#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-07
<LoLeNs> Hello all :)
<dimt> есть живые?
<LoLeNs> Yes
<dimt> http://i022.radikal.ru/1102/47/771200305bba.png как вернуть значки?
<Ed[war]d> ping 10.175.181.324
<Ed[war]d> oops пардон )
<LoLeNs> add on panel
<LoLeNs> Indicator Applet
<LoLeNs> Это для Gnome...
<dimt> не не не, это значок показывающий какая раскладка, с недавних времен он стал таким,без картинки
<LoLeNs> Мммм... ща поищем че к чему...
<LoLeNs> Я вот с лайв сиди щас запущен... Как раз таки этот индикатор аплетов это "Network manager , Доступные дрова, звук, и кнопочка с чатами и т п..."
<LoLeNs> значка кстати у меня нету)))
<LoLeNs> Ubuntu 10.10 (Значка раскладки...)
<dimt> блин,опять я не знаю как обьяснить_
<LoLeNs> Indicator Applet - An applet to hold all of the system indicators.
<dimt> всмысле да,это апплет область уведомлений,
<LoLeNs> :) Я так то сам нуб))
<dimt> так,щас сделаю
<LoLeNs> В стандарте есть эти значки?
<LoLeNs> Кто нибудь пробывал Guitar Pro 5 в ubuntu 10.10(или старее версиях)??
<LoLeNs> И Guitar Rig не ниже 3
<dimt> должно быть вот так http://s54.radikal.ru/i144/1102/bb/8045bbea072f.jpg ,а у меня вот так http://s44.radikal.ru/i106/1102/dc/60ef32c77ea1.png
 * LoLeNs задумался...
 * LoLeNs ушёл в инет...
<LoLeNs> Если правильно понял то вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118524.0
 * LoLeNs установил ubuntu 10.10
<LoLeNs> shutdown -r
<LoLeNs> ups... :)
<dimt> да,проблема та,но решения нет
<LoLeNs> Там было пару решений...
<LoLeNs> у меня буквенный индикатор появился когда погорячился и удалил папку ~/.gconf
<LoLeNs> если кто будет удалять ее, то советую сделать бекап т.к. слетают полностью все настроки рабочего стола, учетки в evolution и пр.
<LoLeNs> по этому удаляйте на свой страх и риск
<LoLeNs> Надо удалить или переместить файл .gconf/apps/panel/applets/notification_area_screen0, выйти и войти в систему, добавить апплет уведомлений
<LoLeNs> Но не факт что поможет...
<dimt> А у меня нету этого файла .gconf/apps/panel/applets/notification_area_screen0 как быть?(с)
<LoLeNs> Эммм)
 * LoLeNs Заинтересовано ущёл шарить инет...
 * XuMuK таки установил принтер)
<XuMuK> теперь можно и спать пойти)
<LoLeNs> :)
<LoLeNs> Рыскал тут Desktop > Gnome > Peripherals > Keyboard > Indicator в gconf'e нифига ненашел...
<dimt> ладно,отпишусь щас на форуме,может кто что скажет
<LoLeNs> Keyboard Indicator Problem in Ubuntu 10.10
<LoLeNs> Problem solved, I had to reinstall indicator applet. Thanks all.
<LoLeNs> Есть ведь тема с проблемой на форуме... Только вот продвижения этой темы не вижу)
<dimt> переустановить? как его интересно переустановить?
<dimt> шляпа какая то
<LoLeNs> Ага
<LoLeNs> Вот тут чтото вроде как раз об этом... про 10.10... только непонятно как то...
<LoLeNs> Ладно, надо ребутнутся...
<dimt> как там тема на убунтуру называлась?
<dimt> а стоп ,не надо
<lolens> Вобщем такая тема... Появился у меня этот индикатор после перезагрузки...
<lolens> Причем в Indicator Applet
<dimt> ну да,он там есть
<dimt> только отображается он вот так
<dimt> http://s61.radikal.ru/i173/1102/f2/dd612de68dd7.png
<DG^g> проверка ошибок в кодировке
<lolens> Мммм...
<lolens> DG^g: ты кому?)
<lolens> dimt: А после чего у тебя полетел этот апплет то?
<DG^g> да вот думаю не ошиблась ли с кодировкой, x-chat странные вещи иногда делает
<lolens> DG^g: Понятно :)
<lolens> DG^g: weechat и нет проблем)))
<dimt_> да я даже фиг знает почему он крякнулся
<DG^g> а вобще я за советом пришла
<lolens> DG^g: Ну, спрашивай, если знаем - поможем
<DG^g> есть VDS на Ubuntu Server 10.04, попробовала проверить апач, он запущен но тестовая страничка не открылась
<DG^g> как его можно проверить
<DG^g> 1й раз общаюсь с веб-сервером и VDS
<DG^g> root-доступ SSH
<lolens> Дааа... с такими вопросами лучше днем обращатся... Щас все спят...
<lolens> Кто бы мог помочь*
<DG^g> жаль
<Erhett> Народ, а есть CADы под убунту (dwg, dxf) ?
<DG^g> Erhett, с консолькой в ладах?
<Erhett> Учусь пока
<DG^g> есть способ проверить веб сервер?
<DG^g> apache
<Erhett> DG^g: что касается стандартных вещей, то разобравшись смогу сделать, сборкой пока не пробовал заниматься
<lolens> http://127.0.0.1  xD
<DG^g> он на VPS
<DG^g> хотя да , качну lynx
<DG^g> спасибо
<Erhett> Так что там с кадами?
<DG^g> ни разу не встречала
<Erhett> жаль... я менеджере приложений видел что-то но там сразу прописано что ни двг ниdxf не берёт
<lolens> Ктонить вкурсе как iptables для ICS прописать?
<lolens> wi
<sylion> скажите пожалуйста, что может плохого случится если использовать репозиторий более старой версии ubuntu??
<lolens> sylion: Я тоже так делаю...
<lolens> sylion: Сижу под Maverik а репа под Lucid
<lolens> все норм пока... :)
<Ed[war]d> а с какой целью?
<Aselicon> Может случиться диарея
<sylion> просто интересно что будет, есть некоторые репозитории которые на маверик не прекомпилены...
<sylion> ну буду пробовать, и надеюсь ничего плохого не произойдёт :)
<Aselicon> НИЧЕГО не произойдет
<kot-x120> Всех с добрым утром ^^
<Ed[war]d> Доброе
<Ed[war]d> Кстати вопрос мои сообщения нормально отображаются?
<dimt_> да
<Ed[war]d> Ок. Спасибо )
<Lorgus> эххх... Гари Мур умер.....
<Lorgus> привет страна
<kot-x120> Привет)
<dmitriy> Привет!
<Marumi> привет
<Erhett> Скажите, а как браузер по дефолту поменять?
<Marumi> Erhett, обычно в настройках браузера есть галочка "сделать браузером по умолчанию"
<Marumi> по крайней мере, в FF и хроме так
<Galaxy2000> и в опере
<Erhett> хм, сейчас гляну. привык к оперовским жестам мышкой..
<Erhett> а то что загрузка браузера занимает 2-5 сек это нормально?
<Galaxy2000> а сколько должно быть ?
<Marumi> так памяти мало, наверное?
<Erhett> 2 гига. своп 30 :)
<Erhett> По субъективным ощущениям, в перегруженной хламом винде и то быстрее открывается
<mva> 30 гигов?!?
<Erhett> нашёл. Система-параметры предпочитаемые приложения
<Erhett> угу.
<mva> мсье знает толк в извращениях?
<Erhett> 30. не охота было старый хард трогать, оставил под своп
<mva> хард на 30 гигов? О_о
<Erhett> неужели из за большого свопа может тормозить браузер: :)))
<mva> что-то тут не то
<Erhett> раздел
 * Marumi нечасто загружает браузер. Вернее, нечасто его выключает
<Buhack> Hi
<Marumi> hi
<CrazyDeaDyshka> всем привет
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Есть кто живой
<MagicLover> угу
<MagicLover> Еле... Живой... :D
<CrazyDeaDyshka> У меня вопрос страноват коне чно но но попробую обяснить
<SergeyIT> CrazyDeaDyshka, для понедельника это нормально )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> на орге много компов и все по параметрам разные, и народу тоже немало все что тоставят что то удаляют а потом говорят что оно почемуто не работает. Как можно сделать или образ  системы по дефолту или есть ли возможность делать откат к определенным па
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Есть ли такая возможность
<MagicLover> Везде убунту?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> да
<MagicLover> Ща пришлю мой скриптик по созданию образа. :D
<MagicLover> 7z u -mx1 -xr@image2.exc /home/administrator/sysimage /
<CrazyDeaDyshka> компов порядка 50. на систему тонкий клиент начальство дениг недает
<MagicLover> Это содержание файла image2.exc
<MagicLover>  /proc /dev /tmp /lost+found /media /mnt /sys /home
<MagicLover> Но всё не через пробел а через ентер.
<MagicLover> По факту архивация всей системы, за исключением системных папок.
<MagicLover> В случае слёта или чего ещё - просто распаковываешь образ и через LiveCD ставишь загрузчик.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Если не сложно скиньте плиз на мыло CrazyDeaDyshka@gmail.com
<MagicLover> Обрати внимание - у меня /home тоже исключена - она на другом диске.
<mva> CrazyDeaDyshka: что скинуть?
<mva> тебе готовую команду дали
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Cfv crhbgn
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Сам скрипт
<mva> тебе готовую команду дали
<MagicLover> Скинул
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ага  может есть что то еще ?
<MagicLover> Есть.
<MagicLover> На какой файловой системе стоят убунты?
<MagicLover> Там просто есть создание образов для линукс.
<MagicLover> С ntfs работает, а вот с ext4 нет.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а нету такого ну что то на подобии отката по дефолту
 * MagicLover ржёт.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> EXT4
<Offoffoff> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14134 - во как надо... А говорите - коррупция, взятки... В администрациях тоже наши люди есть.
<MagicLover> Шикарно...
<CrazyDeaDyshka> за скрип спасибо полезная чтука примного благодарен
<CrazyDeaDyshka> так теперь где ето найти хранилище
<MagicLover> ток это...
<MagicLover> Ещё коммент.
<MagicLover> Это надо делать...
<MagicLover> Кажется перед этим sudo telinit 1 надо, если не ошибаюсь
<MagicLover> То есть выйти из графической оболочки и тд и перейти в режим maintaince
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я когдато видел у ребят в клубе систему отката все что ты не делал не настраивал система после ребута идет к бекапу и все возвращеется назад
<CrazyDeaDyshka> как бы  такое откатать что ли сделать еще один раздел для образа и при старте системы заливать его туда и не трогая папку хом ? хм
<CrazyDeaDyshka> уу на оборот один раз залить и потом откатывать с него
<mva> зачем откатывать? :)
<mva> оперативки много?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> от 1.5
<CrazyDeaDyshka> факт не втом
<CrazyDeaDyshka> садится какоето и начинает чуть ли не весь реп ставить на систему то ему так нето то ему это не так то скрим кривовато стоит а я на  работе не постоянно а только в первую смену из 3-х
<CrazyDeaDyshka>  и потом садишся и начинаешь чистить потому что типара заисталил иксов как грязи плагинов и левого софта и ты ему хоть в РЕПУ стучи не понимает
<mva> CrazyDeaDyshka:
<mva> я к тому, что можно сделать образ squash-fs (как livecd)
<mva> пусть хоть обставится
<mva> ребут — и всё с нулф
<mva> *нуля
<mva> и грузиться с этого образа
<CrazyDeaDyshka> тоесть  настроил и потом делать образ
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ?
<mva> и распаковывать его в tmpfs-раздел, который создаётся в оперативке
<mva> ну, да
<CrazyDeaDyshka> хм  интерестно
<mva> кладёшь его куда-нибудь в уголок и грузишься с него
<Offoffoff> к спрятать в Nautilus все каталоги, кроме домашней?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> можно что то по подробней в етих моментах
<mva> а вообще... вроде как можно контировать squashfs
<mva> а на tmpfs только /tmp делать
<mva> :)
<mva> ну и /var/tmp
<mva> и будет вообще замечательно
<mva> правда, это надо самому тюнить дистрибутив
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я просто не сталкивался с етой проблемой а тут шеф типа НАДО
<mva> а ты скажи "ДАЙ ДЕНЕГ на нормальную реализацию, иначе будет всё на подпорке костылей"
<CrazyDeaDyshka> да  я не однократно подымал вопрос по поводу тонких клиентов
<CrazyDeaDyshka> жадность да и поятся мол типа вот мы дениг дадим а оно не работает и что тогда ну как всегда
<CrazyDeaDyshka> *Боятся
<MagicLover> А не проще лишить их прав админа?
<MagicLover> А установка всякого левого софта - по бумажке
<MagicLover> А ты удалённо зашёл через ssh - и поставил.
<MagicLover> Поверь - заявок на поставить будет значительно меньше.
<MagicLover> :D
<MagicLover> Бюрократия - вещь ужасная.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> это получится все аки ганять с железа на железо
<MagicLover> А какая необходимость на работе у людей ставить левый софт?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> в принципе все работаю в определенном софте тоесть он на всех компах в оденаковом вареанте но приходит (******) промолчу и пока ни кто не видет начинает я вот дола читал надо потестить  а на утро приходишь а просто что грибов после дождика
<CrazyDeaDyshka> и ни че не докажешь все упераются что мол типа ето не Я  я пришол оно было
<MagicLover> Всё-таки это не совсем правильно.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Есть конечто решения заугол покурить на полчасика и потом не то что софт перестанут ставить но и  мышака в руку брать боятся будут но оно как то не гумано прийдется жить в колективе что собака с котами
<MagicLover> Если надо потестить - тогда можешь сделать какую-нибудь виртуалку на VirtualBox и туда доступ по rdp - там включается галочкой.
<oxothuk> утра
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ага  все  спс огромный есть уже над чем подумать пойду гуглить и ломать голову
<MagicLover> И пусть они там делают что хотят.
<MagicLover> Потестили - сказали - надо или н ет.
<MagicLover> ресет и у тебя всё гуд.
<MagicLover> Типа того.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> горошо СПС пойду перекуру етот вопрос !
<inkvizitor68sl> хм оО
<inkvizitor68sl> kfreebsd ставится оО
<mouzQ> потвеь всем
<mouzQ> привет всем
<mouzQ> помогите установить wine
<mouzQ>  :(
<Nebulosa> sudo apt-get install wine
<mouzQ> а куда вводить это?
<Nebulosa> сотку должен
<mouzQ> я не в курсах
<mouzQ> хдД
<Nebulosa> тогда в центре приложений найди и кликни мышкой
<Nebulosa> что может быть проще
<mouzQ> у меня всё по англ.
<mouzQ> я незнаю как изменить язык !
<Nebulosa> Center software ёма
<Nebulosa> language settings
<mouzQ> извени конечно но я с английским туго ! скажи в какой вкладке это? applications places system
<mouzQ> нашёл
<mouzQ> ура
<mouzQ> хД
<mouzQ> :D
<CrazyDeaDyshka> в меню system=>administration=>Language support   ту  и сменизи язык
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Смениши **
<mouzQ> зашол
<mouzQ> нажимаю установить
<mouzQ> во 45 мб загружается
<mouzQ> пасибо)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> install / remove Language  и тав выбери ленг се
<CrazyDeaDyshka> НЗ
<mouzQ> долго уже ты на убунту ?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> На досуге покури http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я с 8.04
<CrazyDeaDyshka> 2008
<mouzQ> нормуль)
<mouzQ> а ты не в курсе на ubuntu работает игра Lineage 2 ?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> да видел ребяла соблали под линух какуюто версию но это надо куричть гугжла
<mouzQ> :D
<CrazyDeaDyshka> кури по л2 http://la2.aden.su/forum/index.php?topic=241.0
<mouzQ> слушай
<mva> @kick CrazyDeaDyshka
<mva> @kick mouzQ
<mouzQ> мде
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Сори больше не буду
<mouzQ> пошли в личку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: mva q
<sharikoff> artus: q
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, щас ты ахренеешь
<mva> sharikoff: q
<inkvizitor68sl> минутку
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> давай давай
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/867337 смотри от начала и до конца
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> а он все фишки умеет?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а можно для Ъ ссылку на raw (plain)? :)
 * mva не хочет открывать браузер
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, http://paste.pro/?dl=867337
<Nebulosa> открыли для себя aptitude?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, до конца досмотри
<Nebulosa> нипанимаю :(
 * mva всё равно не понимает профита kfrebsd
<mva> ;)
 * mva просто сам с неё перелез на генту в свое время
<sharikoff> да хотяб пф
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, так с freebsd или kfreebsd ?
<Nebulosa> т.е. эта дебиан с ядром freebsd?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: 1
<mva> но не суть
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, суть
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, да
<mva> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> http://46.4.135.132/ йаху !
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: кстати
<mva> попробуй-ка mkdir smth -p && rm smth -rf
<Nebulosa> хм.. и как там uptime и overloads?
<mva> они починили бинутилсы там, интересно...
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот апачег не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, root@vds53:~# mkdir smth -p && rm smth -rf
<inkvizitor68sl> root@vds53:~#
<a931bw> 10:55:22 up 5 days,  2:12,  4 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.50, 0.37
<a931bw> :(
<a931bw> надо ребут((
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: ну, хоть что-то хорошее :)
<Nebulosa> a931bw: не мастурбируй на аптайм и всё будет хорошо
<a931bw> я хочу большей аптайм
<inkvizitor68sl> http://46.4.135.132/info.php гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, забей
<inkvizitor68sl> $ uptime
<inkvizitor68sl> 12:02PM  up 208 days,  2:01, 2 users, load averages: 6.56, 3.89, 3.17
<inkvizitor68sl> $ uptime
<inkvizitor68sl> 12:02PM  up 270 days,  2:15, 2 users, load averages: 0.48, 0.47, 0.39
<a931bw> =[
<inkvizitor68sl> где то ещё больше, но искать в лом
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чего ещё попробовать) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, дать доступ?
<sharikoff> не .. ненадо
<sharikoff> а линуховые фишки пашут?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, какие?
<sharikoff> я просто никак не пойму кайфа..
<sharikoff> пф запустился?
<sharikoff> и что.. у меня тоже запускается во фре
<sharikoff> что там такого?
<sharikoff> если ядро фряшное это ж по сути фря?
<sharikoff> так отчего мне не поставить реально фрю
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, 1) аптитуд. 2) аптитуд. 3) аптитуд 4) привычный набор GNU
<inkvizitor68sl> а не BSDutils
<sharikoff> интересно мне вот..
<sharikoff> када ты обновишь аптитудом и все это добро встанет раком .. как быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, почему оно встанет раком
 * inkvizitor68sl уронил php ( 
<sharikoff> ну мы конечно будем наедяться что не так..
<inkvizitor68sl> апять ><
<sharikoff> но имхо страшно
<inkvizitor68sl> Transaction rate:	       22.59 trans/sec
<inkvizitor68sl> неплохо
<a931bw> inviz
<a931bw> а в чем прикол фряхи?
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, в том, что это фряха
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> проставя и понятная
<sharikoff> и главное надежная
<sharikoff> я так думаю
<a931bw> ну
<a931bw> дебиан тоже надежен
<inkvizitor68sl> лана... пока что всё же в слив(
<inkvizitor68sl> php падает
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: рекод закамменти
<inkvizitor68sl> будь он неладен
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, мм?
<sharikoff> recofde
<sharikoff> *recode
<inkvizitor68sl> weechat вполне запускается
<sharikoff> или mbstring попробуй
<Marumi> a931bw, зачем вам большой аптайм?
<sharikoff> это как бэ намекает на ловкость рук и надежность сервака
<a931bw> Маруми, понта ради
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, короче да... как роутер - пойдёт, но не более.
<inkvizitor68sl> апач сегфолтит, php вылетает
 * inkvizitor68sl со скуки ставит туда финч
<Marumi> эх... мне бы аптаймы покороче.. да счета за электричество подобрее... )
<a931bw> у меня ноут
<a931bw> я его везде заряжаю только не дома)
<Marumi> это вы на ноуте аптайм хотите большой?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо такого?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня на ноуте полгода был аптайм
<a931bw> я тоже хочу
<a931bw> но не получается
<inkvizitor68sl> эх... а даль.
<inkvizitor68sl> а жаль
<inkvizitor68sl> что kfreebsd всё ещё нестабилен(
<inkvizitor68sl> клевая жеж штука
<Marumi> хых
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а зачем - ответ очень простой.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, iptables под ддосом - рышето.
<inkvizitor68sl> ничем не помогающее
<inkvizitor68sl> проще iptables -F сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> и пойти спать
<sharikoff> так ставь фрю
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а на фре вебсерверы тормознутые
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее nginx там летает
<sharikoff> да ну..
<inkvizitor68sl> из за каквива
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот апачег и php-fpm слоупоки
<KREDO> привет всем помогите мне я хотел установит программу Wine, чтиби запустит виндоуз программи
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чего да ну? сколько я их уже повстречал.
<inkvizitor68sl> когда фря генерит страницы по секунде, а дебиан по 200мс
<inkvizitor68sl> в одинаковых условиях
<sharikoff> пруф
<inkvizitor68sl> пруф - купленный на денежки, полученные за перепиливание серверов с фряхи на дебиан
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: топик видел на фрибсд?
<sharikoff> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, придумай как IPv6 пробросить на KVM
<sharikoff> просто назначь его алиасом
<sharikoff> и не парься
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, кого алиасом?
<inkvizitor68sl> куда ?
<inkvizitor68sl> роутить то их как
<inkvizitor68sl> чё та мне скучна
<inkvizitor68sl> поспать чтоли поехать
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.bsdstats.org/ лол. netbsd популярнее openbsd на 2 рыла оо
<baltazor> привет всем, напомните плиз есть ли в убунте ФС для хранения массива , типо как в фряхе zfs?
<baltazor> бо забыл (
<inhabitant> test
<ubuntuhelp> inhabitant, Failed!
<inhabitant> привет
<User387[web]> когда появиться Ubuntu для планшетных компьютеров на АРМ?
<a931bw> debian же
<inkvizitor68sl> User387[web], гугл не для нас?
<User387[web]> в goggle совсем недавно был только анонс Шаттлворте, о том что они хотят создать дистрибутив. Но может уже есть альфа? Или кому известно когда будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть debian
<AndreX> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<AndreX> чёто тихо тут )
<SergeyIT> понедельник
<AndreX> деь тяжелый
<AndreX> н*
<himik> загрузочный диск с убунтой 10.04 облажался... при загрузке впадает в полный ступор если в системе есть диск с разделом на котором убитая ext4...
<himik> убитая в смысле покоцаная, с ошибками
<himik> хорошо что под рукой был диск с rhel
<CrazyDeaDyshka>  http://eterra.info/news/1098  веселуха форточги нагибают
<dmay> эээээ
<dmay> а что это у меня за страшное такое мега-сообщение в истории от меня самого? О_О
<dmay> вчера в 2230
<dmay> ещё и не забанили даже за такое
<CrazyDeaDyshka> спроси у историка ?
<hookah> сообщение с девятками чтоль?
<dmay> аг
<dmay> кто спал на моём ноутбуке и потом нажал ентер?
<hookah> фиг его знает, но кикнуть тебя за него точно кикнули. если у тебя есть кот - у него спроси )))
<dmay> у меня только self quit в истории через 18 минут
<dmay> это я как раз ноут в спячку отправил небось
<hookah> нее, я помню, артус среагировал, не помню только как конкретно
<a931bw> http://a931bw.com/
<a931bw> :D
<CrazyDeaDyshka> :-/
<dmay> a931bw: самопеаръ? я за бан
<a931bw> да не
<dmay> да да
<a931bw> там ниче нету _
<CrazyDeaDyshka> тогда обоснуй свой линк
<CrazyDeaDyshka> к чему ты его бросил ?
<awaybw> nuzno idti
<awaybw> ne v tot kanal
<dmay> ага, дурачка включил?
<dmay> я за пожизненный бан :3
<CrazyDeaDyshka> не не будь жисток пусть отдохнет денек другой
<skai> @kick awaybw
<skai> ми не любит спамеров
<hookah> skai: ку
 * SergeyIT отклеил лейбл с монитора "работает в Висте" и наклеил его на комп с Дос...
<Michael[]> На коврике для мышки лейбла не было?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: а зачем комп с дос?
<himik> очевидно же для игрушек )
<himik> мк3 там... дюна
<SergeyIT> смешно? Машинка за 200тд управляется Досом
<dmay> хех, а меня, оказывается на сутки зойбанили :3
<dmay> сижу молчу ^_^'
<himik> Интересно что эта машинка обслуживает
<dmay> SergeyIT: антиквариат чтоль? он всегда дорого ценится...
<himik> дос это не спроста... наверно если бы был Linux, машинка стоила подешевле
<himik> как обычно всё завязано
<skai> и тишина
 * Dmitry сделал тихо
<skai> Dmitry: теперь руки помой
<Dmitry> небуду :/
<Dmitry> точнее мне через весь офис надо идти чтобы помыть руки
<Dmitry> )
<skai> так неча было шалить по тихому.до дома дотерпеть не мог?
<Dmitry> я так старался..
<Dmitry> а ты меня спалил
<Dmitry> :(
<Dmitry> до дома 3 часа еще )
<[Green]> приветы
<hookah> [Green]: ку
<lolens> Есть кто живой?
<Ed[war]d> да
<lolens> Если поменять флаги на разделах они не форматнутся?
<Ed[war]d> Ыыыы. Есть кто живой с мозгами не как у меня? )))
<lolens> У меня такая проблема: Таблица sda1 - data sda3 - windows sda4 - swap sda5 - linux
<lolens> А груб установился и написал путь для WinXP на sda1
<Ed[war]d> а если грубу сказать что винда не там?
<lolens> В таблицах написано что sda1 - bootable а sda3 - logical
<lolens> grub-update?
<aurodionov> скажи
<Ed[war]d> Наверно сначала грубу указать надо где что. Но лучше спросить у спеца. А то я ща наговорю ченить не то )
<lolens> Как? :) я понял что он не туда направлен тока из этой страки: menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda1)" {
<lolens> Но по сути, это ведь не путь...
<Ed[war]d> /dev/sda1 ? По мне так как раз путь к девайсу
<aurodionov> вообще есть какаято графич утиль для рихтовки груба
<lolens> set root='(hd0,msdos1)' может эт оно? правда не оч понимаю причем тут msdos1 а не sda1
<Ed[war]d> iи не grub-update а update-grub
<lolens> это файл /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SergeyIT> dmay, сам ты антиквариат. Все в расцвете сил и работает )
<Ed[war]d> Предлагаю тебе подождать немного. Ща ктонить умный вылезет и одним предложением тебе все подскажет
<artus> lolens, а те не пофиг какой раздел собственно бутабельный? если ты не выбрасывал бут отдельно в раздел то загрузочный sda1 по дефолту
<lolens> artus: Тоесть на флаг boot вабще насрать?
<artus> ну как бе ) главное чтоб он был физически на том винте на котором загрузчик
<lolens> Тогда вопрос остался только в том как указать grub'y что винда на sda5 а не на sda1
<artus> ман груб)
<Ed[war]d> не поменяй /dev/sda1 на /dev/sda5 и update-grub
<Ed[war]d> как максимум не загрузится винда но в лине все сможешь вернуть взад
<lolens> :дак мне и надо винду востановтиь :) Линь то грузится...
<Ed[war]d> Ха... )))
<Ed[war]d> Ну попробуй на 5 поменять. Авось и решится проблема
<lolens> msdos5? )
<artus> !grub2 > lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens, please see my private message
<Ed[war]d> /dev/sda1 у тебя ты говорил есть строка...
<artus> lolens, изучай
<lolens> XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda1) - это всего лишь название меню... от его изменения ничего не произайдет..
<Ed[war]d> Хм. Вообще да... )
<Ed[war]d> Сделай для начала update-grub. Вдруг его расклинит? )))
<Ed[war]d> У меня винду вообще с первого раза не хочет определать
<Ed[war]d> определять*
<Offoffoff> Ed[war]d: разумеется, она не существует же
<lolens> Offoffoff: Пророчишь? :)
<Ed[war]d> Ххаа )
 * lolens пролестал ман и начал делать все методом тыка :D
<Offoffoff> lolens: почему? все это знают. <censored>ы - не существует.
<Offoffoff> lolens: есть только Ubuntu и только.
<Ed[war]d> А кто подскажет как hostname поменять? Который hostname -d. А то получается что машина не debian.vm а debian.debian.vm
<inkvizitor68sl> Ed[war]d, hostname debian.vm
<lolens> Offoffoff: В ICS разбираешься? :) Я уже 3-5 раз настраиваю ICS и все не как не могу запомнить правила для iptables
<Offoffoff> lolens: дык сохрани их в блоге.. и копируй.
<Ed[war]d> теперь оно стало debian.vm.localdomain
<Offoffoff> lolens: я тоже не запоминаю... действую по наитию
<lolens> Offoffoff: Вот я тоже подумал создать свой блог))
<inkvizitor68sl> Ed[war]d, hostname debian.vm.
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, всё же придется тебя дернуть и заставить перевести на рублевый щет =)
<Ed[war]d> inkvizitor68sl: сделал как ты сказал и получилось debian.vm.localdomain
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, как сейчас с финансами?
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> Ed[war]d, на точку во втором варианте внимание обрати
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: через три дня)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а чо с валютным?
<Ed[war]d> hostname: the specified hostname is invalid
<inkvizitor68sl> карточки для доступа к ним я потерял
<inkvizitor68sl> Ed[war]d, значит search domain смени
<Ed[war]d> inkvizitor68sl: а это где?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну давай попробуем
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тада скинь реквизиты в жабу)
<Ed[war]d> inkvizitor68sl: поменял в hosts debian.debian.vm на debian.vm
<inkvizitor68sl> о май гад...
<Ed[war]d> вроде сейчас норм отображает
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, кинул
<Ed[war]d> Только правильно ли это?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: вижу)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а ты спрашивал в банке то, так вапще можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ну плачу то я в евро
<inkvizitor68sl> этот банк не геморройный
<inkvizitor68sl> конвертнут
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: мне када брат переводил, тоже вроде пыталсо с рублевого, но там вышла борода, и ему пришлось открыть валютный... может када обратная конвертация и так прокатит
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ещё раз повторюсь - это не геморройный банк =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну, судя по названию, нет))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, только проценты за перевод с тебя, если они выше полторашки
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее всё, что ывше полторашки
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: полторашка ето сколько?)
<inkvizitor68sl> 1.5%
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> то есть все что выше 1.5 евро)
<inkvizitor68sl> 2
<lolens> Самый удобный jaber-клиент по вашему мнеию это какой?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, gajim
<smeagorl> pidgin
<CrazyDeaDyshka> adium, iChate, pidgin
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ребята есть у когото толковый скрипт для бекапа системы
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Веб рервер кпримеру. Надо снять саму систему и все что касается каждого усера базы мыло папки и т.д.
<XuMuK> CrazyDeaDyshka: поставь Deja Dup... имхо самый простой и надёжный...
<XuMuK> он на основе duplicity
<CrazyDeaDyshka> хорошо а как быть если надо отресторить пользовотеля (одного )  не всех а одно ну кпримеру мило и базу
<CrazyDeaDyshka> или  просто файлы
<XuMuK> переведи
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Веб сервер к примеру должен делать резервные копии через определенное время (это кроном ) и потом если чувак (клиент, пользователь ) простит вернеть все даные которые были до его изминений как ето все розделить. Отдельно система с конфигами и все что
<CrazyDeaDyshka> * ВЕРНУТЬ ВСЕ ФАЙЛЫ
<CrazyDeaDyshka> К примеру у пользователя есть корневая папка /home/user/  там все его файлы и надо сделать дамп всех баз которые он юзает (пример он создает бызы в формате user_db, user_forum. и т.д )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну папку я могу тарить баш скриптом а вот как отбирать базы и паковать их
<XuMuK> CrazyDeaDyshka: аа, если сервер, то deja dup уже не подойдёт, он с гуем... а rsync не устраивает?
<sokolby> Здравствуйте !
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну он ганяет все а мне надо в там и хранить у  (клиент, пользователь )в корне в папке бекап архивы
<CrazyDeaDyshka> КУ
<CrazyDeaDyshka> /home/user/backup/
<XuMuK> он "ганяет" то, что ему укажешь
<CrazyDeaDyshka> да наверно отбирать если есть бекапов больше ну там 2-3-х то с тарый один удалить и добавить новый
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ага указать ему корень хоме и т.д. так рейда нехватит через пару бекапов
<CrazyDeaDyshka> хорошо есть  кто в баш скриптах кумекает
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ??
<AndreX> google кумекает в bash скриптах )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ага но не вовсех терминах он силен
<sokolby> ребята кто-нибудь подскажет по моему вопросу или опять в гугл возвращаться ?
<Ed[war]d> где вопрос?
<sokolby> Нужна помощь. Раньше мы людям просто раздавали готовый интернет, биллинг и железки были провайдера, теперь появилась острая необходимость самостоятельно стать провайдером. Ввести свой биллинг, свои VPN сервера
<sokolby> авторизации, подскажите пожалуйста с чего начать и какую версию unix'а лучше установить!
<sokolby> Сеть действующая на Metro+docsis
<Ed[war]d> Для меня биллинг это что-то за гранью...
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ОП впн http://mk-technology.org.ua/vpn-tunnel/
<Ed[war]d> А ОС Debian думаю отличный вариант. И про дебиан полно манов и про убунту еще больше...
<sokolby> биллинг собственно пол беды
<sokolby> главное запустить сервак и через ВПН подрубить пользователей
<sokolby> их более 1000
<sokolby> одновременных сессий ожидается до 400
<sokolby> сейчас пробую с убунтой
<sokolby> просто обратился к вам, думал может кто таким уже занимался и может помочь
<Ed[war]d> Ну вон там выше ссылочка на полнятие впн тунеля
<sokolby> спс
<Ed[war]d> Опять таки на дебиан )
<antonymous> Всем привет!
<CrazyDeaDyshka> привет
<antonymous> нужна помощь по dovecot :)
<sokolby> дебиан это хорошо, но хочется из-под убунты всё поднять
<sokolby> ладно, будем посмотреть
<sokolby> спасибо ребята, если что обращусь, ок ?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем пока я домой ! бб
<antonymous> пока
<[DarkMist]> Всем приветь!! инквизитору отдельное здрастии!!
<antonymous> брал конфиги довекота из примеров
<[DarkMist]> как вы живы-здоровы?? неболете ли??
<antonymous> поправил
<antonymous> и хрен
<antonymous> doveconf ругается
<antonymous> типа Unknown setting: service
<antonymous> хотя это находилось в том файле который я даже не трогал
<antonymous> самхау шит хаппенс :)
<DG^g> всем привет, возникла проблема. есть VDS на Ubuntu Server 10.04 (SSH root), попробовала проверить апач, он запущен но тестовая страничка не открылась
<antonymous> DG^g: netstat -ln
<antonymous> посмотри висит ли там 80ый порт
<antonymous> или через lsof
<antonymous> lsof | grep :http
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<DG^g> root@vps87688:~# netstat -ln
<DG^g> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<DG^g> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:587           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<DG^g> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<AndreX> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<DG^g> Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)
<antonymous> ну вот висит
<DG^g> Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node   Path
<DG^g> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     3616832566 /var/run/sendmail/mta/smcontrol
<antonymous> ай
<DG^g> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     3616831858 @/com/ubuntu/upstart
<DG^g> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     3618616387 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<antonymous> ох
<Ilya21> Я забыл название эмулятора мака подскажите его имя
<DG^g> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     3622922055 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<ink_sleep> @mode +q DG^g
<ink_sleep> !paste | DG^g
<ubuntuhelp> DG^g: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<ink_sleep> @mode -q DG^g
<antonymous> судя по всему апач работает
<Ilya21> помоему какойто Box
<antonymous> 80ый порт занят
<ink_sleep> DG^g, москва?) попробоваЛА? )
<Ilya21> не помните
<antonymous> virtualbox
<antonymous> это не эмулятор мака
<antonymous> это эмулятор x86 машинки
<Ilya21> да не виртуальный компютер а эмулятор макинтоша
<antonymous> virtualbox + hackintosh
<Ilya21> как wine для windows только для Mac
<ink_sleep> DG^g, apache2ctl status
<ink_sleep> DG^g, telnet localhost 80
<ink_sleep> GET /
<DG^g> ink_sleep, сорри за флуд, везде свои правила... да, я из Москвы... а что я должна попробовать?
<ink_sleep> на пасту и ссылку сюда
<Ilya21> я помню о нём говорили
<antonymous> GET / HTTP/1.0
<antonymous> только
<DG^g> ок
<ink_sleep> antonymous, зачем?
<Ilya21> где-то на форуме
<antonymous> по стандарту :)
<antonymous> вот бы мне кто с довекотом помог
<Ilya21> так как он называется
<antonymous> :(
<ink_sleep> antonymous, стандарты чушь -)
<antonymous> ink_sleep: разработчики IE тоже так думают
<antonymous> думали
<ink_sleep> antonymous, разработчики IE просто идиоты
<Ilya21> верно
<antonymous> пересобрать dovecot ещё разок штоле
<antonymous> почтовые сервера для меня неизведанный край
<antonymous> это не апач поднять
<antonymous> тут надо три километра не особо связанных конфигов прошерстить
<DG^g> ink_sleep, http://paste.ubuntu.com/563873/
<antonymous> хехе
<antonymous> так и знал
<ink_sleep> DG^g, гм... ну aptitude install telnet то сделай )
<antonymous> что ни браузера ни телнета не стоит
<Ilya21> я помню что не через виртуалку а как в монтированы мас подключали
<antonymous> aptitude кстате не факт что тоже стоит
<antonymous> его вроде в последнем релизе убрали
<antonymous> от греха подальше
<antonymous> apt-get ftw
<DG^g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563874/
<Ilya21> что все диски видны и всё такое тоже проги стартуют и пакеты ставятся
<ink_sleep> DG^g, ну и пиши туда "GET /" без кавычек
<antonymous> и два раза Enter нажми
<antonymous> а лучше три
<DG^g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563876/
<antonymous> скорее всего у тебя либо домен не проделегировался либо DNS зона не обновилась
<ink_sleep> DG^g, работает апач
<ink_sleep> DG^g, проверь, что он все интерфейсы слушает
<antonymous> он слушает
<antonymous> в netstat в 0.0.0.0:80 стояло
<DG^g> а как узнать куда сайт кидать?
<antonymous> ты попробуй в браузере по этому ip открыть
<antonymous> всмысле по ip vps-ки
<ink_sleep> DG^g,  о май гад... беги ты от этого хостера
<DG^g> я блондинка в этом((
<ink_sleep> 256 метров памяти за 500 рублей ><
<DG^g> какой хостер нашла, тот и купила
<ink_sleep> аааааааааааааааа
 * ink_sleep пошел разносить им офис
<Ilya21> вы мне поможите?
<antonymous> Алло милиция, у нас тут буйный нерд
<antonymous> 8)
<ink_sleep> DG^g, да это я так) привычка обсирать всех хостеров кроме себя хД
<AndreX> Ilya21, возможно
<ink_sleep> DG^g, ты переустановить можешь VDS ?
 * DG^g дала ink_sleep убер-обжимщик и благословение быстрого пинга)
<ink_sleep> DG^g, http://debian.pro/225
<antonymous> DG^g: ладно
<antonymous> попробуй в браузере открыть ip VPSки
<antonymous> посмотреть ip можно через ipconfig
<DG^g> ink_sleep, переустановить VDS?
<DG^g> антоминус, открывала
<ink_sleep> DG^g, поставь чистую, а ещё лучше поставь туда debian и поставь всё по 225й инструкции
<DG^g> там мана есть
<ink_sleep> она и для убунты пойдёт, только sudo su для начала надо сделать
<antonymous> страница открывается?
<DG^g> да
<antonymous> ну ок
<antonymous> тогда какие вопросы
<antonymous> тебе нужно узнать как виртульные хосты сделать?
<antonymous> или как dns запись прописать?
<antonymous> php установить? мускул?
<antonymous> mysql всмысле
<DG^g> мне нужна папка куда сайт кидать(
<ink_sleep> =)
<antonymous> в /vaw/www
<ink_sleep> DG^g, прочитай те статьи
<ink_sleep> DG^g, они написаны как раз для таких как ты
<antonymous> да епт
<antonymous> кидай в /var/www
 * ink_sleep гордо ткнул в себя пальцем - сам писал
<ink_sleep> @voice antonymous
<ink_sleep> andreylosev, угу. и рутом храни файлы. ты гений.
<antonymous> посмотри DocumentRoot в httpd.conf/apache2.conf
<dmay> так, товарищи линупсоиды с вгетом
<andreylosev> ?
 * DG^g ткнула в ink_sleep пальцем =) ты писал)
<dmay> седлайте ктонить wget http://357753.ru/d/ ?
<dmay> а то мне стрёмно туда браузером ходить )
<antonymous> гхм
<DG^g> dmay, lynx тебе в помощь)
<ink_sleep> а вот интересно
<dmay> DG^g: его под оффтопиком нема :3
<antonymous> лучше мне с dovecot  помогите :)
<ink_sleep> DG^g, со скольки лет девушки начинают подобной ересью интерисоваться оО
<antonymous> я уже в бессильной злобе бьюсь
<antonymous> почти
<ink_sleep> dmay, скачай выгет под венду
<skai> dmay: сноси венду неудачник
<ink_sleep> dmay, скачался mms.jar
<antonymous> Error in configuration file /usr/dovecot/etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-ssl.conf line 6: Unknown setting: ssl
<antonymous> не удивляйтесь такому пути
<DG^g> ink_sleep, с 22
<dmay> тормозилла с носкриптом скачала .jar :3
<antonymous> я так сделал чтобы демона за chrootить
<dmay> Вам пришла MMS от пользователя Наташа, ога )
<skai> ink_sleep: ну какие девушки то?зер из ноу гирлс ин зе интернет:)это небось твои конкуренты тебя как техпод заюзать решили втемную:)
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> меня техподом проще заюзать не притворяясь девушко =)
<antonymous> :`(
<skai> ну как они привыкли работать, так и пробуют:)
<DG^g> ink_sleep, а вобще я прежде всего не девушка, а студентка на специальности Компьютерная безопастность)
<dmay> так
<antonymous> omg
<antonymous> я думал там только очкастые нерды учаться
<dmay> дизасм для .class какое нить существуют ведь?
<ink_sleep> DG^g, странное мышление
<antonymous> по таким специальностям
<ink_sleep> dmay, да
<ink_sleep> dmay, только вчера на хабре был
<antonymous> не вчера
<antonymous> неделю назад :)
<dmay> ink_sleep: это такой намёк был, чтоб вы название назвали ;)
<ink_sleep> dmay, ну пагугле
<antonymous> там как раз один чел разбирал вирус на яве
<dmay> ink_sleep: нулень
<antonymous> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/113017/
<dmay> antonymous: ну я такой-же фигнёй маюсь )
<ink_sleep> dmay, java дизассемблер site:habrahabr.ru
<dmay> ink_sleep: спасиба, друк
<dmay> ^_^
<ink_sleep> не стоит меня называть именем великого dookie
<ink_sleep> drookie*
<antonymous> или вот
<antonymous> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/java/112165/
<DG^g> ink_sleep, просто не стоит воспринимать меня неправильно и думать что я очередная блондинка с загоном по компам) я дружу с SoftICE, IDApro и TrEx, пишу на 4 языках и сейчас расширяю свой кругозор
 * ink_sleep подвис
<dmay> кста, это не тот, что по первой ссылке парсили
<antonymous> omg
<skai> DG^g: на 4х языках - там среди них хоть один раз русский есть?:)
<antonymous> int 11h !
<ink_sleep> *шепотом* она о чём?
<DG^g> skai неа)
<skai> ink_sleep: она пинус показала:)И ОН БОЛЬШЕ, ЧЕМ У НАС
<ink_sleep> даа(
<skai> блин.аж капс залип:))
<ink_sleep> а я всё на баше пишу...
<antonymous> :`(
<dmay> DG^g: конечно ты не блондинка. ты просто толстый бородатый потный мужик, наверно ещё и с бородой, который притворяется девушкой на линупсячьем канале для поржать
<ink_sleep> нет, правда. я ВСЁ пишу на баше.
 * DG^g веселится)
<antonymous> у меня для тебя плохие новости
<antonymous> BASH HAS NO COMMANDS!
<ink_sleep> dmay, надо тебе фоток потом накидать тех, кто тут реально сидел
<ink_sleep> andreylosev, а кого заботит чужое горе =) ?
<antonymous> BASH HAS NO OPERATORS
<skai> ink_sleep: хватить хайлайтить левого чувака
<skai> ink_sleep: либо проснись, либо спи:)
<DG^g> dmay, вот и пусть меня не воспринимают как девушку
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> глупый хайлайт в хчате
<dmay> DG^g: так ты и хвались тем, что ты девочка
<skai> буква и таб не помогат?
<dmay> DG^g: или фотку с сиськами давай
<ink_sleep> не... я привык же к вичатовскому
<oxothuk> сиське
<DG^g> лайлайт wtf?
<antonymous> ох
<ink_sleep> автокомплит*
<skai> dmay: он уже выложил пинус, который больше,чем у нас всех:)как ему быть девушкой после этого:))
<antonymous> помогите мне таки с dovecot
<ink_sleep> andreylosev, ты не православен!
<ink_sleep> блин...
<skai> ink_sleep: ставь человечный вичат:)
<dmay> skai: ну вот, я же говорю, ther eis no girls on #ubuntu-ru
<ink_sleep> не работаить(
<skai> ink_sleep: вичат?О_о
<antonymous> dovecot не заводится с дефолтным конфигом
<antonymous> это таки здец
<ink_sleep> skai, ога
<ink_sleep> andreylosev, ты же в убунте =)
<skai> ink_sleep: ох тыж ёёёёёёжики.а что говорит?
<skai> dmay: есть еще правило tits or gtfo
<ink_sleep> DG^g, давай по порядку чтоли. Чего ты хочешь сделать и что не получается. Веб сервер у тебя работает.
<DG^g> ink_sleep, а где в конфигах апача написана корневая директория сайта?
<antonymous> skai: ви таки рак?
<skai> dmay: например кошка показала:)так что тут официально есть одна гирлс
<dmay> skai: это не ко мне, это к DG^g
<dmay> я то вообще бот ^__^
<skai> dmay: какой ты бот.вот утфер - бот.у него мозг есть:)
<ink_sleep> DG^g, куда гапишешь там и будет написано
<ink_sleep> skai, а адска?
<ink_sleep> skai, а дримофф?
<dmay> skai: да он из инетернета скачал фотку небось ;)
<ink_sleep> с дримофф я даже на одной кровати лежаль!
<antonymous> DG^g: DocumentRoot ищи
 * DG^g поковыряла dmay отвёрткой
<skai> ink_sleep: а адска не показал.про дримофф не слышал
<dmay> !dmay | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<dmay> skai: другим ботам лучше знать ;)
<skai> dmay: а ты признался:)ты только косишь под великого дмея
<skai> ink_sleep: а с адской не спал?
<oxothuk> понедельник странно влияет на мозг людей
<antonymous> f
<dmay> skai: зато у меня фотки пинуса точно никто не попросит :3
<ink_sleep> skai, да я и с дримофф не спал
<Ilya21> а есть что-нибудь современние GNUStep  но смысл тот-же
<ink_sleep> skai, мне спать не дали, я уполз в другую комнату
<skai> ink_sleep: ну на одеой кровати с девушкой - не до сна:))
<antonymous> почему меня таки все игнорируют?
<ink_sleep> skai, с девушками
<skai> ink_sleep: ну бывает:)лучше скажи, что вичат то тебе наговорил?
<ink_sleep> skai, коннектишься к любому серверу - он виснет
<skai> ink_sleep: молча?версия какая?
<Ilya21> подскажите
<skai> ink_sleep: и какие сервера?тыж к знц конектишься
<ink_sleep> skai, да я и к руснету пытался =)
<ink_sleep> версия последняя
<skai> а к знц нету?:)
<skai> 0.3.4?
<skai> а постарше из реп?
<antonymous> эх, всеравно все меня игнорируют :(
<dmay> чем такие вот строки \u0421 "расшифровывать" бустро?
<dmay> *быстро
<antonymous> мозгом :)
<antonymous> alt + 0421
<dmay> antonymous: я быдлосишарпер, каким нафег мозгом?
<dmay> о, а вот это мысть
<ink_sleep> Версия: 0.3.2-1
<skai> ink_sleep: а 0.3.4 не вариант?
<ink_sleep> не ставился )
<skai> изза чего?
<ink_sleep> не помню
<skai> http://weechat.org/download/
<skai> дык попробуй:)
<skai> кор курсес плагинс и просто
<skai> кидаш в одну папку
<antonymous> Попробывать чтоли постарше dovecot поставить
<skai> в консольке в ней судо дпкг -и *
<antonymous> а то это пи#дец
<skai> потом судо апт-гет -ф
<skai> и даж если кричал, что не может - сможет
<antonymous> в репе dovecot хронически устарел
<[Green]> antonymous: не ругайся
<antonymous> [Green]: но это действительно так
<ink_sleep> @kick antonymous Предупреждение уже было.
 * [Green] обычно ставит weechat из гита
<skai> [Green]: ну и как?не ловится глюки?
 * Ed[war]d одобряет weechat
 * skai игнорирует мнение Ed[war]d ибо пофиг
<dmay> не, всё таки мамно эта ваша ява. тем более обфусцированная. пойду дальше с сишарпом разлагаться :3
<skai> dmay: все таки мамно эта ваша венда.разлагайтесь дальше:)
<dmay> skai: еслишто, с сишарпом можно разлагаться и под этими вашими линупсами :3
<skai> dmay: но тыж под вендой решил
<dmay> ну так работа такая. vendor lock и всё такое
<skai> а вм?
<dmay> а, ну линукс remote desktop на два монитора нормальный не умеет, ога )
<dmay> *ну и
<skai> а ты пробовал?все он умеет
<dmay> пробовал
<dmay> фигово умеет
<skai> неправильный софт пробовал
<skai> сишарп в руки и напиши свою софтину
<Ed[war]d> ))
<dmay> rdesktop тупо делает сессию с одним экраном дофигища*дофига
<dmay> skai: оно мне надо писать, если всё готовое есть?
<ink_sleep> йаху!
<skai> dmay: а ты не ради себя
<ink_sleep> он работает!
<skai> ink_sleep: я ж говорил
<dmay> быдлосишарпер же, кого ты на путь истинный наставляешь? )
<skai> dmay: быдлосишарпера
<dmay> наивный человек )
<Holeech> netbook-armel+dove это что? в чем отличия по сравнению с i386
<skai> ink_sleep: если я чего и знаю, так как заставить приятный софт работать под убунтой:)
<dmay> всёвсёвсё. работатьработатьработать
<ink_sleep> skai, внезапно, не правда ли) ?
<skai> ink_sleep: аще:)теперь сноси хчат
<neko_> Столько людей и так тихо.
<SergeyIT> здесь шуметь нельзя
<skai> оно испугалось
<AndreX> ))
<Ed[war]d> в irc можно сделать листинг каналов по ключевому слову?
<SergeyIT> как-то можно
<Ed[war]d> разобрался. Спасибо
<antonymous> Ура! Я победил dovecot
<Ed[war]d> antonymous: ох. А я вот только думаю с какой стороны к этому подойти...
<skai> чем бы дитя не тешилось..
<Ed[war]d> Вообще какой наиболее удобный вариант поднять почтовый сервак?
<dmay> Ed[war]d: купить готовый
<dmay> удобнее некуда
<Ed[war]d> купить это не для нас.
<skai> вообще не лезть куда не просят.это лучший вариант
<dmay> нищеброды-халявщики?
<skai> dmay: дык.любимый ваш аргумент
<Ed[war]d> Да на vps есть планы перейти. Придется самому все перелопачивать там
<antonymous> причем как обычно бывает причина проблемы была собственная невнимательность
<antonymous> скобку забыл закрыть в одном файле
<antonymous> а проблема выскочила в совсем другом
<antonymous> dmay: это ваши windows вей
<antonymous> все покупать
<antonymous> а потом обрывать телефон техподдержки
<skai> antonymous: все покупать - это цивилизованно
<skai> antonymous: не обязательно вендовеем называть
<skai> а вот быдловей - все воровать
<antonymous> ты сейчас меня косвенно пытаешься в воровстве обвинить
<antonymous> не учитывая что dovecot это GPL софт
<skai> antonymous: нет.максимум - в невнимательности и неуении читать
<antonymous> а вы таки всевидящее око, ага?
<skai> а то.зови меня "ваше преосвяшенство великий оракул" :)
<antonymous> oracle?
<antonymous> omg
<dmay> antonymous: зачем обрывать телефоны, если всё работает? ;)
<antonymous> тогда всё понятно
<dmay> а если ты что-то покупаешь, а оно не работает, то ССЗБ, не?
<skai> дааа.слово "оракл" спутать с "оракул" - это надо вслепую читать
<antonymous> dmay: скажи это exchange админам
<antonymous> skai: ок, внимательный и грамотный
<skai> antonymous: ваше преосвяшенство великий оракул
<antonymous> skai: как же тогда слово oracle переводиться?
<skai> antonymous: будь внимательней
<dmay> antonymous: есть пара. на жизнь не жалуются вроде )
<skai> antonymous: а как слово берлин переводится?
<antonymous> skai: потому-что тюльпан
<NoOova> .учше
<dmay> antonymous: потому что гладиолус! учи матчасть!
<antonymous> я настаиваю на тюльпане!
<antonymous> никакая вам не туя
<antonymous> и не пихта
<skai> потому, что гладиолус!
<AndreX> дуб
<dmay> antonymous: сам наютубишь? а то мне как-то как-бе работать надо, а я вас тут воспитываю >.<
<skai> и науно исследовательский институт первичных экзогенных технологий
<antonymous> dmay: гетъзефакътс?
<antonymous> ок
<dmay> antonymous: гладиолус!
 * antonymous ушел настраивать exim
<dmay> гетьзефактс это даже для вантузятнеков развлекательно-юмористический ресурс :3
<skai> dmay: вантузятнеки...сантехники штоле?
<dmay> skai: а ты знаешь сколько г*мна приходится роутить в конторе среднего размера?
<skai> dmay: много.и все в основном в голове директора
<dmay> skai: если только директора, то считай, что тебе очень повезло.
<dmay> ОЧЕНЬ повезло
<skai> ну и еще у админа:)
<skai> @kban --user dmay 600 пока не покажешь:)
<Marumi> как вы тут любите банить...
<Nebulosa> "бан как средство общения" - только сегодня! семинары на канале убунту-ру!
<Marumi> как средство понтового общения? =)
<Nebulosa> Marumi: множество вариаций
<Marumi> повисела тут полдня, создалось ощущение, что значительная составляющая общения на этом канале - понты
<Marumi> типа стиль канала такой
<skai> @unban dmay
<Nebulosa> Marumi: нет, что ты!
<Nebulosa> понты это лишь 5% от канала
<Marumi> а что 95? )
<Nebulosa> еще - религия, rtfm, ответы на элементарные вопросы, наконец троллинг!
<Marumi> холивары - это да, это заметно
<dmay> кто сказал "холивар"?????
<Nebulosa> кто сказал холивар??
<dmay> я слышал что кто-то сказал "холивар"!
<SergeyIT> здесь мирные люди
<Nebulosa> dmay: погоди, дай разобраться! где-то холивар!!
<Marumi> это вы обрадовались? )
<Marumi> что где-то холивар? )
<Nebulosa> где-то кто-то неправ! :)
<dmay> d bynthytnt b ytghfd&&&
<dmay> в интернете и неправ???
<Marumi> в холиварах всегда кто-то не прав
<Marumi> =)
<Nebulosa> dmay: подарок судьбы просто.. но не знаю где такого взять
<dmay> Marumi: нет! в холиварах всегда все правы
<dmay> в том то и прикол :3
<SergeyIT> в холиварах прав только оп )
<Nebulosa> не факт
<Nebulosa> но за ним последнее слово
<dmay> фаакт!
<Nebulosa> так сложилось исторически
<Marumi> оп, банящий в холиварах, не прав независимо от точки зрения =)
<crazyzubr> проверка
<dmay> crazyzubr: а ты на чьей стороне?
<dmay> Marumi: тыничегонипонял. оп прав ВСЕГДА
<dmay> де факто
<crazyzubr> о_О а тут стороны есть?)
<dmay> ибо для того он и оп
<dmay> crazyzubr: быстрее отвечай, а то оп забанит!
<Marumi> оп - обслуживающий персонал для поддержания порядка на канале
<SergeyIT> Marumi, читай правила - 1. Оп всегда прав. 2. Если оп не прав - смотри п.1.
<Marumi> dmay, а я девочка, еслиф чё
<Nebulosa> оп - междометие
<Nebulosa> Marumi: да я сам девочка!
<Nebulosa> удивила млин :)
<dmay> Marumi: без фотки сисек на фоне монитора с каналом ты толстый потный и, верятно, бородатый мжиг
<crazyzubr> dmay: я не понял как  приватно писать
<Marumi> dmay, ок, пусть буду бородатый мжиг-вжиг, тока мне проще воспринимать глаголы в женском роде
<SergeyIT> а по-немецки - девочко
<Marumi> crazyzubr, пишите /msg ник сообщение
<Marumi> а по-немецки у глаголов родов нет
<dmay> Marumi: ну, это свидетельствует о серъёзном психологическом расстройстве. а о чем можно спорить с потным мужиком с психологическими расстройствами?
<Nebulosa> глаголы - не рожают! удивительное рядом!
<Marumi> dmay, тогда выход один -  не спорьте!
<dmay> Marumi: не, а как я тогда докажу тебе твою ущербность?
<Marumi> а зачем вам мне доказывать?
<Marumi> вам важно, что я думаю? )
<Marumi> то есть я для вас важна? )
<dmay> Marumi: чтоб ты взялся за ум, и перестал нести чушь в интернет. здесь её и так полно
<Marumi> я девушка, почти блондинка, откуда ум-то?
<dmay> мне всё человечество важно, такой я белый и пушистый
<dmay> Marumi: сиськи покажешь?
<Nebulosa> dmay: и даже я важен?
<Marumi> сиське - мужу
<dmay> без сисек ты толстый мужик и обязан иметь моск
<dmay> Nebulosa: конечно, пупсик :3
<Marumi> у всех толстых мужиков есть моск?
<Marumi> прямая пропорциональность?
<dmay> Marumi: да. только не все ими пользуются
<Nebulosa> dmay: надо тогда тебе свои сиськи показать
<Marumi> чем толще мужик, тем серее вещество?
<dmay> а кто не пользуется - тем я несу возмездие
<dmay> во имя луны, оаг
<artus> @kick dmay ану харош тролить
<Marumi> вы чудесно баните
<Nebulosa> Marumi: ну, вот, видишь что я говорил. тут не только понты.
 * Marumi обещает не реджойниться, если её забанят
<Nebulosa> неприятность эту, мы пириживём..
<Marumi> не сомневаюсь )
<skai> Nebulosa: пЕрЕживем
<skai> Nebulosa: грамар нази негодуэ
<SergeyIT> Marumi, это был не бан, а кик
<Marumi> skai, это тоже надо переживать
<Marumi> SergeyIT, спасибо
<skai> SergeyIT: кто все эти буквы?
<Marumi> кстати
<Marumi> где-то читала
<Marumi> что чем больше сиське, тем интеллектуальнее их носительница
<artus> @voice Marumi
<antonymous> сделать чтоли вам сюда вывод /var/log/messages
<antonymous> чтобы вы тут не скучали :3
<Marumi> зачем девочкам войсы дают?
<Nebulosa> Marumi: это типа голосования
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Marumi about v
<antonymous> те мозг в сиськах?
<ubuntuhelp> Marumi, please see my private message
<artus> флудят тефочки не потеме, потому и войсы получают
<Nebulosa> кто больше наберёт, тот мисс бубунту
<skai> antonymous: сделай.как раз баномет застоялся:)давно на неделю никого не банил:)
<Marumi> antonymous, то есть прямая пропорция
<antonymous> skai: банхаммер совсем съежился
<antonymous> ?
<Marumi> ок, спасибо, прочитала )
<skai> antonymous: ауч.прям в самое сердце:))
<antonymous> skai: не бойся, это лечится, медикаментозно
<antonymous> будешь снова как молодой
<skai> antonymous: эххх...где моя молодость:(
<antonymous> да епрст, сколько этот CPAN может обновлятся?
<Marumi> artus, ок, если разговор не_об_убунте  - расстрельная статья, меня можно банить прямо сейчас =)
<artus> Marumi, ога) с особым цинизьмом)
<antonymous> Шаттлворт наш бох
<Nebulosa> где грамар наци?
<Nebulosa> где он когда он так нужен?
<antonymous> он повесился давно
<Marumi> artus, да хоть с цинизмом... )
<skai> Nebulosa: а где нарушения?
<antonymous> нашел сайт vkontakte.ru и повесился
<Nebulosa> "цинизьмом"
<artus> Nebulosa, у тя есть вопросы ?
<antonymous> омг
<Marumi> Nebulosa, граммар наци тут довольно много работы, не стоит начинать :)
<skai> Nebulosa: ви таки чтото имеете на против цинизьмов?:)
<Nebulosa> опасно! залахло баном! ковальчук передает пас на овечкина...
<Marumi> а, кстати, здесь нет канала русскоязычных граммар наци? ))
<antonymous> google it
<Lynk> всем прива, че сайт ubuntu.ru так жестко тупит?
<Nebulosa> Lynk: всмысле не отвечает на вопросы или что?
<antonymous> awww
<antonymous> я на самом деле завидую убунтщикам
<Lynk> Nebulosa, просто тупит, несколько раз тупо не давал зайти на страницу
<antonymous> у вас тут хотябы девушки есть
<Nebulosa> antonymous: а ты не убунтовец?
<antonymous> на арчах и дебианах их на порядок меньше :(
<antonymous> я даже уже не знаю кто я :)
<Marumi> ставьте девушкам арчей и дебианов - будут )
<antonymous> у меня тут такой зоопарк
<Nebulosa> antonymous: если тут одна, значит где-то ходит 0,1 девочки.
<antonymous> дебианы, редхаты, арчи
<antonymous> фрибсд
<antonymous> убунты те же
<antonymous> я вот сейчас CPAN обновляю на ASPLinux образца 2008 года
<Nebulosa> antonymous: ASP... что?
<antonymous> я уже давно думал что он издох
<antonymous> но не слава богу он ещё шевелиться
<Nebulosa> некромант
<Marumi> 2008 - это свежее ещё опчти
<Marumi> почти
<Marumi> =)
<antonymous> причем тянет на себе RAID 1E с 6 винчами
<antonymous> почти, но уже воняет :)
<Nebulosa> гастрономическая страничка на канали убунту-ру!
<numberto> У меня на работе стоит роутер, как я могу из дома к нему подключатся (я не знаю как это делается через ssh)
<dmay> быстро вы переключились )
<dmay> numberto: и сразу главный вопрос
<antonymous> Nebulosa: ещё какой некромант
<dmay> numberto: что значит "подключаться"?
<antonymous> у меня дома FreeBSD 5.0 в качестве роутера стоит :)
<Marumi> ой, у меня тут тоже какая-то фришка в качестве роутера
<antonymous> причем прокачивает через себя 50 МБ трафика
<antonymous> и ничего не боится
<Nebulosa> numberto: у роутера белый IP?
<Lynk> народ напомните какой файл редактировать чтобы убрать лишние элементы из GRUB
<antonymous> Lynk: vim /boot/grub/grub.conf
<antonymous> вроде
<numberto>  dmay:  я хочу установить соединение с моим компьютером на работе
<skai> antonymous: cfg
<Nebulosa> numberto: dropbox
<numberto> Nebulosa:  если говорить честно я в нетворках не очень разбераюсь
<antonymous> numberto: всмысле соединение?
<Nebulosa> вместо тысячи конфигов
<dmay> numberto: logmein.com teamviewer
<dmay> это так, на вскидк
<Lynk> antonymous, skai спс
<dmay> кстати да, а если файло таскать - то дропбокс
<numberto> antonymous:  я хочу работать над которыми фаилами и брать кое какую инфу когда мне нужно с рабочего компа
<antonymous> мммм
<dmay> numberto: teamviewer палюбому
<antonymous> поставь на роутере DD-WRT
<dmay> и настраивать ничего не надо толком
<artus> antonymous, нафига ?:
<antonymous> подними там pptp-server (из админки кликается)
<dmay> качаешь - ставишь - регишся - пользуешься
<antonymous> dmay: у него комп за роутером
<numberto> Nebulosa:  У нас интернет не такой уж и хороший что бы можно была в дропбокс заливать
<antonymous> можно конечно проброс сделать
<dmay> antonymous: не пугай маленьких страшными словами )
<antonymous> dmay: не нужно заранее недооценивать людей
<artus> numberto, а пробросить 22й порт тебе чтоль религия не позволяет?
<artus> antonymous, нафиг перешивать роутер ??? ты логику обясни?
<dmay> antonymous: не надо тратить время незнакомых людей на всякие половые игры :3
<antonymous> artus: чтобы на роутере VPN сервер поднять :)
<artus> antonymous, нафиг он там здалсо?
<numberto> не 22 а 3129
<artus> numberto, да хоть 9999
<antonymous> artus: тогда будет ему все счастья вавилонские
<numberto> artus:  плюс незачем, если все по белому можно
<artus> numberto, что по белому?
<dmay> numberto: не слушай этих линупсоидов-извращенцев, ставь тимвьювер
<dmay> он и файлы качать умеет тоже
<numberto> artus:  :D  ну в этом ты прав
<antonymous> VPN сервер это более обстоятельное решение
<numberto> dmay:  а что именно это такое
<artus> antonymous, это нафиг не нужное решение для дома
<antonymous> artus: ты неправ
<dmay> numberto: http://teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<antonymous> artus: я пользуюсь и очень доволен
<antonymous> и тебе и самбочка под рукой
<antonymous> и X сервер
<skai> кто нибудь учится в МФТИ?
<antonymous> и всё что душа пожелает
<dmay> numberto: ставишь на рабмашине, ставишь дома. обе заводишь под одну учетку. всё
<SergeyIT> skai, а ты переходи в МФТИ, не? ))
<dmay> antonymous: а ты видео тоже смотришь на 16тиядерной машине? :3
<skai> SergeyIT: из сибири?
<antonymous> dmay: неа, только на 4ех
<skai> SergeyIT: или ты там учишься?
<numberto> dmay: ну тогда все, затра как на работу пойду, попробую
<SergeyIT> skai, я свою ЦПШ даавно закончил, вспомнить бы какую (
<antonymous> вообще я видео при*чился смотреть с телефона-андройда
<Antiban> тяните кабель :) делайте локалку
 * Marumi привыкла к дропбоксу
 * antonymous привык к sshfs
 * dmay привык к хорошему конъяку
 * antonymous собирает SpamAssasin
<antonymous> на 16ти ядерной машине
 * dmay собирает ужин ^_^
 * antonymous завидует
 * antonymous всё ещё на работе
 * SergeyIT дремлет
<Nebulosa> в глазах покраснело всё..
<Marumi> dmay, на ужин коньяк?
<Nebulosa> а это просто статусы все пишут, фух
<antonymous> Nebulosa: гентушник чтоли?
<Marumi> визин в глаза, визин
<dmay> Marumi: на ужин картошечка, мясцо, соленьица и салатик. а вот под всё это - конъяк ^__^
<Nebulosa> нет, я (неразборчиво)щник
<skai> Nebulosa: вендовозщик?
<Nebulosa> skai: не жести!
<Marumi> dmay, а какой коньяк-то?
<dmay> арпине, ***
<squirrel> хочу поставить кубунту на виртуальную машину под вин7 на нетбуке. что посоветуете, чтобы не сильно тормозило и вообще было цивилизованно? сносить винду не предлагать ._.
<Marumi> так это... надо коньяк французский! и яблоками закусывать
<dmay> squirrel: тогда купить стационарный комп с 12ГБ оперативки и двумя 4хядерными процессорами
<skai> squirrel: лес -> там
<sylion> Народ подскажите кто нибудь следующее: если я пишу программу на qt используя LGPL версию QTCreator но не вношу изменений в код QT, 1) могу ли я не открывать свой исходник, и продавать бинари?? 2) Могу ли я использовать в программе библиотеки (GPL) если я не вносил в
<sylion> них никаких изменений??
<dmay> Marumi: французский конъяк это пафос и бессмысленная трата денег
<skai> sylion: 2 - да.если откроешь исходники
<skai> sylion: 1 - нет, если в твоем исходнике есть код,выпущенный ранее под гпл
<Marumi> может ли хороший коньяк стоить меньше 500 рэ?
<sylion> skai: а разве LGPL не позволяет скрывать части программы?? Тоесть если я пишу свой код, и использую некую библиотеку (GPL) но не изменяю её код, я не могу скрыть свои исходники?
<dmay> кто сказал что 500? арпине стоит 800
<dmay> ойойой
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет  !!
<dmay> CrazyDeaDyshka: что сломал?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я не ломал я в помощь пршол!!
<squirrel> ..качаю virtualbox. мне тут сказали, что убунту довольно тяжелая ОС и нетбук с вин7 её не потянет. мне стоит пробовать?
<antonymous> всем пока, я наконец-то пошел домой
<CrazyDeaDyshka> А че за винда стоит
<sharikoff> @unban medic
<skai> sharikoff: ты его тут и не банил
<sharikoff> надеюсь он понял что он не пуп земли
<sharikoff> банил
<sharikoff> он мой друг уже..
<skai> sharikoff: его тут не было:)
<sharikoff> skai: поэтому и не было
<SergeyIT> squirrel, что за нетбук?
<squirrel> samsung nc10, в общем-то я уже ставлю, так что скоро узнаем-с
<Minimal> hi!
<Minimal> А что так тихо?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Минута молчания !!
<Minimal> Народ подскажите, как поравить языковой аплет, хочу чтоб был не текст языка, а какртинка, на пример флаг страны
<Kradllit> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли какой-то убрать в Ubuntu контекстное меню на рабочем столе? Конкретно интересует - Изменить фон рабочего стола. Как убрать это меню, либо вообще правую клавишу на рабочем столе?
<Encoder> Minimal: надо немного покапатся в gconf-editor и скачать иконки и кинуть в /home/%user%/.icons/flags
<Minimal> Encoder: спасиб, делал? попробую реализовать.
<Encoder> Minimal: смотри в трее  http://itmages.ru/image/view/119821/1f79cbe2
<Minimal> Encoder: красавчеГГГ, реальный стол.
<Minimal> Еще вопрос, блин помню была софтинка, непоню как называется, короче она делает такие вещи, перекогдирует название файлов в утф-8
<Encoder> Это не знаю)
<Encoder> Minimal:  http://welinux.ru/post/2129/ вот как замутить иконки, но там иконки неоч, не помню откуда взял свои. Если надо могу скинуть на почту иконки
<Minimal> а то поле винды, файлы например музыки в проигрывателе смотрятся как кракозябры
<Encoder> у меня такой проблемы нет,  странно)
<Minimal> Encoder: а что за проигрываетель у тебя?
<Encoder> стандартный totem, я музыку обычно в инете слушаю
<Encoder> а видео через VLC смотрю
<Minimal> ясно, спасиб, от души респект.
<Encoder> Minimal:  не за что, иконки нужны будут напишешь мыло, скину. Самые нормальные прямоугольные)
<Minimal> Народ есть кто желает протестировать CMS ??? на днях сделаю релиз своей ситемы хочу протестить мало ли гдето чтото не учел
<[v-8]_jupiter> Minimal: cms нацелена на что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> магазины?
<Minimal> cms начелена на сайты личные и корп сайты
<Minimal> изначально планировалась как, гибкая удобная система под все нужды, но пока написно только ядро
<korvin> Minimal, на чем писал?
<korvin> Minimal, софтина называется easytag, но вообще можно нагуглить скрипт
<Minimal> php, mysql
<korvin> как банально...
<Minimal> ага. куда деватСО, жизнь такая
<kot-x120> Граждане, есть разбирающиеся в intel x4500MHD
<kot-x120> ?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть партнеры ispsystem&
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> здесь
<kot-x120> А есть ли знающие кто использует Yota в ubuntu?)
 * bybyby -
<squirrel> какой же глючный этот ваш убунту...
<bybyby> не втему: <br> в гугле переводиться как Last.fm -- http://goo.gl/Kj4nB 8)
<bybyby> squirrel: в чем проблемы?
<squirrel> в основном в том, что непонятно, что происходит с системой)
<squirrel> никаких надписей, предупреждений..
<bybyby> squirrel: на каком этапе?
<garry-78> Всем привет! Решил я тут алсу обновить вчера. Заткнулся на вот этом http://paste.ubuntu.com/564003/
<squirrel> хрен знает, какой сейчас этап
<squirrel> на экране прямоугольник, слева в нём изображение диска
<squirrel> вот и пойми, что за этап
<garry-78> не могу ни как зависимость разрешить =( теперь алса не стартует тупо
<squirrel> теперь 2/3 экрана чёрные..
<squirrel> теперь весь чёрный...
<squirrel> ну вот, внезапно загрузился десктоп, ну или что-то похожее ^^
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем пока !! до завтра
<Vasylii_temp> привет
<Vasylii_temp> есть кто онлайн?
<bybyby> garry-78: вчем проблема? yf;bvfti Н и все
<bybyby> * нажимаем Y  ивсе
<garry-78> bybyby: нажимал
<bybyby> и?
<garry-78> всё равно не грузиться алса
<garry-78> в обновлениях висит linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic но выбрать нельзя
<bybyby> garry-78: так установите linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<garry-78> не даёт
<garry-78> говорит зависимости не соблюдены
<bybyby> garry-78: удалите linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-26-generic
<Steel_Cat> apt-get install -f
<Steel_Cat> аль как там
<garry-78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564012/
<garry-78> linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-26-generic у меня нет в репах такого пакета
<Steel_Cat> а если вручную скачать и поставить?
<Vasylii_temp> как сменить имя в irc? set name? забыл...
<squirrel> /nick
<andreylosev>  /nick <newnick>
<Vasylii_temp> сенкс
<garry-78> Steel_Cat: я не знаю где его скачать гугл молчит
<bybyby> garry-78 cat /etc/apt/sour*
<garry-78> bybyby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564014/
<Vasylii> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe а тут?
<Steel_Cat> garry-78, первая и единственная ссылка в гугле ссылается на список пакетов какого-то зеркала, с имеющимся там искомым
<garry-78> Steel_Cat:  на фтпишник не пускает пароль требует
<Steel_Cat> какой-то заговор.
<garry-78> Steel_Cat: блин всё же работало =( предыдущее ядро загрузил, звук пашет а тут теперь и родные пакеты не востановить
<Vasylii> Steel_Cat: "какой-то заговор." и не говори :(
<bybyby> в репозитории этого нет -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-alsa&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all -- самый простой вариант использовать 2.6.35-25
<garry-78> а как создать виртуальный пакет с нужной версией чтоб он угомонился с зависимостями?
<Nor8> Дебиан долго как ставится, как будто навсегда собрался на виртуалке стоять)))
<squirrel> я поставил кубунту только что. где там игры? обещанные во время инсталляции игры?
<Nor8>  squirrel: ))) Ты про тетрис и косынку?
<korvin> =))))
<squirrel> ага
<squirrel> первый раз систему вижу)
<squirrel> с чего начинать? конечно же с игр)
<squirrel> не могу найти вот только
<bybyby> garry-78 нет версии alsa-2.6.35-26 -- из чего создавать?  можно либо перейти на ядро 2.6.35-26 или попробовать aptitude -f
<bybyby> squirrel: начни с ubuntologia.ru
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. http://itmages.ru/image/view/108712/3f1b2b9b - в правом верхнем углу что-то на подобии липких записок, не подскажите как называется?
<garry-78> bybyby: так я собственно на это ядре и сижу
<Nor8> Zabadzzzz: cтандартные называются tomboy
<bybyby>  Zabadzzzz в убунту Tomboy
<bybyby> garry-78: опечатался 2.6.35-25 - для него есть соответствующий пакет alsa
<Zabadzzzz> ХммМ, просто крепится к рабочему столу красиво так. Это через десклит какой? Или дефолтный томбой?
<garry-78> bybyby: интересно а как вообше алса на 35.26 до вчерашнего вечера работала если нет модуля для ядра=))) мистика
<bybyby> garry-78 скорее всего проблема заключаеться в версиях, а не в коде. поэтому это может сработать aptitude -f install linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-25-generic
<bybyby> если бы модуля небыло -- оно неработало
<UNIm95> народ а что процесс /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var
<UNIm95> ?
<Galaxy2000> красноглазы есть тут ?
<garry-78> bybyby:  ну это понятно, что не работало бы, ребутнусь
<bybyby> UNIm95: ваш монитор (возможно)
<UNIm95> bybyby: ща скрин скину
<bybyby> UNIm95: я имелл ввиду сервер монитора
<bybyby> *скрин кидать ненужно
<UNIm95> bybyby http://itmages.ru/image/view/119889/f81c4d75
<UNIm95> bybyby меня смущает то что на одном компе выедается им целое ядро
<bybyby> %)
<bybyby> всмысле "выедается им"?
<UNIm95> bybyby в htop 100 загрузка ядра
<Nuclear1> Добрый день уважаемые господа... примите новичка =)
<Nuclear1> скажите пожалуйста а кто кто сталкивался с вопросом не просыпающегося ноутбука Тошиба?
<Sergey_IT> а если не примем, уйдешь?
<Nuclear1> ну а что ж делать .. буду грызть ... кхм.. как там его ...
<pahan> asd
<Sergey_IT> ну грызть в любом случае надо )
<squirrel> у меня есть файл, оканчивающийся на ".run". как мне запустить егос
<squirrel> ..с привилегиями админа?
<squirrel> sudo <имя_файла> говорит, что файл не найден
<edgbla> может ./ забыл?
<pahan> попробуй sudo /имя_файла
<edgbla> или бита выполнения нету
<squirrel> о, добавил ./ - пошло)
<squirrel> зачем оно нужно, кстати?
<pahan> точка означает текущий каталог
<pahan> без нее оболочка ищет в каталогах указаных в переменной среды PATH
<squirrel> а почему не ищет в текущем, как в винде?
<pahan> ну а как она поймет че ты хотел
<squirrel> так же, как винда
<Nuclear1> :-D
<squirrel> я понимаю, что вопрос может и тупой) я нуп
<pahan> винда не есть образец
<pahan> это было придумано до винды
<Nuclear1> squirrel да я такой же =)
<squirrel> я имею ввиду, почему бы и в текущем каталоге не поискать?
<Sergey_IT> squirrel, забудь о винде
<squirrel> какой в этом смысл?
<Nuclear1> там суть самой команды такова
<Nuclear1> на сколько я понимаю
<Nuclear1> что или ты прописываеш PATH или ...
<Sergey_IT> squirrel, а если у тебя имя с системной утилитой совпадает?
<pahan> если ты хочешь можешь добавить точку в переменную среды PATH, по идее тогда будет искать и в текущем
<squirrel> Sergey_IT: тогда дать одной из них приоритет, например, системной утилите)
<edgbla> squirrel: там основной смысл в уменьшении вероятности подмены команды, которая может нести деструктивную деятельность.
<Sergey_IT> squirrel, где дать?
<edgbla> squirrel: чтобы ты всегда точно знал откуда и что запускаешь.
<pahan> ну так исторически сложилось
<squirrel> edgbla: во, всё понятно. :) спасибо
<Nuclear1> господа.... а что же с ноутом делать ...
<pahan> а что с ноутом?
<edgbla> Nuclear1: им можно гвозди забивать вообще-то...
<Nuclear1> пытаюсь высказаться ясно :
<Nuclear1> -он может заснуть но не простнуться ... пыталсь лечить умы линукса... и ничего ...
<Nuclear1> и етсь очень странный факт
<edgbla> Nuclear1: просыпание это одна из самых неприятных и нерабочих моментов линукса, тебе не повезло))
<edgbla> даже не слушай того кто скажет что тут всё пучком.
<edgbla> тут беда.
<pahan> но засыпает неплохо, пол дела есть
<Nuclear1> если он засыпает и просыпается в течении определённого времени (эксперементально примерно до 3х минут) то он нормально живой... а дольше уже всё.. внешние признаки :
<Nuclear1> - кулер пашет
<Nuclear1> - привод заводиться
<Nuclear1> но у меня складываеться впечатление цекличности стартов.. тоесть он начинает заводиться  и виснет ..  лампочка жёсткого не загораеться
<Nuclear1> в консоль не уходит
<edgbla> надо искать девайс который даёт сбой.
<edgbla> и вокруг которого надо будет плясать с бубном.
<Nuclear1> жестак вроде тестили... он живой...
<Nuclear1> может конечно оператива теряет питание где то ...
<edgbla> в логах ничего нету?
<Nuclear1> но однажды я получил от него лог просыпания который он мне выкинул в консоль  (после того как я его оттуда усыпил)
<Nuclear1> в логах основыных идёт только процес засыпания
<Nuclear1> (как я могу судить с позиции своей нубости в этом деле)
<Nuclear1> но и человек котоырй пытался это сделать имел такое же мнение
<Nuclear1> у нег опоболее в сотни раз опыта с этим чем у меня
<Nuclear1> обыдно же... я бы уже пересел полностью на ноуте на убунту, и даже автокад бы туда запихал... но вот это конечно вопрос
<edgbla> Nuclear1: попробуй спросить у гугла, там тыща и один костыль, глядишь хоть один да поможет.
<Nuclear1> буду пробовать, хотя по этой тропинке уже шагали...
<Nuclear1> как думаете есть надежды на решение этого бага на 11.04?
<edgbla> лично я сомневаюся)) но можешь попробовать.
<Nuclear1> ну я уже пробовал это с 9.04....
<Nuclear1> вдруг что
<edgbla> лучше найти где сбой, толи модуль какой подгрузить, толи параметр какой где.
<Nuclear1> да, действительно непростой вопрос..
<darvin44u> ребят, есть вопрос: как на своем веб-сервере публиковать фотографии? (поместив их в определенную папку, а на отдельной странице сайта они автоматом добавлялись) в какую сторону смотреть?
<dimm> darvin44u, php, или если срочно, то какой-нибудь модуль или скрипт "галлерея изображений"
<pahan> какой сервер?
<darvin44u> apach2
<darvin44u> php - это как реализовать?
<artus> darvin44u, причем тут галереи к тематике этого канала ?
<pahan> нужно написать php сценарий(программу) которая это будет делать
<pahan> смотри учебники по ПХП
<pahan> как уже сказали можешь попытаться найти уже готовое
<pahan> если ты не прогер то сложновато будет самому
<darvin44u> artus: сервер-то на ubuntu!)) хотя, возможно, я действительно не там спросил...
<darvin44u> спасибо за ответы)
<darvin44u> есть хоть зацепки!
<DaZler1> доброго всем вечера
<DaZler1> помоги пожалуйста настроить vsftpd кто настраивал
<DaZler1> не пойму как виртуальных юзеров запустить, т.е. не авторизовывает их
<Nuclear1> Ребята, а вот второй вопрос от меня... подключая раздел в fstab ,сделав всё по инструкции (создав разде в папке media)  в панеле "переход" появляеться два диска... фигня какая то .. на один можно зайти на второй нет
<san4o> darvin44u  насчет фоток, на пхп есть скрипты довольно толковые для отображения фоток даже с по директориям. просто поискать в сети нужно
<DaZler1> может права в папке media не правильно назначил для второго диска, а диск кстати не ntfs ???
<Nuclear1> lbcr Ynac
<Nuclear1> ntfs да
<DaZler1> ntsf-3g ставь для монтирования и не забудь указать в fstab
<Nuclear1> да я всё вроде это указал
<DaZler1> а ставил этот пакет?
<Nuclear1> да
<DaZler1> сейчас свой конфиг покажу
<Nuclear1> точнее он уже стоял
<DaZler1> Nuclear1:#windows
<DaZler1> /dev/sda1	/media/win1/	ntfs-3g,umask=0,nls=utf8,user,auto,rw 0 0
<Nuclear1>  скорее всего это >>>  umask=0
<Nuclear1> остальное всё так же
<Nuclear1> да ?
<DaZler1> у меня так все монтируется, достаточно зайти в /media/win2
<Nuclear1> а что делает umask=0
<DaZler1> не помню, в нете много тематики про монтирование win разделов
<DaZler1> в ручную монтируется???
<Nuclear1> ну в fstabe в ручную писал что бы монтировался автоматом.. тогда был скоростной инет и делалось для торентов
<DaZler1> т.е. sudo mount /dev/твой диск /media/папка монтирования
<DaZler1> так примонтируется??
<DaZler1> если да, то косяк в fstab
<Nuclear1> эмм... а разве umask=0 не для монтированяи фатов?
<Encoder> я так монтирую
<DaZler1> у меня так прописано:
<DaZler1> /dev/sda1	/media/win1/	ntfs-3g,umask=0,nls=utf8,user,auto,rw 0 0
<Encoder> http://pastebin.com/LeNc6StW
<Nuclear1> надо попробовать, а папку создавали ?  отдельно
<DaZler1> конечно
<DaZler1> для каждого раздела свой каталог
<Nuclear1> да..
<Nuclear1> странное дело
<Nuclear1> попробую
<DaZler1> попробуй в консоле для начала
<Nuclear1> всмысле?
<DaZler1> sudo mount /dev/твой диск /media/папка для монтирования. и после этого попробуй зайти через манагер файлов или mc
<DaZler1> в дебиане nautilus кажется
<Nuclear1> у меня убунту
<Nuclear1> в ней тоже
<DaZler1> тоже самое
<DaZler1> пробуй так
<Nuclear1> да, спасибо попробую
<DaZler1> должно работать для того что бы узнать нумерацию нужного раздела: sudo fdisk -l
<Encoder> можно и sudo blkid
<Nuclear1> угу, у меня вроде sdb6
<Nuclear1> спасибо большое за помощь. буду пробовать
<monkey_> вечера.
<funkypunky> всем привет
<pahan> hi
<funkypunky> подскажите плиз, а де хранится пароль на mysql ?а то я чет накасячил при установки LAMP. phpmyadmin  ни в какую не принимает пароль
<funkypunky> пили он просто так не лежит в конфиг файле?
<pahan> по разному может быть, тут именно нужно знать
<funkypunky> а
<pahan> ну вот гугл чета пишет, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/04/23/reset-the-root-password-of-mysql-server/
<funkypunky> ок сенк, тож чет нагуглил всякого буду пробовать, я обычно гуглю, просто  думал что это вопрос из разряда,  "да вон же оно, на видном месте"
<monkey_> >pahan
<StealthVipera> Привет всем! вопрос: если создать раздел /boot то робота или загрузка убунту от етого увеличится? (сейчас я без него)
<pahan> это по мануалу какомуто или совету?
<SUFLEX> Салам алейкум всем, кто на движении.
<pahan> малейкума сала
<StealthVipera> если давно убунту гном 10.10 грузился до 5 сек терь больше 10
<SUFLEX> не. не. Ва алайкум ассалам Ва рахматуллахи Ва баракатух
<SUFLEX>  StealthVipera:  у меня ваще минуту грузится
<StealthVipera> (
<SUFLEX> непонятно почему даже. На Windows тоже куча всего стоит. Но грузится 6 секунд
<pahan> что у вас за компы
<himik> 6 секунд...  нуну так прям все уши и развесили
<SUFLEX> 2 ядра 2 гига. стандарттно
<StealthVipera> время я щитаю после проверки устройств до появление роб стола
<SUFLEX> StealthVipera: я до появления Менеждера сеанса
<pahan> чер с ним ща засеку
<StealthVipera> не. ну давно за 4 секи грузился убунту( а терь.... і все тоже самое (ток обновление)
<SUFLEX> ну я обманул чуть конечно. Юба 40 секунд
<StealthVipera> не ну винда понятно а с лінуксом чо)
<SUFLEX> StealthVipera: када я только утановилю тоже там 9 секунда грузился
<StealthVipera> pahan ну?
<SUFLEX> как только добавл (по моему калькулятор). сразу все затормозило
<pahan> 25,4 сек
<StealthVipera> ого
<StealthVipera> убунту гном 10.10?
<SUFLEX> ну вот видишь.
<StealthVipera> мне хватит и около 15 сек)
<pahan> от граба до момента когда ядро перестает логи писать
<pahan> 4 ядра 2 гига
<SUFLEX> ядра роли не играют особо
<StealthVipera> 1.6   1 гиг)
<SUFLEX> частоат имеет значение
<StealthVipera> все началось с вопроса: /boot раздел нада создавать, он что то решит в роботе(быстродействии)?
<pahan> а оно можно так?
<StealthVipera> всмысле?
<SUFLEX> ничего особенного
<SUFLEX> ничего не даст. там миллисекунды может
<StealthVipera> но улутшыт?
<StealthVipera> если отдельно
<SUFLEX> зато лишний времятрат. и проблемы в будущем
<pahan> ведь ядро не сразу мантирует диски, тоесть все необходимое для загрузки должно быть d /boot
<pahan> 'nj z cghfibdf.
<pahan> яне знаЮ это я спрашиваю?
<SUFLEX> я точно не знаю. кто за кем идет там.
<StealthVipera> спс за! все я спать, спокойной ночи всем)
<pahan> давай
<SUFLEX> поки
<SUFLEX> смарите. если выкинули с чата. как зайти? если прокси. дайте рабочий пжлст. ТОЛЬКО не сайт.
<pahan> если забанили, то в правилах говорятся что попытка обхода карается, изгнанием с сервера
<pahan> правда не понятно как это они поймут что это ты
<SUFLEX> а они то не узнают. я поменяю роль.)
<SUFLEX> не буду таким извращенцем)
<monkey_> кто на х-chatе?
<pahan> я
<monkey_> как обратится?
<monkey_> адресовать в общем чате
<mva> напечатать ник и двоеточие или запятую
<mva> всегда ваш, К.О.
<monkey_> а мышкой
<monkey_> не вставляется
<mva> #xchat
<UNIm95>  mva: не все об этом знают. я когда мне так в чате первый раз обратились чуть со стула не упал
<pahan> напечатай первые пару символов ника и нажми таб
<mva> pahan: а у меня на телефоне, вот, нету таба
<monkey_> pahan, cgc
<mva> но хчат есть
<pahan> что таб, у меня у знакомого на телефоне монитора небыло, и ничего жил
<pahan> он жадный очень был
<niknickolas> всем здрасте, - - в windows есть шрифт terminal, в линукс перекинул файлы написаные этим шрифтом, - - проблема,- -  как открить файл так чтобы его можно было  прочесть??????
<monkey_> спят на том канале(
<pahan> doc файл какойнить?
<Steel_Cat> niknickolas, выставь кодировку СР866
<niknickolas> как это сделать, я еще малыш в линуксе
<pahan> кокого типа файл?
<Steel_Cat> В зависимости от того, каким редактором пользуешься, разные методы решения. В gedit при открытии файла снизу выпадающий список, в котором нужно выбрать нужную кодировку
<niknickolas> это хелп русский, написаный для турбо си
<pahan> просто если это текстовый файл он не хранит инфу о шрифте, и у тебя проблемы скодировкой
<pahan> можешьпопробовать его браузером открыть
<pahan> они неплохо кодировку подхватывают
<niknickolas> браузером открываеться, но мне нужно што бы открывался в компиляторе когда я его запускаю в досбоксе
<Steel_Cat> открой в нужной кодировке и сохрани в требуемой.
<Steel_Cat> инструментарий и нужная кодировка была написана мной выше.
<KupuJlJl> всем привет
<pahan> hi
<monkey_> как команда обращения выглядит
<Dmitry> join/part и таки решился сказать привет
<monkey_> синтаксис
<pahan> эта та что ты выше спрашивал?
<monkey_> да
<pahan> это не команда по идее
<monkey_> ну я хочу ее на двойной щелчок поставить
<pahan> просто у многих клиентов такая фишка что они подсвечивают сообщение где есть твой ник
<monkey_> привык к ткабберу
<pahan> это как? типа скипт
<monkey_> объясню задумку. двойным щелчком по нику в панеле с юзерами в текстбокс вставляется ник
<monkey_> знакомлюсь только с ирк
<monkey_> QUOTE WHOIS %s %s
<monkey_> типа
<daltin> hi all
<Sergey_IT> ку
<pahan> hi
<daltin>  /msg nickserv register 1qaz2wsx daltinn.pbl@gmail.com
<daltin> ups
<monkey> нифига
<monkey> %b%ghj%b%
<Steel_Cat> daltin, на гмыло такой же пароль?
<daltin> yes
<daltin> конечно да ^)
<daltin> а что адрес понравился?
<Steel_Cat> нет.
<daltin> тогда зачем там спам читать?
<monkey> ping
<ubuntuhelp> monkey, Ну понг, и что?
<monkey> nctcp %s TIME %t
<mva> @voice monkey
<monkey> спс
<monkey> так я не осилил
<monkey> как вставить ник
<monkey> только ручками
<mva> monkey: зайти на #xchat и спросить
<mva> и да, по поводу "спасибо"
<mva> !v| monkey
<ubuntuhelp> monkey: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<monkey> я буржуйског не знаю
<monkey> на англицком
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-08
<barabashka> Привет, как можно подправить xorg.conf чтобы 21" был разрешением 1600на1200 ?вот собственно мой хорг http://paste.ubuntu.com/564145/
<daltin> если просто: то убрать SubSection "Display"
<daltin>  где Depth меньше 24
<barabashka> а что эти строчки мешают запуститься с 1600 на 1200?
<barabashka> ща попробую спс
<daltin> хотя я наверно ошибся
<daltin> у тебя мон. точно поддерживает 1600x1200_70
<barabashka> daltin: да в винде точно даже больше можно выставить ..вот частоту не помню то 70 точно есть
<daltin> какое сейчас у тебя разрешение?
<barabashka> 1024x768 60
<daltin> мон подключен через dvi или vga?
<barabashka> вга
<daltin> лампочко?
<barabashka> не понял
<daltin> пробовал через настройки kde поменять?
<daltin> монитор - труба или LCD
<barabashka> через настройки гнома не получается изменить параметры
<barabashka> труба
<daltin> труба - значит лампочка...
<barabashka> 1360x768 там максимум
<barabashka> в настройках
<barabashka> вообще у меня кабель s-dab но на видяхе dvi переходник стоит
<daltin> это не суть, в разьеме dvi есть и контакты vga (правда не во всех...)
<daltin> по xorg.conf не помогу, как настроил 2 такие лампочки несколько лет назад, так больше его и не трогал....
<barabashka> ясн спс, попробую тогда завтра спросить, а то поздно все спят видимо
<XuMuK> тут?) у меня для тя хорошая новость имеецо)
<mva> XuMuK: окном ошибся
<mva> это групповой чат
<XuMuK> mva: спасибо, кэп
<zhekafun> привет всем
<zhekafun> как удалить бзеров ищщ логин скрина
<mva> а теперь, пожалуйста, тоже самое, только помедленнее и по-русски
<mva> и да, настроив gdm
<zhekafun> у меня 10.04 хочу удалить пользователей из логин скрина
<zhekafun> sudo -u gdm gconf-editor сплошные ошибки
<zhekafun> ошибка шконф
<zhekafun> гконф
<jillsmitt> при установке убунту просто необходим автозапуск теста на идиотизм
<jillsmitt> если результаты менее 80% - уничтожение cpu
<jillsmitt> а то священная роща осквернена
<zhekafun> пцц трансцендентальный жылсмидтЪ
<jillsmitt> бзер убунту
<zhekafun> я пишу быстрее чем вы думаете
<jillsmitt> и поэтому ты решил поставить убунту?
<zhekafun> отсуда очипятки опичятки итд
<zhekafun> харе флеймить
<zhekafun> поделу есть чо сказать?
<jillsmitt> успокойся и пиши медленно
<zhekafun> тоесть по сути моего вопроса
<jillsmitt> чтобы запустить конфигурацию gdm тебе надо выгрузить икс
<zhekafun> нашел как сделать чтобы 1 юзер логинился автоматически
<zhekafun> а хочется просто удалить лишнийх пользователей
<zhekafun> у меня их 3
<jillsmitt> есть параметры, позволяющие переключить gdm в режим ввода логина вручную, без списка пользователей
<zhekafun> да
<zhekafun> это я нашел
<zhekafun> а яч хочу просто удалть их из списка
<jillsmitt> в списке останется только один пользователь?
<zhekafun> или 2
<zhekafun> 7н епринципиально
<zhekafun> не принципиально
<jillsmitt> принципиально
<jillsmitt> если остается только один пользователь - это уже не список
<jillsmitt> можно просто отключить сам списко и включить логин
<zhekafun> 2 юзера хочу
<zhekafun> именно речь о списке
<jillsmitt> так как gdm берет список пользователей из другого места
<jillsmitt> а не составляет его (в отличие от kdm)
<jillsmitt> тебе надо будет разве что выключать пользователям возможность логина
<jillsmitt> других путей не видно
<zhekafun> нене
<zhekafun> эти пользователи должны логиниться когдла нужно
<zhekafun> это ващето терминальные юзеры
<jillsmitt> погоди
<jillsmitt> а как они смогут залогиниться если их нет в списке?
<jillsmitt> только вводя логин и пароль
<jillsmitt> отключи список да и все
<jillsmitt> все просто
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: у пользователя должен быть ID < 1000
<jillsmitt> тогда он не попадает в список
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: это единственный способ реализовать такое с gdm
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: получил мои сообщения про ID?
 * jillsmitt сеть перегружена
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: на всякий случай я повторюсь, если у пользователя ID < 1000 он не попадет в список gdm
<zhekafun> блин
<zhekafun> низя
<zhekafun> 1004 у них группа
<jillsmitt> вообще это из области администрирования любой gnu/linux системы, zhekafun
<zhekafun> аа я типо опять нетуда притопл?
<zhekafun> притопал
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: туда не туда, но ты должен отталкиваться не от возможностей gdm
<jillsmitt> ставишь задачу, затем выбираешь средства для реализации, а не наоборот
<jillsmitt> я перечитал все и понял что у gdm судя по всему нет возможностей, которые тебе нужны
<zhekafun> тоесть оставляю само простое автологин админа
<zhekafun> совсем без списка
<jillsmitt> ну я использую kdm
<jillsmitt> у него можно управлять диапазоном видимых ID
<jillsmitt> можно исключать видимость пользователей
<jillsmitt> короче ты можешь убрать gdm и установить kdm
<zhekafun> честно говоря не люблю кеды
<zhekafun> либо консоль либо gnome или lxde
<jillsmitt> причем тут кеды?
<zhekafun> ОО
<zhekafun> а что
<zhekafun> поясни пллс
<zhekafun> тут прробел у меня в знаниях
<jillsmitt> если у тебя тут пробел
<zhekafun> лвь
<jillsmitt> наличие kdm не запрещает тебе пользоваться gnome
<zhekafun> я понял
<jillsmitt> если ты такой чистоплотный, то скажу так - использование убунту противоречит чистоплотности
<zhekafun> абсолютно согласен
<jillsmitt> кроме установки базовой системы без группы программ Desktop Environment
<jillsmitt> так что учитывая кучу барахла, которая у тебя уже стоит.. ну ты поянл
<jillsmitt> понял*
<zhekafun> меня убунту привлекает только как игрушка  с wubi инсталом
<zhekafun> очень удобно
<jillsmitt> я тут не при чем
<jillsmitt> если ты прошаренный юзер, то gdm тебе не нужен
<jillsmitt> а удаленным пользователям не нужно видеть весь список в логин скрине
<zhekafun> аа собственно этот вопрос возник весьма спонтанно
<zhekafun> просто захотелось разобраться что и как
<zhekafun> не более
<zhekafun> называть это задачей я бы не стал
<zhekafun> ради интереса онли
<zhekafun> подумать пока готовится кофе и яичницо
<zhekafun> у меня вот что произошло на одной конторке
<zhekafun> я так и не поняло что было
<zhekafun> монтирую через cifs  некие ресурсы
<zhekafun> ни стого ни ссего перестали монтироваться
<zhekafun> сделал update  и снова все монтируется
<tW1N_oo7> привет всем!
<tW1N_oo7> помогите понять почему нет интернета в убунте??)) сетка пингуется, днс прописан а его все равно нету день назад все работало и теперь нет
<sharikoff> шлюз
<tW1N_oo7> всмысле прописан ли или нет?
<sharikoff> всмысле куда прописан
<tW1N_oo7> ну в файл interfaces ты про него?
<sharikoff> на тот комп должен быть что инет раздает
<tW1N_oo7> не понял? дхцп раздает адреса потом просто нужно прописать днс и все работает
<tW1N_oo7> день назад все работало я ничего не менял ппц какой то))
<kreker93> ку всем!
<kreker93> Кто нить пишет под андроид программы*
<kreker93> ?
<Over> Kubuntu - Загрузка с CD: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Universal> в каталогах есть папки . и .. что они означают?
<Nebulosa> текущая папка, и выше по уровню
<Universal> командой ls -l пишет что в папке есть еще 2 папки . и ..
<Universal> .. для перехода на каталог выше?
<Universal> как командном менеджере?
<Universal> :)
<ferrum> Накнец то я попал сюда
<Nebulosa> Universal: да
<Nebulosa> пишешь cd .. и наблюдаешь за магией
<ferrum> Всем привет. подскажите как писать кому то
<ferrum> т.е. не всем, а обращаться непосредственно к
<Universal> "/msg" "nick" "message"
<ferrum>  "/msg" "<Universal>" а по прощу как то можно ?
<Universal> без кавычек
<ferrum> *проще
<Universal> смотря какой месснджер
<artkom> XChat 2.8.6
<Universal> как я сказал
<Universal> у еня такой же
<Universal> в пидгине попроще просто нажать на ник и писать
<MagicLover> Universal: . - это ссылка на этот же каталог. .. - на каталог выше
<MagicLover> Есть во всех каталогах и папках. :)
<Universal> а вот команда ls -l выдает размер каталога 4096, а он весит 80мгб
<MagicLover> Он выдёт размер файлов прямо в этом каталоге
<MagicLover> Каталоги - на самом деле файлы.
<MagicLover> Просто они являются как бы ссылками на другие места типа каталогов (точнее файлов). :)
<Universal> не понятно
<MagicLover> При этом эти файлы чего-то весят.
<MagicLover> Что не понятно?
<Universal> 4096 что за цифра
<MagicLover> В каталоге файлы есть или только папки?
<MagicLover> Это байты
<Over> Почему минимальная инсталяция показывает по df что занято 6.2G, а du -hs /* кажет что место практически и не занято. Где оно, собственно?
<Universal> 10 mp3
<Universal> музыка
<MagicLover> А тогда не знаю. Ща гляну.
<MagicLover> Итого? Не знаю...
<MagicLover> Ждём гуру. :D
<Over> Уважаемые, есть где общий обзор по убунте (настройка сети, стартовые сервисы, система пакетов) и т.п.?
<Nebulosa> Universal: папку надо предварительно считать
<Nebulosa> поэтому указывается размер блока по умолчанию
<Nebulosa> Over: убунтология в гугле
<Universal> ладно
<Universal>  какой командой посмотреть размер каталога с файлами? Чтобы самому не считать.
<Nebulosa> Universal: du -sh
<Over> Почему минимальная инсталяция показывает по df что занято 6.2G, а du -hs /* кажет что место практически и не занято. Где оно, собственно?
<Universal> спасибо
<artkom> отходил по работе. так как через пиджин пользоваться чатом этим ? возможно такое ?
<Universal> да
<Universal> пожключай сервер irc.freenode.net канал #ubuntu-ru
<artkom> какой протакол ?
<Universal> irc
<Universal> а как ты сюда зашел, если не знаешь?
<Universal> :)
<artkom> через Xchat
<artkom> в англ. чате подсказали как сюда попасть _
<jillsmitt> юзай дальше иксчат
<Universal> что они о русских подумают?
<Universal> :)
<jillsmitt> Universal: о русскоговорящих подумают
<artkom> да все норм там. помогли дружно. не в том фишка. пиджин попроще будет, надо его юзнуть
<Universal> икс чат тоже норм
<artkom> о, это я зашел через пиджин
<Universal> тут даже логи по-умолчанию
<artkom911> только опять же таки, непонятно как писать комуто не в личку а в общий чат
<Universal> проверки орфографии кириллицы прада нет:)
<Universal> у кого пидгин подскажите челу
<Universal> я не помню
<jillsmitt> так же как и везде
<jillsmitt> первые символы ника и таб
<artkom911> тупо(
<artkom911> Universal: потому что надо переключать раскладку
<artkom911> пиджин смайлы понимает. :)
<Universal> тут тебе не аська
<Universal> техническая поддержка
<artkom911> но фишка в том, что если юзать аську через пиджин, то офлайн сообщения приходят краказяблами
<Universal> кодировку меняй
<artkom911> Universal: ну тоже правильно
<jillsmitt> Universal: забей, это дохлый номер
<Universal> В школу на уроки
<Universal> :)
<artkom> jillsmitt:  сам ты дохлый номер. проверь, какую б кодировку не ставил - если тебе писали с винды когда был в офе - сообщение приходит неправильно.
<jillsmitt> artkom: и проблема линукс в том, что это не виндоус чтоли?
<jillsmitt> юзай psi+
<Universal> кодировку венды поставить нельзя cp1251&
<jillsmitt> проблем не будет
<artkom> будут
<artkom> это бока пиджина
<artkom> через qutim таких проблем нет
<jillsmitt> то есть?
<jillsmitt> через psi+ тоже нет таких проблем
<artkom> я тебе за пиджин говорю. он не воспринимает офлайн сообщения посланые с винды, вне зависимости от настроек кодировки. в  qutim таких проблем нету
<artkom> нелюблю когда люди думают что они умные а все вокруг тупые. можно подумть я не пробовал менять кодировку..
<artkom> ладно, проехали. есть вреди вас программисты php или javascript
<jillsmitt> как тебе интересно такая мысль в голову пришла?
<artkom> jillsmitt: ты о чем щас ?
<jillsmitt> да я подумал выпустить для тебя версию пиджина, чтобы не глючила кодировка
<jillsmitt> специально для тебя
<jillsmitt> код открытый, ничего не мешает мне сделать это
<artkom> ))
<artkom> спасибо, буду признателен )
<nigelist> Привет всем
<artkom> а если серьезно - меня qutim поболее устраивает
<artkom> хай
<jillsmitt> хотя нет, я наверное лучше пойду на канал поддержки пиджина и буду там рассуждать над тупостью и яваскриптами
<artkom> jillsmitt: тоже вариант. но я думаю, что если б мой вопрос по поводу скриптов не касался линукса я б его не задал
<jillsmitt> я не о скриптах
<jillsmitt> если ты умный, ты не пользуешься пиджином
<artkom> <jillsmitt> хотя нет, я наверное лучше пойду на канал поддержки пиджина и буду там рассуждать над тупостью и яваскриптами
<artkom> jillsmitt: да, я им не пользуюсь
<jillsmitt> все мультипротокольные мессенджеры уступают монопротокольным
<jillsmitt> кутим кстати еще тот отстой
<artkom> несовсем. виндовая аська полный отстой, в то время как qip - отличная прога. кутим это лучшее из всего что я видел для линухи
<Nebulosa> jillsmitt: Ein Protokol,  Ein Program?
<Nebulosa> artkom: кутим на qt.. не нужен
<artkom> jillsmitt: назови хоть одну прогу которая по твоему лучше кутима ? и скажи почему по твоему так ?
<Nebulosa> о! чую холивар!
<artkom> Nebulosa: я не понял ответа(
<Nebulosa> artkom: я назову
<Nebulosa> Empathy
<artkom> ща посмотрим чё это такое
<Nebulosa> потому что gnome-keyring
<jillsmitt> artkom: psi+
<Nebulosa> а вот твой кутим где хранит пароли?
<artkom> я пароли не сохраняю )
<Nebulosa> неужели как и пиджин в plaintext?
<Nebulosa> а ведь это еще и пароли к почте
<jillsmitt> Nebulosa: да он дохлый номер
<Nebulosa> поставил процесс какой-нибудь, и фьють твой пароли
<Nebulosa> и
<Nebulosa> я даже фокс научил ходить в gnome-keyring на поклон
<Nebulosa> ибо секурность убер аллес!
<artkom> я еще раз повторюсь что пароли не сохраняю.
<Nebulosa> ок
<Nebulosa> значит у тебя один пароль на множество аккаунтов что еще хуже
<artkom> psi+ ваще нет с репохиториях, что уже говорит о многом
<artkom> Nebulosa: нет, у меня отличная память) а пароли все или 9 или 16значные и не один из них я еще не забыл
<Nebulosa> наглое 4.2
<Nebulosa> artkom: вот у меня 40 паролей.. а у тебя?
<artkom> Nebulosa: 7.
<jillsmitt> artkom: о чем это говорит? в репозиториях не может быть всех программ
<artkom> на форумах использую один и тот же но 16 символьный. и за все время мне ни разу это не предопставило неудобств
<artkom> jillsmitt: это говорит о том что оно нафиг никому ненадо кроме мизерному % юзеров
<jillsmitt> будем считать, что этот % юзеров знает, чего хочет
<Nebulosa> artkom: ищи psi-plus
<Nebulosa> он есть
<Nebulosa> artkom: 7?? омг.. даже не смешно
<jillsmitt> Nebulosa: блин да ты параноик =) у меня еле за 20 переваливает
<jillsmitt> но 40
 * jillsmitt говорит о своих только паролях
<Nebulosa> а что такого
<artkom> Nebulosa: немогу не согласиться с jillsmitt, ты все же параноик))
<Nebulosa> мне же их не нужно помнить
<jillsmitt> могу поспорить ты их помнишь, просто не знаешь об этом
<Nebulosa> логин есть пароль беру из 1< /dev/urandom tr -dc "!@#$%^&*()<>~?+_A-Z-a-z-0-9" | head -c25 и норм
<Nebulosa> < /dev/urandom tr -dc "!@#$%^&*()<>~?+_A-Z-a-z-0-9" | head -c25
<Nebulosa> в этом и прелесть gnome-keyring
<artkom> чтото я не вижу в psi+ возможность работать по протоколу аськи
<Nebulosa> потом фишрованный контейер этих паролей кидаешь в дропбокс и вуаля
<jillsmitt> artkom: о вот ты и начинаешь прозревать
<Lynk> народ я не понял а с какого перепугу я забанен был? точнее мой IP, как там написано с какого то перепуга принял меня за спам-бота
<jillsmitt> эта возможность осуществляется посредством джаббер-транспорта
<artkom> jillsmitt: это ппц.
<artkom> сори, надо уйти. хотя оч хотелось бы подискусировать
<jillsmitt> скатертью
<Nebulosa> jillsmitt: ты фоксом пользуешься?
<Nebulosa> посомтри сколько паролей он у тебя сохранил и прозрей насчёт количества
<Nebulosa> у тебя они допустим повторяются, у меня нет, в том и разница
<jillsmitt> у меня не повторяются, но я не регистрируюсь без надобности
<jillsmitt> а менеджер у меня - это бумажник кде
<jillsmitt> конкверор ему все сливает
<Nebulosa> тоже неплохо
<jillsmitt> и с него читает, как кейринг в гноме
<Nebulosa> я тоже регистрируюсь крайне редко, но за всю жизнь накопилось несколько нужных регистраций
<Nebulosa> несколько десятков*
<jillsmitt> несколько десятков паролей - отличное название для песни
<jillsmitt> и клип со сценами на кухне при приготовлении яичницы
<jillsmitt> в западном варианте можно использовать слово дюжены
<jillsmitt> дюжИны
<Nebulosa> твиттер, вконтакте/фейсбук, почта - яндекс/гугл/рабочий, трекеры пару штук,  хабр, форумы - 4-5 штук, сервис-гид мегафона, мтс, плюс акаунты irc/джаббер, аська, SSH ключи от домашнего роутера..  вот и набегает..
<jillsmitt> нафиг вконтакты тебе?
<Nebulosa> чтоб был
<Nebulosa> я зарегился еще когда он был не таким унылым
<Nebulosa> и даже выполнил прямую функцию, нашел одклассников через него, с тех пор хожу туда раз в полгода
<Over> Как делать поиск пакетов из командной строки?
<Nebulosa> apt-cache search
<Over> ок
<Over> А вот делаю я apt-get remove openoffice, а он говорит нету такого, как правильно пользоваться?
<Nebulosa> openoffice-bin
<Over> Как правильно искать?
<ck80> табом
<ck80> пишешь часть названия и потом tab, оно само подсказывает
<Nebulosa> openoffice.org-base
<Nebulosa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all как вариант
<Over> Я пишу apt-cache search open и жму таб - не подставляет
<ck80> Over давай будем исходить из задачи, что ты пытаешься сделать?
<SergeyIT> Over, а кто должен знать что ты хочешь искать?
<Over> Я пытаюсь разобраться с системой управления пакетами. Сейчас это поиск и удаление openoffice
<Nebulosa> автодополнение не везде работает
<SergeyIT> поиск и по маке работает...
<SergeyIT> маске
<Over> Да, вот именно с этим пакетом их много, неясно какой надо удалить и как это вообще найти
<SergeyIT> Over, загрузи синаптик и посмотри там
<Over> ага, удаление тоже работает по маске
<Over> А обновление пакета, поставленного не из репозитория как-то регулируется?
<ceval> re
<ceval> кто нибудь настраивал Logwatch  что б показывал логи  с apt или aptitude
<ck80> ceval у меня по дефолту было настроено. Показывает какие приложения установились с последней проверки
<ck80> и какие удалены
<Over> Интересует возможность настройки системы с нужными пакетами, потом из этого делается LiveCD для установки этого всего на любую машину.
<ck80> Over ух.. замахнулся.. Такой вопрос ты в ирце не решишь. Читай форум, там есть целая ветка посвещённая этому
<ceval> ck80 да, у меня приходит отчет только по # LOGWATCH Summary,# Cron,# httpd,# pam_unix,# SSHD,# Syslogd,# Disk Space
<ceval> смотрел там есть скритп только для yum
<Over> Ладно, попроще. Вытянул libreoffice, поставил. Названия пунктом меню русские, а сами приложения внутри на английском.
<ck80> Over есть языковой пакет. но там орфография помоему. Либре релиз хоть?
<Over> да, релиз, вижу языковой пакет, щас попробую
<ck80> ceval: -- dpkg status changes Begin -- Installed: libmd5-perl 2.03-1
<ck80> посмотри по dpkg
<ceval> ck80 ага все понял спасиба, он берет из  dpkg
<ceval> посмотрел, но он показывает если ставиться все ручками ,но когда aptitude update и upgrade не показывает вроде
<ck80> хм, а так я ещё не пробовал. не было случая
<Over> Какой бутлоадер ставит убунта?
<Galaxy2000> грубый
<Over> а где ж конфиг-то его
<Galaxy2000> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<oxothuk> ололо
<Over> слишком уж он нестандартный, нафига такой огород чтобы просто загрузить ядро
<oxothuk> кто не стандартный?
<SUFLEX> IE6 IE7
<oxothuk> )
<SnakeNN> Всем привет! подскажите, пожалуйста, как заточить полльзователя в своем домашнем каталоге?
<oxothuk> chroot
<SnakeNN> т.е. чтобы он не смог его менять, находился только в нем. Debian
<SnakeNN> в /bin/bash
<MagicLover> Может не смог выходить наверх?
<SnakeNN> ну да
<SnakeNN> в баше
<MagicLover> Кстати, интересный вопрос - а можно поставить права на .. ?
<MagicLover> гыгыгы. :D
<MagicLover> Какие цифры только для рута или для никого?
<MagicLover> Получилось.
<MagicLover> chmod 000 ..
<SnakeNN> ну тогда и другие пользователи не смогу ходить
<SnakeNN> а мне только для одного надо)
<MagicLover> Это я извращаюсь не обращай внимания. :)
<SUFLEX> да это неверно
<MagicLover> Но по прямому обращению он сможет выйти
<MagicLover> То есть если это у меня папка ~/temp
<SnakeNN> я думал может ключ какой есть при создании пользователя - не нашел
<MagicLover> И я там это сделал, но по cd ~ он сможет выйти
<SnakeNN> вот, а как его жестко заточить
<MagicLover> Ща. Видимо надо исключить из какой-то группы
<SUFLEX> да нет же
<SnakeNN> он у меня состоит в одной группе)
<SnakeNN> названной в честь его)
<oxothuk> croot
<oxothuk> &
<oxothuk> ?
<oxothuk> chroot
<SUFLEX> так он и проги не сможет запустить.
<oxothuk> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=chroot&category=1&russian=0
<oxothuk> чрутить юзера в свой хомяк
<oxothuk> и усе)
<SUFLEX> так КАК он проги запустит?
<oxothuk> а что с этим проблемы?
<SUFLEX> ну наверно. там все ссылки поменяются. корнем будет уже что то другое
<SUFLEX> где будет USR
<oxothuk> символьную ссылку
<oxothuk> на /usr/sbin
<oxothuk> хотя по моему и так все чики
<oxothuk> ща проверю
<SUFLEX> какая ХУЛИ разница? тогда он получит доступ к USR. что должно быть исключено.
<SnakeNN> чота замудренно, создать песочницу, скопировать в нее необходимые файлы
<SUFLEX> разве что просто тупо скопировать нужные проги к пользователю
<SnakeNN> и т.д.
<SUFLEX> ну да. надо попроще
<SnakeNN> почему нет определенного ключа при создании пользователя
<SnakeNN> типа запрет при переходе на каталог выше
<SUFLEX> может есть.
<SnakeNN> да чота не ннашел
<SUFLEX> вот мне тож интересно
<SUFLEX> пока в голову приходит только кустарный cross - метод.
<SUFLEX> ну давайте, кто тут реально профи. удиви публику
<SnakeNN> видимо задачка не из простых)
<Rev1ved> Народ, подскажите пожалуйста как сделать скрип который выполняет отпределённую команду каждый допустим 60 минут и как его засунуть на фон, чтобы он работал себе и работал???
<SUFLEX> жаль.
<Steel_Cat> Rev1ved, почитай про cron
<SUFLEX> cron
<paul11> никто не знает как в пиджине поставить чтоб ни от кого сообщения не принимались, кроме списка контактов. и чтоб в аторизацию никто не просился?
<paul11> ато всем нужен парень для секса
<oxothuk> SnakeNN: http://welinux.ru/post/863/
<hookah> paul11: выбирай Tools -- Privacy
<paul11> hookah, ок. allow только из моего бадилиста?
<ubuntolog> ubuntu 10.10... ïðè ïðîñòîå ïðèìåðíî îò ÷àñà äî 4õ çàâèñàåò ãðàôè÷åñêàÿ îáîëî÷êà, ïîëíîñòüþ áëîêèðóåòñÿ êëàâèàòóðà è ïîìîãàåò òîëüêî ðåñåò. Êàê ýòî ëå÷èòü?
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntolog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hookah> че-то меня выкинуло О_о
<ubuntolog> ubuntu 10.10... при простое примерно от часа до 4х зависает графическая оболочка, полностью блокируется клавиатура и помогает только ресет. Как это лечить?
<The_MEk> Всем доброго здоровья
<The_MEk> Есть два сервака, железо аапсолютно одинаковое, но вот при копировании бубунты с одного на другой сетевухи на втором определяются как eth2 и eth3. Возможно ли мне их как-нить переставить на eth0 и eth1 соответственно?
<ubuntolog> живой кто есть? :)
<The_MEk> есть...
<The_MEk> вроде
<ubuntolog> что то не понятна кодировка)
<ubuntolog[web]> раз раз
<ubuntolog[web]> ubuntu 10.10... при простое примерно от часа до 4х зависает графическая оболочка, полностью блокируется клавиатура и помогает только ресет. Как это лечить?
<The_MEk> у меня utf8
<The_MEk> ждущий режим попробуй отключить
<The_MEk> или отключение экрана
<The_MEk> Есть два сервака, железо аапсолютно одинаковое, но вот при копировании бубунты с одного на другой сетевухи на втором определяются как eth2 и eth3. Возможно ли мне их как-нить переставить на eth0 и eth1 соответственно?
<hookah> The_MEk: набирай sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hookah> The_MEk: и там смотри
<The_MEk> благодарю
<ubuntolog[web]> у меня выключены ждущий режим и отключение экрана
<ubuntolog[web]> ubuntu 10.10... при простое примерно от часа до 4х зависает графическая оболочка, полностью блокируется клавиатура и помогает только ресет. Как это лечить?
<The_MEk> т.е. если не трогаешь мышь, а просто втыкаешь в открытые окна в течение 4 часов, то графическая оболочка зависает?
<The_MEk> картинка на экране есть?
<ubuntolog[web]> на комп захожу через внц (удалеено) , на компе стоит сервер самба, когда падает сеть, я подключаю монитор и вижу только обои рабочего стола
<sharikoff> а ты не смотри на обои
<sharikoff> а посмотри в лог
<sharikoff> мож там че написано
<nouwamba> çäðàâñòâóéòå, äîðîãèå äðóçüÿ.
<ubuntuhelp> nouwamba! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntolog[web]> эм... какойц лог? где я его возьму - я нуп
<The_MEk> а подписался то
<The_MEk> ))
<The_MEk> переходи в консоль и печатай например cat dmesg | less
<nouwamba> здравствуйте.
<nouwamba> очень требуется помощь.
<nouwamba> ситуация такая. на машине установлена ubuntu 10.10, на ней VirtualBox, на нем WinXP.
<nouwamba> такая матрешка.
<nouwamba> неоьходимо установить ms sql server 2008
<nouwamba> б*
<The_MEk> b
<The_MEk> и
<nouwamba> но возникает проблема при распаковке
<The_MEk> насколько я помню sql встаёт только на сервачную ось
<nouwamba> в общем, я тоже так подумала.
<hookah> интересно... Sabayon Linux Gamer edition
<nouwamba> буду пробовать, спасибо.
<hookah> заставляет задуматься )))
<The_MEk> )))
<hookah> тяжело как-то представить гентушника-геймера
<The_MEk> ubuntolog[web]: прошу прощения, команда чуток другая :) cat /var/log/dmesg | less
<nouwamba> The_MEk, стало быть, на microsoft server 2003 он может пойти?
<nouwamba> на виртуалке.
<artus> nouwamba, ты его купил ?
<nouwamba> нет, с дримспарка
<The_MEk> nouwamba: там есть один вариант ms sql express, который возможно и встанет на XP
<artus> @kick nouwamba пиратству бой
<nouwamba> причем здесь пиратство?
<ubuntolog[web]> ты собираешься поставить копию мс сервера и еще и спрашиваешь пойдет ли на ней что либо :)
<artus> nouwamba, я еше раз спрашиваю, у тя сервер лицуха? чтоб на виртуалку накатывать?
<The_MEk> nouwamba: я не уверен в том, что у тебя там пойдёт 2008, но вот предыдущий пойдёт точно
<artus> nouwamba, и причем тут вообще канал бубунты?
<nouwamba> на дримспарке официальный.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет !
<nouwamba> [14:23] <nouwamba> ситуация такая. на машине установлена ubuntu 10.10, на ней VirtualBox, на нем WinXP.
<nouwamba> [14:23] <nouwamba> такая матрешка.
<The_MEk> кстати дв
<nouwamba> [14:23] <nouwamba> неоьходимо установить ms sql server 2008
<The_MEk> да
<nouwamba> [14:23] <nouwamba> б*
<nouwamba> [14:23] <The_MEk> b
<nouwamba> [14:23] <The_MEk> и
<nouwamba> [14:23] <nouwamba> но возникает проблема при распаковке
<nouwamba> [14:24] <The_MEk> насколько я помню sql встаёт только на сервачную ось
<nouwamba> что да?
<hookah> artus: ку
<artus> hookah, даров
<The_MEk> при чём тут канал убунты то?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> нет подвинду становится нормально на виртуале
<CrazyDeaDyshka> скажи что за ошибка
<hookah> artus: че как оно? смотрю ты тут только появляешься, чтобы кому заслуженное наказание прописать ) занят чтоль?
<nouwamba> при распаковке пишет, что это не приложение win32
<artus> hookah, перманентно)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а винда  7 или хп
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ?
<nouwamba> на виртуалке хр
<nouwamba> основная ось - убунту 10.10
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Это я понял
<CrazyDeaDyshka> сек ся посмотрю
<nouwamba> давай, спасибо.
<nouwamba> ставлю ms sql server 2008 express
<artus> @voice nouwamba
<nouwamba> 64битный
<nouwamba> артус, ты удивителен.
<AndreX> а винда на виртуалке какая?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/#downloads выбери что надо качни
<nouwamba> хп
<ubuntolog[web]> 32 64?
<AndreX> 32 64?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> кажется что ты что то не то качнул
<hookah> то, что все это безобразие установлено на убунте, не играет роли - ошибка в винде, и обсуждается 2 оффтопных здесь продукта. ниче удивительного )
<ubuntolog[web]> =)))
<AndreX> ubuntolog[web], с тебя 100 уе
<ubuntolog[web]> с тебя 200
<nouwamba> 64
<hookah> artus: Sabayon ставил?
<artus> hookah, и ты флудить надумал? )
<hookah> artus: я тебя вопрос спросил )
<hookah> просто обломно качать 1.5 ГБ чтобы потом выкинуть просто )
<artus> не)
<hookah> ясн )
<nouwamba> очень извиняюсь, конечно, что пришлось написать вслух, прости, господи, такое слово, как виндовс.
<nouwamba> )
<nouwamba> в следующий раз буду писать, что у меня там на виртуалке в***с.
<hookah> оффтопик у тебя на виртуалке )
<nouwamba> что поделать )
<hookah> так и говори, у меня установлен оффтопик
<nouwamba> ох. ладно.
<nouwamba> )
<Steel_Cat> В репах убунты есть приложения а-ля конструктор тестов или что-то подобное для проверки знаний?
<hookah> учителя в школе существуют для проверки знаний =)
<Steel_Cat> учителя - распространители знаний, а не средство их проверки.
<hookah> а как же оценки, экзамены, котрольные?
<P[0_o]nika> Дарствуйте всем
<P[0_o]nika> *Здравствуйте )
<The_MEk> ))
<hookah> P[0_o]nika: ку
<Steel_Cat> hookah, это ведь не канал учителей для разглагольствований, кто и для чего в школе?
<nouwamba> а что конкретно нужно?
<hookah> Steel_Cat: туше =)
<nouwamba> Steel_Cat, они сегодня в ударе просто.
<An4a> добрый день. у меня убунту 10.10. подскажите, как в xfce назначить смену раскладки на правый ctrl.
<An4a> в настройках не нашла
<AndreX> An4a, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=24167.0
<Russel23> Доброго времени, У меня вопрос не совсем по теме, в данной сети (freenode) при создании канала нужно ли ожидать проверки со стороны администрации и активации канала ?
<P[0_o]nika> Мне кажется стоит поискать в гугле на эту тему) Наверняка все разжевано уже
<AndreX> An4a, и ещё один http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=45017.0
<Russel23> Странно что созданный канал не хочет примнимать режимы устанавливаемые посредством mode #channel
<P[0_o]nika> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B0+freenode
<P[0_o]nika> первая ссылка вроде по шагам
<An4a> AndreX спс, но помог gxneur и его настройки
<hookah> так забавно над оффтопиком издеваться - переставляешь жесткий диск с установленным оффтопом в другой комп и наслаждаешься БСОДом каждые 10 минут )
<SergeyIT> hookah, не мучай животное )
<korvin> =)
<hookah> это паразитическое насекомое )\
<AndreX> а при рабочем офтопе выдёргиваеш жкд и оно работет пока чёнить не запустиш
<korvin> эт как на баше: поставил винду в виртуалку, запустил Compiz, теперь смотрю на дрыгающуюся полупрозрачную винду...
<korvin> ...
<korvin> ой
<Russel23> P[0_o]nika, первая сылка не актуальна для меня уже давно, вопрос стоит не в том как создать а в том модерируется ли регистрация или нет = )
<SergeyIT> я на вас в суд подам за живодоерство... зачем мучаете... оно и само загнется ))
<AndreX> ты может защиту поставил на моды канала
<Russel23> ChanServ сбрасывает все режимы, например ставлю +s он сбрасывает на -s.
<AndreX> ну я про это и говорю
<Russel23> : (notice) *** Notice -- TS for #<channel> changed from 197165170 to 129758183
<Russel23> меня это сообщение смущает
<Russel23>  AndreX угу я проверю спасибо
<P[0_o]nika> -Russel23- Извиняй невнимательно прочитал значит )
<Russel23>  P[0_o]nika всё оке
<Russel23> а кстати про криса касперски ктонить слышал чтонить ? где он в России или уехал уже ?
 * andreylosev is away: unwilling and/or not able to chat :
 * andreylosev is back (gone 00:00:05)
<AndreX> а мне поф
<Aselicon> Помогите поднять сеть
<Aselicon> ubuntu-vista
<AndreX> !zver | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Aselicon> AndreX: ты что
<Aselicon> сеть между убунту 10,04 и виндовс виста
<Over> Ставлю gimp, ставится без локализации. Как это решается?
<korvin> Aselicon, купи свич и не мучайся
<Aselicon> korvin: мне вот щас провод кинуть и все. просто для лана. без доступа в интернет
<korvin> свич тоже просто для лана
<korvin> дык кинь провод и все
<korvin> в чем проблема?
<AndreX> Aselicon, из - за некоторых индивидумов приходится задовать вопросы а не отвечать на них
<Russel23> Aselicon у тебя патчкорд ?
<Aselicon> ну кидаю провод винда пишет - неизвестная сеть
<korvin> ну и что?
<korvin> ты пингани
<hookah> чаще всего приходится самбу поднимать
<korvin> нах самба для игры?
<Russel23> Виста и семёрка геморные какието
<hookah> я с семеркой так мучился через хаб, самба все решила
<Aselicon> korvin: так как свой айпи узнать)))
<korvin> самба только для обмена файлами/для принтеров
<korvin> Aselicon, ifconfig -a
<korvin> в убунте
<korvin> ipconfig /all
<Russel23> Aselicon открываеш консоль -> ipconfig
<korvin> в винде
<Aselicon> ушел пробовать
<hookah> так а ему для чего нужна сеть? чтобы пинги чтоль слать?
<Over> Гимп локализуется?
<korvin> hookah, чтоб играть
<korvin> Over, гимп локализован уже давно
<Over> Тогда какой пакет поставить, у меня английский
<Russel23> цены на нефть падают...
<diskin> Over, локаль вообще русская у тебя?
<korvin> Russel23, но бензин в россии дорожает независимо от этого =)
<hookah> ну фиг его знает, пусть пробует. для игр я не пробовал, но без самбы с одного компа на другой для просмотра файлов зайти точно у него не получится
<korvin> hookah, играм не нужен просмотр файлов
<korvin> и таки получится
<Over> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<korvin> есть такой чтук как фтп например
<Russel23> :))))
<hookah> зинаю, но если у тебя дома два компа и просто надо иногда фильмы смотреть на одном которые лежат на другом.. удобно. а вот гецмерством под убунтой я точно не страдал никогда
<Russel23> а через 80 порт файлы кидал )
<Russel23> без фтп
<korvin> Russel23, тоже вариант =)
<Russel23> угу, удобно через веб-шелл работать, считай если в php системные вызовы разрешены )))
<korvin> зачем сис.вызовы? o_O'
<hookah> не думаю что чувак который хочет гамать между убунтой и вистой вообще поймет то что ты счас написал =)
<artus> @voice korvin
<korvin> artus, o_O'?
<artus> korvin, не ругайсо
<korvin> я не ругаюсь
<korvin> хрен -- это растение такое
<artus> korvin, я про самбу для игры )
<korvin> эээ... что?
<korvin> а
<korvin> дык я и говорю, хрен -- это растение такое =)
<korvin> ну да ладно
<korvin> больше не буду =)
<korvin> artus, можно уточнить: "нафик" -- тоже ругательство? а "на кой черт"?
<diskin> Over, проверь, стоят ли language-pack-ru-base и language-pack-gnome-ru-base
<diskin> и gimp-help-ru
<korvin> Over,  гимп-хелп -- это для справки только, на язык интерфейса не влияет, если что =)
<hookah> ругательство или нет - зависит от настроения присутствующего модератора, так что лучче вообще никак не ругаться )
<korvin> hookah, т.е. быть эдакими приторными получеловеками? как в фильме "Разрушитель"? =)
 * nouwamba îáíÿëà korvin
<ubuntuhelp> nouwamba! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hookah> ну что-то вроде того. и да, бабулькам место в автобусе тоже уступать
<korvin> hookah, не, ну это нормально, нормы приличия
<hookah> а не ругаться - это не нормально? ))
<Over> Ну вообщем все ясно. Чтобы локализовать гимп в кде нужно поставить пакет локализации гнома. Все понятно.
<skai> hookah: бабульки в автобусах ездят, потмоу что они сексуально неудовлетворены
<hookah> О_о
<skai> hookah: а вы знали, что если человек в сортире вместо того, чтобы тупо срать - еще и читает - ему нехватает секса?:)
<hookah> ы :)
<Russel23> Неее не знали :)
 * skai досталась на два предмета забавная бабуля-препод.поклонница фрейда.она во всем видит нехватку секса.что намекаэ
<hookah> фрейд просто тоже во всем фидел нехватку секса
<Aselicon> короче пишет он inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:fe1f:d697/64 Scope:Link
<Over> Ему хочется тупо посрать, я думаю
<Russel23> :)))))))))
<skai> Aselicon: вручную введи данные подсети в ипв4
<Aselicon> научи как
<Aselicon> у меня это первый раз
<Over> посрать как?
<skai> ну это как читать в туалете:)
<Aselicon> skai: так чего сделать надо
<hookah> skai: то есть если ты вручную вводишь данные ипв4 - значит нехватает секса? -)
<Over> взять газету и....
<skai> хорошо, что только зачеты.а то пришлось бы ее слушать
<Over> да, ты еще и руками вводишь?
<skai> hookah: а то:)особенно если с вистой соединять
<artus> @voice Over
<Aselicon> ну блин ну помогите=))
<skai> а еще она любит самые старые бояны с баша выдавать за чтото новенькое
<skai> Aselicon: я те сказал.вручную введи данные
<hookah> дааа. можно даже начать с того, что если на компе стоит виста - стопудово нехватает секса
<skai> Aselicon: ипы.шлюз
<Aselicon> как
<skai> Aselicon: цифрами
<hookah> Aselicon: если ты не знаешь что такое IP и шлюз, как ты собрался поднимать сеть? тебе здесь ее телепатически вряд ли поднимут
<Aselicon> я знаю что это
<Over> ртом
<Aselicon> блиииииииииииииииииин
<artus> @kban --user Over час на чтение правил
<Aselicon> inet addr:127.0.0.1  виста пингует
<skai> Aselicon: это пять
<hookah> дааа
<skai> Aselicon: читать что такое топка локалхоста
<skai> Aselicon: в гугле
<skai> Aselicon: чтобы не слова не сказал, пока не прочтешь
<AndreX> сама себя конечно пингует
<skai> он бы еще сказал, что в /dev/random чтото есть
<artus> skai, там много чего есть)
<Aselicon> inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:fe1f:d697/64 заменить бы на пормальный вид
<hookah> как я и говорил, не стоит ожидать многого от чела который хочет гамать по сети между убунтой и вистой
<skai> artus: я там задницу находил за 5 секунд:)
<skai> Aselicon: я те сказал.пока не скажешь - что такое топка локалхоста - тут можешь молчать
<AndreX> Aselicon, это самый нормальный )
<Russel23> :D
<Aselicon> skai: цэ шоп запретить доступ к ресурсу сославшись на себя
<P[0_o]nika> народ немного оффтоп вопрос) Пытаюсь поднять джанго на сервере под бубунтой. там стоит Apache + mod_wsgi.
<skai> Aselicon: а почему так происходит?
<Russel23> А что уже оффициально отказались от поддержки IPv4 ?
<P[0_o]nika> на локал машине ставил из свн и потом django_src по фтп залил на хост, джанго встала но вот django-dmin не работает хотя симлинки кинул в бин, пишет нет такой директории Если есть спецы подскажите, гуголь весь вдоль и поперек излазил, может я не то ищу просто?
<Aselicon> skai: потомучто он пытается найти ресурс на моей машине.
<skai> Aselicon: молодец.что такое локалхост ты вроде понял
<hookah> вопрос в том, понял ли почему виста пингует его
<skai> hookah: не разрушай мою веру в человечество
<Aselicon> skai: да я все понял я его руками пинговал
<hookah> увы, увы, тебя может постигнуть жестокое разочарование )
<Aselicon> ладно я пойду поем
<hookah> так, а я пощель учиться. всем всяческих благ
<skai> !pm > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<Black1980> Всем привет!!!
<skai> Black1980: что сломал?
<AndreX> skai, извеняюсь и спасибо - команду напомнил)
<errordeveloper> q
<errordeveloper> поставил нетбук-ремикс на eee 1001PX
<Vasylii> ё
<errordeveloper> всё ОК
<errordeveloper> только микрофон не работает ..
<errordeveloper> выесняется что с ядром 2.6.37 всё должно быть окей
<Vasylii> народ, а как поменять режим power management у вай фай карты? мне надо чтобы работал power saving причем самый минимальный
<errordeveloper> как в убунте ядро поменять без полного апгреда ?
<errordeveloper> не хочется его насильно пихать .. ато начнёт мне бедному слакеру мозги парить опять всякой пургой ..
<AndreX> errordeveloper, если нет в репах значит сам компиль
<ferrum> Всем привет. подскажите кто знает, как заставить кде открывать файлы по сети и изменять их. гном без проблем это делает, т.к. монтирует папку в .gvfs. а вот кде нехочет
<skai> ferrum: юзать гном:)а про кеды забыть как про страшный сон
<errordeveloper> AndreX: ядро 2.6.37 в 11.04 есть уже
<errordeveloper> только я думал с 10.10 пока побыть ..
<ferrum> skai: та я то гном люблю больше, но супруге нравится кде
<errordeveloper> только само ядро из 11.04 надо
<ferrum> Люди, неужели никто не сталкивался с работой по сети в кде ?
<XuMuK> ку
<AndreX> errordeveloper, ну зеачит выдёргивай оттуда или http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/build_kernel
<AndreX> XuMuK, q
<errordeveloper> AndreX: просто deb скачать и поставить с dpkg ?
<buhl0> Всем привет! Я ищу единомышленников, для создания проекта о Ubuntu. Пока что проект разрабатывается, но он уже доступен по адресу http://ubuntudance.ru/
<sharikoff> buhl0: есть какой то план?
<sharikoff> дальнейших действий?
<sharikoff> или будет эксклюзивный материал?
<buhl0> Ну в принципе да
<buhl0> Пока что в голове
 * Weise наливает buhl0
<sharikoff> или копипаст?
<buhl0> Материрал пока что от меня. Личный опыт
 * Weise купил sharikoff
 * Weise с бухлом и шариками))
<P[0_o]nika> yet another bicycle ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> с квадратными колесами
<sharikoff> buhl0: про че ты хочешь написать про что еще не написано?
<buhl0> Решение мелких проблем
<buhl0> Организую саппорт на сайте, для начинающих
<sharikoff> онлайн?
<buhl0> Нет)
<P[0_o]nika> самый лучший саппорт я лично получил на убунту форумс
<sharikoff> buhl0: ну какова изюминка проэкта?
<sharikoff> почему на него будут ходить?
<P[0_o]nika> причем вполне оперативно, а вот десятки сайтов с подобным контентом приводят к полному непониманию темы у новичков. Это мое имхо и ни в коем случае не принимать на свой счет =)
<sharikoff> чем завлечь?
<sharikoff> что там будет такого что не будет у других?
<skai> sharikoff: преферанс и куртизанки?
<skai> нескучный вырвиглазный дизигн?
<sharikoff> ну незнаю =)
<skai> копипаста тыщи статей всяких нердов?
<sharikoff> жду ответа как соловей лета
<skai> ну в общем как обычно
<buhl0> Не могу сказать, что будет что-то особенное. Это наподобие русского http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ + плюшки от меня, ну и всё остальное с блекджеком и шлюхами)
<skai> то есть убунтулогию склонировать?
<buhl0> Убунтология другое
<alekseykosenko> Всем привет !!
<skai> тоже самое
<buhl0> Ладно. Не буду спорить. Всё равно всё ещё очень сырое
<sharikoff> мы тут со скаем подумали
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> и решили что фряха мертва,а убунта - няшка
<sharikoff> напиши там  про использование убунту в корпоративном секторе
<sharikoff> как ввести в домен
<sharikoff> аналоги софта
<skai> sharikoff: ты че?думаш он справится?
<sharikoff> централизованное управление
<sharikoff> надеюсь
<skai> я сомневаюсь
<sharikoff> а я надеюсь
<sharikoff> я добрый
<skai> проще самим написать
<sharikoff> можно...
<buhl0> Злые вы)
<skai> мы знаем этот мир
<skai> и хомячков в нем
<skai> особенно амбициозных
<Vasylii> Настроил TP-Link wn722n в режиме AP (: Ура!
<Vasylii> 2 дня мутызгался
<skai> у меня однокурсницы, которая боится компов как огня настроила за час.просто прочитав инструкцию
<Vasylii> в режиме ап? именно этот адаптер?
<skai> в резиме точки доступа.ей инет раздать на ноут хотелось.
<Vasylii> так а адаптер какой7(:
<skai> тплинк
<Vasylii> драйвер ath9k_htc?
<skai> модель не скажу, ибо материться - плохо
<Vasylii> если именно этот - то респект (:
<Vasylii> правда wpa2 не хочет с ним работать
<skai> Vasylii: понимаючитать слова сложно.но я попробую упростить тебе эту задачу.внимательно обрати внимание на фразу - боится компов как огня.думаешь у нее линукс?
<Vasylii> только хотел написать "все равно респект - не каждый настроит"
<Vasylii> даже если не лин (:
<Vasylii> следующий пункт - настройка smb
<Vasylii> может кто подкинет хороший ман?
<Vasylii> я бы нашел сам - однако с медленнейшего gprs очень трудно пользоваться гуглом
<sharikoff> Надо себя заставить..
<andreylosev> как можно узнать, когда был создан файл? не изменен, а именно создан
<skai> andreylosev: спроси создателя
<Vasylii> skai: она через connectify создала, да?
<andreylosev> я создатель
<skai> Vasylii: хз.через конектифи я с соседовского ноута инет по вафле получаю
<Vasylii> коннектифай прикольная штука - все очень просто
<Vasylii> жаль что только для вин7 :-\
<skai> дык файрстартер же
<AndreX> Vasylii: а чё там искать на первой странице 99 % ссылок по настройке smb
<skai> тож самое.только возможностей больше
<Vasylii> Файрстартер? Пашет под ХРюшу?
<skai> а хрюша нафига?убунту ставь
<Vasylii> AndreX: а можно самый адекватный ман, прямую ссылочку? (:
<skai> Vasylii: google.ru
<Vasylii> skai: "а хрюша нафига?убунту ставь". На хоум сервере стоит убунта. Под нее я и маялся настраивать свой TP-Link. Еще там есть ХРюша - это на всякий случай
<skai> Vasylii: сама пряма ссылко
<AndreX> ))
<Vasylii> :(
<Vasylii> a mpd кто нибудь ставил с веб гуем?
<skai> Vasylii: те прямую ссылку на инструкцию?
<skai> лучший вебюи для мпд - мюзик плаер минион
<Vasylii> было бы здорово (:
<skai> Vasylii: google.ru - сама пряма ссылко
<Vasylii> skai: баян (:
<Vasylii> с гуглом всякий может (:
<skai> Vasylii: ну вот и смоги
<skai> что искать - я те сказал
<Alagos> Добрый день
<AndreX> Vasylii: мой совет - найди себе адекватный нет
<Alagos> Подскажите, а как поднять свой нейм сервер?
<Vasylii> AndreX: да даже если у меня будет edge но только безлимитный - я рад буду
<skai> AndreX: не.пусть просто учится терпению.я с 64кбит жпрс жил и жил нормально.даж ядра обновлял
<Vasylii> 64кбит
<Vasylii> (:
<Alagos> А то я не могу понять как правильно привязать доменное имя. Ип есть, а нейм сервер не пойму где взять....
<skai> Vasylii: 150 рублей у мегафона за 64кбит эдж безлимит без ограничений
<Vasylii> А это в каком регионе?
<skai> Vasylii: как минимум в сибирсском
<AndreX> skai: ну да было время - dialup юзали
<skai> лезь на сайт мегафна и смотри
<Vasylii> хмммм. Ок. Учту.
<Vasylii> симку правда купить придется :-\
<AndreX> симки с мопедами идут
<skai> AndreX: ну это если мопед брать
<skai> Vasylii: кста мопеды у них по акциям идут по 150 рублей
<skai> остальные 700 - идут на счет и можно сразу пару месяцев 3жи безлимитом пользоваться
<Vasylii> Да там же 3жи не безлимит. При переходе порога в n-гигабайт (3 вроде) скорость снижается до 64 (или 128?). Так что можно считать что безлимит не 3джишный
<skai> 10
<skai> гб
<skai> давно уже
<Vasylii> ого. 10 - это солидно
<Vasylii> на билайне 3
<Vasylii> жесть
<skai> просто при покупке 3ж мопеда ты получаешь почти всю сумму на счет на 1-3 месяца(зависит от акции) и можешь потратить их на безлимит
<Vasylii> skai: а ты из какого города?
<skai> из мусохранска
<AndreX> )
<Vasylii> эээ (: /me не понял юмора\
<oleg_> народ нужна помощь Ubuntu особо не юзал
<AndreX> кури маны
<AndreX> пошутил
<oleg_> понятно насчет манов
<oleg_> курю их на rh
<Vasylii> AndreX	: 1.фраза *nix оида (:
<Vasylii> первая*
<Vasylii> а конкретно с чем помощь то нужна
<AndreX> !q > oleg_
<ubuntuhelp> oleg_, please see my private message
<Vasylii> а почему в манах всегда gedit юзают а не нано?
<Vasylii> он лучше?
<Vasylii> :-\
<AndreX> потомучто для некоторых так удобней
<Vasylii> = привычнее?
<himik> это не имеет никакого значения
<skai> artus: охайё
<artus> @mode -b  *!~Over@*
<artus> skai, чавось тут? )
<Vasylii> онемешнег (:
<Vasylii> ё
<Vasylii> artus: а он такой "нандемонай"
<artus> O_o
<Vasylii> так, лано. меня ждет smb :) покас
<skai> artus: тут ниче.там был холиварчег
<AndreX> oleg_, В /etc/default/grub сделай GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="", т. е. убери параметры quite и splash, потом sudo update-grub.
<AndreX> oleg_, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=83817.0
<skai> ааааааааачух
<AndreX> будь здоров)
<Privalov__>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Privalov
<Alagos> Подскажите, а как поднять свой нейм сервер?
<Privalov__>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Privalov
<AndreX> это што?
<Alagos> Для привязки доменного имени просит ввести нейм сервер
<Privalov__> как это по англ. звучит?
<Alagos> Name Server
<AndreX> NS короче )
<Russel23> DNS ?
<Russel23> а да)
<oleg_> как, в вашем любимом ubuntu список служб с уровнями вывести, в удобоваримом виде?
<AndreX> http://www.rsdn.ru/forum/web/3706055.flat.aspx здесь есть по нейм сервер
<skai> AndreX: за такие ссылки надо насмерть забивать печеньками
<Russel23> skai: почему ?
<SUFLEX> aspx
<AndreX> skai, добрый человек )
<SUFLEX> AndreX как сам?
<AndreX> SUFLEX: 0_o ??
<SUFLEX> как сам говорю). как жизня
<AndreX> SUFLEX: а выживаем потихой)
<SUFLEX> AndreX: это нехорошо.
<AndreX> )
<uvvtu> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> uvvtu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, ку
<uvvtu> всем типа привет
<uvvtu> здорово
<skai> uvvtu: че сломал?
<AndreX> ногу руку
<uvvtu> да не все работает
<SergeyIT> значит голову...
<uvvtu> AndreX, смотри наговоришь на себя
<xtra_> здраствуйте убутоводы
<SergeyIT> здесь  нет таких
<uvvtu> здорово виндузяттник
<SergeyIT> испугался (
<AndreX> и таких нет
<uvvtu> по уху
<uvvtu> кто использует ип тв
<skai> кто использует вопросительные знаки в вопросительных предложениях?:)
<uvvtu> это в школе
<skai> это должно быть в жизни. культура общения. хоть какие то признаки интеллектуального развития населения
<skai> только неудачники оправдывают свою безграмотность тем, что они мол "не в школе сейчас"
<uvvtu> после точки предложение начинаеться с большой буквы - если что
<uvvtu> знаток
<uvvtu> какие-то
<uvvtu> дефис забыл
<AndreX> где . ?
<skai> uvvtu: сразу вспомнил о граммарнази?:)
<AndreX> это не точки а битые пиксели)
<uvvtu> точно
<seniseni> помогите, решил зашифровать usb-hdd прошел программой badblocks со случайным шаблоном, перед шифровкой LUKS'ом, и теперь не могу с диском ничегос сделать
<seniseni> он появляется как /dev/sdb
<seniseni> fdisk пишет "unable to read /dev/sdb"
<seniseni> dmesg: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       2500BEV External 1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<seniseni> sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<seniseni> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<AndreX> !paste | seniseni
<ubuntuhelp> seniseni: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<seniseni> у меня не больше 3х
<AndreX> это для профилактики )
<seniseni> помогите, как быть, куда копать, как его теперь "форматнуть"
<seniseni> на нем соверешнно случайные байты
<AndreX> seniseni для шифрования можно юзать cryptfs
<barabashka> Привет. У меня проблема с разрешением экрана, моник ЭЛТ 21", хочу поставить разрешение 1600на 1200 70гц , убунта может только предложить вариант макс на 1360на768. Хорг создал через single mode и добавил разрешение с частотой, но не помогло гляньте плз http://pas
<seniseni> AndreX: а причем тут это?
<AndreX> да гоню чёт сегодня.
<SergeyIT> barabashka, если ты добавил что надо также как и ссылку на пасте - то тогда всё понятно... ;)
<antik> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<barabashka> SergeyIT: что ты имеешь ввиду ?
<Fylh_if>  кто нить программит на ассемблере?
<AndreX> seniseni mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n *имя диска* так попробуй хотя я не уверен что поможет
<antik> скажите, есть комп с доступом по ssh, но он включен не всегда. Как бы организовать скрипт что бы подключаться как только включают комп?
<SergeyIT> Fylh_if, для pdp-11 подойдет?
<antik> что-то типа пинга + ssh ? Просто я в bash не особо, и то что пытался сделать не выодит
<Fylh_if> SergeyIT желательно на современных пк
<barabashka> SergeyIT: ссылка битая ? или что ? там я только изменил параметры разрешения + добавил вывод glx
<SergeyIT> barabashka, ..."добавил разрешение с частотой, но не помогло гляньте плз http://pas"
<barabashka> SergeyIT: ясн спс
<barabashka> гляньте плз http://paste.ubuntu.com/564145/
<artus> antik, http://paste.pro/886580
<artus> antik, как то так )
<artus> antik, соответственно ssh с доступом по ключу
<SergeyIT> barabashka, а xrandr что показывает?
<antik> artus: спасибо, щас гляну
<barabashka> SergeyIT: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<artus> barabashka, gtf те в помощ
<barabashka> artus: делал
<Linux_PRO> как установить windows vista?
<artus> @kick Linux_PRO  ошибся каналом
<antik> artus: как минимум вместо ssh zzz@zzz надо ssh zzz@$ip что бы сохранить список
<artus> antik, ну как бе там все прозрачно) подставляеш свое и вперед)
<antik> но я что-то не пойму, скрипт вроде отрабатывает, но я возвращаюсь обратно в свою консоль, а не в elfktyye.
<artus> эмм
<Linux_PRO> @kick artus
<skai> @kban --user Linux_PRO 86400
<artus> @kban Linux_PRO
<skai> не успел:)
<antik> сорри, не в ssh консоле
<artus> skai, у меня лаги
<skai> artus: я не успел:)
<skai> artus: ты был первым
<artus> aa
<artus> @unban Linux_PRO
<artus> @mode +b  *!~murkasp@* 604800
<artus> @mode +b  *!~murkasp@*
<artus> хмм
<skai> @mode -b *!~murkasp@nat095-248-205-109.tvoe.tv
<skai> ubuntuhelp: молодец:)возьми печеньку
<antik> artus а просто страка ping -q -c 3 -i 1 $ip | grep '100.0% packet loss' &>/dev/null ; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then  ssh antik@$ip; должна же работать?
<barabashka> как быть с монитором , уже и чужие конфиги использовал, и сам пытался с нуля писать
<antik> как в баше бесконечный цикл задается?
<AndreX> http://pastebin.com/znTpdkK8 так
<antik> вообщем получилось как-то так http://pastebin.com/RFassyH4
<barabashka> кому можно обратиться с настройкой хорг ? на форуме не отвечают тут тоже
<artus> к гуглу
<artus> ибо man gtf
<artus> он не может не работать
<barabashka> artus: делал я gtf 1600 1200 70 получил результат добавил его в хорг
<artus> куда добавил? как именно добавил?
<antik> знаю что надо читать маны по башу, но может так подскажете как считать параметры из комнадной строки? типа script.sh par1 par2. как к ним обратиться потом?
<barabashka> xorg.conf
<artus> barabashka, конкретно, покажи ксорг с добавлеными строчками
<barabashka> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564145/
<barabashka> секция монитор
<artus> barabashka, а секция монитор тут причем ?
<barabashka> в чужом конфиге добавлялось туда
<artus> barabashka, а нафиг те такая куча SubSection "Display" ?
<barabashka> artus:  создался такой конфиг в single mode
<artus> причем тут сингл млд?
<artus> *мод
<barabashka> artus: по другому xorg.conf было не создать просто
<artus> у тя x1600 ?
<barabashka> да
<artus> и что гугля про нее говорит на предмет работы в бубунте ?
<artus> barabashka, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=104996.0
<barabashka> выводит кучу тем с проблемой установки дров от АТИ и понижением версии , но если я использую открытые дрова то меня это не должно касаться , по поводу разрешения ничего не говорит
<artus> barabashka, тебя должно касатцо то что ати гафно к которому нет адекватных драйверов, и посему прийдетцо страдать)
<artus> barabashka, если у тя драйвер стал настолько коряво что по ходу дела веса не на много хуже то как бе )
<barabashka> artus: я пологаю дрова открытые работают норм , дело в мониторе который старый и который определяется как неизвестный
<artus> barabashka, ну значит изучай http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html на предмет как ручками вписать характеристики моника )
<barabashka> хм это смерть , англ, да и так я эту ссылку открывал пытался переводить что то дописывать
<antik> artus: спасибо за идею, почти все переделал, но сляпам такой скриптик =)
<artus> ))
<artus> antik, и как , работаеть?
<antik> работаеть =)
<artus> пакаж)
<artus> antik, а оно те зачем ?
<antik> http://pastebin.com/MX7zqpBh
<kreker93> ку всем
<kreker93> есть кто пишет на яве?
<antik> в сетке есть медиа сервачек,ну и я его администрирую
<kreker93> эт ты мне?
<antik> а так как мой комп постоянно включен, удобно сразу иметь постоянно подключенную консоль
<antik> нет
<antik> сорри =)
<antik> а еще, есть какая-то возможность, что бы передавать при ssh подключении какую команду выполнять?
<antik> что-то типа ssh nick@server weechat-curses
<antik> в параметрах ssh что-то не нашел
<artus> antik, alias dlinklog='ssh dlink "tail -f -n 40 /usr/tmp/syslog.log"' ))
<artus> смотрб логи с роутера )
<antik> а как при этом остаться на удаленном компе? =)
<antik> так получаетс, зашел - нашкодил - убежал
<artus> а зачем вичеть постояннно? мне достаточно что у меня проброшены логи в терминал)
<antik> понятно, но во у меня чат irc сейчас запущен на серваке
<artus> ии
<antik> хотелось бы выполнил команду, а она ssh - screen - weechat сама вывела
<artus> запусти в скрине
<artus> ааа ))
<antik> =)
<artus> дык запускай на даленной машине в скрине , а потом цепляйся)
<solomich> Приветствую всех)
<antik> но подвесить на .bashrc на удаленном сервере тоже не дело
<antik> artus: не понял
<artus> antik, пусть при старте системы у тя скрин запускаетцо с тем что те надо, а ты уже к нему цеплятцо будеш
<antik> я вот щас глянул в man screen, он может подключаться на удаленную машину без ssh....  интересно
<antik> покапаем
<SUFLEX> почему разработчик Debian всегда хаит Ubuntu. они вообще совместимы щас? В чем разница
<kas> всем добрый вечер.. можно обратиться за помощью?
<SUFLEX> вообще коренные debain masters не любят Ubuntu.
<kas> !kas
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kas'
<kas>  /msg ubuntuhelp !kas
<kas> всем добрый вечер.. можно обратиться за помощью?
<artus> !ask | kas
<ubuntuhelp> kas: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kas> скачал файл в формате rpm  (прожка) как установить?
<artus> никак
<artus> в убунте прожки живут в репозиториях а не в рпм
<kas> я так понял это архив что с ним делать?
<[Assa]> rpm вообще-то red hatовский формат
<SUFLEX> установить его на Fedora
<AndreX> rm *.rpm вот что
<kas> не некатит... а в каком формате искать если в центре приложений нужной прожки нет?
<[Assa]> deb
<AndreX> какой прожки
<kas> zenmap
<artus> мдяяя
<SUFLEX> getpornfast
<kas> я вроде с офф сайта качал
<SUFLEX> есть он
<barabashka> kas: sudo apt-get install zenmap
<artus> и с $~>aptsearch zenmap
<artus> p   zenmap                                                                 - графическая оболочка к Nmap
<kas> агась щас пробью ) пасибо barabashka
<AndreX> это в каких репах ты смотрел? - интересно просто )
<antik> вроде бы можно запустить screen -r [[pid.]tty[.host]]
<kas> спасибо все ок!
<[Assa]> в синаптике точно есть
<antik> но что-то не подключается...
<barabashka> kas: будь счастлив ))
<antik> типа нет такой сессии, хотя на удаленной машине в screen -list есть...
<barabashka> А может кто-нибудь поделиться своим xorg.conf у кого тоже ATI и работает на открытых дровах?
<uburuntu> Люди, а есть антивирус под ubuntu, который проверяет раздел windowsa?
<antik> поищи по сайту drweba и касперского
<antik> у них есть лайвсиди которые работают на основе linux
<antik> может есть и отдельно
<AndreX> clamav
<kas> как узнать диапозон айпи? smart-ip.ru не катит
<barabashka> по маске сети
<kas> ?
<uburuntu> antik, спасибо, как раз там смотрел
<kas> А вот еще одна проблемка при нажатии комбинации клавиш в терминале ctrl+x(икс) вводиться русская буква (ч) раскладки меняю бесполезно все равно (ч)
<User644[web]> Парни. Что нужно установить что бы у меня были primery и secondary Name Server?
<vodoley25> :)
<kas> немогу отредактировать файл /etc/hostname
<kas> что зделать
<kas> ?
<barabashka> kas: sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<artus> sudo пользовать
<kas> браво ребят... ! я не безнадежен)))
<User644[web]> Капец
<barabashka> User644[web]: +1 =)
<debill> ни у кого нет 5 рублей?
<ngnmns> #m4_net
<ngnmns> :(
<debill> вебмань
<barabashka> debill: хочешь помочь убунте ?
<debill> да
<debill> свалить отсюда?
<barabashka> debill: твое дело .
<debill> так как помочь?
<barabashka> Гдето видел на форуме целый раздел там много способов
<debill> пять рублей в течение часа даддут,
<debill> ?
<debill> домен кончаетсо(
<debill> не хватает
<debill> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=62685.0
<debill> О_о
<debill> это,
<debill> ?
<barabashka> ну или это http://team.ubuntu.ru/needyou/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F?redirect=1
<barabashka> денег вроде убунту не просит
<debill> я прршу
<artus> @kick debill ты явно ошибся каналом
<debill> g
<debill> меня как раз сюда послали
<zVOLKzRuS> Подскажите, как в Quassel IRC включить utf 8
<BlaiR> ребята
<Guest89847> Подскажите нубу пожалуйста. ubuntu 10.10 В сети есть комп на винде где расшарена папка. Как мне просматривать видео прямо с удаленной машины?
<Guest89847> файловый менеджер gnome commander
<Guest89847> Когда пытаюсь запустить видюшку мне предлагается сначала сохранить файл локально
<artus> vlc
<Guest89847> ну выбираю открыть через vlc
<Guest89847> Мне гном коммандер предлагает сначала скачать файл
<artus> ghbxtv pltcm uyjv rjvfylth
<artus> причем здесь гном командер?
<Guest89847> ну может не при чём. Я просто инфу даю. что открываю шару через гном командер
<artus> кто такой гном командер?
<artus> наутилус знаю
<artus> командера не знаю
<Sergey_IT> Guest89847, примонтируй шару и смотри...
<Guest89847> artus: http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<Guest89847> Sergey_IT: Скажи как. Я считай 3 дня в убунту....
<artus> Guest89847, и нафиг он те здался? темболее 3 дня на убунте и уже кие то извраты выдумываеш
<Sergey_IT> Guest89847, а я 3 года, но кино с шары никогда не смотрел
<Guest89847> artus: Ну на винде юзал тотал командер. В убунту как аналог выбрал вот Гном командер.
<Guest89847> Sergey_IT: Ну )) т.е. не подскажешь? :)
<artus> мдя
<artus> а mc не ?
<Guest89847> Ну "домохозяйка я глупая" )
<Sergey_IT> Guest89847, ключевое слово - примонтировать
<Guest89847> mc не )
<artus> да и не проще ли тыцнуть центральную вкладку на панели, и выбрать "подключитцо че то там "
<artus> собственно подмаунтить шару и пользовать
<Weise> Здрасть
<pahan> hi
<Guest89847> artus: ну так я так и подключился к шаре. Вот вижу её в правой панеле. вижу файлы. Но при попытке открыть файл мне выдается что плеер не знает как проиграть удаленный файл и предлагает скачать во временную папку
<Weise> можете помочь?
<Guest89847> Weise:
<Guest89847> мне пока не могут )
<Weise> короче страдал с gnome color chooser
<Weise> и теперь когда захожу во внешний вид постоянно запускается file manager
<Weise> и не меняется фон
<antik> Guest89847либо нет прав на запуск файла в шаре, либо недоставлена самба на бубунте
 * bybyby -
<kas> проблемма с терминалом не вводиться команда ctrl+X(икс) идет ввод буквы ч ПОчему?
<kas> все спят?
<bybyby> kas: правка -- параметры профиля --
<bybyby> выбирающие символы
<kas> правка это где параметры?
<bybyby>  kas : терминал какой?
<kas> просто терминал на убунту 10.10.. приложения/стандартные/ терминал...
<kas> gnome-terminal
<kas> Так в чем подвох?
<bybyby> kas: проблема с локалью?
<kas> не... я отредактировать файл загрузки ОС хочу... чтоб виндюха первой в списке стояла...
<kas> так что другой терминал качнуть?
<bybyby>  kas: с терминалом все в порядке. А зачем вам комбинация ctrl+x?
<kas> http://pingvinus.ru/forum/discussion/38/redaktirovanie-menyu-zagruzki/#Item_9   вот зачем ))
<antik> так и думал....
<bybyby> kas: это комбинация в программе pico
<antik> я думаю в этой статье вам необходимо обратить внимание на два пункта в конце
<bybyby> $)
<kas> хорошо... спасибо
<antik> вместо команды sudo nano наберите gksu gedit .....
<bybyby> antik: непутай человека
<antik> извините gksudo
<artus> antik, причем тут гедит?
<antik> человек не может выйти из текствового редактора nano
<antik> пусть поправит в графическом редакторе
<antik> так будет понятнее
<artus> вот оно че
<bybyby> antik: а я както немог выйти из vim
<antik> bybyby: это общая проблема =)
<antik> так что, не согласны со мной по поводу предложенного варианта?
<bybyby> antik: согласен.
<antik> kas: попробовал? gksudo /etc/default/grub
<kas> в процессе )
<barabashka> а я всегда gksu использую ..хм
<XuMuK> antik, а что дает gksudo /etc/default/grub? ты точно ничего не пропустил?
<Sergey_IT> а я F4 в Крузадере
<kas> да походу gedit еще надо вставить )
<antik> ага
<antik> сорри
<antik> значит не совсем безнадежен.....
<kas> ну а мне какой терминал установить ?... в чем у них разница?
<antik> да ни в чем
<bybyby> XuMuK: в убунту нужно встроить еще gksudoedit %)
<antik> =)
<kas> ввел команду...gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub курсор перемстился на строку вниз и моргает)))... дальше что нить будет?
<bybyby> kas: а зачем другой ? gnome-terminal, xterm уже у вас есть
<antik> на самом деле очень редко юзаю терминал, обычно тупо иду в консоль cntrl+alt+F1 или guake
<antik> e nt,z ljk;ty jnrhsnmcz htlfrnjh
<bybyby> kas: 1.нажимаем alt+f2
<antik> у тебя должен открыться редактор
<bybyby> kas: 2.вводим gksudo
<bybyby> kas: печатаем gedit /etc/...
<bybyby> kas: жмем enter
<barabashka> вот бы мне так объяснили как настроить монитор (разрешение)
<bybyby> barabashka: man объяснит. я уверен
<barabashka> увы
<bybyby> barabashka: необьясняет?
<UNIm95> barabashka правая кнопка мышки на рабочем столе не пашет?
<barabashka> UNIm95: вы о чем вообще О_о
<UNIm95> barabashka про насторойку разрешения экрана
<UNIm95> *настройку
<barabashka> UNIm95: проблема с хорг
<UNIm95> barabashka ати?
<barabashka> UNIm95: ага
<UNIm95> barabashka заметно )))
<UNIm95> barabashka какая видюха?
<kas> -bybyby-: сделал все как вы сказали... комп немного призадумался а потом .... ничего)
<barabashka> UNIm95: x1600
<UNIm95> barabashka какая убунта?
<barabashka> UNIm95: 10.04
<Sergey_IT> какой драйвер кстати?
<bybyby> kas: запрос пароля был?
<UNIm95> barabashka советую 8,04. там ещё проприетарный с 3д пашет
<barabashka> открытые дрова с убунтой на автомате котоые ставят
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, а монитор старый?
<barabashka> UNIm95: такой вариант не радует
<UNIm95> barabashka а секс с откатом ксорга?
<kas> -bybyby-: НЕТ
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: да ЭЛТ sony multiscan e530
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, сколько ему лет?
<bybyby> kas: войдите в терминал - комманда 'sudo -s' -- будет запрос пароля
<barabashka> UNIm95: дык вот я и хочу как то настроить его чтобы не было секса с старой убунтой и откатом хорга ...
<barabashka> Sergey_IT моник мой ЖК сломался , дали этот а он работает с убогим разрешением . думаю моного лет
<UNIm95> barabashka: скорее всего косяк в том что моник большее не тянет
<barabashka> UNIm95: в винде тянет и больше
 * UNIm95 фигеет.
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, у тебя не определяется разрешение монитора или действительно он не тянет
<UNIm95> дебиан сам модуль для виртуал бокса ставит
<kas> -bybyby-: Все получилось) спасибо.. теперь как я понимаю надо Update-GRUB ?
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: есть варианты разрешений , но нет больше 1260Х768 .. хотя в винде работает 1600Х1200  и боллее , этот моник использовал другой человек на убунте было тоже 1600Х1200
<artus> barabashka, я те уже сказал, копай в сторону дров на видео, и вообще , на форум иди создавай топик
<UNIm95> artus кажись можно просто поискать
<artus> UNIm95, да й него x1600
<barabashka> artus: на форуме создал так никто и не ответил тема хакопалась , а дров нет на видео вернее старые и нужно делать откат системы или иксов
<UNIm95> artus видел и темы об старых ати после выхода 10,04
<bybyby>  kas: вы отредактировали /etc/default/grub? если да то update-grub
<artus> barabashka, это не пофод флудить тут 2е сутки , темболее если у тя такая карточка то все вопросы к производителю
<barabashka> artus: какие могут быть вопросы к производителю ?
<kas> да все прошло отлично... спасибо большое.. осталось протестить)))
<artus> barabashka, ну хотябы те что он забил на поддержку твоей карточки, и работаеть она или нет , кому как повезет)
<UNIm95>  barabashka к сожалению артус прав
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, я тебе уже писал что у меня АТИ х1300, 9600, 9200 и все со старыми мониторами нормально работают в 10.04 (правда уже 1 остался ЭЛТ, но ему 10 лет)
<barabashka> artus: ну процесс не стоит на месте и лично ради меня он делать ничего не будет
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: ну атак ты настроил как то верно ? значит и мне нужно это тоже как то сделать? и дело то точно не впроизводителе занчит
<Weise> не работает контекстное меню рабочего стола, пропали ярлыки. как вылечить?
<UNIm95> Weise more info
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, из коробки заработало
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: а хорг.конф можешь дать глянуть твой ?
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, в 10.04 нет хорга
<Weise> ну как будто потерялся мой рабочий стол
<Weise> или не включен
<UNIm95> Weise какая убунта?
<Weise> 10.10
<UNIm95> Weise и рабочий стол гном или кеда?
<Weise> гном
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, а если загрузиться с лайвСД - какое разрешение будет?
<UNIm95> Weise: в редакторе конфигурации ковырялся?
<Weise> ковыряюсь
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: хм ... не пробовал поищу ка я дисочек
<UNIm95> Weise поищи в apps/nautilus
<Weise> может где путь прописать к рабочему столу?
<UNIm95> Weise: apps/nautilus/preferences
<UNIm95>  Weise: тут ищи
<bybyby> Weise: потерялся всмысле нет графического режима или всмысле нет файлов ссылок итд на раб.столе
<bybyby> ?
<Weise> нету ярлыков
<Weise> и меню контекстного
<Weise> гном
<bybyby> \quit
<barabashka> в ливСД тоже самое
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, это хуже (
<sylion> Народ а ктото пробовал установить klubuntu natty Alpha2? ато у меня ошибку во время инсталяции выдаёт "ubi-console crash"
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-09
<Lynk> есть кто живой?
<uvvtu> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1149035786.png - вот какая у меня скорость
<uvvtu> интернет летает
<uvvtu> 800 метров за одну минуту
<Lynk> uvvtu, сними виде как тесть проходит)) просто интересно посмотреть как с такими скоростями это выглядит)
<Lynk> видео*
<Lynk> тест*
<uvvtu> просто на сайте набрал измерить скорость и все
<uvvtu> speedtest.ru
<uvvtu> speedtest.net
<uvvtu> и закачал файл за 44 сек обьемом 746 метров
<Lynk> uvvtu, вообще то там ничего набирать не надо, просто на кнопки нажимать и файл там качается размером 1мб и из этого исходит скорость скачки и загрузки
<uvvtu> сам знаю
<uvvtu> показал я всем реальную скорость сейчас что еще надо
<Lynk> uvvtu, поэтому 746мб за 44 сек это примерная скорость, реально может отличатся потому что скорость всегда скачет
<uvvtu> я бы показал еще бы сколько у меня в доме бесплатного интернета
<uvvtu> столько открытых точек вайфай стоит
<uvvtu> уже к 11 подключался - интернет есть
<Lynk> ну значит повезло
<Lynk> и влядельцы этих точек просто не очень умны чтобы их закрыть
<uvvtu> притом у 6 - скорость бешеная
<uvvtu> надо попробывать ип тв поймать
<uvvtu> может раздаеться
<uvvtu> у одного стоял пароль 12345678
<uvvtu> притом подобрал тупа на клаве сам
<Lynk> самая частая ошибка
<uvvtu> у двоих подобрал бактрак
<Aselicon> http://jooov.net/text/347073/katya_sambuka_-_sambuka_porno.htmls
<Aselicon> это жесть
<DaGeek247> um, hi?
<Lynk> народ кто пользуется Google Mail (GMail)
<Aselicon> никто
<Aselicon> под небом голубым
<Aselicon> есть город золотой
<Aselicon> с прозрачными воротами
<Aselicon> и яркою звездой
<Aselicon> а в городе том сад
<Aselicon> все травы да цветы
<Aselicon> гуляют там животные
<Aselicon> невиданной красы...
<Lynk> Aselicon, проперло?)
<rait> Привет!
<Aselicon> ога
<rait> Есть тут кто шарящий?
<Aselicon> пока никого нет
<rait> ...
<Aselicon> никто не шарит
<rait> А кто в убунте в принципе разбирается?)
<Lynk> rait, смотря в чем, понятие шарить очень велико
<Aselicon> я шарю в кармане
<rait> Мне просто нужно установить tar.gz а в инструкции к нему ничего нет...
<rait> В инструкции в архиве...
<Aselicon> make
<Aselicon> в чем проблема
<rait> Проблема в том что он не разархивируется и в принципе не ставится...
<Aselicon> он должен открыться
<rait> Открывается
<rait> Дальше там куча файлов
<rait> Ридми есть но там ничего дельного
<Lynk> rait, кидаешь в корневую или в любую папку, открываешь ее в терминале, make название_пакета.tar.gz, потом если все пройдет нормально make install , желательно все делать под рутом
<rait> Спасибо!
<Lynk> rait, а ты что вообще устанавливать собрался если не секрет, мож в репах есть
<rait> Мне 2 вещи надо...
<rait> uTorrent и драйвер Intel
<Lynk> rait, я не помню чтоб uTorrent был на линукс а дрова от интела по идее должны быть из коробки, или ты про видюху?
<rait> Про видюхи
<rait> А торрент на линукс есть
<Lynk> rait, эээ... а какие существую НЕ внутренние видюхи интел?
<Lynk> встроенные*
<rait> Я на встроенную ставлю
<Lynk> rait, на встроенную не нужны дрова, по карйней мере у меня на нетбуке Intel GMA и ничего ставить не пришлось
<rait> А у меня все медлит
<rait> Текст и тд.
<rait> Так что мне нужны...
<Lynk> rait, ты на ноут или на нет убунту ставил?
<rait> На ноут
<Lynk> rait, а ну с ноутами я хз, мож у тя просто слабая карта хотя даже у меня без установки дров на нетбуке все ок работает, ты кстати смотрел в "Драйверы устройств"
<Lynk> ?
<rait> да
<Lynk> и че выдает7
<rait> Дрова на беспроводной интернет
<rait> На видеокарту там нет
<Lynk> забавно... видимо у тя каточка какая то специфическая
<rait> что то с терминалом ничего не выходит
<Lynk> ошибку выдает?
<rait> Ага
<rait> Нет правила для сборки цели
<Aselicon> config
<Lynk> хм... чет не помню такой проблемы
<Aselicon> make config
<rait> после make config писать название файла или просто вписать и ентер?
<rait> Если просто вписать то ошибка
<Aselicon> просто
<rait> Нет правила для сборки цели
<Aselicon> погугли
<rait> Попробовал от рута
<rait> Он пароль не воспринимает
<Lynk> rait, в каком смысле?
<rait> Тоесть я его тупо написать не могу. Набираю а он там типа не виден
<rait> И его не распознает
<Lynk> rait, так и должно быть, пиши пароль и жми энтер
<Aselicon> ппц
<Aselicon> ты первый день?
<rait> дА
<Lynk> Aselicon, а я думал я совсем новичок)
<rait> И так не распознает...
<Aselicon> Lynk: все мы новички)
<Lynk> rait, ты вводишь sudo make install (например) потом просто вводишь "вслепую" пароль и нажимаешь энтер, все
<Aselicon> просто !!!некоторые!!! нехотят читать
<rait> Ох
<rait> Не выходит)
<Lynk> rait, да что именно не выходит то
<rait> ндам
<rait> Пароль не воспринимает
<rait> Просит заново ввести
<rait> Раскладка та же капс лока нет...
<Lynk> rait, значит неправильно ввел, раскладку проверь
<rait> Раскладка та которая надо
<rait> ...
<Lynk> rait, знач ошибся с паролем
<rait> Нет...
<rait> С 6 раза получилось
<rait> Опять нет правил для сборки цели
<rait> Ладно
<Aselicon> )
<rait> Спасибо я щас погуглю)
<Aselicon> погугли
<Lynk> жесть...
<Aselicon> ппц
<Lynk> да не говори
<Aselicon> бывает же
<Lynk> не я понимаю я дуб дубом в убунте но чтоб проблемы с паролем были, первый раз слышу)
<Aselicon> я первые недели 2 вообще только гуглил и никого не троллил
<Lynk> чтоб система ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ пароль не хотела воспринимать это нонсонс))
<Lynk> Aselicon, я не спорю я спрашивал народ но потом как то на форуме освоился, щас спрашиваю только если лень искать))
<Aselicon> ))
<Lynk> Aselicon, слушай ты не знаешь исходники прог лежат в одной определенной директории или каждый "у себя"?
<Aselicon> хз)
<Lynk> Aselicon, ясн) ты сам сколько на убунте?))
<Aselicon> месяца 2
<Lynk> Aselicon, хе, я думал я тут самый младший кроме зашедших на минуту
<Aselicon> тут всяких хватает
<Lynk> эт да
<Aselicon> тут еще удержаться в первые дни надо
<_GerarD_> Здрасти
<_GerarD_> :)
<Aselicon> ку
<_GerarD_> Точнее с Добрым утром!
<Aselicon> не напопинай
<Aselicon> скоро в универ
<_GerarD_> :)
<Lynk> _GerarD_, прива, и тебя почти с добрым, мне хоть и не в универ но в больницу(
<_GerarD_> Нужна альтернатива Forefront TMG на Linux...
<_GerarD_> Посоветуйте!
<_GerarD_> Пожалуйста естественно))
<Lynk> _GerarD_, не туды обращаешься, щас никого нет еще, так что тебе к гуглу)
<_GerarD_> Блин устал гуглить((
<_GerarD_> Людской совет нужен!
<Lynk> гляньте как мой "браузер" выглядит)) http://rghost.ru/4264751/image.png
<_GerarD_> Устал уже от Win2k8
<_GerarD_> А шо за браузер то?
<_GerarD_> Хром пади...
<Aselicon> у мя хром
<Aselicon> он шустр
<Lynk> народ вы шуток не понимаете, это не браузер а прога Google Mail (Gmail))))
<Aselicon> нам в 6 утра пох
<_GerarD_> Блин устал уже... хочу 1 раз поставить сервак и забыть про него... а не терпеть издевательства со сторны форточек
<Aselicon> шо гугл шо хром
<_GerarD_> Точно... мне не до прог и не до браузеров))
<Aselicon> а у меня braid не ставится
<Aselicon> я же не ору
<Lynk> Aselicon, ты с выражениями потише а то тут опы любят лог смотреть
<Aselicon> НАААРОООДДД ИГРУУУШЕЧКА НЕ СТААВИИТТТСЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!
<Lynk> Aselicon, и вот таким текстом тоже писать нельзя
<Aselicon> Lynk: да тут в 6 утра совсем человеческий вид потеряешь)
<Aselicon> я знаю правила)
<Aselicon> читал не раз)
<_GerarD_> Где Анрюха... советник наш!
<Lynk> Aselicon, ну дак надо спокойней быть))
<Aselicon> я спокоен)
<_GerarD_> Проснись Шариков, посоветуй невежде что нибудь интересное...
<Lynk> Aselicon, спокоен это когда не орут что игрушка не ставится))
<Aselicon> нееет не просыпайся пока
<Lynk> Пусть просыпается, пора уже)
<Aselicon> Lynk: я же и говорю - я так не ору, хоть это и так
<Lynk> Aselicon, короче опы придут и все нам объяснят :-)
<_GerarD_> Блин, в аську напишу, проснётся и будет зол((
<Aselicon> ненене надеюсь я уже уйду
<Lynk> _GerarD_, да лан работать уже пора так что буди, если что гони на нас))
<_GerarD_> Aselicon ты думаешь логи вместе с тобой уйдут?
<Aselicon> увы но нет)
<_GerarD_> Aselicon ну вот... ты сам это сказал! Надеюсь понимаешь про что я...
<Aselicon> конечно
<Lynk> короче ждем и молимся чтобы у опов было хорошее настроение))
<_GerarD_> Эммм...
<Lynk> _GerarD_, ты чего?
<_GerarD_> Я его уже будить начал...
<Lynk> молодец)
<Aselicon> давайте покричим вместе
<Lynk> у меня вот тока вопрос, нужто у него так громко орет аська что он просыпается?))
<Aselicon> sharikoff: sharikoff sharikoff
<_GerarD_> Не думаю что человек разбуженный в такую рань, будет в хорошем настроении
<Lynk> _GerarD_, смотря во сколько лег и "как" лег))
<_GerarD_> точно... но мне ответил бот... sharikoff_icq: Away message: Подключе
<_GerarD_> н
<Lynk> ну хоть кто то ответил, хотя после последнего случая я ботов не переношу
<_GerarD_> А шо за случай был то?
<Lynk> а мой IP с какого то фига тут на канале приняли за бота и забанили, пришлось писать чтоб убрали
<Aselicon> )
<_GerarD_> Клёво ваще...
<_GerarD_> Хныыык... меня убивают форточки!
<Lorgus> ...эххх ... утро началось с:  Возникла проблема при загрузке апплета «OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet».
<Lorgus> привет страна
<The_MEk_> всем драсть
<The_MEk_> может подскажет кто, или ссылку дат где почитать, хочется сделать более менее прозрачную систему, а именно нужно например придумать возможность быстрого создания пользователем ссылки на рабочем столе на файлы и папки на сетевом ресурсе
<ck80> а правой кнопкой - создать ярлык?
<The_MEk_> 1. создать ярлык - нет такого пункта в менб
<The_MEk_> 2. есть пункт создать ссылку, но он работает только с локальными ресурсами
<The_MEk_> с самбой не пашет
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<The_MEk_> может подскажет кто, или ссылку дат где почитать, хочется сделать более менее прозрачную систему, а именно нужно например придумать возможность быстрого создания пользователем ссылки на рабочем столе на файлы и папки на сетевом ресурсе
<Erhett> Всем доброго врмени суток. Есть кто живой?
<Erhett> Подскажите как в автозагрузку проги добавлять
<Offoffoff> Йохохохоххохоооо
<Offoffoff> браццы
<Galaxy2000> превед
<Galaxy2000> баццы
<GerrKaruzo> q
<Privalov>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Privalov
<EGOIST> всем привет
<Weise> здрасть
<Weise> у кого убунту 10 и гном?
<paul11> у мя =)
<AndreX> и у мня
<Weise> не можете посмотреть какие у вас параметры в редакторе конфигурации - desktop - gnome -session - required_component
<paul11> я слишком нуб для такой информации :)
<Weise> paul11, приложения - стандартные - редакторе конфигурации - desktop - gnome -session - required_component
<paul11> Weise, у меня на аглийском. стандартных нет в приложениях)
<AndreX> чё именно там посмотреть?
<Weise> alt+f2
<Weise> gconf-editor вводи
<Weise> AndreX, там три ключа
<Weise> и три значения
<Weise> мне над их
<Weise> у меня слетели
<AndreX> filemanager nautilus; panel gnome-panel; windowmanager gnome-wm
<Weise> проблема такая: захожу в убунту, есть фон рабочего стола, но нету ярлыков на столе, запускаю nautilus появляются  ярлыки - слетает фон (его нет просто, белый экран)
<SergeyIT> Weise, может это компиз? Включен?
<Weise> компиз
<Weise> вкл
<Weise> но я все облазил
<Weise> http://ubuntual.com/%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC-ubuntu-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9/
<Weise> я сделал так
<Weise> мне не понравилось, решил убрать и появилась моя проблема
<SergeyIT> Weise, ссзб
<Weise> расшифруй
<Offoffoff> Weise: марш в интернеты
<Weise> всю ночь там рылся
<Weise> не нашел
<Over> ./dev/sda1             283G  6,0G  263G   3% / Каким образом занят почти весь диск?
<Offoffoff> Over: ну это тебе лучше знать...
<Offoffoff> Over: открой Приложения/Стандартные/Анализатор использования дисков
<Offoffoff> Over: многия тайны откроются тебе
 * mva тут наткнулся на видюшку, где расписывают autorun-вирусы под Ubuntu...
<Over> А чего тут открывать du -hs /* - максимум гигов пять
<Offoffoff> Weise: сделай все тоже самое, что ты делал, только наоборот
<Offoffoff> mva: кажи!!!
<Offoffoff> mva: хочу вирус!
<mva> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovfYBa1EHm4
<mva> особенно интересно с 48 минуты :)
<Offoffoff> mva: первые 47 минут - компиляция вируса?
<mva> нет
<mva> теоретическая часть
<mva> :)
<Weise> как иксы перезапустить? и что это такое?
<Offoffoff> Weise: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Over> Как перезапустить хз что?
<Weise> ну говори что это
<Weise> виз оболочка?
<Offoffoff> Weise: тебе только компиз?
<Offoffoff> Weise: compiz --replace &
<mva> Weise: иксы — это куча буков икс. а то, что ты хочешь перезапустить — графический сервер X Window System
<Weise> спасибо
<Weise> а какая фиговина за рабочий стол отвечает, за фон его?
<nexusreglog> гном
<mva> оконный менеджер или рабочее окружение
<Offoffoff> GNOME же ж
<mva> смотря чем пользуешься
<mva> в дефолтной убунте — gnome, в кубунте — KDE, а так же куча разных вариантов :)
<Weise> а почему когда я меню фон пропадают ярлыки?
<Weise> а когда запуская наутилус пропадает фон?
 * mva не использует гном и не может прокомментировать сии факты никак кроме плохой кармы и говняного гнома. Но может у остальных есть идеи получше :)
<SergeyIT> Weise, так это тебе разбираться - чего ставил, чего сносил и чего поменялось...
<Weise> ставил gnome color chooser
<Weise> там в движках менял че то
<nexusreglog> ну у меня он тоже стоит и ничего
<Weise> потом и темы ставил murrine
<Weise> потом снес
<Weise> все это
<Weise> и такая беда
<nexusreglog> сделай все по дефолту же
<Weise> как?
<SergeyIT> Weise, создай нового юзера и посмотри как там...
<nexusreglog> поудаляй папки с конфигами гнома и перелгинься, если радикально подходить)
<mva> только в обратном порядке
<mva> вылогиниться, дропнуть из консоли и залогиниться обратно
<mva> :)
<mva> хотя...
<nexusreglog> а так, да, создай нового юзера, если там все ок, перекинь туда нужные папки, файлы и все
<mva> если rm -rf ~/.gnome2 ~/.config/gtk* , то модет и помочь
<nexusreglog> ну права дай на что надо перед этим естественно новому юзеру
<Weise> там все гуд
<Weise> а от рута пойдет если удалю конфиги
<SergeyIT> Weise, теперь шарада - найди 10 отличий...
<sharikoff> @op
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<ceval> re
<ceval> ck80, привет это вроде с тобой разговаривали по LOGWATCH ?
<guest> Для pctel.ru зачем нужен openvpn?
<ck80> да, привет
<MagicLover> Кто-нибудь тут диски заказывал? Друг заказывал 2 раза - там написано, что диски пришли, а их всё нет.
<MagicLover> Они долго вообще идут?
<MagicLover> 5 месяцев назад и 3 месяца
<ck80> MagicLover можешь не ждать.. на почте потеряли
<ck80> мне два раза всего приходило, да и то 2008 году :)
<guest> месяц идут до центра России, но больше не присылают, незя
<only_you> я 3 раза заказывал - все три приходили недели через две (Киев)
<guest> Вы мне лучше про SkypeMate USB-P1K ubuntu sip подскажите, братцы. Ему asterisk нужен?
<ck80> guest можно астериск, можно SIP
<MagicLover> Понятно...
<ck80> sipnet.ru
<ceval> ck80 можешь на http://paste.org.ru/ свой logwatch.conf выложить и какие права стоят на лог dpkg.log
<ck80> щас попробую
<ceval> а то в логах есть записи, а приходит только # LOGWATCH Summary; Cron; httpd;pam_unix; SSHD; Syslogd(пустой); Disk Space
<wechat> ck80: так тупо Ekiga без еще_чего-то_  не проканает?
<ck80> Ekiga с гарнитурой
<nikonorr> привет , кто стаставил Macbuntu 10.10 ? извращение ? Я скриптом изменял вид, получалось прикольно. А вот диск имеется и думаю стоит или не стоит попробовать ))
<wechat> я ставил, аква все-таки не помне, да и медленнее система становится
<wechat> а Snow L1nuX вообще медленный, и там global menu нет
<wechat> ck80: ок
<nikonorr> у меня скрипт есть с глобал меню, но оно не ставится, а там все до мелочей работало
<nikonorr> а с диска если ставить, там компиз уже включен по умолчанию наверное?
<wechat> с диска все как в скрипте
<nikonorr> спасибо, вот это и хотелось узнать
<wechat> что значит включен, ну там окна как в маке типа из углов выезжают, по ходу компиз включен
<nikonorr> да я сам то со скрипта ставил, а друг хочет с диска поставить , ну надеюсь хуже чем у меня было не будет
<wechat> У кого проблемы с python2.7  при обновлениях (debian defaults is not up to date)?
<mva> apt-get update
<wechat> да это баг с ланчпада еще
<wechat> У меня тут тема: openvpn, и через него что-то на замену x-lite, нач. сказал : приеду, проверю. >_<
<SergeyIT> начальника закажи ;)
<wechat> да, я по линукс типа пришел, пошли все, обиделся, в коммерцию не хочу, а в итоге уже поучаствовал в том, чтобы вайн+1с заменили *ее нет* + 1с + так еще и из гугла все это. Я как честный линуксоид в ах*е.
<wechat> А openVPNGui нету?
<Offoffoff> wechat: nm
<wechat> ну что там революция продвигается?
<SergeyIT> wechat, а gadmin-*, не?
<Offoffoff> wechat: да кстати.. с тебя $100 на революцию
<wechat> Так для Ubuntu не в фунтах ли?
<wechat> SergeyIT: GADMIN-OPENVPN-CLIENT	 да, спасибо.
<Weise> починил
<Offoffoff> Weise: как
<wechat> снес убунту после обновы до альфы, ставил лубунту, opensuse тупо лень сеть настраивать, centos тоже rpm не радует, gentoo иксы компилить лень, мда
<Offoffoff> Weise: запиши это в свой блог
<Offoffoff> wechat: ты просто свитчер
<Offoffoff> wechat: узри Убунту. Тогда все пойдет так, как надо.
<Weise> ubuntu-desktop переставил
<Weise> Offoffoff, зачем?
<Offoffoff> Weise: ты обязан делится информацией, это твоя плата за использование Ubuntu
<wechat> Offoffoff: ну она все же "затемняется", да и как-то обычно все
<Weise> Offoffoff, я переустановил ubuntu-desktop через synaptic
<Offoffoff> Weise: заведи блог здесь www.juick.com как я и пиши туда все свои злоключения и решения проблем. Будет удобная записная книжка.
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, потомки прочитают и изрекут - какой же чудак был этот офф... )
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: возможно... а возможно прочитают и скажут, какой же ЧУДАК был Offoffoff, ай молодца!
<wechat> ну да оригинальность лучше тени
<wechat> Кто-нибудь веб-мейл posterity.edgewall.org ставил?
<Offoffoff> wechat: зачем, когда есть zibra?
<Offoffoff> wechat: встроенная в Ubuntu по самое не хочу...
<wechat> да? :)
<wechat> Zimbra?
<wechat> www.enjoyzibra.com/:)
<Offoffoff> zimbra же, да
<ink_sleep> http://whiteboard.debian.net/664e3.wb ну ка зайдите кто нить
<Offoffoff> а что будет за это?
<SergeyIT> ink_sleep, хокку? )
<ink_sleep> напишите туда чего нить
<wechat> Offoffoff: да он ж на java не особо быстро
<wechat> Верите или нет: у меня такое впечатление, что скорость скачивания в Ubuntu на порядок больше, чем в *ее нет* на одном и том же роутере-хабе.
<ink_sleep> wechat, а это так
<ink_sleep> wechat, если бы ты хоть раз заглядывал в код сетевого стека винды - ты бы ужаснулся
<wechat> +1
<ink_sleep> wechat, на самом деле всё очень просто - у винды обычно ограничено количество коннекто
<ink_sleep> при том число не такое большое
<dmay> ink_sleep: о, сказки народов севера обсуждаете? :3
<dmay> QoS уже отключали?
<wechat> ink_sleep: да здесь что ли от вай-фай от кого-то через дорогу, через улицу сюда инет идет, сама контора больше в другом городе, убунту с внешнего сд ставил, в общем да
<wechat> dmay: народов сеРвера ?
 * wechat если 30 мб *там* скачать, то можно и забыть, а здесь я уже 90 МБ скачал за эти 5 минут - профит
<dmay> wechat: не... если кто-то из народов сеРвера начинает такие сказки рассказывать, то его прогоняют из чума ссаными тряпками
<wechat> dmay: В смысле оффтоп или что7
<wechat> * ?
<dmay> wechat: в смысле ограничение коннектов в винде, отключение QoS, свопа итеде итепе
<dmay> графика, прибитая к ядру гвоздями 20тками
<wechat> хаха
<dmay> что там ещё из нынче популяярного есть?
<wechat> Я в смысле того, что проблема в 1С и прочее.
<wechat> dmay: торренты как всегда
<dmay> 1С само по себе проблема :3
<wechat> screw driver меня просветили
<wechat> я называю это все торрент-едишн
 * wechat smoke 
<Vasylii> Привет народ. Где настройки vino лежат? Хочу подключиться по внц к компу где нет моника, а при подключении на компе (к которому подключаюсь) нужно нажать, что принимаю подключение. Хочу чтобы он после ввода пароля сразу принимал подключение и
<Vasylii> выдавал картинку
<wechat> Vasylii: dpkg -L vino не?
<Vasylii> нашел. а как его теперь настроить под то что мне надо?
<wechat> ubuntu поможет
<Vasylii> моника нету
<Vasylii> только ссх
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh -X
<inkvizitor68sl> vino-preferences
<Vasylii> inkvizitor68sl ssh -X  - это же при условии если на клиенте стоит лин
<Vasylii> правильно?
<wechat> а openvpn с сайта их в виде deb старее, чем с помощью aptitude?
<inkvizitor68sl> Vasylii, само собой
<Vasylii> Инквизитор, у меня на клиентской машине Win7
<Vasylii> поставить лин туда - не вариант
<wechat> Vasylii: ну и ставь туда ultra@VNC
<dmay> Vasylii: на оффтопике есть только один ssh-клиент - bitvise tunnelier
<dmay> а пуття - пережиток 90х
<wechat> dmay: +100
<wechat> не знаю, про что вы о_о, но я ZOC пользовался, вместо putty
<Vasylii> пуття проще
<wechat> пуття непутевая
<Galaxy2000> линуксе уж точно
<SergeyIT> dmay, и пережитки 90-х имеют право на жизнь
<dmay> Vasylii: поставь туннелер, и забудь про путтю как про страшный сон
<Galaxy2000> вывод тормозит
<Vasylii> dmay "Vasylii: на оффтопике есть только один ssh-клиент - bitvise tunnelier " - и я смогу заходить в гном через вин7?
<dmay> wechat: алсо, зок тоже мамно
<Vasylii> у меня стоял tightVNC
<Vasylii> вернее стоит. на клиентской машине
<wechat> dmay: а шо тода хорошо?
<dmay> Vasylii: разничу между ссх и внц, кроме трёх букв в написании  осознаём?
<dmay> wechat: я е сказал - туннелер )
<Vasylii> :-\ конечно осознаю
<Vasylii> tightVNC я сказал про упоминание о ультравнц
<wechat> dmay: я тут rdp через прокси от неумения iptables через proxifier мудрил, для меня это темный лес,
<dmay> оО
<dmay> мусъе знает толк...
<wechat> нее, это так сказать был не мой загон, но сплавили, эх жаль неотформатировал как честный линуксоид
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgsXkmQ6ZI
<dmay> ощи палево >.<
<wechat> мило
<wechat> хороший бекграунд
<Over> Можно ли закинуть рабочую систему на флешку?
<MagicLover> Over -да.
<MagicLover> Проверено ещё на 9.04
<AndreX> Over: можно тока зачем это надо)
<levikov> Здравствуйте
<MagicLover> при этом вставил его в ноут с цел1.2 и 256 оперативы без файла подкачки.
<levikov> Помогите решить проблему с АТи в ubuntu
<MagicLover> Работать конечно, не айс, но загрузилось без вопросов.
<MagicLover> AndreX: Дык всегда операционка с собой на любом компе. :)
<levikov> Ставил драйвера, с диспетчера драйверов, собирал пакеты сам, ставил через инсталятор, результат один и тот же
<dmay> levikov: проблемы с ати в убунте решаются только покупкой нвидии
<levikov> драйвера устанавливаются, но делают еще хуже...
<dmay> это уже года три как всем известно
<levikov> сейчас нету средств на покупку новой видео карты
<levikov> это и мне известно но все же...
<AndreX> MagicLover: просто live usb и должно хватить
<MagicLover> Жесть - с 7ки на флэшку копировал автокад - скорость записи не выше 3Мб/с. Копировал с линя - более 10
<MagicLover> AndreX: там файлы не остаются, вроде бы. Либо надо химичить с разделами и писать на отдельный. Но да, места занимает значительно меньше.
<MagicLover> Но программы туда не установишь.
<MagicLover> Нативно. Только менять дистр. :)
<AndreX> MagicLover: офтоп ваще железо гробит а не тока скорость дисков тормозит)
<MagicLover> Не буду спорить. Пусть клиент мучается. :)
<MagicLover> Кстати, проверял скорость записи на ntfs флэшку в ХР и в убунте вместе с синхронизацией.
<MagicLover> То есть вводом команды sync
<MagicLover> 3 эксперемента провёл. Как вы думаете кто быстрее? :)
<wechat> MagicLover: а в gentoo так прекрасно lynx2 работает даже с мышью О_О
<Over> AndreX: MagicLover: Просто есть такая необходимость. Взять флешку и загрузится с нее в другом месте.
<wechat> ну так на openSuse WIki есть как делать раздел  для установки программ, думаю под любую ubuntu прокатит
<levikov> Посоветуйте какую видео карту NVIDIA покупать для ubuntu ?
<MagicLover> Over: копируешь туда систему - лучше из-под LiveCD, чтобы скопировалось всё.
<MagicLover> Потому ставишь граб на этот раздел.
<MagicLover> Кажется всё. Давно делал
<MagicLover> Если надо из этой системы, то лучше telinit 1 , чтобы отключить много пользовательность.
<MagicLover> Но можно и так - думаю проблем не будет.
<MagicLover> Over: А можешь просто поставить на флэшку систему. :)
<MagicLover> levikov: да любую. :)
<Over> Мне надо рабочую перекинуть. Софта нету для этого?
<MagicLover> Если покупать.
<MagicLover> Over: есть. CP
<MagicLover> cp
<MagicLover> точнее
<MagicLover> Копируешь систему, ставишь граб.
<Over> можно rsync, tar, я про автоматизацию
<wechat> не оффтопом да будет http://tinyurl.com/5sukg9s Создание раздела из оставшегося пространства
<P[0_o]nika> всем привет
<flame^^^> когда free набираешь там колонка free есть она пишет реально ?
<wechat> как в iptables СбиС++ настроить?
<Over> Как вручную настроить скорость и дуплекс на сетевухе?
<AndreX> Русские туристы пригрозили подавить волнения в Египте, если им будут мешать отдыхать
<oxothuk> достали русские туристы
<oxothuk> в жепъ!
<AndreX> )))
<MagicLover> А как мне не текущую сетевуху с адресом 192.168.0.208 воткнуть ещё адрес 192.168.1.209?
<MagicLover> Алиас видимо создать, но для меня это только звук...
<ceval> MagicLover http://www.itword.net/page/dva-ip-adresa-na-kartochke
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<MagicLover> А без отключения сети не получится видимо, да?
<MagicLover> Ща попробую.
<MagicLover> А как там перезапустить? :)
<ceval> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MagicLover> О! Клёво. Всё заработало. :)
<MagicLover> Спасибо. Правда я через ifdown -a справился. :)
<onoez_omg> какой пакет предоставляет плагин application/x-gst_ff-oma ?
<onoez_omg> то есть по факту мне нужна поддержка воспроизведения .oma файлов
<FONTER> дарова всем
<FONTER> quit
<dmay> няняняняня sqlsqlsqlsql неновистьненовистьненовисть
<solomich> Почему ненависть? ня
<flame^^^> может кто посоветовать низкопрофильный кулер недорогой
<dmay> патамушта Invalid use of a side-effecting operator 'INSERT' within a function. >.<
<dmay> теперь все на хранимки переписывать
<FONTER> здравствуйте все!
<dmay> FONTER: что сломал?
<FONTER> нечего)
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<uvvtu> всем типа привет. Кого убили?
<FONTER> просто
<FONTER> всё равно что нибудь сломаю когда нибудь
<onoez_omg> какой пакет предоставляет плагин application/x-gst_ff-oma ?
<onoez_omg> то есть по факту мне нужна поддержка воспроизведения .oma файлов
<dmay> вот все вы так "просто" приходите, а потом мешаете умным дядям умные вещи обсуждать >.<
<FONTER> ок
<FONTER> я буду молчать
<FONTER> fsck: fsck.btrfs: not found
<FONTER> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.btrfs for /dev/sda5
<FONTER> почему ошибка?
<uvvtu> зато когда умным дядям вопрос задашь - смотришь дяди начинают молчать
<onoez_omg> верно подмечено
<FONTER> /dev/sda6 тоже бтрфс но без ошибок
<gurza_linux> всем привет
<FONTER> привет
<solomich> привет
<dmay> uvvtu: ну так культурно даём ответить кому нить на вопрос же :3
<dmay> gurza_linux: а ты что сломал?
<gurza_linux> 10-10 кто-нибудь успешно установил виртуалбокс?
<onoez_omg> FONTER, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-tools/+bug/660649
<onoez_omg> оно?
<uvvtu> dmay: а ты типа дяденька умный?
<gurza_linux> я пока ничего не сломал:)
<FONTER> ubuntu 10.10?
<gurza_linux> ага
<dmay> uvvtu: умнее только енштейн. но он умер.
<solomich> Я тоже пока ничего не сломал
<FONTER> я поставил
<FONTER> без бубнов
<FONTER> на вирт бокс 4
<uvvtu> dmay: так у вас традиция . Сначала Энштейн потом... сам думай
<gurza_linux> у меня при обновлении источников приложений на может связаться и загрузить пакеты... ночное название не помню, что-то с переводом...
<dmay> uvvtu: какие то у тебя больно совсем тонкие намёки
<gurza_linux> это скорее всего со связью?
<FONTER> настрой сеть под вирт боксом
<gurza_linux> так как несовместимость пакетов я победил
<solomich> у меня тоже проблемы с обновлением языковых пакетов...
<gurza_linux> нет... он у меня их даже загрузить не может
<FONTER> нажми Свойства>Сеть, и там копай
<onoez_omg> а зеркала отменили чтоли или то что вы грузите только в одном месте хостится?
<FONTER> Тип подключения в основном NAT
<solomich> все настройки дефолтные...
<solomich> ан нет  -  сейчас взял и обновил все нормально
<onoez_omg> это... как мне заставить ритмбокс проигрывать oma формат?
<FONTER> oma?
<onoez_omg> да
<gurza_linux> FRONTER мы наверное не понимаем друг друга, на ноутбуке у меня стоит убунту 10-10, я пытаюсь поставить на нее виртуалбакс, как написано на оффсайте
<onoez_omg> в дебиане и уже довольно давно как-то делал
<FONTER> аааа
<FONTER> я думал не встаёт убунта 10 10
<FONTER> на вирт бокс
<gurza_linux> sudo apt-get update - у меня ошибка типа не могу догрузить пакет (там что-то translation...) так как нет ответа от download.virtualbox.org
<FONTER> хотел поумничать блин)
<gurza_linux> это проблема со связью наверное
<gurza_linux> провайдер гонит... или еще что-то
<FONTER> попробуй скачать deb пакет с офф сайта
<solomich> да, скорее всего
<FONTER> и поставить с отключенным нетом
<FONTER> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<gurza_linux> деб пакет это хорошо но насколько я помню из версии 8-10 при каждом обновлении ядра там опять этотдеб пакет надо переустанавливать
<hookah> gurza_linux: там все делается несколько проще сейчас
<FONTER> про OMA гугл ничего толкового не даёт
<gurza_linux> hookas переустановка не требуется
<gurza_linux> ?
<maza> всем привет
<FONTER> привет
<gurza_linux> или просто переконфигурить?
<FONTER> даже переконфигурировать не нужно
<hookah> gurza_linux: нет, надо чтобы были headers ядра, и просто забиваешь команду (вбокс сам скажет какую) и он все делает сам\
<gurza_linux> круто
<gurza_linux> я попробую еще дома через реп накатить
<gurza_linux> если не получится забубеню деп пакет
<hookah> я на 10.04 ставил дебом с офсайта кажется, работает чудесно просто
<gurza_linux> и еще... проблем с пробросом сетки, созданием общих папок и подключением usb девайсов не наблюдали?
<FONTER> у меня были
<FONTER> но это мои кривые руки
<gurza_linux> usb?
<hookah> нет вроде, не замечал
<FONTER> да usb
<gurza_linux> там команду тоже какую-то из под рута надо выполнить
<gurza_linux> дома в блокноте записано
<FONTER> насчёт OMA, ставь VCL
<onoez_omg> FONTER, vcl?
<FONTER> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<onoez_omg> мне надо в rhythmbox'е
<onoez_omg> влц у меня есть, но хотелось бы слушать всё в одном плеере
<onoez_omg> и кстати там оно тоже не проигрывается
<solomich1> посоветуйте хороший ирц-клиент под 10.10?
<hookah> weechat
<onoez_omg> xchat
<gurza_linux> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers %username% вот так usb включается
<gurza_linux> без нытья
<solomich1> weechat и xchat в репозиториях есть родных?
<onoez_omg> а ты проверь прежде чем спрашивать )
<solomich> оба есть) ставлю...
<zenadoreg> такой вопрос можно ли поставить убунту на acer aspire one 721
<zenadoreg> ?
<onoez_omg> а ты пробовал?
<zenadoreg> убунту 10.10
<hookah> zenadoreg: встречный вопрос, а почему было бы нельзя?
<zenadoreg> я пробовал не видит ядро
<solomich> привет
<onoez_omg> что не видит ядро
<onoez_omg> ?
<gurza_linux> как это так не видит ядро?
<FONTER> здесь кто нибудь собирал Gentoo
<onoez_omg> FONTER, здесь #ubuntu*
<zenadoreg> ну записал образ на флешку, втыкаешь, а бук не видит ядро
<hookah> про ядро тоже не вкурил
<solomich> кстати да :)
<gurza_linux> а с болванки пробовал?
<gurza_linux> может прокатит
<onoez_omg> zenadoreg, пошагово объясни что ты делаешь подробно без "не видит ядро"
<AndreX> FONTER, #gentoo-ru - иди туда
<FONTER> да я так спросил
<zenadoreg> ок
<KREDO> привет всем В Убунту тоже ест вируси кто знает?
<zenadoreg> скачал образ с русского офф затем записал образ на флешку, в биосе все поменял что бы начиналась загрузка с флешки, воткнул флешку и у меня загружается черный экран там строчка и мигает черный курсор и больше ни чего не происходит
<FONTER> привет, вирусов нет
<gurza_linux> круто
<gurza_linux> так я еще не пробовал линукс ставить
<gurza_linux> образ надо закатать на болванку
<FONTER> на лине вирусов НЕТ!
<onoez_omg> zenadoreg, чем записал, как?
<gurza_linux> или создать загрузочную флешку
<hookah> дааа
<zenadoreg> на болванку не прокатит так как у меня нетбук
<hookah> записал образ на болванку - типа исо файл скопировал чтоль/7
<solomich> да, очень круток
<hookah> ?
<onoez_omg> gurza_linux, твой сарказм косвенно нарушает правила этого канала )
<solomich> круто*
<zenadoreg> а на флешку записывал с помощью приложения в убунту 10.04
<solomich> так попробуй
<FONTER> юзайте UnetBootin
<onoez_omg> zenadoreg, попробуй сделать то же самое при помощи да
<onoez_omg> вот этой штуки
<onoez_omg> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<FONTER> есть в репах
<onoez_omg> оно кроссплатформенное
<gurza_linux> onoez_omg не удержался
<zenadoreg> а еще вопрос есть какое нибудь приложение что бы сделать загрузочную флешку с винды
<onoez_omg> оно кроссплатформенное
<FONTER> Grub4Dos
<solomich> да, есть
<onoez_omg> для винды тоже есть unetbootin
<hookah> а про вирусы тут как-то была новость что типа написали трояна кроссплатформенного который даже под маками и линями работал. только в лине работал до первой перезагрузки
<solomich> ссылку дать не можешь?
<FONTER> вирус из серии "Сам скачал, сам скомпилировал, сам запустил"
<onoez_omg> да, я бы тоже почитал
<hookah> давно было, не помню, но могу попробовать поискать. вроде даже на хабре упоминалось
<onoez_omg> особено интересно как оно распространялось, да
<solomich> ага
<FONTER> http://elvisti.com/node/13749
<KREDO> а вирус не может запуститса через программу wine
<FONTER> может
<FONTER> ставь ClamAV
<onoez_omg> "О случаях реального заражения этим вирусом пока неизвестно..."
<gurza_linux> про вирусы... тут иной раз вымотаешь все нервы чтобы приложение путевое поставить... но создать кроссплатформенный вирус который работает на всех линукс дистрибах... это надо быть богом программирования
<onoez_omg> и не будет известно
<gurza_linux> или это опять неуместный сарказм?
<onoez_omg> а чем гепотетически отличалась бы его работа на разных дистрибутивах, не мог бы ты описать?
<onoez_omg> или это неуместный сарказм?
<hookah> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/virus/107211/
<hookah> здесь упоминание на хабре, а оригинал новости не помню
<gurza_linux> думаю.... чтобы реально навредить системе требуются как минимум права рута
<P[0_o]nika> а зачем вредить?
<solomich> да
<gurza_linux> вирусы облагораживают систему?
<hookah> не надо вредить, достаточно тебя просто в ботнет записать и все
<P[0_o]nika> чаще задача не навредить а собрать инфы, э для этого не нужен рут
<KREDO> я установил wine, у меня виндоус проги работает, тепер может у меня вируси появится?
<AndreX> gurza_linux: это заблуждение большинство никс подобных систем совместимы между собой
<gurza_linux> ну хорошо... я - обычный пользователь
<onoez_omg> AndreX, а что опнимается под "совместимы"?
<gurza_linux> каких много
<AndreX> и вирусы в них есть штуки три я видел
<FONTER> KREDO работаю пол года, вирусов нет
<gurza_linux> что с моего компа можно угнать
<gurza_linux> ?
<FONTER> коллекцию порно
<gurza_linux> ее нет
<KREDO> Спс всем
<gurza_linux> на болванках все :)
<solomich> не за что
<FONTER> вот вам отличие, но это между DE , добавления в авторан разные
<onoez_omg> может кто-то знает как заставить rhythmbox проигрывать oma?
<solomich> ну вот я и в xchat
<KREDO> есть прога для видеоконфереции в локалних и корпоративних сетях?
<gurza_linux> всем спасибо за вопросы и ответы... удачи и успехов. до встречи в эфире...
<solomich> да не за что :)
<KREDO> FONTER удачи тебе!
<solomich> vonderer привет
<KREDO> solomich ты откуда?
<solomich> KREDO я из Мчиуринска
<solomich> Мичуринска*
<solomich> это в тамбовской области
<solomich> маленький ужасный городок
<KREDO> ааа Россия
<solomich> Рашка)
<KREDO> -:)
<solomich> (:
 * solomich через полчаса должен быть у друга  -пойдем на каток
<solomich> так что надо торопиться
<KREDO> solomich -пойдем на каток эта ты для меня?
<solomich> KREDO а ты откуда?          про каток, это не для тебя)
<KREDO> я из Узбекистана
<solomich> ясно
<solomich> как погода у вас?)
<SergeyIT> solomich, асфальт укатывать?
<solomich> может быть, и асфальт..
<KREDO> нормална сегодня толка чут-чут холодна +5
<hookah> SergeyIT: день добрый
<solomich> и это холодно?) у нас -20 холодно
<SergeyIT> здорово!
<KREDO> да я знаю да эта для нас холодна
<solomich> у нас сейчас -1 - утром растаяло все и дождик был
<P[0_o]nika> угу . Зато вчерашний снегопд немного облагородил все это
<uvvtu> у нас -44
<SergeyIT> solomich, на вас циклон надвигается с ветерком
<Nebulosa> solomich: и это холодно? у нас если -20 значит можно гулять весь день!
<hookah> у нас вот +17
<uvvtu> у нас при -20 идут загорать
<solomich> uvvtu Nebulosa какой город
<solomich> ?
<Nebulosa> solomich: разный
<uvvtu> вот такие у нас суровые мужики
<uvvtu> НОвая Земля
<Nebulosa> кстати да в -20 реально загораешь
<KREDO> у нас в зиме толка 1 раз снег был :(
<hookah> очень суровые и очень бледные =)
<Nebulosa> hookah: почему.. у нас и пляжи есть и море
<P[0_o]nika> да ладно если солнце яркое то  загореть вполне можно )
<solomich> конечно)
<SergeyIT> и загар долго держится
<KREDO> мы вес летом загараемся :)))
<solomich> кто бы мог подумать... на канале #ubuntu-ru обсуждаем погоду...)
<Nebulosa> KREDO: летом нельзя.. летом дожди
<solomich> а я загораю в больнице - под кварцем)
<solomich> уже как нигр стал
<KREDO> Nebulosa у нас мало бывает дожди
<Nebulosa> я загораю дома, от энергосберегающей лампочки!
<solomich> у нас летом если и бывает дождь, то он будет идти три дня подряд
<solomich> Nebulosa а я в больнице - бесплатно)
<Nebulosa> я тоже бесплатно
<Nebulosa> хотя погоди...
<solomich> лампочка денег стоит)
<Nebulosa> о неет!!
<solomich> [2600] привет
<KREDO> ubuntu-ru=gismeteo-tu
 * [2600] Всем привет
<Nebulosa> [2600] /0
<solomich> KREDO это точно
<[2600]> solomich: здаровоэ
<[2600]> )
<solomich> [2600] какдила?)
<[2600]> отлично
<solomich> у меня тоже
 * solomich собирается к другу
<Nebulosa> ubuntu-ru=mamba-ru
<solomich> это точно
<solomich> иквизитор однако
<KREDO> solomich кто админ здес я новой поетому
<solomich> хз
<KREDO> а нету его
<solomich> есть операторы)
<KREDO> nick знаеш оперов?
<Nebulosa> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<onoez_omg> может кто-то знает как заставить rhythmbox проигрывать oma?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего? э
<inkvizitor68sl> падонкавщина запрещена
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: Omaha's Songs
<onoez_omg> никакой пандонковщины
<vonderer> всем салют
<vonderer> никто не в курсе, умеет ли weechat xdcc?
<onoez_omg> хотелось бы просто чтобы поддерживалось воспроизведение файликов этого формата
<Nebulosa> кто все эти люди??
<skai> Nebulosa: кто все эти буквы
<Nebulosa> да
<inkvizitor68sl> KREDO, чего хотел то?
<KREDO> не проста заинтересовалос
<KREDO> Nebulosa тқ откуда
<KREDO> ты
<KREDO> народ чаго молчим
<KREDO> !ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntu 11.04'
<KREDO> !virus
<ubuntuhelp> Антивирус в Linux Вам вряд ли понадобится. Необходимость в нём может возникнуть разве что в случаях, когда файлы передаются на компьтеры с Windows. См: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KREDO> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<KREDO> !compizconfig
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='compizconfig'
<KREDO> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<skai> @voice KREDO
<AndreX> KREDO, не муч бота
<KREDO> -:))))) ок
<inkvizitor68sl> KREDO, мучь, но только в привате
<KREDO> как эта
<KREDO> разве привате боти не отвечают
<inkvizitor68sl> отвечают. поэтому мучь в привате, а не флуди на канале
<KREDO> !whois ubuntuhelp
<AndreX> KREDO, так /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<KREDO> классна спс тебе
<Aselicon> а у меня бинарник криво ставится
<s_lim> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<s_lim> кто подскажет как отцепить впн соединение от гномовской связки ключей?
<lelouch> s_lim: залезь в настройку связки и удали оттуда впн
<s_lim> а где эта настройка есть?
<Nebulosa> потом в новый брелок добавить и указать чтоб пароль не спрашивало
<Nebulosa> s_lim: seahorse запускать
<s_lim> Nebulosa: в новый брелок доболять обязательно?
 * andreylosev is away: unwilling and/or not able to chat :
<Nebulosa> да
<Nebulosa> чтобы пароль не спрашивать
<s_lim> Nebulosa: а как добавить впн в новый брелок?
<Nebulosa> он сам добавляется когда будет запрашивать пароль
<Nebulosa> сделай новый брелок, укажи его дефолтным
<Nebulosa> запускай впн
<Nebulosa> он пойдет записываться в дефолтный брелок, там укажи что пароль не нужно запрашивать
<s_lim> Nebulosa: а как сделать дефолтным?
<Nebulosa> потом обратно выставь дефолтным брелок со всеми другими паролями
<Nebulosa> ПКМ по брелку Cltkfnm gj evjkxfyb.
<Nebulosa> сделать по умолчанию
<s_lim> че то я так нихрена и не понял с этими брелками...
<s_lim> для чего их вообще придумали
 * solomich вернулся с катка, который оказался закрыт( час потратил зря...
<solomich> Ну, привет всем, с кем не здоровался
<Sergey_IT> solomich, я же  говорю асфальт укатывать ) (только не  бей)
 * solomich бьет Sergey_IT
<zenadoreg> Как заставить включиться ви-фи адаптер?
<zenadoreg> в только что установленой убунте 10.10
<solomich> какая модель?
<Sergey_IT> и  что  за  агрегат?
<zenadoreg> acer aspire one 721
<zenadoreg> это бук про адаптер ни чо не знаю
<Minimal> hi
<solomich> Minimal, привет
<SergeyIT> zenadoreg, в биосе включен? lspci ? и т.п.
<zenadoreg> вот я не знаю да же что это такое
<zenadoreg> я до этого ставил убунту только на стационарный, там не надо было и стало надонастраивать ви-фи, а щас поставил на бук,
<inkvizitor68sl> ..............
<inkvizitor68sl> zenadoreg, это НАШИ проблемы, что ТЫ не щнаешь какой там модуль ?
<inkvizitor68sl> задолбало уже... "а какой ... ? " "а я то откуда знаююю? " как будто оно нам надо
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<zenadoreg> я ищу
<Aselicon> что делать если бинарник устанавливает не все файлы?
<AbiGeuS> Привет всем.
<Minimal> хай
<Minimal> видимо нужно найти не битый бинарник
<SergeyIT> zenadoreg, http://www.google.ru/search?q=acer+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82+%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Aselicon> Minimal: он нормальный
<Minimal> почему тогда не ставится?
<Aselicon> вот незнаю. при установке ошибок нет. а файлов нехватает
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, вирусы пооткусывали )
<Minimal> как понял что не хватает?
<enriko_fermi> новый флешплеер вышел
<AbiGeuS> Столкнулся с проблемой такой, на ВДСку работающую под debian + ISPManager прикрепленно два домена. созданно два ящика - по одному на каждый домен. С основного домена почта уходит и приходит без проблем, со второго не получается. Пишет 550 No such user here. Кто-нибуд
<AbiGeuS> ь сталктвался с такой проблемой?
<enriko_fermi> няшный...наверное
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: ну правда, что делать?
<Minimal> ставить дебина там все стабильно
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, разбери скрипт, не?
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: а как=)
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, в начале бинарника скрипт должен быть...
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: а как я его посмотрю онже бинарный. гедит нехочет открывать
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, а чего за бинарник?
<Aselicon> braid
<KREDO> привет всем
<Aselicon> вчера долго мучал. при запуске установленого strace сказал что файлов не хватает
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, это ссылка? )
<KREDO> как установит гаджети в ubuntu
<KREDO> !gadget
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gadget'
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3322676
<KREDO> народ помогите я хотел установит гаджети в линух
<enriko_fermi> @voice Aselicon
<Aselicon> KREDO: гугли - Виджеты+linux
<zVOLKzRuS> мне тоже интересно про гаджеты
<enriko_fermi> о.artus тут:)
<KREDO> как устанавливаю нескажете :)
<KREDO> !gadget browser
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gadget browser'
<Aselicon> KREDO: гугл в помощь. все разженанно
<enriko_fermi> я ж казал
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, найди просмотрщик (я Крузадером пользуюсь)
<artus> enriko_fermi, ты опять шифруеся? ))
<enriko_fermi> artus: не.этож известный ник:)
<enriko_fermi> в данных широтах:)
<Minimal>  у меня пицца из рук сыпется :-D корки мочите
<KREDO> какой самий лучший dock или панел навигатор
<SergeyIT> тот, который работает
<KREDO> их много же
<SergeyIT> у меня ни одного (
<KREDO> кто пробовал
<KREDO> устанави класная штука
<Minimal> скрины покажи что за г такая
<SergeyIT> даже за штуку не буду )
<KREDO> а почему вред компу или на ОС
<SergeyIT> бесполезная...
<Minimal> сыпется все
<kas_> Всем добрый вечер... не подскажете есть ли русская версия Mozilla Thunderbird под Ubuntu 10/10
<solomich> скорее всего есть
<solomich> какая разница - какая версия бубунты?
<SergeyIT> kas_, а чем она отличается?
<kas_> кто?
<SergeyIT> русская версия
<artus> kas_, тандерберд-l10n-ru поставь
<kas_> тем что там русскими буквами все написанно))) я имел ввиду рксификатор))
<artus> kas_, и вообще, поиск по тому же синаптику пользуй
<kas_> я просто спросил есть ли... а не ссылы клянчил
<SergeyIT> kas_, интересно, тебе шашечки или ехать ? ;)
<kas_> не понял вопрос
<sov_> Привет всем!
<sov_> подскажите ,можно ли распечатать содержимое консоли (не используя копи-паст)?
<artus> sov_, тебе вывод чего либо?
<artus> если да то zzz > text
<artus> и все упадет в файлик text
<bogdan__> Привет. Как знать включен или выключен Компиз?
<enriko_fermi> bogdan__: если дрожат окна и прочие плбшки - вкулючен
<kas_> -artus- команда (sudo apt-get install thunderbird-l10n-ru)  Не удалось найти пакет thunderbird-l10n-ru
<artus> kas_, aptitude search thunderbird
<bogdan__> ничего не дрожит, но это же не значит что он выключен?) в параметры -  внешний вид - еффекты отключены. этого достаточно что бы быть уверенным что компиз выключен?
<artus> bogdan__, да, можеш спать спокойно )
<Aselicon> )
<kas_> а т.е установить тхундерборд а потом ру локализацию
<artus> kas_, тоесть все сразу ставить если приспичило )
<sov_> artus, я имел ввиду вывод всего текстового содержимого консоли прямо на принтер
<artus> sov_, не, таким извратом я не занимался )
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: и как этим крузадером глядеть?
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, F3 - (как в нортон коммандер)
<hookah> artus: не чувствуешь себя воспитателем в детском саду? )))
<artus> hookah, ))
<SergeyIT> в доме пристарелых
<hookah> SergeyIT: престарелых инвалидов? ))
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: The file /home/messir/Загрузки/Braid/braid-linux.bin is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file
<Aselicon> какбы открылся но кодировку непонимает
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, и что? Ты же редактировать его не будешь? Или будешь?
<Aselicon> хм ну врядли. а что мне сделать?
<SergeyIT> hookah, во, вспомнил - богодельня )
<kas_> а как задать интервал IP  адресов в прожке Zenmap
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, смотреть в текстовом виде
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: http://paste.pro/897435
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, извини, не думал что он эльф (
<hookah> кетайцы вообще офигели - человек один купил вайфай адаптер, а в комплекте вместо дров диск с backtrack 3 и 4 (причем на кЕтайском) и картинка как ломать вайфай
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: все плохо?
<Aselicon> hookah: =)))
<artus> hookah, ну норм ) на далекстриме он идеть в комплект к модулям )
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, покупать!
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: идея..
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: так а почему у других все норм а у меня - нет?
<hookah> жестоко )) но тот факт что БТ на китайском меня впечатлил больше всего )
<hookah> скоро англ нафиг - все будем учить китайский )
<SergeyIT>  Aselicon, карма, видимо
<SergeyIT> х-мистер снял маску и обнажил злобный оскал...
<skai> SergeyIT: че?
<Aselicon> нххх
<Aselicon> ехх
<SergeyIT> skai, молчу...
<skai> ааааа.где моя маска?!
<enriko_fermi> вы ничего не видели:)
 * SergeyIT испугался и убежал домой...
<enriko_fermi> мвахахахах
<Aselicon> ой
<dmay> кто тут?
<enriko_fermi> кто все эти буквы?
<Aselicon> тебя надо забанить, жуткое чудище!!!
<Aselicon> хватит пугать простой люд
<dmay> кого забанить? меня? меня уже забанили. три раза (
<Aselicon> энрико
<Aselicon> демон из ада
<dmay> ферми не существует. и квантов тоже.
<dmay> да и фотонов тоже
 * Aselicon пыщь пыщь фотонами в глаза dmay
 * Aselicon бомбардирует сетчатку dmay
<dmay> и электронов, которыми ты тут по всяким интернетам кидаешься тоже
<dmay> так что низачот
<hookah> и вообще, земля плоская и лежит на трех слонах
<himik> пруфлинки в студию
<Aselicon> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=1e2bd580d07d03a2
<hookah> Aselicon: браво, маэстро ))
 * Aselicon поклонился
<hookah> Aselicon[Wash]: посуду чтоль мыть ушел? )))
<Aselicon[Wash]> hookah: себя))
<Aselicon[Wash]> скоро буду)
<akaWolf> dmay: как это?
<akaWolf> энергия Ферми
<dmay> akaWolf: man quantum_physics же
<akaWolf> dmay: так можно дорассуждаться, что мы все в Матрице...
<dmay> akaWolf: а ты всё ещё думаешь что нет?
<akaWolf> не уверен
<hookah> значит тебе крааасненькую =)
 * hookah злобно ухмыляется
<akaWolf> )
<dmay> сиреневенькую ему. и в процедурную, на промывку желудка!
<bosyi> не могу установить оперу через ППА deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ lenny non-free #Opera Official Source - E: Деякі пакунки неможливо автентифікувати
<hookah> а где смысл давать таблетку и тут же желудок промывать? эффекту не будет
<dmay> да любую китайскую железку, типа http://www.sunsky-online.com/view/20392/USB+Laser+Barcode+Scanner+EAN+UPC+Reader.htm
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> вронгвиндов
<dmay> деяки панунки, это, канешно, сильно
<dmay> *пакунки, извините
<artus> bosyi, причем тут ленни это раз, и два это то что репозиторий подпиши
<dmay> bosyi: причина проста - опера отсталое проприетарное комбайнообразное мамно.
<bosyi> ну я добавлял через убунту твик, все ж ее хвалят. проблему решил - нужно было нажать "y", а не "т" как предлагало. просто фаерфокс медленный, хром бысто работает, но я например не знаю где там в нем асоциации файлов и как настроить чтобы он открывал то
<bosyi> если подскажите как в хроме сделать что бы торрент файл открывался програмой буду благодарен
<hookah> торрент файл скачивается и появляется в нижней панели, ты на него один раз тыкаешь мышкой и он открывается в чем надо
<dmay> да ну нафиг эти ваши браузеры
<dmay> давайте лучше обсудим китайские ондроидотаблетки?
<dmay> такая http://www.sunsky-online.com/product/default!view.do?subject.id=67132 или такая http://www.sunsky-online.com/product/default!view.do?subject.id=106115 ?
<bosyi> hookah, да но это уже два клика мышкой.
<enriko_fermi> @voice dmay
<dmay> bosyi: если ты лентяй, то тебе не место в линуксе!
<dmay> enriko_fermi: это за что? за нафиг или за теблетки?
<hookah> artus: пришел, увидел, запретил =)
<dmay> просто чтобы быть уверенным
<enriko_fermi> за флуд
<dmay> ня
<hookah> enriko_fermi: то есть это тебе адресовалось )
<bosyi> dmay, при чем тут лентяй? если б они в хроме функционал расширили было бы чудо. а андроид рулит!
<dmay> но вы всё таки надумайте мне что нить про таблетки? а то влом одну коробку везти за дофигабабла
<dmay> а так будет две. и ещё ящик какой нить ненужной фигни по два бакса ^_^'
<hookah> bosyi: вот так расширают функционал - а потом всякие лентяи начинают жаловаться что браузер медленный
<hookah> bosyi: и не два клика мышкой, а один - на саму ссылку на торрент-файл тебе так и так ткнуть придется, а как скачается - там один клик прям в браузере, никуда ходить не надо
<dmay> так про таблетки мне кто нить что нить насоветует?
<bosyi> hookah, на один клик больше. в любом случае. здесь не принципами, а удобством нужно руководствоватся.
<enriko_fermi> @kban --user dmay 3600 советую медитацию и гуглотацию.до просветления
 * bybyby %)
<hookah> bosyi: ну тут уж тебе придется выбирать - медленный браузер, или лишний клик мышкой. хотя как правильно было уже замечено, не понимаю как человек для которого принципиален один клик может пользоваться линуксом
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет
<hookah> ку
<Aselicon> куку
<Fantomag> Всем доброго вечера:)
<bosyi_>  /COMMANDS
<solomich> Доброго времени суток
<Karantin> вечер добрый)
<Aselicon> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=49043
<Sashqa> Âñåì çäðàñòè
<ubuntuhelp> Sashqa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sashqa> íàðîä íóæåí ñîâåò =)
<ubuntuhelp> Sashqa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sashqa> vsem privet
<solomich> Sashqa привет
<artus> Sashqa, транслит запрещен
<Sashqa> 9 4erez oper`y sigu... ne mogy kodirovky pomen9t`
<hookah> artus, do you know how to switch to russian layout in Enlightement 17?
<Sashqa> ìåíÿ ïîíÿòíî?
<ubuntuhelp> Sashqa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Sashqa я же сказал
<Karantin> .http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Karantin> оно с ютф 8 работает
<artus> hookah, неа) не ставил его)
<jillsmitt> у меня две ошибки на этапе начальной загрузки до старта плимута, это связано с зависимостями модулей ядра для 35ой версии, куда это логируется?
<artus> Karantin, да по первой же ссылке ботом даной написано как кодировку в опере поменять, было бы желание
<hookah> оо, нашел кажется
<artus> hookah, и как он тебе ?
<artus> hookah, тоже вот тумаю в виртуалке пошупать )
<hookah> забавно. только с лайв запустился
<hookah> пока не установил. но думаю что перейду на него, выглядит достойно
<solomich> Слушайте, какой командой очищается away message? просто только начал юзать ирц)
<solomich> Galaxy2000, привет
<Galaxy2000> превед
<hookah> только вот теперь не могу понять как тут кодировку сменить ))
<hookah> точнее раскладку
<hookah> че-то меня попутало
<solomich> :)
<solomich> ну так как удалить away message?)
<hookah> жееесть, хотел в гугле набрать запрос "как сменить раскладку в е17", набрал "как" - он мне предлагает первый вариант "как жрать суши"
<hookah> ужос
<Fantomag> ))
<solomich> да, про суши уже давно известно)
<hookah> я че-то никогда не замечал ) хотя помню меня порадовало когда ввел запрос про макбук, самый популярный был - "как вытащить застрявший диск из макбука", че-то такое
<solomich> :D
<hookah> блин короче не могу даже в терминале теперь ниче набрать потому что раскладка русская. наверное-таки надо еще в виртуалке погонять и разобраться
<hookah> счасвернус
<only_you> как обновить флеш в фф?
<solomich> плагин обнови просто
<only_you> скачать .деб с офф сайта?
<solomich> плагин в фф обновить флешевский вроде. можно и дебкой
<SUFLEX> лицца
<Aselicon> Lego Дупло, Лего Аэропорт.
<Sergey_IT> а чего так тихо?
<dmay> не знаю, меня уже разбанили
<Sergey_IT> dmay, у тебя каждый день - банный ))
<Anton2d> Хелп. Обновился сегодня Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. Теперь в chromium падает плагин флеша... что можно сделать
<Sergey_IT> dmay_ *
<Anton2d> в файр-фоксе причем работает
<dmay> баня - это полезно для организма!
<dmay> и для работы тоже :3
<Sergey_IT> это да - расслабляет)
<solomich> кстати да :)
<Sergey_IT> щас банщик придет и процедуры нам пропишет )
<solomich> )
<Anton2d> в chromium показывает: Shockwave Flash - Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<Anton2d> но при запуске видео - не работает
<solomich> а в фф все работает как надо?
<Anton2d> ага
<solomich> странно
<Anton2d> случилось после сегодняшнего обновления
<solomich> убунту 10.10?
<Anton2d> да
<solomich> не знаю - у меня все также, и все работает o_O
<Anton2d> обновлялся сегодня  Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ?
 * Sergey_IT отключил флэш за ненадобностью
<solomich> ибо нех.й
<solomich> :)
<Anton2d> я бы тоже рад это говно тоже не видеть и незнать, но по работе требуется
<artus> @kick solomich не материмся!
<solomich> извините
<solomich> bggooo, привет
<bggooo> solomich, привет
<solomich> padavan, привет
<padavan> Ghbdtn
<padavan> Привет
<Anton2d> што-то наверное я нахимичил синаптик показывает версии софта как 10.10.1
<Anton2d> тотже хромиум bla-bla-ubuntu0.10.10.1
<Anton2d> и флеш плугин также, вроде раньше не замечал... Блин обновился на свою голову.
<Anton2d> ладно, завтра буду разбираться, СН
<Anton2d> надо думать как откатить плугин до предыдущей версии. Ладно спать я.
<sylion> Люди подскажите пожалуйста: при входе в КДЕ пишет "Система управления питанием KDE не доступна, не найдено ни одного модуля управления питанием..." что надо установить? (KDE 4.6)
<artus> гном )
<Fantomag> )
<dmay> я бы ещё предложил виндовс, но ведь опять зобанют (
<artus> dmay, канешно )
<sylion> People tell me please: at the entrance to the KDE writes "KDE's power management system is not available, did not match any power management module ..." that want to install? (KDE 4.6)
<artus> @voice sylion
<artus> sylion, как бе язык обчшения на канале руский
<sylion> ой сорри, не туда написал, у меня много каналов открыто, но мой пост на русском выше
<artus> sylion, и да, тебе к кдешникам) им виднее чего там поломалось)
<artus> @devoice sylion
<_newbie3> @voice _newbie3
<artus> _newbie3, ты правила хорошо читал?
<artus> @voice _newbie3
<_newbie3> artus, давно тут?
<artus> давно
<_newbie3> artus, что-то я тебя не припоминаю
<artus> иии
<_newbie3> просто
<_newbie3> июль 2010 в логах засветился )
<markmx> артус, а ты с какова района? =) я думаю этот вопрос имелся в виду после (11:58:49 PM) _newbie3: artus, что-то я тебя не припоминаю
<markmx> авот у меня такой вопрос: убунта стоит на внешнем винтике, который подключен к ноуту через юсб. все прекрасно работает убунту грузится с этого винта как положено, в биосе ноута все прекрасно настроилось для загрузки с данного винта, вопро
<SUFLEX> вопрос: что делать?
<markmx> именно
<markmx> в чем лапша где покрутить и что подправить
<markmx> ато невозможно пользоваться флешками в итоге
<markmx> да что уж флешки, телефон не зарядить
<_newbie3> у ноута один разъем для флешки?
<markmx> нет у ноута всего 4 разъема
<artus> флешки то тут при чем ?
<markmx> 1 разъем - винт, 1 - мышка с клавой, и два свободных
<markmx> так вот в свободные разъемы я не могу втыкать флешки
<markmx> вот причем тут флешки
<SUFLEX> переверни ее
<markmx> мышку? =)
<yurau_> нет женщину
<_newbie3> флешку
<markmx> куда перевернуть?
<_newbie3> а почему нельзя в свободные?
<SUFLEX> на запад
<markmx> телефон в качестве флешки счас
<markmx> епарасете я ж описал почему
<KupuJlJl> всем привет!
<antik> нет ты ничего не описал
<markmx> авот у меня такой вопрос: убунта стоит на внешнем винтике, который подключен к ноуту через юсб. все прекрасно работает убунту грузится с этого винта как положено, в биосе ноута все прекрасно настроилось для загрузки с данного винта, вопро
<yurau_> markmx: мы не поняли
<markmx> хм...
<yurau_> видны только 3 строки
<markmx> ну смарите еще раз. убунта стоит на внешнем винте, который воткнт в один из юсби
<_newbie3> настроилось для загрузки с данного винта, вопро
<antik> у тебя 4 разбема - 1 для винта- 1 для мышки = 2 свободных
<markmx> стоит мне воткнуть что нить в другие юсби - например флешку, то убунту сходит с ума
<SUFLEX> как
<_newbie3> снов
<markmx> да епарасете =)))))
<markmx> так
<SUFLEX> симптомы
<markmx> всего разъемов 4 =)
<yurau_> запиши на видео и выложи в инет
<markmx> симптомы - наступает коллапс, вместо текстов меню - квадратики, не работает ни один хоткей, ничо не запускает,
<yurau_> как система сходит с ума
<SUFLEX> ну 4-2 = 2 свободных. туда МОЖНО втыкать
<markmx> счас попробую
<markmx> низя втыкать ) убунте плоха становиться
<SUFLEX> как????
<yurau_> :)
<SUFLEX> опиши
<markmx> (12:10:32 AM) markmx: симптомы - наступает коллапс, вместо текстов меню - квадратики, не работает ни один хоткей, ничо не запускает,
<antik> кроме телефона что-то другое пробовал подключать?
<markmx> ща попробую воткнуть и сриннуть
<yurau_> markmx: а почему ты грузишься с усб винта? что обыкновенного винта нет?
<markmx> да
<artus> markmx, смотри в сторону правил монтирования usbшечек, попробуй прибить винт с бубунтой по имени железяки намертво
<yurau_> могет надо в другой усб воткнуть
<yurau_> либо винт либо флешку
<yurau_> там ведь тоже несовместимые стандарты есть
<antik> artus: а что там может быть с правами?
<SUFLEX> попробуй мышку вытащить. а флешку в задницу засунуть. ноута
<artus> antik, а я про права ниче не говорил)
<antik> сорри, правила =)
<artus> antik, я говорил о том что бубунта коряво монтируе флешки)
<antik> и в какие правила ему лезть? в fstab или на уровень железа?
<artus> че сразу в фстаб, удев
<yurau_> надо грузиться с СД а не с усб драйва
<artus> да и логи бы сначала дмесга посмотреть , на предмет реакции на телефон или флешку
<SUFLEX> смотррел???
<yurau_> а если хочет надежности то как все с жесткого диска
<antik> yurau_: интересно как ты будешь каждый раз после перезагрузки заново ставить все нужные проги на лайвсиди =)
<SUFLEX> markmx ты че выпадаешь
<artus> yurau_, че ты достебался до сд ? если грузится с внешнего винта значит так надо, причем здесь сд?
<yurau_> потомучто нетиповая конфигурация. тестировщики так не тестировали
<markmx> мда... хардресет помог, ничо не отскринилось прсото замораживается и все на ноуте мигает две лампочки бочонок и замочек с буквой S =)непомню куда дел по ноуту книжку )
<markmx> с внешнего... ну на ноуте стоит виста и чтобы не портить ей загрузку реализовал старт с внешнего
<antik> yurau_: это не мастдай, тут и не должно быть типовой конфигурации
<markmx> в итоге чтобы вернуться в висту достаточно просто выдернуть внешный и бежать =)
<SUFLEX> ниче не втыкай. посмотри логи dmesg
<artus> хы, панику чтоль поймал?
<markmx> кстати да может он у меня неправильно монтируется? суфлекс где это посмареть?
<markmx> не не паника прсото фризиться все в системе ни на что не реагирует
<SUFLEX> /var/log/dmesg
<antik> а мне покажи плиз /etc/ftab =)
<antik> будем лечить с разных сторон =)
<markmx> суфлекс - 61 килобас, отпастеинить?
<SUFLEX> снизу возьми кусок
<SUFLEX> строк 100
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/XH2BLGRd - стк11 это вебкамера, нормальное поведение, а вот остальное посмари плиз
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/mTDh4D9r антик fstab
<artus> EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<artus> markmx, че ероры сыпятцо?
<markmx> куда сыпятся? нет при загрузке ничо не показывает везде окей
<SUFLEX> какая флешка у тя
<markmx> у меня их три... с телефоном 4
<SUFLEX> не. которую ты тыкаешь
<markmx> претек на гиг, два кингстона на гиг, телефон на 32
<markmx> одинаковая реакция на любую из них
<markmx> втыкаю и наступает полный фриз
<markmx> тьфу
<markmx> трансенд а не кингстон =)))
<antik> а не может быть элементарно - не хватка пиатния? О_о
<markmx> хм.. .как вариант рассмотрим
<markmx> видать винт отжирает себе все?
<markmx> у винта нету доп питания то есть живет строго за счет юсби
<antik> винт в задние разъемы. мышку не подключай и попробуй включить флэшку
<artus> markmx, тут видиш ли в чем дело, виновато скорее всего то что перемонтируетцо у тя винт в ро
<markmx> сек =) если пропаду... то сами знаете кто виновен =)
<yurau_> markmx: система обновлена?
<antik> перемонтируется sdb1 а рут на sda1
<markmx> текс клава с мышой назад не вернулись =) иконка раскладки превратилась в два квадратика, в менюшке вместо иконок показываюься перечеркнутые кружочки... печатаю с клавы ноута
<antik> скрин пожалуйста
<markmx> я бы рад... но не реагирует
<markmx> не запускается ничего просто крутится мышка думает и все
<markmx> хот кеи не пашут
<antik> ну ты как-то же сейчас ечатаешь
<markmx> с клавы ноута
<yurau_> ктрл+альт+ф1 работает?
<markmx> да
<markmx> альт ф2 нет
<markmx> сижу в xfce4 тут на панельке была кнопкакоторая открывает тандер или как его ну показывает папочки типа чтобы быстро перейти открыть, так вот =) тыкнул в нее и она пропала =)
<markmx> пробуем разлогиниться пожалуй
<markmx> мда
<markmx> при клике в меню на логаут =) ничо не произошло
<markmx> при контр аьт ф1 пашет клава внешняя а утт паше тока ноутовая
<markmx> текс
<markmx> ребутнулся хардресетом
<pahan> и как теперь робить?
<KupuJlJl> всем привет!
<pahan> hi
<markmx> было следующее
<markmx> не пашут хоткеи некоторые, но пашет контрл альт ф1, в терминале в этом позволяет печатать с внешней клавы, которая отказывается пахать на рабочем столе
<markmx> при логине в терминале полезли ошибки криптования что-то про EXT4 и что-то там все запомнить не смог, буду рад если подскажете куда это могло залогироваться
<markmx> в меню xfce у приложений вместо ярлычков повылазили иконки отсутствия, ну типа кружок красный перечеркнутый
<markmx> музыка продолжала играть =)
<KupuJlJl> можно обратиться с вопросом?
<artus> !ask | KupuJlJl
<ubuntuhelp> KupuJlJl: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<markmx> но уже лучше при отключении клавы и мышки и втыкании флешки убунта не фризилась а прсото как бы вошла в коллапс
<markmx> и даже позволила мне вам нафлудить на канал
<markmx> значит таки дело могет быть в проблемах
<markmx> а - питание
<markmx> б - неправильный автомаунтинг флешек
<markmx> может рассмотрим второй пока что?
<KupuJlJl> Команда 'Finch' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:
<KupuJlJl>  Команда 'finch' из пакета 'finch' (main)
<KupuJlJl> Finch: команда не найдена
<KupuJlJl> постоянно выскакивает в эта штука в консоли.. Как её убрать?
<pahan> KupuJlJl, как только консоль открываешь выскакивает?
<KupuJlJl> да..
<Sergey_IT> а finch ставил?
<KupuJlJl> угу
<markmx> а консоль ты открываешь gnome-terminal -e finch?
<pahan> ну регистр не совпадает
<KupuJlJl> открываю терминал и ввожу finch
<pahan> а таб ее подсвечивает?
<KupuJlJl> Пробовал очистить историю команд.. снёс финч.. ничего не могает..
<KupuJlJl>  pahan, немного не понял по поводу таб её подсвчивает..
<markmx> набери в консоли fi и нажми два раза таб
<pahan> KupuJlJl,  так ты хочешь запустить или наоборот?
<KupuJlJl> ясно..  нет не подсвечивает
<markmx> как у тебя запускается консоль? как ты ее запускаешь?
<KupuJlJl> ребят напрягает то что в текстовом режиме или при запуске терминала сразу и постоянно выскакивает надпись Команда 'Finch' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:  Команда 'finch' из пакета 'finch' (main) Finch: команда не найдена.. Запустить я конечно же finch запускаю..
<KupuJlJl> запускаю Приложения - Стандартные
<markmx> анука давай иначе попробуем
<markmx> альт ф2
<markmx> gnome-terminal
<KupuJlJl> ну или так
<markmx> запускается и опять орет что нету финча?
<KupuJlJl> да постоянно орёт
<markmx> хм... ставь финча заного
<markmx> будем в нем отключать поползновения
<pahan> 'это скрипт выполняется
<pahan> какойто
<pahan> ща ченить нагуглю
<markmx> кстати да, запусти счас терминал и выведи htop
<KupuJlJl> минутку
<markmx> lf b rfr elfkzk abyxf&
<markmx> да и как удалял финча?
<markmx> пургом?
<KupuJlJl> да
<markmx> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove 
<markmx> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove finch
<markmx>  как то так
<KupuJlJl> Спасибо! Буду пробовать..
<markmx> ты счас пробуй и сразу отписывай о резалтах =)
<bosyi_> а какая разница между пургом и ремувом?
<markmx> ремув не удаляет конфиги
<markmx> а пург косит все
<pahan> можешь попробовать найти файл на компе с содержимым Finch
<markmx> во подумал тут, а может можно отключить автомонтирование флешки?
<KupuJlJl> пургом удалил finch.. ubuntu tweak'ом очистил систему.. всё без изменений
<KupuJlJl> искал "Finch" в системе нету...
<artus> grep -rn 'Finch' ~/
<markmx> хехе тыкаю флешку и получаю - анабле ту коннект файловая система vfat
<markmx> d j,otv gjrf uhtie yf ytljcnfnjr gbnfybz? pyfxbn ye;ty pf,xbr rfr z gjybvf.
<markmx> епарасете =)
<markmx> звиняйте, больше не буду всем пасип за то что пытались помоч
<KupuJlJl> Пока ничего не получилось.. Всем спасибо! До встречи!
<example> привет
<example> видно мой текст?
<example> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<example> !help msg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help msg'
<example> !help nickserv
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help nickserv'
<example> так видно мну или не видно?)
<example> новый клиент заюзываю
<artus> видно
<example> artus: спасибо, а то задрался идентифицироваться
<example> у меня такая проблема: поставил апач, создал виртуальный новый хост. /amg/ кидаю в amg симлинк ln -s /media/main/.../www  /amg/www
<example> а если в браузере набрать amg, то он этой папки не видит
<example> симлинковой
<example> никто симлинки не делал?))
<rapidsp> re
<example> q
<example> rapidsp: как с симлинками? Дружишь?))
<rapidsp> местами )
<rapidsp> а что с ними?
<example> сделал симлинк в виртуальный хостинг  (apache)
<example> нифига не видит
<artus> и не должен
<artus> а в конфиге путь прописать религия не позволяет?
<artus> проканает только если маунтить папку)
<example> о
<example> маунтить - это вариант
<example> потому что мне надо отдельно хост
<example> чтобы не путать
<example> а замаунтить при запуске апача это в /etc/fstab прописывать?
<artus> example, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ru/vhosts/
<artus> example, не страдай фигней , и читай ман по апачу
<example> придётся завтра. Там много букаф...А спать хочется...Я уже часов 5 страдал с этой фигнёй
<VenoM4uk> Бррррр
<VenoM4uk> есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-10
<XuMuK> ку всем
<[Raiden]> ку
<User242[web]> 1
<User264[web]> проверка
<User264[web]> хуй
<User264[web]> хуй
<User264[web]> бан
<User264[web]> но бан
<User264[web]> хуй
<User264[web]> э пацаны хуй?
<User242[web]> ага
<User264[web]> лан качрое
<User264[web]> я чит тестить пошел
<User242[web]> стой
<User242[web]> стой
<User264[web]> ?
<User242[web]> кинь в скайп его мне
<User242[web]> я приму попозже
<User264[web]> хуй
<User264[web]> проверка
<User264[web]> хуй
<User264[web]> хуй
<User242[web]> да не забанят тебя
<User242[web]> кидай короче в скайп
<User264[web]> где антимат?
<User264[web]> даже у меня на локовском сервере антимат был
<User242[web]> хз
<User242[web]> да же на вс ворлд был)
<User242[web]> ПАСАНЫ ББ АЛЛЛ
<User242[web]> ЛИНКУС КРУТВ
<User242[web]> А*
<xumuk_> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<sharikoff> XuMuK ?
<jillsmitt> валя приятно зачитывает
<jillsmitt> я не слышал подкаст 15го сентября
<Anton2d> Ну что ни у кого флеш в хромиуиме не перестал работать после обновления свежего, я один такой ?
<troubadour> привет
<troubadour> как мне снять зависимости с пакета?
<ck80> Anton2d хром отстой, ставь нихром
<troubadour> что он весь десктоп не тянул
<ck80> troubadour никак, они необходимы. Поэтому они и называются зависимости
<troubadour> команда aptitude unmarkauto не сработает?
<Anton2d> Шо за нихром, почему хром отстой ? и хром мне нужен что бы тестить сайты, т.к. броузер распространенный.
<Anton2d> и не хром стоит у меня а хромиум, или это тоже самое?
<ck80> анмаравто это я как понял ни для этого существует, а для удаления только части пакета, если нужно оставить другие его части
<troubadour> мне надо снести hal
<troubadour> он тянет весь xfce4
<ck80> Anton2d пошутить пытался
<troubadour> как выпилить
<Anton2d> понятно, ладно, будем копать дальше.
<ck80> troubadour а зачем хал выпиливать?
<ck80> просто интересно
<troubadour> он не нужен
<sharikoff> глючная и ненужная весчь
<ck80> проводились тесты? сравнения? багтрекер забит событиями? я просто не в курсе
<KREDO> привет всем я хочу клонироват свою систему и поставить на другой комп в виндоузе знаю а в ubuntu как зделаю помогите
 * andreylosev is away: unwilling and/or not able to chat :
<[Green]> хм
<KREDO> привет всем я хочу клонироват свою систему и поставить на другой комп в виндоузе знаю а в ubuntu как зделаю помогите
<jillsmitt> ты уже говорил
<jillsmitt> клонироватЬ
<KREDO> не получается
<jillsmitt> воспользуйся программой apton
<jillsmitt> или remastersys
<KREDO> !clone
<ubuntuhelp> Что бы скопировать список всех пакетов на другую машину (или восстановить),выполните: « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », переместите "my-packages" на другую машину, и выполните: « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo apt
<troubadour> ребят
<KREDO> я с этой ползовался но у меня нету инет у другого компа
<adm> у меня в php есть запрос mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `tbl` WHERE `field1` LIKE '$qwr' UNION SELECT * FROM `tbl` WHERE `field2` LIKE '$qwr' ORDER BY `field3` ASC LIMIT '$a', '$b';");   Почему он ругается на использование переменных a и b в LIMIT ?
<ViruSkin> adm: попробуй убрать точка запятую
<mva> нет
<mva> adm:
<mva> anti@note ~ % echo "<?php \$a=1; echo '\$a' ; ?>"|php
<mva> $a
<mva> вот почему
<VOLKINET1> Всем привет
<mva> adm: если, вдруг, не доходит — поменяй одинарные кавычки на двойные
<mva> и да, это оффтоп
<VOLKINET1> Вопрос можно
<KREDO> !who | VOLKINET1
<VOLKINET1> А Ubuntu live CD usb-модемы читает???
<KREDO> да мне тоже интересно про 3g модемов
<mva> а модемы надо читать?
<Nebulosa> вставьте и пробуйте
<mva> :)
<VOLKINET1> Я с винды
<KREDO> читает=работает :(
<VOLKINET1> читает=работает :(
<VOLKINET1> читает=работает :(    а че так
<KREDO> но эта собш. для mva
<VOLKINET1>  KREDO: но эта собш. для mva, а понятно
<VOLKINET1> А кто нибудь liveDVD пробовал
<KREDO> там ubuntu 11.04
<KREDO> ?
<VOLKINET1> Без понятия
<KREDO> какая там версия ubuntu? liveDVD
<VOLKINET1> Че за LTS
<KREDO> !LTS
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<VOLKINET1> Я как то ставил на флэху, 4экрана красных появились и все
<VOLKINET1> Ссылку на LiveCD скинте, а то чет не найду. Для ноута только.
<KREDO> http://megasoft.uz/soft/unix/ubuntu/2435.html
<VOLKINET1> спс
<VOLKINET1> http://megasoft.uz/soft/unix/ubuntu/2435.html вот ответ 404 Вернуться назад
<VOLKINET1> где ubunto liveCD найти
<KREDO> megasoft.uz неработает
<KREDO> http://ubuntu.ru/get#torrent
<VOLKINET1> неа
<KREDO> http://ubuntu.ru/get#torrent
<VOLKINET1> Ubuntu 10.10 CD эт чтоль
<VOLKINET1> эээ, а версия для всех чипов есть
<The_MEk_> т.е. для всех чипов?
<The_MEk_> для каких тебе надо?
<VOLKINET1> чтоб на всех ПК запустить
<The_MEk_> у тебя много пк с архитектурой, отличной от x86?
<VOLKINET1> нет. Мне для х86
<The_MEk_> ну так и качай для х86
<VOLKINET1> какая
<The_MEk_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<The_MEk_> эта например
<VOLKINET1> сд
<The_MEk_> ну сам то подумать чуток можешь?
<The_MEk_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<VOLKINET1> ага.
<VOLKINET1> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download вот вот интересная ссылка. Там инсрукциявродебы
<The_MEk_> а чем тебе первая не понравилась?
<Fantomag> )
<VOLKINET1> Да я перед этим случайно наперся на нее
<The_MEk_> хз... как можно случайно напереться на официальную страничку загрузки известного свободного продукта?
<The_MEk_> по-моему всё вполне закономерно
<The_MEk_> и логично
<The_MEk_> идёшь на офсайт
<The_MEk_> жмёшь кнопку (ссылку) download (загрузить) и качаешь что надо
<The_MEk_> как-то я например более логичного способа не вижу
<The_MEk_> остальные все дополнительные
<VOLKINET1> эт я знаю. А наперся на нее так в гугле пробил
<FONTER> здравствуйте
<The_MEk_> прив
<VOLKINET1> прив
<FONTER> кто нибудь знает что выполняет команда из sh "linuxrc"
<FONTER> гугл ничего толкового не дал
<VOLKINET1> пробей значит Ubuntu LiveCD и попадешь на нее
<zVOLKzRuS> Превед всем!
<FONTER> превед!
<VOLKINET1> А еще вопрос
<VOLKINET1> Кто щас с Ubuntu сидит :)
<VOLKINET1> привет
<FONTER> я
<FONTER> Ubuntu 10.10
<VOLKINET1> так понятно.
<FONTER> а чего хотел?
<zVOLKzRuS> я с убунты 10.10
<VOLKINET1> Я с Pidgin portable сижу
<VOLKINET1> Клиент. А так Винда
<FONTER> кто возился с conky?
<zVOLKzRuS> а эт че такое? =)
<FONTER> уматная хрень
<zVOLKzRuS> исчерпывающе =D
<domowoi> кто-нить в курсе, как сменить расположение на окне крестика закрытия окна и двух других - разворачивания сворачивания?
<FONTER> установи Ubuntu Tweak
<FONTER> и там лазай и меняй
<FONTER> Conky is a free, light-weight system monitor for X, that displays any information on your desktop. Conky is licensed under the GPL and runs on Linux and BSD.
<FONTER> так исчерпывающе?)
<zVOLKzRuS> ага
<domowoi> FONTER, это ты кому?
<FONTER> >>>кто-нить в курсе, как сменить расположение на окне крестика закрытия окна и двух других - разворачивания сворачивания?
<FONTER> установи Ubuntu Tweak
<FONTER> и там лазай и меняй
<FONTER> по моему кнопки с лева удобнее
<SergeyIT> domowoi, зайди на форум, там написано...
<domowoi> на какой форум?
<FONTER> forum.ubuntu.ru
<SergeyIT> domowoi, а как ты сюда попал? :-/
<domowoi> SergeyIT, через x-chat
<User463[web]> Привет всем.
<FONTER> даров
<Fantomag> Привет
<User463[web]> Ребят наболевший для меня вопрос шлюза может кто нибудь подсказать почему в убунту не работает ни по одной инструкции которая есть в гугле а только после ввода iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<User463[web]> Или хотя бы как сделать что бы это правило применялосьт при загрузки машины?
<sharikoff> а чем те не нравится маскарад?
<User463[web]> мне все нравится
<sharikoff> а что не работает?
<User463[web]> после загрузки машины для локальной сети нету инета
<User463[web]> только после того как ввиду правило появляется сеть
<FONTER> скрипт напиши и поставь его в автолоад
<User463[web]> а что в убунту нету уже готовых скриптов куда можно был опрописать правило ?
<FONTER> вот насчёт этого не знаю
<User463[web]> хм..
<sharikoff> iptables-save
<User463[web]> помомему не помогает
<User463[web]> при загрузки все равно нету сетки для локальных
<sharikoff> тады в rc.local
<User463[web]> о
<sharikoff> со слипом
<User463[web]> во rc.local
<sharikoff> sleep 10
<User463[web]> не пробывал
<User463[web]> задержка ?
<sharikoff> пока все интерфейсы поднимутся
<sharikoff> да
<User463[web]> ок
<User463[web]> попробуй
<sharikoff> плюс не забудь роутинг включить
<User463[web]> спс
<User463[web]> хмм..
<User463[web]> это где forwarding 1
<sharikoff> да
<User463[web]> так там все включено
<User463[web]> работает же после консольного ввода
<User463[web]> правил
<sharikoff> ну тады ок
<User463[web]> ладненько всем пасибки попробую отпишсь ))
<nexusreglog> зойчем в rc.local скрипт в init.d  и запуск update-rc.d или по post-up в interfaces
<sharikoff> давай
<User463[web]> решил свалить с фрибсд два года стояло ))
<sharikoff> ужас
<sharikoff> зачем
<User463[web]> ммм..
<User463[web]> Не подходит фрибсд для моих заач
<sharikoff> тебе захотелось приключений?
<sharikoff> =)
<User463[web]> только щяс понял )
<sharikoff> а что за задачи?
<User463[web]> да ubuntu давным давно ставил серверную проблем вроде небыло )
<sharikoff> что за задачи то?
<User463[web]> У меня приоритет игровой сервер
<sharikoff> или военная тайна?
<sharikoff> ааа
<sharikoff> ясно
<User463[web]> а потом уже все остальное)
<sharikoff> тф нашел ман только под убунту
<User463[web]> а во фряхи эмуль
<User463[web]> линуксовый
<User463[web]> это ни есть гудл (
<User463[web]> да там разницы нет убунту или другой линук установка по аналгии любого сервера dedicated хоть Сounter-Strike
<User463[web]> во еще вопрос знатокам ) выбор ос пока еще не настроил ничего ubuntu server 9.04 или все таки 10
<FONTER> бери 10.04
<FONTER> она LTS
<User463[web]> можно спросить почему ?)
<FONTER> она LTS
<FONTER> долгое время поддержки
<User463[web]> долгосрочная поддержка
<FONTER> 6 лет для серверной версии
<User463[web]> Ладно убедили )
<CrazyDeaDyshka1> Всем привет
<Fantomag> Привет
<CrazyDeaDyshka1> что так тихо ??  молитву читаем за упокой ОФТОПИКОВ
<tenshigo> при добавлении опции data=journal для ext4 раздела, система перестает быть работоспособной. обьясните мне дураку на пальцах что это за бред такой. опция валидная
<Over> Перекидывание рабочей системы на флешку и загрузка с нее. Как это можно осуществить?
<guest> grub'о
<troubadour> ребят, могу написать скрипт для обысной командной строки и запустить его на постоянную орбиту, как системного демона? Это будет работать?
<shadows> можешь
<shadows> а лучше орбитного демона
<troubadour> а вот есть под линукс решение для кеширования данных с флэшки? как на винде ebooster&
<shadows> щас все пришлют "это не **"
<troubadour> это тебе не венда?
<troubadour> :)
<troubadour> прирост в скорости давало
<Over> Как посмотреть версию системы?
<dima1> привет всем
<troubadour> а какую ты ставил?
<troubadour> :)
<dima1> кто сможет помочь в решение проблемы wimax c картой intel 5150
<Over> допустим я забыл какую ставил, как посмотреть?
<troubadour> такое бывает?
<Over> Все что возможно - бывает
<troubadour> в кубунте кеды все еще падают?
<only_you> плазма же
<troubadour> она не на всех дистрибутивах падает
<Over> похоже что на всех
<troubadour> нет
<Over> вопрос частоты
<only_you> 10.04 все же стабильнее 10.10?
<troubadour> убунта стабиьная - насмешил
<troubadour> со времен кармик коала ничего не стабильно
<only_you> почему нет
<troubadour> мороз-то еще будет или уже весна?
<Fantomag> Так ведь смотря в каком регионе)))
<Fantomag> А так rp5.ru в помощь)))
<nesusvet> Привет парни.
<Fantomag> привет
<nesusvet> Есть кто-нибудь кто ищет работу в Москве?
<troubadour> кто-нибудь уже либр офис поставил?
<nesusvet> c хорошим опытом английского языка.
<troubadour> приезжим там не рады
<nesusvet> Рады
<troubadour> ты сам-то в это веришь?
<nesusvet> Я сам такой :)
<Fantomag> Что там делать в этой мАскве?)))
<only_you> troubadour: я ставил
<troubadour> и как тебе офис?
<troubadour> тоже щас поставил
<troubadour> грузится за пару секунд вроде
<only_you> ну я только врайтер пробывал.. немного дизайн сменили, может стало запускаться чуть быстрее
<troubadour> без кеша
<nesusvet> Нужен IT специалист с хорошим опытом работы с линуксом + английский язык. Для запуска игровых серверов на иностранных трериторриях. Если кого интересует, пишите в личку.
<troubadour> а с кешем за секунду
<troubadour> я готов
<only_you> мне либре для простеньких документов в ОДФ, то особой разници пока не заметил
<troubadour> :)
<troubadour> я из репозитория ставил а ты?
<only_you> тоже
<troubadour> другие пока отдыхают?
<only_you> жаль только нету украинского интерфейса =(
<troubadour> разве?
<troubadour> украинцы все понимают по-русски
<troubadour> так что не беда
<only_you> и проверки орфографии украинского тоже нету
<only_you> понимают
<only_you> но документы то на укр. же
<only_you> та и весь софт у меня укр., один либре рус
<troubadour> переводите
<troubadour> кто мешает?
<only_you> я и так перевожу
<only_you> убунту на ланчпаде
<SergeyIT> only_you, а какая классная проверка орфографии была раньше на пишущих машинках! )
<dmay> а меня уже разбанили?
<only_you> гг
<SergeyIT> dmay, нет, горячая вода кончилась
<dmay> фигооова
<SergeyIT> бывааает
<Olejka> Добрый день, о чем речь господа и дамы?
<dmay> Olejka: как обычно, срач про то что опера мамно
<Olejka> Ясно =)
<SergeyIT> а чья - композитор кто?
<dmay> ну и про то что квирк - для пацанчиков со спермотоксикозом, т.к. обвешан бабами по самые по уши
 * SergeyIT купил сегодня диск с музыкой Гуно
<jillsmitt> квирк прикольный
<mva> вичат прикольнее, когда нет иксов :)
<dmay> конечно прикольный, на другое поцанчеки и не ведутся
<dmay> ощи, тут уже люди с ИПв6 ходят? О_О
 * mva всегда тут по IPv6 сидел
<dmay> mva: ни, у тебя хост в хуизе, так что не считается
<mva> ну, просто я осилил rDNS
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> dmay: самое главное - аватарки
<jillsmitt> без них irc не irc
<dmay> jillsmitt: толсто :3
<jillsmitt> зато правда
<mva> :)
<dmay> аватарки во вконтактике! а в ИРЦ - суровые красноглазые мужики в консоли!
 * mva подумал, что можно к вичату приделать аватарки в ascii :)
<jillsmitt> суровые мужики и компьютер...
<jillsmitt> так многозначительно
<Ve0> други! кто разбирается в AD и GAL? помогите плз....
<dmay> госпадеупаси
<dmay> кстати, как AD относится к топику канала?
<Ve0> мне из убунты на ldap нужно подрубится к AD и забрать оттеда записную книгу
<mva> Ve0: и что мешает?
<Ve0> мешает то, что пишет что синхронизация нормально проходит, но результаты поиска 0... типа пустая книга или неправильный параметр поиска
<Ve0> пишет Zimbra
<mva> а openldap уже не модно, да
<dmay> линуксы в вин-сетях это не модно
<dmay> как и наоборот
<mva> dmay: иди ребёнка спать укладывай
<mva> а то больно толстый сегодня :)
<SergeyIT> дети - это тоже не модно
<dmay> mva: её жена укладывает :3
<mva> а ты помогай
<mva> массаж жене сделай в конце концов :)
<mva> генту поставь...
<mva> :)
<Ve0>  а как разговоры о жене и генту относятся r топику канала?
<mva> Ve0: в армии был?
<mva> устав знаешь?
<mva> 1. командир всегда прав
<mva> 2. если командир не прав. см. п.1
<dmay> я за бан!
<Ve0> неа) а как армия и устав относится r топику канала?
<mva> *,
<P[0_o]nika> f ult ns nen rjvfylbhf yfitk&
<P[0_o]nika> щерт побирай
<mva> @voice dmay
<P[0_o]nika> Где ты тут комадира то нашел?) Свобода равенство единство =)
<mva> @voice P[0_o]nika
<dmay> а то приходят тут новенькие и правилам нашего канала нас учат :/
<mva> @voice Ve0
<mva> @voice jillsmitt
<dmay> а мне, а мне плюсик?
<mva> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<mva> dmay: ослеп уже? :)
<dmay> мда, прям раздача угощений
<dmay> о
<mva> ну, инки - чтоб скучно не было :)
<jillsmitt> демонтрация павлинова хвоста
<P[0_o]nika> ахахах
<dmay> интересно, квассель умеет плюсики в окне чата перед никами рисовать?
<Ve0> плять, мне кто нить может помочь по вопросу или тут о женах, войсах и вской прочей куйне разговаривают?
<mva> Ve0: а ты можешь правильно задавать вопросы, а не требовать?
<mva> !rules| Ve0
<ubuntuhelp> Ve0: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mva> !ask| Ve0
<ubuntuhelp> Ve0: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !q| Ve0
<ubuntuhelp> Ve0: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !sq| Ve0
<ubuntuhelp> Ve0: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<SergeyIT> mva, ну ты прям Мао! )
<mva> ну и да, у всех с опенлдап всё работает
<mva> так что если любишь есть кактусы - привыкни и иголки из дёсен вытаскивать.
<Ve0> mva: при настройки GAL в Zimbra синхронизация прохоходит, ошибок нет, но и при поиске по галу выдает нулевой результат. вопрос: как подключить GAL через ад чтобы появилась записная книга
<Ve0> ?
<Olejka> ьмф
<Olejka> mva: слушай, на чем лучше лдап делать?
<Olejka> mva: AD?
<Olejka> mva: дай твою аську, есть пару вопросов задать
<mva> eDirectory, 389, Novell GroupWare, <тысячи их>
<mva> и да, я не пользуюсь ICQ
<[Green]> что происходит?
<Ve0> mva: я правильно задал вопрос?
<mva> Ve0: да. Теперь жди, пока ответят.
<VOLKINET1> А Ubuntu 10.10 нормально работает в режиме LiveCD
<mva> ну и вообще, мне непонятно, зачем нужна такая структура, как у тебя
<Ve0> mva: что то мне подсказывает что не ответят
<mva> но дело твое
<VOLKINET1> ?
<SergeyIT> VOLKINET1, да, перпендикулярно
<VOLKINET1> SergeyIT, в каком смысле
<mva> VOLKINET1: в том, что твой вопрос начисто лишён смысла
<mva> *в таком
<SergeyIT> VOLKINET1, нормально == перпендикулярно
<VOLKINET1> :) понятно
<VOLKINET1> Я просто на форуме щас нохожусь, как то странно. у  всех глюки после обновления с предыдущей версии чтоль?
<gurza_linux> всем привет
<VOLKINET1> gurza_linux, привет
<gurza_linux> кто-нибудь пробовал вот такое шаманство: есть ноут, на нем убунту 10-10, установлена виртуалбокс 4, проброшена сеть и юсб, порты
<gurza_linux> на виртуалке икспи
<gurza_linux> скачана прога itunes
<gurza_linux> но
<gurza_linux> айпод не видится
<VOLKINET1>  Анекдот
<VOLKINET1> Начальник - секретарю:
<VOLKINET1> - Катенька, дорогая, перепиши месячную отчетность нашим партнерам, они сейчас к тебе подойдут.
<VOLKINET1> - Добрый день, это вам переписать oтчетность?
<VOLKINET1> - Добрый день, да, будьте так любезны, вот чистая дискета, можно на нее.
<VOLKINET1> - Да, конечно. Вставляет в дисковод. И....
<VOLKINET1> # mkfs -t vfat -c /dev/fd0h1440
<VOLKINET1> # mount -t vfat -o iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<VOLKINET1> # find / -noleaf -type f -name Otchet_april. [a-zA-Z] -exec cp '{ }'; /mnt/floppy \;
<VOLKINET1> # ls -la /mnt/floppy/Otchet_april. [a-z][A-Z] && sync && 3
<VOLKINET1> - Возьмите пожалуйста!
<VOLKINET1> Партнеры.
<VOLKINET1> - Ни@@@уууя себе!!!
<VOLKINET1> - Что такое?!... Я опять отмонтировать забыла?!
<himik> )))
<VOLKINET1> :-D
<himik> бессмертный анекдот
<gurza_linux> :)
<VOLKINET1>  himik, а че уже был или же старый. Просто думал развеселить.
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, чего хотел?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], @mode +b *!*@@87.226.215.210
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> и опаться не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 1 ня!
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: бота забери, а? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте
<inkvizitor68sl> где 1 - длина бана в секундах
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ку
<[Green]> [v-8]_jupiter: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host [Green] 1
<mva> скобки же
<mva> в кавычки надо брать
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, сказало, что он оп
<inkvizitor68sl> я его из игнора вытащить не могу
<mva> кого? грина или бота? :)
<mva> или грина у бота? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> у бота на грина
<criminalist> Ребят пару часиков назад писал по поводу шлюза не хотит работать при загрузке (
<criminalist> Где подводные камни в настройки не пойму
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist, vv&
<inkvizitor68sl> мм?
<inkvizitor68sl> по какому мануалу настраивал?
<criminalist> да весь гугл уже ))
<inkvizitor68sl> хреново искал
<criminalist> нвсе варианты перебпробывал )
<criminalist> работает если в ручную вбить в консоли
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/249
<mva> [Green]:
<criminalist> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<mva> попробуй @op
<mva> @deop [Green]
<criminalist> но при перезагрузки опять только локальная сеть и выхода на внешку для локальных нету
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist, сходи по ссылке и перечитай ещё раз.
<[Green]> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[Green]> mva: работает
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], @voice когонибудь
<mva> :)
<[Green]> @voice "[Green]"
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее всего, у него все фичи опа как раз работают
<inkvizitor68sl> не работают всякие !блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], @kban и @mode попробуй
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: да хватит уже
<[Green]> как нибудь при случае попробую, не охота флудить
<criminalist>  <inkvizitor68sl> уже сделал это
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: все работает, в привате попробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist, читай до конца. не работает - перечитай ещё раз.
<[Green]> mva, inkvizitor68sl: спасибо
<criminalist> еще раз повторяю не работает при загрузке хоть убей
<criminalist> не один мануал уже использовал
<Ilya21> Plhfdcndeqnt
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist, ЕЩЁ раз перечитай.
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<inkvizitor68sl> rc.local переписывал?
<Ilya21> я прочитал одну статейку и решил опробовать старый модем
<Ilya21> Gnom ppp
<Ilya21> поставился без проблем но я хочу ему подать команду адрес модема /dev/ttyS0
<Ilya21> как мне это сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist_, rc.local правил?
<criminalist_> да
<Ilya21> пищать мне уже надоело
<Ilya21> почему мне никто не отвечает?
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist, и что там написано?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilya21, потому что никто не знает
<criminalist_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<Ilya21> ну тогда как послать команду на устройство
<Ilya21> просто послать текст
<Ilya21> хорошо в досе я бы написал echo мой текст > порт с устройством как это написать в терминале Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> criminalist_, iptables -L после загрузки покажи
<criminalist_> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)  target     prot opt source               destination    Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)  target     prot opt source               destination    Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)  target     prot opt source               destination
<criminalist_> ой
<criminalist_> после загрузки когда нету нету ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и где здесь forward ?
<criminalist_> не знаю где
<criminalist_> все что п оманам написано прописывал
<criminalist_> где упустил что ?
<inkvizitor68sl> добавь sleep 10 && перез iptables
<criminalist_> в rc.local ? sleep 10 &&  iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<criminalist_> правильно понял ?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ПЕРЕД exit 0
<criminalist_> ок
<criminalist_> щя reboot
<criminalist> =) заработало
<criminalist> но все же как то геморно
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта, фигли
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> !no paste is <reply> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<criminalist> <inkvizitor68sl> ладно морально подготовимся))
<criminalist> <inkvizitor68sl>Други вариантов нету всеравно
<inkvizitor68sl> debian жеж
<criminalist> у меня с ним при установке проблемы в железках возникли (
<inkvizitor68sl> ога, дада =)
<SergeyIT> #join #ubuntu-fr
<SergeyIT> ой
<ViruSkin> SergeyIT: француз? ;)
<FONTER> привет всем
<dmay> FONTER: что сломал?
<FONTER> ybxtuj
<FONTER> ничего
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<FONTER> да так
<FONTER> помогать тем кто что-то сломал
<dmay> а, ну давай, ну попробуй
<FONTER> попробую
<FONTER> dmay ты тут главный?
<dmay> канешна, а что?
<dmay> во всяком случае, пока опять не зобанют :3
<FONTER> ааа
<FONTER> понятно какой ты главный
<P[0_o]nika> Да лан он тебя троллит а ты ведешься =)
<FONTER> да я понел
<dmay> вот скажите, как так можно нарисовать ПДФку, чтоб в ней бекграунд при прокрутке на два см мерцал, а? >.<
<FONTER> =-O
<dmay> FONTER: тебя что-то смущает? волнует? ты хочешь поговорить об этом? 8]
<FONTER> нет не волнует
<dmay> ппц. и на сайте перевести More которое "Далее" как "Более"
<FONTER> уйду с гнома на KDE
<FONTER> ради плазм
<asker> привет всем
<FONTER> прива
<asker> ребят, подскажите плз, как установить дрова дл ати?
<asker> никак не могу разобраться
<FONTER> Система \ Администратирование \ Дополнительные драйвера
<P[0_o]nika> Да плазму я тож заценил
<dmay> asker: выкинуть ати купить нвидию, очевидно же
<P[0_o]nika> Прикольна, но все равно кеды не тру
<FONTER> +1
<asker> dmay не в тему совет, я прям сейчас всё брошу и побегу покупать нвидиа
<dmay> а что, не?
<asker> FONTER, слушай, нет такого пункта
<asker> есть Драйвера устройств, но там вообще пусто
<FONTER> значок Зелёный?
<asker> иконка зеленая да.
<asker> а когда открываешь там внутри пусто нет никаких девайсов
<FONTER> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<FONTER> пробуй
<FONTER> всё описано
<Olejka> парни
<asker> что-то не получается так как описано (
<asker> эх
<Olejka> что функциональнее лдап в AD или в сервак какой нибудь в линуксе поднять ?
<dmay> АД поднимается за 15 минут+время на установку виндовс
<Olejka> dmay: дальше
<dmay> а дальше апож
<dmay> (извините, не сдержался)
<Olejka> dmay: так где больше функицонала?
<asker> стоп
<dmay> Olejka: тебе шашечки или ехать?
<Olejka> Ехать. работать
<dmay> в смысле свистелкоперделки и развернуть и работать?
<asker> а если glxgear показывает при запуске 8000FPS на ati x1600, то что - значит дрова стоят всётаки?
<Olejka> короче
<FONTER> по сути да
<Olejka> смысл такой
<FONTER> 3D тормозит?
<Olejka> сеть пока гибридная, есть и винды и линукс
<asker> FONTER, я не пробовал еще
<asker> не в чем
<dmay> Olejka: АД тебе хватит, и мануалов по керберосам с лдапдами читать сутками не придётся
<solomich> Привет всем. Как подключить usb-устройство в виртуальной машине? xp на виртуалке, ubuntu 10.10 - основная ось
<asker> сейчас что-нить поставлю
<asker> solomich, пробрось usb в виртуалку
<asker> какая виртуалка:?
<solomich> asker, а как это сделать?
<FONTER> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/45809/
<solomich> virtualbox 4.0
<asker> В вбоксе добавь новый девайс
<asker> и укажи что это уб
<asker> усб
<dmay> это если вбокс не осе
<solomich> спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать
<asker> solomich, тебе FONTER кинул ссылку прочти
<BlairWitch> суп посоны. как мне фаерфокс с виндоус перенести на убунту?
<FONTER> теперь вопрос от меня)
<FONTER> как поставить тему на GRUB2
<danilyuk> Привет. В параметрах звука случайно изменил устройство вывода, Теперь параметры звука вообще не открываются, идёт ожидание ответа звуковой подсистемы. Подскажите как настройки сбросить...
<alexandro60> установи Xmarks в F-f он перенесет все настройки
<P[0_o]nika> Блэр пока [marks вроде живы
<BlairWitch> спасибо посоны.
<asker> FONTER, на второй не знаю, на первый специальный пакет был
<asker> который сам все автоматически делал
<FONTER> просто поставлю Burg
<SergeyIT> ViruSkin, было, принимали за француза...
<asker> )
<asker> кстати, а кто-нить знает почему в убунту 10.04 в часах погода не отображается?
<danilyuk> Может местоположение не настроенно?
<FONTER> хелп! поставил бург, настроил /etc/default/burg а он гад не работает!
<FONTER> тема стандартная
<FONTER> и всё
<FONTER> всё
<FONTER> спасибо за внимание, докурил
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<Ilya21> это опять я как настроить мой модем?
<FONTER> Здравствуйте
<Ilya21> что-бы в него команды писать
<FONTER> хотите telnet?
<asker> )
<Ilya21> ввод команд на модем
<dmay> Ilya21: здраствуйте, что случилось с моим ноутбуком?
<Ilya21> например через аналог программы  Telix 3.15 или Mtez или Mte
<Ilya21> как туда вводить команды в винде знаю а как в линуксе
<FONTER> что вы хотите?
<dmay> видимо, просто поговорить
<KREDO> да
<Ilya21> вводить команды в модем:звонить на удолённые модемы,BBS.
<Ilya21> ну и может-быть в интернет
<dmay> Ilya21: [стандартный маты про телепатов в отпуске, оскорбления, унижения] что за модем то?
<Ilya21> минуту
<Ilya21> SportsterVoice не ясно какой
<Ilya21> на нём ещё написано USRobotics
<Ilya21> красным цветом
<FONTER> а на моём SkyNet
<skai> @kick Ilya21 экстрасенсы в отпуске
<dmay> skai: ну только он начал колотся
<dmay> *ться
<KREDO> а у меня TP-link
<Ilya21> продолжим
<dmay> Ilya21: COM небось?
<Ilya21> да ком1
<Ilya21> он у меня определился
<Ilya21> так как надо
<FONTER> вы под какой ОС?
<Ilya21> под Линуксом
<KREDO> :)
<Ilya21> что?
<FONTER> ок мы близко
<FONTER> дистрибутив?
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Ilya21> Ubuntu v9.10 сборку не помню и не где нету
<FONTER> а что вы хотите? скажите нормально плз!
<Ilya21> я ведь сказал звонить на удолённые модемы,BBs
<dmay> FONTER: аналоговые модемы не застал чтоль? ))
<FONTER> нет
<FONTER> oh shit
<skai> @voice FONTER
<FONTER> они существуют!
<dmay> Ilya21: эта... ты криогеникой не увлекался? у нас какбэ 2011 на дворе
<skai> @voice Ilya21
<FONTER> бабушка мне рассказывала про них
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Ilya21 about zver
<ubuntuhelp> Ilya21, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> dmay, это как посмотреть - кое-где и средневековье...
<Ilya21> понятно я из-за экономии
<Ilya21> так делать просто дешевле
<dmay> как? звонить на bbsки? а ты знаешь, сколько стоит звонки в 90е? машина времени не на воздухе работает!
<Ilya21> я не понял о чём вы
<dmay> я о том что последняя ББСка сдохла 10 лет назад от скачка напряжения
<KREDO> Ilya21 ты бросай свой модем в мусор не мучи себя купи новий 3g модем
<dmay> а телефонщикам пофиг чем ты звонишь, телефоном, модемом или микроволновкой
<Ilya21> но с них не позвонишь на другой модем
<dmay> Ilya21: у вас там почасовой интернет чтоль до сих пор?
<dmay> или так, руки чешутся? )
<Ilya21> так
<solomich> padavan, привет
<KREDO> зачем тебя нада званить на другой модем инет же пачти бесплатно
<FONTER> а какая скорость?
<FONTER> если не сектрет
<dmay> 32500 как счас помню ^_^
<KREDO> 1миб
<dmay> какой я старый, ужос
<KREDO> 1мб
<KREDO> унас 1мб скорость
<dmay> я про аналоговые модемы )
<FONTER> у меня скорость интернета 8кбс
<Ilya21> мой 3g - позор
<FONTER> мои 8кбс ПОЗОР!
<KREDO> у меня ADSL
<Ilya21> у него максимальная скорость 10кб/час если повезёт
<dmay> Ilya21: кстати, тебя не смущает, что твой модем бедет передавать другому инфу в _аналоговой_ форме через _цифровые_ атс? ;)
<Ilya21> а по телефону куда быстрее
<Ilya21> нет
<SergeyIT> dmay, цифровые АТС еще не везде есть
<KREDO> dmay сколко за 1 мб плотите
<dmay> Ilya21: ты что, посредь сибири сидишь, 500км до вышки через горы?
<dmay> KREDO: рублей 70 )
<KREDO> в долларе
<FONTER> я плачу 500р за 8кбс
<FONTER> (
<Ilya21> а во вторых он может работать как цифровой модем
<Ilya21> FONTER,У меня тоже 500 р н скорость меньше
<dmay> килобит?
<dmay> итить, вам там персональную золотую линию чтоль тянули?
<dmay> в платиновой оплётке
<KREDO> а у нас 1мб 1р
<dmay> KREDO: грязный внутримкадыш чтоле?
<KREDO> не понял?
<Ilya21> как через него набирать?
<dmay> а... 1МБайт трафика 1 рубль?ъ
<KREDO> да унас ТАК!!!
<dmay> ааа
<FONTER> дёшего у вас
<FONTER> у нас 2 рубля метр
<dmay> сожгите офис провайдера
<KREDO> 1024 кбс скорост
<dmay> в нашем урюпинске 10Мбит/сек безлимит за 700р уже давно раздают
<solomich> везет
<FONTER> мнеб такой
<KREDO> если 512кбс то 0.5 рубл
<dmay> http://kazan.kuvalda.ru/catalog/1960/20355/
<dmay> упс вронг виндов
<FONTER> Speed start?
<dmay> я-ж сказал - вронг виндов
<FONTER> да я понел
<dmay> квассель, зараза, прям притягивает фокус, когда мне надо что-то куда-то скопипастить )
<dmay> (хотя мб просто руки кривые))
<Ilya21> в винде я звоню так вхожу в командную строку набираю copy con com1 Enter tr и он готов
<KREDO> блииииииииииииин
<dmay> Ilya21: так и тут тупо пиши в ком-порт же
<dmay> KREDO: не так
<Ilya21> что?
<dmay> ббрррррииииижжжжжпрпрпрпрпрпжжжжпиииииипипипипии
<dmay> вот как то так )
<KREDO> :)))
<dmay> Ilya21: команды модему. ваш К.О.
<dmay> плииииииин. а ведь это такая романтика...
<Ilya21> какую команду терминала надо применять чтобы подать команду модему
<KREDO> ::::))))) пипип бтс бтс бум бум вот команда
<Ilya21> какая?
<KREDO> бтс бтс бум бум пппппип
<Ilya21> вавше сообщение ни как не команда?
<skai> @voice KREDO
<KREDO> ::))) извини пошутил
<Ilya21> ну так чё долбить в терминале?
<dmay> уууиииииии http://vk.com/search?section=audio&c[q]=%DD%F5%2C%20%ED%EE%F1%F2%E0%EB%FC%E6%E8...%20%3D%29%20Dial-up
 * dmay прослезился
<Ilya21> зачем зачем заходить на ВКонтакте
<KREDO> эта ты кому
<Ilya21> +dmay
<dmay> лучший аудохостинг в рунете же )
<FONTER> http://se7en.ru/post/4671.html
<Ilya21> ну и чё
<dmay> ничотынипонимаешь
<Ilya21> зачем мне звук модема
<KREDO> чтобы танцеват
<FONTER> послушай и взойдёт на тебя озарение
<Ilya21> не взошло
<dmay> что могут означать эти звуки для вас, детей XXIго века, не знающих что такое интернет по диал-апу, никогда не видевших FIDO, не настраивающих крякнутую третью оперу для отключения картинок
<dmay> да что вы вообще можете понимаеть в инетрнете, если для вас 1мбисек это офигеть как медленно
<Ilya21> я всё это проходил
<FONTER> для меня это афигуть как быстро
<dmay> аааавргх
<FONTER> афигеть
<solomich> для меня это тоже очень быстро
 * dmay ушёл жрать конъяк и ностальгировать
 * solomich смотрит за удаляющимся dmay
<KREDO> я когдато ползовалась dial-up
<solomich> я тоже
<FONTER> хочет 1мбс
<solomich> когда-то
<AndreX> всем ку
<solomich> да, ку
<Ilya21> я тоже
<solomich> много кто им пользовался
<KREDO> Ilya21 если ты был в Узбекистане я модем подарал тебе
<KREDO> AndreX куйи-ку
<solomich> кукукурица
<KREDO> хих
 * AndreX хочет 50mb/s
<dmay> AndreX: а ты видел диал-ап модем в живую?
<dmay> или тоже дитя эпохи АДСЛя?
<AndreX> да видел
 * solomich хочет выделенный канал 1gb/sec
<AndreX> и юзал ещё
<dmay> AndreX: ^____^
<AndreX> по карточкам через телефонный провод
<KREDO> dmay сколка лет пользуешся интернетом
<Fantomag> О, да! У меня даже дома лежит такой один)))
<solomich> у меня тоже дома диалап моем лежит (:
<solomich> padavan привет
<AndreX> у меня isa модем валяетсо
<KREDO> наверна через 20-50 год адсл модеми будут так лежат как диал-ап
<Fantomag> :)
<FONTER> lf ytn
<FONTER> да нет
<FONTER> наверное лет уже через 7
<KREDO> :)
<solomich> alexandro60 привет
<dmay> KREDO: дахзуже
<KREDO> FONTER у тя какой модем
<dmay> с конца 90х гдето
<FONTER> DSL
<dmay> точно дату не вспомню )
<KREDO> dmay ухтиии
<KREDO> ты унас ДЕД!
<dmay> ога, жуть какой олдфаг :D
<alexandro60> solomich привет
<dmay> йа ещо фидооо видел, кхе-кхе-кхе
<FONTER> эх
<KREDO> фидооо что эта
<FONTER> а я вот дитя прогресса
<Fantomag> Я примерно так же с конца 90-х в просторах интернета)
<dmay> KREDO: лучше этого не знать )
<KREDO> ) а чё?
<[Raiden]> с 1гб\с каналом нужны резиновые hdd
<dmay> чот я задумался... может взять какой нить асусовский модем на линупсе, припаять к нему динамик, и поставить вавку с диалап коннектом на установку связи....
<KREDO> dmay хахахахаха
<KREDO> dmay ты изобретател
<FONTER> геней
<KREDO> ))
<dmay> правильно писать МОСК
<KREDO> Дядя-геней
<FONTER> у меня сумашедшая идея, хочу воткнуть Linux на свой китайский SciPhone с процом MTK
<FONTER> какие подвадные камни?
<FONTER> подводные
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили?
<dmay> FONTER: картинку с троллейбусом из буханки видел? )
<FONTER> ага
<dmay> ну вот это главный камень )
<FONTER> блин
<FONTER> хочется
<dmay> а, ну тогда ок
<FONTER> но вот как?
<dmay> хотя я бы предложил потратить это время на семью или работу ;)
<FONTER> чрез COM порт это же можно устроить?
<FONTER> единственный минус клавы у телефона нет
<FONTER> и у меня мозгов
<dmay> ннннну
<dmay> пилите, Шура, пилите
<FONTER> а ядро может работать с MTK?
<dmay> ну пересоберёшь, чего теперь )
<uvvtu> FONTER: с линем давно?
<FONTER> 8 vtczwtd
<FONTER> 8месяцев
<FONTER> или больше
<uvvtu> и как ?
<FONTER> всё ок
<FONTER> венда маздай
<FONTER> вот что я скажу
<uvvtu> мак сила
<FONTER> кто нибудь читает журнал UALinux?
<dmay> о, ещё один с линупсом головного мозга )
<Galaxy2000> мак это телекран
<dmay> а маздай, кстате, дюк нюкем. это я вам на правах олдфага говорю
<dmay> кстаааааааате
<uvvtu> а мне проводят GRON
<dmay> все уже в курсе, что 3го марта таки СВЕРШИТСЯ?
<FONTER> что?
<dmay> ОНО
<FONTER> что?
<uvvtu> акалипсес и армагедец
<dmay> мая, сорри
<FONTER> а чего случиться то?
<dmay> http://www.dukenukemforever.com/ !!!111!!11
<FONTER> ааааааааааа
<dmay> трейлер кста офигенен, я считаю
<dmay> приходится копить блабло )
<FONTER> вопрос в лоб
<uvvtu> зачем копить
<FONTER> под wine пойдёт?
<uvvtu> надо скачать
<dmay> uvvtu: презренный негодяй! может ты и третьих героев не покупал никогда???
<uvvtu> в эту чушь не играю
<Fantomag> А зря!!!)
<uvvtu> kill zone 3 - вешь
<dmay> кстате про дюка - http://screencast.com/t/zF2gXZNBvNoe радует :3
<FONTER> tetris. cool
<uvvtu> super mario
<FONTER> а кто знает как использовать dbus в гноме?
<KREDO> 3-летная поддержка что означает в убунту  (LTS)
<dmay> линкуешь dbuslib и пользуешь )
<dmay> KREDO: что будут делать обновления три года
<FONTER> осуществлять поддержку
<dmay> и поддержку тоже
<dmay> но за денюшку
<FONTER> сёдня 15015 день сами знаете по какому календарю
<KREDO> не понял что через три года обновления и поддержка не работает или будет платна???
<FONTER> обновлений не будет, насчёт поддержки не знаю
<dmay> обновлений не будет, поддержка будет посылать устанавливать следующий LTS
<FONTER> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<dmay> плин, что сегодня за день ностальжи такой? сначала диалап, теперь сижу трейлер дюка пересматриваю
<FONTER> фак
<KREDO> dmay тоест следуюшая версия убунту чтоли
<FONTER> не могли в каноникл сделать дату выхода убунты 15 апреля
<skai> @voice FONTER
<dmay> we're f**king BRINGING IT!
<FONTER> @voice это что?
<skai> если в этом потоке бреда замечу еще одно нарушение - побаню всех без разбора
<dmay> KREDO: следующая версия LTS
<skai> dmay: вот надо было тебе сделать это нарушение?
<dmay> skai: ну дююююк же!
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600
<FONTER> раздаём баны, 5 копеек за пучок
<FONTER> >.<
<FONTER> вырвалось
<KREDO> skai а чё злишся?
<FONTER> всем 66
 * skai я спокоен. я совершенно спокоен... резать людей бензопилой можно и в спокойном состоянии
<Fantomag> :)
<KREDO> э skai ты себе болшою оценку недавай лучше жит дружна
<Erhett> народ, а как в empathy посмотреть детали акаунта icq не из листа?
<skai> http://www.icq.com/people/  так
<Erhett> жесть :( спс
<Erhett> > http://www.icq.com/people/ так, жаль только empathy не умеет сранички смотреть ;_
<Erhett> :)
<uvvtu> дом солнца
<KREDO> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<skai> че такое?
<[Raiden]> http://www.new-minsk.ru/minsk250r.html
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<Erhett> интерестно, почём этот зверь будет :)
<Erhett> и помоему это китай...
<chelaxe> ку
<uvvtu> хрю
<emostarxd> хеллоу пипл
<emostarxd> поставил себе XFCE
<emostarxd> шрифты потекли...не знаю че делать
<GeniusDJ> Добрый вечер всем
<GeniusDJ> помогите пожалуйста. Ставлю дрова на ноутбучный ати, не важно какие, проприетарные или скачанные с сайта ати, но при выключении стала появляться консоль а только потом выключение, и при загрузке тоже самое. Пропала сама графика на включении. Стоит убуÐ
<GeniusDJ> есть какое нибудь решение или ответ почему так происходит?
<GeniusDJ> мои сообщения видно?
<GeniusDJ> хм
<GeniusDJ> меня видно?
<GeniusDJ> меня видно??
<k0s> Я только начал пользоваться linux и мне надо переустановить Virtualbox. Не знаю как это сделать.(((
<k0s> Доброго времени
<Disabl> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<Nebulosa> в чём профит виртуалбокса под линем?
<Nebulosa> пользуйтесь нативным софтом
<k0s> Сенкс
<Disabl> ну мало ли винда нужна
<artus> Nebulosa, а с каких пор вбокс не нативный?
<Nebulosa> artus: вбокс сам по себе никому не нужен
<k0s> тот же самый itunes не запускается под вайном
<Nebulosa> нужны внутренности
<artus> Nebulosa, иии? развивай дальше идую почему он не нужен вот так вдруг
<artus> Nebulosa, или фантазия дальше офтопика в оном не идет?
<k0s> А так как второй день юзаю Linux не знаю возможно ли без него коннектить устройства apple
 * Nebulosa потупил взгляд
<skai> Nebulosa: найди способ удобно пробовать новые дистры без вбокса
<skai> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2006/05_may/20060513ru.jpg
<kas_> Всем добрый вечер у мя проблемма.. в браузере (Google Chrom, MOzilla) при просмотре онлайн видео  показывает только в оконном режиме при разворачивании на весь экран видео зависает... в чем проблемма?
<Disabl> печаль
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell kas_ about flash
<ubuntuhelp> kas_, please see my private message
<hookah> skai: попроси плиз убунтухелп мне тоже рассказать, мне интересно че оно там расскажет =)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell hookah about rules
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, please see my private message
<hookah> ну про рулез я знаю =)
<skai> hookah: ну полезно повторить
<hookah> skai: в принципе, да, полезно
<kas_> а есть Umit  на русском языке?
<Umren> test
<ubuntuhelp> Umren, Fail!
<kas_> ?
<Umren> test
<ubuntuhelp> Umren, Fail!
<kas_> как сканировать диапозон IP адресов  на наличие TCP порта?
<AndreX> test
<Umren> nmap
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг понг понг...
<kas_> а полну команду?
<kas_> полную ..
<Umren> google nmap
<Nebulosa> kas_: nmap 127.0.0.1
<artus> kas_, начнем с того, что ты уже 3й день ноеш на предмет полной комуанды , в гугл
<Nebulosa> artus: кулхацкеры желают знать полную команду нмап
<kas_> )) ну а вы как хотели )).. тогда вам тут заняться нечем будет ))
<Nebulosa> kas_: к этому и стремимся.
<kas_> тогда не понимаю вашего недовольства
<Nebulosa> kas_: стремимся к тому чтобы ничего не объяснять..
<kas_> аа ну тогда смените комнату ))
<P[0_o]nika> зачем гугл, если просто набрать нмап то он выдаст хелп
<Umren> ага, на вражеском
<artus> kas_, я не понял, тебе тут филиал гугла ? причем тут нмап к убунте ?
<P[0_o]nika> он не вражеский, а международный
<artus> kas_, учимся читать маны прежде чем пользоватцо
<Umren> международный это эсперанто
<Umren> а этот - вражеский
<Umren> =)
<P[0_o]nika> пфф
<P[0_o]nika> Ну удачки вам в рабте с таким подходом =)
<hookah> Umren: если ты не осилил, не значит что вражески
<Nebulosa> Umren: политика запрещена на канале
<hookah> й
<Umren> hookah, а я тут причем?
<kas_> артус а на какие вопросы вы тут можете отвечать не плачясь что надоели ламеры?
<hookah> Umren | ага, на вражеском
<hookah> kas_: на вопросы людей, которые осилили хотя бы основную базу манов и основы английского из школы
<kas_> я в школе немецкий изучал ))..
<Umren> #ubuntu-de
<Umren> :D
<kas_> XD
<Nebulosa> kas_: #ubuntu-ru-de
<kas_> и что это изменит?.. мне что команды на немецком вводить?
<Umren> да, локализацию немецкую ставить
<Umren> вспоминать школьный курс
<Umren> итд
<Umren> говорят на немецкой версии многие вещи делаются проще..
<Umren> все про евро стандарту =)
<kas_> о как... а локализации ru-ru  нет ))
<Umren> в немецкой там голосовой поиск сразу.. как у гугла
<Umren> скомандовал "просканировать tcp порт номер такой то" и сразу усе будет..
<Umren> правда немецком надо
<Umren> *на
<Umren> kas_, так что тебе повезло
<kas_> не... я пас.. Ich spreche kein Deutsch
<trecker> привет!
<trecker> вопрос такой если ubuntu записать на одном компе а потом хард воткнуть в другой система запустится?
<artus> запустится
<trecker> без переустановки граб?
<artus> как повезет)
<trecker> а вы делали так?
<trecker> или теоритически?
<artus> делал
<trecker> спасибо
<trecker> ща тогда попробую
<skai> artus: ты жестокий
<artus> skai, ? )
<skai> artus: да не:)ниче:)
<trecker> а биос из под линукса обновить можно?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто в ispmanager почтовые группы настраивал. Как сделать так что бы : все письма, которые проходят через ящик (входящие И исходящие) должны быть отправлены на 2 два ящика vlad@gmail.com vlad1@yandex.ru ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: мож ты знаешь)
<while_coal> Привет всем у меня проблемы с обновлением и установкой программ пишит о каких-то не проверенных пакетах
<dmay> while_coal: ну так проверь их ^_^
<dmay> while_coal: репозитарии левые подключал?
<while_coal> dmay: были подключены я их отключил , как проверить?
<skai> dmay: о.быстро час прошел.надо банить тебя на два часа в следующий раз:)
<dmay> skai: so slooooooow
<dmay> [16:21:47] <skai> @kban --user dmay 3600
<dmay> 16матьиво21
<skai> 19:21:48            skai | @kban --user dmay 3600
<skai> 19.21
<skai> ниче не знаю
<dmay> оО
<dmay> это у тя по какому часовому поясу?
<skai> не весь мир ограничивается московским часовым поясом чувак.в мире много всего интересного
<dmay> эт у тя ГМТ+6 чтоль?
<skai> агась
<dmay> то то я смотрю, суровый сибирский мужыг
<while_coal> Адреса репозиторий не менялись?
<Umren> нет пока, завтра
<troubadour> как называется приложение "Пользователи и группы"? пакет.
<[2600]> troubadour: /usr/bin/system-config-users
<[2600]> :)
<skai> ох тыж.двешыссот
<troubadour> у меня не стоит
<troubadour> пакет как называется?
<skai> troubadour: сочуствую.сходи к урологу.а что за пакет?
<troubadour> управление юзверями и группами в xfce4
<Umren> так еще и не гнум?!
<[2600]> )
<troubadour> там один и тот же gtk
<Umren> хз я кроме гнума ниче не знаю, а у мя тут по дефульту есть уже
<[2600]> troubadour: ты графическое меню спрашиваешь?
<[2600]> как называется пакет?
<troubadour> гуевина
<Umren> очевидно, что чето с названием xfce4
<[2600]> она у тебя стоит?
<Umren> apt-cache search xfce4 | grep whatever? xD
<Umren> наверное у него минимал или чето такое
<Umren> что не включает всякое г для гуйрастов
<[2600]> )
<skai> Umren: а апт-кеш сёрч вотэвер не проще ли?
<Umren> нет, тогда там для гнума будет искать еще
<AndreX> troubadur, в xface такого нет помоему пользуйся user* )
<Umren> и среди over 9000 пакетов
<[2600]> как нету - вот же: To add users or groups to your system, you can use the Users And Groups application located in Applications → System → Users and Groups.
<[2600]> просто нужно узнать название пакетика
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Aselicon about paste
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon, please see my private message
<skai> эммм...а чем вам useradd не нра?
<Umren> сложно
<[2600]> ему хочется gui
<[2600]> :)
<Aselicon> кому хочется тот сам пишет
<Umren> ну как вариант еще можешь хлебнуть оффтопика
<Umren> вощем под xfce нету гуя что бы делать useradd?
<Umren> печально
<Umren> жрет еще как гном) зачем оно вобще нужно то
<[2600]> Umren: есть
<troubadour> почему все так разом отказались от openoffice в пользу libreoffice?
<Umren> боятся oracle
<Umren> oracle купила sun сто лет назад
<[2600]> те же яйца
<He3HauKa> всем привет!
<pahan> hi
<dmay> pahan: я тебя помню, ты торвальдса не знаешь, неверный
<Umren> просто Oracle не любит опенсурс и сочуствующим, поэтому выгоняет все эти шаражки
<dmay> ну вбокс то пока живое
<dmay> и мускуль
<Aselicon> libreoffice!!
<dmay> так, или мускуль сап купил?
<Umren> хз я вбокс давно не апдейтил
<Umren> мож там уже чекбокс и платить по пейпалу надо
<DrMac> всем привет
<dmay> DrMac: что сломал?
<dmay> Umren: хорошо если по пейпалу, а не сливать им кредитку )
<Umren> а за пейпал ты не боишься?
<dmay> ппалка минимальное зло
<dmay> да и вообще, один фиг деньги уже у непонятных дяденек в банке лежат, чего дергаться )
<Umren> с этими дядьками в крайнем случае петереть мона, и бабки вернут
<Umren> а вот у меня недавно godaddy чарджнули с креды 5$ я с ними долго переписывался чтоб вернули )
<dmay> так и к палке съездить можно )
<Umren> подсунули какой то сервис непонятный.. даж не спрашивая
<dmay> жмот, тебе этим лузерам 5баксов жалко? они-ж небось кого нить на них учиться отправили
<dmay> я надеюсь
<Umren> мне жалкое любых денег за то чем я не пользуюсь
<Umren> -е
<TheThing> Любе друзе. Помогайте, кто может, можно в привате. Чего-то напортачил. Сервер на дебе ходит в локальную сеть провайдера и в инет через нее через впн успешно. Клиент на убунте через сервер - только в инет, в локаль ни фига. Где затык? Иптейблс, маршрут
<TheThing> ы, трассировка: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/yNsWvb8h2Bm9IrpGfECf/
<dmay> TheThing: простейшее и быстрейшее решение твоей проблемы - роутер за 700р
<TheThing> dmay: иди потролль кого-нибудь еще
<Umren> ))
<Umren> чую те на канал дебиан
<dmay> TheThing: не веришь? и времени своего не жалко? оно дешевле этих 25 баксов стоит?
<SergeyIT> dmay, + 100500
<Umren> 25 баксов !=700 рублей =)
<TheThing> никто троллю не поможет. только троллят. весь мир троллей...
<skai> Umren: 23.89
<skai> Umren: ты блин за пару центов удавишься, жлоб?:)
<Umren> да
<TheThing> skai: это в %DEFAULT_CITY% ?
<skai> TheThing: это в дефаулт рашка
<skai> TheThing: курс ммвб жеж
<TheThing> /dev/rushka
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Не подскажите, Pascal - это процедурный язык или объектно-ориентированный?
<skai> Zabadzzzz: это зеленый гекон из рапунцели
<TheThing> Zabadzzzz: решение твоей проблемы - курс изучения языка за 200 баксов
<skai> он еще на полставочки работает маскотом суси
<SergeyIT> Zabadzzzz, есть паскаль и есть объектный паскаль
<Umren> процендурный вроде
<Umren> -н
<Umren> ну да, императивный
<dmay> Zabadzzzz: внезапно, паскалей дофейхоа ;)
<Umren> скорей всего в его случае первый вариант всеравно
<Zabadzzzz> хм, просто википедия тыкает паскаль и в процедурные и объектно-ориентированные.
<Umren> а че у тя по учебе вопрос что ли?
<Umren> какой вопрос такой и ответ, обычный паскаль процендурный
<dmay> Zabadzzzz: потому что одни паскали - процедурные, а другие - оопные
<SergeyIT> Zabadzzzz, я же тебе написал...
<Zabadzzzz> *вас много,а ответы разные :) Спасибо. Нет,не по учебе.
<dmay> кстати, меня вики тыкает в дядю Блеза. что со мной не так?
<dmay> Zabadzzzz: если не по учёбе, то брасай ты эту глупость, и учи сишарп! :3
<dmay> *бросай
<Umren> яву
<Zabadzzzz> dmay, введите "pascal" ,а не "Паскаль"
<dmay> лесом
<Umren> почему
<artus> Zabadzzzz, паскаль тут причем ?
<Umren> сишарп это виндовс онли
<Umren> sux
<dmay> Zabadzzzz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaise_Pascal ^__^'
<Umren> моно - дерьмо
<dmay> Umren: доброе утро гугель моно гном ^_^'
<Zabadzzzz> dmay, ru.wikipedia.org, нерусский Вы наш
<Zabadzzzz> Я - школота, что же буду учить увижу,если пройду на бюджет в универ (Украина)
<Umren> dmay, читай сообщение за минуту до твоего
<Umren> :)
<Zabadzzzz> ява,Си,сишарп - посмотрим
<Umren> Zabadzzzz, делфи будешь учить там
<Umren> )0
<hookh|away> Zabadzzzz: начни с изучения английского например
<Zabadzzzz> hookh|away, учим по чуть-чуть :)
<hookh|away> на ру.википедии бывает такое понапишут
<skai> @voice Umren
 * hookh|away не может сменить ник О_о
<hookah_original> кто зохавал мой ник??
<Umren> ктхулху
<hookah_original> ужос
<Web_> Привет. В чем отличие alternate от других версий
<Web_> ?
<Umren> там вроде инсталлер попроще
<Web_> в ней
<Web_> LiveCD есть?
<Umren> Версия Alternate (выходит только на CD) имеет текстовый инсталлятор и сниженные требования к оперативной памяти и дисковому пространству.
<Web_> спс
<[Raiden]> Эм, ну почти
<[Raiden]> на двд есть текст инсталл, тот же
<[Raiden]> и дисковое пространство тоже не верно, всё так же.
<[Raiden]> как у десктоп
<[Raiden]> если не включать опций типа без гуи.
<skai> http://a-comics.ru/comics/cad/939
<Umren> не актуально
<Neo_plus> подскажите плз, как удалить репозиторий?
<Umren> а подключал как?
<skai> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/04_april/20070407ru.jpg
<Neo_plus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<Umren> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ночь на дворе
<Umren> ты из бразилии?
<Umren> какое утро )
<skai> он из другого мира
<inkvizitor68sl> !morning
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='morning'
<skai> отдельная маленькая страна
<skai> великое княжество московии
<Umren> в княжестве московии тьма на дворе
<inkvizitor68sl> !morning is <reply> Специально для тех, у кого ночь или утро на дворе, когда у остальных - утро или ночь соотвественно. Ознакомьтесь с Universal Greeting Time - http://goo.gl/sy2TC
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !morning | skai, Umren,
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Umren,: Специально для тех, у кого ночь или утро на дворе, когда у остальных - утро или ночь соотвественно. Ознакомьтесь с Universal Greeting Time - http://goo.gl/sy2TC
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот я понял что там.но для пущей убедительности тебе бы стоило сделать перевод для остальных
<Umren> забавное начинание конечно, но помойму проще представляться без наименования времени =)
<skai> и вообще есть же универсальное "доброго времени суток"
<inkvizitor68sl> универсальное - это доброго утра, когда приходишь и "доброй ночи", когда уходишь
<Umren> фишка в том.. что этот UGT нифига не работает
<Umren> ты всеравно говоришь утро же
<Umren> а я скажу нифига не утро!!11
<skai> буква T лишняя в названии этой идеи
<inkvizitor68sl> а мы в правила впишем.
<Umren> и смысл тогда в нем? :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: грин не примет
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема то
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], тут?
<artus> хыы... последнее предложение в точку)
<inkvizitor68sl> примет.
<Umren> народ против!
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь не демократия
<Umren> будем жаловаться в гаагский суд =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, мне так же нравитцо if you didn't search google before asking questions, you are in big trouble ))
<inkvizitor68sl> хДДД
<User597[web]> блин, ставлю убунту установка встала с текстом -  Когда вы будете готовы... что делать?
<Umren> ты еще не готов..
<User597[web]> плиз подскажите
<inkvizitor68sl> скрин
<artus> по энтеру жать )
<User694[web]> ща скину скрин, просто сижу тут с этой же убунты которая устанавливает сама себя %)
<inkvizitor68sl> User694[web], в чем проблемы то) ?
<User694[web]> http://i042.radikal.ru/1102/61/80b39cafa640.jpg
<User694[web]> установка убунты встала
<User694[web]> после копирования файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> стрелочку то нажми
<inkvizitor68sl> и посмотри что там
<inkvizitor68sl> !radikal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='radikal'
<[Raiden]> плохой хостинг
<inkvizitor68sl> !radikal is <reply> Заливать скриншоты на radikal.ru считается плохим тоном. За это принято бить по голове. Используйте http://itmages.ru
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<[Raiden]> Service Unavailable
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: чего ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], как тебе идея вписать UGT в правила?
<Umren> "что это"
<solomich> И снова всем привет
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: не имеет смысла, скоро в России будет везде одно время)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], ну тут не только россия )
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: остальные пусть подстраиваются
<[Green]> их не так много
<Umren> а че за одно время в россии?
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь вопрос не только в поясах )
<Umren> я чет не вкурсе
<Umren> часовые пояса уберут? o_O
<solomich> o_O
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: я знаю, сам говорю всегда доброе утро, если только проснулся, даже если это в 19:00 ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], ога.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я о том же.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], ты панелью сейчас заниматься будешь?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<[Raiden]> привет
<Nebulosa> Пока страна! (с) Поросёнок Пьотр.
<skai> ночи всем
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ты переезжаешь?
<Nebulosa> я нет, но эта свинья точно!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и я говорю это не потому, что проникся идеей ugt, а оптому, что ночь
<dmay> тюкатюкатю
<Nebulosa> skai: одно другому не мешает
<Nebulosa> dmay: у тебя "катю" западает
<dmay> Nebulosa: по идее тебя после такого "пока" зобанить надо. ибо пока :3
<dmay> у меня таб западает, автокомплит ниработает
<dmay> фигова без таба то
<skai> хмм...два обновления ядра за день.странно
<Nebulosa> секурность ядра убер аллес!
<[optic]> хай
<dmay> [optic]: что сломал
<dmay> опана, ещё и вопросительный знак не работает ((
<[optic]> ниче)
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<dmay> (знак починил :3)
<Neo_plus> подскажите плз, как создать ярлык на запуск документа?
<Nebulosa> штошто? яр-лык?.. не не видел
<Neo_plus> ок, кнопку запуска
<Nebulosa> ПКМ - создать ярлык :)
<Neo_plus> какой ярлык?
<Nebulosa> пардон, ссылку
<Neo_plus> надо на запуск документа в терминале
<Nebulosa> так сразу бы и говорил
<artus> запуск документа, в теминале, с ярлыка... брррр
<Neo_plus> а что не так то? =)
<Neo_plus> или в ярлык можно две строчки засунуть?
<Nebulosa> artus: ну виндовые термины не просто так уходят
<Nebulosa> через боль в основном..
<artus> Nebulosa, по ходу тут логика не уходит)
<Nebulosa> в области таза..
<Neo_plus> ну так как сделать то?
<Nebulosa> а что нужно? :)
<Neo_plus> я же вроде как сказал
<Neo_plus> запуск документа в терминале через ярлык
<Nebulosa> на панельку кидаешь значок, в свойствах указываешь путь к "документу"
<Neo_plus> и он мне выдает Запустить в терминале, Показать, Отменить, Запустить
<Nebulosa> причем если нужен терминал, пишешь что-то вроде gnome-ternimal -e ...
<Nebulosa> terminal
<Neo_plus> Произошла ошибка при создании дочернего процесса для этого терминала
<Nebulosa> Святые угодники!!
<Nebulosa> так ты запускал это?!
<Neo_plus> ?
<Nebulosa> я думал тебе чиста тиритически
<Neo_plus> а это что то меняет?
<Nebulosa> результат не известен..
<Neo_plus> в смысле ты не знаешь?
<Neo_plus> я правильно понял?
 * Nebulosa while food != here do sleep 600; done
<Nebulosa> Neo_plus: я знаю. и всё должно работать. что ты там пишешь я не знаю
<Nebulosa> ищи ошибки
<Neo_plus> gnome-terminal -e /media/.../launch
<Neo_plus> я правильно понял?
<Nebulosa> да
<Nebulosa> только путь в кавычки возми
<Nebulosa> ь
<Neo_plus> ага
<Neo_plus> ну вот так работает =)
<Neo_plus> спасибо
<Nebulosa> :3
<Nebulosa> сотку должен
<Neo_plus> думаю сочтемся =)
<Nebulosa> это убунта бесплатная, а я - нет
<solomich> amgarchIn9, привет
<Neo_plus> как отобразить папку, созданную в / ?
<Nebulosa> ты сломал мой моск
<Nebulosa> пожалуста сжалься и объясни..
<Neo_plus> =)
<Neo_plus> sudo mkdir /Programs/
<himik> надо было создавать сразу /Program\ files
<artus> мдя, как все запущено
<Neo_plus> как есть =)
<Nebulosa> О боги! Пронзите его молнией!
<Neo_plus> а что в этом плохого? =)
<Nebulosa> линейкой по пальцам бить. ребром
<Neo_plus> мне объяснят? =)
<Nebulosa> где вопрос?
<himik> Neo_plus:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FHS
<himik> для начала
<Nebulosa> himik: погоди вопрос стоит об изображении.. надо определиться - масло или гуашь?
<himik> Nebulosa: ах да... точно
<Soft_> народ, где лежит конфиг где APT строки репозитоирев записаны
<himik> но помоему правильный ответ - венда
<Nebulosa> Soft_: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Neo_plus> ознакомился, спасибо
<Neo_plus> то есть создавать правильнее в /home/ как я понял?
<Nebulosa> Neo_plus: lf
<Nebulosa> да
<himik> Neo_plus: нет
<himik> в /home/Neo_plus
<Neo_plus> спасибо
<Nebulosa> himik: хитрец!
<Nebulosa> но прав
<Nebulosa> всё.. ушёл помогать человекопободным боевым роботам охранять границы Дальнего Востока.. :3
<Soft_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565517/
<Soft_> Cache-Limit понятия не имею как менять... все тыкал и вводил
<Neo_plus> а можно ли как нибудь в команду кнопки запуска вставить две строчки?
<xedos> тестовое сообщение =)
<Umren> xedos, fail
<Weise> Здрасть)
<Weise> в обновлении был flash установщик, а как его запустить?
<Weise> чтоб 10.2 поставит
<Weise> ь
<Neo_plus> подскажите плз как установить Visual C 2008 Runtime?
<[Raiden]> winetricks   vcrun2008
<Neo_plus> [Raiden]: спасибо
<Soft_> народ живые, как восстановить заивсимости?
<Soft_> ffmpeg не ставится и за ним еще куча всего
<zooleen> Трям!
<zooleen> Пипл, ай нид хелп! Блок питания при нажатии на кнопку включения не реагирует, замыкание четвертого спятым контактом его запускает, на другом блоке всё работает. Что может быть?
<SUFLEX> замкни четвертый с пятым
<SUFLEX> дай +1 если правильный совет
<zooleen> SUFLEX: я ж сказал, что работает. Или при подключённом к материнки коротнуть?
<dmay_> няяяяяя http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5751586/
<dmay_> купитьштоле
<XuMuK> ку
<SUFLEX> dmay_:  купить
<SUFLEX> zooleen:  попробуй
<SUFLEX> )
<dmay> это вам не стань суперпрофи в выжлбасике за 24 часа
<Soft_> как восстановить заивсимости?
<SUFLEX>  dmay:  ну я понял. я занком с оператором лапласа и уравнением Фредгольма 3 порядка
<Sergey_IT> zooleen, заменить кнопку
<SUFLEX> Soft_:  на Ваш вопрос будет отвечать эксперт Sergey_IT. Подождите минуту пожалуйста.....
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX, не устраивай толкотню - все по записи...
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты тут опять за всех один отдуваешься?
<SUFLEX> )).
<artus> на первый-второй расщитайсь)
<Soft_> 1 =)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: предлагаю послать нубов лесом и строить Ъ-книго-срач :3
<SUFLEX> ПЕРВЫЙ
<dmay> artus: упс ^_^'
<Sergey_IT> dmay, да нет, толко подошел,ужинал )
<SUFLEX> Soft_:  Вам ответит первый освободившийся оператор. Ваш звонок очень важен для нас
<artus> dmay, нононо)
<SUFLEX> Sergey_IT: тебя уже заждались на линии
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а с тобой, как с лошадьюобращаются уже, пора в суд подавать ;)
<artus> Sergey_IT, или зобаниьт его как рецедивиста на неделю)
<dmay> ызверги
<artus> ахха)
<Sergey_IT> artus, вообще-то пора банить и отправлять на книгоповал за дурацкие вопросы...
<zooleen> кнопка не причем, на втором б/п работает
<Sergey_IT> zooleen, тестер в руки и прозванивай...
<SUFLEX> Soft_: а ты удали остатки и установи по нормальному заново(не с dpkg).
<pahan> ктонить читал книгу Linux From Scratch (Linux с нуля) и делал ченить оттуда?
<Sergey_IT> pahan, так делать надо тоЮ что надо, а не то что написано или нет?
<pahan> ну  интересно собрать свой дистрибутив, самому не реально, а в книге вроде какраз что надо, но не прочитаешь не узнаешь может читал кто?
<Sergey_IT> pahan, читать надо, чтобы быть в курсе и в случае чего быстро разобраться, а вот все делать смысла нет
<pahan> мне все и не надо, я хочу собрать маленкую ОС
<pahan> плохо сказал, не маленькую
<pahan> а минимальную
<Sergey_IT> pahan, тогда успехов, потом расскажешь
<pahan> если от старости не помру к тому времени, обязательно раскажу
<Sergey_IT> pahan, а с чего начинается любая ОС, даже минимальная?
<inkvizitor68sl> с ведоа
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> с загрузчика
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, давай ещё раз всё вкратце
<IchEsseDichAuf> братюни, не могу примонтировать iso образ, монтировка падает об неопознанный образ, что делать? file выдаёт содержимое просто за data
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, чего подсказываешь? (
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, mount --loop
<IchEsseDichAuf> какие тулзы подлечать образ и приведут его к кошерному iso9660 виду?
<IchEsseDichAuf> inkvizitor68sl: конечно лупнул я его
<pahan> Sergey_IT, не знаю с загрузчика наверно
<Sergey_IT> pahan, тебе подсказали...
<pahan> inkvizitor68sl, хочу попробовать собрать минимальный Linux сам, в гугл говорит читай Linux From Scratch, вот я интересуюсь может читал кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига?
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, ставь убунту как тебе надо
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом китом.. как его
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл уже
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, тебе дистр нужен или просто поставить?
<pahan> inkvizitor68sl, мне просто  интересно как это работает
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, что именно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<pahan> дисит убунту меня из коробки устраивает
<pahan> *дист
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, тебе нужно понять как Linux работает в принципе ?
<inkvizitor68sl> по запчастям?
<inkvizitor68sl> или в общих чертах?
<inkvizitor68sl> LFS просто отнюдь не для чайников книжечка =)
<inkvizitor68sl> я 2 недели потратил, чтобы по ней систему собрать
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что я уже понимал о чём книга =)
<pahan> вообще про ОСи, ну линукс как самая доступная
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan, перефразируй свой вопрос в одно перевариваемое предложение.
<inkvizitor68sl> jq
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan,
<pahan> стоит ли читать Linux From Scratch?
<pahan> время терпит
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, для чего ?
<inkvizitor68sl> читать не стоит, стоит собрать LF
<inkvizitor68sl> S
<pahan> ну типа да хочу собрать LFS
<himik> pahan: стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> собирай. но учти, что таких линуксов уже нет в природе
<inkvizitor68sl> это именно академическая система
<pahan> как раз это и надо, как в лихие 90тые
<inkvizitor68sl> ну собирай
<pahan> ну решено, буду делать
<inkvizitor68sl> но я бы сейчас лучше хендбук по OpenBSD дочитал бы)
<inkvizitor68sl> LFS слишком сумбурна
<pahan> всмысле сумбурна?
<inkvizitor68sl> в прямом.
<inkvizitor68sl> неупорядочена, пояснено мало
<inkvizitor68sl> хендбуки по бздям основательнее
<pahan> тоесть типа я соберу но ничего не пойму толком?
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде того
<zooleen> Истинный LFS где всё подробно описано занял бы несколько КамАЗов книжек)
<dmay> pahan: лучше почитай "Герой нашего времени" Лермонтова, например
<inkvizitor68sl> zooleen, камазов? э
<dmay> или Похождения бравого солдата Швейка
<zooleen> *несколько десятков гигабайт)
<dmay> ибо линуксы приходят и уходят, а классика - вечна!
<zooleen> Кто-нить кстати юзал Plan9 или Inferno?
<inkvizitor68sl> zooleen, несколько вот таких - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%90%D0%97-7907
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.autowp.ru/pictures/maz_mzkt/7907_opyitnyiy/autowp.ru_maz_7907_opyitnyiy_2.jpg
<pahan> лан он вроде небольшой, посмотрим как пойдет, там может и желание пропадет
<Sergey_IT> pahan, может с freeDos начать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и где сарказм по поводу маза 7907 ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan, небольшой) )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))?
<inkvizitor68sl> LFS BLFS ALFS CLFS HLFS Pathecs
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе мало) ?
<Sergey_IT> типичный виндовоз
<pahan> ну мне первый только
<inkvizitor68sl> емнип, в LFS даже нет примитива
<pahan> Sergey_IT, почему?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: какой сарказм, он же ЭПИЧЕН!
<Sergey_IT> pahan, проще
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.autowp.ru/pictures/maz_mzkt/7907_opyitnyiy/autowp.ru_maz_7907_opyitnyiy_2.jpg - хацу на таком покататься (
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё мне обещали ford mustang за 100.000 рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> 1968го года
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.gandex.ru/upl/oboi/u878_2977_ford_mustang.jpg вот такой ^_^
<dmay> инк, иди в армию, в РВСН, там и не на таком покататься дают, если права есть :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, не дадут
<inkvizitor68sl> в нашей армии ни на чем покататься не дадут
<inkvizitor68sl> максимум - на уазике офицеров повозить
<dmay> хотя да, фиг кто что серъёзное тупым криворуким срочникам доверит
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, они уже не ездят просто
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось 2 платформы\
<dmay> инк, ты ета... меньше всяких новодворских слушай )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, по поводу ?
<Kolosov> Доброй ночи, народ! Здесь можно спрашивать инфу о незнакомо Уюунте железе?
<dmay> там всё не солнечно, канешн, но и не два тягача на всю армию далеко
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, таких - 2 на весь мир
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, можно
<dmay> Kolosov: нет. здесь обсуждают проблемы российской армии
<inkvizitor68sl> спрашивать тут можно всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> но за что то банят. а на что-то не отвечают =)
<dmay> инк, а, ты конкретно про этот маз )
<Kolosov> Блин, у меня не осталось больше дома машин с виндами.
<Kolosov> мой сканер
<dmay> так в вики ж  и написано что это опытное шасси было
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> но от этого ктааться меньше на нём не хочется +)
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, чего за сканер?
<Kolosov> Microtek ScanMaker 5800 Убунта не знает и никак не зацеплюсь нигде, как можно траблу решать
<dmay> ех...но "Компоновка: 24х24" внушает. чуствую себя со своей нивой ущербным XD
<Kolosov> а тут такая жопа, сдохла машина с виндой, а сканировать надо по любому до утра, хыхы!
<inkvizitor68sl> Uses ScanMaker 4800
<KupuJlJl> привет! кто нибудь заказывал что-нибудь в магазине canonical?
<dmay> инк, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%97%D0%9A%D0%A2-79221 всего на 6 метров короче )
<dmay> это всего чуть больше твоего мустанга )
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=virtualbox
<Kolosov> Мастер ~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl!!!
<Kolosov> пожалуйста
<Kolosov> поясни мысль про 4800
<dmay> КупуДЖлДЖл: главное доставку хотя бы ЕМСом организовывать
<inkvizitor68sl> дрова от того сканера твой может использовать.... но только вот они тоже в линупсе тю-тю =)
<dmay> Колосов: фотоаппарат хотя б есть
<dmay> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, поставь ХР в виртуалку, подключи к ней сканер и сканируй. А со сканером в убунте потом повоюешь
<dmay> как же фигово с дохнущей клавой
<Kolosov> Да, и особенно, когда клава накрывается на буке блин
<Sergey_IT> dmay, что, скоро запах пойдет?
<Kolosov> Есть по сканеру одна зацеп  http://www.google.com.ua/webhp?sourceid=navclient-ff#q=ScanMaker+5800+ubuntu&hl=ru&tbas=0&prmd=ivns&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&lr=lang_ru&sa=X&ei=1lhUTcOHKYHLswaz0-HjBg&ved=0CAcQpwUoAQ&fp=ae93f1cf8e87957c
<Kolosov> на сайте http://forum.ubuntu.ru давал кто-то инфу
<dmay> ссерг_ит: не, я её как раз на днях чистил ^_^'
<Kolosov> но они сейчас не регистрируют
<Kolosov> не могу тудой зайти и заценить ситуацию
<artus> Kolosov, кто не регистрирует?O_o
<Kolosov> Не регистрирует система регистрации новых юзверей движка форума http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<Kolosov> а конкретно
<Kolosov> не приходит песьмо с кодом активации учётки
<artus> а конкретно ты на вопрос ответить не можеш?
<artus> аа
<Kolosov> клянусь, зуб даю
<zooleen> Mail.ru?
<Kolosov> пробовал и механизм повтора отправки
<Kolosov> мой ящик kolosoft@gmail.com
<zooleen> Таки очень стганно.
<Sergey_IT> вроде никто не жаловался (не считая забаненых ip)
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, сча логи гляну, погоди
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервере том
<Kolosov> да зуб даю, мне ребёнку завтра в больницу хренову тучу всего надо подделать блин! а я сейчас вместо нормального сканирования судорожно ставлюбля дремучий невзломанный дистр охрененно древней XP
<Kolosov> d dbhnefk ,jrc? [s[s!
<Kolosov> в виртуалбокс
<inkvizitor68sl> root@s2:/home/inky# cat /var/log/exim4/mainlog | grep kolosoft@gmail.com
<inkvizitor68sl> '
<inkvizitor68sl> оно и не пыталось
<Kolosov> причём, диск у трёхлетнего пацана взял из пачки старых дисков, котрыми он играется
<dmay> колосов, а с каких пор форум без регистрации недоступен для чтения
<Kolosov> заезженный насмерть, НО ВСЁЖЕ ТОГДА КОМПАКТЫ ДЕЛАЛИ КРЕПЧЕ НЫНЕШНИХ УБОГИХ БОЛВАНОК
<inkvizitor68sl> я антиспам не прошел(
<inkvizitor68sl> я робот (
<artus> ))
<artus> Kolosov, не капси)
<artus> Kolosov, а так да ) есть такое )
<Kolosov> я попробовал ещё раз, система требует имя и пароль, даю линк, куда стучусь
<KupuJlJl> dmay, они в Россию -то хоть высылают? у меня платеж прошел, но почему-то сегодня вернули.. странно
<Kolosov> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=17125.0;wap
<dmay> емсом - хоть в антарктиду
<KupuJlJl> дык emc - это обычная посылка
<inkvizitor68sl> Kolosov, забей, там ничего нету
<dmay> емс это вип-обычная посылка )
<inkvizitor68sl> там про вбокс и написано
<dmay> ололо, в браузере остались мои печеньки с форума!
<Kolosov> понял, значит пока путь - через жопу, на линух поставить бокс, в него виндовоз, на него дрова сканера....
<artus> хех) у мну сканер с такими же запросами)
<Kolosov> Братья, спасибо, что не дали свалиться в суицид и не остановили от установки
<artus> и дрова на него под офтопик 300 метров (((
<Kolosov> Удачи вам
<Kolosov> ДОСВИДОС
<inkvizitor68sl> психологическая помощь на убунтуру
<artus> эт тебе удачи)
<Kolosov> даблязавтрапойдуикуплюсамыйуродскийЮСБишныйнах!!!!!
<artus> @kick Kolosov маты!
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<pahan> вродеж небыло матов
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<pahan> а это типо предупредительный
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, задолбали всякие рюшки в говноконтакте пилить
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь когда видео открываешь - скроллить страницу нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> как мне это сраное окошко подвинуть наверх монитора ><
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ды определись) или смотри или окошко двигай )
<pahan> ты скролить не можешь когда мышак над влеш роликом находится
<inkvizitor68sl> нет. я скроллить просто не могу )
<pahan> хреново наверно когда скрол не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/122184/9b7c9373 скролла тупо нет
<dmay> хреново когда таб не работает
<dmay> а вконтактике ничего кроме ауди и видео плееров и не интересует особо, чего там скроллить то )
<artus> dmay, а клавишу переназначить не ?
<dmay> артус, в оффтопике? влом. лучше завтра новую за 300р куплю )
<artus> dmay, ты это уже 2 недели говориш)
<dmay> один фиг эта уже давненько помирает
<dmay> ну вот видишь
<artus> и вообще ) заас клав должен быть)
<dmay> чочо?
<dmay> а, запас чтоль
<dmay> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, угу. а eeepc запасной клавой считать можно >_>  ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, мона )
<dmay> ну есть где-то свёрнутая в трубочку запасная, но влом её искать )
<artus> хы, у меня запаса на 3 полноценных машинки)
<dmay> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, слабо
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 3 ноута только
<inkvizitor68sl> +2 десктопа
<dmay> у меня тесть такой. мне давно инетерсно, сколько шестерок можно собрать из запчастей в его гараже ))
<artus> нада буить сеструхе собрать в кучу
<inkvizitor68sl> +нз в деньгах
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё же - inkpad или hp microserver...
<dmay> фига себе  тебя выбор )
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу.
<dmay> купи вот эту хрень, как раз в бюджет http://kuvalda.ru/catalog/1960/20355/
<dmay> кстате, мустангу за 100тр пригодится :D
<inkvizitor68sl> соседей здить) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня колонки есть
<artus> dmay, в топку бош, фигня полная
<dmay> artus, ня? какой бош?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, бери инвертер и заваривай соседям двери )
<artus> dmay, хм... меня на главную сбрасывать (((
<dmay> так, сорри, сцылк битый
<dmay> жжут ребята, у них ввв имеет значение
<dmay> http://www.kuvalda.ru/catalog/1960/20355/
<inkvizitor68sl> Устройство пусковое SPEED START 1812
<artus> dmay, хы, полтора килоампера стартовый ток, ацкая пыточная машинка )
<dmay> кстати, тоже полезная побочная функция :3
<Sergey_IT> через прикуриватель )
<artus> Sergey_IT, не, она автономная)
<dmay> она через прикуриватель электроннику пускает
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь вместо пыток паяльником будем использовать ректальный ток в полтора килоампера?
<dmay> сможет ли стартер провернуть я как то сомневаюсь :/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, там и не ректально хватит)
<inkvizitor68sl> но ректально же эффективнее! )
<artus> dmay, че не хватит? с головой )
<dmay> artus, через прикуриватель в смысле
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ректально получитцо 1н раз) после чего пациент придеть в негодность)
<inkvizitor68sl> нуууу..
<Sergey_IT> dmay, один раз только, и пожарных вызывать
<artus> dmay, ну если силовые линии не выгорят)
<dmay> во во )
<dygger1> q
<Sergey_IT> хотя там предохранитель просто вылетит
<artus> Sergey_IT, чую пока он вылетит половина борт сети в топку вылетит)
<Sergey_IT> это вряд ли
<dmay> dygger1, а ты как думаешь, выгорит электронника если в прикуриватель полтора килоампера пустить?
<artus> но, это ж каакой упс можно смонстрячить)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у меня есть идея получше
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, вот этот вот девайс
<inkvizitor68sl> пустить в сеть =)
<dmay> не особо кстати, у него емкость не такая большая
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле полтора килоампера садануть соседушкам
<inkvizitor68sl> и телевизор за стенкой шуметь перестанет =)
<artus> хыы
<artus> ну если на щитке то у них все перестанет шуметь)
<dygger1> Многовато будет.
<dmay> рабочая ситуация начала налаживаться, открыто всего две студии ^_^
<artus> хмм... чей то 3й день обновок никаких, кроме хрома и гаджима
<Sergey_IT> artus, скучно?
<artus> Sergey_IT, еще не определился)
<Sergey_IT> если 10.04 - то они сейчас 10.04.2 релизят
<[Raiden]> до 11.хх мало времени. Пилят наверное так, что генерить обновки некогда :) Да и сколько можно обновлять этот 10.10 и так воркает.
<artus> Sergey_IT, не, сквизи )
<[Raiden]> полка понравилась http://cs9820.vkontakte.ru/u28699939/116341094/x_cacc607d.jpg
<artus> во, дистапгрейд на 9ть метров )
<artus> [Raiden], да, ток надо много маленьких мониторчиков ) и стену в черный покрасить )
<[Raiden]> )
<jham> меня сегодня на полном серьёзе просили переустановить yandex.ru :(
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<[Raiden]> бывает интернет просят переустановить. Потом оказывается что ие.
<dmay> лол. воспитывай юзверей, воспитывай и просвещай!
<dygger1> Во-во, меня частенько просят инет переставить.
<[Raiden]> ...что ие глючит\нахватал всяких модулей.
<dygger1> Так как "синенькую буковку" нечаянно потеряли.
<jham> часть yandexа перестала работать с лисой (javascript mindfuck какой-то). поэтому было заключение "переустановить яндекс"
<dygger1> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> посылать таких в гугель надо
<artus> хм, чель ядро собрать ...
<dygger1> Зачем же их посылать? Пока такие есть, то есть денюжка и кушать. :)
<Sergey_IT> dygger1, я из другой области...
<jham> кто нить их знает тут? http://itmages.ru/image/view/104576/b24c2f13
 * inkvizitor68sl заглянул на убунтуком и ужаснулся
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, китайский?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<Sergey_IT> давно уже
<jham> я подумал defacement
<jham> стильный такой defacement только, почему то
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<XuMuK> а правда, чо ето за китайская шняга? о_О
<[Raiden]> китайский НГ недавно был
<XuMuK> вапрос почти на бан)) как в 7й венде включить вай фай програмно(не кнопачкай) и вааще, возможно ли ето?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, если выключил кнопкой - то нет
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да ет не я выключил) типо мне "починить интернет" надо)
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда убунту ставь
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: поставил) но их сё равно в маздай тянет)
 * XuMuK таки активировал jabber на телефоне)
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: прикинь, полчаса назад примерно отправил сцыль с полкой-пакманом c помошью chrome to phone, а она тока щас дошла))
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-11
<sexy_girl> hello
<[Raiden]> нокиа сделала ставку на мс, всётаки. http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?14/31/04
<artus> ну ну
<inkvizitor68sl> sexy_girl, привет
<[Raiden]> если топовые их модели будут только на мс, думаю они превратятся в производителя дешевых мобилок или их какие-нить китайцы купат
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя, не факт
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], фигня это всё
<inkvizitor68sl> WP7 вообще не продаётся
<[Raiden]> Ну значит конец им
<inkvizitor68sl> реально же убогая система
<sexy_girl> nokia и так в кризисе. Альянс с ms их окончательно угробит.
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще блин n900 шикарен
<inkvizitor68sl> чего они его не переделают то
<inkvizitor68sl> железку там помощнее, аккумулятор побольше...
<[Raiden]> миго должен был быть продолжением
<[Raiden]> и ваще что-то долго они , простите, трахались с этим миго. Самсунг с бадой смарты продает с лета, от 7 т.р.
<[Raiden]> )
<gavaets> hi all!
<[Raiden]> и тебе хи
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> бада убога
<[Raiden]> ну, не все так думают. И дело  не в этом, а в том что она уже есть и продается. А эти пилили и так и не допилили за год или больше.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну знаешь...
<inkvizitor68sl> год для такой платформы это очен мало
<[Raiden]> причем не на пустом месте, по сути оно на маемо основано
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид 3 года пилили
<[Raiden]> Ну мб
<XuMuK> 01 01 52 - ну и зря...
<XuMuK> маэмо, имхо, потенциально намного круче...
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> маемо мало того, что круче
<XuMuK> ещё и .deb))
<inkvizitor68sl> так ещё и намного гибче
<[Raiden]> печальненько в общем ) Ещё не ясно что будет с qt, зачем нокии оно, если будут только вин7фон продавать. Короче посмотрим.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ясен пень) продукцийа М$ вапще гибкостью не особо отличаецо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, это почему не отличается?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, телефон с виндой можно выкинуть. смыть в унитаз. ударить об стенку.
<inkvizitor68sl> ппродолжать) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а!
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё винду можно повесить!
<XuMuK> меня больше волнует можно ли туда будет запихать андрошу))
<XuMuK> тада WM7 ожидает судьба ИЕ))
<XuMuK> всмысле её будут юзать чтобы скачать и установить андроид/маэмо/мигоу)
<gavaets> Внимание, тупой вопрос! Какая разница между "извлечь" и "Безопасно удалить привод"?
<XuMuK> кстати, если бы можно было на N8 поставить дрошку, я бы его себе взял, вместо дизайр)
<inkvizitor68sl> gavaets, извлечь - это отключить раздел
<inkvizitor68sl> безопасно удалить привод - отключить девайс целиком
<XuMuK> gavaets: извлечь- ето просто чтобы вылез диск, а второе - отмонтировать
<gavaets> inkvizitor68sl, XuMuK спасибо! Другими словами извлекая флешку нужно второе. Просто раньше  как-то не задумывался :)
<inkvizitor68sl> это для кардридеров внешних имеет значение
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или для флешек с 2мя раздами
<inkvizitor68sl> разделами
<[Raiden]> с флэшкой разницы нет. При извлечении тоже отмонтируется. Это кривость наутилуса ) Видимо не отлечает внешние носители от сидюка.
<gavaets> [Raiden] в меню сидюка отражает только "извлечь" из двух рассмотренных. Видимо, различает.
<[Raiden]> ну значит я логики не понимаю или криво различает
<gavaets> Скорей всего да.
<[Raiden]> в кдешном дельфине тоже есть 1 косяк. если в фстаб права жостко заданы типа умаск или дмаск\фмаск, будет писать на каждый файл что права не меняются. И это невозможно отключить
<[Raiden]> если копируешь 100 файлов, 100 раз ругнется
<[Raiden]> Хотя думаю мало кто столкнется , но не приятно
<gavaets> А я и в гноме с таким сталкивался. Невозможно изменить права. Хотя, может быть это из-за криворукости.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], ну почему нету
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> выбираешь первый пункт - отваливается раздел
<inkvizitor68sl> выбираешь второй - отваливается вся флешка
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня просто флешка с 4мя разделами есть
<[Raiden]> gavaets: а.. ) понятно.
<[Raiden]> ой, я инку
<inkvizitor68sl> и ещё при выборе второго пункта перестаёт подаваться питание на девайс
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это по спецификациям FreeDesktop
<inkvizitor68sl> а как по факту я уже не знаю =)))
<[Raiden]> gavaets: фиг знает, не помню, может и там тоже, при каких то условиях, но не при моих )
<gavaets> [Raiden] :)
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: ок
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<XuMuK> а я то подумал, что подвисло)
<XuMuK> на мой взгляд, проблема нокии в том, что они слишком много уделяют внимания железу и мало/почти не софту...
<[Raiden]> да и железу не особо
<inkvizitor68sl> да гавно у них железо
<inkvizitor68sl> поголовно
<inkvizitor68sl> вот с софтом у них всё ок было до тех пор, пока они с коммуникаторами не связалось
<XuMuK> да лана, N8 по железу чуть ли не йаБлоко делает...
<XuMuK> если уж они туда GPU запихали...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, да уже даже китайцы телефоны лучше йафона делать стали =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну посчет китайцеу я хз, а вот тайваньцы да, жгут))
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<XuMuK> у меня выбор был, взять 4ое йаБлоко или ДизайрHD/Z примерно за одну и ту же капусту...
<XuMuK> ну вопщем ты знаешь, чо я выбрал))
<inkvizitor68sl> Camera: 5 mega pixel, 720P HD recording, auto focus, touch focus and digital zoom
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу... догадываюсь =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а я вот думаю inkpad взять
<inkvizitor68sl> и перестать таскать с собой ноут уже =)
<XuMuK> чо за зверюга?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://notionink.in/techspecs.php\
<inkvizitor68sl> http://notionink.in/techspecs.php
<XuMuK> ух ты ж мать иво))
<XuMuK> NVIDIA Tegra 250
<XuMuK> Dual Core Cortex A-9
<XuMuK> ULP GPU
<XuMuK> iPad он уже судя по етим строчкам дёргает)
<[Raiden]> яблоки второй вроде уже выпускаю. Незнаю правда что изменилось
<[Raiden]> ют
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, батарейка на 2 дня чтения книг
<inkvizitor68sl> или на 12 часов серфинга
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: мой с TaskKiller'ом полтора дня активного юзания держицо, ну день, если в жестокой форме CarPanel юзать...
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<ViruSkin> приветы
<inkvizitor68sl> ку\
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: пришлос выложить 8 евро за заряднег для таза)
<XuMuK> ку
<ViruSkin> и скока стоит 4-ый айпад?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ы
<inkvizitor68sl> ViruSkin, 4й айпад стоит чуть больше, чем стоит машина времени
<inkvizitor68sl> баксов на 500-1000
<ViruSkin> нормально так
<ViruSkin> а в россии когда продавать будут?
<inkvizitor68sl> году в 2018, думаю
<XuMuK> мне с моими бонусными очками он 309 евро выходил...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> загрызть тя надо
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> за что? о_О ))
<XuMuK> грызите российскех манагероу))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, Geeksphone One и Commtiva Z1
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько у вас стоят?
<XuMuK> хз)
<XuMuK> я о них и не знал до 30 сек назад)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну глянь
<ViruSkin> =)))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, какой то из них в испании распространяется
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас они известны как Highscreen Zeus =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты понял к чему я спрашиваю =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: чо то у нас их и нет пока (
<XuMuK> оцтаем))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, скорее "уже"
<XuMuK> а мож и так))
<inkvizitor68sl> телефоны старые, но очень клевые по соотношению цена/фичастость
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид 2.3, хард клава, резистивный (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) дисплей
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть НЕ емкостный
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть на морозе в него тыкать можно не носом =)
<inkvizitor68sl> короче как телефон - вестчь.
<inkvizitor68sl> + можно об стенку садануть пару раз
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну я на свой тоже не жалуйус) он у меня так неудачно ...эээ... упал... у меня аж внутрях сё ухнуло...
<XuMuK> а на нем ни царапины))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, Z ?
<XuMuK> вот чо значит amoled screen))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: HD))
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<XuMuK> uu
<inkvizitor68sl> не слушают меня
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да не стал я только из за хард клавы класть на 3 лишних мегапигселя, 0,4 лишних дюйма экрана и тд))
<XuMuK> + проц помощнее, рома поболее и тд))
<inkvizitor68sl> ггы
<XuMuK> тока вот он, собака, торренты медленно качает...
<XuMuK> пока больше 80 кб/сег не видел (
<inkvizitor68sl> сурово Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> телефоном торренты? о_О
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ога))  http://goo.gl/a448b
<XuMuK> и скорость поперла))
<XuMuK> причом ето не вай фай)
<bytecat> У меня тоже на мобилке есть торренты. Слався no-ip.com и midpssh
<XuMuK> а при чом тут они? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> блин... а гикфоны греются от вайфая(
<XuMuK> кстати, торренты что на компе тормозят всю систему, что на телефоне
<bytecat> А ты ограничивай число соединений.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: неее) я за своим такого не замечал... и ваапще, единственный касяг, который и я заметил и на форумах чаще всего мелькает - ето not enough батарейка))
<XuMuK> bytecat: да мне пофег, я телефоном торренты обычно не качаю... щас просто ради экспиремента попробовал)... ща докачаецо и пойду я Григория прям с кровати ценить))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, о птичгах) в понедельнег мне дадут окончательный ответ, по поводу сервачка)
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<XuMuK> а кто-нить вкурсе, на йаФонах есть qr codes, как на андроидах?
<XuMuK> удобная, блин, штука))
<XuMuK> навел камеру на картинку - и программка почти установлена)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: потом... нашол апп которая камеру как сканер юзает)) причом давольно таки нехилое качество получаецо
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<inkvizitor68sl> есть qr
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: как называецо и бесплатная ли она?)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: всё, нашол)
<XuMuK> только чо то от нее пользы на йаФоне намного меньше, чем на адроидах...
<fata1> wew
<fata1> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> привет
<fata1> привет
<fata1> нужна помозь
<ck80> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> fata1, спрашивай уже, пока я не уехал
<fata1> устанавливал винду 7 ранее, позднее убунту 10.10, потом в дисковой утилите заметил, что слева у меня раздел 100 мб и как sda 2 определен, после него винда 7 и потом линукс, короче снес я эти 100 мб и добавил к винде 7 и всё загрузчик винды 7 сдох, короче линукс запускÐ
<fata1> я уже другую винду 7 поставил, она мне нужна исключительно для сканера на МФУ, потому что на линуксе не найдешь этих дров на мой МФУ, везде искал
<fata1> танцы с grub ничего не дали, пишу в терминале sudo cat нужный файл и он его не редактирует, просто висит пустое окно и хз чо это)))))))
<ViruSkin> поставь убунту сверху )
<ViruSkin> вот такое вот бывает из за жадност, хотел добавить 100мб.. и пришлось оси переустанавливать )
<fata1> ))))))))))) по работе мне надо.... если бы не сканер и эти дрова. то давно бы сидел на линуксе, зацепило)))
<inkvizitor68sl> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<fata1> хахахахаха, ты прав, жадность фраера сгубила)))
<fata1> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<fata1> ок)
<_GerarD_> Не флудите плз
<_GerarD_> Кста, всем здрам!
<fata1> привет
<fata1> счас мб код скину
<ViruSkin> здарова
<inkvizitor68sl> on the хаааааааааааааааайлээээээээээнд
<inkvizitor68sl> так... позитивом от BN зарядилиссс
<inkvizitor68sl> пора переодеваться и валить домой
<skai> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, у тебе доброго утра
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у меня злого утра.перся в вузяку на одну единственную пару.а препод решил ее отенить.я 20 минут перся по -18 до этого вуза!!
<inkvizitor68sl> 20 минут?
<inkvizitor68sl> да ты сволочь!
<inkvizitor68sl> мне 10 минут до метро и потом 20 минут от метро
<inkvizitor68sl> при том сейчас мне ехать домой.
<zooleen> inkvizitor68sl: Эм... Скажи, а ты спать не пробовал?
<inkvizitor68sl> полчаса идти, полчаса ехать.
<inkvizitor68sl> с работы
<inkvizitor68sl> так как в универ 11
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а мне тока в вуз.у мну нет перерыва на метро по дороге
<inkvizitor68sl> к 11 40*
<inkvizitor68sl> zooleen, про полифазный сон почитай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты то мож отогреться в метре
<skai> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ога... отогреться лол)
<skai> давно систему не чистил.4 ядра уже накопилось
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, с приятным охлаждающим ветерком =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: это лучше 018 в морду сильным северным ветром
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ты не понял
<inkvizitor68sl> я иду 10 минут
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом ещё 20
<skai> с перерывом на обогрев
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды. только у тебя перерыв на обогрев часов эдак 20
<skai> мне от 20 до 25 минут ыстрым шагом, чтобы успеть в вуз.а потом домой так же
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня - 30 минут в холодном метро)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вон пар вчера изо рта шел на нашей ветке =)
<skai> ну а ты наземным транспортом:)
<inkvizitor68sl> так в нем -18 =)
<fata1> москва?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<fata1> у меня нету таких заморочек)))
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, я уехал
<fata1> маленький город-сладкая жизнь
<fata1> бб
<skai> блин.заигнорил на лоре одного человека - сразу пропала целая страница обсуждения
<fata1> лор? wtf
<skai> лорЪ
<skai> учи матчасть
<fata1> )))))))) понятно
<skai> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2008/02/20080227ru.jpg
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем Привет !!!
<FONTER> привет всем
<vodoley25>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<rapidsp> identified
<rapidsp> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<The_MEk> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<FONTER> !ping
<The_MEk> ))
<rapidsp> кончились пинги
<FONTER> fuf
<FONTER> ага
<FONTER> обделили
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<FONTER> !ping
<FONTER> !ping
<FONTER> !ping
<FONTER> !ping
<FONTER> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<FONTER> !name
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<FONTER> !lol
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<FONTER> !lol
<FONTER> !lol
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<FONTER> !lol2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lol2'
<FONTER> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<FONTER> !хуй
<AndreX> FONTER, харе короче
<FONTER> ок
<skai> @kban --user FONTER 86400
<SergeyIT>  skai, ку, всевидящее око )
<skai> то, что я ем, не значит, что я ничего не вижу.
<vodoley25> подскажите кто нибудь почему мой пароль не подходит, не могу пройти идентификацию, когда зарегился всё было норм, что случилось не пойму.
<AndreX> а мы откеда знаем??
<Ed[war]d> Раскладку проверь
<vodoley25> раскладка не причём пароль из цыфр
<Ed[war]d> Я тут с mysql минут 30 т..хался. Оказалось в русской раскладке случайно пароль вбил )
<SergeyIT> хорошо не в китайской )
<Ed[war]d> Угу. Вбить случайно и снести локаль )
<Over> Уважаемые, какой командой указывать что сервис будет автоматически запущен при старте?
<Ed[war]d> Смотря какой сервис. Это так. Мысли вслух. Я не силен в линуксе пока )
<Over> любой сервис
<skai> Over: echo 'service ключ на старт' | notify-send
<skai> notify-send 'service ключ на старт'
<skai> так даж проще
<volgruk> гГГ
<Ed[war]d> Подсказали. Ога. Шутники )
<volgruk> зайди просто в Параметры->Запускаемые приложения
<SergeyIT> Over, прочитай вопрос и переведи (
<Over> Сервис. Допустим bind. Нужно чтобы запускался автоматом при старте. В иксы зайти не получится, их нет =)
<SergeyIT> в rc.local запуск пропиши
<Over> А отклик как будет идти? Не говорите мне что в убунте нету такой основной вещи.
<SergeyIT> какой отклик?
<volgruk> основной вещи для чего?
<Over> Для unix
<SergeyIT> логи
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<Over> Логи, блин... update-rc.d называется
<Ed[war]d> ну я vpn connect свой в /etc/rc.local записал
<solomich> Привет всем. посоветуйте хороший видеопроигрыватель для 10.10, пожалуйста
<guest> SONY
<sharikoff> vlc
<shadows> Мне gnome-mplayer нравится.
<shadows> Как сделать так, чтобы при выполнении скрипта не вылезал терминал? http://paste.ubuntu.com/565756/
<sharikoff> запускать сразу в терминале?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Тебе при старте надо что бы скрипт запускался или нет ??
<dRaziel> привет всем
<dRaziel> нужна подсказка, у меня Ubuntu serv 10.10 поставил PPPoE сервер и настроил с таким конфигом http://paste.org.ru/?qdg928  клиент сильно грузит сервер на 100% торрентом 3мегабайтом, посоветуйте что еще нужно убрать чтобы небыло такой нагрузки. Спасибо если кто подскажет=)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> посмотри этот конфиг http://ubuntulogia.blogspot.com/2008/06/pppoe-ubuntu.html
<CrazyDeaDyshka> должно помочь
<shadows> sharikoff: Чтобы просто без терминала.
<shadows> фоном
<sharikoff> & - это в фоне
<shadows> Я понимаю, можно сделать кнопкой запуска , но это ссылка на сылку
<sharikoff> а задача скрипта какая?
<sharikoff> оповестить работает ли опенвпн?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> во первых етот скрипт требует в терминале ввода пароля
<sharikoff> это можно победить
<sharikoff> не судой
<CrazyDeaDyshka> и можно просто прописать его в рц локал и он будут при старте стартовать и без запуска терминала
<CrazyDeaDyshka> *будет
<sharikoff> я через крон мониторю
<sharikoff> и не парюсь
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: да я уже видел эту ховтушку, всеравно почемуто нагрузка высокая =\ ну спасибо всеравно
<CrazyDeaDyshka> или ps -ax | grep [процес]
<CrazyDeaDyshka> и покажет запущен он или нет
<CrazyDeaDyshka> dRaziel:  ся посмотрю
<shadows> Да я openvpn прикручиваю, ибо там *ее нет*, openVPNPortable вырубает весь остальной инет, вот и надо в NIX. По ходу здесь openvpn и firefox не мешают, так что проще в автозагрузку.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> shadows:  http://mk-technology.org.ua/vpn-tunnel/  вот как я настраивал у себя и нет нерубит и ВПН есть
<sharikoff> маршрутами разрули
<sharikoff> у тя стопудово када опенвпн подрубается переписывает дефолт роут
<sharikoff> надавай ему переписывать
<shadows> CrazyDeaDyshka: спасибо, там про user nobody есть, у меня как раз в конфиге серверном было.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> почитай там не все описано но большая часть есть
<CrazyDeaDyshka> не успел поредактировать статейку
<shadows> sharikoff: мне уже сказали комманду в rc.local запихнуть sudo route add -net 192.168.*0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 tun0
<sharikoff> тока слипом надо воспользоваться
<sharikoff> ибо у тя роуты пишутся а интерфейс еще стопудово не поднят
<sharikoff> а кто тя так сеть учил записывать?
<sharikoff> плюнь ему в лиццо
<sharikoff> =0
<sharikoff> ))
<sharikoff> route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw шлюз
<sharikoff> или route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw шлюз via интерфейс
<shadows> Мне вообще для X-Lite > /dev/null | софтфон на NIX через openVPN надо, вот и сижу один в офисе. Не знаю, нужно ли это в натуре, но начальник >_< сказал сделай, хотя после *ее нет* +1С в качестве замены WINE+1С я уже не сильно в симпатии
<shadows> sharikoff: хаха
<shadows> sharikoff: по телефону учили
<sharikoff> или dev интерфейс
<sharikoff> ну значит поругай их по фене
<shadows> ну да более на gentoo-handbook команду похоже по-твоему
<sharikoff> за такие подсказки
<[Green]> утра
<sharikoff> это тока во фряхе без gw можно
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ку
<sharikoff> [Green]q
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чой то ТОЛЬКО во фряхе?
<sharikoff> ну чтоп понятнее было =)
<inkvizitor68sl> хватит опенок обижать
<shadows> После *ее нет* из Google + 1C из Google + анти из Google  , я уже понял, что кто есть
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> route add default gw 192.168.0.0 это вот установить дефолтный
<CrazyDeaDyshka> route del default gw 192.168.0.0 Это удалить
<CrazyDeaDyshka> В убунты есть фокус что когда 2 гатевея может не заработать ни один В начале чистишь проверить просто  route -n
<shadows> на самом деле sudo route add -net 192.168.220.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 tun0
<shadows> не волнуйтесь, пишу ваши советы в файл
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а ни незабудь рестартануть сеть
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а зачем менять маску если она уже настроена
<shadows> щас restart сделаю, ну так сказали, что пингуетсяч значит воркует, я так понял, по опенвпн либо 1сят либо так лазят на клиентов. Ну а мне телефон _вроде_бы_просили_прикрутить, хотя никого нет ^_^
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: товарищ, ну подскажете по pppoe ?) прошу ) если знаете
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: а то так и сожгу серв))
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ся ищю как раз гдето я записывал
<dRaziel> раньше гор ресы через торрент пускал
<shadows> http://zalil.ru/30489834 вот видео, бесит меня терминал этот, может нужно что-то >/dev/null или что-то с $0, $1 и т. д.
<dRaziel> тфуты точней напрямую через нат
<CrazyDeaDyshka> терминал это великая сила
<dRaziel> +1
<dRaziel> один wget чего стоит в ней))
<shadows> А кто смотрел foresight linux ? Ну не хочу я убунту дома, вот не знаю куда,
<shadows> dRaziel: wget почты экстрактировать нормально
<CrazyDeaDyshka> dRaziel:  http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/articles/networking/pppoe_firewall.phtml  вот нашол линк я делал и все работает там п омелочи что то подстраивал но не помню
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я открывал сис логи и смотрел сто не так потом искал и все доделывал полной нету потому что провайдера разные
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: спасибо, да у меня все робит, нагрузка жжот )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> смоти cat /var/log/syslog там должно быт кто его нагружает
<dRaziel> да я вижу кто, у меня через биллинг
<shadows> А как через опенвпн мне сюда из дома залезть? Только тссс. На адрес tun0 через VNC?
<shadows> * дома теплее
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka:  торрент на скорости 3мегабайт, но эт мало а проц сильно страдает
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: и вообще смотрел мой конфиг то, один в один почти))
<CrazyDeaDyshka> dRaziel:  http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5mmuupb7w посмотри тут  и http://books4study.org.ua/kniga816.html тут
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: хм благодарю, слушай а ты вкурсе что делает ktune
<dRaziel> хотя я прочитал но чтот непонял смысл
<Aselicon> dRaziel: настраивает - k
<dRaziel> Aselicon: так понятно) спасибо
<Aselicon> dRaziel: всегда пожалуйста)
<sies> народ, как  разрешить только указанным пользователям логиниться на ssh?
<SUFLEX> там есть настройки
<SUFLEX> Чиста вопрос дня:  После перезагрузки файл hosts заменяется на  файл по умолчанию(без лишнего всего). То есть я пишу туда псевдонимы, только до перезагрузки они доступны.  После, все лишнее вычищается почему-то. И так каждый раз.
<skai> @voice CrazyDeaDyshka
<vodoley25> подскажите кто нибудь, как восстановить пароль не могу пройти идентификацию
<SUFLEX> vodoley25: сначала ответь на мой
<SUFLEX> После перезагрузки файл hosts заменяется на  файл по умолчанию(без лишнего всего). То есть я пишу туда псевдонимы, только до перезагрузки они доступны.  После, все лишнее вычищается почему-то. И так каждый раз.
<SUFLEX> я тебе твой скажу
<dRaziel> SUFLEX: =)
<SUFLEX> ну праильно. а то все молчат
<SUFLEX> чат в молчанку
<skai> @voice SUFLEX
<vodoley25> Я в т воём вопросе не силён
<CrazyDeaDyshka> SUFLEX: делаешь файлик host.sh  с кодом #!/bin/bash cat >> /home/user/host.sh [что надо прописать в самом вайле ] \ вроде если неперепутал слеш и пропеши его на старт в /etc/rc.local
<dRaziel> костыли то какие)
<SUFLEX> CrazyDeaDyshka:  это костыль
<CrazyDeaDyshka> у сори
<CrazyDeaDyshka> #!/bin/bash cat >> /etc/hosts
<SUFLEX> vodoley25: загрузись с ливСД и там удали пароль порльзователя и все
<SUFLEX> CrazyDeaDyshka:  укакой разница
<dRaziel> не скрипт а напрямую в файл
<dRaziel> может поможет
<SUFLEX> не. почему это случается.
<SUFLEX> ваще
<SUFLEX> глюки линды что ли
<dRaziel> тоже интересно, у меня вроде все нормально
<SUFLEX> да у меня на debian тоже все нормально
<skai> CrazyDeaDyshka: cat >> /etc/hosts < EOF тогда уж
<CrazyDeaDyshka> та ёперный театр все пора перекурить а то что то я пропускаю елементарщину
<dRaziel> CrazyDeaDyshka: бывает)
<vodoley25> SUFLEX: я здесь в чате не могу пройти идентификацию, попытался с помощью вот этой команды восстановить пароль:  /msg nickserv SETPASS <nickname> <key> <password> так мне ответ пришёл что ключ не верный
<SUFLEX> vodoley25:  z gjlevfk j lheujv
<SUFLEX> я подумал о другом ))
<vodoley25> это я понял
<Michael[]> Вы тут mva не видели?
<skai> не
<skai> он переехал
<skai> на #extrasensoric
<Michael[]> skai, Его там нет. :)
<skai> Michael[]: ты проверял?
<Michael[]> skai, Да.
<Michael[]> Только что заходил.
 * skai разочаровался в человечестве
<Michael[]> Ну где он? Он мне срочно нужен, хочу увидеть как он будет рвать волосы на всех частях тела...
<CrazyDeaDyshka> может пошол брится?
<Michael[]> CrazyDeaDyshka, От пяток до шеи?
<Michael[]> Или до макушки...
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну наверно да что бы нервать ето вить больно !
<Michael[]> Что же теперь будет с его н900? ))
<CrazyDeaDyshka> будет ЛИСИЙ 2011
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ))
<Michael[]> кто?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> (01:32:29 PM) Michael[]: Что же теперь будет с его н900? ))
<CrazyDeaDyshka> (01:33:26 PM) CrazyDeaDyshka: будет ЛИСИЙ 2011
<Michael[]> что такое лисий 2001?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну если побреется то получится лысый
<skai> @seen mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 day, 0 hours, 52 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <mva> :)
<skai> он улыбнулся и пропал
<CrazyDeaDyshka>  проехали
<Michael[]> Как чеширский кот.
<Michael[]> "тихо и беззвучно исчез"
<CrazyDeaDyshka> что то на то похоже
<skai> Michael[]: итак.ты случаем не из мфти?
<Michael[]> Нет, я вообще не из дефолт-сити.
<Michael[]> А с чего такие мысли?
<skai> а почты в .edu домене нет?
<Michael[]> нет
<skai> хммм
<skai> а какая польза миру от тебя есть?
<Michael[]> У меня есть зеркало gentoo-wiki.
<skai> ну тогда живи
<Michael[]> И когда вика падает, можно почитать мое зеркало. :)
<skai> я уже разрешил тебе жить.незачем так уж умолять сильно:)
 * Michael[] почувствовал себя так, как будто предстал перед святым Петром.
<Michael[]> skai, А какая польза от меня была бы, если бы я учился в мфти или имел почту в домене edu?
<saint_peter> Michael[]: ты был бы полезен хозяину...хсссс...
<Michael[]> По-моему ты вышел из роли, Смегарол.
<saint_peter> смеагол говорил про пользу прелести.учи матчасть
<Michael[]> Хозяином он тоже кого-то называл.
<Michael[]> Фродо вроде.
<artus> @voice Michael[]
<saint_peter> только федора.но про пользу он думал только пользу прелести
<saint_peter> artus: скобочки
<saint_peter> artus: кавычки нужны
<artus> @voice "Michael[]"
<artus> saint_peter, аха_
<Michael[]> И зачем это?
<saint_peter> artus: надо бота как то научить адекватно воспринимать скобки.
<artus> !v | Michael[]
<ubuntuhelp> Michael[]: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<Michael[]> А... Ну это, у вас тут быстро банят, я слышал. :)
<artus> saint_peter, да надо его по определению заставить ники екранировать
<Michael[]> artus, Это за упоминание генты, насколько я понимаю?
<saint_peter> ну инки собирался перевести его со старого места.авось мож и полечить заодно
<artus> Michael[], это за деспросветный флуд
<artus> *б
<Michael[]> Это не флуд, а оффтоп. Учи матчасть.
<saint_peter> artus: деспросветный флуд - классное определение.это безусловно слово дня будет
<Michael[]> Ну я уж решил не придираться к опечаткам.
<saint_peter> artus: если увидишь завтра fonter с каким либо нарушением - давай пермбан.его рецидивы уже надоели
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: слушай,а ты нуб?
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: разумеется же
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: но я еще хуже - я фанатично настроенный нуб
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: дада.ты несешь слово убунты.да здравствует зимаство и прочие плюшки
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: я проверял достоверность записей у бота:)
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: вот например 10.10 поставил только месяца два назад... Осваиваюсь.
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: 10.10 не нужно.есть няшне рысько
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: а у тебя все нормально с Ubuntu?
<saint_peter> rg45: ты то мне и нужен
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: общий язык находите?
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: я недавно переспорил шарикова и грина, доказав им что убунта - няшка.и заставил их это признать:)
<Offoffoff> saint_peter: и они скушали шляпы?
<saint_peter> Offoffoff: не.зачем?
<saint_peter> если шарикова можно было заставить съесть хард с красношляпой, то у грина я не припомню таких в закромах
<saint_peter> тихо и незаметно вышла гтк3.я ожидал большего ажиотажа на лоре, но весь день как то вяло
<Michael[]> saint_peter, Новость про ноклу все затмила.
<saint_peter> ой да какая там новость
<saint_peter> если бы они прикрыли меегу при этом - была бы новсть
 * Offoffoff сегодня бухает в память по Nokia...
<saint_peter> но без закрытия - не может обогнать даж тему в толксах про инвайты в быдло
<Michael[]> saint_peter, то, что они сделали с миго вполне можно считать закрытием.
<Michael[]> Но дело даже не в меего, а в виндофонах.
<saint_peter> подумаешь вендофоны?те мало андроидодевайсов?
<saint_peter> не ноклой единой жив человек
<Michael[]> saint_peter, меега была лучше ведроида.
<saint_peter> меега была тупа.
<Michael[]> Ну да, андроид зато остер.
<SergeyIT> saint_peter, опять шифруешься )
<SergeyIT> и оффтопишь (
<saint_peter> SergeyIT: я не шифруюсь:)я тут на полставочки.у райских врат дежурю
<SergeyIT> saint_peter, гастарбирушь ;)
<saint_peter> SergeyIT: ты точно во врата не пройдешь:)
<welinux> А elastix надо ставить чтобы через linphone можно было звонить?
 * welinux i need help >_<
<KREDO> всем ку!
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Привет
<KREDO> Ed[war]d_[gdm прива
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ку
<KREDO> CrazyDeaDyshka кукукурица :)
<welinux> Кустурица
<CrazyDeaDyshka> это ты к чему ??
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Пятница у человека. Прет наверно от радости. Распирает просто )
<KREDO> проста пословици изобретаем
<saint_peter> вам дать интерсную тему для пословиц?
<saint_peter> хмм...недраматично
<skai> вам дать интерсную тему для пословиц?
 * Ed[war]d_[gdm] хочет чтоб ему дали большую ложку и тарелку горячей еды
<welinux> где ХуЛайт для линукс нынче?
<[Green]> сейчас расскажу пословицы и поговорки про баню
<welinux> aka tar.gz
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell welinux about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> welinux, please see my private message
<CrazyDeaDyshka> давай про баню
<welinux> ubuntuhelp, you're a woman?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q="you're a woman?"
<welinux> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<KREDO> welinux хочеш тебе woman помогал?
<welinux> помогалА?
<KREDO> аааааа извини
<welinux> !linphone
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linphone'
<KREDO> я ученик!!!!
<skai> @voice KREDO welinux
 * welinux тест
<KREDO> skai "@voice" эта желтая карточка?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell KREDO about v
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO, please see my private message
<KREDO> опи хотели нам пословици рассказать....
<Yuretsz> Друзья, а можно как-то менять иконку у вима?
<Yuretsz> Например, чтобы он при открытии какого-то проекта менял иконку на другую?
<Yuretsz> Может компизом как-то ?
<KREDO> помогите мне нужна прога для видеоконференции
<CrazyDeaDyshka> виртуалдап
<KREDO> а для него сервяк нужен?
<hivemind> Здрасти
<KREDO> CrazyDeaDyshka виртуалдап нета такого прога
<[Raiden]> виртуалдаб это редактор  )
<KREDO> а это для видеоконференции
<CrazyDeaDyshka> KREDO: http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/
<[Raiden]> почитай пр оекигу или поддержку видео в жабере.  Я  не в курсе
<hivemind> ubuntu запущена в virtualbox, не работает gnome-screenshot, кажет чёрный экран вместо, собственно, скрина
<hivemind> Подскажите плз, в чем проблема
<[Raiden]> hivemind: незнаю, думаю от дров видео зависит, попробуй защотить программой scrot
<welinux> Yuretsz: use vi
<hivemind> Дрова-то стоят, а вот монитор определён как неизвестный
<Yuretsz> welinux: Как мне это поможет?
<welinux> Yuretsz: в смысле не парься, у меня вот уже в gedit ни плагины, ни номера строк не включены, проще в nano
<[Raiden]> шутники , блин
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: иконку автоматом никак не поменять. Либо скриптить надо, либо в кнопке запуска руками поменять. И всё. Или я вопрос не понял..
<hivemind> <[Raiden]>, scrot вывел тот же чёрный экран
<Yuretsz> welinux: Ты наверное не понял. Мне не получается не париться. У меня много проектов, которые я открываю в разных Гвимах, мне так удобнее. Но я постоянно путаю их между собой. Хотелось бы чтобы они на панели задач отличались. Например значками
<welinux> и я, что значит проект, и какая иконка?
<[Raiden]> hivemind: Хм
<welinux> ааа
<welinux> типа заголовок терминала
<hivemind> Мне кажется, проблема в неопределённом мониторе
<welinux> ну а если там запуск типа gvim --конфиг=конфиг так можно?
<welinux> Я вообще не освоил как его русифицировать. :)
<Yuretsz> welinux: Так можно конечно
<[Raiden]> сортируй  по рабочим столам ) сделай что бы всё время гвим пускался на втором например, уже открытые проэкты кидай на другой стол, новый соотв будет на 2..
<KREDO> Yuretsz а 4-рабочие столи не пойдёт
<KREDO> [Raiden] вот я тоже так сказал типа
<hivemind> <[Raiden]>, единственный монитор - "неизвестный" на бледно-красном фоне
<[Raiden]> или лучше выкинь гвим, и возьми редактор с табами, который сразу много документов открывает
<Yuretsz> KREDO: Нет, рабочие столы не подходят. Проектов сильно много
<artus> KREDO, заканчивай коверкать слова
<[Raiden]> hivemind: Я незнаю в чем причина.
<hivemind> Как же тогда дрова-то поставились...
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Гвим умеет табы. У меня в каждом гвиме с десяток табов открыто
<KREDO> artus че проблема ест?
<artus> @kick KREDO еще раз и получиш бан
<Yuretsz> welinux: А можно как-то через конфиг файл иконки указать?
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: Хм ) ок. Ну в теории можно подумать, откуда например берется иконка. И  на кнопку повесить не гвим, а скрипт, который иконку подменяет,  а потом уже пускает гвим. Может бред пишу )
<welinux> [Raiden]: красиво
<welinux> +1
<welinux> Yuretsz: а где его иконка?
<welinux> [Raiden]: хотя, если он по одному пути берет иконку, то по ходу новый гвим заменит все старые иконки
<Yuretsz> welinux: А фиг его знает, может прям в бинарник зашита
<welinux> бл!
<welinux> щас поставлю, посмотрим :)
<Yuretsz> Хотя не... скорее всего где-то в /usr/share/icons
<welinux> я люблю иконки выдирать, вон на либнотифай прицепил иконку опенвпн
<welinux> ну да
<[Raiden]> гном думаю берет из  /usr/share/icons/ если нету, тогда из приложения. Но это не точно, проверять надо.
<[Raiden]> и в кнопке запуска по идее прописываетя  иконка...
<KREDO> artus да пошел ты свой чатом я проста людим хотел помоч, а ты мой язык знаеш? Иди ты наххуй
<[Raiden]> ну а то что можно прописать руками, можно при  желании и скриптом )
<KREDO> давай забани меня
<[Raiden]> только это теория.
<welinux> KREDO : это твое пишется в гугле
<welinux> ага
<KREDO> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<artus> KREDO, чего звал?
<skai> @kban --user KREDO
<welinux> [Raiden]: в натуре файлов .desktop наделать или sed на путь к  иконке
<[2600]> A4Tech не видно
<[2600]> Escsun пропал
<[2600]> :(
<easlanov> Привет
<skai> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<MagicLover> Как мне сделать, чтобы скрипт заливал файл на ftp?
<Nebulosa> MagicLover: man ftpput
<MagicLover> А. спасибо, я уже разобрался через ftp
<MagicLover> :)
<MagicLover> Там проблема была у меня что перед отправкой файла zip надо ставить bin
<MagicLover> У меня заливалось некорректно.
<RO_man> Всем привет. Исходя из этого списка : http://paste.ubuntu.com/565875/ какой у меня по щету будет Windows ,  чтобы изменить значение GRUB_DEFAULT=
<RO_man> 6й ?
<artus> отсчет с 0ля идет
<[Raiden]> на лоре новость про нокию
<skai> [Raiden]: ты када нить начнешь новости читать по рсс?чтобы не боянить:)
<SergeyIT> человек может только проснулся )
<skai> он давно уже тут только проснулся:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не всегда есть время смотреть
<[Raiden]> даже рсс
<skai> лентяй
<SergeyIT> skai, ну что, уволили с полставки? )
<skai> SergeyIT: дык смена закончилась.всех отправляем в ад до понедельника
<skai> так что не умирайте
<qweasd> прив
 * welinux buntu + openvpn + консоль + google + #ubuntu + sudo aptitude install twinkle + SkypeMate USB-P1K работает
<SUFLEX> смарите, меня выгоняли из другого заморского чата. Я поменял логин и ip. как они меня вычиляют. Просто интересно.
<SUFLEX> не могу зайти все равно
<Evgen> прив
<Evgen> напишите что нить,а то не пойму работает
<Evgen> ))
<AndreX> SUFLEX: буквы перед@ поменял?
<artus> AndreX, SUFLEX  обходы бана - тематика канала?
<SUFLEX> я @ обычно никуда не ввожу
<SUFLEX> artus:  это не обход
<SUFLEX> artus:  просто получение новых знаний
<SUFLEX> artus:  как это работает
<artus> SUFLEX, ты хочеш поспорить?
<SUFLEX> artus: ты знаешь?
<AndreX> artus: всё извини больше небуду ))
<artus> @voice SUFLEX
<SUFLEX> artus:  не. серьезно.как они определяют? чиста по братски
<AndreX> по маку ))
<SergeyIT>  SUFLEX, по запаху, не?
<SUFLEX> нееее
<Michael[]> SUFLEX, по CTCP они тебя секут.
<SUFLEX> Michael[]:  ща почитаю че эт такое.
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Michael[]> Привет, Логрус.
<Lorgus> Michael[], !
<AndreX> хм ??!!
<skai> AndreX: один из серверов фриноды отвалился.бывает
<Yuretsz> Оп-па убунту ком лежит
<Yuretsz> О, уже ожил
<skai> Yuretsz: 4.2
<AndreX> да унас электричество стабильное каэдые 2 часа моргает
<AndreX> свет
<Yuretsz> skai: прости, я не понял что это значит?
<skai> AndreX: расскажи ему про 4.2
<AndreX> чё опять ктото правила не видел?
<AndreX> жуть
<Yuretsz> Кто-то пользуется 11.04 на десктопе?
<SUFLEX> ytn
<SUFLEX> нет
<SUFLEX> никто
<Yuretsz> Ок
<Zerew> Здрасти!
<Zerew> Подскажите, подключил 2-й монитор, в настройках включаю его. А у меня все окна становятся тёмными!
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: многие вещи котоыре будут в 11.04 либо ещё в разработке либо только выходят
<[Raiden]> включая юнити и гном 3
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Да я посмотрел список проблем и понял, что дальше виртуалки нет смысла
<[Raiden]> И вообще альфы юзать неудобно, много обновлений бывает по пол системы, иногда ломается чего-нить
<[Raiden]> в тему 10 февраля состоялся релиз GTK+ 3.0.0.
<Yuretsz> Просто ноут свежий привезли и лома через два месяца обновляться
<[Raiden]> Мне думается, 11.04 будет самым кривввым релизом. Слишком много нового \ переписанного
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в апреле увидим.
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: Ну если считаешь нужным - ставь. Попытка не пытка.
<Yuretsz> Та не, уже отказался от глупой затеи
<Yuretsz> Уже 1010 ставится
<Zerew> так как? подскажет кто-нибудь по монитору?
<Yuretsz> Zerew: Что значит окна темными?
<dmay> я подскажу! второй монитор в линупсе это миф! ^_^
<skai> dmay: не ври
<skai> dmay: все в порядке
<Yuretsz> dmay: Да ладно, я пользуюсь вполне успешно
<skai> если не говноати у него
<dmay> skai: любой rdp-клиент в fullscreen, ога
<skai> рдп в линукс - это миф
<dmay> да
<Zerew> вот так: http://itmages.ru/image/view/122538/dd78f7ae
<dmay> по этому линупс даже как ТК не нужен ^_^'
<skai> Zerew: нефиг было левые моды ставить
<dmay> Zerew: футлять макосезакос
<Zerew> такой дистриб..  сам ничего не ставил
<artus> @kick dmay харош
<dmay> Zerew: фукака ещё и левая сборка какая то
<dmay> artus: так лучше ^_^'
<dmay> ,
<dmay> ?
<artus> ))
<Zerew> =)
<san4o> пингоните кто нить пожалуйста blog.san4o.dyndns.org  с виртуальніми хостами разбираюсь а проверить сам не могу
<dmay> Zerew: короче, или ставь нормальную бунту, или возвращайся на свою виндувз, или будь мужиком, заработай бабла и купи макбук
<dmay> san4o: блоги на динднс это некомильфо
<san4o> dmay: исключительно в образовательных целях
<Zerew> dmay: ну сборку мы мою обсудили... виндувз у меня стоит второй системой... мак бук айр стоит рядом на столе...
<dmay> Zerew: фукака макофил на канале >.<
<Zerew> =)
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600
<[2600]> rpd в linux не миф а реальность
<skai> [2600]: чел я его уже забанил.он тя не услышал:)
<skai> [2600]: ты на часок придержи эту мысль
<[2600]> гг
<Zerew> ну вот... обкакали мак... и тю-тю
<skai> alligator_bot: ты кто?
<Zerew> так адекватно кто чего подскажет?
<chelaxe> скай
<chelaxe> народ помогите не могу понипрог поставить
<[Raiden]> Zerew: может просто включено затемнять неактивные?
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, вроде глюк какой-то
<Zerew> дело в том что он и активное затемняет
<skai> alligator_bot: ты кто?
<[Raiden]> опиши на форуме. Фиг знает.
<alligator_bot> человек :)
<[Raiden]> есть второй моник, но такое не видел )
<skai> alligator_bot: а доказательства?
<Zerew> может действительно косяк сборки?
<alligator_bot> а хотя нет я программист
<skai> alligator_bot: нука быстро скажи три раза "сирененький глазковыкалупливатель франкенштейна-франка"
<san4o> кто виртуальные хосты на ЛАМП настраивал посмотрите пожалуйста конфиг http://paste.pro/925566   на san4o.dyndns.org хочу несколько сайтов попрорбовать повесить
<Zerew> skai: ты думаешь спам боты не умеют копи-пастить?
<skai> Zerew: думать точно не умеют
<skai> alligator_bot: так ты бот или человек?учти, твоя судьба зависит от правильного ответа
<alligator_bot> ожидайте,,,, зависла программа над вашим ответом надо подумать,,,,, загружается база знаний,,,,,ожидайте :)
<skai> эхххх...никакого уважения без шляпы
<skai> @op
<chelaxe> ))
<skai> alligator_bot: теперь готов отвечать?
<Zerew> alligator_bot: echo "Hello world"
<san4o> skai: умный бот не признается что он бот
<skai> san4o: бот будет умнее местной аудитории.это можно будет понять:)
<skai> ладно.пока сделаем так
<skai> @mode +q alligator_bot
<skai> а там решим
<skai> @deop
<ur5imw>  вопрос ! на адсл модеме висит 2 машины  с убунту  и виндой, но почему то  приоритет по скорости в винде из 8Мбит на убунту достается 40-59 кб , что можно сделать?
<Zerew> ur5imw: замечал подобное, у меня wi-fi роутер с выделенкой, как только мать включает свой комп с виндой у меня резкое падение в скорости...
<Zerew> ковырял роутер, не помогает!
<ur5imw> выход из положения?:)
<artus> выхода нет) окромя как ставить роутер который будет балансировать траф)
<edgbla> никто навскидку не помнит как заставить ls не показывать скрытые файлы?
<[Raiden]> без -a не показывает
<artus> ls сам по себе не показывает их)
<ur5imw> .... а можно пакеты уменьшить до 32 байт?
<troubadour> Кто-нибудь сидит в ответах на mail.ru?
<edgbla> artus: ну мне для емакса, нужно чтобы . и .. остались, для перехода между каталогами, а остальные исчезли, видимо с бубном плясать надо.
<[Raiden]> бывает читаю ) Когда случайно из гугла туда попадаю
<troubadour> http://otvet.mail.ru/question/53005025/
<troubadour> ^)
<troubadour> :)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell troubadour about enter
<ubuntuhelp> troubadour, please see my private message
<skai> @voice
<skai> @voice troubadour
<skai> @devoice
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell troubadour about rules
<troubadour> я знаю правила
<troubadour> как вам мой пост?
<troubadour> на мыле.ру
<skai> troubadour: как спам
<skai> как флуд
<Zerew> как бред
<skai> выбирай что тебе больше хочется нарушить
<_d4vid> oO
<_d4vid> re
<skai> @mode -q alligator_bot
<alligator_bot> подскажите что лучше выбрать для моей задачи, надо выделить вирт машину на которой будет работать пользователь, вот думаю что лучше настроить chroot или OpenVZ
<artus> kvm )
<alligator_bot> KVM не подходит
<alligator_bot> и нагрузку он дает на сервер
<artus> чей?
<alligator_bot> и проц не поддерживает эту технологию
<artus> квм даеть?
<artus> аа ) в этом плане)
<[Raiden]> в вопросе есть нестыковка, чрут никак не вирт. машина
<alligator_bot> я так в общем
<alligator_bot> вирт машину или систему в окружении chroot
<artus> если в судеры его не пропишеш то он выше своей учетки и не прыгнет)
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что лучше. вирт машинки хороши тем что к железу непривязаны, а чрут, наверное тем что проще и может быстрее.
<artus> а там хоть локальный ядерный взрыв устраиваеть
<alligator_bot> ну OpenVZ вроде как ниче себя ведет и нагрузку большую не дает
<alligator_bot> я просто не знаю какие могут встретиться проблемы в дальнейшем
<[Raiden]> я не силен в этих вопросах )
<alligator_bot> а ктонить сравнивал apache и nginx, интересует что больше нагружает сервер, знаю что nginx большее число конектов может намного лучше обрабатывать, но вот для nginx сокеты создвать дополнительно надо чтобы к точу же PHP сайту подрубиться
<[Raiden]> сча можно виртуалит ьвсё, ксены там,квмы. Хотя я не понимаю всех плюсов, видимо они есть и важнее макс производительности, либо сервера где это используется мощней чем надо под задачу.
<[Raiden]> можно = модно *
<Zerew> Разобрался почему окна темнели
<alligator_bot> просто есть задача, надо создать 1000 рабочих машин  на одном компе, вот подумываю чем будет лучше их все генерить
<artus> нюню
<Aselicon> alligator_bot: сказкогенератором
<alligator_bot> :)
<Zerew> Товарищи, что такое "Композитный режим Metacity"?
<skai> Zerew: это когда метасити посещает муза и он создает великие композиции
<Aselicon> xDD
<Zerew> вообщем из-за него у меня глюк с окнами при подключение двух мониторов
<Michael[]> Ну выключи. :)
<Aselicon> а ты думаешь художнику вкайф рисовать сразу на 2х холстах?))
<Zerew> при выключение отмирает панелька "аля мак" под гордым именем docky
<Michael[]> Выключи панельку аля мак.
<Michael[]> Все равно ей до мака как до китая ))
<alligator_bot> меня вот больше интересует что за фигня такая когда открываш новое окно оно вечно открывается в разных окнах или мадальное окно какоенить сама программа открыта на одном а диалоговое окно в другом экране отображается, может можно както наст
<alligator_bot> роить?
<[Raiden]> доки ваще штука неплохая. Мне нравится идея когда ярлыки они же и панель задач. Где это изначально появилось и как реализовано в маке - для меня вопрос третий.
<Michael[]> Ну эта идея не всем нравится.
<pahan> alligator_bot, можно включить режим SharedX Screen но окна с монитора на монитор тягать нельзя будет
<Zerew> интересно реально убрать эту несовместимость
<artus> alligator_bot, оно открываетцо или там где было открыто последний раз, или там де мыша у тя
<artus> Zerew, пользовать cairo-dock
<alligator_bot> вот было бы хорошо там где мышка сейчас
<[Raiden]> alligator_bot:  у тебя случайно правил нет, на каком столе окна открывать?
<[Raiden]> я только при таком раскладе получал диалоги не на том столе
<[Raiden]> или может не помню
<alligator_bot> не знаю, а где они задаются?
<[Raiden]> если не знаешь, то наверное у тебя нету
<alligator_bot> :)
<pahan> [Raiden], а че за правила?
<[Raiden]> в компизе правила поведения окна, правила размещения есть. Но по умолч не используются.
<[Raiden]> в компизе и в квине есть
<[Raiden]> в других вм незнаю
<[Raiden]> у меня например гимп всегда на 4 столе и т.д.
<pahan> вы ша про столы или мониторы говорили?
<[Raiden]> про столы
<[Raiden]> насчет мониторов незнаю
<alligator_bot> а я про мониторы :)
<pahan> аааа,
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> сорь ) отвлекся
<[Raiden]> если у ваз компиз - поройтесь, или попробуйте другйо вм подгрузить и посмотрите  как диалоги выводятся
<[Raiden]> ну а потом искать как перенастроить
<xtra__> join /eztv
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<pahan> hi
<Big_Aziz> что нового на канале
<dmay> что поломали?
<dmay> [2600]: пинг. ты, слухи ходят, что-то про multi-head rdp на линупсе знаешь
<Big_Aziz> штеуд
<Zerew> а чё за реконекты?
<Zerew> это у меня или у всех?
<AndreX> Zerew: нет виснет )
<akostyuchenko> hi all!
<Fantomag> всем доброго вечера!
<Arq> Всем привет)
<bggooo> уф, кое-как растрелял фейсбук)) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/mnm.png
<bggooo> привет)
<Arq> я тут как бы новенький =)) у меня тут какойн ник вообще отображаеться?
<artus> а сам не видиш чтоль?
<Arq> пидж не открыл старницу пользователей)
<bggooo> может не туда смотришь :)
<Arq> все туда)) уже нашел ))
<Arq> скукотища, делать нечего. я смотрю вы тут тоже скучаете
<andreylosev> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<fffars> привет всем
<Dmitry> ку
<mihail> привет
<Fantomag1> Привет
<fffars> подскажите, можно ли изменить размер диска куда монтируется корень. и как это правильней сделать
<Maxjhh> ttt
<fffars> Maxjhh: выражаю солидарность
<hivemind> Здравствуйте
<Arq> Здаров
<hivemind> На ubuntu будет нормально работать cdma модемы (skylink)
<hivemind> &
<Michael[]> работают
<hivemind> ?
<Arq> работают норм
<Michael[]> Правда ввести ему PIN-код я так и не смог.
<hivemind> <Michael[]>, а как же ты тогда работаешь?
<Michael[]> Хотя я кажется стал настоящим экпертом по AT-командам.
<AndreX> в офтопе выключи запрос пин и всё
<Michael[]> hivemind, Отключил запрос пина из спецпроги под виндой.
<Michael[]> AndreX, Ага.
<hivemind> Так, а если винды нету?
<hivemind> Через wine?
<Michael[]> Серьезно. Я скачал спеку по этим модемам и курил ее вдумчиво.
<Michael[]> Но он так и не принял пин штатным образом.
<AndreX> нет ищи её может на работе есть
<hivemind> Просто я не очень понимаю, как из винды настроить модем под убунту
<AndreX> из вин нужно тока вырубить пин
<Maxjhh1> ))))))))))
<hivemind> Программой для подключения этой?
<AndreX> да
<Maxjhh1> ))))
<Maxjhh1> )))))))))))))
<Maxjhh1> ))
<Maxjhh1> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Maxjhh1> )))))))))))))))))
<hivemind> floooood
<Maxjhh1> )))))))))
<Maxjhh1> )))
<skai> @kban Maxjhh1 3600
<hivemind> *!~max@93-120-254-110.dynamic.mts-nn.ru
<hivemind> >dynamic
<hivemind> Кажись, сейчас вернётся
<AndreX> у него клоак
<Dmitry> и откуда такие берутся..
<hivemind> Я ж сказал
<Michael[]> видать обидели его здесь
<Dmitry> O_o
<artus> @kban --user Maxjhh
<Michael[]> Что вобщем-то неудивительно.
<skai> artus: эээ.это я писать начал
<mihail_> Беда! Полтер_матьего_гейст! Призрак из прошлого "svchostc" (и не просто "...chost", а с "С" на конце)!
<solomich> доброго времени суток всем
<mihail_> периодически появляется из ниоткуда и сжирает 0.5Гб оперативки
<hivemind> <mihail_>, под линем есть svchost?
<skai> @kick mihail_ каналом ошибся
<Michael[]> дисковый кэш?
<Michael[]> или реально чтоли scvhost?
<hivemind> А модем при подключении будет определяться автоматически?
<solomich> какой модем?
<Michael[]> hivemind, usb_modeswitch надо установить
<AndreX> hivemind: возми роутер с юсби легче будет
<hivemind> В родных репах есть?
<Michael[]> А так - вроде все работает.
<Michael[]> Есть.
<hivemind> AndreX, wifi шоле?
<Michael[]> Для GSM-ных модемов в дебианоподобных дистрах нужно было еще правило для udev написать.
<AndreX> безразницы
<Michael[]> В gentoo оно входит в комплект.
<hivemind> Во сколько он мне обойдётся
<hivemind> ?
<Michael[]> дороже чем модем. :)
<AndreX> 1000 р пимерно
<Michael[]> hivemind, Не слушай никого. Все можно настроить, все будет работать.
<Michael[]> Я сам это неделю назад делал. :)
<Michael[]> Кроме пина никаких проблем не было.
<hivemind> Да и гугл то же самое говорит
<mihail_> !
<mihail_> Эй, че за дела?
<mihail_> Кикнул за что?
<hivemind> А если у меня в винде всё уже настроено(правда подключаюсь через стандартный менеджер подключений), а потом поставлю ubuntu в дуалбут?
<mihail_> или это форма "доброго совета" на Убунту.ру?
<Michael[]> hivemind, и что?
<Michael[]> Модем сойдет с ума от ревности и перестанет работать?
<hivemind> <Michael[]>, модем заработает сразу?
<AndreX> hivemind: и будет у тебя убунта с вин
<artus>  mihail_ причем тут svchostc ?
<Michael[]> hivemind, у тебя там в винде может быть настроено все что угодно, модему, а тем более убунте, на это наплевать.
<AndreX> hivemind: ты так и не сказал какой мопед
<hivemind> <Michael[]>, так пин же надо из под винды настраивать
<hivemind> <AndreX>, Airplus-MCD-650
<AndreX> его надо бырубить настройки в модеме сохраняться и он небудет его просить
<Michael[]> hivemind, Это надо один раз сделать. Надо отключить запрос пина.
<Michael[]> Вот да, AndreX, хорошо объяснил.
<hivemind> Он у меня уже отключен
<Michael[]> Ну и не парься тогда.
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59326.0
<mihail_> <-artus-> еслиб знал не спрашивал бы. Я повторюсь: у меня Ubuntu 10.04.01,  Призрак из прошлого "svchostc" (из прошлого , потому что раньше таже хрень была на винде только без "с" нна конце".
<Michael[]> какой-нибудь огрызок вайна.
<artus> mihail_, если ты повторяешся то цитируй точно "20:19         mihail_ | Беда! Полтер_матьего_гейст! Призрак из прошлого ..."
<artus> mihail_, и ни слова про то какая у тя бубунта )
<mihail_> <artus> а что тут за неправильные версии дистрибутива принято кикать?
<artus> mihail_, тут за венду принято кикать
<Michael[]> Да тут могут и просто так... ))
<artus> mihail_, а судя по средней ремпературе по палате на предмет очепяток , то как бе уточнять надо)
<artus> *n
<artus> рррр *т
<Michael[]> А почему тут за винду кикают? На других каналах издеваются, но не кикают. :)
<artus> по определению.
<Michael[]> Порой так издеваются что лучше бы кикали. :)
<AndreX> а мы не любим издеваться ))
<hivemind> И ещё один вопрос: У меня стоит убунта на virtualbox под виндой. Я хочу перейти на дуалбут, ибо тормоза и глюки виртуалки затрахали уже. Правда боюсь после установки оказаться перед чистой системой. Есть ли возможность перенести пакеты из виртуалки в риа
<hivemind> льнэ убунту?
<mihail_> <artus>_ полез бы я с "svchost" на linux форум, ага. В том то и дело, что я сам чуть заикаться не начал когда увидел имя знакомого гемора с разницей в одну букву. Поведение то же. Есть совет?
<artus> mihail_, htop и смотри кто запускал
<artus> а вообще эт таки дествительно ошметки могут висеть от вайна
<mihail_> хм, тоесть решается выпиливанием вайна?
<mihail_> без вариантов?
<artus> решаетцо нахождением кто запускал эту гадость)
<AndreX> есть вариант - не ставить ваще вайн
<artus> мало ли че у тя там , мож запустил чего а оно сплющилось, вот ошметки и остались
<hivemind> И ещё один вопрос: У меня стоит убунта на virtualbox под виндой. Я хочу перейти на дуалбут, ибо тормоза и глюки виртуалки затрахали уже. Правда боюсь после установки оказаться перед чистой системой. Есть ли возможность перенести пакеты из виртуалки в риа
<hivemind> льнэ убунту?
<artus> hivemind, харош флудить
<hivemind> ok, ok
<AndreX>  hivemind, создай образ с пакетами и ставь их на другую
<hivemind> У меня тут есть нечто под названием APTonCD
<Michael[]> hivemind, Скопируй просто все файлы, только права доступа не попорти.
<artus> hivemind, dpkg --get-selections > software_list  затем на установленой  sudo apt-get update  && sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<hivemind> Весь винт разом?
<AndreX> ну или так)
<artus> ну и хомяк скопировать, с настрйойками  )
<hivemind> Блджад, что за хомяк?
<artus>  /home/user
<hivemind> Аа
<Michael[]> А тут можно матюкаться в цвет?
<Michael[]> Мне тут нравится.
<Michael[]> На генту-ру щемят за это.
<skai> @kban --user hivemind 86400
<skai> Michael[]: тут тоже.
<Michael[]> Чорт...
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Michael[] about v
<ubuntuhelp> Michael[], please see my private message
<Michael[]> разонравилось....
<[Green]> http://www.google.ru/images?q=%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82+%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82&hl=ru&newwindow=1&prmd=ivnsu&source=lnms&tbs=isch:1&ei=D4ZVTfXCLsaEOpfNsZYF&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBQQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=880
<[Green]> ой
<[Green]> немного перепутал каналы
<edgbla> artus: нету идей как отрубить переключение раскладки для конкретного приложения? есть какие-то старые методы, но уж больно старые))
<artus> edgbla, не, ненаю)
<edgbla> жаль ;(
<Yuretsz> Почему убунта на ноуте может постоянно в системный вывод плевать какую-то каку типа rtl8192_set_chan() ====ch:1
<Yuretsz> Невозможно работать
<Michael[]> а как это мешает работать?
<Michael[]> вообще это не ошибка, оно просто говорит что переключилось на 1 канал
<Yuretsz> Michael[]: Она во все консоли плюет два экрана этой херни
<Yuretsz> Michael[]: Примерно каждые 30 секунд
<Yuretsz> Michael[]: как тут поработаешь
<Michael[]> Гм... А на каком канале вайфай на самом деле?
<Yuretsz> Да я его даже не настроил еще
<Yuretsz> Только установил
<Michael[]> ну тогда выключи его и работай :)
<Yuretsz> Ну потом же прийдется включить. Как ее от дурной привычки отучить?
<Michael[]> я думаю что оно перестанет когда к сети подключится
<Yuretsz> Нет, не перестанет. Когда подключал лайвсиди, то вайфай был подключен
<Yuretsz> И все-равно плевалась
<Michael[]> Ну я бы пересобрал ядро отключив дебажный вывод, но у меня оно так и так не плюется такими вещами в консоли, а только в dmesg.
<Michael[]> Так что не знаю.
 * andreylosev is away: work
<bggooo> Подскажите как через терминал глянуть температурку проца
<[Raiden]> bggooo: надо поставить пакет lm-sensors , сделать sensors-detect  от рута
<[Raiden]> а смотреть sensors
<[Raiden]> только ещё указанные модули надо подгрузить или сделать ребут
<bggooo> [Raiden], ага уже копаюсь_
<bggooo> :)
<[Raiden]> бывает подвирают они, у меня подвирало, нашел чей-то конфиг стало поточней )
<[Raiden]> от датчика на маме зависит
<dmay> чочоктотут
<[Raiden]> чтогде
<[Raiden]> )
<kas> а есть какакя нить комбинация для экстренного закрытия приложения?
<tenshigo> reset
<kas> т.е ?
<tenshigo> а то и есть.
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию в гноме вроде нет
<[Raiden]> можн на хоткей xkill повесить или убивать с чистой консоли если хксы не отвечают.
<[Raiden]> ну или через sysrq  убивать иксы совсем
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<bggooo> блин у видюхи не sensors не смог захавать инфу, хотя через NVIDIA X Server settings температура отображается :)
<tenshigo> bggooo: посмотри какие утилиты идут с драйвером. возможно как и у ати через консольную утилиту можно посмотреть что идет в поставке драйвера.
<[Raiden]> bggooo: попробуй  nvidia-settings -q 'GPUCoreTemp' |head -n2
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<bggooo> [Raiden], да показывает :)
<[Raiden]> так можно всю стату получить по видюхе,  имена запросов только надо знать
<bggooo> [Raiden], спасибо :)
<bggooo> Сегодня извращался с системником, приобрел вот такой мегаагрегат. Подключил все кулеры, какие только были. Плюс проделал в блоке питания еще одно отверстие и поставил на вдув еще один кулер, обороты сбавил. Шум уменьшился в разы, жена довольна :)
<bggooo> http://goo.gl/z7cG3
<bggooo> Жаль что нельзя померять температуру в блоке питания :)
<skrishi> всем привет
<asdsdt> Какой из кулеров обычно больше шумит ? блока питания или процессора ?
<asdsdt> Даров
<tenshigo> можно... только немного нужно хотя бы паяльник в руках изредка держать.
<SergeyIT> asdsdt, в авто
<tenshigo> asdsdt: процессора. если обороты на мах. блок если минимум.
<bggooo> asdsdt, у меня ацко вообще шумел от блока питания
<asdsdt> А то у меня кулер шумит, а какой именно понять трудновастенько.
<tenshigo> мальцем притормози один из них.
<tenshigo> пальцем*
<bggooo> ну да я так-же искал :) Тормозил все по отдельности
<tenshigo> ну фон так то от обоих. сладываютсья шумы.
<asdsdt> Отрубит нах :-)
<bggooo> tenshigo, ну я имею ввиду нельзя померять в дефолтном БП
<tenshigo> на 7V обое суй. я так сделал.
<dmay> запомните, мальчики и девочки - важнее ТАБа кнопки нет!
<tenshigo> bggooo: ну как померять если там нет термодатчика? правильно - его можно ручками поставить.
<asdsdt> Да, блок питания шумит, греется видать зараза.
<tenshigo> asdsdt: хотя с блоком по осторожнее тогда. обычно он имеет свой контроль скорости вращения.
<bggooo> asdsdt, можно для начала прочистить его от пыли, тоже помогает :)
<tenshigo> хотя бы раз в 3 мес проводи чистку, продув. раз в пол года меняй термопасту.
<tenshigo> можно еще так: занижаешь вольтаж системы, если мамка позволяет.
<tenshigo> это лучше всего.
<SergeyIT> страшней ESC кнопки нет
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, а ты сам выполняешь эти  работы?
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: еще чаще. иначе бы не стал советовать.
<asdsdt> Я весь комп почистил, термопасту поменял. Токо что нифига немазал пока. не выбрал еще чем.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, а я по-необходимости - получается раз в 5 - 10 реже
<tenshigo> в смысле чем?. ну я первым дело купив мать отодрал все радиаторы и убрал теплопроводящие пленки.
<tenshigo> и посадил все это дело на кпт.
<tenshigo> хотя правильно конечно отшлифовать все поверхности до зеркального блеска... хотя излишнее для обычного юзера наверно.
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: разницу думаю ты понимаешь...
<tenshigo> у тебя сгорит, у меня нет.
<tenshigo> лучше проблемы предотвращать чем их решать.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, конечно, по всем процесорам напильником прошелся ;)
<tenshigo> правило: решать проблемы по мере их поступления не работает.
<tenshigo> вернее с большим недостатком.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, работает, но зарываться не надо. Слишком усиленные старания тоже до добра не доводят
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: ты просто далек от этой мишуры... зачем тебе разгон, марики и дикое тепловыделение?
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, так я не только про компы, но и про другую технику
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: раз я еще нечего не сломал за годы наверно означает что усердие в меру.
<tenshigo> заставь дурака богу... -__
<SergeyIT> это точно... поэтому и советовать осторожно надо )
<tenshigo> скорее советы нужно с осторожностью применять.
<SergeyIT> вот это     некоторым сложно понять
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, помощь надо, просто невероятно...
<tenshigo> их проблемы. это ускорит их понимание
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, или уменьшит срок службы техники
<tenshigo> и что ты предлагаешь?
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, заходи, садись, закурива - поболтаем
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, учиться, учиться и т.д.
<[Raiden]> гг Рабочие Nokia протестуют против сделки с Microsoft
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=138772.msg1021579#msg1021579
<Kinder-Pingvi> ссылка собственно на мою же тему на форуме, дабы я не описывал проблему
<Kinder-Pingvi> но в общем-то говоря проблема следующая: что в консоле ноутбук сильно греется и работает в два раза меньше от аккумулятора (то есть то же самое, что было с ним, пока я не установил драйвера на видяху, которые как я понял работают только для
<Kinder-Pingvi> иксов)
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: мне учиться? или им? я что должен подробную статистику завечти на каждого кому даю совет?
<User683[web]> Пипл хай! Утром в гуглохроме смотрел ролик, щас найти не могу откуда был. Где кэш браузера хранится? Найду я его там? Ато уже дочке пообещал, там фитнес какой-то клёвый...
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, конечно им. Ты то здесь причем )
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: каждый сам решает нужно ему это или нет. я никому нечего не должен. скажите спасибо что соизволил дать совет по доброте душевной.
<Kinder-Pingvi> User683[web], в домашнем каталоге, .mozilla/firefox/cache лично у меня)
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, ну так что на счет моей проблемы?
<tenshigo> а спалит он себе комп или голову меня не интересует.
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, да на форуме сегодня поднимали темы с перегревом на самсунгах - но там с двумя видяхами было
<User683[web]> Kinder-Pingvi Дык нету там папки с гуглохромом
<Kinder-Pingvi> сча гляну где хром откладывает свои яйца
<[Raiden]> User683[web]: у хромиума профиль тут /home/raiden/.config/chromium , у хрома возможно где-то рядом. А кэш фиг знает, там же наверное.
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, просто когда я любой фактически дистрибутив ставлю на свой ноутбук, то естественно, пока дрова не поставлю - он разряжается за полчаса и греется бешенно, а когда дрова на видяху ставлю - то все ок, но проблема в том, что они не работаю
<Kinder-Pingvi> т для консоля почему-то.. и ни на одном форуме (в частности убунтовском и линуксфорум.ру) не могут дать мне ответы.. получается, я один на один со совей проблемой, придется рыть куда-то в глубь машинных комманд управления acpi
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, попробуй voria написать, может что посоветует
<chelaxe> у меня asus eeeps 1005p под убунтой греется и батарея махом дохнет под виндой батареи хватает на 8 часов
<Kinder-Pingvi> chelaxe, проблему так и не решил?
<chelaxe> ну разве что кулер заставил стартовать при 60 градусов
<chelaxe> а то до этого до 80 юывало
<Kinder-Pingvi> а у меня просто греться бешенно начинает, когда я в консоль перехожу..
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот счас то все ок... счас нажму ctrl+alt+f1 и побуду там минутку - ппц поджарится..
<[Raiden]> ищите темы на форуме или создавайте. Фиг знает чего там с убунтой и батарейками
<[Raiden]> у меня десктоп
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], создал.. молчат..
<Kinder-Pingvi> по ходу проблема общеобразовательная.. просто что для стационара более сильный нагрев для видяхи и большее энергопотребление не смертельно)
<tenshigo> нет его.
<tenshigo> просто в настольком пк нет необходимости в управлении питанием.
<Kinder-Pingvi> в прочем то да...
<Kinder-Pingvi> а у консоли есть какой-то отдельный, скажем так, xorg.conf ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому что придется лазить ручками..
<[Raiden]> у консоли много настроек, но энергосбережение это не к ней
<tenshigo> убунта не жгет твой бук, просто не правильно управляет питанием. все точно так же как бы если бы ты в винде поставил профиль на мах.производительности
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: спроси ещё на http://welinux.ru/ , а я спрятался.
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], спасиб, попробую..
<Kinder-Pingvi> tenshigo, так понимаешь в чем проблема то, у меня жариться начинает ноутбук только в консоле, в иксах все без проблем)
<[Raiden]> надо бы себе тоже какой-нить недобук прикупить, на поиграться )
<Umren> бред кой то
<tenshigo> ну ясен перец. гном рулит парадом.
<tenshigo> top запускал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> типа грузит ли какой-то процесс?
<tenshigo> ага
<[Raiden]> могу предложить не юзать пока консоль, пока не решишь проблему. Вешай гном терминал на соседний стол, он умеет разворачиваться в фуллскин , если надо.
<tenshigo> именно когда в текстовом режиме.
<[Raiden]> и ваще поупрозрачное окошко с табами забавней реал консоли
<Kinder-Pingvi> tenshigo, только виртуал бокс, который 8-10процентов грузит и все)
<tenshigo> может именно видяха виновата в этом. жгет акамуль.
<[Raiden]> может быть видюха, да.
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, а ты ядром от voria пользуешься?
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], согласен конечно, но есть иногда необходимость мне отключать иксы для нкотрых моментов)
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, эм.. а что такое voria?
<Kinder-Pingvi> я драйвера ставил с официального сайта ati.amd.com
<tenshigo> попробуй сменить драйвер. самый новый или откатись на пару версий.
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.0
<Kinder-Pingvi> tenshigo, та пробовал, везде один и тот же эффект - они работают ВСЕ. Но только в иксах. В консоль захожу - и начинает ноут быстро разряжаться и греться
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, а.. да.. это я ставил
<tenshigo> грееться только видяшка...
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, посмотрел на его форуме (по аглицки) - тем таких нет
<tenshigo> ?
<tenshigo> а черт. ты же не технарь.
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну в прочем то да
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну просто что я вижу, что проблема выраженна именно в видеоадаптере. То ли из-за режимов видеопроцессора (мало ли что в этот mobility hd 4650 напихали)
<tenshigo> попробуй порулить чере утилиту что идет в поставку с драйвером.
<tenshigo> та месть чем порулить
<Kinder-Pingvi> не видел там ничео связанного с консолью..
<Kinder-Pingvi> счас попробую еще раз глянуть, но вряд ли что-то там новое увижу
<tenshigo> так. сейчас скажу.
<[Raiden]> я   помню была какая-то утилита от интел под линукс. Для выявления что жрет батарею
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], если бы её еще найти)
<tenshigo> блин выдернул из конфига название...
<Kinder-Pingvi> tenshigo, как ни странно - ничего нового так и не нашел)
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/31119/
<[Raiden]> тут
<tenshigo> ищи ищи. есть. через нее температуру узнавал видеоядра. просто сейчас не под линуксом.
<[Raiden]> в репах она есть, по крайней мере у меня. Незнаю правда даст ли что, если проблема с атишными дровами.
<Kinder-Pingvi> о.. у меня установлена эта утилита) я забыл за неё, счас поиграюсь с ней.. а то забыл совсем за неё
<Kinder-Pingvi> такс, пока что на этой ноте всем спасибо, попробую узнать все-таки что же кушает мое питание (но я явно подозреваю, что это видяха, но надо наверняка убедиться). Но я скорее всего к вам вернусь)
<User551[web]> народ помогите настроить x-chat =)
<User551[web]> какой сервер и порт прописать нужно?
<Umren> никакой
<Umren> выбери freenode
<Umren> в серверахз
<[Raiden]> тут что-то есть ещё про повертоп и на второй странице кажется про атиконфиг
<User551[web]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_battery_life&num=1
<Umren> и жмякай коннект
<[Raiden]> User551[web]: я через irc.ubuntu.com хожу , порт стандартный 6667
<Umren> там уже прописано
<[Raiden]> угу, там в хчате где-то был фринод в списке и убунтовский сервак
<nitr> спс =)
<Kinder-Pingvi> гг, а я сразу же удаляю все серверы из хчата и вписываю только свои))
<Umren> кулхацкер!
<Umren> а смысл? там уже все толковые сети есть :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> я не знаю, машинальная привычка, я просто их не использую по большему счету)
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], странно, у меня эта интеловская утилита вообще среди своего бреда пишет: оценка потребления энергии через ACPI недоступна
<[Raiden]> мне нечего добавить. Я этим не занимался , дальше сам )
 * skrishi чувствует себя тупицей
<nitr> народ, у меня старенький комп. пень 4, оперы <512mb. Че с ним сделать можно? :)
<Umren> 512 или <512?
<dmay> nitr: зачотненький мангал, например
<nitr> меньше 512
<Umren> меньше это сколько
<nitr> жалко)
<Umren> 64 ?
<Umren> 32 ?
<Umren> 256 ?
<Umren> 386 ? :)
<nitr> не где то 386)
<Umren> ну че с ним делать, ставь убунту :D
<dmay> остальное неравномерно выгорело или "я его слепила из того что было"
<Umren> работать будет
<SergeyIT> nitr, добавь оперы и ставь убунту
<Umren> я на 256 памяти сидел, и норм
<Umren> на кде 4
<Umren> ))
<dmay> Umren: лайв-цд на ЭТОМ даже не запустится
<Umren> врешь
<Umren> я даже кино смотрел, и файрфокс работал
<nitr> убунту на него ставил уже =)
<dmay> не вру. у меня какая-то из ых на 256ти не хотела запускаться
<Umren> dmay, ты недооцениваешь силу космонавта космическую
<dmay> :3
<Umren> или это была федора..
<Umren> непомню
<Umren> вощем все работало, с кедами. 256 метров
<Umren> кено, браузер, флеш
<Umren> все как у людей
<nitr> а xubuntu?
<SergeyIT> Umren, тут помню... тут не помню... советчик ))
<Umren> SergeyIT, да я вспомнил.. это федора 11 или 12 )
<Umren> но там то таже убунта.. какая разница
<Umren> yum только
<dmay> короче, я голосую за мангал!
<nitr> =))
<Umren> xubuntu нафиг
<Umren> xfce4 жрет как гнум, толку меньше
<SergeyIT> точно скажу - убунту 8.04 на П3 и с такой же памятью работала нормально
<commitdiff> Ребята, не могу разобраться с кроном - подскажите, пожалуйста. Сейчас на машине локальное время 00:43, если строка "43 * * * *", то крон ее отрабатывает, а если "43 0 * * *" - то нет...
<Umren> nitr, вощем поставь федору, будет норм работать
<Umren> я гарантирую это
<nitr> а freeNAS кто-нибудь юзал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да уж, провел исследование. Странно, что в консоле мое энергопотребление 30Вт, а в иксах 15вт..
<Umren> freenas это треш
<Umren> а че за опрос кой то не ясный
<andreylosev> кто-нибудь пользуется lxde?
<Umren> niko, ты че хочешь то?
<nitr> я? =)
<Umren> да
<andreylosev> как добавить команду на lxpanel?
<nitr> хочу файл сервер, и фтп =)
<Umren> ставь убунту-сервер
<Umren> настраивай
<Umren> в чем проблема
<Umren> нафиг нам тут фринас
<Umren> этож бсд
<nitr> она консольная.... (( а я пока что не очень хорошо ей пользуюсь =)
<Umren> читай книгу про консоль значит
<nitr> чувствую мангал у меня завтра будет новый =DD
<nitr> ладно, тогда про флеш спрошу =)) почему она так сильно тормозит??  В браузе когда переключаю закладки, он вылетает. На ютюбе видео тормозит ... и т.п.  =\
<Umren> www.youtube.com/html5
<Umren> почему? потому что адобе плохо работает
<Umren> и поддержка рудиментарная
<Umren> он только в винде хорошо работает
<[Raiden]> попробуй обновить до 10.2  он получше немного
<Umren> и все =)
<[Raiden]> моЖно ещ` попробовать...
<Umren> но ваще зачем он тебе нужен, я не знаю
<[Raiden]> Создаём папку /etc/adobe, а в ней создаем — файл /etc/adobe/mms.cfg.      В файл вписываем следующую строку:
<[Raiden]>         OverrideGPUValidation=true
<skrishi> ктонибудь может помочь с апачем? )
<Umren> #apache
<skrishi> а там убунту знают? ))
<Umren> дебиан точно знают
<skrishi> спасибо )))
<nitr> медиаконтет смотреть =)
<Umren> niko, www.youtube.com/html5
<Umren> а в полноэранном режиме флеш всегда тормозил, и будет тормозить
<skrishi> #apache мертв
<Umren> и кто мне скажет, что у него не тормозит - пруф
<Umren> !
<Umren> )
<Umren> skrishi, значит #debian
<Umren> ))
<nitr> ну а на других сайтах?
<skrishi> не смешно
<Umren> nitr, каких?
<nitr> вконтакте =)
<Umren> какие еще сайты нужны для видео?
<nitr> rutube
<Umren> на йутубе все есть
<Umren> рутубе полно говнорекламы
<Umren> противно там находится
<Umren> вконтакте все дублирует с йутуба
<Umren> кроме фильмов камрипов
<Umren> но ты же их не смотришь?
<nitr> не
<nitr> вообще только музыка с вк нужна
<Umren> с плагином играет нормально
<Umren> разве не так?
<nitr> норм
<Umren> ну видишь, проблемы нет
<[Raiden]> всетаки видео не только ютуб
<Umren> а какое еще?
<Umren> вимео?
<Umren> все анонсы к новостям, все каналы и прочее что я вижу - на йутубе
<Umren> обзоры
<[Raiden]> да всякое , хоть рутуб
<Umren> трейлеры
<dmay> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=46110ac1-d77f-4492-b887-c30977865d8c
<dmay> итииииить, вронг виндов. как мне фигова без таба то (
<Umren> странный линк на канале
<nitr> ))
<Umren> палец отрезать
<Umren> осел уже давно умер, забудь про него
<nitr> ууухх html5.... ляпота.
<dmay> ну так великий и могучий мелкософт же. он вон даже нокию зохавал :3
<Umren> ниче он захавал
<dmay> то есть пока они типа дружат, но по любому же зохавает )
<Umren> че он там захавал?
<Umren> взаимовыгодное партнерство просто
<Umren> я кстати двумя руками за
<nitr> а нокиа выпускает телефоны под андроид?
<Umren> нед
<Umren> и не будет
<nitr> а жаль
<Umren> хз.. чем?
<Umren> и так андроида сейчас полно, на любой вкус
<Umren> что тут может предложить нокиа?
<nitr> качественные трубки =)
<Umren> они уже есть
<Umren> самсунг, htc, моторола
<dmay> Umren: что получится, если объеденить микрософт и эйппл?
<Umren> такого не случится, никогда
<dmay> Umren: Правильно, микрософт
<nitr> если бы передомной стоял выбор купить lg или nokia, под андроидом, я бы купил нокиа =)
<dmay> ничо вы нипанимаете в Ъ-дизайне
<SergeyIT> dmay, микроэйпл
<Umren> эппл уже дороже мелкософта
<Umren> так что это спорно
<dmay> Umren: лол, откуда травка
<dmay> ?
<Umren> посмотри последние отчеты
<Umren> за 2010
<Umren> год
<Umren> финансовый
<Umren> мелкософт пал
<Umren> айфоны рулят и педалят, эппл дороже мелкософта
<dmay> сцылку мне, сцылку? а то "посмотри" каждый может сказать, а как посмотришь, так что-то там не то
<pahan> слабо верится
<Umren> гугл 100500 ссылок
<SergeyIT> значит  будет эйплософт
<dmay> Umren: ну так хоть одну то сюда кинь?
<Umren> http://www.vedomosti.ru/tech/news/1024227/apple_obognala_microsoft_po_kapitalizacii
<Umren> 'nj tot cnfhmt
<Umren> это еще старье
<Umren> первое что выдал гугл
<dmay> фаспальм. а теперь в вику, смотреть что такое капитализация )
<Umren> dmay, http://www.applemobizone.com/archives/36921
<dmay> Urmen: ну, на апплофанских сайтах и не такое прочитать можно ;)
<Umren> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL
<Umren> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:MSFT
<Umren> так тебе легче?
<Umren> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL&fstype=ii
<Umren> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:MSFT&fstype=ii
<dmay> Umren: и давно у нас кратковременное движение биржевых курсов является чем то большим чем писькомеркой для биржевых спекулянтов )
<Umren> Смотри тенденцию
<Umren> в финансовом отчете
<Umren> за последние 2 года
<Umren> ну и промолчим что эппл стоит за 100 миллиардов дороже мс
<Umren> конечно
<Umren> это же не важно
<Umren> так что ты долго спал
<Umren> :)
<Umren> вон гуглю осталось чуток, тож мс обгонит
<Umren> 30 лярдов всего
<Umren> )
<Umren> вон нокия вобще малышка http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:NOK
<Umren> и 14% за день потеряла
<Umren> из за этих злы новостей
<Umren> х
<Umren> dmay, так что не бузи
<Umren> :)
<[koshka]> ночи)
<Umren> привет
<pahan> IBM всех переживет
<Umren> они сейчас более узкоспециализированные стали
<Umren> это как одна из стратегий выживания на рынке :)
<[koshka]> пойду кино посмотрю
<Umren> давай, посмотри
<Umren> для взрослых?)
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> ну думаю детям такое смотреть нельзя
<[Raiden]> какое
<Umren> школьницу))
<[koshka]> фу.)
<[Raiden]> не, я серьезно. А то смотреть нечего. Вдруг новое что.
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> 30 дей ночи: Темные дни
<[Raiden]> судя по реакции школьница уже отсмотрена ))
<[Raiden]> сча погуглим
<pahan> не особо фильм
<pahan> первая часть 100 раз круче
<[koshka]> Umren: не.) приходилось удалять с фтп, а то особо одаренные кидали туда
<Umren> да это же самый крутой наш фильм
<Umren> там еще стопятсот частей
<pahan> да ладно удалять с фтп
<[Raiden]> вампиры, не  чего-то не хочется.
<Umren> [koshka], где твой патриотизм?
<[koshka]> ну так за это штрафуют) за всякую порнуху в сети :D
<[koshka]> Umren: нет его )
<Umren> печально это.
<pahan> как штрафуют, это не по христиански
<[Raiden]> ну вы тут наболтали )
<Umren> да, бог заведовал делиццо
<Umren> спать
<Kinder-Pingvi> пипец какой-то...
<Kinder-Pingvi> придется учить еще асемблер под линуксом и всю схему энергопотребления и её зависимостей
<pahan> а че так?
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/aptem82/globalscale_predstavila_kompyuter_na_platforme_arm_razmerom_s_telefon/
<Kinder-Pingvi> Есть здесь сидящие товарищи с убунтой на ноутбуке ?? (желательно конечно бы самсунг)
<dygger1> есть, но у меня  HP.
<Maratich> есть 10.04 на eMachines
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://donbass.ua/news/technology/software/2010/10/26/v-ubuntu-linux-bolshe-ne-budet-graficheskoi-sredy-gnome.html - правда ли это?
<dygger1> Правда!
<Kinder-Pingvi> забавно..
<Kinder-Pingvi> что-то скрины поглядел - тот же гном..
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: бред. в 11.04 есть выбор классик гном\ юнити. Правда к тому времени классик гномом станет гном3
<[Raiden]> если конено гном3 включат в 11.04, в альфе пока 2.32
<dygger1> Animal ДжаZ - Иуда.
<dygger1> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-12
<Alagos> Почему каждый раз когда я открываю терминал - я чувствую себя дома?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Наверное потому , что он не такой страшный как описывают в холиварах )
<dygger1> Как сделать - уснуть?
<dygger1> :(
<Demetrius> dygger1: считать байты, пока дойдёшь до килобайта — возможно уснёшь
<dygger1> Посчитать 1024 байта?
<dygger1> не, это скучно....
<Demetrius> =)
<Demetrius> ну, можно ещё слонов считать :P
<dygger1> Г-пди, я даже браузер закрыл.
<dygger1> Я даже не выпивал.
<dygger1> Старею что ли....
<dygger1> Слонов слишком....
<dygger1> :)
<[Raiden]> dygger1: я слышал что выключение компьютеров помогает уснуть
<[Raiden]> )
<dygger1> Animal ДжаZ Можешь лететь.
<dygger1> Не, это Вас обманули. :)
<Demetrius> Raiden: да, но выключение компьютеров требует огромных усилий воли
<dygger1> Если я выключу ноут, то мне станет совсем скучно... Если писюк, то не посмотрю завтра Пиллигрима. |:)
<dygger1> Титанических, я бы сказал. :)
<dygger1> 8-)
<dygger1> exit
<akool> Приветствую всех
<markmx> приветствую, а проконсультируйте пожалуйста, на шел-скриптах пишутся гуевые проги? ну и вообще это ведь внешне напоминает с++? да и как там с мультипоточностью и все такое, где можно почитать, ато гугл скидывает на ыфорумы где прсото куча Ñ
<[Raiden]> markmx: на шеллскриптах гуи не пишется, но иногда можно использовать gdialog или аналоги для простеньких окошек или запросов в шеллскрипте
<markmx> а многопоточность в них есть?
<[Raiden]> я не очень понимаю вопрос.  Есть наверное можно выполнять команды одновременно или функции
<[Raiden]> не обязательно последовательно
<[Raiden]> шеллскрипт в основном нужен что бы связывать несколько команд в 1 , для простой автоматизации. Для чего-то более сложного нужен другой язык.
<[Raiden]> больше я ничего не могу сказать - не программер )
<[Raiden]> бб
<markmx> а я вот просто мечтаю стать прогером .. .пока что =)))
 * sharikoff считает что все что действительно нужно -уже сделано
<sharikoff> но еще больше того что не нужно
<yurau> Доброе утро страна!
<sharikoff> дароф
<yurau> с регэкспами не работал?
<AndreX> всем привет
<vir0id> Всем привет. Ребята, у кого 10.04 netbook ?
<vir0id> покажите свой sources.list
<ur5imw>  день добрый! вчера задавал вопрос , но сегодня осмелюсь  его повторить... на адсл модеме висит 2 машины с убунту и виндой,  но при одновременном использовании сети у винды почему то больший приоритет , из 8 М\с  убунте достается 512-1 М....как это можно исÐ
<himik> ur5imw: попробовать выключить машину с вендой
<Steel_Cat> ur5imw, включение QoS на модеме не помогает исправить ситуацию?
<ur5imw>  himik: машина удаленая     и инет организован на 2...  что самое обидное я владелец инета и  страдаю.QoS не включал
<Steel_Cat> ну разберись с QoS. Возможно на твоем модеме будут настройки по указанию приоритета трафика для разных интерфейсов.
<ur5imw> ....Steel_Cat:  только здесь искать?  я несколько не верно подал информацию ...модем однопортовый , а после стоит свич...
<bybyby> ur5imw: может у вас ADSL?
<ur5imw>  ну да адсл модем
<bybyby> %), работающий в режиме моста
<bybyby> ?
<ur5imw>   рутером
<ur5imw>   роутером
<bybyby> ну так в чем проблема? если есть поддержка QoS, есть веб-морда -- то всеголиш прочитайте про QOS и настройте
<ur5imw> bybyby: ну надо еще и понимать   к тому же на английском:)... хорошо . спасибо попытаюсь разобраться
<skrishi> всем привет
<darvin44u> хай
<mihail> Привет всем
<mihail> повторю вчерашний запрос, может ко сталкивался?
<bybyby> mihail: запрос какой?
<AndreX> про полтергейст )
<mihail> Ubuntu 10.04.1 - последние пару дней периодически появлялся некто "svchostc" (и именно с "С" на конце) забирая с собой 0.5Гб оперативы. Ведет себя как и виндовый "svchost" выглядит почти так же, с поправкой на одну букву...
<mihail> <Andrex> - да он
<mihail> вчера біло вісказано мнение что некоторое отношение кєтому может иметь вайн. Вайн выпилен. Но вариант не самый приемлемый, ибо мне "Герои 3", а братишке КС + DC...
<mihail> Как быть господа?
<mihail> кстати гугл по данному запросу (svchostc) даеть немногим меньше чем 1 (одинъ) результат. Что печально.
<mihail> скандалы!? Интриги!? Расследования!?
<bybyby> а что даст lsof -c "svchostc"?
<mihail> кстати да
<mihail> ща
<mihail> хотя после удаления вайна никак себя (пока не проявляет) - lsof ниче не да (естественно)
<mihail> *не дал
<mihail> сейчас поставлю вайн по новой. В клинических условиях то оно наявнее
<lettor> ý ÿ ãäå
<ubuntuhelp> lettor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> michail, папку .wine удалил?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<AndreX> ку
<User155[web]> алло
<hunter-12> назначить права на запуск нтфс разделу?
<AndreX> некак
<hunter-12> точнее всем файлам там
<hunter-12> вообще??
<mihail> <AndreX> - гггггггг) молодец, прикольно
<AndreX> нтфс не поддерживает права
<mihail> привет привет
<termit> Всем привет!
<hunter-12> а как сделать чтоб можно было запускать?
<hunter-12> привет
<Ilang> ку
<bybyby> hunter-12: chmod -r a+x *
<bybyby> hunter-12: или при монтировании указать umask dmask итд (вроде, точно не помню)
<Ilang> что нового в мире убунту произошло?)
<Ilang> сижу все на 10.04 ))
<AndreX> hunter-12, wine /путь/к/файлу
<termit> залатались известные уязвимости
<hunter-12> termit: а причем тут вайн?
<Steel_Cat> Ilang, много не потерял, тем более 10.04 - lts
<bybyby> AndreX: если Х бита нет ничего не выполниться ()
<termit> не, я не про вайн.
<Ilang> Steel_Cat: ага, так и думал )
<Ilang> два дистабгрейда в год это для школьников )
<hunter-12> а как заставит мой внешний хард смонтироваться с возможностью запуска прог не нем?
<AndreX> hunter-12, форматнуть в ext3 итд
<hunter-12> помнится не пршлых версиях что-то у мну с флешки запускалось
<hunter-12> AndreX: не вариант
<bybyby> hunter-12: man mount. поищи в разделе, соответствующем твоей ФС
<hunter-12> а автомонтрование?
<hunter-12> убунта сама монтирует
<bybyby> hunter-12: pico /etc/fstab
<hunter-12> bybyby: что за пико
<hunter-12> ?
<Ilang> есть полезный пакет pmount
<hunter-12> а что в нем полезного?
<Ilang> #aptitude install pmount
<bybyby> hunter-12: вообщем рускоязычного материала по этой теме достаточно - гугл выдаст
<Ilang> затем просто pmount
<Ilang> и все перефирия монтируется
<termit> как мне сделать, чтобы мирка автоматов заходила на этот irc чат?
<termit> комнату
<hunter-12> так как этим pmount что-то примонтировать?
<hunter-12> а он монтирует только для рута =(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: что сломал?
<asdsdt> Даров
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ничего. Кроме того что под opensuse 3d  на g31 не работет) Но это не  к этому каналу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Стояла ubuntu уже хз сколько. Скучно стало что все работает поставил opensuse)
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: найди себе девушку:)тогда будешь пользоваться убунтой, потому что работает все и потому, что времени чинить нема
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть девушка ) И дома винду пришлось поставить)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ пойму что в opensuse находят люди) Ладно для сервера но для десктопа гемора с ней ппц.
<skai> а винда зачем?девушка не дает?
<darvin44u> гемор тогда, когда не интересно разбираться в деталях
<jillsmitt> надо искать девочку, которая собирает lfs
<jillsmitt> тогда время освободится и система будет супер
<[v-8]_jupiter> Она дизайнер photoshop нужен)
<skai> jillsmitt: ни одну девушку, которая собирает lfs ты не захочешь увидеть голой
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<jillsmitt> skai, кроме тех, которых ты сам обучил
<skai> jillsmitt: ни одну девушку, которая собирает lfs ты не захочешь увидеть голой
<AndreX> [v-8]_jupiter: бери второй комп и ставь ubuntu
<skai> ибо
<jillsmitt> skai, кроме тех, которых ты сам обучил
<skai> jillsmitt: ни одна девушка, которую ты захотел бы увидеть голой - не станет учится собирать lfs
<jillsmitt> невероятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> AndreX: та у меня на робочем стоит linux 3 штуки) А за домашним я только на выходных бывает сижу и то не долго.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну на домащнем еще максимум фильм посмтореть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото все затихли)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, боятся тебя
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Steel_Cat> что посоветуете для скринкастинга из своего опыта?
<skai> Steel_Cat: ручку и бумагу
<Steel_Cat> skai, благодарю. Я искренне рад, что мои вопросы дают повод развернуться Вашему остроумию.
<skai> а че те не понравилось?
<skai> спрашивал бы тогда менее конкретно
<Steel_Cat> Я написал "Я искренне рад...."
<Steel_Cat> где тут ноты недовольства?
<AndreX> Steel_Cat: http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<skai> Steel_Cat: ты знаком с концепцией сарказма?
<Steel_Cat> skai, нет. Я Шелдон.
<skai> тогда я буду поднимать табличку сарказм каждый раз, как ты вызовешь хоть каплю уважения
<Steel_Cat> AndreX, дзякую. Поковыряю.
<Steel_Cat> skai, я даже и не планирую вызывать у тебя уважение к себе, потому как мне на это абсолютно наплевать.
<AndreX> Steel_Cat: а на оборот?
<Steel_Cat> что "на оборот"?
<AndreX> твоё уважение к skai
<Steel_Cat> ну мне вообще безразлично, что он обо мне думает.
<Steel_Cat> и думает ли вообще.
<AndreX> Steel_Cat: ну это ты зря
<Steel_Cat> AndreX, почему?
<AndreX> 2.2
<AndreX> 2.2 - статья закона ubuntu-ru )
<Steel_Cat> ознакомился уже.
<Steel_Cat> AndreX, т.е. упование вышеупоминаемого относительно моих возможностей по "вызову капли уважения" не принижает мои личные качества?
<Steel_Cat> А вот то, что мне "всё равно, какое впечатление я оставлю у других" - это оскорбление и принижение личных качеств %других%
<AndreX> ну это уже от человека зависит
<AndreX> надо себя приучать к терпению и дисциплине )
<Steel_Cat> Я живу в Беларуси. Терпение у меня прокачано свыше 100%.
<himik> о чем сыр-бор?
<himik> опять, девчонки, языками сплелись... ;)
<AndreX> эээ
<Steel_Rat>  /j #belarus
<Steel_Rat> ^(
<hobagos> где хранятся настройки основного языка?
<asdsdt> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<arku> y
<asdsdt> уа
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили?
<dygger1> Кого убили?
<dygger1> оО
<AndreX> uvvtu, привет, вроде никого ))
<uvvtu> ир тв убили у меня
<uvvtu> пришел мастер - мало того что принес неисправную коробку - так еще и оказалось что я нахожусь на другом порту. И это все в пятницу вечером- сказав что до понедельника ничего не получиться
<uvvtu> полный облом
<uvvtu> кто нить связывался с медиа центрами
<uvvtu> ?
<arku> нам это очень важно знать конечно)
<helpp> всеи привет, мне нужна помощь
<helpp> только что установил ubuntu, а в winows зати не могу
<akine> убунта какая?
<helpp> 10.10
<leok> зачем тебе виндос если есть убунту? :)
<helpp> это не мне) друг попросил поставить
<akine> при старте менюшка с выбором оси есть?
<pahan> в игры хотя бы играть
<helpp> неа
<helpp> менюшки с выбором нету
<leok> походу значит ты убил слайс с виндовс
<AndreX> helpp, sudo update-grub
<helpp> leok не пуга так)
<helpp> кого я убил?)
<helpp> комп-то не мой))
<pahan> и при запуске попробуй зажать и shift держать
<helpp> AndreX пробовал нифига не помогло
<lelouch_buritani> helpp: sudo fdisk -l
<leok> если в менюхе при запуске нету винды, значит ее походу физически уже нету
<helpp> leok, физически она есть, я вижу из линуха раздел тот и все файлы
<akine> мб при инстале стер?
<akine> )
<leok> helpp, попробуй все же sudo upgrade-grub
<helpp> дело в том, что там было 2 раздела, на 1ом стоял ХР, на 2ом 7ка, я 1ый форматнул и линух на него поставил, и теперь он не видит 7ку на 2ом
<helpp> update-grub пробовал не помогло
<leok> походу билли приказал долго жить
<leok> разделы на одном винте?
<helpp> да на одном
<AndreX> helpp, попробуй так http://pastebin.com/ngUycEDg
<AndreX> в /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<akirich> need help. Ubuntu 10.04 не видит видео nvidia mx440.Описанное на форуме не помогло...
<yurau> akirich: надо старый драйвер ставить
<akirich> Где взять. Репа из вики не конектицо - 404
<akirich> драйвер 96
<yurau> akirich: а что nvidia-96 не в стандартном репозитарии? у меня есть в списке
<akirich> в стандартной репе он кривой - система падает.
<akirich> gdm не грузится.
<yurau> akirich: надо наверно другие драйвера запретить или типа того
<helpp> попробовал я при загрузке зажать шифт и в списке не увидел винды, подскажите плз как её туда добавить?
<helpp> ссылка, которую мне присылал loek не сработала
<helpp> я так понимаю в самой винде что-то стерлось..
<AndreX> ага загрузочеая запись)
 * pavel почесался
<helpp> которая называется MBR?
<AndreX> *загрузочная
<AndreX> угу
<san4o> AndreX: то что мбр переписало и груб не увидел раздел с виндой разные вещи
<san4o> helpp: какая винда ? щас че нить придумаем
<helpp> раньше стояла ХР+7ка. ХР стояла в 1ом разделе (все на одном харде) во втором разделе стояла 7ка. Я отформатировал 1ый, и вместо ХР поставил Линух, и теперь 7ку не видно.
<Gordio> Гореть вам всем в аду!!!
<Gordio> Аааааааа!! >_<
<pahan> ну это само сабой
<AndreX> Gordio, уймись
<Gordio> AndreX, заткнись
<lelouch_buritani> @kban --user Gordio
<Fantomag> Мда...жесткий парень))
<pahan> был
<AndreX> сам виноват
<Fantomag> Согласен
<kroxiksut> кто-нить хотел бы позаниматься историческим распознаванием текстов?
<san4o> kroxiksut:  историческим ??
<kroxiksut> san4o исторические тексты распознавать
<kroxiksut> san4o из книг 17** 18** годов
<lelouch_buritani> kroxiksut: я уж думал стырить дорогие книги и влипнуть в историю
<Fantomag> Интересное занятие))
<san4o> kroxiksut: и в чем разница ?  я думал чето мега жесткое с древнерускими шрифтами =))
<kroxiksut> san4o ну со временем и до этого можно будет добраться :)
<lelouch_buritani> san4o: видно ты прогуливал уроки истории.и не в курсе про дореволюционный язык и письмо
<kroxiksut> lelouch_buritani либо он ещё до этого этапа не доучился :)
<san4o> lelouch_buritani: не историю я знал очень хорошо, я хетнарь всей душой и все связаное с граматикой для меня чуждо
<lelouch_buritani> kroxiksut: ну это класс 7 наверное.история того времени
<san4o> технарь )
<lelouch_buritani> хентырь ты
<kroxiksut> san4o а знаешь чем технари отличаются от кибернетиков?
<san4o> kroxiksut: до файнридера линуксовім аналогам еще далеко но есть неплохие решения
<kroxiksut> san4o я щас finereader юзаю под виртуальной виндой
<kroxiksut> san4o а чем другие будут распознавать - мне без разницы...
<kroxiksut> san4o разве что, если проект пойдёт в гору. попытаться у файна выбить лицухи под проект
<san4o> kroxiksut: наверное лутший вариант
<kroxiksut> san4o не понял...
<san4o> kroxiksut: ну virtualbox - windows -finereader
<kroxiksut> san4o винду можно откатить и опять триалку юзать :)
<kroxiksut> san4o в итоге мы нифига не нарушаем :)
<asdsdt> Извините, а что там с распознаванием текстов то ? я чета много пропустил
<kroxiksut> asdsdt спрашивал, кто хочет этим заняться... с историческими книгами
<asdsdt> Интерессны детали. я раньше похожим занимался, правда недолго и чисто изза конкурса.
<asdsdt> Что за книга хоть ?
<kroxiksut> asdsdt книг много :)
<kroxiksut> asdsdt если дело попрёт, центр по сохранению историко-культурного наследия ещё сканов подкинет
<asdsdt> Видать это дело серьезное, а я честно говоря полный дилетант. Но участие бы принял, какие условия ?
<kroxiksut> asdsdt пока всё разработке :)
<kroxiksut> asdsdt идей что можно сделать - много :) ищутся ресурсы и связи :)
<kroxiksut> asdsdt у тебя аська есть?
<asdsdt> вообщем, я так понимаю дадут скрины или пэдээфы и надо будет их прочитать, перевести и прислать обратно нормальный читаемый текст ?
<asdsdt> я расшифровывал приказы заводчиков 18века, чуть зрение нафиг не испортил :-)
<asdsdt> аська есть: 1047718
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Fantomag> Привет
<Evgen> при,кто может помочь поставить ruby
<Evgen> кто может помоч с утановкой ruby
<leok> в чем проблема то?
<Denver79> кто сталкивался с постоянной ошибкой в Ktorrent "Error: не могу открыть файл..." ?
<r1za> всем доброго времени суток ,может кто помочь??
<r1za> живые есть??
<r1za> ау
<Fantomag> Есть
<leok> все живые тут
<Fantomag> Вроде как все живые. Если молчат, значит заняты люди...или отошли)
<r1za> saludo =)
<r1za> а проблема уже сама устранилась =))))
<Fantomag> Замечательно)
<r1za> я навичек так что не пинайте меня особо!=)
<leok> пнем обязательно :)
<Fantomag> :)
<Lorgus> хм... отошли....
<Lorgus> мы вот шашлычОК делаем...
<Fantomag> О! Хорошее дело!
<Amaro> Эээ. И кто ставил себе 11.04, как впечатления?
<lelouch_buritani> Lorgus: иди ка ты отседова с шашлыками:)
<AndreX> да точно )
<Lorgus> lelouch_buritani, грубиЯН
<Lorgus> lelouch_buritani, между прочим я не один... с этого канала чел в гости заехал
<AndreX> Lorgus: где живёш может я заеду Ч
<AndreX> XD
<Fantomag> Так уж давайте все нагрянем!
<Lorgus> AndreX,  нет проблем.... деревня старая слобода
<Lorgus> со своим мясок тока
<Lorgus> а то ВСЕ нагрянем... эх... я ж не миллионер
<Fantomag> :)
<AndreX> у нас собак много бездомных ходит )
<Fantomag> Lorgus, где такое место находится?;)
<Lorgus> AndreX,  так и у нас собак полно.. я тебя к соседу запущу... у него алабай..
<Lorgus> у второго соседа пара кавказцев
<Lorgus> Fantomag, 30 км от мск
<leok> грех без шашлыков жить
<leok> со столькими четвероногими то))
<lelouch_buritani> Lorgus: я те казал иди на соседний канал.неча народбаламутить тут мне
<Lorgus> ну ну... неизвесно кто для кого шашлыком с такими четвероногими станет
<Lorgus> lelouch_buritani,  да  я ваще мАлчу
<Lorgus> просто под шашлык бубунта проще познается
<lelouch_buritani> Lorgus: сказал человек, сразу после своей очередной реплики
<Fantomag> Lorgus, истина!!!
<lelouch_buritani> Lorgus: вот и познавай.а нас бесшашлычных оставь познавать старыми дедовскими методами - используя мозг:)а не желудок
<Fantomag> lelouch_buritani, ага, и посредством кофе и бессонных ночей:)
<lelouch_buritani> Fantomag: ну если своего мозга нехватает - можно стимулировать с помощью кофе ~_^
<Fantomag> :-D
 * lelouch_buritani как всегда добр и всепонимающий
<xoveax> Приветствую! Как запретить автоматическое монтирование флешки? Ну, или хотябы сделать так, чтобы окошки не открывались(на флешке несколько фс).
<Anton2d> подскажите как называется стандартый микшер консольный
<Anton2d> всегда запускал так: alsamixer
<Anton2d> а тут что то ругается cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Guest94157> Вопрошаю помощи! В "Центре приложений Ubuntu" поставил установку Wine. Прошло часа 2-3  - показывает, что устанавливается, снизу написано - Waiting for apt-get to exit. Но ничего не происходит. Что делать? Может убить процесс?
<User197[web]> Тут только по-англ,
<AndreX> Anton2d, альсу ломал?
<Anton2d> да нет.. в том то и дело
<Anton2d> внезапно звук с микрофона стал идти на колонки напрямую
<Anton2d> даже без режима записи/скайпа/етс
<User197[web]> У меня проблема, при загрузке с СД для установки 10,10 после выбора "установка" на экране появляются полосы...
<User197[web]> Как установить?
<Anton2d> причем, в gstreamer-properties хоть алсу хоть пульс выбираешь - один фиг звук идет, консольный микшер не запускается
<Anton2d> гуёвый - работает
<AndreX>  Anton2d, попробуй рестартни алсу и проверь ещё раз
<Fantomag> xoveax, Запускаешь gconfig-editor, открываешь ветку /apps/nautilus/preferences, снимаешь галочку с ключа media_automount
<Anton2d> рестартануть alsa reload ?
<AndreX> cd /etc/init.d/
<AndreX> sudo ./alsa-utils restart
<Anton2d> sudo: ./alsa-utils: command not found
<Anton2d> а нет рестартанул
<xoveax> Fantomag, большое спасибо.
<Anton2d> но как и было алсамикшер не пускается, звук с микрафона - так и прёт. гуёвый микшер работает, громкость регулируется
<Fantomag> xoveax, Рад был помочь;)
<Anton2d> может какой-то альтернативный консольный микшер поискать ?
<Guest94157>  В "Центре приложений Ubuntu" поставил установку Wine. Прошло часа 2-3  - показывает, что устанавливается, снизу написано - Waiting for apt-get to exit. Но ничего не происходит. Что делать? Может убить процесс?
<shux__> dns
<Anton2d> Вообще что может значить $ alsamixer
<Anton2d> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Anton2d> тоесть сам алсамиксер то есть, нету файла устройства микшера ?
 * AndreX утащил бесперебойник с работы)
<SergeyIT> AndreX, несун?
<AndreX> завтра верну ))
<Fantomag> ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, так это не утащил )
<AndreX> сёдня с электричеством напряг вырубиться и сразу вклюситься
<AndreX> SergeyIT, одолжил тогда))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, во! Но лучше свой иметь, чтобы начальство тебя не имело
<Fantomag> Anton2d, рад что помог))))
<AndreX> да свой есть но роутер обламился
<Fantomag> Anton2d, Ну давай, попробуем помочь;)
<Anton2d> в саунд-преференцес (стандартный гуёвый микшер) есть общий output volum, он может регулироваться до 100 (unamplified) и еще дальше.
<Anton2d> Можно ли как то отключить "дальше", оставить только до 100%
<Fantomag> хм..
<Anton2d> тоесть как я поимаю после 100% идет цифровое усиление сигнала - да ?
<dRaziel> вечер добрый
<dRaziel> =)
<Fantomag> Добрый)
<dRaziel> ;)
<StealthVipera> добрый
<dRaziel> использовал кто на убунте 10.10 PPPoE сервер? я чот поставил а у меня при больших скоростях проц на 30%-100% нагружает ну 3мб торрент гдет
<User997[web]> Привет всем помогите запустить иксы после замены видеокарты
<User997[web]> ввожу sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- мне выдает -- (gedit:1456) ** cannot open display:
<dRaziel> попробуй sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StealthVipera> у меня проблема фильм не играет в плеере пишет pa_stream_cork() failed
<StealthVipera> и pa_stream_writable_size() failed
<eugene1>  В "Центре приложений Ubuntu" поставил установку Wine. Прошло часа 2-3  - показывает, что устанавливается, снизу написано - Waiting for apt-get to exit. Но ничего не происходит. Что делать? Может убить процесс?
<AndreX> eugene1, закрой и открой заново центр приложений
<dRaziel> ба, пишут PPPoE меньше грузит систему чем pptp чот я уже засомневался =)
<AndreX> StealthVipera, в каком плеере?
<StealthVipera> тотем
<StealthVipera> стандартный в 10.10 гном
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто на ubuntu 11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сидит
<AndreX> StealthVipera, попробуй на другом если не поможет выкинь фильм
<AndreX> например в vlc
<dRaziel> ребят хелп с pppoe сервером =\ вот конфиг http://paste.org.ru/?2gyu2f сильно грузит проц, убрать может что можна
<HouZZZ> всем добрый вечер
<StealthVipera> <AndreX> спс, в гном мплайер идет но вначале с Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HouZZZ> подскажите плиз гуевый метод расшаривания vpn-инета по вайфаю,а?
<dRaziel> HouZZZ: добрый
<XuMuK> ку
<StealthVipera> ку
<HouZZZ> с NM не разобрался как осуществить. думаю Wicd попробовать, но хочется точно узнать, реально или нет
<AndreX> StealthVipera, у тебя с дровами чёт нето
<StealthVipera> <AndreX> хм, до етого с стандартным не было проблем с етими ж фильмфми
<HouZZZ> жаль, что никто не знает, как расшарить инет по вайфаю(((
<skrishi> а Lynx что вообще ничего читать не умеет, кроме заголовков, сылок и абзацев?
<Guest62066> Помогите, пожалуйста. В центре приложений запустил установку Wine. прошло пару часов. показывает, что ставится, снизу написано Waiting for apt-get to exit. пробовал вкл. выкл. центр приложений, убивал процесс, завершал сеанс - ничего не помогает, после запуска цент
<Guest62066> ра все равно висит установка. что делать?
<XuMuK> I'm
<XuMuK> inky где отключается т9 на андроиде не знаешь? запарило оно :)
<XuMuK> а ну ка
<XuMuK> во... другое дело)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, тихо сам с собою? )
<Fantomag> ))
<XuMuK> ага) уже сам нашол)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, а инки с чувством выполненного долга ушел спать )
<AndreX> да он уже часа 4 как уходит и возвращается
<XuMuK> гг. ру а чо главно правильно вопрос формулировать)
<Nastya> скажиет а 8 EB  это сколько?
<Nastya> как и 128 ZB
<Nastya> :(
<SA4ok> привет наро)
<StealthVipera> прив
<bggooo> привет чело
<SA4ok> у меня проблема: хочу что-нибудь интересное в убунте поковырять. прям руки чешутся. уже дошло до стадии "а не снести ли мне винду с другого раздела и поставить кубунту посмотреть". есть что на примете интересного?
<SA4ok> ато за последнюю неделю решил практически все проблемы что были а теперь скучно
<AndreX> решай которые ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ нерешил
<Fantomag> Или создай новые
<SA4ok> не решил лишь проблему отображения полноэкранных приложений в Wine, а это тяжело
<SA4ok> если в окне то почти все приложения нормально работают, но все полноэкранные глючат страшно
<SA4ok> читал форум ниего толкофого не нашел (все то было перепробовал а потом подумал не так уж оно мне и надо и забил)
<SA4ok> ну я незнаю..  я нуб в линуксе.. вот кто чем занимается в нем, для саморазвития? ну там может какие языки программирования учите?
<AndreX> man читаем ))
<SA4ok> =) ну да, это полезно, вот проблема - я не инглиш а немецкий учу так то с большинством манов у меня проблемы будут
<SA4ok> *пошел читать переводы в гугл
<AndreX> во тебе и занятье учи инглиш
<SergeyIT> AndreX, так у него же руки чешутся, а не глова )
<SergeyIT> голова
<Fantomag> Ну тогда надо клавиатурный тренажер установить...
<AndreX> руки почешет об страницы учебника по инглишу
<Fantomag> )
<Zverushka1> народ, помощь нужна на машинке серверная версия убунты 10.40, моник к ней подключен доисторический, как итог на экране всё дублируется 3.5 раза (как бы 3.5 столбца) и нечего не видно. пробовал добавить в
<Zverushka1> etc/default/grub  GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480x16M и GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<SergeyIT> Zverushka1, у доисторического моника разъем такой же, как удалось подключить?
<Zverushka1> SergeyIT вроде такое должен дожать, рулю по ssh
<AndreX> Zverushka1, может на монике чёнибудь подкрутить
<bob__> bodok
<Zverushka1> Andre да вроде нечего
<bodok> подскажите как из tar.gz переделать в deb
<Zverushka1> bodok муторно
<AndreX> Zverushka1, ну надо значит герцы менять в настройках
<Zverushka1> Andre то же в настройках grub ?
<AndreX> не
<Zverushka1> Andre а не подскажешь где
<AndreX> блин у тебя же серверная
<AndreX> то есть в консоли прям всё раздваевается
<Zverushka1> Andre да
<AndreX> тогда это наверно моник уже отжил своё
<User740[web]> есть кто живой?
<AndreX> нет
<troubadour> я живой
<User740[web]> да у меня один вопросик всего
<User740[web]> о
<troubadour> хуле те нада?
<Fantomag> все живые
<bodok> а .sh это файл для запуска?
<troubadour> скрипт
<bodok> как его запустить
<Zverushka1> Andre как то не наш ответ, пару дней назад на этой машине была хрюша, и там моник работал , правда не знаю с какими настройками
<troubadour> надо сделать исполняемым
<bodok> по подробнее
<troubadour> chmod +x файл
<bodok> ок
<troubadour> двойным кликм запускай
<troubadour> или в консоли
<bodok> f genm yflj erfpsdfnm 7
<bodok> а путь надо указывать ?
<troubadour> да
<User740[web]> на компе стоит винда. хочу поставить еще и убунту. и что бы можно было выбрать потом какую ос загружать. grub ведь надо из убунты ставить?
<troubadour> ставь
<troubadour> аавтоматически определиться
<bodok> ага
<bodok> а это как мне tar.gz  запустить на убунте ?
<Zverushka1> bodok у гугла спроси, он знает
<troubadour> 'nj fh[bd
<troubadour> это архив
<troubadour> распакуй
<SergeyIT> Zverushka1, а информация БИОСа не троится?
<Zverushka1> SergeyIT: не
<Zverushka1> SergeyIT: на xp тоже не
<SergeyIT> Zverushka1, значит видеорежим  где-то установить нужный надо...
<Zverushka1> SergeyIT: я не до конца понял, что такое видео режим , разрешение или ешо чё?
<AndreX> sudo hwinfo –framebuffer
<AndreX> и оттуда вставляй в груб может какой режим прокатит
<SergeyIT> Zverushka1, например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106462.0
<Zverushka1> Andre oops: don't know what to do with "–framebuffer"
<AndreX> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer а так
<Zverushka1> Andre спасибо
<AndreX> *X
<AndreX> 2.1
<Zverushka> AndreX: твой совет и http://blog.7room.net/2010/11/nastroyka-razresheniya-konsoli-i-grub2/ помогли на все 100 , ещё раз спасибо
<AndreX> незашо
<AndreX> блог мой был когдато
<SergeyIT> Zverushka, на форуме куча инфы...
<User743[web]> реально ли поставить убунту 10.10 из iso из под винды если фс ntfs?
<Umren> вуби?
<User743[web]> вуби просит ребут а после ребута ничего не происходит
<User743[web]> монтирую DT lite
<andreylosev> как отправить комп в спячку из командной строки? отключить все, кроме оперативки
<User743[web]> что делать если при установке из под винды вуби просит ребут а после ребута ничего не происходит?
<Umren> User743[web], ахэ, если честно ниразу не запускал его :)
<Umren> User743[web], поставь virtualbox
<Umren> и там запусти iso и установи убунту
<Umren> если не хочешь комп сжигать во имя космонавта
<User743[web]> гг
<AndreX> andreylosev, hibernate
<Umren> User743[web], http://www.virtualbox.org/
<andreylosev> а если хочеться, чтоб было как в макоси говоришь s2both
<Umren> там все просто, разберешься
<User743[web]> уже качаю
<andreylosev> или pm-suspend-hybrid
<andreylosev> только вот не пойму, в чем разница
<Umren> о там уже 4 версия, надо бы обновиццо
<andreylosev> пойду спрошу на сервер дебиана
<AndreX> мда непонятный человек
<Umren> он хочет как в мак оси
<AndreX> алиасы есть
<AndreX> или мак ось
<GeoL> Подскажите, кто имеет опыт по нетбукам с интелловской видеокартой?
<SergeyIT> GeoL, работает...  и что?
<GeoL> При начальной загрузке Ubuntu меню груба в разрешении 640х480.
<GeoL> Затем в процессе загрузки включается режим 1024х576 и в консоли разрешение 1024х576.
<GeoL> Возможно ли и меню груба выводить в разрешении 1024х576?
<SergeyIT> GeoL, на форуме поиск "grub vga="
<GeoL> В форуме нет решения
<AndreX> как нет недавно было
<GeoL> Я не нашел
<GeoL> Даже отдельный пост открыл
<GeoL> Ответов нет
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106462.0 тут посмотри
<AndreX> это тебе как начальная точка
<SergeyIT> GeoL, в /etc/default/grub -> GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600 не действует?
<GeoL> Она же и конечная. Карта в режиме framebuffer поддерживает только 640х480
<GeoL> GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600 на меню не действует
<GeoL> И что, есть кто нибудь с нетбуком, у кого меню в большем разрешении?
 * AndreX пошол выставлять в грубе разрешение 1600x1200 )
<GeoL> AndreX: Смертельный номер
<AndreX> да, и зачем он нужен?
<GeoL> как то неудобно читать текст, который выводится при начальной загрузке
<GeoL> не в родном разрешении
<SergeyIT> (12:41:56 AM) GeoL: GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600 на меню не действует
<SergeyIT> действует
<SergeyIT> только что проверил на самсунг n210 с интел видео
<Galaxy2000> так действует или не действует ?
<GeoL> SergeyIT: Я имел ввиду на моем нетбуке Lenovo S10
<gl0_om> Уважаемые, подскажите пожалуйста. А важно ли, чтоб usb hdd был пустым для установки убунту? Или можно разбить его на двое и установить ос на второй раздел?
<SergeyIT> GeoL, а sudo hwinfo --framebuffer  что говорит
<Umren> gl0_om, не обязательно
<Umren> gl0_om, можно
<SergeyIT> GeoL, update-grub делал?
<GeoL> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<GeoL>  
<GeoL> 02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer
<GeoL>   Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits
<GeoL>   Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits
<GeoL>   Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<gl0_om> Спасибо, тогда пойду в 3й раз ставить... все никак не запускается с внешнего харда =(
<GeoL> SergeyIT: Cfvj cj,jq
<SergeyIT> GeoL,   и других режимов нет?
<GeoL> само собой
<SergeyIT> тогда ой
<GeoL> Как видно нет
<GeoL> думаю виноват модуль intelfb
<SergeyIT> не покупайте леново - работают хреново )
<GeoL> работает отлично
<GeoL> претензия только к меню
<SergeyIT> это пока...
<GeoL> уже скоро два года как
<SergeyIT> и как же с меню? 2 года мучаешься? ))
<san4o> о каком меню идет речь. где вібор ОС ?
<GeoL> Именно
<SergeyIT> GeoL,  и как же с меню? 2 года мучаешься? ))
<GeoL> Терплю
<san4o> можна вообще burg поставить =)
<SergeyIT> GeoL,  тяжело? )
<GeoL> да нет, просто время свободное появилось, сижу причесываю
<SergeyIT> GeoL, забей -у любой вещи есть свои преимущества и недостатки
<GeoL> Если есть решение - почему бы его не применить, если нет - может кто-то решит.
<SergeyIT> GeoL, вывод Биоса надеюсь в другом разрешении не будешь настраивать )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], ку )
<GeoL> Это когда будет linuxbios
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: приветик
<SergeyIT> [koshka], чего сломала?
<AndreX> а мне лично без разницы какое там разрешение )
<[koshka]> я ничего не ломаю.)
<SergeyIT> такого не бывает )
<GeoL> Интересно, а груб для вывода менюшки сначала ядро грузит?
<[koshka]> бывает)
<SergeyIT> GeoL, не должен вроде
<AndreX> если незаметно что сломано )
<GeoL> может из initrd
<GeoL> Где бы прочесть, что грузится до вывода менюшки груб
<AndreX> stage
<AndreX> GeoL, http://citkit.ru/articles/198/
<GeoL> AndreX: Это для старого груба
<AndreX> копай тудаже
<GeoL> AndreX: А как называется файл stage2 загрузчика, и где он находится?
<GeoL> stage1 - находится в MBR
<AndreX>  GeoL сам и ответил )
<GeoL> как раз и нет - где находится stage2 нигде не пишут
<mihail> с 10.04.01 ---> 10.10 . Не может расчитать обновление системы
<mihail> не может и все
<GeoL> а так как корень еще не примонтирован, то вообще непонятно, где он находится
<mihail> б-е-с-и-т!!!
<mihail> да, вечер добрый
<GeoL> mihail: добрый
<mihail> неужели никто не сталкивался с побным?
<mihail> может зависимости какие неразрешенные?
<GeoL> mihail: Обновление - необходимое зло, и лучше его делать с нуля
<mihail> я умру
<mihail> я шлифовал систему год...
<AndreX> GeoL, stage2 находится в обычной фс
<mihail> но вдруг она начала вести себя как альфа
<mihail> и тогда я решил - а, черт с ней, обновлю!
<mihail> вот и сейчас...
<GeoL> AndreX: Но ведь не ввиде призрака? Она как то должна именоваться
<AndreX> да я тоже думаю где именно
<GeoL> в виде файла
<GeoL> Чем глубже копаешь - тем меньше понимаешь
<GeoL> Пойду ка я спать - утро вечера мудаковее
<mihail> иди, отдыхай...
<mihail> прикольно тебе
<GeoL> Всем спок ночи
<mihail> а я пойду повешусь
<AndreX> mihail, на форуме ищи
<AndreX> ушол
<AndreX> сам чёта накосячил а теперь вешается
<wechat> Няшный клиент IRC в Opera.
<wechat> !ping
<[koshka]> :D
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[koshka]> лет 5 назад он был убог)
<wechat> А он был?
<[koshka]> да
<wechat> [koshka]: Что за ICQ замахи в нике?
<[koshka]> просто ник сперли :D
<wechat> хехе
<wechat> А я уже с ужасом было взглянул: ну , щас начнется.
<[koshka]> просто меня тут год не было, рега слетела, и кто то забрал (
 * wechat В suse просто wechat нету. И все им после этого Ubuntu плохая.
<[koshka]> weechat это очень хорошо)
<wechat> особенно, когда он есть в репах "из коробки"
<[koshka]> я последний с сайта качала
<wechat> Интересно, если я хотел вичат, но не поставил его, так как репо - то это круто. А если есть в репо, и я его скачал - то Убунту для домохозяек.
<wechat> у меня больше изврат rekonq компилить
<[koshka]> :)
<wechat> "Сменить псевдоним" кнопкой на панели - это жестко.
<[koshka]> NoOova: няу!
<wechat> !screen
<ubuntuhelp> screen - мультитерминал. См. http://citkit.ru/articles/609/
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-13
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<[koshka]> ночи!
<Lynk> всем прива кто не спит)) есть кто?
<uvvtu> всем доброго вечера
<Volkodav> боброго
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<sharikoff> хулиган
<Nebulosa> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nebulosa, Failed!
 * Nebulosa словил когнитивный диссонанс
<Lynk> народ кто может сказать в чем можно редактировать и создавать шрифты?
<Anton2d> а подскажить плз хороший сайт с красивыми конфигами для коньков, что-то уже обгуглился ни как не находится
<Anton2d> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Anton2d> это читал но хочется готовых
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<rustem> ээээ
<Lynk> Есть кто живой?
<Mirun> да
<Mirun> Lynk: и это все?
<Lynk> Mirun, слушай не знаешь как в коньках сделать два конфига одновременно, просто показывали но забыл
<Mirun> Lynk: если честно, то нет. Я на линуксе недавно да и с гномами работаю. Сори
<Lynk> Mirun, ну вообще то коньки и под гномом рабоатют, у меня стоит гном и все ок, да и на линуксе я тоже не так давно
<Mirun> а я с кедами перепутал))) Бодун дело такое. Я с коньками не загонялся, пока. Как то и логов хватает. если комп. тормозит
<Lynk> чет про логи и тормозящий комп не оч понял)
<Anton2d> Lynk, а подскажи плз хороший сайт с красивыми конфигами для коньков
<Lynk> Anton2d, а самому написать? там не сложно, зато для тебя любимого))
<Anton2d> это понятно, нужна основа функциональная и красивая, а дальше уже сам
<Anton2d> одну нашёл, так там скрипт погоды устаревший на перле и у же не работает
<Lynk> со скриптом погоды помочь не смогу так как сам еще не постиг всех тонкостей коньков ну а если так то тебе на http://gnome-look.org
<Lynk> например вот на данный момент мои коньки, не спорю некоторые конфы брал из чужих работ но не копипастом, все только ручками, щас дан графикой работать буду   http://img833.imageshack.us/i/conkylynkpc014.png/
<Anton2d> я вообще всегда GKrellM пользовался, но надоел он мне, вот поставил сегодня с утра коньки и развлекаюсь
<Lynk> да штука прикольная но требует немало времени для идеальной настройки
<Anton2d> ага, зато как интересно его конфигурить, хороший у тебя скрин, я бы вместо плеера погоду прицепил и всё
<leok> коньки? эт что?
<Lynk> Anton2d, да вот если найду как погоду нормальную и с моим городом прицепить то заменю а так пока что и плеера хватает
<Anton2d> коньки = conky
<Anton2d> монитор
<leok> аа :)
<Lynk> leok, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky
<Lynk> Anton2d, монитор это монитор а коньки это системный монитор))
<Anton2d> Lynk, вот погода http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760527
<Anton2d> но я пока не победил, город там любой можно сделать это не проблема
<Anton2d> проблема прицепить
<joylight> всем привет, подскажите плз, могу ли я установит винду на 1 хард, а убунту на 2ой, и при этом в грубе выбирать с чего грузиться?
<Anton2d> щаз мучаюсь с температурой проца, видюхи и оборотами кулера. gkrellm то показывал без проблем
<Anton2d> joylight, это не проблема, вообще, все это в стандартной установке делается
<joylight> Anton2d, тоесть я просто щас ставлю винду на 1 хард, потом ставлю линух на другой хард, гружусь с линуха и вижу груб с виндой?
<Anton2d> да так и будет, почитай уже инструкцию по установке
<Lynk> joylight, только есть один нюанс, убунту надо ставить после винды потому что если наоборот то винда сносит груб и кроме нее ничего не будет грузиться пока ручками через LiveCD не восстановишь груб лины
<Anton2d> Это да, сначало винду
<Lynk> Anton2d, чет я почитал то что ты скинул и нифига не понял :-D
<jlewka> а наоборот и не выйдет, несли все это на одном харде.. венда хочет ставиться ток на 1 разделе
<Anton2d> да нет можно и наоборот
<Lynk> jlewka, тебя предупредили, если ставишь убу второй то все будет ок а если наоборот то придется "попариться" пока вернешь груб
<Anton2d> ХП ставиться на любой раздел и хард
<joylight> jlewka: у меня раньше полусалось, а щас винда тупит. не хочет ставится вообще!
<aurodionov> всем доброе время сутокподскажите как посмотреть как размечены диски ,надо команды терминала
<Anton2d> и ну её в баню, в виртуалку поставиш потом  ;)
<joylight> Lynk: да, с этим я знаком
<jlewka> как, а то мне надо венду на нетбук поставить, а она не в какую не хочет, там уже стоит убунту и арч, лучше  личку а то кикнут за оффтоп
<jlewka> Lynk, да ладно он возращается за 5 минут
<Lynk> не кикнут это не оффтоп
<vir0id> joylight можешь еще MBR забэкапить на всякий случай
<jlewka> Lynk, установка венды, это не оффтоп?)
<Lynk> joylight, чтобы поставить винду на нет на котором стоит линукс нужно перевести хотя бы один раздел в NTFS потому что винда не видить ext
<Lynk> jlewka, не совсем потому что тут проблема из-за убунты
<Anton2d> венда просто перетрёт загрузчик линуховый
<joylight> Lynk: я так и сделал, но при установке винды пишет: не могу найти или записать какуюто-там запись!
<jlewka> Lynk, эт естественно делал, и в нтфс пробывал и просто неразмеченной оставлял
<Lynk> Anton2d, да восстановить его 5 минут так что это не страшно
 * himik предлагает назвать канал #windows-and-ubuntu
<Anton2d> она хочет загрузчик на первый раздел свой поставить вроде как
<jlewka> AndreX, не загрузчик, она сама хочет на 1 раздел поставиться
<Anton2d> хотя нет для загрузчика раздел то не нужен
<Lynk> jlewka, у меня была только проблема с полным форматированием нетбука с виндой так что по поводу установки ничего сказать не могу так как у меня везде стоит убунту
<jlewka> мне кстати, говорили что можно перенести неразмеченную область, но, чего то не вышло
<Anton2d> gparted пробовал ?
<Lynk> himik, тебе заняться нечем?)) если уж недоволен так хоть вылези и покажи это))
<jlewka> Anton2d, угу
<Lynk> jlewka, куда перенести?
<Lorgus> ух ты... страна не спит
<Anton2d> да вроде как раз им можно отрезать вначале область без проблем
<Lynk> Lorgus, та вот не спит, почти)
<Anton2d> я резал
<Lorgus> почти эт как ?
<Lorgus> кого резал ??? срочно позвоните в милицию
<Lynk> Anton2d, я например даже при уже установленой системе отрезал кусок от Home и все ок было)
<jlewka> Lynk, из раздела, во вне раздел, хз как сказать прально, то есть, из /dev/sda2 в /dev/sda
<Lynk> jlewka, можно но я не помню как
<Anton2d> просто уменьшаеш нужный раздел, получается пустая область
<Anton2d> естественно если раздел примари
<jlewka> но эта пустая область остается в том разделе, где и была, и не суммируется с другими пустыми облостями, в других разделах
<Anton2d> значит как раз ехтенденд
<Anton2d> ?
<jlewka> да
<Anton2d> во блин и гпартед не может уменьшить ехт раздел разве ?
<Anton2d> щаз попробую у меня на винте как раз венигрет из разделов разных
<Lynk> Anton2d, все он может лично проверял, причем отрезает безболезнено для системы
<Anton2d> хаа.. не ожет
<Anton2d> только проверил
<Lynk> Anton2d, все данные сохранялись если отрезать с пустого конца
<Anton2d> extended раздел у меня тоже не отрезает
<Anton2d> даже если там есть свободная область
<Lynk> странно, чет я вообще не помню extented раздела, помню только ext3,4
<Anton2d> ну примари и екстендед
<Anton2d> это не тип ФС, а тип раздела
<Anton2d> хотя может у меня сейчас не режет, потому что примонтирован
<Lynk> Anton2d, вообще то его надо отмонтировать пока не начнешь резать, как ты собрался резать используемый раздел?))
<Anton2d> логично ;) у меня таи и хоум живет и система ;)
<Lynk> Anton2d, у меня хоме был и я его спокойно обрезал на 30гб и ничего не потерял))
<Anton2d> jlewka, грузись с лайфСД и пробуй
<Anton2d> я тоже помню что отрезал гпартедом от екстендеда жирный кусок для примари
<Anton2d> причем внутри екстендедеа еще и 4 раздела было,
<Anton2d> jlewka, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda покажи
<jlewka> да он примонтирован, щас на sd карточку убунту запишу и попробуй
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/942204 ну вообще вот
<Anton2d> ну вот тебе получается надо урезать весь расширинный, для этого освободив место гдето из его разделов
<Anton2d> а потом двинуть всё вконец винта
<Anton2d> тогда вначале появиться место
<jlewka> угу, щас попробую
<jlewka> лень было делать лав сд...
<Anton2d> дык на флешку его
<jlewka> ну да, это и имел введу
<Anton2d> только учти, я не знаю как восстановить груб после установки венды
<jlewka> я знаю
<Fantomag> всем доброго утра)))
<Anton2d> ну тогда - действуй ;)
<jlewka> не такой я нуб, как кажусь, просто ленивый)
<Anton2d> там помоему просто мастер бут рекорд сбекапить надо ДД-хой и потом перезалить, да ?
<jlewka> не, я с лайва гружусь и востонавливаб
<Anton2d> ну это для меня пока сложно, я просто бекапил, правда восстанавливать пока не приходилось
<jlewka> не... бекапы для трусов!)
<jlewka> шучу)
<jlewka> а фиг, все равно не дает что либо сделать с этим разделом
<jlewka> а все, туплю, свеп почему подключилс=\
<jlewka> все равно не выходит, окошка поевляется с заданием нового разде, но что либо там поменять не дает
<Anton2d> тоесть внутри екстендед раздела ты место освободил, отрезал от чегонибуть ?
<Anton2d> а дальше весь екстендед уменьшить не даёт ?
<jlewka> угу
<jlewka> там и без этого были пустые области
<jlewka> в принципе есть идеи из за чего это, щас вот проверяю
<jlewka> млин, 30 минут освобождает 400мб...
<jlewka> правда, он еще плюс и данные двигает
<Anton2d> ну так... ;) ему ж там всё перелопатить надо,
<Anton2d> если сильно уменьшаешь, так наверное вообще какуюто типа-дефрагментацию должен делать
<ink_sleep> mva, разбаньте меня на ipv6, я хотя бы part сделать смогу оттуда
<xedos> Всем добрый день! Какой аналог в Линуксе команд ipconfig /release ?
<ink_sleep> xedos, а что эта команда в оффтопике то делает?
<xedos> в форточках?
<xedos> она отвязывает ip от дхцп
<ink_sleep> отвязывает?
<xedos> да, у мну адсл модем, ipconfig /renew выдает ip, ipconfig /release отвязает
<xedos> в гугле нашел /etc/init.d/network restart
<xedos> но не работает
<ink_sleep> мне интересно значение слова "отвязывает" в данном контексе.
<ink_sleep> в спеках dhcp такого слова нет.
<xedos> спасибо за помощь, всего доброго
<Steel_Rat> release посылает dhcp-серверу месседж о том, что ип больше не нужен.
<ink_sleep> man dhcclient
<ink_sleep> dhclient *
<Steel_Rat> поздно.
<ink_sleep> гррр
<Anton2d> Привык делать бекап системного и хоум раздела, грузясь с лайвСД, и потом dd разделы в .zip. Имеет ли смыл это делать прямо на лету из системы ? Может возможно как то заморозить запись на разделы пока идеёт бекап?
<Anton2d> Что будет если в момент бекапа, система решит записать что то к себе? Получится битый файл, наполовину обновленный ? Или ничего страшного ?
<[2600]> не желательно
<[2600]> крайне
<[2600]> только при размонтированном разделе
<Anton2d> а заморозить/запаузить систему как то на время бекапа
<[2600]> размонтировать
<Anton2d> может иксы потушить, еще что нить
<Anton2d> размонтировать - никак, это только перезагрузка
<[2600]> в безопасном режиме
<[2600]> home раздел в режиме ro
<[2600]> Ж)
<Anton2d> хоум то понятно.. ;) я про сис раздел, без перезагрузки в лайв сиди
<askil> всем привет
<onoez_omg> это... столкнулся с проблемой при попытке перезагрузиться используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь
<askil> у меня стоит ubuntu 10.10 x64 и у меня проблемы с flash плеером, как полностью его удалить?
<onoez_omg> выкидывает в gdm вместо ребута
<onoez_omg> выключение проходит нормально
<onoez_omg> если вырубать командой, то всё нормально и проблем нет
<onoez_omg> как поправить?
<onoez_omg> askil, а что предоставляет то, что ты называешь flash плеером
<askil> adobe flash player
<onoez_omg> aptitude search flashplugin сделай
<askil> он почему то очнь коряво работает
<onoez_omg> если установленные пакеты есть, то их надо снести, если тебя это интересует
<onoez_omg> askil, короче чтобы под выпил отправить всё что связано с флешем, делай от рута aptitude search flash и пакеты на против которых i записывай
<onoez_omg> а потом aptitude --purge remove <их все>
<askil> спасибо, попробую)
<onoez_omg> иди можно apt-get purge *flash*
<onoez_omg> так проще будет наверное
<Ed[war]d> Привет всем
<Fantomag> привет
<Ed[war]d> Не подскажете как ограничить использование оперативной памяти, скажем 512ю мегабайтами?
<Ed[war]d> Ибо линукс любит кэшировать много ненужного, а на облачных хостингах это лишние затраты
<maksgo> vsem privet
<yurau> прив
<Ed[war]d> Не подскажете как ограничить использование оперативной памяти, скажем 512ю мегабайтами?
<yurau> зачем?
<AndreX> Ed[war]d: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cgroups/memory.txt тут посмотри
<Ed[war]d> спасибо. сейчас гляну
<Ed[war]d> yurau: Ибо линукс любит кэшировать много ненужного, а на облачных хостингах это лишние затраты
<maksgo> vopros. ne mogy nastroit zvyk? podskagite kak bit.
<yurau> Ed[war]d: настройку ядра или облачной системы наверно надо делать. или может вообще кэшь отключить.
<AndreX> maksgo, а с раскладкой что?
<maksgo> toge problema)
<yurau> maksgo: тут запрещено писать транслитом. настройте кодировку на utf-8
<AndreX> yurau, у него с раскладкой проблема
<AndreX> а это разрешает
<maksgo> voobwem paketi rus vse postavil? no plovina na english
<AndreX> maksgo, какой дм используеш?
<maksgo> ne ponjal?
<AndreX> gnome kde openbox
<AndreX> что именно у тебя
<AndreX> maksgo, просто пока клаву ненастроеш не быть тебе понятым
<maksgo> Огромное спасибо
<maksgo> Значит суть проблемы такова, с модемом справился... а вот звук и вай фай никак...
<AndreX> !q > maksgo
<ubuntuhelp> maksgo, please see my private message
<maksgo> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu 9.10 - Karmic Koala. Я пытаюсь настроить звук . Попробывал разобраться с драйвером звука но ни чего не понял. В результате у меня получилось заставить проигрыватся видео.
<AndreX> комп какой и звукавуза?
<AndreX> х*
<[2600]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<inkvizitor68sl> а?\
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг понг понг...
<Guest26454> привет всем! Подскажите как проверить строку в текстовом файле и если совподение не найдено то добаить данный шаблон?
<maksgo> HP mini-нетбук.. звуковая Intel
<Ed[war]d> maksgo: в большинстве случаев звук ставится сам... Тем более на Intell. Возможно есть смысл стянуть 10.10 и поставть? Поддержка более новых чипсетов вполне может помочь.
<Ed[war]d> Intel*
<maksgo> попробую обновиться до 10.
<Ed[war]d> Советую заоанее подготовить установочную флешку с линуксом ибо обновления не всегда гладко проходят...
<maksgo> спасибо большое, буду пробывать!
<Zabadzzzz> добрый день. Никто с хамачи под убунтой дела не имел?
<nAgoHaK> re
<dima2> Товарищи, здесь кто-нибудь разбирается хорошо в печати под линуксом (и в принтерах вообще)? Мне бы ряд вопросов обсудить, в личке
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm | dima2
<ubuntuhelp> dima2: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | dima2
<ubuntuhelp> dima2: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Umren> холодно ;(
<kas> Всем добрый день...  нечайно удалил с панели кнопку регулирования громкости.. как назад вернуть? Ubuntu 10.10
<AndreX> kas, ты чё весь аплёт уведомлений снёс?
<kas> помойму да... как назад поставить?
<kas> аа пасиб.. уже сам поставил ))
<User544[web]> всем доброго дня.пож помогите настроить скайп.(невключается микрофон)
<dima2> Приветствую всех. Есть трудности с печатью больших jpeg-изображений (скажем, 600x600 dpi, ~7MB) на HP LJ 1018 (2M памяти), ubuntu jaunty. После отправки процессы gs и sed грузят 100% проца, и надолго. Потом собщается "printer may not be connected". У кого-нибудь былы похожие проблемы?
<Fantomag> User544[web]: это тебе с alsamixer'om воевать надо
<dima2> Видимо, выполняется преобразование в нужный принтеру формат? Что это может быть, postscript, PCL? Какой самый низкоуровневый формат для дешевых юсб-принтеров типа HP LJ 1018?
<Fantomag> User544[web]: alsamixer -c 0
<dima2> Чтоб преобразовать заранее, а потом отправить, так, чтоб печаталось без длинных задержек
<User544[web]> про шу прощения,первый раз установил убунту... что такое alsamixer -c 0 и где его искать???
<inkvizitor68sl> в консоли
<Anton2d> а может запросто быть и -с 1 и -с 2 а в моём случае вобще -с 3 ;)
<Fantomag> консоль запускай и пиши alsamixer -c 0, где 0 это номер звуковой карточки, может она у тебя и1 и 2 и 3
<Anton2d> ;)
<Fantomag> ;)
<Fantomag> Anton2d: Дарова! Победили мы с тобой вчера эту проблему:)
<Fantomag> Anton2d: Разобрался вчера с ограничением уровня записи
<Anton2d> ну в целом я пока забил на микшер этот, но скоро придется копать, т.к. хочу подцепить ИК пульт к компу
<Anton2d> а там будет критично
<Anton2d> Кстати МК пусть через СОМ порт подключить так и не смог. Много копал, тестил, 0 эффекта, в винде всё было через гайдер
<Anton2d> Кстати ИК-пульт, через СОМ порт подключить так и не смог. Много копал, тестил, 0 эффекта, в винде всё было через гайдер
<inkvizitor68sl> никто программингом не увлекается?
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно примитивное приложение набросать
<Anton2d> Думаю уже покупать что нить УСБ шное, есть у кого опыт подключения такого? Хочется сильно конфигурабельный универсальный пульт, что бы управлять хоть чем.
<Anton2d> Посоветуйте модель
<User544[web]> <Fantomag>, я же говорю-впервые установил!(где тут консоль?)
<inkvizitor68sl> Anton2d, любой телефон на андроиде
<inkvizitor68sl> User544[web], alt-f2 -> gnome-terminal
<Anton2d> бррр... только не телефон
<inkvizitor68sl> Anton2d, зря ;)
<Fantomag> User544[web]: Приложения---Стандартные---Терминал
<Anton2d> у меня телефон только для оной цели, звонить и звенеть ;) самый простой нокия, в котором нету ничего
<Fantomag> User544[web]: Я тебе сейчас ссылочку скину полезную, там все доступно и понятно...минутку...
<Fantomag> Anton2d: А пуль тебе для чего чтоб управлять всем? И даже чтоб экран на буке сам открывалси и закрывалси;)
<Anton2d> Чтобы управлять убунтой, всем = любыми приложениями
<kas> Как скрыть свой IP ??
<Fantomag> User544[web]: Вот покури это, должно помочь http://xand.net.ru/linux/stati-linux/razbiraemsya-s-zapisyu-zvuka-v-ubuntu-9-04/
<dima2> kas: использовать http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JonDonym например
<SergeyIT>  inkvizitor68sl, ты примитивное не можешь? Жуть )
<AndreX> kas, а зачем тебе это?
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, не могу)
<User544[web]> <Fantomag> спасибо! буду пробовать.
<Fantomag> User544[web]: Рад был помочь;)
<kas> -dima2- А это прожка посути?? как использовать?
<SergeyIT>  inkvizitor68sl, а чего за приложение?
<inkvizitor68sl> да уже всё вроде)
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl, asf
<inkvizitor68sl> asf
<inkvizitor68sl> зм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<dima2> kas: загрузить клиентскую прогу, запустить, выставить определенный прокси в браузере. Там инструкции подробные есть
<kas> Блин она ток на Виндяку... это через эмуль пускать ее
<dima2> Чего?? Она на джаве написана. http://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/en/jondo.html
<askil> а какой лучший проигрыватель использующий аппаратное ускорение?
<inkvizitor68sl> фыа
<kas> >dima2<   http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/JAP-p3454
<dima2> И чего?? Ты ссылку-то смотрел, которую я дал? http://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/en/jondo.html
<kas> Да Да .... все понял )))
<kas> А в убунту 10.10 ява машина стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> днет
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<andreylosev> как использовать xargs?
<andreylosev> я хочу сделать вот что- locate -i altitude | xargs ?? rm -rf
<andreylosev> найти все файлы с altitude в имени и их удалить
<andreylosev> можно через find -exec но будет гораздо дольше
<AndreX> man xargs
<inkvizitor68sl> кто помнит, как называется плагин на панель с сообщениями по дефолту ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че?
<inkvizitor68sl> уже нашел вроде
<freenetwork> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<GeoL> Всем привет
<Fantomag> привет
<AndreX> GeoL, q
<GeoL> Продолжаю ковырять разрешение в меню Груба
<GeoL> Нужен кто нибудь с нетбуком Lenovo S10
<GeoL> Для помощи
<GeoL> Или таких в чате нет?
<Fantomag> Видимо нет таких...
<delaf_> привет, поскажите как поставить nokogiri, выдается ошибка, что нужно делать какоето уточнее, вот тут запостил детальное сообщение http://pastie.org/1559123
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно всё работает как следует
<onoez_omg> как поправить?
<StealthVipera> привет всем! у меня вопрос: у кого в гноме пры згрузке видно нормальный бут(точки цветние), ато у меня ток белый курсор...?
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться или выключить используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно всё работает как следует
<onoez_omg> как поправить?
<san4o> onoez_omg: командно от имени пользователя выключается или только как sudo ?
<onoez_omg> san4o, sudo
<san4o> а после чего такие приколы начались ?
<onoez_omg> после обновлений стабильно
<onoez_omg> три ноута за сутки нормально
<onoez_omg> до обновлений
<onoez_omg> себя так повели
<onoez_omg> 10.10 десктоп
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<san4o> onoez_omg: хм. если често такого никогда небыло. но как  вариант дать всем юзверям полные права на скрипт shutdown
<onoez_omg> я так и сделаю по всей видимости, потому что не понимаю что вызывает такое поведение
<onoez_omg> но в конечном итоге это очень стрёмная штука, потому что юзеры должны же как-то выключать всё клацая на кнопочки
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> onoez_omg: ну chown сhroot поичтай маны и вперед
<sharikoff> еще на ребут дать права и потои при пересборке ядра к примеру обнаружить внезапный ребут после чьей нибудь установки кс в вайн
<skai> о.новая серия мамы:)
<skai> sharikoff: не пугай детей
<sharikoff> я не пугаю
<sharikoff> я предупреждаю
<onoez_omg> да я знаю что почитать, просто три ноута имеют одну проблему - два асера и вайо с одной и той же 10.10 и после первого пост-установочного обновления
<onoez_omg> я посчитал что это известный фейл и его как-то можно быстро зафиксить
<sharikoff> точнее утверждаю что юзеры -это самые бесправные существа
<sharikoff> и так и должно быть
<onoez_omg> ну мне надо чтобы они могли выключать какбы через гуи все эти дела
<sharikoff> иначе анархия, права на ребут и медленная смерть
<sharikoff> сделай ярлык на рабочем столе
<sharikoff> shutdown -h now
<dragon2> всеп привет, господа
<sharikoff> или halt
<san4o> sharikoff: а выключать юзерам свой десктоп кнопочкой или командой консоли чтото меняет ?
 * skai кажется, что дело наверное в ядре и кривом acpi на ноутах
<sharikoff> san4o: я ваще против выключения компов
<skai> sharikoff: скажи это батарейке в моем ноуте
<sharikoff> это как вариант, ибо нужно
<san4o> sharikoff:  =))
<sharikoff> skai: ну.. моя батарейка не против
<skai> а моя через четыре часа начинает ругаться и бастовать
<onoez_omg> skai, наблюдалось на десктоп-гробике точно такое же 3 месяца назад один в один
<onoez_omg> там асус
<onoez_omg> или везде ацпи кривой? =)
<sharikoff> а логи то какие нть есть?
<dragon2> господа, подскажите, почему у меня в концах строк в хтмл прописывается  адовая комбинация  типа \320\227\320 при cat file | sed 'l'
<sharikoff> или так
<sharikoff> только версии
<sharikoff> dragon2: по русски пеишешь?
<onoez_omg> sharikoff, ну может и есть что-то, но там где я смотрел - нет, а смотрел я в messages и dmesg
<dragon2> угу
<sharikoff> а хтмл видно на кои
<dragon2> хтмл на цп1251
<sharikoff> ну русский только на утф в консоли канает имхо
<dragon2> ну я его в утф и перегоняю, а символы перегоняются тоже
<sharikoff> iconv?
<dragon2> угум
<sharikoff> onoez_omg: ну надо как то отловить момент
<onoez_omg> как?
<sharikoff> обнаружить там надпись вида премишн денайд
<sharikoff> исправить права и радоваться
<onoez_omg> \=
<sharikoff> onoez_omg: заходишь по ssh
<sharikoff> tail -f /var/log/messages
<dragon2> д
<SA4ok> как запустить из консоли файл в имени которго пробел?
<andreylosev> кто-нибудь из присутствующих использует lxde и опенофис?
<sharikoff> а через гуи тыкаешь кнопку
<dragon2> SA4ok: имя\ файла
<sharikoff> и смотришь лог
<SA4ok> dragon2: спасибо
<SA4ok> кто-нибудь русфицировал консоль? как это сделать по-человечески?
<dragon2> но зачем?
<SA4ok> в смысле, чтоб консоль русский понимала. скажем, чтоб man можно было прочесть если он на русском. и для работы с фалами имеющими русские имена
<dragon2> ну ммм
<dragon2> локаль поди добавить
<SA4ok> это каак?
<dragon2> man locale
<onoez_omg> sharikoff, две строки появилось какбы
<SA4ok> я о консоли именно. терминал то русский понимает
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.ru/316953
<onoez_omg> вот они
<san4o> SA4ok: чтоб русский понимала =))  manpages-ru пакет поставь если чтобы маны читать
<onoez_omg> наверное сегфолт это плохо
<dragon2> SA4ok: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dragon2> от рута ессно
<sharikoff> onoez_omg: угу.. нехорошо.. но логов чет маловато..
<onoez_omg> так были бы логи я бы уже выпалил что к чему
<sharikoff> onoez_omg: так ты как нть debug level повысь
<onoez_omg> а может сегфолт в glib такое вызывать?
<sharikoff> =)
<onoez_omg> я не знаю как это делается
<sharikoff> а ты почитай в интернетах
<sharikoff> там пишут.. правда иногда по английски
<SA4ok> *пойду дальше ворум копать
<SA4ok> ф
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<hivemind> О, меня разбанили :D
<skai> hivemind: а тя банили?
<Umren> за дело значит
<Umren> бань снова
<hivemind> skai, ага, за плохое слово
<skai> аааа.за мат на сутки.
<skai> было дело.ты урок вынес?
<hivemind> skai, ага. Вынес. За завуалированный мат - тоже бан
<skai> это по твоему завуалировано?
<hivemind> Ну, не совсем прямо
<Umren> hivemind, у нас как в фильме "Особое мнение" :)
<hivemind> :)
<Umren> телепаты в луже сидят и вычисляют
<archa> всем привет
<archa> народ плизз помогите запустить скайп
<dragon2> проблемы?
<hivemind> archa, в чём собственно дело?
<archa> сам скайп установился нормально запускаю ввожу логин и пароль а он не подключаеца
<archa> иконка показывает что пытаеца запустица но не конектица (((
<dragon2> ну вестимо со связью проблемы
<archa> инет работает без проблем
<dragon2> может он чего в консоли пишет?
<archa> ща покажу
<kompilainenn> о как
<kompilainenn> утра всем
<archa> http://pastebin.com/E2XwX5Jt
<XuMuK> ку
<dragon2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581138
<archa> че незапустить ?? (((((((
<dragon2> archa: люди пишут, что downgrading ia32-libs to 20090808ubuntu4 worked на лаунчпаде
<archa> это как ??
<archa> у мя х64
<archa> u10.10
<dragon2> ну поди i64-libs
<dragon2> а ещё ниже пишут вот что
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться или выключить используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно всё работает как следует
<dragon2> Wolf's solution (sudo chmod ugo-r /usr/lib32/libpulse.so.0.12.2) works here too. Skype working now.
<onoez_omg> как поправить?
<archa> dragon2: ща попробую
<archa> оно ненавредит?
<dragon2> неа, права поправит
<onoez_omg> суид-бит не помогает на ребут, халт, шатдаун и инит, chgrp admin на них же не помогает (пользователь в группе)
<dragon2> archa: а может и навредит, там пишут, что у флеша может звук отключиться
<dragon2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646862
<dragon2> вот короче
<archa> Оо
<archa> обратно если че вернуть можно будет ??
<dragon2> ну надо будет права вернуть на место
<dragon2> а вот какие там были права - понятия не имею
<dragon2> я бы и подсказал, но у меня пульсы нет
<archa> а незнаеш как на линуксе в БК поиграть ??
<dragon2> nope
<skrishi> кто-нибудь встречал seo-софт под линь?
<ink|away> skrishi, брысь
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: почему?
<skrishi> не хочу вайном пользоваться ))
<dragon2> сео - это плохо
<archa> (((( со скайпам паходу жопа (((
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, потому что сеошников, которым нужен софт я готов карать паяльником в лоб денно и нощно.
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться или выключить используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно от рута всё работает как следует, как поправить?
<onoez_omg> суид-бит не помогает на ребут, халт, шатдаун и инит, chgrp admin на них же не помогает (пользователь в группе)
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: да долго так анализировать.. тем более когда хочеться просто посмотреть что это из себя представляет... сколько страниз, какие ключевые запросы и тд.. лазить по всем поисковикам влом..
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: мне не для продвижения, я для начального анализа ))))
<dragon2> onoez_omg: может у тебя через гуй выполняется logout?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, на баше напиши
<onoez_omg> dragon2, как проверить?
<dragon2> понятия не имею, как
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: вредина ))) ладно, я не спорю..
<onoez_omg> тогда с чего бы выключить стало не выключить если мы оба не имеем понятия как это и не меняли этого
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку, ты случайно не вкусе как androIRC настраиваецо?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, andichat поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, andchat*
<hivemind> В ubuntu как-нибудь можно сделать полностью разные рабочие столы?
<XuMuK> стоял))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, и?
<kompilainenn> hivemind, проблематично
<inkvizitor68sl> о, компиляйнен тут =)
<dragon2> onoez_omg: но у меня-то всё работает
<hivemind> <kompilainenn>, через проги или ручками, через скрипт?
<XuMuK> да я пала рут делал всё крякнулось ...
<kompilainenn> inkvizitor68sl, угу, решил увидеть ирц своими глазами=)
<onoez_omg> dragon2, круто что у тебя работает
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<kompilainenn> hivemind, проблематично→ читай невозможно
<inkvizitor68sl> а я вот спустя чорт знает сколько времени снова понял, что в мире нет нормального irc клиента(
<dragon2> onoez_omg: оно не могло ведь само поломаться, ведь так?
<hivemind> ага
<kompilainenn> inkvizitor68sl, xchat
<inkvizitor68sl> kompilainenn, не, он то вообще хадость полная.
<kompilainenn> inkvizitor68sl, просто как не знаю что=)
<inkvizitor68sl> но у него самая правильная нотификация, да
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому пока под ним сижу
<kompilainenn> inkvizitor68sl, я не знаю, мне он показался намного удобнее пиджинов и прочая
<inkvizitor68sl> у вичата вообще нет нотификации можно сказать
<inkvizitor68sl> а жаль.
<onoez_omg> dragon2, оно само поломалось, я не трогал настройки гуи
<inkvizitor68sl> как клиент вичат идеален
<inkvizitor68sl> если его открыть на отдельный монитор
<dragon2> onoez_omg: может ты систему обновил?
<archa> люди а как зделать чтоб флэшролики на весь экран показывало
<onoez_omg> dragon2, после установки обновил конечно
<dragon2> onoez_omg: ну само оно сломаться не могло, раз раньше работало, потом ничего не делали - и сломалось
<dragon2> такого не бывает
<onoez_omg> хочешь верь, а хочешь нет
<onoez_omg> ты просто предлагай если есть предложить или не предлагай
<SergeyIT> onoez_omg, чего суровый такой?
<onoez_omg> да просто я пфтаюсь пофиксить, а мне хайлайтят левыми разговорами об очевидных вещах
<XuMuK>  блин, а таба то нету :(
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, скоммуниздили?
<skai> XuMuK: вырвал с клавы?
<XuMuK> Она виртуальная)
<skai> XuMuK: ты вырвал таб с виртуальной клавы?воистину русское самодурство:)
<XuMuK> Нет его тут :(
<XuMuK> И не было...
<Umren> химика?
<Fantomag> :-D
<Umren> ты его убил?
<Umren> :D
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться или выключить используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно от рута всё работает как следует, как поправить?
<onoez_omg> суид-бит не помогает на ребут, халт, шатдаун и инит, chgrp admin на них же не помогает (пользователь в группе)
<SergeyIT> onoez_omg, создай другого пользователя и попробуй с него
<hivemind> <onoez_omg>, sudo shutdown -h now спасёт тебя
<onoez_omg> SergeyIT, вариант дабы проверить не поломалось ли что-то в гномах всяких
<onoez_omg> спасибо
<roman__> э
<hivemind> Зачем тебе выключать через гуй?
<roman__> какого Х
<SergeyIT> onoez_omg, да
<onoez_omg> hivemind, да, но это не устраивает пользователей, на трёх ноутах такая петрушка
<hivemind> <onoez_omg>, аа
<roman__> хм
<hivemind> Что-то с юзером
<onoez_omg> hivemind, ща создам нового да проверю, как симптом виснет гуёвая users-admin
<Anton2d> как же так у этой убунты получается. В локалях на первых местах стоят все EN_ и только в конце русский. Однако некоторый софт выдаёт некоторые диалоги все равно на русскомм, и в синаптике русские описания попадаются. В чем тут дело, как сделать всё на ингл
<Anton2d> ише оставив только поддержку кирилицы ?
<Anton2d> Удалить русскую локаль из списка совсем ?
<kroxiksut> Начальникъ отделенiя (вакансiя.) Управляетъ отделенiемъ Губернскiй Стряпчiй Казенныхъ делъ, действ. Студентъ Назарiй Кириловичъ Осликовскiй
<kroxiksut> жёска
<onoez_omg> SergeyIT, то же самое
<AndreX> kroxiksut, это чё такое ?)
<kroxiksut> AndreX это из книжки 1873 года :)
<kroxiksut> AndreX меня фраза прикольнула :)
<Anton2d> что насчет английской локали и просирающихся русских надписей ;) ? посоветуйте что-нибуть, некрасиво как то
<Anton2d> Если полностью удалить русскую локаль, я совсем останусь без шрифтов, кодировок и клавиатуры ?
<kroxiksut> Пётръ Петровичъ Клеркъ
<kroxiksut> жёсткая фамилия у чувака была бы по нынешним временам
<dragon2> именно так
<skai> @voice kroxiksut
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, кто тебе это сказал?
<Anton2d> я... размышляю
<SergeyIT> onoez_omg, тогда нет мыслей (
<Anton2d> у меня просто в голове не укладывается, как там с этими локалями реализованно
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, все нормально, никогда не русифицировал - всё работает...
<onoez_omg> при попытке перезагрузиться или выключить, используя элементы гуи как обычный пользователь, вылетаю в gdm, командно от рута всё работает как следует, как поправить? суид-бит на ребут, халт, шатдаун и инит не помогает, chgrp admin на них же не помогает (пол
<onoez_omg> ьзователь в группе)
<Anton2d> SergeyIT, тоесть  можно смело грохать все кроме инглиша
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, не знаю, никогда не ставил...
<Anton2d> я просто поставил на посмотреть ру_ - не понравилось, убрал этото русский в конец, списка, вроде все англосифицировалось, я и оставил
<Anton2d> а теперь начали лезть куски русского - то там то здесь
<Anton2d> бардак вообщем случился
<AndreX> onoez_omg, попробуй в безопасном режиме выполнить # aptitude update &amp;&amp; aptitude upgrade
<Umren> Anton2d, русские не сдаются :D
<onoez_omg> AndreX, система полностью уже ап2дейт
<Anton2d> и еще кажется проблема растёт из того, что прописались блин русские репозитории
<Anton2d> вот походу от куда и в синаптике прёт как
<onoez_omg> вилы, неужто нельзя пофиксить, у меня варианты иссякли, добавил в sudoers даже nopasswd на рубут, шатдаун и халт, сделал на них chgrp admin, chmod g+x, chmod g+s
<onoez_omg> набираю shutdown -h now и оно мне снова говорит что надо быть суперпользователем
<onoez_omg> как же так получается-то
<[2600]> есть какие нибудь электронные  книги по программированию на C++ под Gnome?
<roman__> 0
<kompilainenn> проверка
<kompilainenn> хм
<onoez_omg> пофиксил
<onoez_omg> интересно кому?
<AndreX> как?
<onoez_omg> ну точнее короче знаю в чём дело, но правильно не пофиксил потому что не знаю как редактируются политики apparmor
<onoez_omg> баг в политиках apparmor
<onoez_omg> не сразу дошло, но просто в логах нету ну ничего что говорило бы о вменяемости происходящего
<onoez_omg> стопорнул apparmor и всё рульнулось
<onoez_omg> негроидный дистр всё-таки
<onoez_omg> всё, проканало на всех трёх ноутах
<onoez_omg> вот бы ещё уметь рулить этим аппармором чтобы поправить всё не вырубая
<edgbla> мде, а мне вот что интересно, как заставить приложения в которых есть фуллскрин, фуллскринится на втором дисплее, а не на первом?
<onoez_omg> edgbla, flash-приложение?
<edgbla> onoez_omg: да не, ну просто любое, игра там, видеоплеер.
<edgbla> vlc, что угодно.
<edgbla> а то жмёшь, и оно бац на первом.
<onoez_omg> edgbla, я бы начал отсюда
<onoez_omg> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517710
<edgbla> хотя вру, vlc нормально делает.
<skai> у кого нить лор открывается?
<edgbla> а вот остальные не очень.
<edgbla> надо наверное налету получать display и screen. и ещё что хз.
<onoez_omg> мне думается это надо ксорг крутить как-то
<AndreX> skai, это что?
<hivemind> Поссоветуйте, какое окружение рабочего стола в ubuntu лучше подойдёт для старой развалюхи с процессором 1.5ггц, оперативой на 256, и видеокартой на 128мб?
<onoez_omg> hivemind, *box?
<Nor8> hivemind: Xfce
<Nor8> hivemind: Xubuntu
<archa> в линуксе есть чтото типа акрониса диск директора ??
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> Спасибо
<hivemind> <archa>, Gparted
<archa> ок ща поищу... спасибо
<Nor8> archa: В убунту уже есть встроенный редактор разделов
<AndreX> а всё допёр чет завис лор
<Nor8> archa: Он же "дисковая утилита"
<archa> Nor8: как называеца
<archa> а все догнал я просто не там смотрел
<Nor8> Торрент-ссылку из одного торрент клиента в другой как перенести, кто знает?
<archa> спасиба всеравно ))
<All-knowing> привет
<Fantomag> Привет
<All-knowing> как запустить rosegarden в убунте?
<All-knowing> не в курсе?
<All-knowing> jack не работает
<Nor8> All-knowing:  Он нативный, все должно работать. Да и странно как то с таким ником спрашивать!
<AndreX> All-knowing, http://poplinux.ru/me_n_lin/rosegarden посмотри тут
<All-knowing> Он апускается, но звука нет вообще
<Nor8> All-knowing: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/resources/
<Nor8> All-knowing: Хорошая вообще штука Rosegarden или нет?
<All-knowing> Nor8:  судя по интерфейсу должна быть мощная штука, но мне ее апустить и послушать оценить не удалось
<Nor8> All-knowing:  А как ставил?
<All-knowing> ставлю его и репа, как обычно
<Nor8> All-knowing: Через синаптик?
<All-knowing> да
<All-knowing> делаю все помануалу
<All-knowing> на jack не стартует, выдает ошибку
<All-knowing> о звука нет
<Nor8> All-knowing: Проверю сейчас, тоже заинтересовала прогп
<Nor8> прога*
<Igrodel> ребят, я пока для убунту не нашел нормального флеш редактора, поиск пришел к тому, что последний более менее адекватный и подающий надежды редактор забросили в 2005
<Mirun> Ребята, как сделать чтобы фон на гноме менялся. не космос по дефолту а мои обои???
<Nor8> All-knowing: Он вообще звук рубит
<Nor8> All-knowing: На всех устройствах
<All-knowing> Странно, то что все решения не подходят, хотя люди пишут что у них все ок
<Nor8> All-knowing: Отключил режим реального времени и звук появился, не рубанул его при рестарте проги
<All-knowing> Nor8:  а джек сервер стартует у тебя?
<Nor8> All-knowing: Нет, но у меня порты закрыты
<All-knowing> у меня джек апустился
<skai> All-knowing: капитан джек.не забывай об этом
<Nor8> All-knowing: Появился звук в самой проге?
<All-knowing> нет пока
<Flash709> приветствую всех
<Fantomag> привет
<Nor8> ку
<AndChat-> Ку
<Flash709> 1000 лет не заходил в ирку :)
<Flash709> народ а не кто не использует убунту как медиа центр ?
<Flash709> а то я 3 день ковыряюсь, настраиваю и думаю стоит ли замарачивацца так...
<Nor8> Flash709: Так есть готовые решения, что там настраивать то?
<Nor8> Flash709: На базе Убунту
<Fantomag> угу
<All-knowing> звук пропал у меня
<All-knowing> джек  останавливаю, звук не появляется
<Nor8> All-knowing: Вот и я про тоже
<AndreX> ребутни звук может появится
<AndreX> перезапусти*
<Nor8> Интересный дистр собрали http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=pureos
<edgbla> может кто знает как узнать на каком из мониторов окошко и развернуть его фуллскрин именно на нём?
<AndreX> посмотреть глазами
<Nor8> edgbla: Это тайное знание было утеряно
<edgbla> Nor8: очень умно.
<Nor8> edgbla: )))
<Volkodav> так-с
<Volkodav> кто подскажет как закрепить команду  xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock'
<Volkodav> слетает однако
 * Flash709 материт мобильный инет пчилайн
<Flash709> Люди ктонить пользуется dvb-s2  картами ?
<All-knowing> Nor8  нашел прогу более другую чем росгарден
<All-knowing> LMMS
<All-knowing> умеет с альсой работать
<Nor8> All-knowing: Норм, линк есть?
<All-knowing> sudo apt-get  install lmms
<Nor8>  All-knowing: Что то не вижу на скринах возможности нотной записи
<All-knowing> Я тоже не нашел
<AndreX> All-knowing, а это что? http://itmages.ru/image/view/125069/cf8da5ab
<All-knowing> AndreX:  как его включить?
<Nor8> AndreX: Это Розегарден
<Nor8> AndreX: В  LMMS нет такого
<AndreX> ясно я думал про Розегарден
<Nor8> All-knowing: Здесь список прог для нотной записи http://alternativeto.net/software/sibelius/
<All-knowing> Nor8:  прог то много но они хотят джека
<Nor8> All-knowing: Подбери без джека
<AndChat|> Ку
<hivemind> А что вообще можно поставить на pentium mx-166gz, 4gb HDD, RAM 32MB?
<hivemind> Хоть како-нибудь линух идёт?
<Nebulosa> hivemind: да
<hivemind> Какой?
<Nebulosa> маленький
<Anatolysam> Всем привет
<Anatolysam> Помогите пожалуйста
<Anatolysam> запарился уже
<Anatolysam> Ситуация такая, вчера воткнул новую видеокарту  GTS 450
<Anatolysam> поставил дрова
<Anatolysam> все ок.
<Anatolysam> Включаю сегодня комп, и все... разрешение 640/480
<Anatolysam> и ни как не меняется, выставляется как максимальное
<Anatolysam> что делать не знаю..
<Anatolysam> Сносил и ставил заново, ничего не помогает
<Nebulosa> nvidia-settings
<Nebulosa> sudo
<hivemind> <Nebulosa>, какой именно?
<hivemind> Что с этим вообще сделть можно?
<Nebulosa> hivemind: да любые, например на openbox
<Anatolysam> в настройки захожу
<Nebulosa> tunycore или что-то вроде
<Anatolysam> они у меня  Администрирование есть
<hivemind> на fluxbox пойдёт что-нибудь?
<Anatolysam> не позволяет он у них менять
<Nebulosa> Anatolysam: пароля не знаешь?
<Anatolysam> какого пароля?
 * hivemind is away: away
<Nebulosa> Anatolysam: администратора..
<Anatolysam> знаю... я имею ввиду что через терминал я попадаю туда же, куда я заходил через меню
<Nebulosa> и?
<Anatolysam> и ничего ) разрешение больше чем 640 выставить не дает
<Nebulosa> ме.. порке?
<Anatolysam> не понял вопрос
<Nebulosa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8083700/tyt.png оно?
<Anatolysam> да.. оно
<Nebulosa> и что, не работает?
<Anatolysam> сейчас правда не много по другому выглядит, ибо я вошел в режиме безопасности
<Anatolysam> сейчас покажу что у меня
<Anatolysam> http://itmages.ru/image/view/125112/1c2d236d
<Anatolysam> но такая картинка в режиме безопасности
<Anatolysam> в обычном режиме дает править, но разрешение 640. В режиме безопасноти стоит 800
<Nebulosa> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Anatolysam> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Anatolysam> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Anatolysam> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Nebulosa> рестарт
<Anatolysam> это как?
<Nebulosa> sudo init 6
<Nebulosa> ну че?
<Anatolysam> и ничего )
<Anatolysam> все как было
<Anatolysam> загрузился в режиме обычном
<Nebulosa> плохо
<Anatolysam> тут атас вообще ))
<Anatolysam> все пипец здоровое ))
<Nebulosa> выставь разрещение нормальное..
<Anatolysam> не дает
<Nebulosa> sudo nvidia -settings
<Nebulosa> sudo nvidia-settings
<Nebulosa> у тебя не виртуалбокс случайно?
<Anatolysam> нет
<Anatolysam> http://itmages.ru/image/view/125116/4264929f
<Anatolysam> просто ужас ))
<Nebulosa> это не то
<Anatolysam> когда я набираю судо сеттингс он именно сюда меня отпраувляет
<Nebulosa> делать скриншот?
<Nebulosa> ну это точно вирус какой-то!!
<Anatolysam> какой такой вирус?
<Nebulosa> шютка
<Anatolysam> )))))))
<Nebulosa> у тебя карта какая?
<Nebulosa>  GTS 450
<Anatolysam> Asus GTS 450. Самое странное
<Nebulosa> проприетарные дрова ставил?
<Anatolysam> что вчера то все встало с полпинка и ок
<Anatolysam> ставил по инструкции с сайта ubuntu.ru
<Anatolysam> да
<Nebulosa> мистика
<Nebulosa> облей комп святой водой и молись сутки!
<Anatolysam> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<pahan> а скока у тебя мощности блок питания?
<Anatolysam> 450
<Anatolysam> блок тут не причем я думаю
<pahan> это мало
<Anatolysam> ибо в винде заморочек нет
<Nebulosa> не причём
<Anatolysam> 450 - нормально - требование было 400Вт
<Nebulosa> pahan: это дохрена
<pahan> это очень мало
<Nebulosa> ...
<pahan> у меня GTS 250 жрет как холодильник
<Anatolysam> вот этой командой сносим дрова подчистую?
<Anatolysam> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<Nebulosa> да
<Anatolysam> значит я все верно делал )
<Nebulosa> но надо то наоборот
<pahan> 400Вт это тока на видюху?
<Flash709> о_О
<Anatolysam> 450Вт сумарный
<Anatolysam> причем тут вообще блок питания? )
<Anatolysam> не влияет он ни как
<Flash709> вот вот :)
<Anatolysam> произошла какая то херня )
<Anatolysam> вот и все )
<Nebulosa> ну можно вокруг компа круг нарисовать..
<Flash709> у мя таже байда была с дравами. два раза перегрузился и всё само заработало. :)
<Anatolysam> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Nebulosa> вдруг поможет
<pahan> скока у тебя кабелей кс питанием к видюхе идет?
<Anatolysam> я 3 часа уже убивал тут
<Anatolysam> 2 - 6 контактов
<Flash709> другой вот вопрос, может кто его уже видел. не то тут не использует DVB-S2 спутниковых карт ?
<Anatolysam> господа... какие нить идеи есть? ))) я готов еще часик потыкаться )))
<pahan> ща на своей проверю кое чего
<Anatolysam> спасибо... я  пока вдую дым в грудь )
<Flash709> ну снеси драва нафег и отставь снова. Ресльно я переставил, потом болт забил, два раза перегрузился и всё само заработало, что было хз
<Anatolysam> это уже делал )))
<Flash709> ну тада у меня мыслей нету :)))
<AndChat|> inkvizitor68sl, как включить  автодополнение в andchat,не знаешь ?
<pahan> нет у меня больше видюхи
<Flash709> блин... я как решил медиа центр сделать на убунте... 3 день ковыряюсь, глаз правый дёргацца начал блин...
<Anatolysam> Куда ты ее делал? )
<Anatolysam> вынул?
<Anatolysam> сейчас еще раз нафиг все снесу
<Anatolysam> а как все вчера здорово начиналось ))
<Anatolysam> Воткнул ее
<Anatolysam> настроил
<Anatolysam> Включил Амнезию - выставил максимум.. все летает.. красота! ))
<Anatolysam> перезагружусь... вдруг заработает )
<pahan> скока отдал за нее?
<Anatolysam> офигенно )
<Anatolysam> снес дрова )
<Anatolysam> теперь стал автоматом грузить в терминальном режиме )
<Anatolysam> мечта жизни ))
<eagle747_> Всем привет!!!
<Anatolysam> ку
<eagle747_> У меня стоит ubuntu 10.10 никак не могу корректно запустить скайп ...
<eagle747_> Может кто нить помочь плиз
<Anatolysam> вот с чем с чем а со скайпом проблем не было )
<Anatolysam> скачал, включил, все пошло )
<eagle747_> Когда я в него захожу стоит мне только выбрать чат или зайти в настройки меня сразу выкидывает из системы на страницу выбора логина
<XuMuK> Х
<Anatolysam> заупусти через терминал
<gl0_om> Ребзя, привет. Я уже изнемогаю с убунту 10.04, ставлю на usb hdd по инструкциям отсюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ - диск разметил, проинсталлил, а при загрузке получаю GRUB Loading. error: no such partition
<san4o> eagle747_: снеси его со всеми настройка и установи наново с репозитария или с офф сайта скачай пакет. там есть под убунту  sudo apt-get purge skype
<gl0_om> подскажите что делать, умоляю
<Anatolysam> оо
<Anatolysam> с моником что то новое )
<Anatolysam> Display all 2455 possibilities? (y or n)^C
<Anatolysam> что сказать?
<eagle747_> уже пробовал не помогло к сожалению
<san4o> eagle747_: с сайта брал бинарник ?  удалял именно purge &
<eagle747_> я удалял без значка & а бинарник с сайта
<san4o> eagle747_: я удалял без значка & - поясни
<MadDog> Привет всем. =) К кому можно за помощью обратиться?
<eagle747_> ты мне написал удалял именно purge &
<san4o> eagle747_: ) ясно. вообщем печально. а еще вроде как к пиджину есть плагин скайпа. может попробуеш ?
<MadDog> Подскажите, в чем может быть косяк: Ubuntu 10.10, WLan atheros 5001. Слабый сигнал и постоянно отваливается сеть. Хотя наладонник при этом рядом лежит - сеть нормальная без сбоев.
<seed22_> Приветствую всех. Проблема: установлена Ubuntu 10.04 на весь винт.Создан при помощи live cd и gparted первичный раздел на 100 Гб, отформатирован (тоже при помощи gparted) в ntfs, необходимо на него установить Windows. Установщик Windows не видит созданный для него раздел, а видит 
<eagle747_> попробую щас ... спс
<san4o> eagle747_: или даж с сорцов собрать скайп ...
<eagle747_> а как собрать с сорсов????
<seed22_> а что, скайп уже открыл исходники? O.o
<san4o> eagle747_: качаеш исходники - компилируеш - устанавливаеш программу. но не все так просто =)
<venseel> всем привет
<MadDog> seed22 А винду какую ставишь?
<seed22_> MadDog: XP SP2
<seed22_> Исходники скайпа- одни из наиболее хитро закрытых
<seed22_> их нет в доступе
<MadDog> Винт разбит в GPT или MBR?
<venseel> кто может подсказать как установить глиб с диска с дистибутивом?
<pahan> Anatolysam, попробуй писани в консоли sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<seed22_> MadDog не понял.. что значит разбит в GPT... установлена на весь винт убунта, соответственно в начале создан загрузчик Grub. В середине винта создан первичный раздел и отформатирован в нтфс..
<san4o> seed22_:  а че они тогда в архив тар запаковали  http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
<MadDog> Если GPT, то ХР разделы по моему не увидит.
<MadDog> GPT - "GUID Partition Table"
<seed22_> MadDog а, я понял
<seed22_> ладно, спасибо
<seed22_> san4o сейчас посмотрим..
<eagle747_> ребят сорри за тупой вопрос но как на канале зарегиться??? чтото я попробовал а он мне пишет типа valid email
<san4o> seed22_: чтото здесь не чисто. как только ті вкидаеш диск с виндой установочной и доходиш до вібора диска твой мбр уже давно затерт и без танцев с бубном в линукс уже не зайти
<MadDog> Может кто с вафлей помочь? )
<MadDog> Не. =) Затирается он как раз после выбора диска.
<seed22_> san4o нет, ты не прав. До экрана операций с диском никаких изменений с винтом не происходит.
<venseel> ребят, как установить чертов глиб? а то ругаетсо сволочь configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first *
<MadDog> Вообще по хорошему и без гемороя - сначала ставить винду, а потом никсы.
<gl0_om> как всетаки быть с usb hdd и GRUB Loading. error: no such partition? Помогите пожалуйста
<MadDog> Винда спокойно станет, а потом линукс при установке себе в GRUB винду припишет.
<san4o> seed22_: не происходит если диск не определился или еще какие приколы. а на этапе выбора диска уже мбр перетертый насколько помню
<seed22_> venseel а что он там просит проинсталлить сначала?
<venseel> seed22_ да, но я сегодня первый раз проинсталил убунту, ламер блин
<MadDog> Нет, не перетертый. ) Как раз на этом моменте ты выбираешь раздел, форматишь либо переразбиваешь. И седовательно вносишь изменения в MBR.
<seed22_>  venseel please install first - что после этого написано?
<venseel> seed22_ так что подскажи плиз где этот факенглиб на диске с дистрибом найти
<venseel> да
<MadDog> venseel А не проще из репозитория потянуть?
<seed22_> venseel да, из репозитория
<MadDog> sudo apt-get install "lib name"
<venseel> MadDog мб и проще но 1 я не знаю как, 2 скорость интернета 64кбит.сек
<MadDog> Ну нормуль. за пол-часика - час вытянется. Зато без головной боли. )
<san4o> MadDog: попробуй ...  ради интереса  )
<MadDog> Диска под рукой нету. )) Но точно знаю, что на этом этапе изменения не вносятся. )
<seed22_> venseel посмотри, чтоб диск был подключен как репозиторий и ищи поиском libglib
<venseel> venseel@venseel-G31M-S2L:~/d$ sudo apt-get install "glib 1.1.2"
<venseel> [sudo] password for venseel:
<venseel> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<venseel> Построение дерева зависимостей
<venseel> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<venseel> E: Не удалось найти пакет glib 1.1.2
<venseel> E: Не удалось найти пакет по регулярному выражению glib 1.1.2
<venseel> venseel@venseel-G31M-S2L:~/d$
<venseel> ВОТ из фак?
<venseel> неверное имя пакета?
<seed22_> lf
<seed22_> libglib2.0-0
<venseel> а как правильно? "
<venseel> glib 1.1.2 с параметром "пожалуйсто мля' или он как то по другому называеться?
<seed22_> 2.24.1-0ubuntu1
<venseel> E: Не удалось найти пакет по регулярному выражению 2.24.1-0ubuntu1
<seed22_> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<seed22_> вот это сработает, если на диске он есть
<seed22_> или если потянешь из репозитория
<venseel> Уже установлена самая новая версия libglib2.0-0.
<venseel> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 269 пакетов не обновлено.
<seed22_> значит, он у тебя установлен
<venseel> тогда какого черта при ./configure он выдает configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<MadDog> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<seed22_> непонятно..
<MadDog> Или так: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MadDog> Должно потянуть  все что нужно. )
<venseel> E: Не удалось найти пакет по регулярному выражению libgtk1.2-dev
<pahan> используй там для подсветки пакетов которые есть
<pahan> в индексе
<seed22_> san4o то, что ты давал со скайпом- просто установщик для никсов
<venseel> MadDog а есть волшебная команда "сделать зае***" или "потянуть чертовы репозетарии с диска?"
<MadDog> venseel: Ну, можно указать диск в качестве репозитория
<venseel> как
<MadDog> apt-cdrom add
<MadDog> потом apt-get update
<eagle747_> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<san4o> seed22_: вполне возможно. хотя в tar.bz2 бинарники обычно не пакуют чаще  .run  или .bin
<venseel> venseel@venseel-G31M-S2L:~$ apt-cdrom add
<venseel> Использование /media/apt/ в качестве точки монтирования CD-ROM
<venseel> Идентификация..
<venseel> Использование /media/apt/ в качестве точки монтирования CD-ROM
<venseel> Идентификация..
<venseel> E: Невозможно прочитать атрибуты точки монтирования /media/apt/ - stat (2: Нет такого файла или каталога)
<venseel> W: Не удалось примонтировать /dev/sr1 к /media/apt/
<venseel> E: Невозможно сменить текущий каталог на /media/apt/ - chdir (2: Нет такого файла или каталога)
<venseel> E: Невозможно прочитать атрибуты точки монтирования /media/apt/ - stat (2: Нет такого файла или каталога)
<venseel> W: Не удалось примонтировать /dev/sr0 к /media/apt/
<venseel> E: Невозможно сменить текущий каталог на /media/apt/ - chdir (2: Нет такого файла или каталога)
<Umren> еще чувак
<MadDog> Знач нет репозитория на диске
<Umren> !paste | venseel
<ubuntuhelp> venseel: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<seed22_> там не в наличии репозитория дело
<MadDog> ХЗ. Я срез так подключал
<seed22_>  Не удалось примонтировать /dev/sr0 к /media/apt/ - вот это сообщение
<seed22_> ключевое
<venseel> репозитарий по идее должен быть. Качал 4 гиговый образ с убунты ру
<venseel> уж глиб то там должен быть
<MadDog> 4 гиговый? Ща гляну
<gl0_om> Уважаемые, ну подскажите пожалуйста, как поставить ubuntu на usb hdd, разбитый на 2 раздела, чтоб не получать GRUB Loading. error: no such partition
<seed22_> gl0_om как вариант - загрузиться с live cd , и восстановить grub, указав при этом как устройство  - usb hdd
<eagle747> ребят кто готов мне помочь с исходниками от skype ??? то есть по порядку рассказать что и как ...
<MadDog> venseel: Не нашел я на диске glb 1.2
<venseel> 	
<venseel> MadDog я кончаю от восторга
<MadDog> venseel: ))
<MadDog> MadDog: Только glib2.0
<gl0_om> seed22_, спасибо
<seed22_> gl0_om получилось?
<gl0_om> seed22_, не, я сейчас пойду в 4ый раз ставить убунту, а потом уже GRUB попробую восстановить
<Sergey_IT> gl0_om, это развлекуха такая - убунту ставить? В чем суть?
<gl0_om> чусть в том что не получается загрузиться
<gl0_om> действую по инструкции, а получаю GRUB Loading. error: no such partition
<Sergey_IT> gl0_om  http://www.google.ru/search?q=GRUB+Loading.+error%3A+no+such+partition&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<gl0_om> я так понимаю, на 10.04 GRUB Legacy?
<gl0_om> походу да, спасибо за ссылку, кажется понял что делать
<san4o> gl0_om: думаеш бесконечно повторяя одинаковые действия все заработает как нада ?
<gl0_om> ну я просто думал что фигово разделы разметил или что-то в этом духе
<gl0_om> а теперь ясно, что с GRUB проблемы - попробую восстановить
<san4o> gl0_om:  сколько винчестеров у тебя на компе ?
<eagle747> вот что я нашел на сайте skype
<eagle747>              Требования к программному обеспечению           Qt 4.2.1+     D-Bus 1.0.0     libasound2 1.0.12     PulseAudio 0.9.10+ (необязательно)     PulseAudio 0.9.15+ (необязательно, но рекомендуется)
<eagle747> Можно ли ка нибудь установить все эти библиотеки сразу???
<gl0_om> во время установки ubuntu - 1 внешний usb, остальные вырубаю
<san4o> gl0_om: а когда установил опять врубаеш ?
<gl0_om> нет
<gl0_om> может проблема в том, что хард разбит на 2 части
<seed22_> eagle747 что значит - сразу? это пакеты, относящиеся к разным системам
<san4o> вот это любопытно.
<san4o> гогда загрузился с лайв сд и уже закончил установку. желательно было б глянуть что в grub.cfg сгенерировало  и сверить с fdisk -l правильно ли все разделы определило
<gl0_om> тогда я сохраню инфу после инсталла и скину, если что-то пойдет не так
<san4o> gl0_om: мин
<san4o> gl0_om: нада смотреть тебе   sudo gedit /boot/grub.grub.cfg    sudo fdisk -l
<san4o> gl0_om: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gl0_om> спасибо
<gl0_om> ну чтож, пойду еще раз бодаться с установкой :)
<Umren> делать нечего ему :D
<pahan> реклама польских молотков http://files.gurinovich.com/root/art/800g.jpg
<XuMuK> Мощный молоток))
<XuMuK> Winkiller
<Umren> ага, ударим молотком по пиратским дискам
<Umren> покупайте только лицензионный оффтопик.. :)
<XuMuK> Да чо то етот экземпляр не похож на пирацкий)
<pahan> пирацкий конечно
<Umren> XuMuK, к окулисту )
 * XuMuK осталсо
<Umren> конечно пиратский.. pahan лицензионный под подушкой держит :))
<pahan> а то
<eagle747> Скажите плиз почему место красивого фиолетового экрана ubuntu в начале загрузки у мну ужасный экран с кривыми буквами и место 5 белых точек их 4 ... но большие...
<eagle747> все после того как я установил драйвер на видеокарту....
<pahan> с этой заставкой постоянно проблемы, я у себя ее брал и логи о загрузке ядра вывожу.
<Steel_Rat> фреймбуфер, видимо, следует настроить как подобает
<eagle747> В терминале набрать: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<eagle747> Вставить в любое место(лучше вначале)
<eagle747> GRUB_GFXMODE=XXXXxYYYx32
<eagle747> как думаете поможет?
<Steel_Rat> убедись эмпирическим путём)
<pahan> я думаю нет
<pahan> тока не забудь послк update-grub
<eagle747> щас посмотрим)))
<eagle747> что не забудь ????
<pahan> что бы приминить настройки после того как файл поправил, запусти sudo update-grub
<eagle747> а ну я уже сделал )))
<hivemind> Какой параметр own_window_type лучше выставить в conky?
<hivemind> При desktop я нажимаю правой кнопкой на рабочем столе, и коньки уходят под него
<eagle747> не помогло ((
<hivemind> А при override коньки при каждом входе Начинают перекрывать все окна. Приходится залезать в conkyrc и ничего не исправляя, просто сохранять
<pahan> какое у тебя разрешение моника?
<hivemind> pahan, 1024х768
<eagle747> моник написал вне диапозона когда должна была быть заставка)))
<eagle747> 1400 900
<Steel_Rat> а видеокарта чья?
<hivemind> Steel_Rat, ATI
<hivemind> Дрова стоят
<eagle747> а как поправить фреймбуфер ... ранее писали....
<eagle747> про него ...
<pahan> eagle747, убирай эту заставку вообше
<Steel_Rat> eagle747, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93356.0
<eagle747> она мне нравится... я хочу ее видеть при включении
<eagle747> тока нормальную ...
<pahan> логи намного суровее смотряться, тебе люди в глаза боятся будут смотреть
<hivemind> Летаю
<pahan> hivemind, это как?
<hivemind> cjtlbytybt hd`ncz
<hivemind> соединение рвётся, блин
<Anatolysam> всем привет..
<Anatolysam> а x server как то можно проверить на работоспособность?
<Sergey_IT> запустить
<Anatolysam> а как?
<Anatolysam> я заманался уже бороться с Ubuntu на предмет разрешения экрана
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, сходи на форум, там много инфы
<Anatolysam> да ходил уже ))
<Anatolysam> просто с моим разрешением не очень это удобно (
<Anatolysam> http://itmages.ru/image/view/125238/4e850f7c
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, а здесь чего ждешь?
<Anatolysam> какой то подсказки и наводки... Часа 2 назад парни пытались помочь
<Quest2010> :)
<Sergey_IT> не видел. Данных то нет...
<Anatolysam> данных...
<Anatolysam> вчера поставил новую видеокарту - GTS450. Все работало.. Сегодня включил комп.. и все...
<Anatolysam> баста
<Anatolysam> 640/480 разрешение.
<Anatolysam> При пуске система пишет что то про x-server.... вот я и спросил про него
<Quest2010> может видеокарта накрылась ?
<Anatolysam> нет... в Win7 с ней все ок
<Anatolysam> я думаю, что дело именно в дровах или в настройках.. я пробовал переустанавливать дрова
<Anatolysam> не помогает
<Anatolysam> удалял и заново ставил.. та же балалайка
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, а с лайвСД работает?
<pahan> Anatolysam, писани sudo hwinfo --gfxcard глянь че напишет
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, это? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626722
<Anatolysam> anatolysam@anatolysam-P5K:~$ sudo hwinfo --gfxcard
<Anatolysam> sudo: hwinfo: command not found
<pahan> Anatolysam, не установлена программка значит.
<Anatolysam> хм...
<pahan> она есть в репозитории
<Anatolysam> сейчас гляну
<pahan> Anatolysam, тебе выше ссылку дали проблема как у тебя
<Anatolysam> сейчас буду читать.. спс
<Anatolysam> они там пишут что надо ставить 260.19.12, 10.10
<pahan> ну да
<Anatolysam> я ставил
<Anatolysam> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 nvidia-common nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings nvidia-current
<Anatolysam> это разве разные вещи?
<pahan> в репозитории его нету, ониж там писали что в репозитории лежит версия 260.19.06
<gl0_om> san4o: установил, опять таже песня
<Anatolysam> ладно... буду читать )) так сходу мне и не понять )
<Anatolysam> спасибо!
<gl0_om> san4o: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg открывает пустой файл
<san4o> gl0_om: /boot/grub/grub.cfg имелось ввиду в корне диска на котором убунту поставил
<gl0_om> аа.. простите ламера :)
<san4o> gl0_om: sudo fdisk -l  вывод покажи
<Sergey_IT> и все замолкли...
<pahan> такая сейчас экологическая обстановка
<venseel1> черт только что установил глиб а при ./configure терминал все равно выдвет *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<venseel1> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<venseel1> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<venseel1> *** full path to glib-config.
<venseel1> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<san4o> ну у кого не возникало проблем с установкой на USB винт убунты ? мож в биосе чето нада включить ?
<Sergey_IT> venseel1, а то что написано пробовал?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-06
<shenmue> ᎺᎧゝゞ᜴ᜯᜪ𐤈𐤏𐎈𐎔
<artus> カワイヌイ ?
<artus> (ツ)
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<baronos> ага, вот чем иногда операторы в 4 утра по мск занимаються))
<artus> ლ (ಠ益ಠ)ლ
<shenmue> ٩(●̮̮̃•̃)۶
<artus> флудер ))
<shenmue> ٩(×̯×)۶  я вот читаю и не понял ничерта http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/116485/
<[Raiden]> ಠ_ಠ
<shenmue> не вижу ☹
<shenmue> лан я спать
<Vladislaw> Всем доброй ночи!
<Vladislaw> Пытаюсь установить прогу из исходников KTechLab, но получаю ошибку (ниже), хотя qt4 установлен, нашел где-то что ей 3 нужен, тоже установил. ошибка: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<[Raiden]> смотри qt пакеты с -dev в навании
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: 32 или 64 бит дистр?
<Vladislaw> 32
<[Raiden]> хотя если 11.10 то пофиг. вот тут есть линк на дебпакет
<[Raiden]> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ktechlab/
<Vladislaw> искал еще дев пакеты наткнулся на невозможность установить libxi6
<Vladislaw> 11.04
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy libxi6
<[Raiden]> что пишет
<Vladislaw> устанавливал с деб пакета и при попытке выполнить одно действие - краш
<Vladislaw> сказали что в свн пофиксили
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Vladislaw> libxi6:
<Vladislaw>   Установлен: 2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2.1
<Vladislaw>   Кандидат:   2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2.1
<Vladislaw>   Таблица версий:
<Vladislaw>  *** 2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 0
<Vladislaw>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Vladislaw>      2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2 0
<Vladislaw>         500 http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<Vladislaw> простите за столь огромное сообщение
<[Raiden]> значит есть...
<artus> @kick Vladislaw изыди флудер
<[Raiden]> вот ты ... термитор-кикер
<[Raiden]> терминатор
<artus> ему 3 раза уже говорили пастой пользоватся , не доходит видать
<[Raiden]> спи уже )
<[Raiden]> в общм ему всё сказано уже
<Vladislaw> только у меня *2.1 а просило 2
<Vladislaw> и вот что еще пишет при установке еще какого-то дев пакета: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/qt3-dev-tools-embedded_3%3a3.3.8-b-7ubuntu3_i386.deb: попытка перезаписать «/usr/bin/qvfb», который уже имеется в пакете qt4-dev-tools 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Vladislaw> этот libqt3-mt-dev просит libxi-dev, который пишет "Зависит: libxi6 (=2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2), но 2:1.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 будет установлен"
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> прям головоломка какая то(
<[Raiden]> я не могу помочь. И уже не очень уверен что будет достаточн одля сбрки  libqt3-mt-dev
<Vladislaw> понижение версии не получается пишет о попытке перезаписи
<[Raiden]> деб пакет там от 2007 года как выяснилось...
<Vladislaw> щас проверил у меня пакет новее версии был)
<Vladislaw> а из репозитория 11ю04 ее удалили(
<[Raiden]> писани на форум, мб там помогут. Опиши поподробней ) Там вроде даже ветка ест ьпро сборку
<Vladislaw> ок, на днях напишу, спасибо за помощь, пойду спать. Всем спокойной
<[Raiden]> ищи аналоги на qt4\гтк3
<Vladislaw> так нужно на этой проге(, есть пока одна идея, вообще удалить qt4, но это утром уже
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: tut?
<Psay> всем привет
<Psay> скажите пожалуйста
<Psay> 10,04 LTS версию убунты гиде взять?
<[Raiden]> Psay: ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04.3/
<Psay> спасибо
<actronix> Всем привет
<User648[web]> ку
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<zgr> ping
<ubuntuhelp> zgr, Ну понг, и что?
<lexx> привет. Подскажите пожалйста, с точки зрения законодательства на распространение убунты какие я должен иметь документы чтобы не наехал отдел К
<academ> Всем привет, подскажите, если я поставлю на сервер nginx у меня сайты работающие через apache  не пропадут ?
<UNIm95> academ если апач будет слушать 80-й порт а nginx 81 то не пропадут
<academ> UNIm95 сложно перестроить nginx чтобы он слушал только 81 порт ?
<UNIm95> ищи аналог Listen 80 в nginx
<academ> UNIm95 спасибо !!!
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> не выдерживают китайские мыши наши холода. Утром в комнате +13, мышь не работает, вытаскиваю и на батарею, отогреваю, вставляю - работает )
<Lex_S> хехе
<useall> +13- в комнате..боюсь спрашивать в каком доме ты живешь.
<useall> не из картона ли..?
<chapt> или все окна этого дома выходят на юг )
<SergeyIT> это на работе - наши идиоты энергетики снижают отопление на выходные
<chapt> отличная экономия, а потом чтобы быстро его прогреть тратят в 2 раза больше энергии )
<useall> как мило ты работу называешь : раб-место-комнатой,раб.утро на работе-утром дома.
<useall> дело пахнет аЦЦким трешем.
<useall> и угаром к тому же..
<useall> сначала кладу на батарея,а потом вставляю,вставляю,всааатвляяяююю!юухааа!
<chapt> useall отсыпал бы хоть, чтоли
<SergeyIT>  chapt, не трогай его - у него проблемы
<useall> ну дык,а то,это же я дом-работой называю.все правильно,проблемы у врача,а не у пациента.
<SergeyIT> useall, могу добавить - чтобы форнасос запустить приходится утюг на него ставить - масло разогреть (
<useall> чтобы машину завести не говори - это будет звучать неприлично..
<useall> :(
<SergeyIT> useall, у меня с полоборота заводится
<SergeyIT> -20
<Lex_S> где в третьегноме регулируется яркость подсветки дисплея?
<bosyi> помгоите удалить приложение
<bosyi> *помогите
<only_you> bosyi: sudo apt-get purge твое_приложение
<UNIm95> кто редмайн настраивал?
<Lex_S> это если ему и конфиги этого приложения не нужны
<UNIm95> не могу спрятать вкладки домашняя страница, проекты, помощь для не авторизованных юзеров
<bosyi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831114/
<Lex_S> оу
<Lex_S> ну грохни его
<Lex_S> плагин
<bosyi> пожалуйста помогите. не до конца установилось приложение. http://paste.ubuntu.com/831114/
<SergeyIT> bosyi, что то не вижу такого плагина в основном репозитарии
<bosyi> есть. itmages-unity-plugin 	1.13-0~13~precise1 	Dmitry Kor (2011-10-25)
<bosyi> но это наверно не суть уже важно. как бы его удалить
<SergeyIT> bosyi, посмотри из какой он репы
<bosyi> сейчас не могу ничего удалить, установить из-за ошибки. https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software            ppa:itmages/software
<Lex_S> а не вручную ли ставил?
<bosyi> нет. подключил репозиторий.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, рра отключи
<SergeyIT> вот ставят альфу и не думая всякие рра подключают
<bosyi> отключил. ничего не изменилось
<SergeyIT> bosyi, удали итмажез
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> ты вообще пробовал сделать apt-get purge itmages-unity-plugin  ?
<amigo> purge? не, не слышал
<bosyi> так все. ничего не удаляет. устанавливет.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/831125/
<Lex_S> жесть
<bosyi> надо ити на форум искать решение. там думаю подобные темы были. после отключения ppa он перестал видеть пакет itmages-unity-plugin (по табу не автодополняется)
<bosyi> а нет, все видет
<Lex_S> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0206/h_1328519948_8674125_b53f90387d.png богатый однако набор опций управления питанием
<amigo> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/itmages-unity-plugin.postrm && dpkg --purge itmages-unity-plugin
<Lex_S> зачем в отдельный пункт только выносили две опции
<mivulf> Джентльмены, можете объяснить в двух словах, как эта команда работает? :)
<mivulf> wget -qO - http://lib.kharkov.ua/LITRA/PUSHKIN/dubrowskij.txt | iconv -f koi8-r | grep -wiB1 'я дубровский'
<mivulf> я понимаю, что она из шутки, но хотелось бы пользоваться подобным в дальнейшем )
<chapt> сливаешь файл с инета с помошью wget, после чего переводишь его в кодировку кои8, а после выводишь результаты поиска по фразе "я дубровский"
<openvoid> с кои8 в котором она на сайте
<openvoid> на системную
<chapt> openvoid: спс, точно
<chapt> блин кому вообще сейчас нужен кои8
<openvoid> некоторым идиотическим сайтам, которые начали свое существование до шарокого распространения ютф
<bosyi> amigo, спасибо. вроде помогло
<openvoid> -B1 в грепе - чтобы печатал не только найденную фразу но и строку до нее
<SergeyIT> openvoid, и 1251
<openvoid> 1251 объясняется распростанением винды, а кои закостенелым идиотизмом
<chapt> SergeyIT: а 1251 где то на сайтах еще используется?
<chapt> сейчас ради интереса глянул по своему топ 10 популярных, везде утф
<openvoid> динозавры ещё живы
<chapt> забавно, даже microsoft.com  UTF  пользует
<openvoid> какая нибудь кроватка и тп
<openvoid> микрософт как раз объяснимо, с учетом множества языковых версий винды
<SergeyIT> chapt, а то нет?
<chapt> ну как бы 1251 это как раз майкрософтовское изобретение
<SergeyIT> chapt, www.rbc.ru
<openvoid> но они быстро одумались с ззопарком кодировок, когда ютф пошел, правда как всегда сделали его в своей неповторимой обработке
<chapt> SergeyIT:  хорошо, убедил )
<SergeyIT> chapt, кстати http://www.linuxcenter.ru/ в вин кодировке ))
<openvoid> позор :)
<openvoid> и вообще надо юзать gnu.linuxcenter.ru :)
<chapt> скорее забавно
<SergeyIT> грустно
<chapt> почему грустно? в виду окончившейся войны кодировок, сейчас это воспринимается именно как забавно
<mivulf> man wget, man iconv, man grep прочитал, разобрался с параметрами )
<chapt> я вообще уже не помню, когда заходил на сайт и видел какие то кракозябры
<mivulf> а куда качает wget?
<skai-falkorr> mivulf: откуда запустил - туда и качает
<skai-falkorr> если не задан оутпут
<mivulf> И вот эти символы "|" при вводе команд, какой эффект дают?
<openvoid> а и не увидишь, только если сервер криво настроен
<SergeyIT> chapt, ничего не кончилось, у программеров от кодировок всегда головная боль
<openvoid> mivulf, гугли о pipe в линуксе
<mivulf> openvoid, ок, спс.
<skai-falkorr> mivulf: указывает применить следующую команду к результату предыдущей
<skai-falkorr> грубо говоря
<openvoid> точнее stdout предыдущей отправить на stdin следующей
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: не пугай его такими словами.будь проще к ним
<openvoid> пущай умнеют :) незнакомые слова всегда можно погуглить
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: мог бы - он бы погуглил чт значит |
<openvoid> чёто я сомневаюсь в адекватной выдаче гугла на | < >
<mivulf> я знаю про потоки ввода-вывода :) просто гуглить по одному символу "|" неудобно :)
<artus>  man pipe короче
<mivulf> спасибо всем, энивей :)
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: что значит | в bash
<skai-falkorr> сразу на хабр статью про основы баша
<openvoid> баш неочевидно для новичков
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: если не знает где работает - сразу в faq
<bosyi> как в xchat добавить колонку "время", в общем сделать так, что бы отображалось время поста
<skai-falkorr> @op
<rye> bosyi, в настройках интерфейса - time stamp
<Nemoless> Всем привет.Подскажите пжлст как можно остановить уже запущеную apt-get или aptitude.Так как она работает я немогу ничего устанавливать.
<artus> а подождать пока закончит? ))
<artus> а так ^C
<only_you> (ctrl +c) =)
<Nemoless> )))). нет, у меня нету активного окна терминала, я его закріл а процесс подвис наверное. как он в процесс-листе может назьіватся?
<skai-falkorr> Nemoless: ps -e
<skai-falkorr> потом килльалль аптопроцессы
<Nemoless> спс
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<HotLive> Ку всем
<HotLive> Подскажите через что записать LiveCD на DVD-R болванку
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь k3b
<[Raiden]> на гтк есть brasero , xfburn...
<HotLive> Ясн, спс за название , но я так понял это для Линукса , а хотелось бы для Windows , Nero для таких целей подойдет?
<yurau_> кто-н может меня просканировать?
<rye> HotLive, да, если писать как образ, а не как файл на диске. Что-то типа image burn/iso burn
<[Raiden]> HotLive: надо было сразу сказать. Например этим: http://www.aburner.ru/
<[Raiden]> free
<HotLive> Ясн значит эта прожка подойдет чтоб записать образ Linux Ubuntu, для того что бы потом с него установить ее
<yurau_> у кого nmap установлен?
<NoOova> Народ как можно сайт зазеркалить  chm
<NoOova> те.е. как wget --mirror -k только в срь
<NoOova> chm
<[Raiden]> HotLive: ну, если ты выберешь запись образа, а не просто кинешь его как файл в проект для записи , то да.
<yurau_> хм надо ввинде это делать
<[Raiden]> ...а то есть такие любители...
<HotLive> Еще вопросик смогу ли я открыть word документы в Ubuntu?
<only_you> HotLive: да, в LibreOffice
<NoOova> проблема решилась
<NoOova> http://www.php.net/download-docs.php
<NoOova> они уже сами это сделали
<NoOova> only_you: тебе такой вопрос. Ты можешь распечатать диплом напечатынный в венде через лайбраофис?
<rye> yurau_, есть nmap
<NoOova> yurau_: а что за вопрос был?
<yurau_> NoOova: вопрос решен. все плохо. буду думать
<NoOova> yurau_: стало интересно что за вопрос
<yurau_> NoOova: был открыт 5900 порт, но с помощью rye мы его закрыли.
<arinov> у меня при наборе текста язык сам переключается на английский
<arinov> 11.10
<arinov> обновы полностью
<arinov> че за фигня и как поправить?
<[Raiden]> я такой глюк когда-то давн овидл в гноме. Лечилось выключением своей раскладки для каждого окна, в настройках клавы
<arinov> выключено
<arinov> я помню тот глюк
<arinov> это новое что-то
<arinov> там печать прерывалась
<arinov> а тут все продолжается как шло и просто язык переключился да и все
<arinov> это плохо потому что я редко смотрю на то, что пишут
<arinov> пишу*
<arinov> странно, что никто не сталкивался
<arinov> я могу предположить некоторую последовательность клавишь
<arinov> как можно такое отследить?
<trevedic> Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь пользуется audicious?
<grad> они никогда не кончатся...
<grad> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> юзал 1 врмя , но потом перешел на qmmp. cue лучше понимал и был стабильней
<[Raiden]> а сча clementine и deadbeef для разборки даунлоада, т.к. шустрее.
<trevedic> Простите, не знал местных правил.
<trevedic> Не отображается он у меня.
<trevedic> Убрал галку в "Отображать плеер" и теперь его не видно.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> trevedic: С этим не могу помочь. 100% поможет поиск папки с конфигом и удаление. либо прям  в ~/ либо в ~/.config/
<yurau_> hi
<yurau_> я пишу с weechat. это круто. :)
<artus> yurau_, круто писать с знцы ) а вичат это так, приятность небольшая )
<Nemoless> Всем привет. Помгите определится со средой розработки. Задача: написать веб страницу, в которой есть поля для ввода...
<artus> vi
<artus> gedit, nano , вобщем пофиг в чем не разбиратся )
<Nemoless> ...а инфо введенная в поля обрабат в базе данньіх
<yurau_> blue, blue.. забыл
<artus> Nemoless, а причем тут написать вебстраничку к базе данных?
<artus> Nemoless, хоть фломастером на обоях если что
<artus> как напишеш так и будет обрабатывать
<yurau_> bluefish вспомнил
<artus> а также гениа и композер , не пофиг в каком редакторе то набивать буковки?
<artus> или надо автописалку мегакода в 2 клика ? :D
<Nemoless> типа...
<yurau_> нет такой проги
<Nemoless> )
<yurau_> все равно надо будет заморачиваться. даже в винде
<artus> я ж говорю ) пофиг в чем не разбиратцо )
<artus> некоторые ищут удобный инструмент для работы, остальная же масса ищет философский камень и так чтоб без заморочек )
<artus> посоветуйте мощный перфоратор, надо развести электричество, но чтоб сам умел выдавать схему развязки в електрощите :D
<artus> как то так у тебя получается )
<openvoid> товарищи, а кто нибудь научился проигрывать на компе записи сделанные онлайм-станцией?
<Nemoless> мне всего лиш нада написать веб интерфейс для б.д. вот только с пхп и джава я не знаком... хотел узнать в чем удобнее работать начинающему
<artus> openvoid, ммм?
<artus> Nemoless, надо выковать дамаск, с металургии ноль, какой молоток купить ?
<artus> Nemoless, такая расшифровка вопроса твоего тебе понятна ?
<artus> Nemoless, пофиг в чем писать, в чем удобнее в том и пиши, только маленький нюанс, надо сначала знать чего писать то собственно
<openvoid> да и на голом хтмл к базе данных не подъедешь
<Nemoless> ну , возможно я неправильно понимаю процесс реализации задачи, пойду еще почитаю . потом напишу. и на єтом спс.
<artus> Nemoless, вобщем чистых нтмл те ничем не поможет )) разве что ты решиш извратитцо и на нем ваять свою бд :D
<Nemoless> єто уже слишком
<artus> хотя и там js надыть
<artus> Nemoless, вобщем пока что читать тебе книжки , хотя вон на руби можеш , или питоне
<Nemoless> я думал есть аналог Борландовского билдера
<artus> изыди неверный )
<Nemoless> ))
<shenmue> почему то под аналогом всегда подразумевают точнуюю копию с другим названием
<Nemoless> ага
<artus> и чтоб кнопашки потыцять а оно само все заработало
<Nemoless> да-да-да
<shenmue> в блокноте и нано/вим вирусы пишут.
<Nemoless> это печальные люди
<artus> shenmue, не, их ща в делюфях и паскалях пишуть , потому что в школе другому не учат )
<artus> Nemoless, ато , кто ж пишет то код сам, за тебя должна машина думать , так чтоль?
<artus> вот жеш молодеж то пошла
<Nemoless> типа я ток алгоритм и компоненты знаю, а машына высе комбинирует.вот. так .
<artus> ...
<openvoid> машина думает? машина должна ездить
 * shenmue представил прогу для создания вирусов с галочками "украсть пароль" " удалить реестр" "похрюкать вместо каспера"
<shenmue> ну и так далее
<artus> openvoid, ездеит автомобиль, а машина понятие очень растяжимое
<Sergey_IT> смотрю, тут серьезные темы, как всегда )
<openvoid> ты это прапорщику из анекдота объяни :)
<Nemoless> ...у нас в школе в паскале учили ток всякие фигурки с помощью линий рисовать. так что..
<Sergey_IT> а нас не учили (
<artus> Nemoless, ну так и рисуй фигурки )) зачем же со знанием фигурок в паскале писать говносайты )
<Nemoless> заставляют
<Sergey_IT> ну так сделай сайт - расписание уроков с ДЗ
<artus> на паскале :D
<Sergey_IT> у меня на паскале как раз и сделано ))
<yurau> Nemoless: есть netbeans там отладку пэхэпэ можно настроить
<artus> yurau, для этого пехепе знать надо )
<Sergey_IT> язык не имеет значения
<Nemoless> да, вот как--раз установил
<yurau> кто-н 12.04 юзал? как оно?
<Sergey_IT> нормально
<Sergey_IT> меню то черно-белое, то бело-черное
<[Raiden]> на лоре пишут в коментах, что если софту меньше 3 лет ,то вы безбашенный бетатестер
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> а вы не можете какие-то пару месяцев до релиза  подождать
<[Raiden]> :)
<only_you> зависимость от убунті (пингвина), фигле =)
<openvoid> тото многие на вин7 сидят которой меньше 3 лет точто безбашенные
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я читал про тех. кто лор читает... но приводить не буду ;)
<shenmue> openvoid есна совсестимости нету со старыми прогами
<openvoid> это в профешнле с ейной виртуалкой совместимости чтоли нету
<yurau> jailkit кто-н юзал?
<yurau> у меня не юзается по нормальному
<Sergey_IT> это что?
<yurau> Sergey_IT: тюрьма для юзера
<Sergey_IT> на баланду перешел?
<yurau> Sergey_IT: ограничивает видимость для ssh sftp
<yurau> еще не перешел, но хотелось бы
<Sergey_IT> это далеко от меня
<shenmue> http://code.google.com/p/gimpbox/ кто разберет какого года там последняя версия?
<shenmue> а все нашел
<openvoid> кто нить знает что нибудь путное как на компе проиграть .ts записанные онлайм станцией?
<[Raiden]> это контейнер по идее, чаще для мпег2
<[Raiden]> если не путаю
<[Raiden]> наверное любым плейер котоырй двд-видео поддерживает
<openvoid> да вот не хочет что то
<openvoid> m2ts которые с эфира кафеином пишу читаются
<openvoid> у тут пропиетаторы начудили
<[Raiden]> формат значит узнать надо
<[Raiden]> man file или в гугл
<openvoid> гугл до дыр уже прошерстил
<openvoid> никакие тулзы не читают
<openvoid> наоборот - обычные тулзы в приставку файлы в этот формат загоняют
<openvoid> спросил тут так на всякий случай
<shenmue> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en напомню старый бойан. интересна больше статистика
<artus> shenmue, угу, а меряли чем ? градусником ? )
<shenmue> ну это только наши наверное куки с кешем удаляли ради спортивного интереса =)
<artus> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/416210/72cbb313 я могу так показать) причем на сам ресурс я не ходил, так что мой компутер можно за статистику не считать :D
<artus> так что брешуть про 1%
<artus> посему сие лиш заказуха мелкософта который в агонии бьетцо )
<shenmue> эм что за ос iphone ? видать опять писал какой то дилетантишко
<artus> ну гуглоаналистик так определяет
<artus> а учитывая что ресурс нифига ниразу не айтишный то так сказать чистота эксперимента соблюдена )
<shenmue> чот китайцев не видать. ленивые какие
<He3HauKa> aaa
<He3HauKa> да майкрософт в агониии... они боятся что линукс уже 2% рынка захватил- через три года уже 3 % будет, так что через лет 50 -70  линукс майкрософту создаст достойного конкурента
<[Raiden]> ))
<He3HauKa> мы порвём  майкрософт
<He3HauKa> они там у себя в редмонде дрищут
<[Raiden]> агония длинной в жизнь
<He3HauKa> [Raiden],   я в шоке от таких коментов
<[Raiden]> может выпуск вейланда даст какой-нить скачек. В этому году выйдет 1.0
<kyshtynbai> Рутрекер лежит чтоль, не пингуецца.
<artus> [Raiden], какой скачек ? 2 года падений и плача )
<[Raiden]> ))
<He3HauKa> его не пингуют - на него заходят и качают - в данный момент я это и делаю
<kyshtynbai> от меня чот не открываецца
<Web20> мда
<Web20> и чего?
<He3HauKa> тут  маленькая собачка на  питбуля ( бойцового) тяфкала .... типа мол чере год нас будет три и мы тебя питбуль порвём  =   может ли это быть правдой?
<[Green]> Web20: тихо
<He3HauKa> смех смехо - а рутрекер лежит
<He3HauKa> Веб-страница недоступна
<He3HauKa> Подключение к rutracker.org прервано.
<[Raiden]> artus: будет смешно если ещё кто-нить форкнет
<baronos> нормуль с ним всё http://i.minus.com/jIqP89bBOU9cH.png ;)
<testtest> тест
<ubuntuhelp> testtest, Failed!
<artus> @mode +q testtest
<testtest> test
<ubuntuhelp> testtest, Есть контакт.
<[Green]> =)
<tetetest> зштп
<shenmue> сильно загнул
<[Green]> Web20: вали отсюда)
<artus> странно
<peektoseen> всем привет, подскажите как убрать unity и поставить gnome3 ? Пробую "aptitude purge unity", просит удалить пакет ubuntu-desktop, че-то какое-то название такое....аж ссыкотно
<peektoseen> можно тереть?
<rekcuFniarB> Можно, это виртуальный пакет
<shenmue> ты лучше рядом гном три поставь
<Sergey_IT> baronos: тут по твою душу )
<openvoid> !nounity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nounity'
<openvoid> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classi
<peektoseen> да я поставил gnome3 сверху, теперь сменить оболочку не могу
<peektoseen> грузится в юнити
<baronos> peektoseen: просто установи gnome-shell пакет и сносить юнити не обязательно
<rekcuFniarB> В окне логина нет возможности выбрать что грузить, гном или юнити?
<Sergey_IT> есть
<peektoseen> gnome-shell уже стоит
<peektoseen> пойду проверять окно логина
<Sergey_IT> колесико должно быть
<[Raiden]> peektoseen: sudo apt-get install   gnome-session-fallback  gnome-session  и потом релогин с выбором сессии. Юнити удалять не обязательно, но если надо... Можно удалить например компиз
<[Raiden]> хотя я незнаю как лучше удалять. В любом случае выйгрыш будет минимальный
<peektoseen> эти пакеты уже установлены
<baronos> компиз снесет фаллбек
<baronos> точнее потянет, хотя это не критично))
<Sergey_IT> хотя иногда колесика не бывает. Тогда кликнуть гостя и потом себя и колесико появится
<baronos> заходи и юзай гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> компиз не снесет фоолбэк по иде.
<[Raiden]> проект гном от компиза ника кне зависит и фоолбэк не использует компиз
<[Raiden]> эх, убежал. А я уже зотел рекламить своё http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0206/h_1328547154_2668259_4f47c8a465.png
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> хвастун )
<peektoseen> отлично
<peektoseen> все сработало
<peektoseen> нашел я эту шестеренку
<peektoseen> какой навороченый гном теперь стал то
<[Raiden]> почитай про расширения
<baronos> peektoseen: http://openreview.ru/?p=165 http://openreview.ru/?p=608 http://openreview.ru/?p=549
<peektoseen> ок, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> огнем и мечом юнити вырезают (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: мне просто хотелось бы развия того что нравится , более мощного.  Хвастун не то слово, я скорее агитатор )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], шутю ). Вообще-то красиво смотрится )
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия не такая жирная как 64. там на шоте free -m
<[Raiden]> хотя толком и не запущено ничего, с десятком прог все изменится.
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям! тыкните пожалуйста меня носом где можно прочитать как ускориьт быстродействие путем отключения ненужных служб
<propellerdnk> ненужных служб и процессов
<artus> propellerdnk, автозапуск жамкаеш, и выключаеш там практически все
<artus> если оно тебе не нужно)
<artus> а ускориш ты лиш загрузку, сек на 10ть ) смысл то)
<|rapidsp|> и получишь порядка 1% ускорения :)
<propellerdnk> так я ж не знаю какие можно отключать а какие нельзя ((
<propellerdnk> наотключаюсь до того что вообще усе грохнется (
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю гугли. Например так: how to speedup ubuntu
<artus> максимум что без звука останешся)
<[Raiden]> кстати , советую 1 службу наоборот добавить - preload
<[Raiden]> повторный запуск какой-либо программы ощутимо ускорится
<artus> propellerdnk, http://itmages.ru/image/view/399644/c9c7caea вот то что можно оставить) ну и пульс в твоем случае, остальное нафиг
<artus> [Raiden], только памяти будет кушатся поболее , но можно еше и прелинк сделать
<propellerdnk> "ну и пульс в твоем случае" -  это что?
<artus> propellerdnk, увидиш пульс - не трогай )))
<baronos> звук
<artus> propellerdnk, хотя его лучше вообще выпилить
<propellerdnk> щас у мэнэ голову розирвэ...
<[Raiden]> и на здоровье. Память 1 из самых быстрых частей компа
<[Raiden]> если она не забита , то это не оптимально, бебе
<[Raiden]> там должны быть кэши, то что часто открывается и как можно больше хлама
<[Raiden]> что бы не читать его с хдд снова
<[Raiden]> а если забито на столько что своп сильно юзается - это уже другой вопрос
<artus> [Raiden], можно всего лиш запустить хром )) он мега шустр ) но памяти ж ему надо - ууууу
<propellerdnk> это "ковырять"  параметры запускаемых приложений?
<[Raiden]> да и то, из свопа может быть быстрее читать, чем искать снова. Особенн оесли данные  в разных местах + фрагменты
<[Raiden]> в винде вообще своп сразу после загрузки, автоматом забит
<[Raiden]> правда и работа с ним несколько другая
<[Raiden]> но про это я не буду флудить )
<[Raiden]> кстати, у кого мало рам, можете почитат ьпро compcache
<[Raiden]> интересный изврат
<|rapidsp|> propellerdnk: да че там ковырять то, тебе ж даже картинку дали
<|rapidsp|> наливай да пей
<propellerdnk> так я щас по картинке и смотрю)
<Sergey_IT> хирурги )
<artus> Sergey_IT, можно таблеточку скушать) само отвалится )
<propellerdnk>  теперь рестарт сделать?
<artus> угу
<propellerdnk> ещё вопрос - кто хорошо знает англ что-бы написать "телегу"  авторам убунты?
<propellerdnk> и имеет желание оказать посильную помощь
<plexor> всем привет, такой вопрос: попробовал я rednotebook, treeline, gnote, znotes, wikidpad, zim, mytetra, cherytree - это блокноты/органайзеры/недомайндмапперы, но ни один меня не устроил
<plexor> кто может посоветовать удобный блокнот с форматированием, поиском, неплохо бы с облаком тегов - такого типа оргнайзер, например - изучаю новую технологию/материал, чтобы не в файле тектовом вести..
<shenmue> plexor zim
<artus> plexor, найдеш чего - скажи ) а пока мне и черитри хватает
<plexor> shenmue: zim в списке, который я привел
<plexor> artus: rednotebook получше черитри
<shenmue> напиши свой
<plexor> shenmue: я сейчас пишу читалку и clipboard менеджер, помимо работы, еще писать дневник - нет физически времени
<artus> plexor, а оно часом не умеет куда нить синхронизироватся чтоб потом можно было на том же телефончике посмотреть ?
<shenmue> ну в зим и картинки можно вставить и много чего
<shenmue> пихаем его папку в убунту ван и нет проблем
<plexor> shenmue: да, rednotebook разраб пилит отталкиваясь от zim, там есть некоторые вещи которых нет в зиме, но многие зимовские отсутствуют
<shenmue> есть еще коечто. http://www.google.com/notebook
<artus> shenmue, закрыли его
<plexor> artus: нет, реднот не умеет, а вот opensource анало EverNote -> NeverNote - умеет, http://sourceforge.net/projects/nevernote/
<shenmue> artus это как закрыли если у меня щас открыт?
<plexor> да, забыл уточнить - локальный, не облачный/web/плагин
<plexor> только я и моя машина
<artus> shenmue, ну вот так, забросили егоЭ, и уже не завести блокнотик, и скоро то что есть выпилят
<shenmue> ну не знаю. это ему не то. это ему тоже не то.
<shenmue> сам пусть ищет что ему надо с его требованиями
<plexor> shenmue: я и ищу, пришел посоветоваться, возможно кто-то знает
<shenmue> ddate тока что узнал об этой команде
<plexor> shenmue: а что тебе отвечает на: man xorg.conf | grep nobody
<shenmue> Никто не хочет говорить как это работает ....
<plexor> это универсальный ответ
<plexor> у тебя ман на русском? на англ. вот так: Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ...
<shenmue> plexor http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png
<plexor> ага
<plexor> если кто-то достает, можно советовать ввести эту команду для решения вопроса
<shenmue> дельный совет
<plexor> shenmue: это у тебя goldendict переводит?
<shenmue> гугол траслейт
<shenmue> транслейт*
<User206[web]> а
<User206[web]> ludi
<artus> !ru | User206[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User206[web]: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<User206[web]> kto mozhet mne pomoch
<User206[web]> s nastrojkoj
<User206[web]> dial-up soedineniya v cd versii linux ubuntu 11.10
<propellerdnk> вопрос все ещё актуальный насчет знания англ
<artus> propellerdnk, словарик бери и переводи :)
<[Raiden]> в гугле попалось ps -e -orss=,args= | sort -b -k1,1n | pr -TW$COLUMNS  ( List processes by mem usage )
<propellerdnk> так тезнический текст - у меня ума не хватит (
<propellerdnk> технический*
<Sergey_IT> propellerdnk, потренируйся на #ubuntu
<propellerdnk> они меня оттуда сюда отсылают ))
<Sergey_IT> :), меня не посылали
<Sergey_IT> но я и не спрашивал ничего )
<artus> ))
<propellerdnk> ха - с таким-то ником  ))   "Sergey_IT"
<artus> о, меня там разбанили ))
<Sergey_IT> а что в нем такого?
<propellerdnk>     IT  !!!
<Sergey_IT> propellerdnk, это О(тчество)Ф(амилия) :)
<artus> хе, видать на #бубунту от флуда 1н бот не спасает, там их аж 3 ))
<propellerdnk>   хихи -  а мне подумалось принадлежность к высоким технологиям )
<shenmue> ☔☘☠☢☭
<shenmue> видим?
<propellerdnk> та да
<artus> shenmue, угу, наезжают друг на друга  )
<baronos> shenmue: мелко как то, надо размер шрифта поменять)
<propellerdnk> зонтик, радиация а заканчивается все серпом по я...
<Sergey_IT> propellerdnk, технологии не бывают высокими - это всегда рутина
<artus> так, хватитс покаместь
<shenmue> совесть мучает?
<artus> shenmue, камеры чищу :D
<artus> чеж так хром течет то
<[Raiden]> artus: можно как-то увидеть на каком ядре висит процесс
<artus> ммм
<[Raiden]> и сколько есть не от проца, а от ядра %
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а фиг его знает, как то не задавался вопросом
<[Raiden]> это вне очень важно. ЧЕл в жабере озадачил.
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/kernel_module_guide.txt.html пусть читает, с пункта 2.3
<artus> вобщем там муть какая то ) а смысл от знания где сидит процес ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> (01:09:50) sfinx2013: lennier: процесс дюже неадекватный, частенько ест больше чем ему нужно и вот это мнебы както заинспектировать
<artus> как написали так и есть ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я в общем сказал что можно приоритет поменять. И всё.
<artus> это, есть командочка которая подробно смотрит чем занято то или иное приложение, но я как то не помню
<[Raiden]> да фиг с ним. Я ему ещё сказал что в прок/пид полно инфы.
<[Raiden]> мб найдет там что-нить
<artus> strace есть , пусть запускает и смотрит чего с ччем кушать
<bosyi> тут есть кто-то, кто сидит на фаерфокс 11? нид хелп
<artus> какие ниды в дев версии ) кушай чего дали )
<artus> о, надо клонзилочку на флешечке обновить
<[Raiden]> ты первый
<[Raiden]> ...безбашенный тестер
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> :D
<bosyi> так блин. на 12.04 он по умолчанию
<bosyi> мне не оставляют выбора
<artus> bosyi, дак и 12.04 кактус ))
<baronos> хром 18 труЪ :D
<artus> baronos, еще больше течет? ))
<baronos> artus: куда?)
<artus> baronos, я фиишечку в хроме нашол няшную)) теперь мона отключить при закрузке отображение внизу страницы загруженых файлов
<[Raiden]> bosyi: за счет ппа, гетдеб, можно сидеть на релизе и иметь свежие версии , если они нужны. Да и вообще даже раз в пол года бывает слишком быстро.
<[Raiden]> в общем 12.04 рекомендую удалить
<artus> baronos, да фиг знает, за 4-5 часов на статике с выпиленой рекламой и флешом на 20ти страницах до 2х гигов разрастается
<bosyi> вообщем есть дополнения которые не работают, а именно управление жестами мыши. несовместимы. с этим ничего нельзя сделать?
<baronos> artus: она мне нужна)) я когда торрент файл скачиваю потом сразу его открываю на этой панельке))
<artus> baronos, ну у меня торенты летят в папочку для оных) и оттуда втоматом выгребаются )
<[Raiden]> bosyi: можно, есть дополнение  убирающее привязку к версиям.
<artus> baronos, кстати, qbittorrent затести как работает и какой версии, он няшен
<[Raiden]> точнее старое дополнение включить можно. Будет ли работать - хз
<baronos> artus: я исключительно ариа2с юзаю))
<[Raiden]> и вообще при юзании альфа версии будет сплошное омг и хз.
<artus> baronos, так нафиг те для арии жамакть по торентам то ? )
<baronos> artus: бывает забываю про консольный ))
<artus> baronos, скопировал ссылку на торентфайл , aria2c http://zzzzzzzzzz и понеслась )
<bosyi> [Raiden], вроде 12.04 не плохо работает. я установил дополнение.. и как понял с 10 версии все дополнения по умолчанию совместимы
<artus> bosyi, и ненадо ничего мудрить)
<artus> bosyi, ну затеееести))
<[Raiden]> кубитторент я юзаю.
<[Raiden]> вроде он ок
<baronos> artus: а qbittirent я всегда дев версию юзал) и вообще я всегда дев версии всего что можно юзаю))
<artus> bosyi, 12.04 как то работает, то работаеть, то нет , так что мимо ))
<[Raiden]> у меня релиз.
<artus> [Raiden], baronos, 2.9.3 ?
<[Raiden]> 2.8.4
<[Raiden]> отлично качает
<artus> какой то у тя не пральный релиз  )
<artus> [Raiden], просто 8.4 вроде как забанен на рутрекере, а книжек накачать хочетцо
<bosyi> artus, шо затестить? лучше вы затестите доступны эти обновления на фф 10  https://addons.mozilla.org/uk/firefox/extensions/ https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firegestures/ ?
<[Raiden]> artus: Я качаю в основном с рутрекера
<artus> кстати, а никто не подскажет трекер с аудиокнижками ?
<[Raiden]> не забанен
<artus> [Raiden], значит гуд )
<bosyi> а гавнюки на #firefox вообще не отвечают
<baronos> О_о загрузка расширения для фф блокирует гш
<artus> лесом фф
<[Raiden]> редиски. Из-за вас са полезу обн овлять до 2.9.3
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], дык он уже у меня месяца 2 такой стоит то
<[Raiden]> когда у проекта есть свой ппа удобно. Сча подключу и всё
<[Raiden]> artus: мб это делает убунту капельку удобней дебиана
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя может не во всех случаях
<bosyi> наверное есть много причин что убунту удобнее дебиана
<artus> [Raiden], http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=qbittorrent&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all не делает) уже в визи есть 2.9.3 ))
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> причем в родных репах ) в отличии от ппа )
<artus> [Raiden], вот после сквизи как то уже и непонятно стало что удобнее то на самом деле ))
<[Raiden]> artus: А такие вещи как mplayer2 есть?
<[Raiden]> не очень пока популярные.
<artus> а фиг знает) я пока еще не накатил )
<artus> baronos, есть там такие вещи или нет? ъ
<baronos> че че че?))
<artus> [Raiden], http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=mplayer2 есть )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> даж в сквизи , не то что в визи )
<artus> вобщем по ходу все более и более очеловечивается
<[Raiden]> а ты на визи сидишь или на гибриде
<baronos> эт что за мплеер?
<[Raiden]> ?
<artus> буду визю ставить
<[Raiden]> baronos: там менкодер выпилили ,теперь сам мплейер перекодирует, по своему. И починили проигрывание mkv
<[Raiden]> ну и ещё там по мелочи.
<artus> даже шотвелл 0.11 есть )) это кому мало ))
<artus> [Raiden], а оно было сломано? Oo
<[Raiden]> угу. У меня обычный мплейер некотоыре мкв не играет вообще
<baronos> у меня мплеер2 не установлен) влц и тотем играют всё что можно без тормозов)
<[Raiden]> может конечно и починили , время идет..
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831941/
<artus> baronos, во, у тя там iotop и трасировка работаеть ?
<baronos> пока ничего не удаляю, ибо в прошлый раз система по святая святых женского пола пошла))
<artus> ато четь у меня в бубунте она нафиг сломана
<baronos> ща гляну
<baronos> трасировка это traceroute ?
<artus> угу
<artus> дык у тебя кроме апача и явы ниче и не сломается )
<baronos> трасировка работает
<[Raiden]> опа, у меня иотоп не пашет  I/O accounting support (CONFIG_TASKSTATS, CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT, CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING)
<artus> ну и перла чуток )
<[Raiden]> надо включить )
<artus> [Raiden], http://hastebin.com/tixuyihagi.rb
<artus>  и трасировка туда же ))
<baronos> как иотоп запустить?
<artus> чего то с питоном сталось, но чинить не буду )
<artus> baronos, просто, iotop
<baronos> Уже установлена самая новая версия iotop. bash: iotop: команда не найдена
<artus> странно
<[Raiden]> rehash ; iotop
<[Raiden]> если так же, то видимо либы какой-то не хватает
<[Raiden]> baronos: а ты с дебиана сча?
<baronos> [Raiden]: lf
<baronos> [Raiden]: да
<baronos> oO http://i.min.us/ibkGG7DbkSzAFn.png
<baronos> artus: есть контакт)
<artus> гуд
<baronos> запустил так sudo /usr/sbin/iotop ))
<UNIm95> народ кто знает почему неверно в mysql:
<baronos> artus: http://i.minus.com/i1htZd32HlB1h.png
<UNIm95> alter database redmine_default_db convert to CHARACTER SET utf8_general_ci
<artus> UNIm95, а на #mysql тебя игнорят уже? :D
<UNIm95> artus хз вроде да :(
<[Raiden]> а дебиан визи интересно тоже мультиарч теперь как 11.10?
<[Raiden]> т.е. в репе видно и 32бит версии тоже?
<artus> [Raiden], в смысле ?
<[Raiden]> artus: всмысле в 64 бит версии убунты теперь можно поставить что угожно 32бит, не только иа32либс
<[Raiden]> например apt-get install mplayer:i386
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<artus> [Raiden], мне покаместь без надобности 64 ))
<artus> ибо видео потоком я не кодирую по 18ть часов на дню )
<[Raiden]> сча картинку 1 кину )
<baronos> artus: гыы, что то мне подсказывает, что не далеко тот день когда у тебя пойдет установка нетисталл д7 :D
<artus> baronos, ну завтра разгребусь с дальнейшими планами на будущее и по результатам буду думать о сроках реализации сего шаманства )
<[Raiden]> вопрос в заголовке окна. Они сговорились )  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0207/h_1328566352_2962841_f603e2b82d.png
<artus> бред какойто )
<[Raiden]> в других темах там мб по другму, но вот такая попалась
<artus> [Raiden], нашол где соцопрос смотреть)
<artus> [Raiden], особенно когда половина "не читал но осуждаю ) "
<[Raiden]> Я вообще гуглил про дебиан и кде ) Это случайно попалось
<[Raiden]> там оно 4.6.3 в сиде и визи
<[Raiden]> это в эбщем меня не очень порадовало.
<artus> так, а есть ли тут электрик ?
<artus> :D проконсультироватся )
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/kde/kdebase-apps 4.7))
<artus> ну или человек с понятием оной олхимической направленности )
<artus> baronos, 4.8 еще не приехало? )
<[Raiden]> baronos: странно, я искал кде-фулл и потом его зависимости
<[Raiden]> может зря )
<[Raiden]> 4.7.х уже хорошо
<baronos> artus: неа, были какие то пакеты в экпериментал что то типа libqtcore 4.8
<[Raiden]> а.. это эксперементал
<baronos> но экпериментал нет смысла ставить с гномом.
<baronos> ну и вообще его бесмысленно ставить)
<pahan> когда меняю уровень громкости в audacious меняется уровень громкости всей системы. Выводится через ALSA.
<pahan> Мог я pulse-audio криво снести?
<[Raiden]> в самом плейере если нету выбора какой из каналов регулируетя, то мои соболезнования
<[Raiden]> поможет тольк оустанвока пульса
<[Raiden]> или смена звуковухи на ту у которй многопоточность не софтовая
<[Raiden]> и вообще есть
<pahan> что есть?
<[Raiden]> хардварная поддержка проигрывания ольше 1 потока
<[Raiden]> )
<pahan> а как это будет выглядеть?
<[Raiden]> я не уду вдаватья в подробности. Настроек если в плейере нет, ставь пульс и больше не удаляй.
<pahan> с ним какогото не могу по скайпу говорить
<pahan> без него правда скайп вылетает по черному
<baronos> google-chrome --app=https://imo.im/
<[Raiden]> попроуй создать ~/.asoundrc с таким  содержимым http://paste.org.ru/?x36xkx , только сначала верни пульс. Некотоыре пишут что фиксит проблему  со скайпом.
<artus> скайп ненужен) есть гуглочатик )
<baronos> ставь расширение для хрома имщ.им и будет супер)
<pahan> на телефоны с него звонить можно?
<pahan> мда, а со звуком всетаки было веселей )
<[Raiden]> болтовня про  пульс http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/106806/
<artus> а про пульс всегда одна болтовня ) и никакого прогресса )
<artus> однако теперь PulseAudio стабилен, с ним не шипят колонки
<[Raiden]> там есть немного про управление с консоли
<artus> брехня , в 11.04 как шипели пока был пульс , так и перестали когда выпилил его нафиг )
<artus> не, ну если для каких-то недоюсб звукокарточек он и идет то флаг ему в руки ) в остальном же коряв и глючен )
<[Raiden]> сча он лучше чем раньше. По крайней мере в моем случае.
<artus> сча он лучше чем раньше не значит что оно стало лучше альсы ) в моем случае ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<pahan> как до его настроек добраться то?
<[Raiden]> из гуи pavucontrol
<[Raiden]> с консоли http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/106806/ тут описано
<artus> кстати, воткнул в комп какую то простенькую звуковую на pci, по причине смерти бортовой, дык пульс умудрился машинку вешать каждые 10ть минут , все логи загадил гад сегфолтами) выпилил - сказка )
<artus> хотя еще не извесно что хуже , пульс или 5.1 у "заядлых аудиофилов"
<artus> :D
<pahan> это как?
<pahan> у меня без пульса иногда проги конфликтуют
<artus> это какие такие ?
<[Raiden]> у меня сча аудиджи 1 , брал когда-то за 50 бачей, в начале тысячелетия :) сча можно вторую или четвертую за 500 ру найти.
<[Raiden]> бу
<artus> pahan, я выпилил нафиг пульс и о чудо, скайп просто идеально заработал
<[Raiden]> и с пульсом в общем то есть проблемы то нет. В 11.10 пока нет
<pahan> у меня без пульса он тоже в шоколаде
<pahan> но запускается както рандомно
<artus> pahan, а до этого надо было с выбором режима в пульсе игратся, то ему 4.0 подсунуть, то 7.1 чтоб хоть как то захрипело в скайпе хоть что-то
<artus> причем оно как то рандомно игралось )
<[Raiden]> со звуком конечно путаница постоянная в лине
<artus> никакой )) если нет противного пульса :P
<[Raiden]> упрощать как-то надо.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> прально, выпилить пульс вместе с кедами и юнити ))) и забыть о них как о страшном сне :D
<[Raiden]> да тоже есть, например встроенные звуковухи играют 1 поток. Т.е. плейер играет ,системный звук нет. Или как у тварища 1 громкость общая
<artus> и тогда настанет благодать и мировое господство линукса, и будет всем счастье )
<artus> [Raiden], хмм, как то вроде играет все и одновременно )
<[Raiden]> и в общем какая-то прослойка типа пульса назревала. И я кстати думаю ,что если бы не редзет и проект гном, то кдешники запили бы больше возможностей в фоно
<[Raiden]> н
<artus> а совсем системные звуки я как то не слушаю )
<[Raiden]> в плане звука
<pahan> ура, звук
<[Raiden]> artus: ну разные просто звуковухи и дрова в альзы.
<[Raiden]> у тея играет, тем более внешняя , а у кого-то нет
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле не чипсетная
<artus> [Raiden], ну у некоторых и радеоны не показывают ) что поделать то)
<[Raiden]> )
<pahan> audacious юзает кто?
<pahan> в общем спасибо всем, пойду спать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-07
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> @op
<User189[web]> кто знает есть ли программы для конвертации видео dvd в mkv
<skai-falkorr> User189[web]: я знаю. есть
<User189[web]> А какие конкретно программы конвертируют dvd в mkv в ubuntu 10.04
<lvgreek> Вопрос следующий какая программа в ubuntu 10.04 конвертирует dvd в mkv
<chapt> lvgreek http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<shenmue> ппц я тут потому что входную дверь заклинило =(
<Irvingel> Привет всем, подскажите пожалуйста, комп без интернета, поставили убунту, но русский не полностью встал, как установить полную русификацию? откуда и что скачать?
<Irvingel> при установке в вайне прога ошибку выдала, Папка установки: C:\Program Files\RedHelper
<Irvingel> Удаление файла: C:\Program Files\RedHelper\dotNetFx40_Client_x86_x64.exe
<Irvingel> Installation cancelled, RedHelper requires the .NET Framework 4.0
<Irvingel> как понимаю просит .NET 4, но его еще нет под вайном... как быть?
<NoOova> Irvingel: может быть использовать МОНО?
<sets88> Народ кто знает как заставить линух разбивать пакеты пот меньшее MTU?
<Irvingel> NoOova: как не подскажешь?
<NoOova> Irvingel: может быть sudo apt-get install mono?
<Irvingel> Для пакета mono не найден кандидат на установку
<NoOova> Irvingel: может быть sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<NoOova> а потом mono program.exe
<Irvingel> спс, пошла установка, буду пробовать
<rye> sets88, sudo ip link set mtu $сколько $имя_интерфейса - но зачем?
<sets88> rye mtu установлен, но пакеты не бьет, форвардит пакеты, потом шлет ICMP с требованием побить пакеты, удаленный узел не умеет обрабатывать такие запросы и возврящает пакеты непобитыми
<Irvingel> NoOova: ошибку при установке выдает( http://paste.pro/5142293
<sets88> rye а линух почему то сам не бьет, он только пытается урегулировать эту проблему через ICMP
<sets88> rye извини если не доходчиво объяснил
<sets88> rye еще проблема отчасти в том что соединение которому нужно побить пакеты не за натом, а через proxy-arp выведен в сеть поэтому побить пакеты проблематично т.к. нарушится tcp seq на сколько понимаю
<rye> sets88, это кривость удаленных узлов. Мы когда-то такое на Билайне с админом расследовали - у них icmp был входящий зарезан
<rye> sets88, linux отправляет в таком mtu, котором у него линк. Задача удаленной машины сообщить, что она умеет
<sets88> rye именно, в моем случае нужно получить доступ к свичу(дешевый dlink), а он просто не умеет с такими ICMP работать,просто отвечает Destination unrichable, но как это обойти?
<rye> sets88, кроме понижения мту на линке - ничего не могу подсказать
<sets88> rye на линке у свича?
<sharikoff> sets88: man ifconfig
<sharikoff> неповеришь
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 mtu 520
<sharikoff> чотатипотак
<mockingbird> ну что ребята, Kubuntu == RIP, кто следующий, как думаете? Xubuntu или Ubuntu?
<sharikoff> можно файром конечно собирать битые пакеты.. но я на линухе не знаю как
<sets88> sharikoff неповеришь не работает
<sets88> sharikoff точнее не в mtu дело
<sharikoff> а на фряхе это crub all reassemble tcp fragment reassemble
<sharikoff>  scrub all reassemble tcp fragment reassemble
<sharikoff> или scrub in all
<sharikoff> просто
<sharikoff> там на той стороне маршрутчик не умеет собирать перед доставкой?
<sharikoff> http://nix.kuz.ru/index.php?ind=reviews&op=entry_view&iden=88 =) в который раз старушка рулит..
<sharikoff> sets88: snort умеет нормализовывать протоколы
<sharikoff> собирать с --enable-normalizer – поддержка нормализатора протоколов.
<sharikoff> и еще у меня зреет мысль воткнуть туда свич за 300 рублей как повторитель =)
<sharikoff> не вместо а на магистраль до свича
<sets88> sharikoff не слышал про snort, спасибо почитаю про него
<sharikoff> sets88: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/123474/
<sets88> sharikoff спасибо, почитаю
<sharikoff> но мое глубокое имхо проще схему сети пересмотреть чтоб избежать такова косяка
<bosyi> можно в xneur сделать комбинированный язык?
<arinov> можно мне хайлайты из вичата выводить через систему уведомлений юнити?
<artus> можно, выводи
<arinov> че установить?
<bosyi> нужно написать программу
<arinov> никто ще не делал такое?
<artus> arinov, в скриптах к вичату на оффсайте посмотри
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<arinov> Notification script using libnotify or dbus with screen support.
<arinov> оно?
<SergeyIT> arinov, а установить надо пидгин )
<Resager> а правильно ли я делаю: для того, чтобы увеличить корневой раздел, я удаляю 2 раздела, следующим за ним (/boot /home),заранее скопировав  командой dd N занятых байт, затем увеличиваю раздел / и потом создаю 2 остальных и записываю на них бэкап. Систему не о
<Resager> шарашит такое при загрузке?
<arinov> сделай gparted'ом
<Resager> в нем это и делаю.
<Resager> Вышеописанное
<arinov> имеется ввиду зачем удалять, если можно орезать
<Resager> так физически корневой (котоырй надо увеличить) находится между двумя другими разделами впритык
<arinov> уменьши раздел после него
<arinov> перемести раздел после него в конец
<arinov> увелич целево раздел до границы со следующим округлив по сектору или как-то там так
<Resager> хм... звучит гораздо сложнее и опаснее =\
<artus> а нефиг разбиваь по дурацки )
<Resager> ну..))
<arinov> есть способ другой
<arinov> подрубаешь еще носитель
<arinov> монтируешь его в подппапку корневого, которая увеличивается быстро
<arinov> usr например
<arinov> туда пихаешь все содержимое старого usr
<arinov> и все
<User262[web]> ку всем. Подскажите прожку(Для Windovs) для записи iso образа на диск DVD (Для создания LiveCD  c Ubintu)
<Resager> User262[web]: на ubuntu.com в разделе загрузке написано же. С примером
<arinov> ultraiso триал
<artus> Resager, переразбить винт и развернуть бекап, дело 10ти минут )
<Resager> artus: места столько нет на других винтах)) для бэкапа) да и не единственная на винте)
<Resager> *не единственная ОСь
<artus> ссзб
<Resager> меня волнует примет ли потом за своих ОСь измененные разделы
<artus> проблема фстаб поправить? и груб
<artus> всеравно надо будет править )
<Resager> пробелма перекачивать пакеты при переустановки
<Resager> эм... надеюсь что нет)
<artus> зачем их перекачивать?
<Resager> у кого сколько занимает корневой раздел?
<Resager> ну если чего собьется и ОСь не встанет например
<Resager> А не встанет, придется заново ставить и следовательно пакеты все качать и устанавливать заново
<artus> делает таром бекап рута , сетипиш с нетинстала переразбивая диск, разворачиваеш из архива, исключив груб и фвстаб, 5ть мин времени
<artus> Resager, не неси бред ) я же сказал, развернуть бекап а не переставлять систему )
<Resager> мб)
<Resager> artus: сейчас ребутнусь и погляжу чего я натворил)
<Resager> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Resager, Понг.
<Resager> Вообщем не делайте бэкап как я ребята =\
<openvoid> sshd почемуто не биндится на 22тсп а на 4026тсп секурити описносте или известная грабля?
<Resager> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Resager> !riles
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='riles'
<Resager> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<artus> skai-falkorr, пыщ
<skai-falkorr> @mode -v *!*@*95.158.48.78
<skai-falkorr> @op
<chapt> глупый вопрос, но явно так и не нашел, как с помощью профилей аррармора запретить доступ приложению к сети
<serse> skai-falkorr: ты че???
<skai-falkorr> @kick serse
<skai-falkorr> artus: перезайди
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<tagezi> всем привет
<skai-falkorr> так.кто что думает про ненужность кубунты?
<artus> четам с кубунтой то ?
<artus> ато прям все знают а я пропустил  )
<skai-falkorr> artus: мейн сообщества разрабов лишили зряплаты за кубунту
<artus> аа, и прально , кеды зло!
<skai-falkorr> больше не будут платить ему за рабочий день.бо кубунта не оправдала финансовых надежд и пусть ей тузиасты заньмаются
<tagezi> плохо..
<artus> предлагаю прекратить поддержку кубунты с сегодня ))
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr> а ее ктото помогал по вопросам по ней?
<tagezi> они вообще на своей юнити повернуться и создадут вин17 )
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, теперь будет забастовка и их поддержат разрабы убунту, федоры, мак.... виндоуз. И наконец вин придет капец
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну у юнити потенциал неплох.ты мокапы пользователей выдел?свежие.
<User695[web]> ребят проблема   во время работы с ubuntu  комп виснет
<artus> а рейден таки опять уйдет на дебиан :D
<skai-falkorr> !extrasensoric | User695[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User695[web]: Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<SergeyIT> и дебиана не будет
<skai-falkorr> artus: райден страдает от той же болезни, как и кубунта.от ненужности:)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: демьян не на баблинском.он не зависит от прибыли, такшо он будет всегда
<artus> SergeyIT, да не нааадо, он живее всех живых) и такими темпами еше неизвесно кто победит то)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну, вопросов меньше задают, потому что люди восновном ставят убунту, а на кубунту переходят иногда по какимто, чисто от них зависящих причин, обычно будучи уже опытными
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: будучи еще неопытными.по скринам глядят - венда вендой.ставят.вот вам кубунтолог
<tagezi> блин.. честно, когда ставил убунту, ни одного скрина не посмотрел ))
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну так ты.а эти "гуру" у потсонов видели на компе кубунту и вот вам свежий последователь
<tagezi> блин, нужно пойти исправиться, что ли )
<artus> tagezi, хее, когда я ставил и скринов то с ней небыло :D
<artus> только там было все пичально )
<skai-falkorr> дык и сча там все пичальбидатоска
<tagezi> ну, я понимал что ставлю гном.. кде до этого на дебе была.. было интересно что-то новое ))
<skai-falkorr> тада были третьекеды
<skai-falkorr> как опция.чисто на побаловаться
<skai-falkorr> с кедами рулил мандрейк
<SergeyIT> камни стронхеджа - первая кубунту
<tagezi> проблемма не в том что кде больше не будут поддерживать, а то что скорее всего они постепенно откажуться от всего кроме юнити
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: че?
<artus> tagezi, да нифига )) юнити ненужно ) будет гном3 )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не откажутся.просто их специалисты не будут полный рабочий день работать над кубунтой (не кедами).
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: будет как хубунта и лубунта
<skai-falkorr> развиваемое сообществом
<skai-falkorr> мож они и придумают че годное, вместо внедрения мюоноподелий и прочего
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%85%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B6
<tagezi> тогда можно на деб опять сползать, всёравно развивается чисто сообществом
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ты не понял, любитель братьев наших мменьших. если бы ты был офцой, ты бы чпокнул другую офцу, будь ты другой офцой?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: всмысле причем тут кубунта?
<openvoid> подсобите - sshd перестал работать нормально на 10.04 похоже что только ipv4 - ssh ::1 работает, а ssh 127.0.0.1 - таймаут
<skai-falkorr> ссш на локалхост?Оо
<openvoid> ну это предельный случай тестирования
<openvoid> по сети тоже не работает но так исключена сама сеть
<skai-falkorr> прогляди ссшд конфиг
<openvoid> конфиг не менялся, --reinstall сделал
<skai-falkorr> дпкг реконфигур
<skai-falkorr> а не реинсталл
<openvoid> skai-falkorr, спасибо реконфигур помог
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: узал Ailurus?
<openvoid> но помог только наполовину, telnet 127.0.0.1 22 показывает ответ сервера, но ssh 127.0.0.1 не заходит
<skai-falkorr> ssh user@127.0.0.1
<openvoid> все решил - кривые руки в фаейрволе - забыл -i eth0 в -state NEW,INVALID -j DROP
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: машу ж вать
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> может есть тут кто знает как поднять cs сервер?
<skai-falkorr> portos: эт ты зря произнес
<portos> а то что то пробую но не получается... вот такую ошибку показывает при запуске http://paste.pro/5142309
<skai-falkorr> portos: ооочень зря
<portos> почему?
<portos> на линуксовом сервере же
<skai-falkorr> portos: если artus увидит, что ты говоришь эти слова...
<skai-falkorr> portos: тут не важно:)тут главное кс.эт как красная тряпка для быка
<portos> о как
<portos> есть сервачек на амазоне, там фтп только вот думаю поднять сервер для своих. вечерком погонять
<skai-falkorr> portos: man google
<skai-falkorr> portos: cs server ubuntu
<portos> гуглил...
<portos> ладно
<skai-falkorr> там сразу будут и шард сервера.и инструкция по патченью
<Resager> В убунту граб 3-й граб? У меня "выход из диапазона" когда должно выводиться меню выбора ос. Гуглил, советуют править хрг.хорг. Но не помогает. Может знаете решение?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: выдыхай.и не щабудь пару чебуреков слопать.после такой нркоты тя обязано порвать на хавчик
<Resager> Переформулирую: В момент, когда должен выводитсья список выбора ОС, на экране появляется надпись "Выход из диапазона 92,9кHz/58Hz". Как решать данную проблему?
<Resager> После некоторого времени Убунту 11.10 загружается и графический режим работает нормально.
<skai-falkorr> Resager: в хорг.конф настройки режимов криво выставлены.или наоборот дрвоами криво определены, а хорг исправляет
<skai-falkorr> это мониторо проблемы
<Resager> skai-falkorr, раньше стояла 10.10 (и граб 2-й) и все было нормально. Конфиги правил хорга, как советовали. Не работает.
<Resager> Может есть какой файл настройки граба?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: причем тут груб?дело в видяхе и выставлении неподдерживаемх разрешений на плимоте.
<skai-falkorr> забей
<Resager> skai-falkorr, в 11.10 ставится граб 3-й?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ну если ты его разработаешь и в апстрим предложишь - могут и поставить
<baronos> граб 4.1
<baronos> граб 3 устарел
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я вера патчил граб8
<skai-falkorr> на ядро 3.97.116
<baronos> skai-falkorr: уже? блин я проворонил((
<Resager> омг... а я уже хотел поставить граб2..
<sets88> народ кто знает возможно ли такое что устройство игнорирует MSS опонента при установлении соединении?
<sets88> sharikoff тут? :)
<Resager> skai-falkorr граб8? На офф сайте предлагают 2-й скачать, а ты говоришь, что 3-й устарел
<sets88> есть тут кто в сетях разбирается?
<skai-falkorr> sets88: шаг ячейки в 3см и толщины в миллиметров 5.и можешь пару тонн карасей выловить на сеть
<sets88> skai-falkorr познавательно, спасибо это и искал!
<sets88> ниужели нет никого кто четко знает что такое MSS и отличает MTU от MRU?
<skai-falkorr> sets88: знают.но у некоторых обеденный перерыв.некоторым лень пытать тебя за подробностями.
<skai-falkorr> sets88: у некоторых и то и то
<sets88> а ты к каким относишься? :)
<skai-falkorr> и то и то
<skai-falkorr> у меня обед
<skai-falkorr> и главное правило: какой вопрос, такой ответ
<sets88> придется на #gentoo-ru спрашивать, там не обедают :D
<skai-falkorr> sets88: так у тя еще и гента?
<sets88> в общем суть такова: уменьшаю MSS но удаленный узел (в моем случае свич) игнорирует MSS и шлет пакеты по 1500 байт
<sets88> skai-falkorr не, у меня не хватает усидчивости в отличии от типичных представителей данной касты.
<skai-falkorr> sets88: свичепроблемы.мож в нем запилено жесткие правила.мож он неспособен менять.кто знает, что добрые китацы с нонейма впилили туда за огрызок от бизибокса
<sets88> skai-falkorr вопрос вобще в чем: обязан ли по стандарту он придерживаться максимальной длинны передаваемого пакета?
<sharikoff> sets88: размер определяется ос
<sharikoff> мсса всмысле
<sharikoff> а если вы на него бочку катите то этим трансагенство занимается
<sharikoff> Минимальный размер MSS = MSS - размер заголовка IPv4 - размер заголовка TCP
<sets88> да это понятно, просто если узлу приходит SYN пакет с MSS 1400 обязан ли по стандарту узел ответить пакетом длинной менее 1400?
<sharikoff> если влезает в сам пакет имхо
<sharikoff> так и ответит
<sets88> а если он отвечает 1500 байтным пакетом кто виноват?
<sharikoff> стандарт 1500 - заголовок адреса - заголовок тсп - еще какая нть фигня типа впн
<sharikoff> вот и щитай
<sets88> это тоже ясно, вот у меня как раз впн и есть
<sharikoff> ты не мудри с мту и всякой лабудой
<sharikoff> ты лучше схемку набросай карандашиком
<sharikoff> со всеми адресами
<sharikoff> и выложи
<sharikoff> а мы посморим и прикинем
<sets88> лан ща
<sharikoff> а то ьез карты сам понимаешь разговор в пользу бедных
<sets88> хотя незнаю даже что рисовать если сервер на него коннектятся клиенты по VPN который форвардит пакеты в локальную сеть
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> и в чем косяк?
 * sharikoff по босяцки провернул такую фигню на 1700 циске
<sets88> косяк в том что с некоторыми узлами(далее свичи т.к. на деле у меня свичи)
<sharikoff> нету связи?
<sets88> не хочет сотридничать
<sets88> да
<sets88> она есть
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> давай терь подробнее
<sets88> но пакеты не пролазят :)
<sharikoff> технология какя?
<sharikoff> пптп ipsec
<sets88> pptp
<sharikoff> ясненько
<sharikoff> локалка диапазон адресов?
<sets88> clamp прописан
<sets88> локалка 10.0.0.0/8
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> выдаются сервером какие?
<sharikoff> для локалки крутовато или у тя там стотыщ устройств?
<sets88> в общем со всеми свичами проблем нет, щас привезли еще другие свичи с них пакеты не пролазят
<sharikoff> я имею ввиду маску
<sharikoff> sets88: такс а вот скажи мене у тя там виланы не нарезаны?
<sets88> ну просто реально там куча vlan'ов которые находятся в разных подсетях
<sharikoff> вооо
<sharikoff> а ты дефолт влан снял с аплинка на свичах?
<sets88> нет там где плохо работают свичи нет вланов
<sets88> всмысле не тегированы
<sharikoff> верю но помоему там по дефоту уже висит какой то влан не?
<sharikoff> на свиче всмысле
<sets88> да 1-й
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> а он свич моде транк?
<sharikoff> всмысле другие вланы пролазят через него?
<sets88> да
<sharikoff> или тока первый?
<sets88> все, но дело не в этом, с сервера все curl'ится, а у vpn клиентов не curl'ится
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> сервер наверное торчит через свич во всех вланах
<sharikoff> а клиент когда впнится попадает в один
<sharikoff> какой то
<sets88> такое ощущение что эти новые свичи плюют на mss в syn пакете
<sharikoff> чо хоть за свичи?
<sets88> dlink dgs-1100
<sets88> копеешные
<sets88> могу скинуть tcpdump
<sharikoff> не надо
<sharikoff> ты его пихал вместо другого?
<sharikoff> или как новый?
<sets88> новый, но у меня куча старых с которыми проблем нет
<sharikoff> я бы сделал так
<sharikoff> я бы
<sharikoff> взял один настроил бы и впехнул вместо старого
<sharikoff> если все норм  -проблема в маршрутизации
<sharikoff> если нет -техподдержка длинка смена прошивки и тд
<sets88> нет проблема 100% не в маршрутизации, старые свичи рядом работают норм
<sharikoff> вобщем думал бы дальше
<sharikoff> sets88: ты вот меня не доконца дослушиваешь
<sets88> ок
<sets88> слушаю теперь
<sharikoff> я говорю настрой один как старый и воткни вместо старого, если норм -значит маршрутизация стопудово может не со стороны сервера
<sets88> все? :)
<sharikoff> а со стороны свича а именно кося какой нть с настройкой виланов по дефолту
<sharikoff> ну может я и неправ
<sets88> просто уже пробовал :)
<sharikoff> в любом случае решишь -расскажи как решил
<sharikoff> sets88: пробовал и нифига?
<sets88> старые работают нормально
<sharikoff> втыкал вместо и не пингуется?
<sharikoff> а трейс чо говорит?
<sets88> да нет все пингуется
<sharikoff> а чо не так то?
<sets88> если пакет маленький то все ок
<sets88> curl'ю, не работает, т.к. пакет большой
<sharikoff> интересно..
<sets88> да, при инициации соединения в SYN пакете сервер указывает MSS - 1412 т.к. MTU у ppp соединения 1452
<sets88> но свич игнорирует MSS и шлет пакеты по 1.5кб
<sets88> поидее он должен вписываться в 1412 байт правильно?
<sharikoff> угу
<skai-falkorr> и снова пришли к тому, что я уже сказал:)свичепроблемы:)
 * skai-falkorr пропатчил либатсрал
<sharikoff> может он базарит не с тем?
<sets88> да нет снифаю вижу соединение
<sets88> шлет пакет в 1.5 кб сервер шлет ему назад ICMP пакет 2636 Destination unreachable (Fragmentation needed)
<sets88> 2636 лишнее :)
<sets88> не удали при копировании :)
<sets88> шлет пакет в 1.5 кб сервер шлет ему назад ICMP пакет Destination unreachable (Fragmentation needed)
<sets88> но свичу на это абсолютно плевать он продолжает шпарить по 1.5кб
<sets88> короче вопрос один: или у меня из жопу руки ростут или у длинковцев
<sets88> хотелось бы знать наверняка
<sharikoff> nfrc
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> еще вопросы назрели
<sharikoff> у тя там случаем донт фрагмент на серваке не стоит?
<sharikoff> если стоит на интерфейсе тогда понятно
<sharikoff> если нет думаем дальше
<sets88> нет, с остальными свичами фсе фрагментится нормально
<sets88> может tcpdump выслать, могу закурлить нормальный свич DES-1100 и этот новый DSG-1100
<sharikoff> выложи куда нть
<sets88> ща
<skai-falkorr> sets88: <телепати мод он> может это старый известный релизный глюк данной железяки.зайди на фтп длинка и проверь прошвки.если есть новая - глянь в ченджлоги.
<sets88> skai-falkorr может быть, проверю
<sharikoff> sets88: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/136871/ читал?
<sharikoff> или ты писал? =))
<sets88> sharikoff :)) не не я, пока не читал, похоже интересная статейка :)
<sets88> sharikoff куда дамп залить? :)
<skai-falkorr> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<skai-falkorr> же
<skai-falkorr> !topic | sets88
<ubuntuhelp> sets88: Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<sets88> skai-falkorr бинарник?
<skai-falkorr> sets88: rghost
<skai-falkorr> тада
<skai-falkorr> minus.com
<skai-falkorr> dropbox
<skai-falkorr> ubuntu one
<skai-falkorr> ownCloud
<skai-falkorr> skydrive
<skai-falkorr> sets88: ну в общем выбора много
<sharikoff> sugarsync
<sets88> skai-falkorr спасибо :)
<skai-falkorr> sets88: icloud
<sharikoff> sets88: не морочься
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: то есть это тебе было:)
<sharikoff> вопрос ответ покажи
<sharikoff> да и хватит
<sets88> http://minus.com/mBZFpQxGv
<sets88> короче 10.90.90.20 это DES-1100 - нормально работает, а 10.90.90.30 - это DSG-1100 нифига не работает :)
<iCON> Здравствуйте. Есть кто-нибудь, кто мог бы помочь мне в вопросе по ubuntu?
<openvoid> !ask | iCON
<ubuntuhelp> iCON: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> iCON: а с чего ты решил, что мы имеем отношение к убунте?это канал вышивания крестиком
<iCON> Спасибо за отзывчивость.
<sets88> посмотрел ftp dlink'а нет свежих прошивок на этот свич
<iCON> Ладно, блин. Какую версию лучше скачать для нетбука на AMD C-30 ?
<sets88> sharikoff открылся дамп?
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> и чем его в мак ос открыть =)
<sets88> wireshark :)
<sets88> sharikoff открылся?
<sharikoff> ставлю
<sets88> sharikoff я надеюсь я не сильно напрягаю такими вопросами? :)
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> оно еще и иксы запускает
<sets88> фигасе :)
<sets88> sharikoff я отойду на несколько минут :)
<sharikoff> ок
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, что за сурогат - "блин"?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: эт блюдо.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: вкусное
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: употреблять с сиропом
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, "(05:10:23 PM) sharikoff: оно еще и иксы запускает"
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: суровые блинчики
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: бородатые
 * useall закатал skai-falkorr в асфальт и сделал вид,что так ОНО и было..
 * skai-falkorr посмеялся над потугами мелких людишек и дальше пошел пить чай
<sets88> sharikoff я вернулся, запустил wireshark?
<sharikoff> sets88: кооче я отходил и этот шарк не запустился на маке
<sharikoff> гат такой
<sets88> :) я честно говоря незнаю есть ли какие нибудь еще анализаторы трафика
<sets88> но думаю подойдет любой, т.к. дамп обычный raw
<sharikoff> ты где живешь?
<sharikoff> всмысле время у тя московское?
<sets88> да, Белгородская обл
<sharikoff> село ракитное?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> шютка
<sets88> :)) не, Шебекино
<sharikoff> вопщем у меня пол двенадцатого. если терпит я завтре на работу приду поковыряю
<sharikoff> там винда
<sets88> могу скрины сделать :)
<sets88> думаю картинки в маке не будет проблем открыть :)
<sharikoff> я ж говорил сам текст выложи
<sharikoff> а лучше пришли
<sharikoff> я те в приват написал
<sets88> хм...надо подумать raw в текст перевести :)
<sharikoff> да кусок вопрос ответ прям с консоли
<sets88> там без анализатора не поймешь :)
<sets88> ща ченить придумаю :)
<sets88> точно нашел вариант :) tshark - консольный полу wireshark
<sets88> http://paste.org/45098
<sets88> 10.90.90.20 - DES-1100 работает нормально, 10.90.90.30 - DSG-1100 нифига не работает.
<sets88> в общем у них даже вебинтерфейсы одинаковый
<sets88> одинаковые*
<sets88> sharikoff есть идеи?
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям! Подскажите пожалуйста где мне найти запущенный скайп - на рабочем столе никаких иконок или значков нету (( Супруга сидела за компом и что-то "тыкнула.
<propellerdnk> но сообщения что кто-то появился в скайпе или вышел оегулярно появляются
<sets88> propellerdnk я так предполагаю ты устанавливал скайп со skype.com?
<propellerdnk> совершенно верно!
<sets88> нужно было ставить из репозитория
<propellerdnk>  щас попробую
<sets88> т.к. скайп с skype.com не отображается в трее
<propellerdnk>  Благодарю!
<sets88> незачто :)
<propellerdnk> в синаптике показыват что он уже установлен. удалить ?
<sets88> да
<propellerdnk> в смысле удалить и поставить по-новому?
<Lex_S> только теперь не с сайта
<sets88> да
<sets88> sharikoff ты еще тут?
<baronos> а есть разница интеграции скайпа с сайта или с синаптика?
<sets88> для последних убунт, есть
<vitalya213> подскажите , как настроить рабочую температуру для кулеров? проц амд , рабочая темп 60-70 градусов, а система зря гонит ее до 50-60
<SergeyIT> чем больше температура, тем меньше время жизни
<propellerdnk> Вы будете смеяться- удалил - установил скайп по новой при попытке войти на аккаунт"гавкает" что он уже запущен )  у меня релиз 10.04
<[Raiden]> какой ужас на лоре про куунту
<vitalya213> но винты быстрее выйдут из строя при такой работе
<propellerdnk> а можно сделать что-бы в окне чата не отображались сервисные сообщения типа "вошел-вышел"
<propellerdnk> ?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: срач?а ты что ожидал от лора во вполне мирной и нормальной новости
<[Raiden]> да не, там новость про конец финансирования
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/7382220
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я знаю.я и говорю
<sets88> в консоли напиши: killall -9 skype
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: переводят кубунту на модель коммюнити дистра.как и хубунта будет
<sets88> propellerdnk в консоли напиши: killall -9 skype
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ничего плохого.даж хорошо.авось допилят сообществом своими силами
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но срача, будто похороны
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я прав?
<[Raiden]> да оно и так как бы устраивает.
<[Raiden]> может и похороны
<propellerdnk> кроме консоли другого варианта (перезагрузка) нет?
<[Raiden]> текущие люди могут уйти. Это врятли хорошо скажется на кубунте
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не ухоядт.просто глава разрабов не работает теперь на ней рабочий день.подумаешь
<SergeyIT> ...и останется одна юнити...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: и слава богу
<sets88> propellerdnk перезагрузка поможет, но это же не наш метод
<propellerdnk> та уже "консольнулся"  )
<[Raiden]> Может ничего не изменится, кроме статуса
<[Raiden]> или ... Убунта уже потеряла некоторый интерес к ней, в пользу минта. За счет гтк. Теперь ещё может потерять за счет кде
<[Raiden]> и не только минта
<[Raiden]> в общем иметь деньги и желание мало. Надо ещё как минимум мозг
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> четут, все хаете кубунту ? прально )
<User586[web]> Ubuntu 10.10 вылетает в gdm, как решить проблему?
<skai-falkorr> User586[web]: sudp apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<skai-falkorr> User586[web]: и перестать сносить лишнего
<User586[web]> skai-falkorr  она снесет все мои установленные программы?
<skai-falkorr> User586[web]: а еще отымеет кота и наблюет в кактус.
<User586[web]> о_О
<Roma> Привет народ как поставить Windows рядом с Ubuntu?
<User586[web]> хз я на виндовс ставил её
<toxa> :)
<Roma> wubi
<Roma> не это не то
<Roma> у меня есть разделы, я запускаю установку окошек файлы копируются
<Roma> но после перезагрузки. когда должна начаться установка с жескара,
<Roma> пишет загрузка того
<Roma> алес
<Roma> короче загрузка не идёт
<Roma> а почему?
<Roma> как разбивать жёсткий под неё?
<User586[web]> чака нориса позвать
<Roma> есть хоть один компетентный профессионал? а не нуб-школоло?
<Roma> нет тогда пока
<toxa> :)
<toxa> Рома.... а ты у гугла спроси... он тебе подробно расскажет
<User586[web]> аххааха toxa +1
<Lex_S> чуть ли не самый популярный вопрос в гугле на тему линуксов
<[Raiden]> шутники блин
<toxa> интересно... а если в Microsoft позвонить... и спросить... они помогут.. при налиции лицензии...
<Lex_S> =)
<Lex_S> ну, в новый загрузчик висты\7 добавляется через bcdedit кажется, так что должны помочь если знают про это)
<[Raiden]> есть статья на майкрасофт.ком , как удалить линукс и поставить виндовс
<[Raiden]> могут туда послать
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, видел? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/kubuntu-to-become-community-only-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> угу
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ты настолько уникален, что только ты видел новость, которую уже сутки мусолят все, кому не лень
<Lex_S> )))))
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ты настолько самовлюблен, что не заметил того, что вопрос и новость адресованы не тебе!
<Lex_S> а чё, в кубунте какие-то особые кеды?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Всё, суши весла, кубунты не будет! ))))
<artus> Lex_S, да, мертвые уже )
<Lex_S> гг
<[Raiden]> У меня если что на 1 из разделов стоит опенсусе с кде
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> ну, это ж не юнити
<Lex_S> кеды для всех дистров есть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Уверен, сусе тоже что-нибудь "придумает" ))))0
<[Raiden]> Врятли
<Lex_S> чёта ведра с патчами нету
<[Raiden]> Придумывать скорее всего придется канониклу.  Т.к. сча намечается ооток людей
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну если юнити не допилят, то да.
<Lex_S> а чё его пилить
<Lex_S> у меня вроде 5.0 не падало
<[Raiden]> и куда его пилить
<Lex_S> а вот третьегном чтото сегфолтится периодически
<[Raiden]> В общем-то, меняется только статус кубунты. Сам дист ростается, как я понимаю
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В перфект и возможность самому под себя как гном 2-ой настроить, а не пользовать заготовку от школоты как в винде.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Отстается, но качество его скорее всего повлияет.
<[Raiden]> Если после 12.04 изменится качество, то после 12.04 я уже буду не убунтойдом. Больше врятли что-то изменится )
<Nor8> Ну так то да, но тебе какая разница, на чем кеды, на сусе или на убунту )))
<Nor8> На сусе, говорят, они даже получше собраны. Или врут?
<[Raiden]> Я не заметил какой-то разницы
<Dmitry> Они везде одинаковые :)
<[Raiden]> какие-то патчи могут быть, н оя думаю это больше в плане тем и логотипов.
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не только. Я не слежу.
<rapidsp> на сусе чет никак не залезу - то это не так, то это не эдак :)
<rapidsp> кубунту наверное зоибирует :)
<rapidsp> и=м
<Nor8> ))
<rapidsp> хотя kde pim в 4.8 стал совсем плохой
<Dmitry> в 4.8 много мусора
<Nor8>  После перехода на третий гном у всех дистров "чтто то не так!" )))
<rapidsp> возможно :)
<baronos> Оо
<Lex_S> разбудили)
<baronos> тригном то тут при чем?)
<rapidsp> Dmitry: глубокомысленно :)
<Lex_S> оно таки собирается без семантического десктопа?
<Dmitry> rapidsp: я очень старался :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тригном мышевозная ересь
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хмм, интересно, а если научиться комбинации использовать, не?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а смысл?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: мышевозности это не уменьшит
<skai-falkorr> для простейщих действий
<baronos> например
<artus> skai-falkorr, новый аргумент ? ))
<Lex_S> оо
<skai-falkorr> artus: старый.мышевозности в нем в несколько раз больше, чем в юнити.пока не поправят - нет им прощения
<Lex_S> холивар)
<artus> skai-falkorr, по мне так юнитя мышевознее некуда )  и да, не пофигу где хоткеи настраивать?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: не.мои претензии они уже знают
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык хоткеи спасают, но не везде.а там, где хоткеи неудобны - гном мышевозен
<skai-falkorr> до ужаса
<skai-falkorr> я задолбюался бегать мышей в нем
<artus> Lex_S, сначала скай кричал что юнитя фигня, теперь кричит что круче нету ) вобщим у него сезонное )
<Lex_S> ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: почему сезонное?юнити 3 фигня полная
<artus> skai-falkorr, ставь тайтловый , будет те без мыши)
<skai-falkorr> artus: вообще не настраиваемая и нестабльная
<skai-falkorr> artus: но ты не поверишь, уже юнити 5
<Lex_S> ну почему, после хорошей настройки вполне даже юзабельное
<Lex_S> но к главному меню активного окна в верхней панели я так и не смог привыкнуть
<artus> skai-falkorr, мне смысла нет верить ) мне оно противно и посему нафиг )
<skai-falkorr> кстати андроедоюзеры
<skai-falkorr> выпустили хром для андроедов
<baronos> я понимаю если бы вместо монитора был проектор во всю стену комнаты с мега разрешением то мышь вести в угол долго
<skai-falkorr> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.android.chrome
<artus> baronos, вобщето пофигу на размер экрана) мышу вести одинаково )
<artus> skai-falkorr, есть же провереный долфин HD )) нафиг хром , хотя затестить надо
<baronos> artus: долфин ХД крут)
<skai-falkorr> https://lh6.ggpht.com/krbVZ66ijx5ckl2w-62ILZKB5KrD3cU28eSmB_5PMMCwhUUxqJ6F8u9U2lodrJAFLRg
<artus> baronos, дада
<skai-falkorr> но только для брикета мороженки
<skai-falkorr> хром я имею ввиду
<artus> тогда точно ненужен)
<propellerdnk>   в каком месте настраивается ширина полосы прокрутки открытого окна?у меня узковатой получилась после установки системы
<Nor8> skai-falkorr Только с версией 4 и выше работает
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: эммм. а ты не заметил 00:51:04  skai-falkorr | но только для брикета мороженки
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вррдеж сказано уже
<Nor8> Пока печатал, ты уточнил. Вроде можно жеж понять то.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: а зачем отправил, раз я уточнил?минута прошла же целая
<Nor8> Время относительно, ты знал об этом?
<skai-falkorr> ясно.ты в глубокой накурке
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr:  Это единственное, с чем ты можешь соотнести относительность времени или более зрелый и трезвый опыт претит тебе как нечто угрожающее?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: нет.это единственное объяснение твоему бреду и унылым попыткам оправдаться
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: другой вариант, что ты дебил, я решил отложить на потом.чтобы оставалась надежда, что ты не совсем уныл
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr: Перед тобой, дитя, никто не оправдывается, а витееватость  фраз не более  способ послать туда, куда обычно таких как ты посылают!
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr:  И твоя последняя фраза доказывает, что большего ты не заслуживаешь!
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: нюню.самое унылое оправдание, что я от тебя слышал.пожалуй вариант все-таки живуч.ибо только дебил может пытаться оскорблять возрастом:)
<skai-falkorr> эхх
<skai-falkorr> а ведь раньше ты казался нормальным
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr: Ты им никогда не казался, не льсти себе.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: я не льщу себе.в отличие от тебя я умею взглянуть на себя.а ты продолжай обманывать себя и дальше
<skai-falkorr> Nautilus has been updated to include undo support (only 15 years in the making!)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: отлично сказано про гноморазрабов:)
<Lex_S> о чём речь вообще?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: гыы а я думал она всегда была)))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: походу нет
<skai-falkorr> baronos: точно нет
<skai-falkorr> в 3.2
<skai-falkorr> в 3.5.5 появилась
<skai-falkorr> и научили 12.04 стирать историю зейтгейста стирать и не записывать
<baronos> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/nautilus/3.3/nautilus-3.3.5.changes
<baronos> не то немного скинул)
<[Raiden]> оставшиеся 3 кнопки не вырезали?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Скорее впендюрили их в центр неподвижно ))))
<baronos> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/evolution/3.3/evolution-3.3.5.news
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык куда уж меньше.и главное обновление этого дня - переименовали user themes в appearance
<skai-falkorr> если верить ченджам
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и че там?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: много багфиксов))))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну управление зейтгейстом полезно для параноиков и любителей цп
<baronos> О_о http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-terminal/3.3/
<baronos> вышел всё таки
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/02/07/law/
<skai-falkorr> хоть чет правильное сделали
<skai-falkorr> baronos: чеинджлог бедный
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: ты не только заголовок читай
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ниче практически не поменяли
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: а я прочел
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну да, я смотрю щас все 3,3,5 в основном багфиксы.
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: отменили оправдание "а я не знал, что ей так мало".
<skai-falkorr> baronos: удивительно для корректирующего релиза
<baronos> и не говори))
<Lex_S> откуда тока такие берутся вообще
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: програмисты пишут.прежде чем мажорный релиз выпустить
<Lex_S> м?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ну откуда такие берутся.корректирующие релизы:)
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> я про людей)
<Lex_S> про новость
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ну так.это мир
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33021
<markmx> ну что, симантек уже в свн? можно попробовать аптгетить?
<DigitGhost> народ проблема! не могу восстановить граб2 то пишет что не видит типы файловых систем, то пишет что не примонтирован dev. восстанавливаюсь через chroot. раздел boot home tmp swap и система - 4 штуки. ка правильно поднять граб, если его снесла установле
<artus> !grub | DigitGhost
<ubuntuhelp> DigitGhost: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> последняя ссылка
<DigitGhost> товарищь иди сам в гугл. я говорю ситуация нестандартная
<DigitGhost> всё что надо примонтировал
<Oleg> Всем привет!
<DigitGhost> говорю граб-инсталл - орет что не хочет по абсурдной совершенно причине
<Oleg> Как восстановить логический раздел на диске?
<artus> DigitGhost, ты сначала по ссылке сходи
<DigitGhost> проверяю то на что жалуется - не на что жаловаться все на месте!
<artus> DigitGhost, а вообще был у меня такой прикол ) точно такой же ) не лечится
<Sergey_IT> нестандартно, это точно "раздел boot home tmp swap и система - 4"
<artus> только переустановка, я так и не понял в чем дело, причем 2 раза такое ловил
<Oleg> ПОМОЩЬ!!!!
<DigitGhost> ну 5 разделов
<artus> @kick Oleg не ори
<DigitGhost> а че не реально просто загново установить? ведь с той же проблемой в дэбиане - справлялся моментом. а тут не хочет(
<artus> DigitGhost, попробуй Boot-Repair , или он поможет, или переустановка
<artus> DigitGhost, ты случаем винт с виндой не подклчал ?
<[Raiden]> что бы восстанавливать через чрут, над опримонтировать ещё и дев
<[Raiden]> от текущей системы в ту в которую чрут сделан
<[Raiden]> mount --bind папка папка
<artus> [Raiden], это плавающий глюк какой то , именно глюк
<DigitGhost> к стати я восстанавливаю по вот этой инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<artus> как же вы сложности любите , повторяю еще раз, Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO  !!!!
<DigitGhost> ща гляну
<[Raiden]> мой линк лучше. А то окажешся потом без сети и без этой морды
<[Raiden]> и будешь снова куковать
<Sergey_IT> почему народ так любит кричать и давить? (
<artus> [Raiden], зачем парить себе мозг если есть сеть ))
<[Raiden]> пролема всего нестандартного
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> афк
<[Raiden]> может и баг конечно, но тольк о1 чрута точно недостаточно
<DigitGhost> я в курсе
<DigitGhost> ща вот опробую эту гуеву программу -мож поможет дауну "ом мани падме хум")
<[Raiden]> харе рама...
<artus> [Raiden], и дев и сис и все остальное я тоже монтировал, и до этого востанавливал все было гуд, но вот глюкнуло после того как подцепил винт с вендой и в нее грузился, в чем прикол был я так и не понял , причем когда я переустановил и
<artus> повтарил фишку с винтом груб пять упал ) и нифига он не реанимировался )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, ок, поверю
<artus> с тех пор винт с бубунтой я отклчаю если надо в офтопик ) ато нафиг, 2 раза за день это уже закономерность )
<[Raiden]> у тея вижу не только дебиан
<artus> ну после тех 2х приколов я ушол на дебиан) ибо был в шоке ) а вышла 11.04 - поставил на пощупать , да и винт надо было переразбивать )
<artus> воть буду обратно уходить ) ио там кавайный гш ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Если бы мне показали , когда впервые увидел линукс, к чему придут местные де... Я думаю что стер бы его нафиг.
<[Raiden]> Но это другая тема.
<artus> [Raiden], фреймбуфер и понеслась ))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> на самом деле выбераеш то что удобно и просто пользуешся )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: напомни сайт пожалуйста, ты как ссылку давал там про языки программирования (типа для новичков)
<DigitGhost> Спасиб эта гуёвая прога спасла грабЪ. Хотя я отношусь к гуям недоверительно.
<artus> DigitGhost, вот тогда в следуйщий раз не кричи а хотябы по линку пройди :)
<artus> особенно когда дают конкретную ссылку )
<DigitGhost> ну, просто иногда засядет 12 летний ботан в такой чат и начинает спинным мозгом в экран брызгать, мол "я линукс-махатма а ты олень"  вот и перестаёшь доверять людям)
<artus> DigitGhost, ну та не ходи по чатам )))
<DigitGhost> =) да, мне место на башорге, пора выполнить рекомендуемую ихним девизом комманду (=
<artus> baronos, дай еще скрин свой какой нить )
<DigitGhost> всем ещё раз спасиб
<artus> незачто )
<baronos> artus: alltray всё таки пригодился, правда скудные у него опции)
<Sergey_IT> baronos: это? http://www.firststeps.ru/
<baronos> Sergey_IT: спс)
<baronos> artus: http://i.minus.com/inuOkad3xoSUT.png
<artus> эх, чтоль поставить
<Sergey_IT> baronos, запомни, первыйшаг - по-аглицки )
<artus> токмо лень бекапить свои плюшечки все
<baronos> Sergey_IT: хехе, теперь гугл за меня запомнит)))
<baronos> artus: при установки дай другое имя пользователя ОС и не форматируй /home, и сохранится все от убунту ;)
<artus> baronos, да я то могу и переименовать , это не столь важно, всеравно если переезжать то с концами, я в плане вспомнить все свои плюшечки и не забыть их сложить отдельно
<baronos> artus: хехе) понимаю)
<Sergey_IT> artus, а ты записи не делаешь?
<artus> Sergey_IT, чего и куда я какой скриптик воткнул и чего для какого скриптика в каком конфиге правил ? не ) как то не додумался )
<artus> 1н минус ) захотелось раз в год-полтора поставить себе че нить другое , а привыкс уже )
<Sergey_IT> artus, я основное записывал на сервере, чтобы при переустановке sh запустил и все встало
<Sergey_IT> на десктопе это конечно не принципиально, как правило
<[Raiden]> можно дать тоже имя. Тогда как раз совпадет уид и гид , если предыдущий юзер тоже первый создавался
<[Raiden]> т.е. права на файлы совпадут
<artus> хотя, вобщето, у меня лежат бекапы всех моих систем за последние 4-5 лет ))) так, на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> имя тут в обещм-т опофиг, но влияет на имя хомпапки
<[Raiden]> хотя всё меняется после.
<artus> ладно, будем по тихоньку бекапится и автоинталяшку наполнять :)
 * baronos :)
<artus> опс, забыл как зовется приблуда для подсчета размеров файлопапок
<[Raiden]> du , mcdu
<[Raiden]> ncdu т.е.
<artus> ncdu, точно
<baronos> artus: сразу скажу, что аптитуд может поломать д7, т.к. это не стабильная ОС, я юзаю апт-гет так безопасней))
<artus> ))
<artus> ну потерпеть то до лета всего лиш)
<baronos> он к осени выйдет, летом на заморозку(
<artus> у вот с заморозки и не поломаеш )
<baronos> хехе)) ну а мне и сейчас кавайно тут живется ;)
<artus> главное вичатик в дропбокс скинуть)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> artus ты про логи?
<baronos> тыщ
<artus> shenmue, и логи тоже ) конфиг в целом ) логи у меня с 10го года )
<shenmue> зачем их хранить мну не понимает. особенно те что через веб доступны. пока найдешь во флуде все что нужно помереть можно
<artus> shenmue, alias chatznc='cat /home/artus/.weechat/logs/irc.znc.\#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog G '
<artus> alias -g   G='| grep'
<shenmue> это у тебя поиск по логам?
<artus> eue
<artus> угу
<artus> а ты думал я банометом от балды чтоль машу ^_^, нее, сначала читаем личное дело
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> так и понял. хранить компромат надо долго =) и на всех
<artus> ахха )
<baronos> artus: гыы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHCN0TZDx_Y
<shenmue> багу то починили?
<shenmue> с пингом и .рф   зоной?
<[Raiden]> у меня не пингует
<baronos> traceroute идет а пинг нет)
<shenmue> у меня даже трасировка не идет
<shenmue> даже айпи не могу глянуть
<baronos> shenmue: нормально идет traceroute www.сиськи.рф
<[Raiden]> а у тебя traceroute6 или просто traceroute
<[Raiden]> котоырй просто, другой пакет и он всё находит
<[Raiden]> у меня в разукрашенном виде )
<baronos> у меня и iotop работает)
 * artus тихонько бекапитцо
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/417188/8bf2f001
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/417189/a57c759e :'(
<shenmue> [Raiden] грц сам делал или скомпилявил откуданибуть?
<[Raiden]> artus: traceroute пает поставь, у тебя его нету
<[Raiden]> стырил, немног опопроавил что-то
<artus> [Raiden], да что ты говориш )))
<artus> был же
<shenmue> это вы прикольно придумали терминал фоткать
<[Raiden]> artus: сам посмотри ,у тебя traceroute6 , у него бинарник так зовется и грк не находит.
<[Raiden]> либо вообще никакой
<artus> а кито у меня трасероут обычный удялял Oo
 * shenmue злобно захихикал
<shenmue> любопытно а провайдера можно заддосить?
<[Raiden]> кажется отсюда брал и рпвил uname , что ещё не помню. http://make-linux.blogspot.com/2011/02/grc.html
<shenmue> грц еще на хабре выклаадывали . тооолстый такой. у мен чот он не сработал
<artus> baronos, ты ж не убегай никуда ) я щас ставить буду )
<baronos> artus: я тут)
<shenmue> а что ставить?
<artus> shenmue, нескажуууу ^_^
<shenmue> а рм рф в консоль ?
<artus> ммм, можно конечно , но нафиг )
<shenmue> читаю щас про beatbox
<baronos> от элементари который?
<shenmue> очередной плеер на весь экран
<shenmue> ага
<baronos> у них почтовик мне понравился
<[Raiden]> another player without cue
<baronos> shenmue: http://elementaryos.org/discover/postler
<Lex_S> чё все находят в этих плеерах на весь экран
<artus> Lex_S, а что находять в стремный винампоподобных поделках ?
<artus> *х
<baronos> я все приложения к трею приговорил)) и настроил глобалкеи для переключения музыки))
<Lex_S> ну кому как
<Lex_S> мне например не надо знать что покупают с данным треком в магазинах, как часто я его слушаю  за день, какая у него красивая обложка и тд...
<[Raiden]> плейеры базы удобны. А в лине ещё можно кинуть на 1 из столов
<[Raiden]> вот только... куе играет фактически только клементин
<Lex_S> вроде не такая уж и новая фича
<[Raiden]> меня вообще эта проблема улыбает. Авторы плейеров под линукс не могу ттекст отпарсить
<shenmue> [Raiden] куе у меня вообще увсе играет
<baronos> artus: поглядел прогноз, установка благоприятная сегодня :D
<Lex_S> жалкая винампоподобная поделка умеет это искаропки
<shenmue> дидбиф влц и ритмбокс
<shenmue> не играет плеер тока мой =( приходится конвертить
<artus> baronos, да? гуд) я уже финиш фижу по прятанюю в закрома родины )
<baronos> artus: гуд)
<baronos> ух на канале гш суета началась с началом выхода 3,3,5 ))
<Lex_Sh> опять чтоле чатег повис
<Lex_Sh> чтото подозрительно тихо на всех каналах
<artus> прячутцо
<Lex_Sh> а, знач не повис
<Lex_Sh> да какаято странная фича
<Lex_Sh> при обрывах, вместо того чтобы сделать реконнект, irc уходит в пинги
<Lex_Sh> там смотришь - никто ничё не пишет, и задержка внизу 800
<artus> zsh юзай )
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> а причём тут шелл?
<artus> Lex_Sh, а тебя быстренько от него отбросит )
<artus> да и реконектитцо не будеш )
<Lex_Sh> гг
<[Raiden]> Недавние релизы libpng и libtiff потребовали пересборки всех зависящих от них пакетов; они перемещены из [testing] в основные репы. Как обычно, не забудьте полностью обновить вашу систему, а также проверьте , не требуется ли пересборка вашим сторонним
<[Raiden]> пакетам (в особенности cairo-* пакетам из AUR).
<[Raiden]> со страницы арча
<[Raiden]> прикиньте если из аура много софтин...
<Lex_Sh> а мне свкатно было обновлять
<[Raiden]> небинарные репы в общем геморой
<Lex_Sh> раньше такое с qt-шным софтом было)
<artus> мм, навскидку строчку для полного dd флешки загрузочной никто не скажет? или тупо dd if=/dev/sd*  of=backup.iso ?
<[Raiden]> можно и так.
<[Raiden]> только наоборот наверное
<[Raiden]> а нет, ок, не так прочел задачу
<artus> ну мне сначала надо образ флешки сделать , ато как то потом лень ее по новому учить загружатся
<[Raiden]> только не все флешки так делаются, что на них изо
<[Raiden]> бывает фат  , с файлами + загрузчик
<artus> да мне снести и потом вернуть 1н к 1нму
<artus> ну можно .img
<[Raiden]> можно так, если надо ыстрей мжно указать bs= , по умолчанию читает блоки по 512 байт
<[Raiden]> 4M например
<artus> угу
<Lex_Sh> чёб посмотреть
<artus> может тупо /dev/sdc грабить а не sdc1 , интересно, такой финт ушами пройдет
<artus> вроде должен же
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: Я это смотрю. Сильно на любителя http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/24948/
<Lex_Sh> ы
<Lex_Sh> молодой лундгрен
<Lex_Sh> прикольно
<[Raiden]> artus: sdc
<artus> уже граблю  )
<[Raiden]> иначе получишь только разде. без мбр
<artus> 30.34 M/s   23.35 M/s  0.00 % 89.33 % dd if=/dev/sdc conv=sync,noerror bs=8M of=sdc.img
<artus> еще гиг))
<[Raiden]> к визи готовишся чтоли?
<baronos> [Raiden]: тсс контору спалишь))
<Lex_Sh> визи?
<Lex_Sh> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/453374/ лол, ремейк?
<shenmue> не знают на чем бабки сорвать. снимают снова человек пук... снимают девушка с татуировкой дракона.... просто ппц
<[Raiden]> похоже
<shenmue> скоро будет "прибытие поезда" римейк
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: вот ещё ничего http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/1968/
<[Raiden]> а новое и так везде описано
<Lex_Sh> ага, клёвое кино
<Lex_Sh> на гребне волны с ним же тоже бодренькое
<Lex_Sh> вообще что-то глядя на современные киношедевры тянет на старенькое кено
<Lex_Sh> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/02/01/623861/12.jpg гг ещё один гш?
<shenmue> скрот еще и в зипе
<shenmue> мда...
<Lex_Sh> это на 3дньюсе статья тем кому не понравилось юнити :D
<Lex_Sh> я вообще удивлён что там такое постят
<Lex_Sh> http://www.3dnews.ru/workshop/623861
<[Raiden]> это больше похоже на обычный гш
<[Raiden]> и несколько расширений
<Lex_Sh> там про какойто Cinnamon
<shenmue> Но хотелось бы всё-таки чего-нибудь не очень тяжёлого,
<shenmue> угу гш прям подходит
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> синамон это тот самый форк от минт
<[Raiden]> в теории, гш на яве + расширения. Т.е. любая фирма может нанать пару ява прогеров и делать свои форки
<[Raiden]> будет в каждом дистре свой Гш
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Хотя по сути так оно со всем софтом. если скажем у меня та же версия прогарммы но я пару патчей наложил и собрал с другими версиями либ, форк это или нет? Если да, то каждый дист рпо сути отдельный форк софта
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот ночной бред
<Lex_Sh> рутрекер всё отдыхает
<artus> ддсють
<Lex_Sh> можно пока фоткнуть свою флешку на 500 гиг и заглянуть в папочку "разобрать"
<Lex_Sh> в*
<Lex_Sh> там наверняка и тёмный ангел есть)
<[Raiden]> меня дц спас
<[Raiden]> eiskaltdc++ клиент. Часть хабов провайдера, часть с инета
<Lex_Sh> а я ждал californication от новафильма
<shenmue> видать там прирост из за рутрекера
<Lex_Sh> а они чтото тормозят
<shenmue> eiskaltdc++ няшка
<shenmue> лана всем сопки
<Lex_Sh> и тебя также
<Lex_Sh> надо тоже чёто намутить
<Lex_Sh> а то почти три ночи а всё не спицо
<[Raiden]> выключи комп. Минут через 5 срубит
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<baronos> Lex_Sh: а я от лоста посмотрел калифорнию) тоже не плохо)
<Lex_Sh> а мне именно их перевод нравится)
<baronos> Lex_Sh: кстати у тебя после 00,00 часов ускоряется инет?
<Lex_Sh> ага, ускоряется
<Lex_Sh> количество реконнектов чятика ускоряется
<Lex_Sh> у меня всегда 14 мегабит)
<baronos> жулики вы в ростове))
<Lex_Sh> я не в ростове)
<baronos> ну в области ростова)
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> чёто ты спросил за инет и  меня ваще половина сайтов грузиться перестала
<baronos> ппц уже месяц не могу найти ковер аккустическую версию леди гага бэд романс(((
<Lex_S> baronos: ты зря спросил про мой инет
<Lex_S> он такой стеснительный что сразу отвалился
<baronos> Lex_S: :D
<Lex_S> тока щас зашло
<Lex_S> ну хоть не забаненный айпишнег дали
<Lex_S> а то на венете 87.117 половину перебанили
<baronos> Нашел урааааа))
<Lex_S> кого?
<[Raiden]> поверметлу не слушаете?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdy6MW3YMW4
<baronos> [Raiden]: это две мои любимые группы  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZo8s1GFzM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYYF7UA52po&feature=related
<[Raiden]> у..
<[Raiden]> я любл юпомелодичней и подобрее чтоли ) Слейер это вообще.
<baronos> хехе)) а это когда сентиментальное настроение http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sCkAvh50Vs
<[Raiden]> !nick |Dexel
<ubuntuhelp> Dexel: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> тетка ничего
<baronos> и голос отличный)
<baronos> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-shell/3.3/gnome-shell-3.3.5.news
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-08
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwNAltqEGjI
<dexel_irc> 1
<dexel_irc> Кто знаком с gdevilspie?
<baronos> лично не знаком но видел тут) https://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<dexel_irc> Подскажите кто-нить как запускать приложения на своих рабочих столах при входе в систему
<artus> скрипты , автозагрузка
<dexel_irc> С каким параметром например gnome-terminal запускать, чтобы он стартонул на пятом, к примеру, рабочем столе?
<dexel_irc> То, что мой скрипт будет в автозапуске - понятное дело. Какие параметры прописать для активации на определённом рабочем столе?
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: в гноме  только гдевилспай или какое-то кривое расширение для ГШ. В юнити - ест ькомпиз , в ccsm ест ьправила для окон
<[Raiden]> в кде - в свойствах юбого заголовка окна )
<dexel_irc> Gnome2
<artus> [Raiden], вот компиз у тебя есть только в прям в одном юнити?? ))
<artus> или в гноме его резко отменили :D
<[Raiden]> artus: я не говорил что тольк ов юнити
<[Raiden]> я говорил юнити = ест ькомпиз
<[Raiden]> artus: если речь про гном-шелл , то резко отменили
<artus> в гноме  только гдевилспай или какое-то кривое расширение для ГШ  В юнити - ест ькомпиз
<[Raiden]> ну да, гном3 = гномшелл
<artus> значит судя по этим словам компиз остался только в юнити)
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: в г2 всё выше перечисленное , но подробне йне могу. Под рукой нету )
<[Raiden]> artus: верно, ещё можно использовать в кде )
<[Raiden]> использование в гном3 озночает отказ от всег очто удет написан одля гном-шелл
<artus> [Raiden], ой да лааадно )
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: в общем как-то так http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0208/h_1328662236_9892623_6659dfdaa3.png
<[Raiden]> на шоте гном3, но сути не меняет
<dexel_irc> Точно так и сделал. Только работает оно только с Firefox. И включает его на первый рабочий стол. Что в прочем равносильно установке лисицы в автозапуск, без той приблуды. netbeans, pidgin - не включает.
<[Raiden]> У меня работало.  типа окна может как-то неверно задан
<dexel_irc> Их кроме как установить галку и установить номер - иначе никак. Не работает.
<dexel_irc> А в настройках компиза где именно? А то с анлийским туго
<[Raiden]> Хм ,если вспомню скажу. давно не видел это
<dexel_irc> Спасибо наперёд Raiden. А то гном-сессион сломали. И влом запускать каждый раз штук 7 приложений при логине :(
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: плагин скорее всего будет нахываться размещение окон , https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wdudieH-6_4/Tam81CY0r5I/AAAAAAAAAIE/d7pAuSYB4kI/s700/fixed_windows.jpg
<[Raiden]> нижняя часть окна, там столы, гимп на 4 например
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря слабо понимаю почему они создали муттер и гном-шелл. Функционально компиз больше подходит на роль вм для юниск-лайк.
<[Raiden]> ну и квин ещё  с опенбоксом пожалуй.
<[Raiden]> хотя это не будем обсуждать
<artus> сфигли компиз юниск-лайк?
<artus> костыль на костыле и костылем погоняет )
<[Raiden]> такое моё мнение. вм умеющий правила для окон. Как разместить, где - это свойства хорошего вм для иксов\линукс
<[Raiden]> а такие поделки как муттер или метасити - это детский сад
<[Raiden]> и компиз ешё как бы самоытен, нечто интересное от опенсорс
<[Raiden]> но теперь видимо умрет )  из-за таких поделок как ГШ - вм+стол в 1 влаконе.
<baronos> хех)
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0208/h_1328664000_5188449_d94df35dd7.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> фактически гном - попытка сделать виндовс. Упростить хотя бы до его уровня или даже больше. Мигель де Икаса был впечатлен виндовс, потом убежал. А нвоый проект явно впечатлен ос IOS
<[Raiden]> всё наверное потому, что мое знакомство началось с fvwm , отсюда мнение что вм должен уметь всё.
<[Raiden]> Современный уровень - это компиз и квин. Если кто-то умет меньше - то это не забота о юзере ,а просто ущербность.  Можете меня за это побить :)
<sharikoff> ящитаю вообще что линукс на десктопе убожество =)
<dexel_irc> А что за модуль настройки КДЕ? У меня gnome2
<sharikoff> даже до уровня сраной винды не дорос пока но попытка засчитана
<artus> sharikoff, :P
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> ну куда ж там )) ога ))
<dexel_irc> Винда на десктопе - чтобы фашиков стрелять. И парнуху смотреть. А Линукс - для работы.
<sharikoff> я слишком добр сегодня..
<sharikoff> чтоб начинать холивар =)
<sharikoff> dexel_irc: поработай с автокадом или фотошопом
<artus> sharikoff, причем тут автокад и фотошоп ?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> поработать же
<artus> sharikoff, это нифига ниразу не домашний софт )
<dexel_irc> Gimp. А в автокаде работал - если маты убрать, то слов нет.
<artus> sharikoff, это тупо рабочий инструмент
<sharikoff> гимп -это гавно
<artus> sharikoff, чет я не заметил чтоб ты шлюзы на виндовсервере строил)
<sharikoff> и с этим ничего не поделать
<sharikoff> artus: так человек хочет поработать на линуксе =)
<artus> sharikoff, они немного для разного предназначены )
<sharikoff> а не мультики посмотреть
<artus> sharikoff, а ты на фре ммультики штоль смотриш?
<dexel_irc> Wolfenstein, халва, второе пришествие - да. Не более.
<sharikoff> artus: =) работаю
<sharikoff> угадай почему?
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: кде - другой де. Потяжелей в общем и функционал отличается.
<sharikoff> artus: я тя люблю и уважаю как брата за твой характер =)) точно говорю
<artus> sharikoff, ^_^
<sharikoff> будешь бицца до конца при явном проигрыше =))
<dexel_irc> Та в кедах работа - это нервотрёпка. Gnome2 - и точка.
<artus> sharikoff, да нифига ниразу )
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, я те могу тут точно также резко начать кричать что твоя фря гавно ибо есть виндовссервер :D
<sharikoff> признай уже =) и поцелуемся по братски =)))
<artus> потому что ты вечно теплое с мягким путаеш )
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: я думаю, что и не доростет.  У него нет как бы своего лица для этого. И гном3 врятли им станет.
<dexel_irc> Ладно, буду как и прежде вручную запускать проги на своих рабочих столах. Мэрси за попытку помощи.
<[Raiden]> фактически с выходом гном3 юзеры разделились ещё сильнее.
<artus> ога, прям опозиция и партизаны )
<sharikoff> надо сделать финт ушами просто
<sharikoff> например сделать полный аналог офиса
<sharikoff> такой же шустрый и удобный
<dexel_irc> Гном3 и Unity заставили весь мир просраться (извиняюсь)
<sharikoff> так же с интеграцией в оболочку
<sharikoff> или начать клепать игрухи для линя
<[Raiden]> Это тоже тяжелая тема. Прикладной софт конечно лучшеет, хотя и не весь. Такие программы как гедит не изменяются веками.
<artus> sharikoff, пусть вольют для начала столько ж баблочеловек ))
<[Raiden]> но мог бы лучшеть боле оперативно если бы был о1 апи, 1 де и т.д.
<sharikoff> тут ничего не поделать ведь юникс вей  -это выбор
<sharikoff> и это плюс с одной стороны
<[Raiden]> И фактически такое могло произойти. Ещё в 1996 году. Помешало то, что qt был несвободным с точки зрения проекта гну. Лицнзии не те.
<[Raiden]> сча он свободный ,но так вышло что в то время , спустя год, его место занял гтк и гном ) - они част ьпроекта гну считаются
<[Raiden]> это то как я это вижу.
<artus> sharikoff, ладно вредный, следи за порядком, а я пойду плющитцо )
<sharikoff> давай
<[Raiden]> Проект GNOME был основан в августе 1997 года Мигелем де Икасой и Федерико Меной Кинтеро
<[Raiden]> тогда это была панелька  и пара диалогов, а кде уже был 1.0
<[Raiden]> даже может 1.1.х  - склероз )
<[Raiden]> Хотя  ,может не только виды лицензий помешали - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> сча флудану с википедии
<[Raiden]> В то время единственным вариантом для неискушённого пользователя являлась среда KDE. Но KDE основана на инструментарии Qt фирмы Trolltech, который тогда был собственническим продуктом. Чтобы не допустить ухудшения ситуации, была инициирована разр
<[Raiden]> аботка GNOME
<[Raiden]> короче вот поворотный момент. Из-за которого сча ест ь2 основных тулкита и всякий геморой
<[Raiden]> 3.0.0-16-generic интересно основано на каком-то из 3.x.x или прям на 3.0.0
<[Raiden]> . По словам исполнительного директора сервиса, шестьдесят процентов пользовательских данных идентичны и у каждого есть не более 25 Гбайт уникальных данных.
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<GreyHorseW> всем привет, можете помочь с яркостью экрана?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<sets88> Доброе утро :)
<Gakonis> )
<sets88> sharikoff не смотрел дамп? :) Извини что пристал :)
<sharikoff> а ты его прислал?
<sharikoff> прив
<sharikoff> я те в приват мыло скинул
<sets88> привет, да скинул :)
<sharikoff> ага
<sharikoff> вижу
<sharikoff> в спам упало
<sharikoff> щас буду курить
<sets88> 10.90.90.20 это DES-1100 - нормально работает, а 10.90.90.30 - это DSG-1100 нифига не работает
<sharikoff> у тя на файрволе не порезан icmp 3 и 4 ?
<sharikoff> типы всмысле
<sets88> нет
<sharikoff> понимаешь вот какая фигня то..
<sharikoff> ты говоришь донт фрагмент не стоит
<sharikoff> тф говоришь icmp типы не режет
<sharikoff> а больше кроме сломаного свича причин нету
<sets88> ну да причем эти свичей(DSG-1100) у меня 2  и у обоих одинаковая проблема
<sets88> ты же видел в дампе один свич учитывает MSS, второй плевать хотел на MSS
<sharikoff> между тобой и ними чо нть стоит?
<sets88> маршрутизаторов нет
<sharikoff> может занижать или повышать мту?
<sets88> коммутаторы только
<sharikoff> повторитель еще чо нть
<sets88> да нет ничего такого
<sets88> да и потом как можно занизить чужой mtu?
<sets88> или повысить, в принципе только на маршрутизаторе возможно
<sharikoff> я думаю так
<sharikoff> мдет до первого свича рукопожается с ним назначается мту
<sets88> в общем отписал на форуме длинка, конечно маловероятно что что-то решат, т.к. несколько раз уже сталкивался с их поддержкой, говорят "эта фича для этого не предназначена" или "это не баг просто вы не правильно используете эту технологию" и т.д. :)
<sharikoff> свич повторяет в  другой порт до чего то
<sharikoff> опять назначается мту
<sets88> нет не назначается, только MSS
<sharikoff> или как?
<sharikoff>  Continuation or non-HTTP traffic
<sharikoff> а это что такое?
<sets88> назначается MSS в первом рукопожатии, вторым отвечает другая сторона со своим MSS потом узлы выбирают меньшее и работают по наименьшему MSS
<sets88> в дампе? ща гляну
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID1/55962.html
<sets88> первый пакет был дропнут т.к. не влез в MRU, остальной трафик считается непонятным, т.к свич пытается дослать пакеты
<sharikoff> а на длинка не рулится это?
<sharikoff> мту мру
<sharikoff> длике
<sets88> неа, да и вообще на свичах 2-го уровня такого не видел
<sets88> вот тут отписал: http://forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149566&p=796254
<sets88> вот в прошлый раз меня "послали": http://forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146950
<sharikoff> срач на 3 страницы
<sets88> ну да, только в тот момент для меня был вопрос жизни и смерти поэтому стоял на своем, и досих пор считаю что был прав, но ответ был один "вы не правильно используете данный функционал" :)
<valeriy> здравствуйте ) вопросик есть - почему при загрузке любого пакета выдается ошибка "Could not download all repository indexes "?
<sets88> правда что пора к ним на пол ставки бета тестером :) зарплата на основной работе у меня не большая так что недорого будет меня содержать :)
<sharikoff> sets88:надо твои контактики сохранить на всякий =)
<sharikoff> мало ли чо принесут
<sets88> sharikoff :) пиши, чем смогу помогу
<sharikoff> ок =)
<sets88> кстати попробовал сейчас MSS сделать 500 старые свичи нормально открываются, в дампе посмотрел пакеты бьются по 540 байт, а тому хоть ссы в глаза :D
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> значит свич
<sets88> ну да :) даже интересно что скажут в сапорте :)
<sets88> valeriy а что "sudo apt-get update" пишет?
<valeriy> sets88 тоже самое
<sets88> valeriy а полностью на paste.org?
<valeriy> непонял
<valeriy> скрины сюда кидать можно?
<sets88> да можно текст скопировать в paste.org и ссылку сюда кинуть
<valeriy> ща сделаю
<valeriy> http://goo.gl/s1mIw
<valeriy> и так при загрузке любого пакета
<sets88> valeriy http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<sets88> valeriy 30 апреля 2010 на Intrepid закончилась поддержка
<valeriy> sets88 т.е. надо одну из последних версий ставить?
<sets88> valeriy если необходимы обновления - да либо ставить LTS
<valeriy> sets88 ясно спасибо
<sets88> valeriy LTS - это Long Term Support - у них поддержка дольше
<sets88> последний LTS это - 10.04,  так же следующий релиз Ubuntu будет LTS
<sets88> valeriy незачто
<valeriy> sets88 до 8.10 стояла 8.04, там все ставилось нормально.. а 10.04 ругается на видиокарту АТИ (
<sets88> valeriy 8.04 это LTS видимо еще не удалил репозитории - такая гуманность к пользователям LTS релизов, но не беспокойтесь их тоже скоро удалят
<sets88> valeriy да, АТИ и linux обычно очень трудно помирить
<mivulf> как поменять текстовый редактор по умолчанию в unity? хочу чтоб vim  в консоли открывался по двойному клику на ярлык, это возможно? :)
<mivulf> в терминале*
<valeriy> sets88 ясно ) нет возможности на нвидио поменять, только если ноут новый брать( ладно разберусь какнибудь)
<sets88> sharikoff кстати статью что ты давал вчера на хабре о PMTU Black Hole, позновательная но это не мой случай, хотя отчасти мой ведь на ICMP frag needed свич тоже не реагирует.
<Kobzar> Всем категорический привет !
<|rapidsp|> взаимообразно
<Kobzar> не густо
<SergeyIT> и не пусто
<Kobzar> собственно есть вопрос по видео. карточка 6670 дрова проприетарные с сайта скачанные . два монитра.
<Kobzar> работает вроде нормально но есть глюк со строчкой к примеру сидя в браузере и листая форум периодически
<Kobzar> накладываются строки одна на другую,
<Kobzar> в основном происходит когда листаю страницу вверх вниз...
<Mexanik> Привет. Помогите настроить тв тюнер...
<Anton2d> Что то я малость запутался, помогите составить аргументы для add-apt-repository изходя из этой инфы: http://deb.opera.com/
<SergeyIT> Mexanik, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/1942-configure-your-tv-card-on-linux
<Anton2d> или исходя их этой инфы можно только руками в соурс лист прописать и потом ключ скачать ?
<SergeyIT> Mexanik, это была первая ссылка в гугле
<SergeyIT> Mexanik, это вторая http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1520308
<|rapidsp|> Anton2d: если установить deb, то он тебе сам пропишет
<Anton2d> Это я всё знаю, понятно. Но я так нехочу... ;) я хочу красиво.
<Anton2d> поесть через адд-апт, потом апт-гет инсталл. Мне нужно команду составить, проверить, и отдать другому человеку, что бы он в терминал запастил.
<Anton2d> *тоесть
<Vladislaw> Всем привет. Установил прогу с деб пакета, как ее можно удалить? при запуске пакета есть только "переустановить"
<|rapidsp|> apt-get remove <имя проги>
<Vladislaw> спасибо, что-то я тупанул, думал что так удаляются пакеты установленные через ключ инсталл
<Vladislaw> *удаляются только пакет
<Vladislaw> а что можно сделать с файлом(ну кроме удалить, открыть, и тд) *.asc
<Vladislaw> signature.asc , он был приаттачен к описанию бага в исходнике пакета
<mockingbird> >> кто пользуется Cherrytree ?
<Vladislaw> помогите плиз
<Vladislaw> /usr/bin/install: только что созданный файл «/usr/share/apps/ktechlab/icons/for.png» не будет переписан в «for.png»
<Vladislaw> при установке выводит это
<User352[web]> а если установить ubuntu на внешний хард, она будет работать на других компах? нужно ли для этого что-то дополнительно делать?
<SergeyIT> проприетарные драйвера не ставить
<User352[web]> а они после установки оси ставятся или в процессе неё это указывается?
<|rapidsp|> после
<SergeyIT> User352[web], ну и сеть для каждого компа может настраивать отдельно придется, если соединения разные
<SergeyIT> User352[web], с этим менеджер сети обычно справляется
<mockingbird> приколитесь, прототип терминала на JS/WebKit: > http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit/
<andrex> из рабочего инструмента сделали бяку
<mockingbird> andrex: как сказать, идея хорошая, важна реализация, развитие то не остановишь
<Vladislaw> mcopidl кто знает где найти это для Ubuntu 11.04
<mockingbird> andrex: народ интересуется, у него на гите вотчеров: 3,502 чела + 152 форка >> https://github.com/unconed/TermKit
<Vladislaw> Вот: "configure: error: The important program mcopidl was not found!
<Vladislaw> Please check whether you installed aRts correctly"
<andrex> Vladislaw: а что собераем?
<andrex> ./configure --without-arts
<Vladislaw> та уже давно пытаюсь собрать KTechLab :)
<Vladislaw> та тоже так думаю, перед этим собрал именно таким образом, но в проге (симулятор электро схем) пропал интересный мне элемент
<andrex> libarts1-dev попробуй поставить
<Vladislaw> думал что потеря именно из-за этого ключа, та и собранный пакет был убогим, точно не таким как при установке деб пакета(но в нем есть баг, говорили собирать с исходником)
<Vladislaw> искал, синаптик нечиго не выдал
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mcopidl&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<andrex> это вобщем кедный какойто файл и вроде для 3 тих тока еть
<|rapidsp|> Vladislaw: может apt-get install libart-2.0-dev ?
<|rapidsp|> ну это для 11.10, в других может другая версия
<Vladislaw> пишет что 0 пакетов установлено 0 обновлено
<SergeyIT> по моей ссылке - в 9.10 последний раз было
<Vladislaw> наверное искать нормальную версию исходников, или вообще забить на это что-ли
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, а исходники какого года?
<andrex> Vladislaw: apt-file search имя-файла -конечно тоже нужно поставить)) ищи mcopidl
<andrex> покажет в каких пакетах оно есть
<Vladislaw> не знаю, но там при сборке просило automake 1.6 или выше, а 1.11 не понимало
<Vladislaw> проверка была на 1.10 максимум) подозреваю что исходник был испорчен, так как брал его из свн, в надежде что там исправлен баг, а свн не оригинальный, а золтана какого-то
<Vladislaw> о_О, установил версию gpsim старее, и все пошло нормально
<SergeyIT> что то сегодня активность зашкаливает (
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> baronos: иди спать, нет тут никого xD
<baronos> andrex: я только ощастливился, у меня свет дали))
<Zogar> часто отключают?
<baronos> с нынешним похолоданием часто
<SergeyIT> ученье - свет...
<Zogar> а без света и интернета - тьма
<SergeyIT> интертьма
<Zogar> интержёпь )
<SergeyIT> :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0208/h_1328708653_6796134_e2cb096bd7.png - поставил посмотреть. В общем всё очень зачаточно...
<tagezi> потрясающе... в FAQ на убунту нужно написать.. если у вас что-то работает - попробуйте удалить и поставить снова
<tagezi> ставил лазарус, первый раз куча глюков, второй раз 2 ошибки, 3 раз ошибки пропали, но модули не пересобирал, раза с десятого нормально пересобрался даже
<tagezi> в действиях, вообще ничего не менял.. поставил удалил поставил )
<fshp> tagezi: лазарус не нужен.
<tagezi> угу, покупайте борланд дельфи )
<fshp> воруйте
<fshp> Если для универа - то понятно всё
<fshp> А если для себя -
<fshp> То глейд или куте тебе в руки
<fshp> И никаких паскалей
<tagezi> угу, давайте ограничим весь мир с++ и qt, и всем станет хорошо )
<[Raiden]> Мне всегда было интересно зачем в России преподают паскаль. Я на нем ничего больше тотал коммандера вспомнить не смогу.
<fshp> +
<tagezi> насамом деле намного больше написано...
<fshp> tagezi: нет, давайте будем разиваить 100500 технологий, языков и стандартов. И до ума ни одну не доведём.
<fshp> Просто нигде не используется))
<fshp> *развивать
<fshp> может делфи под виндой и тру
<fshp> Но под линь норм компилятора нету
<fshp> fpc не в счёт
<fshp> [Raiden]: паскаль лёгок для новичков, вот и преподают.
<fshp> так сказать "для даунов"
<fshp> [Raiden]: qip на паскале написан
<[Raiden]> )
<fshp> а делфи на с++ написана))
<tagezi> да, пока искал ссылку того что написано чисто на fpc понял что вам она ни очем )
<SergeyIT> скоро все на питоне будет...
<tagezi> МС поработит мир и всё будет на Qбесике )
<only_you> нее... скоро все в вебе на жабаскрипте будет
<fshp> SergeyIT: + за питон
<fshp> нет
<fshp> +++
<fshp> ))
<[Raiden]> теперь то уж на сишарпе
<only_you> только не сишарп
<only_you> сишарп, делфи овно одной породі
<fshp> А в вебе скоро жавы и флеша вообще не останеться, html6 не за горами))
<SergeyIT> fshp, в этом знаке # плюсиков больше )
<fshp> ))
<only_you> тут бі 5 хмтла дождаться
<fshp> В шарпе достаточно много интересных возможностей. Был бы он компилируемым полностью - был бы смак
<fshp> 5 уже входит в жизнь
<only_you> шарп не нужен
<fshp> Ты это работодателям скажи
<only_you> они тоже не нужні)
<fshp> ты это семье  скажи
<fshp> only_you: ты одинок)
<tagezi> хм.. а в линухе Скайп написан на С или паскале?
<only_you> ну и семье у меня еще нету, так ч то..))
<fshp> only_you: я об этом же)
<only_you> на кюте вроде
<fshp> tagezi: а в винде он на паскале?
<tagezi> угу
<only_you> в винде на делфи)
<fshp> c++
<fshp> qt
<tagezi> на дельфи он написан )
<tagezi> вообще на пасе много чего написано.. просто реально, это язык не для "конкрепных пацанов", а для програмистов )
<fshp> Написана на
<fshp> CodeGear Delphi / Objective-C (Mac OS X/iPhone/Nintendo DSi) / C++ с Qt4 (Linux)
<fshp>  C++ с Qt4 (Linux)
<fshp> Что вы тут гоните)
<fshp> Хоть бы посмотрели сначала
<tagezi> дня линя не знаю.. потому и спросил
<fshp> скайп не нужен
<tagezi> и вообще копьютеры зло )
<tagezi> +
<fshp> ekiga замена скайпу
<fshp> ася тоже была популярна, пришёл жаббер. И скайп умрёт.
<SergeyIT> все умрет
<fshp> tagezi: сам шучу - сам плюсую?)))
<fshp> меня всегда поражали компании типа скайп. 3 платформы - 3 разных технологии для написания одного продукта. Почему нельзя было пусть даже на паскале, но кроссплатформенную софтину написать?
<[Raiden]> на кути\си++ можно имхо быстро сделать кроссплатформенное.
<only_you> [Raiden]: +1024
<tagezi> на паскале тоже можно кросплатформенные вещи писать ))) и библиотеки кути он поддерживает )
<tagezi> а писали на разных языках, потому что в лом было думать
<SergeyIT> паскаль не любят не за "begin", а за "end" - очень уж мрачно
<fshp> Апокрефично
<[Raiden]> писали просто изначально с учетом только винапи. Т.е. даже планов небыло писать версию под линукс
<[Raiden]> вот почему разные.
<fshp> tagezi: я когда был знаком только лишь с паскалем, очень не любил си за обильное количество скобок фигурных.
<fshp> tagezi: но когда в универе начали преподавать си
<[Raiden]> да и сча не особо хотят писать. СУдя по постоянным проблемам   то с микрофоном, то с пульсом и т.д.
<fshp> tagezi: я осознал свою ошибку
<fshp> tagezi: теперь люблю скобки и не люблю бегины.))
<tagezi> fshp: кто тебе сказал что я не люблю си? )))
<fshp> tagezi: я про себя рассказывал
<SergeyIT> язык значения не имеет...
 * tagezi любит только ассемблер )
<fshp> SergeyIT: ну тогда пиши на брайнфаке
<fshp> ))
<only_you> уж лучше в маш. коде тогда
<fshp> он более понятный
<fshp> только смещение вычислять вручную придётся
<fshp> а так ничего сложного))
<only_you> (:
<tagezi> ладно, это всё офтоп.. а вопрос был: почему, если программу пересутановить 100 раз, то она в итоге встанет прямо?
<only_you> какой яп лучше учит первім? си или потон?)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня лазарус всегда прямо вставал
<tagezi> первым лучше учить русский )
<only_you> русский мне не родной, так что мне простительно)
<SergeyIT> only_you, зависит от задач
<[Raiden]> скриптовые языки затянут. И так и останешся писателем скриптов.
<fshp> only_you: си конечно.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а у меня криво.. но вот я сегодня его забадал, с десятой переустановки встал прямо
<SergeyIT> tagezi, на 12.04 я его еще не ставил
<[Raiden]> хотя питонщики тоже нужны, наверное  )
<tagezi> у меня 11.10 сейчас
<fshp> питонщики не особо сейчас в моде у нас
<fshp> За бугром - да
<fshp> Но не у нас
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я только ЛТС юзаю
<tagezi> я думаю, что сначало нужно учить алгоритмы, а потом будет побарабану на каком языке програмировать
<fshp> не совсем
<only_you> у нас в моде похапе, шарп и жаба. что как-то не радует(((
<[Raiden]> Или важе жс учи. и под гш и под кде можно на нем аддоны писать. И для веб можно кодить. И может через него придешь к чему-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> хотя я не программер, м бред несу.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: 12.04 ЛТС в будущем.. пока альфа )) криво она у меня встаёт, почему-то.. вот я пытаюсь понять, что я делаю не так
<fshp> желательно разбираться в том, что происходит в памяти и процессоре во время работы. Ассемблер и си тут как нельзя к стати.
<only_you> не. первім учить жабоскрипт не стоит
<fshp> ЖС и под вин8 для апплетов используется)
<artus> харош офтопить
<tagezi> мс отказалась от вижуал басика?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, и чего это у тебя всё криво встает? ;)
<tagezi> ну вот я и говорю. я лазаря удалял apt-get purge lazarus fpc, apt-ger autoremove, а потом ставил apt-get install lazarus
<tagezi> на 10 раз он встал как нужно
<[Raiden]> можно подумать что планируетя писат ьи для чего. И потом пойти на какой-нить форум по тематике и поспрошать. А тут реально офтоп.
<tagezi> ну симлинк ещё прописал в первый раз
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а я еще ни разу лазарус не удалял (
 * tagezi завидует SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> это нехорошее чувство...
<tagezi> ) да его почти нет, скажет оно выражается в задумчивости про то, как сделать свои руки попрямее )
<fshp> убунта, она такая убунта
<arinov> такая она такая такая
<fshp> у мну на фунту средний пакет (не куте или офис) собирается из исходников быстрее, чем в убунте бинарик ставится.
<fshp> на одной и той же машине
<[Raiden]> шутник
<SergeyIT> tagezi, выпрямление надо начинать с головы ;)
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> как в убунту пакет называется который на пастебин отправляет?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search paste
<[Raiden]> забыл, там название уродское. Могли бы просто назвать upaste , по аналоги fpaste в федоре
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ...и посмотреть ен могу, сча в сусе
<SergeyIT> tlp
<SergeyIT> с пасте было на днях на канале
<artus> baronos, ставь hastebin
<[Raiden]> pastebinit ворде
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> не, точно склероз )
<[Raiden]> вот что значит консольная программа с длинным именем...
<baronos> Ага, поставил, опять свет отрубили(((
<SergeyIT> baronos, происки империалистов
<shenmue> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shenmue> оффтопик не поддерживает видеокарты ати до АМДшной эпохи
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так.они никому не нужны
<shenmue> не печально и факт  =)
<Zogar> поэтому и оффтопик
<artus> baronos, ты дропбокс ставил ?
<baronos> artus: неа, у меня нет даж акк его)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: чеж ты так
<baronos> TheFalkorr: а для чего его юзать?
<TheFalkorr> реалтайм бекап
<TheFalkorr> с версионинг фича
<baronos> artus: ставится нормально вроде
<artus> baronos, рулилка кой нить автозагрузкой есть в гш ?
<shenmue> есть
<shenmue> запускаемые приложения так и остались
<baronos> artus: gnome-session-properties
<TheFalkorr> artus: gsd же
<TheFalkorr> он за все отвечает
<baronos> хмм я вспомнил почему дропбокс не стал заводить там 2 гига всего давали по дефолту)
<artus> baronos, 25 ))
<baronos> artus: хехе)) читеры))
<artus> baronos, плеер у тя какой ?
<baronos> rhythmbox vlc totem radiotray вот всё что стоит)
<baronos> сегодня для ритма плагин трей сломался((
<baronos> artus: нужно чтоб ты проверил плагин, если у тебя работает, значит я сломал кое что))
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<TheFalkorr> хромоножка гуни 17 версии вышел
<User334[web]> Доброго времени суток! Такой вопрос. Установил локальную сеть на два компьютера. Один на ОС Ubuntu подключается к сети интернет через pppoeconf. Как раздать интернет на второй компьютер под управлением ОС Windows 7. Подключение к интернету происхÐ
<baronos> !255 | User334[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User334[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<shenmue> в гугле "расшаривание сети ubuntu" "раздача интернета ubuntu "
<brestows> кдешники
<brestows> вопрос, как добавить в контексноте меню архивов свою команду?
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<Denel_Manilov> Ребята помогите настроить grub на ubuntu. стоит debain и ubuntu на одном винте,  grub от бубна не видит debain
<TheFalkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<[Raiden]> У меня опенсуську сразу нашел
<[Raiden]> ставил её как-то посмотреть. Сегодня решил её обновить до 12.1. Нормально всё прошло )
<[Raiden]> в ясте пришлось повозиться. О нсложнее чем апт, тут приоритеты есть, переключение версий с конкретного репа и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в теории в апте такое тоже есть. Только не используется в убунте.
<shenmue> приоритет репа решается # в соурслисте =)
<shenmue> а так можно указать конкретно версию пакета.
<baronos> zypper кошмар вместе ястом)) апт и yum няшней)
<[Raiden]> получается понимаешь как... в конфиге апта можно, а в синаптике не выйдет, там тупо нету ни 1 галки про приоритет репа
<[Raiden]> а в сусе это можно и с консоли и в гуи
<shenmue> и когда оно пригодицо?
<[Raiden]> получается в дебиане гуи неразвит
<shenmue> вот у меня удерживается пакет xl2tp мой патченный что бы не обновлялся.
<[Raiden]> вот это другой вопрос )
<shenmue> а вот между репами скакать... когда это нужно?
<[Raiden]> но как бы, в винде есть netsh или тасклист. Я ими не пользуюсь. Но это не значит что никому не надо
<Demar> Подскажите как уменьшите сенсу на мыше если GUI средством уже уменьшена максимально?
<[Raiden]> Demar: что за мышка?
<[Raiden]> я встречал какую-то переключалку дпи для логитеков
<Demar> Logitech лазерная беспроводная M310
<Demar> хмм
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Demar> да как раз логитеч
<Demar> но не геймерская
<Demar> это больше рабочая офисная мышь
<[Raiden]> я понял, у меня была мх300. Но боюсь моя идея с ней не сработает
<Demar> я скажу больше увеличение или уменьшение чувствительности в параметрах никак не влияют на нее
<Demar> ставлю максимум реакции 0 минимум реакции 0
<Demar> дрова тупят
<Demar> ?
<artus> Demar, Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Wireless Mouse M305 , нафига какие то дрова ?
<artus> всунул и заработало
<Demar> да сори тупанул все работает
<Demar> параметр чустсвительность не как не влияет а ускорение влияет
<Demar> но все равно при минимальном уровне ускорения скорость быстрая .... как-то можно сделать меньше?
<artus> эммм, я и чуствительность не трогал, итак замечательно работаеть )
<nexxxt> ку
<[Raiden]> Demar: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3609834
<Demar> xset m не работает даже если ставлю 0,1 )
<Demar> а в папке /etc/X11 файла xorg.con у меня во все нет =)
<Nagliy> Привет всем
<arinov> оригинально
<TheFalkorr> нагло
<Demar> +
<[Raiden]> ег опо умолчанию нет. Тут 2 варианта. 1. читать как иксы принято сча настраивать , 2. сгенерировать xorg.conf командой sudo X -configure :1 и потом поправить ~/xorg.conf-new и положить куда надо.
<[Raiden]> и 3 вариант, в автозагрузку сунуть xset
<Demar> записал твои идеи завтра буду гуглить как чего сегодня количество выпитого виски не позволит такие движения осуществлять
<shenmue> baronos
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ)
<shenmue> uid процесса в андройде как унать?
<baronos> terminal-emulator если есть то там su и потом htop
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> "Что делать, если Вы установили GNU/Linux? "
<shenmue> это как "что случилось если у вас пожар?"
<Lex_Sh> ))
<only_you> покупать свитер
<only_you> вікинуть бритву
<only_you> и т.д.
<only_you> послать девушку
<only_you> и вуаля)
<arinov> этого мало
<only_you> ну остально уже само собой  прийдет
<arinov> я кстати долго сопротивлялся
<arinov> около 5 лет
<only_you> пацані на лоре подскажут
<arinov> теперь отпустил бороду
<arinov> ношу свитер
<only_you> :D
<arinov> я серьезно
<arinov> я стараюсь с девушками не разговаривать, а молча прибалтывать
<only_you> правильно. нужно имидж поддерживать
<arinov> сделал дело и ушел
<only_you> гг
<Zogar> сунул вынул )
<arinov> вопросы? давай я расскажу тебе о моей маленькой работе
<arinov> увидел как рисуют ветер, закурил, написал qmake-qt4 и нажал на ввод
<only_you> откомпелял бі ей хотя-бі что-ли))
<Zogar> лишь бы мозг не форматнула потом
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, делать уже что либо поздно... жизнь кончилась
<shenmue> ну читать я там дальше не стал. собстна мы все безнадежны =(
<Sergey_IT> абсолютно (
<shenmue> http://swift.im/ о штука. надо заценить
<Sergey_IT> особенно, когда все работает - полнейшая апатия... сломать уже сил не остается )
<shenmue> это растраивает... когда умвр
<Sergey_IT> вот, меню то черное, то белое... начинаешь задумываться, чей это глюк, системы или сознания...
<shenmue> это ты мооргаешь а на сетчакте выжженый след остается
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, неее, не похоже
<Sergey_IT> открываю в фф меню букмарков и выбираю субменю - основное - черное, а субменю - белое
<arinov> в фф все в порядке
<arinov> все меню цвета директора каноникал
<Sergey_IT> arinov, уверен? А в 12.04?
<arinov> нет в 11.10
<arinov> я анстейбл на ракушку не поставлю, она и так помирает
<arinov> с ней в деволте шел 10.04
<Sergey_IT> тоже самое в основном/подменю сети
<arinov> меня это радует тогда
<arinov> давно пока этот коричневый героин убрать
<Sergey_IT> то есть это не из-за проги, а из-за системы
<Sergey_IT> а еще один диалог видел негативным - в эвлюшене
<arinov> эволюшн опять?
<arinov> да задолбали
<arinov> экспортировать тонны почты туда сюда
<Sergey_IT> arinov, в дистре - птичка
<arinov> надо почитать набор софта в 12ом варианте
<arinov> и потащит ли моя ракушка его
<arinov> 1.6цпу
<Sergey_IT> какая?
<arinov> seashell series
<Sergey_IT> проц?
<arinov> atom 570
<arinov> асусовские ракушки под маркировкой убунты
<arinov> со стикером и комплектным 10.04
<Sergey_IT> сижу с нетбука самсунг н210 - проц атом 1.6, использую юнити2д
<arinov> у меня 3д
<arinov> вроде тащит
<arinov> кеда тут летает
<arinov> а юнити тяжко идет
<Sergey_IT> значит потянет, 12.04 пошустрее
<arinov> интересно
<arinov> автоапдейт пройдет нормально?
<Sergey_IT> в смысле, чем 11.10
<arinov> у меня софтом набито все
<baronos> нет
<Sergey_IT> а вот авто - это для экстремалов
<arinov> я до этого до 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 автоматом прошел все
<arinov> я живой памятник
<Sergey_IT> чему?
<tagezi> автоматизму )
<arinov> последнему LTSу дожившиму до следующего LTSа
<arinov> Sergey_IT: у тебя тоже окна вылазят за пределы экрана?
<arinov> как сделать все компактнее
<arinov> я все время выкручиваюсь альтом
<Sergey_IT> arinov, естественно вылезают большие диалоги
<Sergey_IT> это беда маленьких экранчиков
<arinov> я правильно рассуждаю? боковая панель для планшета
<arinov> а софт из десктопных вариантов взят
<Sergey_IT> я так не считаю, для планшета надо что то другое
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> свет дали?
<artus> такс, вопросик-с, а можно в кедах ресайзить окошко точно так же как компизом, при зажатом альте жамкаем колесико и ресайзим
<artus> там гдето вопрос. знак потерялся )
<arinov> в кедах можно все
<arinov> кстати эти ракушки от асуса с убунтой стоят всего 190 у.е.
<arinov> их разбирают как горячие пирожки
<Sergey_IT> прогресс, однако
<only_you> кеді не нужні
<artus> знаю, но потестить же надо ))
<only_you> недавно щупал кеді 4.7.4
<artus> arinov, в какую сторону смотреть на предмет ресайза то?
<only_you> красиво, но не юзабельно как-то
<only_you> имхо, конечно же)
<arinov> artus: в сторону горячих клавишь
<arinov> виш
<artus> ясно что нифига не ясно
<[Raiden]> готовить не умеете кедi
<only_you> возможно. но их видимо нужно долго готовить
<only_you> я поюзал 3 месяца
<only_you> да так и вернулся обратно на лхде
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, мил человек, а хде здеся вообще подключение к сети отображается? ))
<[Raiden]> не знаю, нетворк менеджер для меня до сих пор загадка.   Но где-то в трее
<Sergey_IT> может alt+F8?
<artus> жа если б я его в трее то видел)
<[Raiden]> У меня видно, в кубунте.
<[Raiden]> в сусе сча нет. Он вообще удален.
<only_you> вот скажите ламеру, а можно по ssh пробросить не отдельно иксовое приложение, а весь роб. стол?
<artus> only_you, нафига ?*
<[Raiden]> artus: а зачем тебе постоянно видеть  соединения. )
<arinov> можно к иксам по сети подключиться и что угодно смотреть
<arinov> только жрет это много
<artus> [Raiden], да мне бы для начала вообще найти где оно все так класно автоматом то настраивается)
<only_you> ну в локале же
<[Raiden]> artus: в каком дистре?
<only_you> artus: хз нафига. для общего развития)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328734841_7707346_5132e29afb.png - плазмойд для нм, как вариант
<only_you> [Raiden]: в духе последней новости про кубунту, уже на сюсю перешел?)))
<[Raiden]> ну почти ) У меня стояла  до этого, зашел обновить д опоследенй версии .Так пока тут и сижу.
<only_you> говорят там кеді куда лучше готовятчем в кубунте. правда?
<only_you> а то я кубунту давно палочкой тікал
<only_you> т.е. сюсю
<Sergey_IT> но тяжеловато смотрится
<artus> чема zenity в кедах заменить можно?
<baronos> artus: ну как квин падает?
<[Raiden]> Фиг знает. Может и получше. У меня нареканий особых нет на кубунту.
<Sergey_IT> kzenity
<artus> baronos, а фиг нает, я даж не знаю чего это такое )
<artus> пока ниче не падаеть
<only_you> у меня за 3 месяца ниразу ничег ов кедах неупало
<[Raiden]> artus: kdialog
<baronos> artus: а меня ф16 обрадовала тут г3,2,2,1 приехал)) так что я только потерял апт-гет привычный который алиасами заменю))
<[Raiden]> kdialog --msgbox "ку"
<Sergey_IT> tlp
<only_you> ппц. а я после всех етих гномов3, юнитей и кед ушел на лхде
<artus> во, гуд
<only_you> гном 2 біл самій смак(
<Sergey_IT> и лхде умрет
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/418126/15bf18d5 нет тут как бы вообще настройки сети )))
<only_you> думаешь, лхде тоде на планшеті попрет?)
<artus> only_you, твое i так по глазам режет, может таки раскладку переключиш ?
<[Raiden]> г2 мог бы стать хорошим. Там осталось совсем чуть чуть. заменить панели на что-то нормально, выкинуть метасити и т.д. :)
<only_you> только англ. и укр есть
<artus> only_you, ии ???
<artus> only_you, дамкни в настройки раскладки и добавь русиш
<only_you> не бань. буду писать без і
<artus> *ж
<artus> да не банит тя никто  )
<only_you> (:
<only_you> мне удобно когда 2 раскладки
<only_you> ибо язік по капслоку переключаю
<only_you> когда горит капс - укр
<only_you> очень удобно)
<Sergey_IT> синаптик сломали (
<baronos> урааа)
<artus> оппа, а у меня и звука оказываетцо нима (((
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и вообще где альса то Oo &
<[Raiden]> визи чтоли ковыряешь
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/asound/cards пишет чего-нить?
<[Raiden]> если да, то модули поднялись и дело в настройке\других причинах
<artus> ползунки в дауне были
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> могут права ещё
<[Raiden]> группа аудио или типа
<artus> не, уже звучит
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе норм сделано, в ясте переключатель есть, по старому сеть будет работать или через НМ
<[Raiden]> в общем есть сильные стороны у этого дистра.
 * gPaKoH4uK навострил ухи
<gPaKoH4uK> чорт, я думал я на другом канале - не обращайте на мну винимания
<artus> фигня ваш пульс , он какого то фига без альсы мне задержку в секунду делает :'(
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, :)
<artus> * пол секунды, не важно но замеееетнооо
<[Raiden]> artus: в секунду многовато. без альзы он не может вообще что-то делать
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: а что пульс без алсы работать умеет? оО
<Zogar> вроде да
<[Raiden]> можно его конфиги покрутить, дать в рилтайме выполняться
 * gPaKoH4uK всегда считал что пульс - есть прокладка к алсе
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, http://hastebin.com/ceyomujoje.1c вот такая фигня ((
<artus> [Raiden], де тама конфиги крутятцо?
<[Raiden]> слушайте дракончика. Правда не обязательно к альзе. Пульс может на винде как звуковой сервер работать.
<artus> да по мне пусть хоть крестиком вышивает) главнео чтоб не тупил )
<[Raiden]> artus: в /etc
<artus> [Raiden], кеды сильно сломаются если я выпилю навиг пульс ? :D
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: кеды без подшвы - не очень удобная штука :D
<[Raiden]> не, вообще не сломаются. только в системсеттингс надо будет зайти в настройки звука на всякий.
<artus> [Raiden], где они те настройки вука то???
<Zogar> я бы выпилил, если звуковуха чудит. С асером прошлым такое было - выпиливал
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну в принципе да )
<[Raiden]> Мультимедия. Значек такой черной с зеленой нотой
<artus> фонон которое ?
<gPaKoH4uK> кстати, а где еще пульс кроме скайпа реально необходим?
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, я бы сказал что для адекватной работы скайпа пульс наоборот выкинуть надо ))
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: без пулься с бт гарнитурой тухляк
<artus> разве что
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да, может даже и не надо, само напишет что устройства изменились.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328736469_7045143_013a46d808.png - без пульса.
<artus> хотя у меня на пульсе блютуз уши с гарнитурой не заработали адекватно
<artus> но к альсе я их прикрутил)
<[Raiden]> но... при таком раскладе пропадают ползунки отдельных приложений в kmix
<Nemoless> Всем привет!
<artus> а может это тупо флеш тупит так
<Nemoless> Кто-то знает где взять библиотеки с реализацией DES для Java(netbeans)
<[Raiden]> может быть. ест ьсмысл погуглит ьпро пульс и флэш
<[Raiden]> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=53036
<artus> такс, а плеер оказываетцо нифига из видео не хочет играть, только белая картинко
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], да как то нифига не смешно ))
<[Raiden]> после тебя начинает казаться , что дебиан не зря стал папой для многих дистров...
<artus> да дебиан то тут нипричем) кеды такие кеды )
<[Raiden]> а что за плейер?
<only_you> ага. лучше дебиана я ничего не встречал
<artus> [Raiden], сток, драгон
<baronos> ф16
<[Raiden]> у меня всё кажет... Кстати, в дебиане очень крутая морда к архивам ark. Может предпросмотр всего
<artus> влца играет норм
<[Raiden]> например fb2 или тоже видео
<[Raiden]> сток?
<[Raiden]> может с гстримером что.
<artus> ну дефолтный в смысле
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> влц сам по себе. А для гстримера мб модулей нехватило или либ ос кодеками типа либав или ффмпег
<[Raiden]> крайне рекомендую smplayer 0.7+ и mplayer , лучше второй )
<[Raiden]> хотя если можете переносит ьифейс влц, то и ладно
<gPaKoH4uK> кто-нить под ати собирал для 10.04 xvba-va-driver?
<[Raiden]> я тольк овидел где-то хавту про сборку мплейера с поддержкой хвба
<gPaKoH4uK> mplayer не интересно пока
<[Raiden]> если что http://welinux.ru/post/2651/
<[Raiden]> не знаю правда на сколько устаревшая там инфа
<gPaKoH4uK> [Raiden]: я бы тебя расцеловал, но не буду, мало ли :D
<[Raiden]> ацтань пративный
<[Raiden]> )
<gPaKoH4uK> а вообще тама ссылки на xvba есть, может пойдут на 10.04
<[Raiden]> в влц кажется ест ьгалка для h264 хардварно декодинга. Не знаю правда как и на чем оно работает , если вообще работает
<gPaKoH4uK> [Raiden]: на xvba оно и пашет
<[Raiden]> У меня тут трабла была, если включал просмот рчерез вдпау, то иксы начинали дико жрать проц. думал как-то связано с вм\де.
<[Raiden]> но оказалось форк мплейер2 такой. С обыным всё ок.
<artus> таксь, осталось openvpn подцепить и можно жить , в приинципе, пока жить можно
<artus> [Raiden], на mplayer2 морда есть ?
<[Raiden]> gPaKoH4uK: что последнее смотрел?
<[Raiden]> artus: ну smplayer 0.7
<gPaKoH4uK> [Raiden]: в плане чего?
<[Raiden]> gPaKoH4uK: в плане кино ) Не могу найти что посмотреть.
<gPaKoH4uK> [Raiden]: без истерики
<[Raiden]> будем считать что это название ))
<artus> [Raiden], а 0.7 где живет? в отдельных репах ?
<gPaKoH4uK> это именно оно
<gPaKoH4uK> но вот про что кино...
<[Raiden]> artus: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer  - конкретно под дебиан не знаю.
<[Raiden]> имдб рейтинг высокий. Скачаю
<artus> так как всетаки ресайз окошечка можно делать хоткеем то , не могу найти :'(
<artus> хеее, оказываетцо оно не на колесико а на правую кнопку прикручено )
<artus> вобщем покаместь жить можно
<[Raiden]> artus: про колесико не понял ) какой хоткей
<artus> [Raiden], зажми альт и правую кнопку мыши )
<[Raiden]> хехе, не знаю
<[Raiden]> не знал
<baronos> artus: http://i.minus.com/j68TEe60ly74P.png :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> baronos, нафиг, раньше чем оно станет 3.5 я на него и смотреть не буду) вернее пока оно не перелезет целиком на 3й питон )
<baronos> artus: хехе))
<baronos> осталось победить под неё минус.ком)) и всё)
<[Raiden]> artus: комбинации клавиш в системсеттингс, глобальные. Там квин выбераеш ьи меняешь как надо.
<artus> [Raiden], не нашол я там такого )) ну да ладно ) главное знаю как оно тут работаеть )
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328738995_5625896_1267418a70.png
<[Raiden]> в специальыне действия ещё залезь потом. Там ест ьпример как ввод текста на хоткей повесить :)
<[Raiden]> мне правда не пригодилось
<artus> агааа
<artus> [Raiden], ну вот если что я к тебе за помощю )
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, может ты знаеш , как заставить по shift+insert текст в терминал бросать, там же ?
<[Raiden]> Не очень понял. у меня и так кидает
<artus> ну у меня выделеное в иксах не кидает в терминал
<[Raiden]> кидает из другог обуфера , который по ктрл+интс, ктрл+v и из меню.
<artus> хотя эт буфер видать, лано
<[Raiden]> можно сделать общий буфер , у часов ножницы, менеджер буфера обмена
<[Raiden]> там галка ест ьсинхронизировать буфер
<artus> красота )
<[Raiden]> под гном был glipper в свое время , по аналогии с клиппер... Как стороняня программа.
<[Raiden]> и что-то ещё
<Nemoless> Если кого интересует, нашел ответ на мой вопрос  библиотеки с реализацией DES для Java, они есть в пекейдже javax.crypto
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-09
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> где в гноме живут настройки ассоциации запуска приложений по типу. Хочется вернуть на родину запуск .deb пакетов не в центре приложений, а как было раньше. В простой графической оболочки dpkg.
<User699[web]> всем привет, помогите пожалуйста. проблема с драйверами ати после установки пропретарных драйверов наблюдаю глюки в оболочке, в втде разноцветной панели и мерцания экрана
<User856[web]> Можно ли использовать витую пару категории 5е для эзернета 100 мбит?
<User856[web]> Я имею ввиду четырёхжильный кабель, если использовать два провода.
<User856[web]> А?
<sharikoff> 2 провода =10 мегабит
<sharikoff> 4 провода = 100 мегабит
<sharikoff> 8 = гигабит
<dexel_irc> http://pinouts.ru/Net/Ethernet10BaseT.shtml
<sets88> sharikoff "2 провода =10 мегабит" это по какому стандарту?
<sharikoff> коаксиал
<sharikoff> =)
<sets88> ну да :) я уж подумал 10BASE-T
<sharikoff> sets88: ты не знаешь как снять финджерпринт с какого нть узла в нете?
<sets88> sharikoff небыло необходимости, nmap?
<sharikoff> например как7
<sets88> тебе ос узнать?
<sets88> nmap -v -sV -O -p 1-1024 192.168.1.1
<sets88> sharikoff кстати проблему со свичем таки решил, оказалось в прошивке дело :)
<sharikoff> ну мы так и предполагали изначально
<sets88> sharikoff буквально только что: forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149566&p=796562
<sets88> ну да :) самое главное удивительно на оффициальном ftp для него нет обновления, последние обновления залиты кудато на dropbox
<Kobzar> re
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> можно вопрос по оффтопику задать?)
<jlewka> можно ли к сетевому диску подключиться в формате \\login:password@ip.address в ЗЛО ОС ?)
<|rapidsp|> .... а ресурс расшарен на убунте
<|rapidsp|> нельзя вроде
<jlewka> =(
<Irvingel> HELP. Как расшарить папку на NTFS разделе в сеть?
<Irvingel> не могу права переназначить
<NoOova> всем привет!
<User369[web]> Всем привет кто подскажет на Ubuntu уже есть Adobe Photoshop CS6 ?
<angelsaint> привет всезнающий All :)
<angelsaint> товарищи, кто настраивал авторизацию в ssh по ключам?
<angelsaint> сталкивались ли с таким моментом...
<angelsaint> пользователь, например user1, на сервере заблокирован, авторизация по паролю не проходит, а авторизация по ключу проходит без проблем
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> ку
<angelsaint> дада, ку :)
<User042[web]> всем здрасте
<User042[web]> есть кто нибуть?
<User042[web]> =___=
<User042[web]> блиин
<User042[web]> нарооод
<User042[web]> кто живой тут есть?
<User042[web]> >___<
<User042[web]> привет
<User042[web]> да в чем блин смысл заходить и молчать?
<only_you> !ask | User042[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User042[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User042[web]> эй
<User042[web]> Кто-нибудь ставил убунту на EeePC с дровами ION от Nvidia
<User042[web]> ?
<User042[web]> okaay (((
<SergeyIT> User042[web], http://www.google.ru/search?q=EeePC++%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8+ION+%D0%BE%D1%82+Nvidia&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<User042[web]> да да, спасибо что погуглили за меня
<User042[web]> нь просто когда человек дает какие то свои советы и наблюдения
<SergeyIT> на твой вопрос только такой ответ возможен
<User042[web]> намного удобнее
<SergeyIT> не считая "да/нет"
<User042[web]> ладненько
<User042[web]> спасибо
<User042[web]> буду ставить по ману
<User042[web]> если что отпишусь
<SergeyIT> !enter > User042[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User042[web], please see my private message
<bosyi> если расшаривать принтер с ubuntu на win, то на win нужно ставить драйвер принтера или нет?
<angelsaint> bosyi: конечно
<angelsaint> bosyi: но если ты настроишь на убунте, чтобы принтер на винду тащился автоматом, то тогда всё "само" сделается. но проще руками поставить в такой конфигурации ))
<bosyi> angelsaint, вот не хорошо. вы представляете, на win не устанавливается драйвер.. а на убунте работает.
<SergeyIT> не представляем (
<bosyi> и сестра будет меня что бы я ей распечатал что то по утрам... нада что-то делать
<angelsaint> bosyi: с диска не устанавливается?
<SergeyIT> ставить убунту
<bosyi> *.exe шник скачаный с офф сайта. долго думает, потом выдает ошибку. ничего боле вразумительного чем переустановить винду я не знаю. стояла ubuntu, пришлось удалить по одной причине. найду решение верну ubuntu
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/02/09/drive/
<SergeyIT> bosyi, причин удалять убунту нет - это миф )
<bosyi> могу описать причину. к нетбуку подключаю монитор и при просмотре динамичных сцен есть горизонтальные разрывы. на винде такого нету..
<User079[web]> снова я с Asus1215b
<User079[web]> проблема в том что не запускается установка паралельно Win и Ubu
<User079[web]> то есть я выбираю на 3ем шаге паралельную установку Win и Ubu но меня выбрасывает в консоль а потом пишет, мол выньте бутдрайв и жмите энтр
<bosyi> слышал что shutter умеет работать с кучу сервисов в том числе и itmages, но там ничего кроме двух америкосовских сайтов нету. нужно поставить что-то дополнительно?
<User079[web]> что мне делать?
<User079[web]> wubi не предлагать
<bosyi> User079[web], а если зайти в продвинутый режим и все самому разметить?
<User079[web]> придется веть форматировать диск да?
<User079[web]> *ведь
<User079[web]> физический один, разбит на два отдела
<User079[web]> как их разбить без потери данных,
<User079[web]> ?
<User079[web]> а, да
<User079[web]> понял
<User079[web]> "гугли сам" (
<SergeyIT> компутеры не любят нервных...
<bosyi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<User079[web]> а это может происходить из за ускорения бута у вин 7?
<angelsaint> User079[web]: расскажи как у тебя сейчас разбито и что где на винте находится
<User079[web]> пять секунд
<User079[web]> из за частых перезагрузок винда решила проверить диски =___=
<bosyi> User079[web], может
<bosyi> User079[web], выключи усокение
<User079[web]> спасибО, сейчас попробуем
 * User079[web] уныло пялит в проверку дисков виндой
<SergeyIT> проверка никогда не лишняя...
<User079[web]> ну это да
<SergeyIT>  User079[web], это бук?
<bosyi> ты бы хоть написал какую версию ставишь
<User079[web]> да, бук
<SergeyIT>  User079[web], в лайв ражиме работает?
<User079[web]> ну в манах говорят что 11.10 стоит ставить
<User079[web]> да, лайф работает
<SergeyIT> все? Сеть, звук, видео, Fn клавиши, яркость?
<User079[web]> да
<SergeyIT> повезло )
<User079[web]> мультитач говрят из коробки не пашет
<User079[web]> но уже нашел пакеты которые это фиксят
<SergeyIT> это не самое главное
<User079[web]> угу
<bosyi> запустись с live cd, запусти gparted, сделай скиншой текущей разбивки диска и выложи сюда
<SergeyIT> как разбит диск?
<User079[web]> <SergeyIT> сейчас посмотрю, пока выключаю ускорение бута семерки
<User079[web]> блин, ненавижу панель управления Win7, по XP лучше была
<User079[web]> хм, бутбустер оключил
<User079[web]> *отключил
<User079[web]> надеюсь в этот раз хоть получится
<User079[web]> хрен
<User079[web]> не получилось
<User079[web]> >___<
<SergeyIT> User079[web], разбивать начинать лучше как Босый сказал, с лайвСД....
<SergeyIT> а то угробишь свою вин
<User079[web]> ок
<bosyi> у меня был асус нетбук. там система была разбита так: №1 вин №2 раздел восстановления №3 диск "Д" №4 раздел efi (asus express gate)
<User079[web]> блин
<User079[web]> ладно
<User079[web]> поставлю из Вуби
<SergeyIT> вуби не тру (
<bosyi> yep. скиршот разбивки диска хотя бы сделал
<Nemoless> всем првет!
<Nemoless> что делать если в гноме пропали кнопки доступа до установленх програм дисков?
<SergeyIT> это что за кнопки такие?
<Nemoless> кнопки вверху слева  :приложения, места, система.
<andrex> пкм добавить на панель строка меню
<andrex> ку
<Nemoless> спасибо
<User579[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста. Возможно ли так сделать чтобы установленная ubuntu на виртуальном диске. Загрузить при запуски компьютера с виртуального диска как основную
<SergeyIT> если биос поддерживает, то можно
<User579[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста. Возможно ли так сделать чтобы установленная ubuntu на виртуальном диске. Загрузить при запуски компьютера с виртуального диска как основную
<User579[web]> а как сделать где можно найти
<andrex> !repeat | User579[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User579[web]: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<SergeyIT> а если и ответят, то не факт, что помогут )
<jlewka> и не факт что хоть что нить заработает)
<User579[web]> где можно почитать об этом
<SergeyIT> о чем?
<andrex> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<User579[web]> как запуститься с виртуального диска
<SergeyIT> а что за виртуальный диск?
<andrex> от виртуальной машины походу или образ жосткого
<User579[web]>  установленная ubuntu на виртуальном диске. Загрузить при запуски компьютера с виртуального диска как основную
<User579[web]> от виртуальной машины
<SergeyIT> запустить виртуальную машину
<dexel_irc> Если типа VM-Ware или VirtualBox, то они работают под управлением основной ОСи. И пока она не загружена, виртуалка не подымется
<baronos> хола хола)
<Demar> подскажите кто закачивал музыка через rhytmbox в ipod?
<Demar> iPOD плеер видит плейлисты видит все ок, даже создает новый плей лист но песни туда закачивать не хочет ....
<only_you> ipod не нужен)
<Demar> OKAY
<Demar> ну а если все же рассмотреть вариант что нужен?
<bosyi> а через gtkpod работает?
<Demar> не пробовал
<Demar> через ритм настроил нормально все
<dexel_irc> Опять в корзине бэкграунд поменяли, посмотри
<dexel_irc> ой, не вам, изв.
<Anton2d> Мда попробовал flash aid, ну выкачал он бету .so положил куда-то включил типо видео акселерацию. Толку никакого, как были полосы рассинхрона на экране и 100% юза проца при 720р так всё и осталось.
<Anton2d> кто-нибуть добился ускорения от флеша 11-х версий ?
<Anton2d> 10.2 или 10.3 ускорение пахало.
<tagezi> by
<tagezi> автоматизму )
<only_you> http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots.php вот ето тру убунту :D
<reisei> only_you: мрачновато.
<tagezi> only_you: если бы они поменяли пентаграму на значек убу, было бы прикольнее
<dexel_irc> Ха! Это бомба!
<dexel_irc> (про обои) ;)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328792801_7666964_1470d96da9.jpeg
<max4men> привет народ
<max4men> вопросик такой
<max4men> как сделать что бы рабочие столы переключались по кругу
<max4men> ни кто неделал
<max4men> ?
<max4men> а то до 4 стола доходит и потом стопорится
<SergeyIT> max4men, в 12.04 сделали по-квадрату
<max4men> SergeyIT, 12.04 еще дождаться надо)
<reisei> SergeyIT: в 11.10 по квадрату же.
<max4men> reisei, не знаешь, может конфиг какой допилить можно
<max4men> чтобы в 10.04 тоже по квадрату было
<User958[web]> какую убунту лучше поставить на очень слабый однопроцессорный 1.7 Мгц и 248 Оперативки? Хунту?
<Lex_S> 1,7мегагерц? в телефонах и то мощнее стоят)
<Lex_S> смотри в сторону openbox и им подобным
<Lex_S> можно попробовать е17
<Lex_S> правда я не помню скока оно памяти хавает
<User958[web]> сейчас стоит виндовс хр.. Про опенбуки ничего не слышал вообще. А как вы к Хунту?
<Lex_S> !openbox
<ubuntuhelp> Openbox — легковесный менеджер окон. Подробнее тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox . Как заменить !Metacity на Openbox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<artus> никак, чтоит виндовс - пусть стоит дальше, ибо "опенбуки ничего не слышал вообще" на твоем конфиге выльетцо в сплошной тупизм
<Lex_S> !enlightenment
<ubuntuhelp> nlightenment — это оконный менеджер с открытым исходным кодом для X Window System. Название переводится как «просветление» и часто сокращается до одной буквы E.
<reisei> max4men: compiz установи и будет тебе хоть в кубе :)
<artus> Lex_S, ты ему еще lfs скажи собрать )
<Lex_S> Хунту?)
<Lex_S> это он про xubuntu чтоле?
<Lex_S> artus: хотя да
<Lex_S> я забыл на каком канале сижу)
<artus> да и фиг он настроит e17
<artus> меня его настройка на 3м часу достала :D
<Lex_S> =)
<reisei> artus: o__O
<max4men> reisei, не хотел просто ставить лишнего, думал мож что проще есть)
<artus> хотя коробку за пол часа пилю до удобного мне состояния )
<reisei> max4men: imho, нет.
<max4men> reisei, пасиб)
<User958[web]> xubuntu
<Lex_S> а чё, дистров убунты на легковесных WM нету?
<artus> есть лубунту, но там тоже не все адекватно )
<Lex_S> lxde?
<artus> угу
<reisei> Lex_S: ubuntu server самый легковесный.
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> этот вариант уже ближе к е17
<reisei> User958[web]: А что за машина-то?
<Lex_S> хм, у меня опять samsung-tools сломался
<Lex_S> судя по всему чтото печальное
<Lex_S> наверняка селерон какойнить
<User958[web]> ноутбук hp 1.7 мгц 248
<Lex_S> можно качнуть лайв генты, там целая пачка оконных менеджеров и DE
<User958[web]> целерон)
<SergeyIT> Lex_S, 1 раз тулз только ломался - вориа забыл подправить
<Lex_S> SergeyIT: та у меня не убунта
<Lex_S> зато вкл\выкл подсветки дисплея работает
<Lex_S> и всё, больше ничего)
<User958[web]> а что будет если убунту 10 поставить?
<SergeyIT> в 12.04 все вроде работает и без тулз (но не все Fn)
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> у меня пыталось работать)
<Lex_S> в юнити
<Lex_S> потом я её снёс
<reisei> DSL как вариант туда можно поставить.
<Lex_S> SergeyIT: у тя samsung-tools в модулях висит?
<Lex_S> а, туплю
<Lex_S> у тебя без них работает
<SergeyIT> в 10.04 с ними, но там я давно не был )
<Lex_S> впрочем, и без ядрёного модуля, samsung-tools запущенный в демонах нормально кулерами управляет на автомате
<Lex_S> хотя конечно было б неплохо еслиб ещё можно было управлять всем остальным, ещё и с Fn+Fx
<bosyi> в ядро 3.2.5 добавили патч, который закрывает баг с энергопотреблением
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> на гентушном канале отписывались что помогло
<Lex_S> заметно меньше завать стало
<Lex_S> хавать*
<Lex_S> хотя у некоторых оно и в более ранних ядрах патчами было включено
<[Raiden]> User958[web]: ставь на свой целерон вин хп. Ещё и в какой-нить варкрафт3 порубишся.
<Lex_S> ))
<[Raiden]> а из убунту лучше наверное лубунту. Её ещё заточить под себя можно, панельку например сменить
<[Raiden]> версию какую лучше не знаю. Я всегда текущие релизы ставлю , но железо другое
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328799015_8627513_365af0e551.png
<Lex_S> Оо
<Lex_S> оно уже и из гуя настраивается?
<Lex_S> дожили
<Lex_S> суся чтоле
<andrex> только значения какието недопереведённые, оставили уж тогда бы на английском всё
<SergeyIT> а зачем вообще русский ставить?
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> не поверишь, очень много людей не могут перевести и загуглить банальные сообщения на нерусском
<Lex_S> и на родном русском то далеко не все научились нормально писать
<andrex> это точно
<SergeyIT> тогда аглицкий проще выучить )
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> и общаться на английском с элементами русского мата
<SergeyIT> самые безобразные технические инструкции на русском языке - ничего не понять
<Lex_S> :D
<andrex> ну у некоторых общаться на английском ассоциируется с транслитом)
<Lex_S> потому что русский народ не читает инструкций
<Lex_S> ахаха
<Lex_S> бывает))
<Lex_S> но не у всех проходит
<artus> Lex_S, скорее нынешнее поколение )
<Lex_S> а кто его вырастил-то, это нынешнее поколение?))
<andrex> да ни кто, дай народу свободу и он начинает увядать)
<Lex_S> по хорошему бы мир пересобрать, может и самсунговские утилиты заработают как положено
<Lex_S> но 1к пакетов......
<artus> Lex_S, вот и жуй кактус ))
<Lex_S> хехе
<artus> [Raiden], вопрос, qt оформление где меняется ?
<Lex_S> да оно вообще у меня  искаропки нигде не работает)
<artus> Lex_S, а так ли они нужны ?
<[Raiden]> artus: Хм, именно qt? в обход кдешных тем? :)
<Lex_S> в убунтовском юнити по Fn+Fx пытались высветиться какието notify, но до конца оно так и не заработало
<Lex_S> на ноуте - нужны)
<[Raiden]> в qtconfig , в убунте вроде qtconfig-qt4
<Lex_S> не с терминала же выключать каждый раз подсветку дисплея
<artus> [Raiden], да как то темы мне слабо что меняют
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/418609/8ceefe1d вот собственно дельфинчик оформление, и иже с ним
<baronos> ужасные иеонки папок, если приснятся я умру наверно со страху)
<baronos> иконки*
<Lex_S> хехе
<artus> baronos, мне вот как то на иконки в данный момент начхать)
<Lex_S> дефолтные же
<baronos> гыы
<Lex_S> кажись это я доигрался с поддержкой gles
<Lex_S> не тольео масмунговсеие утилиты не пашут)
<Lex_S> самсунговские*
<zgr> кривые кодировки в zip не починили?
<Anton2d> http://wiki.ayac.ru/ubuntu/krakozabry-v-zip-arhivah
<Anton2d> сам еще не пробовал
<Anton2d> говорят работает
<zgr> не работает
<Anton2d> эх...
<Anton2d> может надо старые зипы унзипы сносить предварительно
<zgr> работает если LC_TYPE=ru_RU.UTF-8
<Anton2d> задачка такая, есть у меня команда sudo /etc/init.d/fancontrol stop. Дело в том что её нужно запускать из скрипта, который кое что проверяет через 15 сек после залогинивания юзера.
<Anton2d> Вопрос а как быть с судо ?
<artus> читать про sudoers
<Anton2d> а намекнуть, в какую сторону курить ?
<Sergey_IT> резрешить юзеру запускать данный скрипт с правами рута
<Anton2d> А если я  это всё в рутовый крон засуну просто ?
<Anton2d> То я не узнаю какой юзер залогинился просто ?
<Sergey_IT> тебе виднее
<[Raiden]> копать в сторону /etc/sudoers  ,пример: raiden ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/synaptic
<[Raiden]> тут разрешен опускать юзеру рейден без пароля
<Anton2d> понятно примерно, спасибо, пошёл гуглить.
<[Raiden]> ещё почитай про suid bit  - это считается менее секурно.
<[Raiden]> это в man chmod
<[Raiden]> можешь в судоерс сделат ьисключение для своего скрипта. А не для фанконтрола. Будет весь скрипт от рута или от кого надо
<[Raiden]> если надо )
<Anton2d> гуд, щаз разберемся... почти понял, но надо матчасть почтитать. Неее весь скрипт от рута не надо, только некоторые сервисы стоп, старт
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> Тыщ
<shenmue> собрать что ли что нибуть на виртуалке? скучна =(
<[Raiden]> почитай, поиграй. Уроки по гимпу поделай
<baronos> прошей свой дройд, сделай калибровку батареи))
<[Raiden]> может пригодится
<shenmue> [Raiden]я и так уроки по гимпу не пропускаю.
<shenmue> baronos у меня нет андройда
<[Raiden]> Мне нравиятся валлпаперы минта, там как бы лого и надпись под углом к нему. Ощущение пространства как бы
<[Raiden]> никак руки не дойдут чего-нит ьтакое же нарисовать
<baronos> А зачем спрашивал про уид процессов?)))
<[Raiden]> читали наверное про инновационное меню в юнити, вместо обычного
<[Raiden]> вариант для кде http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/appmenu-runner-hud-like-functionality.html
<shenmue> baronos гугол вио
<shenmue> baronos я там потроллю. душу отведу. затем можно спокойно на технических форумах общаться
<baronos> Хехе)
<bosyi> не сворачивается в трей при запуске transmission-gtk --minimized
<mivulf> как сделать чтобы при двойном-клике по .txt файлу файл открывался vim-ом в терминале? (ubuntu 11.10)
<bosyi> затестите кто нибудь
<shenmue> bosyi работает
<bosyi> мде, а у меня нет.
<shenmue> bosyiа в нем опции сворачиватьь в трей галка стоит?
<bosyi> да.
<shenmue> mivulf может "открыть с помошью программы " там vim выбрать?
<mivulf> shenmue: пробовал, но в том списке его нет и кнопка добавления в список отсутствует почему-то =(
<[Raiden]> mivulf: нужно сделать что бы дефолтным действием было открытиеее терминала с параметрами запуска вима
<[Raiden]> либо сделать скрипт и выбрат ьего
<shenmue> mivulf http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2.png
<[Raiden]> в свойствах файла скорее всего. Если в гноме не сделали что-то нов... ужасное.
<artus> клацать мышкой чтоб открыть в виме в терминале... ставь gvim Ж)
<shenmue> artus не лезь. тут очередь на методы решения проблемы =)
<artus> shenmue, кто последний с извращениями? ))
<shenmue> пока ты
<mivulf> shenmue: хм. а как ты так сделал, чтобы можно было свою команду ввести? у мня такого поля нету даже
<mivulf> artus: не знаю, просто я в виме без мыши сижу, в браузере тоже, и т.п.. но по папкам иногда хожу мышкой :)
<shenmue> оно как то само в гноме 2 было всегда
<[Raiden]> только там не вим надо а типа gnome-terminal -e vim
<artus> mivulf, дакак то проще наверно vim /z/z/z[tab] чем мышой тыцять то )
<artus> хотя это ваши извращения ) развлекайтесь )
<[Raiden]> ещё ещё решение. Поставь к наутилусу расширение открывающее терминал в текущей папке
<[Raiden]> а дальше ручками
<[Raiden]> )
<mivulf> shenmue: хм, в гноме2... а как узнать версию своего?
<[Raiden]> советую kate , вим не нужен. для правки конфигв в терминале лучше mcedit из mc - менб с функциями, выделение , копипаст выделенного сразу или через файл и т.д.
<[Raiden]> выход в терминал..
<[Raiden]> переход на строку...
<[Raiden]> основной плюс перед вимом - забыл хоткей - залезь в меню.
<mivulf> [Raiden]: не, просто очень привык к виму :) и обычные файлы открываю и с кодом. к тому уже у меня еще и браузер на виме
<mivulf> [Raiden]: а в виме если забыл хоткей разве нельзя :h хоткей?
<[Raiden]> ну, если привык... То ладно.
<[Raiden]> mivulf: а фиг знает )
<mivulf> [Raiden]: расширение для наутилуса, которое открывает терминал в текущей папке, кстати, нужная вещь. название не помнишь?
<shenmue> их два
<[Raiden]> поищи просто все пакеты по слову наутилус. вроде nautilus-upen-terminal
<[Raiden]> open
<[Raiden]> nautilus-gksu ещё полезно. Будет открыть от админа по пкм.
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай: в кде такое тоже есть )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png тип вот
<mivulf> о, прикольно, чувак с точь-в-точь моей проблемой, даже версия ubuntu совпадает )
<mivulf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69749/how-to-assign-a-vim-as-the-default-program-for-a-file-type-and-run-it-in-maximiz
<shenmue> baronos наверное как выйдет следующая элементари ос уйду на нее =)
<shenmue> на 12 лтс будет базироватся
<baronos> shenmue, она няшка будет я первую альфу щупал элементари луна отличная штука))
<[Raiden]> во времена гнома 2 мне нравился элементари-наутилус. Не в последнюю очередь потому, что там редактируемммммая панель задач была
<Lex_S> baronos: это что?
<[Raiden]> я добавлял кнопки открыть новую вкладку и окно. Ну как в браузере, что бы по меню не лазить
<baronos> теперь марлин будет))
<baronos> Lex_S, это на базе убунту, смесь лхде панели, компиза, аля гном-даш и так далее, с некоторым своим софтом)
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> а я всё никак не заставлю себя настроить третьегном
<Lex_S> зато в кедах уже тему поломал
<baronos> урааа установился)))
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> ну, адачи)
<Lex_S> удачи*
<baronos> Развернуть настройку гш у меня занимает 5 минут))
<Lex_S> мне лень потому ято я последний раз гном видел в убунте 7.04
<[Raiden]> элементари наутилус я юзал с ппа. Переходить на другой дист ркак бы небыло нужды.
<[Raiden]> скорее всего и сча нету
<mivulf> shenmue: [Raiden]: чёт ничё не понимаю. sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal nautilus-gksu, поставилось норм, но пункты в меню не появились
<mivulf> объясните, плиз, в чём я туплю?
<shenmue> ребутни иксы
<[Raiden]> mivulf: прибить надо процеесс или релогин
<mivulf> а, кк. а каким сочетанием перезапустить иксы сейчас? )
<[Raiden]> на панельке есть логаут. хоткей для прибивания по умолчанию отключен , да и опасно это
<shenmue> ктрл альт бэкспейс
<[Raiden]> тебе надо только выполнить killall nautilus
<shenmue> [Raiden] чой то опасно? я всегда так делаю
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ну, софту посылается не сигтерм, а сигкилл. Т.е. все открытые в иксах программы не завершаются нормально
<mivulf> на C-A-bkspace нет реакции
<mivulf> дайте команду что ли тогда )
<shenmue> значит не включенно
<mivulf> фиг с хоткеем
<[Raiden]> соотв в теории можно какие-нить данные потерять.
<[Raiden]> короче это привычка из разряда: двайте ребутит комп резетом
<baronos> artus, гыы теперь и репы сида не надо гном 3.2.2.1 на визи приехал)))
<Anton2d> а разве nautilus -q уже отменили ?
<shenmue> опять без очереди с советами лезут
<shenmue> =)
<mivulf> Anton2d: судя по тому, что всё заработало, не отменили. )
<Anton2d> так за что его зверски килять то киллом, низя так, жалко его
<[Raiden]> отключено как раз для таких как shenmue
<shenmue> =(
<Anton2d> с судоерсами разобрался, судо заработало для фанконтрола, скрип
<Anton2d> т сдела
<Anton2d> л
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, на ентере не спи )
<Anton2d> да сплю уже, всем СН
<Anton2d> ух ты ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1/ с 2007 года живые пасты
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, это тебе снится
<Sergey_IT> и будет тебе, антон2д, сниться, как ты работаешь в юнити2д
<Anton2d> не надо мне таких кошмаров, уж лучше пусть гном3 приснится, весь такой допиленный, неглючный ;)
<shenmue> ну ты себе фигню то наночь и заказаааааал =)))
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, сам себя так назвал )
<bosyi> какой командой в gimp иконку превратить в монохромную?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: там меню колорс вверху
<bosyi> [Raiden], нашел. но там очень много пунктов
<bosyi> [Raiden], подскажи детальнее пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> цвет -> обесцветить
<[Raiden]> и ок
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328814597_4378630_b7516a0df5.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> это не монохром называется а просто десатурация. МОНОхромное изображение это однобитовое.
<bosyi> [Raiden], спасибо. нашел!
<User610[web]> привет
<shenmue> [Raiden] а что за шрифт?
<Sergey_IT> Босого перекрасили )
<[Raiden]> Хм, дройд санс
<[Raiden]> в чате моноспейс какой-то. Руки не дошли менять. Я в сус второй день
<[Raiden]> так то я убунтойд
<baronos> моноспейс отличный) мне нравится)
<[Raiden]> у них на билдсевисе как оказалось есть галочка личные типа комнаты. С ней хлама там несколько побольше. Например нашелся утиль от itmages - не пришлос ь самому собирать.
<[Raiden]> побольше чем без галки. Но всеравн оменьше чем на ппа
<[Raiden]> если интересно
<bosyi> капец. вроде иконки (две) xchat'a переделал. но на ту что в трее это не повлияло. у кого-то есть идее откуда она подгружается?
<[Raiden]> открой пакет хчата в синаптике. ТАм можно посмотреть всё содержимое. и ещё посмотри /usr/share/icons
<[Raiden]> если там нету, то может в бинарник вкомпилено
<[Raiden]> тогда менять пересборкой ))
<[Raiden]> или поиск редактора ресурсов - в лине ваще так не принято, т.к. исходники обычн оесть
<bosyi> попробую так сделать сейчас. а может ли быть такой вариант что Гном создал что-то типа thumbilands для иконок трея?
<bosyi> кстати gdebi самый удобный инструмент для просмотра чего куда копируется из deb пакета?
<[Raiden]> я плохо знаю как гном устроен, что бы не гадать - можно создать ещё юзера. Если кэширует, то у юзера.
<[Raiden]> но вообще иконки для трея врятли.
<[Raiden]> обычно только в фм превью\кэш
<[Raiden]> если взять то что хорошо в убунте - новостные ресурсы, форумы, ппа и то что хорошо в опенсусе - инсталятор, яст, ориентация на кде
<[Raiden]> было бы идеально ) ...Для меня.
<artus> [Raiden], вопросик, годный календарь для кед в замен штатным не посоветуеш? без этих извращенных указателей на празники ))
<Sergey_IT> кед еще и указующий праздники? Беспредел
<artus> угу ))
<[Raiden]> artus: настроить часы, календарь и там галка показывать события
<artus> нету галок никаких
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328816315_2875739_25fa0e094b.png
<[Raiden]> такой нету?
<artus> не,.. все тоже самое но без галки
<[Raiden]> дави тогда добавит ьплазмойд и там кнопка установить с веб. Ну и там строка поиска есть
<[Raiden]> видать сделали в 4.8.0 галку. Кто-то на праздники фичреквест написал )
<artus> во, я в настройках росии вырубил
<artus> оказалось если растянуть то можно найти там выключалку
<[Raiden]> Гм
<[Raiden]> как-то я не догадался
<[Raiden]> и события наверное не то выключает, тогда. Чтонить из корганайзера наверное.
<Sergey_IT> в юнити из эволюшена события в календаре показываются
<Sergey_IT> к примеру
<artus> юнити ненужен
<artus> :D
<Sergey_IT> как и кде )
<artus> и кеды тоже ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328816608_9084348_8f8caebf97.png - если кто не видел
<Sergey_IT> чушь
<[Raiden]> текущая дажа в других календарях. Это меню для копирования даты в буфер обмена http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0209/h_1328816909_1142745_75687c020d.png
<[Raiden]> *дата
<[Raiden]> в общем много ненужной фигни с 1 стороны. Н олюдей много и они разные - с другой.
<artus> аха, извращенцев хватаеть)
<[Raiden]> можно ещё добиться универсальности другим путем. Не сделав ничего. Например малевич нарисовал квадрат и даже последний папуас понимает что это квадрат
<[Raiden]> просто и гениально
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка.
<Sergey_IT> всё - отменяем календарь - все равно живем текущим мгновением
<bosyi> [Raiden], так и есть. оно наверно компилиться с иконками внутри
<bosyi> [Raiden], а можно ли выполнить " убрать цвет" сразу к пачке картинок?
<mivulf> Народ, вот подскажите... Если я, допустим, сделал в своей ОС запуск вима в терминале по ману (http://askubuntu.com/questions/69749/how-to-assign-a-vim-as-the-default-program-for-a-file-type-and-run-it-in-maximiz), и в течение дня я делаю, скажем, 10 подобных настраиваний ОС, то стоит их куда-то записываÑ
<mivulf> чтобы потом можно было вспомнить, в случае чего, как именно и что делал с чем
<[Raiden]> в гимпе нету простой автоматизации. Там она скриптится и это не   ко мне. Есть другой вариант, почитай про imagemagick -это консольная утилита и там скорее всег обесцветка есть
<[Raiden]> возможно есть и другие варианты
<bosyi> [Raiden], ок. спс. я пока 4 картинки и так обесцвечу
<tagezi> bosyi: насколько я помню, convert позволяет это сделать.. но это консольная штука.. есть помоему надстройка на него, она тоже пачками конвертирует, переименовывает, извращается с цветом и тд
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, напиши прогу, уже бы написал пока ищешь
<bosyi> ага. спасибо.
<bosyi> что это за файл такой *.ico . я его открываю в гимпе, а он как будто из нескольких картинок разного размера состоит
<bosyi> ?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, в QT есть класс, загружаешь, меняешь цветность, сохраняешь. На питоне возможно
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, он из картинки и маски состоит
<tagezi> для гимпа http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/programming/25911/
<bosyi> каким набором команд можно получить *.deb из сорцов. make , sudo make install сразу инсталирует
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: слушай, впросик, мож очень глупый.. а нафига в лазаре создаёться 26 мегов отладочной инфы, если сам файл исполняемый только 6 весит?
<toxa> подскажите софт для кластеризации :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так не создавай
<tagezi> bosyi: на форуме очень подробно разбирали установку из сырцов.. а науту посмотри
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да не.. я уже не создаю.. просто думаю, если это придумали, значит кому-то это нужно... зачем?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: sudo checkinstall если только. Правильные пакеты сложнее создаются.
<[Raiden]> http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/  , как вводная статья сойдет.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> умер чтоли сайт
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: так очевидно - для дебага, то бишь отладки
<tagezi> неоткрывается
<toxa> пооодскажите свофт для класстеризации......
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а перевод будет
<tagezi> надо научиться пользоваться этим.. наверное
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а чего там учиться, ставишь точку останова и смотришь
<[Raiden]> долбаные интернеты не надежны
<[Raiden]> был урл со статьей и всё, исчез
<Sergey_IT> нет в мире совершенства
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а.. это я уже умею)
<baronos> есть, это Gnome 3
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: так это оно и есть )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в кеше ещё есть.. возьми скопируй себе
<[Raiden]> что бы другим раздавать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пусть сами разбираются, мне вдруг лениво стало
<toxa> секретная страничка передающаяся только тайно при встрече в распечатке :)
<tagezi> [ну так скопируй себе в блог, социалку, в твитер в конце концов.. и раздавай )
<[Raiden]> во ти займитесь. )
<toxa> по закону сохранения.... если где-то убыло, значит где-то прибыло... должна быть другая ссылка....
<toxa> или другое решение
<tagezi> кстати текст даже в гугл+ влез, как ни странно
<[Raiden]> рекомендую кстати расширение scrapbook
<baronos> у кого хром дев есть?
<[Raiden]> мышкой в боковую панел ькидаеш ьзакладку и сохраняется, где указано
<[Raiden]> расширение для фф
<tagezi> угу.. у меня хромиум
<tagezi> baronos: deb на сайте лежит
<baronos> tagezi: версия дев какая у тебя?
<tagezi> дев? о_О помоему я что-то не понимаю
<baronos> угу
<tagezi> baronos: дев это что?
<tagezi> у меня 16.0.912.77 (Сборка для разработчиков 118311 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<baronos> tagezi: google-chrome develop version
<tagezi> ну она 18 помоему сейча
<baronos> у меня бета выше чем девелоп версия О_о (я не курил)
<tagezi> лежит на содерс
<tagezi> блин, спать пора
<baronos> 18.0.1025.7 dev 18.0.1025.11 beta печалька(
<Sergey_IT> экстремалы
<tagezi> почему?
<Sergey_IT> беты юзать
<tagezi> ну ты на альфе сидишь вообще )
<Sergey_IT> так это Альфа, а не какая то бета )))
<tagezi> ти выйдет бета ты откатишься на стабле? ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я могу перегрузиться хоть сейчас - на 10.04
<baronos> [Raiden]: хехе "Я уже давно понял что вы закрытая злобная секта" :D
<[Raiden]> Мне скучно, немного.
<[Raiden]> Да и злобная эта букварь бывает.
<[Raiden]> больше ко мне никто не цепляется
<baronos> угу)) но признаю что она толковая в вопросах рфр)))
<baronos> artus: как ты там hastebin ставил?
<[Raiden]> ну спору нет.
<artus> aptinstall rubygems build-essential ruby1.8-dev && sudo gem install haste
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про дебиан
<artus> [Raiden], кто? не))
<baronos> [t[t))
<baronos> хехе*
<[Raiden]> в убунте постилка уже есть
<artus> хасте круче )
<baronos> в д7 тоже есть pastebinit но он ужасный((
<tagezi> лан, всем спокойной ночи
<baronos> artus: спс, вот теперь он сработал как надо)))
<artus> baronos, ну так )
<baronos> и без дров на гальюме прекрасно живется))
<Lex_S> а есть аналоги xosd только выводящие не текст а картинку?
<mazai_f_kedah> ghb
<Lex_S> утра
<mazai_f_kedah> привет
<mivulf> !faq1 | mivulf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='faq1'
<mivulf> !faq | help
<ubuntuhelp> help: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<mivulf> Есть кто живой?
<Lex_Sh> все спят
<Lex_Sh> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> а кеды внезапно ниче так , не совсем смертельностремными оказались :D
<mivulf> объясните логику, почему иногда используется ключ с одним дефисом, а иногда с двумя?
<mivulf> (если я правильно понял, и то, и другое называется ключами)
<artus> ну вот так вот ))
<Lex_Sh> с одним - укороченный вариант
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-10
<mivulf> почему-то с одним, кстати, не принимает (
<mivulf> хотя в man указано то с одним, то с двумя
<mivulf> !ask | mivulf
<ubuntuhelp> mivulf, please see my private message
<Lex_Sh> типа samsung-tools --backlight toggle и samsung-tools -b toggle
<mivulf> !ask | ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuhelp: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> mivulf, харош бота дергать
<artus> в приват к нему ))
<mivulf> artus сорри. я попробовал пайп просто заюзать :)
<artus> mivulf, аа ))
<Lex_Sh> в общем, не заморачивайся по этому поводу
<mivulf> Lex_Sh: кк. спасибо энивей.
<artus> в принципе, если кеды покрасить в серый цвет, то они ниче так
<Lex_Sh> покаж
<Lex_Sh> я что-то сёдня крутил и перекрутил)
<Lex_Sh> с чёрными темами
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/419009/4a054b03
<artus> один хром не в тему гад такой )
<Lex_Sh> хорошее разрешение
<Lex_Sh> я тоже хочу такой моник)
<artus> Lex_Sh, их просто 2 )
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> а у меня 15,6 :D
<Lex_Sh> ну тему для gtk поищи похожую
<artus> вобщем и целом если закрыть глаза на то что некоторые плазмоиды крашатцо, чаь фишечек вырубить, и еесли не лезть в менюшечки то жить тут можно
<Lex_Sh> для гуглохрома
<[Raiden]> никуда тебе не деться от фф
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> да на фф надо сваливать, ато чей то жрет гром память шо дурной
<artus> а я как то не привык себя в заккладках ограничевать
<artus> *и
<Lex_Sh> кстати никто с on-screen-display не заморачивался?
<artus> фф на 340 вкладок у меня 700 метров кушал, а тут хром на 15ть до 2х гигов отедает
<artus> [Raiden], а так в принципе какой то свет в конце тунеля у кед видитцо, стало уже как то поадекватнее чтоль, поприятнее
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Civil> Никто не в курсе, как initrd убунточки 10.04 относится к вложенным lvm'ам?
<[Raiden]> а.. это ты так кде изуродовал?
<Lex_Sh> у меня кеды единственное что не падает
<artus> хотя пока с фишечками и нюансами разобрался почему оно так а не по человечески, плевался долго )
<artus> [Raiden], чего небыло нма, оказываетцо kde-standart надо было впилить) ато kde-full ток половину ставит )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> точно, на шоте кде
<artus> [Raiden], че изуродовал сразу ) все приятственно и феншуйненько)
<[Raiden]> я сразу и не понял, в такое время
<[Raiden]> ты ктати можешь гтк тему юзать.
<artus> [Raiden], мне б че нить одно) а не костыли городить)
<[Raiden]> только по моему гтк2. нужен гткрц в хомпапке и тема гтк+ в настройках кде
<Lex_Sh> он имеет в виду для gtk приложений
<artus> Civil, на твоем бы месте я б затестил в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> нет, я юмею в виду для всего
<artus> делов на 20ть минут, зато был бы результат
<[Raiden]> и для гтк и для кути
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<artus> [Raiden], и нафига ?
<Civil> artus: да затестить на реальной машине тоже делов 10-20 минут )
<[Raiden]> нафига - не знаю. Просто твоим скриншотом навеяло.
<artus> Civil, ну реальная это такое дело)
<[Raiden]> заголовки окон от какой-то гтк темы
<Civil> artus: честно - никакое не дело ) но мне интересно, вдруг кто-то уже затестил до меня (мало ли есть еще такие извращенцы)
<Lex_Sh> а у меня bespin свои заголовки даже на gtk окна лепит
<artus> [Raiden], а, может, надо глянуть чего там есть в заголовках, но мне как то особо и не парит
<artus> но раз сказал щас поищемс
<[Raiden]> да забудь )
<artus> Процесс: systemsettings PID: 13021 Сигнал завершения: Aborted (6)
<artus> рррр
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> что ты с ним сделал?)
<artus> ниче, в том то и дело
<Lex_Sh> у меня оно не падает
<Lex_Sh> но мне повезло с гномом3 также как тебе с кедами
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/419011/a525c7ed пойдеть?
<Lex_Sh> да главное чтоб тебе нравилось)
<[Raiden]> ну как-то более, да.
<[Raiden]> точно. Т меня не слушай.
<artus> Lex_Sh, да я ж просто в этих дизигновых заморочках не спец )))
<Lex_Sh> а кто тут спец)
<Lex_Sh> я тут тоже понамутил, терь впадлу настроить
<Lex_Sh> вот заморочился с этим долбаным osd, и в итоге ничё интересного не добился от него
<[Raiden]> ты про картинки спрашивал. конки может картинки выводит
<[Raiden]> на рабочий стол
<Lex_Sh> не то
<[Raiden]> их даже можно менять
<Lex_Sh> я про on screen display
<Lex_Sh> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328830680_3477066_f0692c1d3d.png вот такое в кеда встроено
<artus> [Raiden], свой скрин давай, погляжу чего там у людев то есть) мож себе чего впилю
<Lex_Sh> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328830352_3441747_c76e03250b.png максимум, что удалось от него добиться
<Lex_Sh> он не позволяет менять размеры картинки
<Lex_Sh> и прогрессбар всегда на месте
<[Raiden]> да я всё в сусе торчу, сча
<mivulf> artus: 340 вкладок? фантастика какая-то. у мня никогда в жизни больше 20 не было... обычно не больше 10. Периодически встречаю людей с кол-вом вкладок до 50
<[Raiden]> особо нечег опоказывать почти дефолт http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328833433_2391378_ecb63c1892.png
<artus> mivulf, че фантастика)) я даже скрин в доказательство приводил)
<[Raiden]> насчет заголовков,  к квину есть модул ьс поддержкой тем от эмеральда. Если тем не  хватает
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: просто мне не монитор нужен. Я думал это всё в конечном итоге со своими картинками прилкпить на Fn+Fx кнопки ноута
<artus> mivulf, ток не помню, толи 340 толи 430 ))) но пусть будет меньше )) вобще там пофиг) тюнитцо ff будь здоров )
<mivulf> artus: не, я верю, просто всё равно удивительно. Странно, что работает вообще и не вешает намертво всё ) а в чём смысл такого кол-ва, кстати?
<artus> mivulf, а он нифига не грузил в память все что у него было ) только по мере запроса )
<mivulf> artus: это уже букмарки какие-то получаются, а не табы ) Ты парадигму табов перешагнул )
<artus> mivulf, да как то привычка когда с чем то копаешся держать под рукой все нужное ) ну и пошло поехало аля 20ть страниц с 1м, 20ть с другим ...
<Lex_Sh> как же ты в них ориентируешься))
<artus> mivulf, эмм, в букмарки перестал кидать когда за 2к перешагнуло этих самых букмарков ))
<mivulf> artus ужс какой-т
<artus> Lex_Sh, вот неповериш)) я точно знаю где и что у меня открыто ))
<Lex_Sh> )))
<mivulf> artus: что-то всё равно не так, ну ладно, если тебе нормально, то фиг с ним
<artus> mivulf, да просто мне проще найти ответ чем ходить и спрашивать на форумах и чатиках ))
<mivulf> бтв, как ни зайду на канал, люди обсуждают на какую ось перешли с убунты )
<artus> только лиш если совсем уж какой то вопрос с подковыркой я пиную пару человек ))
<mivulf> настолько стыдно считается под ней сидеть? )
<Lex_Sh> гг
<artus> mivulf, да не, просто не осилили даже бубунту )
<Lex_Sh> mivulf: кому что нравится больше)
<artus> хотя и она в последнее время все чудесатее и чудесатее )
<Lex_Sh> тут просто канал весёлый
<Lex_Sh> и сидят тут все, от убунтологов до гентушников :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328833777_4908206_5381200682.png
<mivulf> я просто не разделяю общей ругани по поводу убунты ) мне юнити нравится и хомячковость дистрибутива расцениваю только как плюс (поддержка коммьюнити широкая, можно сосредоточиться на задачах, а не на инструменте)
<[Raiden]> курсоры...
<mivulf> Lex_Sh: русскоязычные сообщества, касательные линукса, почему-то все веселые )
<Lex_Sh> )))))
<mivulf> Lex_Sh: да и вообще it-шные. Я помню случай, когда задал вопрос какой-то, касательно решения задачи на C#. Тред быстро наполнился людьми, которые спорили друг с другом, в чем плюсы и минусы шарпа и зачем он вообще нужен, если есть те же плюсы. Модератор Ð
<Lex_Sh> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<mivulf> сорри )
<Lex_Sh> у меня тоже всё начинается с вопроса пытаясь ответить на который народ вступает в холивар а я ответа так и не получаю :D
<mivulf> да и вообще it-шные. Я помню случай, когда задал вопрос какой-то, касательно решения задачи на C#. Тред быстро наполнился людьми, которые спорили друг с другом,
<mivulf> в чем плюсы и минусы шарпа и зачем он вообще нужен, если есть те же плюсы. Модератор активно участвовал в этом )
<mivulf> с тех пор стараюсь технические вопросы задавать и искать на английском
<Lex_Sh> )))
<[Raiden]> действия в фм  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328834059_5111237_eb78157c31.png
<[Raiden]> а больше в общем-то и нечего пилить
<mivulf> [Raiden]: а это скрины чего? ) какой дистрибутив и т.п.? :)
<artus> [Raiden], во, а можно убрать из долфина жесткие диски ?
<[Raiden]> кубунта кде 4.7.х
<Lex_Sh> я думал уже везде 4.8
<artus> 4.6 :D
<artus> вроде
<[Raiden]> у меня да, это старые шоты
<Lex_Sh> так это почти дефолт на скринах
<Lex_Sh> панелька разве что
<[Raiden]> artus: можешь убрать всю пашель эту или заменить другой. И можешь убрать диски. У каждого пункта по пкм есть опция скрыть
<[Raiden]> можно диски убрать, избранных папок накидать
<artus> [Raiden], да панель то двигается и убирается , диски не убираются
<[Raiden]> пкм по диску
<artus> и нифига
<[Raiden]> если там нету, значит в 4.6 ещё не сделали
<[Raiden]> а да. в 4.8. дельфин 2.х
<artus> а не, есть скрыть точку входа
<artus> но блин небыло же
<[Raiden]> гг
<Lex_Sh> )))
<artus> мобщем мистика )
<mivulf> есть тут кстати адепты vim-а?
<[Raiden]> в кде галки появляются по мере надобности ))
<artus> [Raiden], угу, по 2 в сутки) дабы не травмировать психику )
<Lex_Sh> вот что-что, а настроек в кедах прилично
<Lex_Sh> увидев панель управления третьегнома я в ужасе был
<[Raiden]> У меня опять фантастика в голову лезит. Сделат ьде котороая будет давать юзеру рейтинг и открывать настройки.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_Sh> там все разделы в один пункт бы вместились
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> выполнил квест - получи новую опцию
<[Raiden]> панель управления в гноме3 скудноватая. Но иизменения коснулись не только её , но и содержимого. Как минимум в настройке питания пропала реакция на кнопку повер
<[Raiden]> выбор реакции.
<Lex_Sh> да там вообще две опции
<Lex_Sh> жуть
<[Raiden]> может оно и правильно на маках. Где одно и тоже железо и то что заявлено работает из коробки на 100%
<[Raiden]> но тут мне кажется не очень
<artus> чето как то адекватными де становятцо только через дофигалет после выхода, а все свежее идет лесом первые 3 года точно
<artus> [Raiden], опять же, запилить 1н образ для 1го железа со 100% поддержкой не проблема, проблема запретить менять железяки ))
<artus> так что мак это так, маркетинг, не более
<[Raiden]> ну, сами решайте. Я сам не могу до конца разобраться что выбрать  и т.д.
<Lex_Sh> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328834801_1627361_aa0a4ba97f.png это ж смешно просто
<artus> Lex_Sh, ну чего, бубунта с 10.10 кажись начала прятать настройки от хомячков
<Lex_Sh> эээ
<Lex_Sh> это не бубунта)
<artus> ни те гдм настроить , ни те ешо че нить
<artus> Lex_Sh, я к тому что они решили видать все дружно ограничивать права и свободы
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> а настраивать сторонними утилитами
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328834926_9313678_b9240adbab.png
<Lex_Sh> у меня тока одна реакция на такой поход к настройке рабочего окружения - http://tgchan.org/kusaba/questdis/src/127909520444.jpg
<artus> ))
<artus> [Raiden], вот чего мне нравится в кедах, так это настройка самбы )))
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_Sh> вот поэтому я никак с кед уйти не могу)
<artus> а не нравится то что жруть памяти много
<[Raiden]> память это конечно да... можно взять только часть кде + что-то ещё. Сек.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328835203_1624231_e2cb096bd7.png
<Lex_Sh> ну, я не жалуюсь, у меня её 8 гигов)))
<[Raiden]> хотя может это тоже не очень хорошая идея.
<[Raiden]> у меня 4, я не жалуюсь. А вот 2 при моих задачах было бы в притык.
<artus> ну на 2х бичалька вообще
<artus> *п
<Lex_Sh> ))
<Lex_Sh> у меня на 2х стояли
<Lex_Sh> хватало
<Lex_Sh> если так подумать то щас все DE жрут прилично
<Lex_Sh> ибо основная их часть - браузеры)
<Lex_Sh> которые жруд гораздо больше самих DE
<Lex_Sh> т*
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> да и я на 2х жил, но вот коогда на автомате, забыв что у тебя забита память браузером жамкаеш по сапуску виртуалки, а потом ждеш 15ть минут пока оно отсвапится все , вот это жесть )
<Lex_Sh> у меня на 2 гиговой машинке одна тока опера до гига отъедала
<Lex_Sh> )))))))
<artus> вот такие нюансы если разрешать свапится только по достищени лимита памяти в 90%
<Lex_Sh> оу щи....
<Lex_Sh> 5 утра
<Lex_Sh> пора спать)
<artus> так, чет и я уже не те буковки печатаю )
<[Raiden]> надоест кде, перелезеш ькуда-нить. К середине весны заверное гном будет 3.4
<[Raiden]> а к осени 3.6
<artus> ну ближайшие полгода
<artus> рр
<artus> \год никуда не буду лезть , а там посмотримс
<artus> если конечно само все нафиг не сковырнетцо
<[Raiden]> как раз через год выйдет 5.0 кде. И побежим ))
<Lex_Sh> )))))
<artus> хм, где скринсейверы настраиваютцо?
<artus> нашоль
<Lex_Sh> )
<Lex_Sh> тут хоть есть где искать)
<Lex_Sh> что-то с этой тёмной темой аж спать хочется
<[Raiden]> в гноме о нвроде один какой-то сча. Я где-то хавту видел как снести и заюзать xscreensaver
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> хотел разлогиниться в гноме
<Lex_Sh> а он упал :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328835880_2545353_a9a207b369.png - сначала кде4 был таким. Может и гном со временем получшеет.
<Lex_Sh> [11369.948705] gnome-shell[3697]: segfault at 355f4a008 ip 00007f7f40312278 sp 00007fff4832dec0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.2[7f7f402aa000+12a000]
<Lex_Sh> [11377.967465] gnome-settings-[3676]: segfault at 7fb52753b780 ip 00007fb52753b780 sp 00007fff86952cc8 error 14
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: ох ё
<Lex_Sh> давненько это было))))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я уже не помню релиз это или до. Ну в общем начало.
<artus> [Raiden], ужс какой )
<Lex_Sh> мне ещё даже довелось на 3.5 посидеть
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати ГШ сильно не падал
<Lex_Sh> на кубунте)
<Lex_Sh> а у меня частенько
<Lex_Sh> особенно при переключении окон когда на activities мышь наводишь
<Lex_Sh> то что в кедах называется "все окна - все раб столы"
<artus> зашол после вичата в квирк, ну кеды ж, надо затестить, ужаснулся и вышел )))
<Lex_Sh> удобная фича
<Lex_Sh> ы
<artus> правда жабир к копете воткнул, вроде как пойдеть покаместь
<Lex_Sh> да оно by default жуткое
<Lex_Sh> но очень настраиваемое
<Lex_Sh> artus: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328836215_6429996_693aaa3430.png вот моя жуть
<artus> Lex_Sh, ну может конечно, но вичатик такой няшка )
<artus> Lex_Sh, не, ну я типа так и настроил , но всеравно
<Lex_Sh> )
<artus> Lex_Sh, причем какого то фига мне гадит запрашивая лист забаненых ) если цеплятся к знце, то в вичатик сыпется
<Lex_Sh> ы
<Lex_Sh> отключи запрос
<artus> где?
<Lex_Sh> ща
<Lex_Sh> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328836669_8200740_3c42f9d1e4.png
<artus> ооо
<[Raiden]> я себе 4.0.4 собираю 4.1 у меня косячил жутко и вообще он ещё не вышел.
<Lex_Sh> у меня норм работает
<[Raiden]> ок...
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X4k7bsURbE&feature=relmfu Kde TakeOff Launcher
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/419028/876291d4 :D
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> я тоже изначльно увидев консольный вичат начал под него тему квирки пилить
<Lex_Sh> так и недопилил
<artus> ну это первая попавшаясь какая то
<[Raiden]> когда места больше надо, можно убират ьбоковой список юзеров. Там кнопка где зеленая стрелочка над списком
<Lex_Sh> да берёшь любую наиболее близкую и пилишь)
<Lex_Sh> потом сохраняешь со своим названием в виде пакета)
<[Raiden]> я наверное КО
<artus> [Raiden], у меня  в вичате хоткеем )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так, спать всётаки надо...
<Lex_Sh> ага
<artus> как и включить отключить фильтр на входящих\покидающих
<Lex_Sh> пора бы)
<artus> вобщем кеды хоть и не торт но пироженкой уже стали )
<Lex_Sh> пойду и я посплю немного
<Lex_Sh> снOFF
<artus> давай
<Ilshat> привет. как посмотреть, сколько в у меня жестких дисков (физически)?
<Ilshat> желательно с моделями
<Civil> Ilshat: for I in /dev/sd[a-z]; do sudo smartctl --info ${I} 2>/dev/null | grep "Device Model"; done
<Civil> например
<Ilshat> Civil: спасибо
<brestows> кедоводы, как добавить свою команду в контекстное меню? в gnome есть nautilus action
<|rapidsp|> brestows: на kde-apps.org чтото есть. service menu что ли... не юзал
<brestows> надо дома посмотреть но вроде как по описанию она добавляет конкретные пункты свои, а не дает настраивать меню.. буду дома посмотрю...
<brestows> |rapidsp|: +1
<adminn> как очистить кэш DNS?
<adminn> bind ставить или без него можно?
<bosyi> exit
<dementor05> здарова алкаши)
<dementor05> ывралыорвплдыврп
<dementor05> алкаши???
<dementor05> алка\щицы??
<skai-falkorr> @kick dementor05 проспись, малютка
<bosyi> поставил kubuntu. оно так.. красиво)
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: и тя покусали?
<bosyi> вот посоветуйте обновлять kubuntu  с ppa до 4.8 или нет?
<andrex> райдена на всех кедоводов не хватает
<User398[web]> здраствуйте
<User398[web]> подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблему. на нетбуке мышь по горизонтальным направлениям перемещается нормально, а в вертиакальных оооочень медленно?
<skai-falkorr> User398[web]: двигай быстрее
<Infra_3600> боится кошь
<bosyi> lol
<bosyi> вот показательный, бесящий момент "....." линукса это то что при выключении компа я должен созерцать не нормальный splash, а консоль. при чем это в убунте, федоре и сусе я видел. ну как так можно?
<andrex> глаза закрывай когда комп включаешь)
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: эммм...выброси свой комп. у меня показывается сплеш.ну как показывается.4 секкунды и выключено
<bosyi> skai-falkorr: наверное какое-то исключение из правил. у меня на двух компах такой баг наблюдается.
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: плимот поставь
<skai-falkorr> драйверопроблемы
<skai-falkorr> невидия убивающая плимот
<bosyi> я чесно не знаю отличия между сплеш и плимут. все по дефолту. на обеих компах intel
<andrex> да я вроде вабще не укого не видел чтоб при выключении со сплешем проблемы были, даже после установки видеодров, при включении бывают
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: тада выбрасывай
<User398[web]> дело в том что в в "окнах" такой проблемы с мышью не было
<skai-falkorr> User398[web]: настрой скорость мыши
<User398[web]> тогда получится что в горизонтальных направлениях скорость будет вообще бешеная
<bosyi> User398[web]: по таким вопросам лучше открывать отдельную тему на форуме, с ПОЛНЫМ описанием проблемы. + поискать в гугле баги связанные с вашей моделью. скорее вы не первый.
<User398[web]> хоорошо, пожалуй так и сделаю, спасибо
<encoder> Всем привет, кто пользуется eclipse'ом подскажите есть возможность создания проекта по собственному шаблону? Ну или как скопипастить настройки готового проекта в новый?
<Onkeltem> OT: есть у кого идея какой-нить веб-игры в масштабе сервера? Ну то есть многопользовательской
<Onkeltem> А то я тут ознакомился с NodeJS, охренел, пытаюсь осознать открывшиеся перспективы
<Onkeltem> ясен пень, для игр лучше не придумаешь двигла
<SergeyIT> крестики-нолики
<andrex> шахматы)
<brestows> SergeyIT: шутишь все :)
<SergeyIT> brestows, скучно
<brestows> и не говори :)
<adminn> в Ubuntu есть какой-нибудь аналог файла hosts в Windows?
<encoder> /etc/hosts ?
<adminn> encoder, да, точно :D
<encoder> =)
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT:  http://wordsquared.com/ - не крестики-нолики, конечно, но любопытный подход )
<adminn> а то тут такой трабл, ни в лине, ни в винде не открывается мой сайт, а других всё ок
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: масштаб радует, скорость ответа
<Onkeltem> загрузки
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, есть у меня такая дома - эрудит называется
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: да да да ) У меня тоже
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: а ты программист вообще?
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, не знаю (. Давно чего то ничего не писал
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а игру вообще только одну написал - питон
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ага, в таком случае тебе будет интересно видео одно посмотреть
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_B4LTHi3I
<Onkeltem> там чел за пару минут TCP-чат написал например :)
<Onkeltem> и 10 строк кода
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, реклама
<Onkeltem> м?
<zgr> дизайн уведомлений (notify-osd) стянут с мака?
<SergeyIT> а какая разница?
<zgr> почему их закрыть нельзя? Где посмотреть то что уже высветилось?
<brestows> SergeyIT: красиво cделано...
<brestows> сделано
<Onkeltem> Вот что больше всего мне не нравится в 11.10/gnome3 - что нет рабочего стола
<Onkeltem> посто какой-то бред
<Onkeltem> и в наутилусе его нет
<Onkeltem> просто - папка в хоме, как и все
<[Raiden]> ты не 1 такой
<[Raiden]> но... Должен сказать в защиту гнома3 пару слов
<[Raiden]> рабочий стол с иконками там включить можно и расширения есть.
<[Raiden]> т.е. они не совсем убили функционал, а много из него попрятали в гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> и кое-что можно восстановить за счет расширений
<skai-falkorr> они тупо сменили настройки по умоланию.ибо отображать рс нужно меньшему числу людей, чем дердать его чистым, ибо все равно фуллскрин приложения рулят
<[Raiden]> если лен ьс этим морочиться. Советую xfce или есть 4гб рам - kde
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да, знаю, я включал этот рабочий стол... с панелью сверху!
<Onkeltem> Теперь рабочий стол - для просмотра обоев, и только
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: да не, это ты про гном фаллбек говоришь. Можно отображение значков включить в гном-шелле.
<Onkeltem> Такие сидели думали, что бы такое замутить, не как у всех? И тут - IDEA - а давайте уберем рабочий стол
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ааа... надо поковыряться
<artus> Onkeltem, ты неповериш, но и раньше рабочего стола небыло )
<Onkeltem> ой
<artus> Onkeltem, огой ) это всего лиш наутилус шалил )
<Onkeltem> понял )
<artus> так что включить можно все при желании)
<artus> ток смысла нет)
<Onkeltem> Кстати, наутилус, ваще "радует". Сидел сейчас в нем, нечайно дернул мышкой, исчезда папка Video
<Onkeltem> нашел в Ubuntu One. Давай mv её обратно... так она зачем-то начала копироваться
<Onkeltem> в общем - удивительное рядом
<Lex_S> Onkeltem: gnome-tweak-tool
<Onkeltem> и еще скорость наутилуса вообще пугает... чаще запускаю терминал/mc и там gnome-oopen <file> делаю, чтобы что-то открыть
<Lex_S> Onkeltem: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328879747_2975888_a3301a7684.png
<Onkeltem> Lex_S: да есть такое
<Onkeltem> Lex_S: это наутилус, с панелью же будет!
<Lex_S> эм
<Onkeltem> Lex_S: точнее, у меня на втором монике пустая панель сверху
<Lex_S> а, два дисплея
<Onkeltem> и когда прога запускается, там начинаются чудеса
<Lex_S> тут хз, я сам на кедах сижу)
<Onkeltem> Lex_S: [Raiden] про другое что-то говорил, что типа в gnome есть рабочий стол
 * Onkeltem тоже начал задумываться над кедами
<Lex_S> мне этим кеды и нравятся
<baronos> выстраивай так и усе http://i.minus.com/izmSjhUn0UEjF.png
<Lex_S> там можно независимые рабстолы сделать
<[Raiden]> давай с  начала. Что такое для тебя рабочий стол? В гном2 это обычно наутилус с опцией отображения значков на столе
<[Raiden]> если тебе это нужно - это есть
<Lex_S> мне кажется он имел в виду файлопомойку)))
<Lex_S> аля плазмойд обзор папки в кедах
<artus> папку Загрузки на десктоп )
<artus> и темп до кучи )
<Onkeltem> artus: да, чтобы по бырому всякое барахло иметь
<artus> чтоб не чуствовать себя одиноко)
<Onkeltem> artus: например, сделал скрин, открыл, отредактировал. Вот как быстро это сделать?
<Onkeltem> да да, temp
<Onkeltem> и чтобы _пропустить_ отдельную загрузку наутилуса
<Onkeltem> так как он очень медленный
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: поставить минус и сразу будет и загружаться
<[Raiden]> в общем отвтет дан ) И даже скриншот с гном-твикером
<artus> Onkeltem, эм, вобщето жамкнул кнопочку, получил ссылку на залитый скрин )
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: что такое минус?
<baronos> minus.com
<artus> Onkeltem, http://itmages.ru/image/view/419388/914cf562
<artus> Onkeltem, делается за секунду ))
<Lex_S> baronos: а чё перевод такой частичный?))) на тестинг перешёл чтоле
<artus> а делать скрин, редактировать... извращенцы)
<Lex_S> baronos: сменил обоину, гном упал :D
<baronos> Lex_S: у твика он всегда такой) пока его локализацию не делали)) к 3,4 обещали)
<artus> skai-falkorr, гадский минус не понимает второй монитор :(
<Lex_S> нене, я буду ждать 3.4
<Onkeltem> artus: hmmm )
<baronos> Lex_S: я сейчас на галлиум дровах и гном падает например если в алакарте убрать значок приложения, в багзилле пишут типа дрова надо, так что ати по умолчанию Г, а мне надо нвидиа ставить но лень и так всё работает без тормозов)
<[Raiden]> когда я пробовал г3, у меня что-то типа такого получалось http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328880207_6948471_12269fca86.png
<[Raiden]> или такого http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328880293_6023865_ac5ff3492f.png
<baronos> хмм, а зачем и док выносить если вынел избранный док на панель?))
<skai-falkorr> Make. ME. UNSEEN IT!!!
<[Raiden]> ну, я просматривал расширения.
 * simmi и чем lxpanel хуже?
<[Raiden]> г2 покажу до кучи ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328880399_6968986_f55cf92b76.png
<[Raiden]> с docky
<[Raiden]> b rjvgbpjv
<[Raiden]> и компизом
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: Q был первым троллем в серии стар трека
<Lex_S> baronos: ага, у меня на открытых атишных артефекты
<baronos> была бы привязка гном-контактов с сипнет телефонией было бы супер)
<Lex_S> а*
<Lex_S> поэтому везде только проприетарные
<Lex_S> долбаное ати
<Lex_S> карточки делают нормальные а дрова вообще никакие
<baronos> урааа у меня безглючный старый скайп)) люблю дебиан за это))
<Lex_S> чё, федору окончательно доломал?)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: )
<baronos> Lex_S: ага))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он даж в вояджере был
<Lex_S> а я тут вчера имел этот kosd по всякому, но нужного мне результата не добился
<[Raiden]> да, я все посмотрел
<Lex_S> baronos: на канале генты посоветовали написать свой :D
<baronos> гыы
<Lex_S> типа исходники же есть
<Lex_S> я и с dbus то пока разобрался уже 4 утра было...
<Lex_S> в юнити убунтовской оно даже чтото пыталось рисовать
<[Raiden]> тожке Кью , только уже не в гноме http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328880927_2555296_46aa1e8869.png
<[Raiden]> тоже*
<[Raiden]> в верщу панелька с глобал меню
<[Raiden]> режим превью (экспо) в гном-шелле , до релиза гнома3. http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328881201_3595093_87d2a1adf8.png
<[Raiden]> на этом флуд картинками окончен
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 с ГШ нашелся http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328881624_4715190_1d3a74043c.png
<[Raiden]> в целом он не так страшен, как изменения в других компонентах гнома.
<[Raiden]> типа системсеттингс или наутилуса
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> гш 3,0 в последнем скрине) палится из-за раскладки (Рус/Англ) ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> цвета конки были сделаны под другой валлпапер, темный.
<[Raiden]> внизу нп безется из плейера clementine.
<[Raiden]> сам не делал, взял чужое ибо ленивый.
<[Raiden]> чего-то я разболтался, афк
<baronos> artus: какой плагин делает у вичата слева список комнат?
<skai-falkorr> buffers.pl
<skai-falkorr> он делает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: спс)
<baronos> ух ты, и управлять удобней, alt+1(2,3...) ))
<Lex_S> а разве было по другому?
<baronos> Lex_S: не знаю, я после установки плагина подумал так переключить гыы))
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> чёто на вторые сутки аптайма отвалилась альса
<andrex> устала она просто
<hunter-12> как там у вас с компизом, все еще с фглрхом оформления окон не перерисовываются как надо?
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: ахз.умвр
<Lex_S> что-что?
<hunter-12> skai-falkorr: fglrx?
<Lex_S> на юнити всё работало
<Lex_S> на проприетарном атишном
<Lex_S> а не
<Lex_S> точно я его туда не ставил
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: штеуд
<hunter-12> Lex_S: кнопочки не подсвечиваются, заголовки не обновляются
<Lex_S> единственное окружение в котором дефолтные дрова не показывают кучу артефактов
<hunter-12> skai-falkorr: дык бага только с ати и только с фглрхом
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: дык откель на канале ати найти
<hunter-12> skai-falkorr: что, только у меня?
<Lex_S> у меня тоже)
<Lex_S> но я так понимаю, третьегном компиз юзает?
<hunter-12> Lex_S: гномощель юзает mutter
<Lex_S> ну тогда хз
<hunter-12> который юзает libclutter
<Lex_S> отдельно компиз не прикручивал
<hunter-12> который с фглрхом дает жуткие тормоза и артефакты
<Lex_S> но какието его части тянутся зависимостями точно
<hunter-12> а вот юнити юзает компиз
<Lex_S> на открытых у меня артефакты и в гноме3 и в кд4
<Lex_S> кде4*
<Lex_S> на закрытых норм
<hunter-12> Lex_S: у меня на кде на закрытых все норм
<Lex_S> аналогично
<hunter-12> в гномощели на открытых немного артефактов, по крайней мере у меня
<hunter-12> Lex_S: а сворачивание окон в кде тоже тормозит?
<Lex_S> на закрытых отлично работает
<Lex_S> тормозов не наблюдал
<Lex_S> кеды 4.8
<hunter-12> Lex_S: какая карта? у меня хд3470, на оксигене подтормаживет
<Lex_S> mobile hd 5470
<hunter-12> на 4.6 кедах тормозил сильнее
<Lex_S> а причём тут тема интерфейса?
<hunter-12> Lex_S: а с другими меньше тормозит
<hunter-12> у разных тем разный движок
<Lex_S> хз, дефолтную не юзаю обычно, но  и на ней ничё такого не замечал когда стояла
<hunter-12> Lex_S: у меня на qtcurve не тормозит
<hunter-12> на других чуть-чуть
<hunter-12> на оксигене уже заметно
<Lex_S> спроси у райдена
<Lex_S> у него на скринах везде oxygen
<hunter-12> не у меня одного тормозит
<[Raiden]> в оксигене некотоыре анимации ест ьи градиенты.
<[Raiden]> можно кое-что отключить
<[Raiden]> у меня не тормозит.
<simmi> а xfce как?
<[Raiden]> после 4.7 я вооще кде не считаю медленным
<[Raiden]> что как?
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: вроде не помогает, да и без градиента с оформлением виджетов будет разница
<[Raiden]> у меня гф 550, прошлая карта гф 8600. Всё ок.
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: а, не, отключение анимаций помогает
<simmi> тормоза при прорисовке тем...
<hunter-12> simmi: в гтк? или в xfwm?
<simmi> gtk
<[Raiden]> гтк темы кстати тоже некотоырй эффект дают. ест ьтакая програмка gtkperf
<[Raiden]> что-то считает ,выдает попугаи производительности
<[Raiden]> с разными темами разные цифры будут. Хотя может незначительно
<bosyi> онбновится до кде4.8 в убунту 11.10 как правильнее всего? ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports пойдет?
<[Raiden]> у оформления окна оксиген ещё есть чего повыключать в 4.8 http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328884707_3332761_ce471ed0f0.png
<[Raiden]> пойдет + sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> после update
<skai-falkorr> мой ноут притворяется маком
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: ну, там только одно влияет, судя по всему -  windows active state change transition
<Lex_S> чё за
<skai-falkorr> ток радугу бы подебить
<Lex_S> в асечке локали отвалились чтолк
<[Raiden]> ещё там где эффекты включаются. Ну и можно попробовать погуглить по слвам: radeon kde best perfomance
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет )
<[Raiden]> qtcurve плох тем, что его нету под гтк3. Если это не беспокоит, то как ы юзайте.
<[Raiden]> бы*
<[Raiden]> фид гтк при оксигене я так фиксил. 1. https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies  - gtk3-engines-oxygen  оттуда
<[Raiden]> 2. ln -s  /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0  ~/.config/gtk-3.0
<[Raiden]> Вид*
<artus> baronos, buffers.pl
<baronos> artus: ага, спс, удобная штука))
<[Raiden]> в этом ппа кстати есть шрифт оксиген. Можете пощупать.
<skai-falkorr> artus: с добрым утром
<artus> skai-falkorr, мну ацкий девайс паяеть) отсутствую переодически)
<skai-falkorr> artus: гравицапу паяешь
<artus> цапу к гравицапе )
<bosyi> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836614/
<skai-falkorr> опаня
<skai-falkorr> а давно влц умеет саунд меню?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: дави Y , N стоит давить если руками что-то в конфигах менял. А так, пусть лучше будет новый.
<bosyi> [Raiden]: ok!
<[Raiden]> в общем, запрос на смену конфига это нормально
<[Raiden]> 4.8.0b - по ходу какая-то вторая редакция была. В опенсуське в эбауте пишет 4.8.0. "release 2"
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: уже что-то пришло? интересно, когда в арче будет?
<[Raiden]> ну это не ко мне, на ппа судя по линку bosyi оно
<[Raiden]> у меня недавно были позывы арч поставить. Фактически я   пользователь убунты, но ест ьещё раздел для просмотра и там сча опенсусе
<[Raiden]> её можно грохнуть... Но потом прочитал это и передумал http://archlinux.org.ru/node/320
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: хош в арче - бери сурцы и собери
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: арч из сооо арч
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: у меня тупой репозиторий? обновления пришли, огнелис и хромиум с новыми версиями libpng работать отказались, ставил из аура
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: нет, у тебя как раз всё правильно
<[Raiden]> тебе теперь надо пересобрать всё что ты ставил из аура и что юзает эту либу
<[Raiden]> )
<hunter-12> дык фаерфокс у меня НЕ из аура, а работать отказался
<hunter-12> хотя обновление пришло
<[Raiden]> ну, #archlinux-ru - это туда.
<hunter-12> и часто там такое бывает?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0210/h_1328886600_7873454_daaa9ee0c8.png - у кого там оксиген тормозит - это можно пощелкать.
<[Raiden]> но ваще, лучше гуглить про донастройку радеонов, мб что-то есть
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати а можешь эту опцию пояснить?
<shenmue> если мне нужно быстродействие что включать то?
 * skai-falkorr халк ломать
<[Raiden]> маленькая нагрузка
<shenmue> ок. а низкое разерешение эт очто?
<[Raiden]> ну может какие-то элементы станут потоньше. У меня 1680 и выбрано низкое.
<shenmue> если про экран то по мне низкое это 128 на 160
<shenmue> а почему кстати спецэффектами проц занимаетя а не видюха?
<[Raiden]> на это я не могу ответить. Хочешь - гугли.
<zgr> Lex_S: у тебя r600?
<[Raiden]> какая-то част ьввсеравно на проц ложиться.
<[Raiden]> включи системный монитор , возьми любое окно и поресайзь например
<[Raiden]> помимо расчетов размеров, ещё и положение курсора
<zgr> это компиз кривой
<[Raiden]> наврное и в анимации тоже есть составляющая расчтов на проце
<shenmue> zgr в кедах вкин
<shenmue> квин*
<zgr> ну не знаю у меня если окно ресайзить компиз 30% цп ест
<shenmue> это ати кривой
<zgr> метасити с композитингом 0 то же с 3 гномом
<zgr> shenmue: обоснуй
<shenmue> у меня если окно ресайзить компиз 3% цп ест
<shenmue> обосновал
<zgr> nvidia?
<shenmue> да
<yurau> у вас сайт убунту ру открывается?
<shenmue> Не удалось подключиться к удалённому серверу
<shenmue> через проксю тож не пускает. знач не днс опять
<skai-falkorr> сервачок перезагружают
<skai-falkorr> вон бот же перезаходил
<Lex_S> zgr: frglx у меня
<zgr> Lex_S: ты писал что у тебя артефакты с открытыми ати
<shenmue> http://img.artlebedev.ru/everything/ctrl-o/ctrl-o-front.jpg класс
<Lex_S> ну,  xf86-video-ati стояли
<zgr> меса какой версии? где артефакты были?
<Lex_S> хм, в арче не припомню
<Lex_S> вроде везде 8.0-rc1 стоит
<zgr> 8 меса на днях вышла
<Lex_S> в генте у меня всё равно основным  стоит KDE4, тут без проприетарного никак. так что думаю разбираться в них нет особого смысла
<zgr> ну твое дело
<Lex_S> на r600 не пробовал ещё
<skai-falkorr> zgr: ага.примерно сегодня
<Lex_S> ну это релиз
<Lex_S> а то rc
<[Raiden]> 8.0 меса уже релизнулась. И авторы считаю что это релиз для тета
<[Raiden]> не стабильный
<[Raiden]> В настоящий момент ветка Mesa 8.0 имеет экспериментальный статус, после проведения окончательной стабилизации кода, будет выпущен стабильный релиз 8.0.1.
<skai-falkorr> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SergeyIT> за 6 дней 352 пакета обновлений
<User820[web]> Люди привет, помогите мне , я не знаю как сидеть в ирке, мне надо установить гном-ппп но инета нет, при попытки установить скачанного деб файла выдает ошибку(((
<User820[web]> никто не поможет7*(
<Kirillkaya> я хз
<User820[web]> пожалуйста помогите неужели никто не знает решения моей проблемы7
<skai-falkorr> !extrasensoric | User820[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User820[web]: Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<User820[web]> я смотрел в рисунках, там на верху есть панель приложения и т.д., но у меня ее нет, прчему:?
<Kirillkaya> народ, кто тут может дать небольшую консультацию по проге на паскале, а то я ни в зуб ногой.
<User820[web]> нехорошо издеваться над незнающими
<SergeyIT> Kirillkaya, а причем тут паскаль?
<SergeyIT> User820[web]: у тебя инета нет?
<SergeyIT> а откуда сидишь?
<artus> он уже улетел)
<skai-falkorr> он решил не давать информации.этож тайна
<Kirillkaya> SergeyIT, да мне дали задание, исправить ошибки в программе которую дали, а я не знаю что и как исправить чтоб она работала
<artus> Kirillkaya, и причем тут твое незнаю к этому каналу ?
<Kirillkaya> ладн, понял.
<vamadir> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Есть контакт.
<vamadir> народ, если поставить на мобилу бубунту. Она звонить сможет?
<SergeyIT> небось этот Кирил на работу устраивается...
<SergeyIT> vamadir, попробуй, расскажешь
<[Raiden]> нет наверное
<[Raiden]> чем она будет звонить? это не тольк охардварная функция
<[Raiden]> но и софтовая
<SergeyIT> а вдруг
<baronos> если там экигу настроишь и работу инета то будешь звонить)
<vamadir> :( эт че мне жрова писать под него?
<vamadir> *дрова
<baronos> угадал ;)
<vamadir> <vamadir> ладно буду довольствоваться андроидом
<baronos> а проще подождать убунтуфон
<SergeyIT> а зачем на фоне именно убунта?
<andrex> ну поиграть дятёнок захотел)
<vamadir> ну сейчас ведь мода
<SergeyIT> это не мода - хуже
<artus> на десктопе осилить не может, вот думает хоть на телефоне будет работать)
<vamadir> убунта вон на теликах уже есть
<artus> vamadir, вон это где ? пакажи пальцем
<vamadir> ну дык ы журналах пишут ведь :)
<artus> ну раз в журналах ...
<vamadir> и на хабре посты были.
<baronos> artus: и питончик теперь не жалуеться и все работает как часики)) весь гном из сида переехал на визи))
<artus> baronos, нафиг, месяца через 4-7 может и попробую )
<baronos> нашел баг пульса+браузера+гш)
<SergeyIT> baronos, отдай хозяину
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе))
<vamadir> жесть, объяснял 30 минут на китайском как сделать так чтобы заработал 3G модем на китайском канале убунту. Все без проблем, но кое как объяснил что надо перезагрузиться :)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> vamadir, && sudo reboot , проблема в чем ? ))
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> ну я просто на китайском объяснял
<[Raiden]> может ег оспросили : А зачем?
<[Raiden]> :)
<vamadir> человеку который консоль не видел
<artus> vamadir, а на китайском sudo reboot звучит как то по другому ? ))
<[Raiden]> много ников на китайском канале?
<vamadir> нормально
<vamadir> 59
<vamadir> шас
<[Raiden]> норм
<artus> alt+f2 туда gnome-teerminal туда sudo reboot , надо знать лиш как будет туда на китайском :D
<vamadir> <artus> ну дык это объяснить надо куда вставить :)
<artus> alt+f2 插入 gnome-teerminal 插入 sudo reboot судя гуглу на китаяйском упрощенном )
<artus> фиговая из тебя поддержка китайцев :D
<vamadir> <artus> :)
<vamadir> не подумал
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хыы, пойти чтоль китайцев посупортить))
<skai-falkorr> artus: думаш у них альт называется альт?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну клавиатура она и в африке клавиатура )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а в китае - нет
<[Raiden]> gksu gnome-terminal -e reboot
<[Raiden]> подумалось
<artus> skai-falkorr, угу, и и судо у них как 藤 )))
<[Raiden]> не знаю правда работает ли
<vamadir> народ как вызвать с клавы источники обновлений?
<skai-falkorr> artus: что переводится как: дай мне права, шайтан-машина
<artus> skai-falkorr, http://img.ru-kazan.ru/data/myupload/0/35/35979/11111.jpg
<artus> [Raiden], мил человек, на черритри ссылочку напомни
<artus> хотя уже нашо
<artus> *ел
<[Raiden]> в сусе кстати в офиц репах
<[Raiden]> http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/
<zgr> vamadir: update-manager
<zgr> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade быстрее конечно
<vamadir> <zgr> 她还能科学
<vamadir> <zgr> спасибо
<artus> ))
<artus> хм, а кто-то мне совтовал еще что то типа черитри, может кто нить посоветует что нить?
<vamadir> все， народ на китайском канале пошел спать :)
<[Raiden]> Basket, Zim
<[Raiden]> я уже не помню всех. Я выберал между теми котоыре есть и под винду.
<zgr> unity-2d - торт
<vamadir> админы, вопрос меня не пускает на русский форум убунту говорит забанен навсегда. что делать?
<[Raiden]> самое забавное, что в юнити 2д можно менят ьвм. Можно и компиз воткнуть
<[Raiden]> ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> во время трансфера файлов через sftp протокол в наутилусе подвис этот самый трансфер, как его оживить?
<vamadir> хотя  на форуме я ничего не писал. Возможно забанен айпи (КНР)
<aspotashev> Привет.
<User988[web]> это веб-ирка?
<aspotashev> Я поставил себе wifi-роутер, после этого постоянно отваливается ssh-сессия.
<aspotashev> Это происходит даже если подключаюсь к роутеру не по воздуху, а как к хабу/свитчу.
<aspotashev> Как можно обойти эту проблему?
<aspotashev> может быть использовать VPN?
<User988[web]> сочувствую, бро.
<User540[web]> Доброго времени суток
<User540[web]> можно ли вставить vim команду в sh скрипт
<aspotashev> User540[web]: man sed
<aspotashev> User540[web]: может, конечно, не подойти -- зависит от того, какую именно вимовскую команду тебе надо сымитировать.
<User540[web]> ну вообщето их там несколько тех команд
<User540[web]> хочу что бы скрипт из одт файла делал тхт и форматировал так как мне нужно
 * artus шопотом : а зачем в скрипте вимовские команды ?
<User540[web]> это все у меня уже получилось вручную, теперь хотелось бы в скрипт загнать
<shenmue> чот у бунту от головной боли не помогает =( зато успокаивает когда консоль видишь
<User540[web]> odt2txt --output=test.txt test.odt  g/^\s*$/d - удалить все пустые линии  %s/\(\d\)) /   {CHOICE:-}/g - заменить 1) на    {CHOICE:-}  %s/\(\d\) //g - убираем цифру+пробел  %s/\(\d\)//g - убираем оставшиеся цифры %s/\. //g - убираем точко-пробелы
<User540[web]> вот что делаю хочу автоматизировать
<User825[web]> доброй ночи! кто подскажет, как в убунту 11.04-11.10 настроить юнити таким образом, чтобы окна приложений не "группировались" на панели? (сейчас проблема в том, что открываю несколько окон одной и той же программы, например - файрфокс, и не мог
<artus> User540[web], http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/sed1line.txt.html ну и в скрипт , можно даже менюшку организовать
<User540[web]> спасибо, это даже лучше чем я напридумывал)))
<artus> User540[web], там еще и awk есть ) вобщем вариантов масса )
<shenmue> хм... а сколько всего можно разделов создать на диске?
<artus> shenmue, пока не устанеш создавать)
<shenmue> ограничение есть? скажем в 255 разделов
<artus> shenmue, эк у тя забористые вещества :D
<artus> shenmue, да вроде не
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ограничение в 4 примари
<skai-falkorr> и дофейхоя логических
<artus> skai-falkorr, дык примари не показатель)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну пусть знает
<shenmue> а логических сколько? мне любопытен предел
<shenmue> кстати прикольный фстаб будет=) 255 разделов наверное долго монтироватся будут
<IchEsseDichAuf> эт такое дело, что надо обпробовать практически. без бутылки никак.
<shenmue> ну это на гугол вио спрашивают. я только сам знаю об ограничение команды в консоли. больше 4 гигов команды не работают
<artus> чего ж вы там такое принимаете если у вас такие запросы )
<skai-falkorr> artus: дыкк грибочки свежие пошли
<shenmue> жигули барное
<zgr> User825[web] оффнулся(
<zgr> хорошо что в юнити 5 хоткеи при нажатии на Super показываются
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2012_02&new=15
<baronos> мде, долго они до этого шли)
<shenmue> тип зомби что ли придумали?
<baronos> угу)
<[Raiden]> ну... оно наверное полузомби
<shenmue> зато теперь есть служба которая следит за процессами и жрет память с процом
<shenmue> и батарейкой
<User705[web]> ку, есть вопрос. как отключить одну из видеокарт на ноутбуке? одна встроенна интел ашди,вторая nvidia gt555m
<User705[web]> ось убунту 11.04, вроде )
<shenmue> User705[web] http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/ почитай
<User705[web]> я читал там,но там описано для радеона...из прочитанных статей понял,что есть какая то разница между тем как работает нвидиа и ралеоны
<shenmue> Ubuntu Control Center в нем разве нет?
<User705[web]> не нашел что-то :( надоело ,что убунту за десять минут бук в печку превращает)
<shenmue> видюха нагревается? эта проблема часто встречается
<User705[web]> да, она...
<User705[web]> причем,как я понял,работают обе,сразу
<User705[web]> батарея садится ,соотв0но,тоже быстро
<SergeyIT> User705[web], к сожалению, бук надо выбирать под ось (
<tagezi> почему файл в 580 кб обрабатывается 14 сек, 1,1 Мб - 45 сек, 2,5 Мб - 3:52?
<shenmue> интересный вопрос
<shenmue> наверное вопрос про архивацию?
<tagezi> ну, естественно один и тотже алгоритм, подобные файлы, одна и таже прога...
<tagezi> нет.. обработка текстового файла
<tagezi> берёт первую строку разбивает её на подстроки - записывает в ячейки, потом вторую строку... и тд
<SergeyIT> у обработчика спросить надо
<SergeyIT> а что за прога?
<tagezi> =) да я паскаль мучаю )))
<SergeyIT> и в какие ячейки записывает?
<tagezi> написал обработчик
<SergeyIT> лазарус?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> StringGrid1.Cells[ncc,nrc]:=miss;
<SergeyIT> там память может динамически хитро выделятся, для ускорения это можно сделать руками
<SergeyIT> так ты прямо в интерфейс гонишь? Так не делают
<shenmue> распаралелить процессы, плюс еще что бы внутри боллее тослтые файлы делились на мелкие и обробатывались.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а как нужно.. через создание масива? а потом масив уже в интерфейс пихать?
<SergeyIT> где-то так
<tagezi> угу, спасибо.. пойду копать тогда
<SergeyIT> а как ты разбиваешь строки, на слова?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> http://paste.pro/5142615
<tagezi> ну вот вся функция
<baronos> ух я помню как схемы рисовали а потом писали код на подготовительных курсах))
<tagezi> я другого способа кроме как копи -> делит не знаю.. покрайне мере пока..
<tagezi> мне такое решение показалось логичным, меньше опираций и всё такое ))) начал тести, вижу что ЛО открывает 8 МБ намного быстрее чем моя прога 2,5 )
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, у тебя текстовая таблица как база данных? Для этого должны быть объекты (в делфи были) типа TDataBase....
<SergeyIT> или это для учебных целей?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, это для себя.. типа научная работа для души
<tagezi> пишу програмку для себя
<tagezi> я вообще заметил, что из мускула это всё быстее работает, помоему...
<SergeyIT> так мускул на скорость заточен
<SergeyIT> я для себя sqlite пользую - небольшая DB
<tagezi> ну вот, у меня функция есть которая переводит текст в мускул, а это просто доп фича.. просто в оригинале эти файлики по 8 Мб и таких 5 штучек, и в итоге нужно будт работат с пятью одновременно
<SergeyIT> и все в одном файле
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не большая это сколько?
<SergeyIT> посмотри объекты для работы с DB, там и с текстовой базой болжны быть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо, гляну... я просто что-то даже не подумал об этом
<SergeyIT> сейчас база где-то 2Мб (за 11 лет накопилось) - но там цифры в основном
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да, она mdb была, 4 года только sqlite
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну у меня цифры и дата время.. но она будет большая очень.. явно не 2Мб
<SergeyIT> а чего база - у меня тоже дата время и ссылки на человека с его данными
<tagezi> SergeyIT: биржевые сводки ))
<SergeyIT> аа, тогда больше, конечно
<SergeyIT> если их хранить
<tagezi> ну.. обрабатывать без хранения тяжело, ну если это конечно не за тикущий день...
<tagezi> за тикущий день программок навалом, даже из броузера вылизать не нужно.. хотя они тоже.. чисто под трейдинг заточены
<SergeyIT> посмотрел, у меня в основной таблице из 9 полей всего 12000 записей
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это примерно 1,5 месяца торгов по одному инструменту на бирже
<tagezi> поменьше наверное дажеж
<tagezi> даже*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так это архив - на кого я работал, когда и сколько по времени )
<tagezi> ну у тебя и закасчиков ))
<tagezi> каждый день ковый, получается, что ли?
<SergeyIT> кстати, не пользуй чисто паскалевые функции чтения файла. Лучше типа  TStringList.LoadFromFile - грузишь сразу все и в памяти работаешь
<SergeyIT> tagezi, клиентов около 100, но ходят постоянно )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зато когда нужны деньги на ремон оборудования, за секунду получаю с кого деньги брать и листочек начальнику )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )
<tagezi> а почему не пользовать чисто паскалевские функции?
<tagezi> если я буду фесь файл в память считывать, он у меня не пожрёт её?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, медленнее
<SergeyIT> так если файл небольшой
<tagezi> не большой это сколько? )
<tagezi> сколько вешать в байтах? =)
<SergeyIT> а сколько у тебя свободной памяти?
<tagezi> ну.. памяти у меня всего гиг
<SergeyIT> кстати, в линуксе я с паскаля  на С++ перешел (QT)
<tagezi> да, ты расказывал, что тебе нравиться работать на qt
<SergeyIT> не то что навится... а другого нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: в данный момент у меня 450 Мб свободно (браузер, папка открыта, лазарь, и вичат)
<tagezi> ааа.. системный монитор ещё.. но он копейки жрёт
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да это я знаю, у меня тоже <= 1Гб
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а почему ты тогда остановился на qt?
<psineo> всем доброго здоровья
<tagezi> трям
<psineo>  есть тут кто?
<tagezi> нет никого
<baronos> !ask | psineo
<ubuntuhelp> psineo: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<psineo> tagezi:  подскажи где можно скачать лав СД кубунты
<artus> прям лав ?
<tagezi> от слова любимый )
<psineo> ну  Live CD
<artus> psineo, зрение не позволяет в шапку канала глянуть? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, родной С для никсов, хорошая структура объектов с документацией.
<psineo> чтож вы все острые такие, я к вам с генту спутился, а вы.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, делает быстрый код
<psineo> Злые, уйду я от вас
<SergeyIT>  psineo, напугал )
<psineo> tagezi:  мне  Kubuntu нужно скачать
<psineo> а по вашей ссылке только  ubuntu
<SergeyIT> psineo, а если почитать рядом
<psineo> SergeyIT lfq ccskre jx gkbp
<psineo> дай ссылку, оч плиз
<psineo> ну не вижу ни шиша
<tagezi> psineo: ты наверное генту не осилил, решил убунту помучать? забилбы, всё равно не осилишь
<artus> psineo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<artus> стоп, не то вроде
<psineo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<shenmue> http://www.kubuntu.org/ на
<psineo> я бубен не себе ставлю, так что съязвить не удалось
<shenmue> раз в гугле слобоват
<psineo> спасиб, до не скорой =)
<shenmue> с генты он опустился... ога
<SergeyIT> мда
 * tagezi злой стал
<artus> shenmue, так это, посмотрел на ливку и спустился)
<tagezi> надо с работы увальняться.. нафиг
<User099[web]> Привет всем ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо.. завтра буду копать... сейчас спать пора уже
<SergeyIT> !nik > KazMikro
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nik'
<SergeyIT> !nick > KazMikro
<ubuntuhelp> KazMikro, please see my private message
<tagezi> все спокойной ночи
<SergeyIT> пока
<artus> намек на зарегать ник не доходит)
<shenmue> ппц капча на гугле http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png
<shenmue> глаза сломал
<[Raiden]> гном2?
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> ясн
<shenmue> нынче капча от гнома зависит?
<baronos> ураааа я нашел расширение, которое в нотифи трее не показывает названия приложений, а просто          │
<baronos>               │                       | держит иконки)))
<baronos> ой))
<baronos> не удачно скопипастил)
<sig_wall> я даже знаю, откуда скопипастил!
<shenmue> "почему айфон показывает неправильную погоду?" ну и вопросы =)
<[Raiden]> погодные услвоия не совместимы. хехе
<[Raiden]> над оехать туда где будет показывать правильно
<shenmue> с вашей версией айфон. пожалуйста купите следующюю версию
<artus> айпогода только для айштатов )
<baronos> вот теперь гном3 больше ничем не раздражает)))
<shenmue> надо же. пол года допила =)
<SergeyIT> baronos, и сказал Он, что это хорошо ))
<baronos> SergeyIT: точно)))
<baronos> только теперь не привычно что они не двигаються иконки в трее))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33054
<baronos> хехе, долго доходило до них http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33056
<Dmitry> фф вообще надо убрать :)
<baronos> +1
<[Raiden]> как там страница зовется с расширениями гнома?
<baronos> [Raiden]: extensions.gnome.org
<[Raiden]> решил побаловаться
<baronos> [Raiden]: я нашел расширение которое делает не подвижные иконки в трее правом углу, чисто иконки стоят, эхх как долго я этот раздражитель хотел убрать, и теперь я просто счастлив в гш))
<[Raiden]> Я не очень понял про неподвижные
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну вообщем название приложения не показывает и они не отъезжают при наведении
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> скриншот сделай
<Lex_Sh> фига
<Lex_Sh> тут ещё и живые есть)
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sOd1LrarY24
<[Raiden]> теперь понял
<baronos> ))
<baronos> хотель заморочиться сделать для всех приложений иконки в одном стиле, но че то как то муторно всё это)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-11
<scogra> Доброго времени. Требуется ваше авторитетное мнение: как правильно писать "репозитАрий" или "репозитОрий"
<Anton2d> репа ;)
<Anton2d> А серьёзне, лучше звучит репозиторий2.
<skai-falkorr> scogra: через О
<skai-falkorr> repository = репозиторий. прямое транскрибирование
<scogra> спасибо. а то в дипломной работе конфуз вышел бы. пойду исправлять
<mva> scogra: есть мнение, что это разные вещи
<mva> на хабре вроде была статья на эту тему...
<skai-falkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9
<skai-falkorr> scogra: кстати вот
<Amblnb> И правильно советуют. Нечего на одной транскрипции сидеть..
<skai-falkorr> 14 серия касла ваще супер:)
<User495[web]> Hi
<mivulf> подскажите адреса, куда класть симлинки на firefox
<gPaKoH4uK> mivulf: а зачем их куда-то класть? оО
<mivulf> gPaKoH4uK: чтобы #nightly, например, запускался вместо firefox-а
<gPaKoH4uK> а что мешает напрямую запустить?
<RadishKirov> Ребята, как узнать, что именно ставит обои на рабочий стол?
<mivulf> gPaKoH4uK: ничего не мешает :) для этого и нужны симлинки, чтобы запускать напрямую
<gPaKoH4uK> mivulf: напрямую - это из директории куда установленно, вообще-то
<RadishKirov> у меня в автостарте опенбокса прописан feh, при запуске системы выскакивает моя обоина, а потом меняется на стандартную гномовскую
<leimon> Кто может помочь определиться с дистрибутивом
<User354[web]> можешь помочь
<oles> leimon, виндоус 7 максимальная подойдет?
<Dmitry> O_o
<User354[web]> нет
<Dmitry> Нельзя посоветовать, каждый выберает сам
<Dmitry> смотря для каких целей
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: каждый делает что?
<Dmitry> да и у всех будет своё мнение
<oles> я думал заходя на канал убунты выбор уже сделан, не?
<User354[web]> мне для сервера
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: дист
<User354[web]> я установил http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: не. что он с ним делает?
<vkr> привет всем
<oles> User354[web], ну отлично в чем проблемато
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: использует для своих целей
<User354[web]> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: а чтож ыт так не сказал сразу?зачем использовал какое-то непонятное "выберает". я вообще не знал о существовании такого слова
<arinov> на убнутологах святая ответственность убивать всякого, кто отупляет мир пингвинов :)
<Dmitry> :)
<TheFalkorr> User354[web]: и причем тут lucid к oneiric?
<User354[web]> ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64 чем отличается ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64
<oles> User354[web], набором включенных пакетов надо думать
<oles> arinov, и где критерий отупляемости брать
<User354[web]> смотри в ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64 какое ядро стоит неподскажешь
<Dmitry> User354[web]: зачем вам сервер? освойте десктоп для начала
<Dmitry> :)
<oles> надо значит надо
<oles> что за глупые вопросы
<User354[web]> смотри в ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64 какое ядро стоит неподскажешь
<arinov> oles: задавать вопросы и руководства по эксплуатации серверной убунты
<oles> User354[web], а гугл?
<TheFalkorr> он умный.сразу утверждает, что "неподскажешь", чтобы не значило это странное слово
<oles> 2.6.33-34
<TheFalkorr> oles: эмммм.ты что курил?
<TheFalkorr> oles: в люсиде всегда было 32 ядро
<oles> ээ щас проверб
<Civil> oles: видимо таки 2.6.32-34 )
<oles> вероятно
<Dmitry> хм у меня в 10.04 стоит 2.6.18-028stab077.1
<Dmitry> что то не вяжется
<Dmitry> :)
<Civil> Dmitry: нефиг ставить ядра openvz'шные
<Civil> Dmitry: а у меня 3.2.0-15 - это не значит же что в 10.04 - 3.2? )
<User354[web]> напишу проще я занимаюсь сайтами и их созданием, вот на работе начальнику захотелось чтобы сервер стоял у нас а не орендовали мы у хостинга. И мне надо поставить веб-сервер. Можете подсказать что и как
<oles> короче что поставишь то и будет
<oles> шэф хочет пэйн ин зе эсс
<Dmitry> Civil: а зачем на впс так обновляться :)
<Civil> Dmitry: у меня не впс же
<Civil> и как бы ты наверное в курсе, что openvz ядро последнее 2.6.32 все же
<oles> User354[web], какая нагрузка и что там должно вертеться смотря, говори может подскажем
<Dmitry> :) ну он про сервер спрашивал)
<Civil> Dmitry: если ему нужно все для одной компании - значем ему впс? )
<User354[web]> http://sravni-okna.ru/ вот сайт
<Dmitry> Civil: он же попросил посоветовать дистрибутив
<Dmitry> :DD
<TheFalkorr> User354[web]: ну так help.ubuntu.ru и читать до просвящения
<Dmitry> на десктопе 3.0.0-15 и у меня поновее
<Dmitry> чем лтска)
<leimon> вот что взять и поставить ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64 или ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64
<Dmitry> O_o
<oles> все ставь
<Dmitry> leimon: вы странный
<oles> и побольше побольше
<Dmitry> и вындоус не забудь поставить еще)
<oles> а кудаж без него
<oles> это вам не убунта какаянить
<leimon> бля огромное спс, можно было и необрощаться
<Dmitry> читайте Help
<Dmitry> помогает
<Dmitry> вообще на форуме много полезгого
<Dmitry> полезного
<oles> leimon, чего ты хочешь то
<leimon> веб-сервер
<Dmitry> :D
<oles> сервер ставь
<leimon> сборку apache php phpmyadmin
<oles> ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64
<leimon> perl
<oles> да все там есть
<leimon> cgc
<leimon> спс
<Dmitry> надо правильно ставить вопрос)
<oles> ща кстати какието корпоративное глюкалово вышло на 11.10
<Dmitry> можете же когда хотите
<Dmitry> :)
<leimon> вот вопрос еще один как исправить вот это Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<oles> апт гет апдейт делал?
<leimon> да
<leimon> во время него и написало
<Dmitry> я вообще убунту мало использую, у меня debian/ubuntu/gentoo/centos, если будет 12.04 глючная я её просто удалю)
<oles> это ты сам чтол подключал?
<Dmitry> ну на каждой машине отдельная ос)
<Dmitry> я никак определиться немогу
<Dmitry> )
<oles> а у меня 7ка максимальная лол )
<Dmitry> (
<shenmue> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/ тут нет lucid
<leimon> да, вот по мануалу смотел http://itbuben.org/blog/Unix-way/1094.html
<Dmitry> взял и всё испортил
<oles> ну мне по работе надо ниче не могу с собой поделать
<nexxxt> ку
<Dmitry> ну тогда отмазался)
<oles> leimon, подключай правильные репы
<leimon> а где их посмотреть можно
<oles> Dmitry, да а так у меня тоже дебиан, но он тоже глюкалово
<Dmitry> хотя у меня на ворке тоже есть вында)
<leimon> oles, а где их посмотреть можно
<Dmitry> ну практически всё время на дебиан
<oles> leimon, в гугле как минимум а вобще кого тут уже в хелп посылали )
<Dmitry> нету ос - без глюков)
<oles> нет я извиняюсь глючаший графический интерфейс бесит нереально
<Dmitry> :)
<oles> хотя студия затирающая файл проэкта еще сильнее бесит
<leimon> да вот как раз и искал, уже 5 разных способов пробывал
<Dmitry> дебиан с кде ?:)
<oles> дада
<oles> как его туда добавили тока
<Dmitry>  дебиан не использую кде
<Dmitry> на нем*
<oles> leimon,  тебе гном 3 нужен?
<leimon> да
<oles> для 10.04?
<Dmitry> ну убунте кде - да
<leimon> да
<boris_t> http://linux.ru/canonical-kubuntu :-(
<leimon> oles, да
<Dmitry> вот же
<Dmitry> а какже кде..
<Dmitry> :(
<oles> ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds делал?
<leimon> щас попробую
<shenmue> в ппа будет либо сами собирайте.
<oles> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<oles> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<leimon> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<arinov> а я все ждал, когда это произойдет
<arinov> они никогда не умели нормально кеды собирать
<shenmue> они это кто?
<arinov> следующий иксфейс, потом ликсде и я спляшу на могиле юнити
<leimon> вот и ошибка  Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<arinov> они - те, кто деб упаковку делали
<arinov> сообщество кде при убунту
<shenmue> а ты умеешь нормально деб упаковку собирать для кде?
<oles> закрыли чтоли
<leimon> походу
<shenmue> вы в люсид хотите гш поставить?
<oles> да
<arinov> shenmue: нет, для того, чтобы собрать бинарник для кед их надо скомпилить
<arinov> так вот у кубунту нет людей, способных это сделать
<shenmue> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/  а вам что мешает в источнике сменить люсид на дистр который поддерживается?
<Gakonis> А что такое ГШ?
<shenmue> arinov ну раз ты спец помог бы
<Gakonis> Граната шумовая что ли?
<arinov> shenmue: я себе помог
<shenmue> раз разбираешся. хотя я не втыкаю при чем тут компиляция если она от человека не зависит
<arinov> shenmue: то есть ты хочешь сказать, что кде попадает в дистрибутив бинарным образом в виде деб пакетов?
<arinov> почему тогда на более чем 50 компах за более чем 4 года я не нашел начиная с версии 3.5.9 адекватной работы кед в составе кубунту?
<arinov> постоянные тонны крешей, чего я меньше видел в дебиан и сьюз
<shenmue> убунту на свежих репах тестовых
<arinov> не стабильный в кашу кде пихают в очередной релиз - конечно система неработоспособна
<arinov> вопрос был риторический
<arinov> конечно отказались
<arinov> потому что он кроме как девелоперам не нужен
<arinov> а те убунту и любят не особо
<SergeyIT> вывод:  кеды -зло
<Gakonis> Ребята, я не знаю из-за чего у вас сыр бор, но я пользуюсь ubuntu уже полгода как и нареканий нет.
<SergeyIT> Это пока
<arinov> вывод - сообщество убунту не осиливает кресты и крестовые либы
<shenmue> тут жалуются на кде в кебенту и пишут что люди виноваты в компиляции
<arinov> SergeyIT: они в двое лучше юнити и втрое удобнее гнома 3
<shenmue> кубунте*
<SergeyIT> arinov, возможно, не использовал )
<shenmue> arinov это твое имхо
<arinov> shenmue: как бы ссылка объясняет
<Gakonis> Ну так, а кто ж в этом виноват то еще кроме людей.)))
<arinov> при наличии в дистре старья оно еще и не работает =)
<shenmue> меня она наоборот радует
<arinov> меня тоже
<Gakonis> Работает и ладно.
<leimon> вот теперь такое Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<shenmue> я не вижу минусов в этом так как кеды не юзаю
<arinov> ибо я не понимал на кой фиг надо делать инсталятор ни к чему и даже его переводить
<shenmue> а так каноникал слишком силы разбрасали на разные де и дистры.
 * arinov вспомнил терки с редхат и подсчетом процента участия в проекте
<arinov> убунту делает юнити
<arinov> которая никому не нужна в принципе
<shenmue> leimon там нет люсид в репах
<arinov> остальное выходит за рамки адекватности
<shenmue> опять имхо
<Gakonis> не понял. Кто кому не нужен? Ubuntu или unity?
<arinov> юнити
<arinov> shenmue: достаточно составить список функциональных возможностей среды
 * baronos уахахах ГШ - Граната Шумовая... :D
<arinov> конечно, все зависит от человека
<Gakonis> Ну по поводу функциональности, все это временно.
<arinov> Gakonis: ага, напоминает срач про андроид и симбиан
<arinov> интересно что бы люди сказали три года назад
<arinov> когда тоже надо было работать
<arinov> а не ждать когда иконку раскрасят в кокосовый цвет
<Gakonis> )))
<Gakonis> Точно
<Gakonis> А все таки, что такое ГШ?
<arinov> говношрифты
<shenmue> гном шелл
<baronos> Gakonis: Gnome-Shell
<Gakonis> )))
<Gakonis> Ох уж этот компьютерный сленг)))
<arinov> Причина такого отказа в том, что за 7 лет своего существования дебиан тестинг со старыми бажными кедами так и не стал коммерчески успешным и востребованным на рынке.
<shenmue> рутрекер заработал
 * arinov ушел пить чай
<Gakonis> Зато можно сказать создал ещё одну ветку в развитии линукса
<arinov> где там было развитие?
<arinov> развитие это тестирование последней версии кде
<shenmue> вот она благодарность кедерастов
<shenmue> больше всего багов находят кубунтоводы
<[Raiden]> о, про кеды и не я.
<shenmue> а кедерасты других дистров не любят кубунту
<arinov> shenmue: это официальная статистика?
<shenmue> это по новостям было. ты почитай погугли
<[Raiden]> Они просто не пробовали наверное. Хотя я должен признать что в опенсусе они кажутся попрямее..
<arinov> и при этом сьюз по дефолту выставляет кеды?
<arinov> разговоры о бизнесе от продавца музыки через интернет
<arinov> :)
<[Raiden]> руган ьвсегда есть. Людители других дистров обычно не любят не только кубунту, но и убунту и марка и т.д.
<[Raiden]> б*
<shenmue> ага. причем такие как пару дней с убунты соскочили и сразу ее авном поливать
<shenmue> инфа 100%
<arinov> убунту это флагман, сейчас понятно что тут происходит - новое рабочее окружение
<arinov> shenmue: вообще ее бессмысленно поливать, спасибо дизайнерам дефолтного интерфейса, ну и для присказки я это использую с 7.10
<Gakonis> Кому что нравится. У меня вот на работе товарищ вообще других дистрибутивов не признает кроме Fedor-ы
<Gakonis> так что дело вкуса...
<[Raiden]> Ну, количество пользователей пожалуй самое больше на десктопе и в продакшен убунта капельку залзла... Вот это и много мусора на ппа впринципе основные плюсы.
<Gakonis> Это типа: "Какой антивирус круче"?
<arinov> Gakonis: да это понятно, просто никому не запрещено обсудить эту новость
<shenmue> Gakonis про федоршиков вообще молчу =)))
<arinov> про федорщиков мы должны были поговорить 2 года назад освещая текущую тему
<[Raiden]> А в остальном можно спорить. Мне например нравится идея центра настроек. В мандриве Драк, в сусе Яст. И некотоыре другие составляющие других дистров...
<[Raiden]> Так что, несмотря на то что убунту я узал 4 года. Считаю что в основном она лидер по пиару и по тому как умеет привлекать людей
<arinov> я даю минус центру приложений
<arinov> отвратительная программа
<shenmue> ты зря
<shenmue> для новичков самый раз
<Gakonis> Balgenos ОС)))
<shenmue> язабан
<SergeyIT> я тоже
<arinov> ну ведь можно же линк сделать на сценарий ее установки на рабочем столе и подписать - для новечков
<baronos> console труЪ
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> @kick Gakonis поддерживаю
<artus> :D
<shenmue> артус при слове бан проснулся
<Gakonis> ну вот)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/624429 немног оофтопа
<artus> shenmue, нифига )))
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user Gakonis 84600 расписываюсь
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: во.ты тож проснулся:)
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: давай блог дальше мутить:)
<arinov> мда
<arinov> батхерт
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты тут?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> качаю грантуризмо на писюку
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: я вот цвета решил заменить
<TheFalkorr> как думаш в грейскейл или в каноникал колор?
<shenmue> ты про тему оформления? грей - макосьнинко . а каноникал это - убунтаво
<[Raiden]> убанство
<[Raiden]> навеяло
<baronos> 19.0.1036.7 dev
<baronos> в настройках справка появилась))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png вот так уже два года
<shenmue> кстати посмотрел все тему гтк2 на гномлуке. 99% серые и отличаются только полосками прокрутки
<shenmue> темы*
<[Raiden]> Я 1 время тоже с этим эксперементировал. Но пришлось задвинуть на идею прозрачности. Т.к. ещё использую софт на qt
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: каноникал - эт который фиолетовый
<[Raiden]> а qt может быть прозрачным, но по своему....
<shenmue> TheFalkorr там только обоина фиолетавая и в терминале фон
<shenmue> а темы коричневые  хуман иили как там
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну это убунта каноникал колор преследует.а есть же еще убунту оранж колор
<TheFalkorr> http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-colour-tints.png
<TheFalkorr> http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/colour-palette
<shenmue> лучше фиолетовый наверное
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну тада сначала навбар.вот это оранжевое аскубунтовое ужасо
<TheFalkorr> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jk7VvS8bhqg/TfBiDGRsX7I/AAAAAAAABEs/ifC-H7Tabt8/s1600/header_b.png
<TheFalkorr> вот его поменяем
<TheFalkorr> есть идеи?
<shenmue> у меня идея проста. если гтк2 то ставим гном колор чузер и не паримся. и творим свое интересное
<[Raiden]> фф ещё не будет прозрачным. В общем. Ничего хорошего из этого не выходит. Если только подобрать для скриншота специально )
<shenmue> а я с оперы
<shenmue> правда толку тоже мало
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0211/h_1328963608_2265920_bac1161d3c.png
<[Raiden]> отрыл
<shenmue> хм а вот под рутом проги у меня не прозрачные
<shenmue> [Raiden] тебе там письмо пришло =))0
<userubuntu234> Добрый день. В GIMP выделяю текст, беру инструмент перемещения слоев, выделений. но перемещается не выделенное, почему?
<userubuntu234> что делать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> перейди на этот слой сначала. Может быть нижний или верхний тащишь
<shenmue> что то не так делаешь
<userubuntu234> слой почему один?
<[Raiden]> Ну, а тебе надо все сдвинуть?
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/account?feature=mhee кто не на хроме - киньте скрин этой странички
<userubuntu234> нет, мне выденное надо переместить. а перемешается всё(
<userubuntu234> райден, слой же не один должен быть выделения?
<[Raiden]> это всё на том же слое находится?
<userubuntu234> у меня 1 слой и на нем текст, который переместить хочу
<[Raiden]> ты чего-то не понимаешь мне кажется.
<[Raiden]> вырежи ег ов отдельынй слой и двигай
<brestows> TheFalkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/420433/9de6f814
<userubuntu234> в слоях только фон
<[Raiden]> а сча ты просто двигаеш ьвесь слой, если он 1
<userubuntu234> а как двигать только выделенно? обычно выделял и инсрумент двигал выделенное вроде
<userubuntu234> только выделенное
<asb> у кого-нибудь Sunlight карту получает?
<[Raiden]> никак, само выделени только можно двигать ) или слой , или то что только что написано, пока ты находишся в инструменте для написания текста
<[Raiden]> от того что ты выделил част ьфона, оно не перестало быть единым целым
<userubuntu234> f xnj ltkfnm&
<userubuntu234> а что делать? не может быть, что никак)))
<baronos> ни кому skype 2.1.0.81-1 не нужен? Бага со хрипом звука нет)
<asb> кто-нибудь в настройках гутепринта разбирается?
<[Raiden]> если сготовой картинки надо сдвинуть, то только путем вырезания и вставки на другой слой или пока вставка не применена
<artus> baronos, в минусе расшарь
<[Raiden]> чудес не бывает
<[Raiden]> для начала сойдет http://www.progimp.ru/
<baronos> artus: ща зальёться, а то инет на отдачу 40кб\с, я успею покурить и чай налить))
<artus> baronos, ты заливай, заливай )
<[Raiden]> если бы было всё так просто, взял картинку, выделил что надо и потащил куда тебе надо )
<[Raiden]> можно тольк оскопировать, а потом тащить скопированное
<userubuntu234> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> а это место как-то закрашивать
<[Raiden]> либо хранить оригиналы ещё, где на слои всё разложено, для последущей правки. Если оригинал есть
<[Raiden]> ваш КО
<artus> либо читать мануалы и гуглить
<[Raiden]> короче да, тут канал по дистрибутиву.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в гимпе инструмент выделения переднего плана ничего. Иногда получается отделить объект от фона точно
<[Raiden]> без доп. правки
<baronos> artus: http://i.min.us/i27PaCCK1npTz.deb
<[Raiden]> В фотошопе правда инструментарий разнообразней
<artus> baronos, ок
<baronos> February 20 GNOME 3.3.90 beta )
<[Raiden]> а я вчера посмотрел. Кстати, нареканий гном3 в опенсусе не вызвал. И понял что не моё. Я бы даже сказал что у ГШ чуждый мне ифейс.
<[Raiden]> это конечно  только личное мнение )
<arinov> да, явный отстой
<arinov> 2 мнения
<baronos> в сусе они по дефолту держат расширение которое ведет к падению гнома, самый лучший дистр с гном это федора. имхо
<arinov> baronos: debian плох?
<baronos> arinov: дебиан не полный
<arinov> чего там нет?
<baronos> gdm 3.2.1 нет, а он симотичный довольно таки. Настройки gsettings не полные, нет по дефолту user themes, и common пакета к нему.
<baronos> Но вот работа гш в д7 быстрее чем в убунту и ф16.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: вот такого цвета полоска и фон? http://i.minus.com/ibilA2DOSY6ioS.png
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: на рыжее не образай внимания.я его еще не убрал
<shenmue> этож не фиолетовый
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так полоска грей.цвета фиолетовые
<baronos> artus: проверил скайп?)
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibvquWVrOHLzTU.png shenmue
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> так как более строго
<shenmue> чот не работает аналог в гран туризмо
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> Делаем зарядку для глаз и раз о_о и два О_о и три о_О и четыре О_О
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/i7w2hsFKs05zO.png shenmue
<shenmue> не... как то заголовок все же должен быть в фоне
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: тож думаю.но в каком?
<shenmue> думаю
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibhjNMDjAbTC1e.png shenmue
<shenmue> в принципе норм с обрамлением
<TheFalkorr> ток наполнение мне не нра
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/iXA995tIKQjwS.png
<TheFalkorr> вот это фоновый патерн
<TheFalkorr> он красиво внутри блога смотрится.и красиво внешним фоном.но и там и там его заюзать низя
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ shenmue вот примерно так, но еще бы темнее фон
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/jgc2YnItTVMJC.png shenmue можешь его слегка затенить?
<shenmue> слегка?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/jgc2YnItTVMJC.jpeg
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: четкость пропала
<TheFalkorr> там ведь вся соль в зернах
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/jgc2YnItTVMJC.jpeg чуть меньше
<shenmue> яркость -5
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ shenmue ну смотри
<shenmue> чего то не хватает
<TheFalkorr> чего?
<SergeyIT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<SergeyIT> нормально смотрится )
<SergeyIT> тем более на разных мониторах по разному
<[Raiden]> сделали бы каку-нить официальную тему для qt\gtk , подумалось как уввидел по линку выше про тему hope. Или вообще какой-нит ьстандарт что бы 1 тема покрывала 2 тулкита
<[Raiden]> а то это венигрет так печалит...
<arinov> qtcurve
<arinov> вполне окей
<[Raiden]> его нету для гтк3. На даннтый момен тединсвенная общая тема это oxygen
<arinov> а... все испортил бесполезный gtk3
<[Raiden]> ну, как тулкит гтк3 не бесполезен и лучше второго. Только кутикурву никто писать не хочет.
<[Raiden]> или аналог
<arinov> ну я не верю, что  будут переписывать старый софт на gtk3
<arinov> вне пакета гном
<hunter-12> arinov: уже переписывают, взять хотя бы audacious
<[Raiden]> да куда они денутся. Хотя конечн оот авторов зависит. кто-то может и совсем забить
<[Raiden]> так де был ос кути 3\4
<arinov> hunter-12: а что-нибудь для работы с органической химией?
<[Raiden]> так же*
<arinov> просто мало ли какие новости ты мониторишь
<hunter-12> ну с гтк1 на гтк2 то переписали, а что не переписали, то умерло
<[Raiden]> если говорить о гноме, то гтк софт немного умет подстраиваться под тему. Но не всегда так же как при общей теме.
<[Raiden]> в общем это проблема
<[Raiden]> в кде это тоже проблема, даже боеле острая, ткс софт сам никуда не подстроится
<[Raiden]> гтк*
<[Raiden]> хотя вру. кроме оксигена ,ест ьещё 1 общая тема, от компании роса в мандриве )
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: А QTcurve даже не предвидится?
<yurau> форум опять упал?
<dexel_irc> А как в кедах убрать хлястик на рабочем столе "Новая комната" ?
<Lex_Sh> это где такое?
<arinov> твой дистрибутив отменили чувак
<arinov> переходи на иксфейс
<dexel_irc> KDE 4.7.2
<dexel_irc> Хлястик вверху справа
<dexel_irc> Какой ещё иксфейс? Gnome2 спаскудили. Вот на kde перешел, он сессии сохраняет потому что. Всё устраивает. Только хлястик убрать ;)
<andrex> чё за "хлястик",?
<[Raiden]> убрать можно был овключив какой-то плазмойд. Название не поммню. Ещё двигать можно, когда плазмойды разблокированы
<artus> dexel_irc, как можно спаскудить то что прекратили разрабатывать?
<[Raiden]> капелька
<dexel_irc> Та нет, спаскудили. Потому, как на Ubuntu-7.10 сохранялись положения приложений на рабочих столах при выключении. Начиная с 8.04 эту функцию сломали.
<[Raiden]> dexel_irc: пока будешь искать как убрать... Можешь задвинуть её под панель.
<[Raiden]> и ещё на ппа ест ь4.7.4 и 4.8
<dexel_irc> О, Raiden, мэрси! Получилось.
<dexel_irc> под нижнюю панель засунул ;)
<[Raiden]> я комнаты не стал использовать. Столы юзаю. + включено свои плазмойды на каждом столе в свойствах переключалки столов
<[Raiden]> это дает ещё свой валлпапер для каждого стола
<hunter-12> ток что в кедах решил поменять иконки на дефолтные
<[Raiden]> кажется я 10-й раз оэто рассказываю каждому кто приходит с кде )
<hunter-12> теперь ничего не запускается
<hunter-12> пишет ошибка шины
<hunter-12> что могло произойти?
<baronos> гыы иконки кде уг)))
<arinov> обнови кеды до 4.8 все исправлено
<hunter-12> у меня уже 4.8
<hunter-12> у меня же арч, всегда все свежее, всегда все глючное
<brestows> народ что с форумом?
<Lex_Sh> hunter-12: не вижу ничё глючного в 4.8 кедах
<Lex_Sh> и 4.8 qt
<hunter-12> Lex_Sh: кмиксовый попап нормально работает?
<Lex_Sh> попап?
<hunter-12> всплывающее окошко в трее
<arinov> не понятно только че ты этот вопрос тут задал, если у тебя арч
<Lex_Sh> всмысле микшер нормально запускается или чё
<hunter-12> Lex_Sh: нажми на динамик в трее
<Lex_Sh> всё нормально пашет
<hunter-12> ползунок всегда в нужном месте?
<Lex_Sh> ну на месте
<Lex_Sh> я туда вообще редко заглядываю
<hunter-12> у меня после загрузки в начале, если передвинуть, то он на месте, но если регулировать не им, а колесом или ищ главного окна, то он неверно отображает уровень
<hunter-12> либо у нас чего-то сломали, либо у вас это починили
<Lex_Sh> ну хз
<Lex_Sh> он у меня вообще из-за kosd притянулся зависимостью
<Lex_Sh> так то я им особо и не пользуюсь
<hunter-12> Lex_Sh: а как громкость регулируешь?
<Lex_Sh> плеером, не?
<hunter-12> плеером не так удобно, да и мультимедийные клавиши не в плеере регулируют, и колесом повозить нельзя
<Lex_Sh> у меня этим KOSD занимается. мультимедийные клавиши работают http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0211/h_1328974599_8259441_b44f2d302e.png
<Lex_Sh> всмысле Fn + left\right
<hunter-12> ну так что могло произойти?
<gxoptg> привет. подскажите, где можно найти обои из elementary?
<Lex_Sh> быть может, в гугле по запросу "elementary wallpapers" ?
<Lex_Sh> хотя да, ползунок кривой
<Lex_Sh> но я им м не пользуюсь
<gxoptg> Lex_Sh: ну, во-первых, оно выдает картинки, но я не могу быть уверен, что это именно те. во-вторых, оно выдает ссылку на ppa, но оно old
<Lex_Sh> ну хз
<Lex_Sh> выдрать вручную из операционки, тогда точно не ошибёшься
<gxoptg> Lex_Sh: проблема в том, что это долго. увы.
<TheFalkorr> народ
<TheFalkorr> кто на опере, фф и ие
<TheFalkorr> проверьте навбар
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<TheFalkorr> он должен быть градиентом с подсветкой при наведении
<Lex_Sh> навбар это Main / Howto и тд?
<TheFalkorr> ага
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: ну на вайновском ие всё норм
<gxoptg> на фф тоже
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-11%2022%3A49%3A11.png
<TheFalkorr> примерно так
<Lex_Sh> TheFalkorr: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0211/h_1328975401_3117152_c45ef1258a.png
<Lex_Sh> опира 11
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: автор на английский как author) сори)
<TheFalkorr> gxoptg: ты не поверишь, но это не единственная очепятка, что мне находили
<TheFalkorr> gxoptg: все ж на коленке писал
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: могу поискать еще, если надо
<TheFalkorr> gxoptg: если найдешь - буду признателен:)
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/420678/494e70ea но это так, ерунда
<TheFalkorr> gxoptg: эт я знаю.дело в том, что у мну не xhtml 1.0
<TheFalkorr> там такаааая смесь
<TheFalkorr> что я даж не знаю.
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: главное, чтоб работало? ну-ну
<gxoptg> да, вот еще http://itmages.ru/image/view/420682/b7a348b5
<TheFalkorr> а если проверять ксс - ваще удивление.выдает о несуществующих значениях параметров, хотя открываю спецификацию - они существуют
<TheFalkorr> так что я перестал доверять этим валидатором
<gxoptg> кнопка голосового ввода накладывается на поиск
<gxoptg> если есть возможность, нужно исправить
<TheFalkorr> эт че за браузер?
<gxoptg> Chrome
<gxoptg> 17
<TheFalkorr> gxoptg: у мну хром17.не накладывается
<He3HauKa> кто нибудь использует mono?
<gxoptg> TheFalkorr: и вот еще http://itmages.ru/image/view/420686/2299e2bf какая-то белая полоса
<[Raiden]> зукитво и заголовки скульптуре = отдых от оксигена http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0211/h_1328976429_7885602_2c8b85041c.png
<[Raiden]> это к вопросу общих тем. Если нету общих, можно юзать такие котоыре общие для гтк2\3
<shenmue> ужас то какой
<shenmue> [Raiden] на сусе кстати как кеды себя ведут?
<[Raiden]> нормально. чесно говоря у меня в кубунте есть 1 косяк. подвисает настройщик квина. тут может правда быт ьмасса факторов, атм большей список тем , настройки в хомпапке пережившие несколько версий
<[Raiden]> а тут вообещ всё ок
<[Raiden]> бще
<[Raiden]> там большой. Блин, надо поставить тренажер для клаввы )
<artus> [Raiden], какой посоветуеш?
<shenmue> ирц клиент
<artus> ))
<shenmue> он про него гворит =)
<[Raiden]> да какой понравится. Я бы предпочел пиджин, если бы там был легкий скриптинг - мне бывае тнадо
<[Raiden]> сам квирк юзаю 4.0.х
<[Raiden]> вичат ещё хорош
<[Raiden]> если надо чисто писать и всё, то я советую пиджин. будет ася , жабер и ирц в 1 флаконе. без лишней мароки.
<He3HauKa> [Raiden],  дело говорит
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/147589-3.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33061
<artus> [Raiden], даеш каждому приложению свой монитор )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> планшето-оринтированность видимо. там особо не развернешся с окошками. Или может быть решили изобрести однозадачность.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: или просто наконец установили свежую макось и увидели там эту концепцию ожно окно - один рабочий стол и все в максимизе
<[Raiden]> скорее даже ios
<[Raiden]> кто-нить привыкнет, найдет интересным. В общем-то. А Линус по ходу вовремя срулил на хфце ,он знал!
<artus> эмм, а кого то волнует куда свалил какой то линус? :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: вас, кедерастов, это вообще с момента кде4 не касается :) от вас он свалил давно
<artus> TheFalkorr, кде зло) я говорил, говорю, и буду говорить)
<artus> так что ненадо ляля)
<TheFalkorr> artus: а вчера ты говорил, что оно оч даж ниче
<artus> TheFalkorr, это токмо ты у нас вектора меняеш на каждый чих)
<KyuuBe> inkvizitor68sl: можно вопрос по твоему рецепту для дропбокса задать?
<artus> TheFalkorr, я говорил по сравнению с тем что было)
<TheFalkorr> KyuuBe: рецепт сломанТЧКнакручивай вручную
<artus> KyuuBe, забей, оно уже не работает
<TheFalkorr> artus: дадада.отмазки отмазки
<KyuuBe> я не про скрипт
<KyuuBe> точнее
<artus> TheFalkorr, да не) а если перечитаеш логи то увидиш что это зло жреть памяти дофига )
<artus> но мне просто лень уже что то крутить)
<KyuuBe> я на рефералах сделал 2 гигабайта, при подключении edu ящика они не удвоятся уже?
<TheFalkorr> artus: а ты грил, шо пофиг, бо памяти много
<artus> KyuuBe, угу
<artus> KyuuBe, 25г потолок ))
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну пока мне пофиг , ибо лень
<KyuuBe> то есть я смогу только 23
<KyuuBe> тоже норм
<KyuuBe> мне хватит
<artus> KyuuBe, 25ть
<artus> ну 24 вернее, ибо ты пропустил квест
<KyuuBe> я квест делал, флешку синхронизировал
<KyuuBe> и рефералами 2 гига собрал
<artus> KyuuBe, я про глобальный квест
<artus> весенний
<KyuuBe> вот сейчас делаю edu мыло
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-12%2000%3A23%3A25.png
<TheFalkorr> как думаете, мож сделать так?
<TheFalkorr> во.убрал гуглонавбар тупой (кому он нужен), перенес меню вверх
<TheFalkorr> красотааа
<[Raiden]> драгон так и хочется прочесть как ораго или орасон
<TheFalkorr> да.д не самая удачная
<Oleksis> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста - не могу поставить пакет : http://doiop.com/img1826 - что за ерунду пишет apt ?
<artus> @kick Oleksis пшол вон
<shenmue> язабан
<Oleksis> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста - не могу поставить пакет : http://doiop.com/img1826 - что за ерунду пишет apt ?
<Oleksis> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста - не могу поставить пакет : http://doiop.com/img1826 - что за ерунду пишет apt ?
<Oleksis> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста - не могу поставить пакет : http://doiop.com/img1826 - что за ерунду пишет apt ?
<artus> @kban Oleksis
<TheFalkorr> багемные латыши?или литовцы?
<artus> TheFalkorr, накручиваеть голова гдето) надо ддосилку доставать))
<artus> *са
<[Raiden]> ещё и линк кривой
<[Raiden]> +- в строке вам видно?
<[Raiden]> вставляется сам иногда, какой-то косяк квирка
<shenmue> artus  твою фотку нашел
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/[WallpapersMania.nnm.ru]_vol109-006.jpg  =)
<artus> Oo
<shenmue> похож =)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> на рыбу фугу похоже. с шипами, меняет цвет, раздувается и в ней самый сильный яд на планете
<He3HauKa> хммм это 100% из латвии кент был
<He3HauKa>  я этого провайдера лично знаю
<He3HauKa> .lv - латвия   .lt - литва
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: во кстать.видел чем закончился дизайн?
<shenmue> нет
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: я сделал перестановку и вырезал лишний бар
<shenmue> а чего ты так сайт меняешь часто?
<shenmue> сделал бы копию. мудрил бы кстати. потом лучшее на сайт закидывал бы
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: да не часто.просто планировал переделать в серое, избавившись от рыжего.вот постепенно избавился
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: пока версия шаблона 1.9.4-gray-b2
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Melkor> ребят привет!! нужен хэлп!!!!!!!!
<artus> ненужен
<baronos> Melkor: www.help.ubuntu.ru
<baronos> Melkor: точнее http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> программа --рудз
<Melkor> стоит винда 7 на raid 0... туда же в раздел отдельный raid-а ставлю убунту 11.10. в конце установки граб не ставится... выдает ошибку что не удалось установить и предлагает в другой диск поставить... выбираю другой, снова не хочет, еще одни, и снова не Ñ
<Melkor> че делать?
<artus> !255 | Melkor
<ubuntuhelp> Melkor: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Melkor> чат ругается(( ща перепишу
<Melkor> стоит винда 7 на raid 0... туда же в раздел отдельный raid-а ставлю убунту 11.10. в конце установки граб не ставится..
<Melkor> выдает ошибку что не удалось установить и предлагает в другой диск поставить... выбираю другой, снова не хочет, еще одни, и снова не хочет...
<Melkor> завершается установка и все.. граб ошибки выдает...
<Melkor> че делать?
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> первая ссылка, читай чего там про рейд есть
<Melkor> окей
<Melkor> щапочитаю
<tagezi> что, граб не ставить не только с альтернейт?
<artus> хотя там нет ничего )
<artus> Melkor, вобщем не любит груб бут на рейде, хотя поплясав воткнуть можно
<artus> хотя, у тебя ж хардварный ?
<artus> Melkor, или intell software raid ?
<Melkor> да вот, читал что не любит рейды... мне бы хотя б винду бутнуть...
<Melkor> интел
<artus> забудь тогда
<Melkor> не реал?
<artus> а нафиг тебе fakeraid интеловский?
<Melkor> ну так более небыло)
<artus> да и ставить на нулевой рейд систему...
 * gPaKoH4uK с некоторых пор не любит fakeraid
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, нагадил он тебе ? ))
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: ышо как
 * tagezi ушёл читать хелп )
<Melkor> короче... поучится ли если я ща бубен переставлю, выберу под граб другой раздел, или лучше как пишут на флэшку?
<artus> хее, кто ж сомневался то )
<artus> Melkor, или на отдельный раздел не в интеловском рейде, или флешка
<gPaKoH4uK> странно, а чего это груб не ставится, если все остальное рейд видит?
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, а это фишка интеловсского рейда
<artus> груб его не видит, он раздельно винты видит
<artus> вобщем не рыбо не мясо )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: интеловский рейд вообще Зло
<artus> вот а я о чем )))
<gPaKoH4uK> самое смешное, его в серверные матери пихают...
<Melkor> у меня короче 2 винта в рэйде, 2 нет... но через f8 выдает типа raid: intell, raid: ... , raid:... поставит? или сразу флэш?
<artus> ну типа для галочки )
<artus> Melkor, вот от того который не в рейде отреж )
<Melkor> gPaKoH4uK, вот самому интересно ппц как
<gPaKoH4uK> а еще лучше вообще на отдельный диск
<artus> дадада
<artus> а еще лучше вин на отдельный диск )
<artus> а все остальное под лвм )
<Melkor> да у меня 4 диска в блоке... 2 в рейде и 2 сами по себе)
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: не принципиально что на отдельный
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну так самый плюгавенький отдать то под вин )
<gPaKoH4uK> Melkor: сделай из двух самих по себе - софтовый рейд
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: мона, вин она же аналоговая
<Melkor> потру 2 тб данных)
<Melkor> не вариант
<gPaKoH4uK> Melkor: тогда отреж там немного по линь
<gPaKoH4uK> под*
<artus> Melkor, 100 акков дропбокса и ты в шоколаде ))
<artus> :D
<shenmue> lvm рулит и педалит
<Melkor> да там есть... от блин на бубне сежу до рейда установленной... все робит включая граб...
<Melkor> короче пошел пробовать итить
<gPaKoH4uK> кста, кто-нить в курсе, насколько в kvm диски на lvm тормознее дисков на образах?
<shenmue> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<Melkor> спасибо за инфу... а то уже мой мозг факнут ппц как
<artus> нада инка спросить
<artus> Melkor, харош ругатцо, накажу
<gPaKoH4uK> Lei: непоняло?!
<baronos> artus: в вичате jabber.py подключал?)
<artus> baronos, угу, фигня
<baronos> artus: Оо, а вот как к комнатам подключиться?) хелп весь изнасиловал уже)
<gPaKoH4uK> Lei: а чего в приват-то?
<bosyi> мне тоже в приват что то от него пришло..
<SergeyIT> стесняется
<gPaKoH4uK> Lei: ну так пора от неё(привычки) отучаться...
<artus> порчу наводит)
<Lei> Ну че подскажешь
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: без фотки - сложновато
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну так 21й век ) по айпиии )))
<gPaKoH4uK> Lei: а теперь еще раз вопрос,приват-то закрыт давно
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: на роутер чтоль? :D
<Lei> Как проверить  что universe и multiverse репозитории включены через терминал
<artus> grep universe /etc/apt -R
<Lei> А если включены как подключить их
<SergeyIT> Lei,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lei> Выключены*
<Lei> А если включены акав включить
<artus> раскоменти
<gPaKoH4uK> или закоменти
<Lei> Спасибо
<bosyi> software-properties-gtk
<bosyi> software-properties-kde
<bosyi> паранойя. мне что то шлет форум.убунту.ру .
<gPaKoH4uK> bosyi: письма счастья?)))
<bosyi> как передачу файла через irc . клиет kvircю. сейчас сделаю скрин
<gPaKoH4uK> bosyi: через dcc
<bosyi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838250/
<TheFalkorr> http://prostopleer.com/search?q=Rage+medley
<shenmue> терпимо
<[sleep]> хотяяяяя
<pahan> запускаю ./configure он говорит что такаята вича не будет скомпилена. Как просечь чего ему не хватает?
<nAgoHaK> привет
<pahan> hi
<shenmue> ура!
<shenmue> 3.2.0-4.dmz.1-liquorix-686 =)
<shenmue> починил кернел паник
<pahan> В чем принципиальное отличие jack от pulseaudio
<pahan> ?
<shenmue> хм по моему pulseaudio это аудио сервер. а jack выходами звука правит
<[Raiden]> pahan: что собираешь?
<pahan> audacious
<pahan> аудиопроигрыватель
<[Raiden]> такая программа уже ест ьв репозиториях. Поэтому можно получить зависимости все или почти автоматом: sudo  buid-dep audacious
<[Raiden]> а вооще плейер этот достаточно популярный. МОжеш ьпросто поискать на ппа уже соранное
<[Raiden]> если в репах офиц. старый.
<pahan> да я больше руку набить с системами сборки
<[Raiden]> sudo  hwinfo --framebuffer - команда выдает допустимые разрешения для фремуфера. Их количество только от драйвера видеокарты зависит?
<[Raiden]> ясно. Обычно надо читат ьридми и инстал в исходниках, там не редко пишут и какие зависимостии и как соирать
<shenmue> ты если плимут лечишь то есть способ проще
<[Raiden]> если уже ест ьв репах совсем или частичн оспасает команда выше, иначе руками.
<arinov> гребанная система
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Я в другом дистре. Мне интересно знать от чего кроме драйвера и железа может зависеть.
<[Raiden]> по идее больше ни от чего
<shenmue> по моему это тока дрова
<[Raiden]> ок
<shenmue> единственное что мне было не понятно зачем там sudo
<pahan> [Raiden], спасибо. build-dep рулит
<shenmue> есть apt-build
<[Raiden]> то другое
<User804[web]> Здраствуйте. Знает кто как поставить Убунту/Виндовс7 , чтобы по умолчанию загружалса Виндоус7 ? Спасибо
<gPaKoH4uK> User804[web]: сначала вин7, потом ubuntu
<gPaKoH4uK> или на разные диски
<gPaKoH4uK> в первом случае поправить /etc/default/grub
<User804[web]> ну я сначало вин7 ставил , потом убунту , стоят на 1м диске ток в разных разделах
<shenmue> всё
<gPaKoH4uK> shenmue: или ничего? :)
<shenmue> написал в блог как лечить эту бяку. сделал доброе дело.
<User804[web]> дракончик , так знаеш как ? я паоу мес назад когда ещё была версия 10.10 , пользовался грабом
<gPaKoH4uK> User804[web]: знаю
<User804[web]> и там делал это , но на этой 11 не шарю , знает кто как ?
<shenmue> User804[web] ставим в любом порядке . без разницы
<shenmue> потом в грабе ставим что грузить по умолчанию
<artus> User804[web], эмм, а что, граб чтоль изменился7
<User804[web]> так где? можно ссылку или описание ?
<artus> или незнал, незнал и забыл?
<shenmue> !grub2
<artus> !grub | User804[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<ubuntuhelp> User804[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> читай
<User804[web]> ой) burg)
<gPaKoH4uK> User804[web]: делаете grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg смотрите строчку про вин и запихиваете то что в кавычках в параметр default= в /etc/default/grub, вместе с кавычками
<gPaKoH4uK> после update-grub
<inkvizitor68sl> KyuuBe: какой?
 * baronos скучно
<Lex_S> baronos: пива попей
<Lex_S> или генту поставь
<Lex_S> скучно точно не будет
<baronos> Lex_S: я дальше закгрузки с диска не сдвинусь))
<Lex_S> да ладно
<Lex_S> там десятка полтора команд всего
<Lex_S> а то и меньше)
<Lex_S> dev-libs/wayland-0.85.0
<Lex_S> опа
<Lex_S> релизный
<[Raiden]> htkbpysq eltn 1.0 в конце года
<Lex_S> ну это понятно
<Lex_S> они об этом и раньше писали
<Lex_S> а пока устроили публичный тестинг
<Lex_S> с фичфризом
<baronos> fallout вконтакте http://i.minus.com/ibxILbhweiwN5y.png )))
<shenmue> чот нипонятно
<Dmitry> прям какой то firewall Ж)
<baronos> я к своему разочарованию случайно вспомнил пароль от контакта, зашел поглядеть а там у товарища знакомого такая щтука на странице)
<Dmitry> соц сети - зло
<[Raiden]> вейланд использует кмс,  блоб для моей видеокарты нет. Соотв шансов на то что у меня будет вейланд около 0
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Выдал спустя час...
<baronos> как его заставить работать?
<[Raiden]> ну как минимум открытый драйвер нужен и ядро с кмс
<[Raiden]> как я понял
<[Raiden]> как заставить ен в курсе
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> впади в спячку года на 2-3
<[Raiden]> лучший способ
<baronos> в след раз если сломаю ось, то попробую)
<baronos> я прям тащусь, в д7 у меня по дефолту все просто замечательно, ОС не тормозит при копировании инфы свыше 20гигов, и при хешировании в дс++, не забивает инет торрент когда качает.
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> если торрент активно качает, без ограничений , и канал не забит. То либо что-то с ним не так, либо источники медленные
<[Raiden]> имхо :)
<[Raiden]> что ы лагало поменьше при ои, советую попроовать ядро liquorix для дебиана или любое с bfq
<baronos> в убунту и федоре я бы на шести закачках в торренте, вичате лаг в 40тысяч был бы))
<[Raiden]> мне по крайней мере казалось, что оно лучше
<artus> ужс какой дубарь а улице , брррр
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-12
<He3HauKa> ???? ?????
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: use utf8 or goto sleep
<shenmue> как ты его а ... =)
<artus> 16.8% used (4.5GB of 26.88GB) мваахахаа
<[Raiden]> Раскрытие окон на весь экран - убиваем саму идею drag-n-drop и рассказываем, почему это хорошо...
<[Raiden]> хороший комент в теме про гном
<shenmue> хых http://goo.gl/uDWWX
<tower> Певица Уитни Хьюстон умерла в США в возрасте 48 лет, сообщает Associated Press. О причине смерти певицы не сообщается
<Anton2d> зачётный троллинг на дожде ;)  http://tvrain.ru/teleshow/sobchak_zhivem/eshche_odin_samyy_posledniy_reportazh_s_mitingov_4_fevralya-165030/
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты что сделал? ты что сделал, нигросмерт?!
<TheFalkorr> artus: а я и на 25.9 нормально проживу
<User969[web]> тут кто нибудь есть?
<boris_t> !ask > User969[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User969[web], please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> есть скриптописатели?
<shenmue> пыщь
<shenmue> юнити работает в вб ?
<Evilkiss> Требуется помощь!!!
<Evilkiss> Что знаком с командой crontab?
<Evilkiss> Кто точнее
<SergeyIT> man crontab
<sharikoff> я лично не знаком
<sharikoff> но слышал
<sharikoff> и видел из далека 2 раза
<SergeyIT> man то знаком )
<sharikoff> *издалека
<sharikoff> старые люди говорили есть такая команда
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: Если я спрашиваю, это значит говорит о том, что сам не могу решить проблему...
<SergeyIT> а читать умеешь?
<sharikoff> тока по слогам
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: Читать умеею по-русски
<Evilkiss> умеею
<Evilkiss> хе хе
<Evilkiss> и писать тоже, как видите
<SergeyIT> man есть по-русски в нете
<shenmue> install manpages-ru
<SergeyIT> и вообще непонятно, в чем вопрос?
<shenmue> вопрос простой
<shenmue> ищет тех кто знаком с командой crontab
<sharikoff> только избранный знаком
<sharikoff> а мы тут так..
<shenmue> для создания круга любителей команды crontab =)
<Evilkiss> Просто мне дали задание на учёбе... я не могу понять, что от меня просят, вот думаю, смогут мне тут люди помочь или нет...
<sharikoff> фанклуб любителей кронтаба =)
<Evilkiss> я смотрю у вас хорошее настроение
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: ты долго будешь мозг канифолить или уже вопрос задашь?
<sharikoff> и да настроение неплохое
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: Я обычно спрашиваю в начале, знаком кто-то или нет с той-то командой...а то было такое писал-писал, а потом мне отвечают, что извини- ничем помочь не можем
<sharikoff> а ты напиши нгде нть
<sharikoff> а потом просто ссылку давай
<sharikoff> чтоб сто раз не писать
<shenmue> на пастбин
<sharikoff> смари
<sharikoff> раз http://paste.pro/5142735
<sharikoff> shenmue: ты знаком? два http://paste.pro/5142735
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: ты знаком? http://paste.pro/5142735
<sharikoff> три
<sharikoff> уличная магия епт
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: спасибо, не был знаком
<shenmue> чот все три ссылки одинаковые
<Evilkiss> сейчас что-нибудь туда начирикаю
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: в топике написано же
<shenmue> Evilkiss тока стихами, с эмоцией, что бы сердце вздрогнуло
<sharikoff> shenmue: это я демонстрировал как будто длинный текст
<bosyi> shenmue: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/virtualbox-ubuntu-1204-guest-fixes.html
<Evilkiss> shenmue: ещё как дрогнет
<Evilkiss> http://paste.pro/5142737, вот скажите, что в этом задание от меня хотят...как понять EDITOR=nano....
<shenmue> рифмы нет, сюжет не нов.. банальщина
<shenmue> Следующий!!!
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Что текст не впечатлил?
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: в гугл и читать про переменные окружения
<sharikoff> а кронтаб тут непричем
<Evilkiss> Я понимаю, что crontab это scheuduler...что там задаёшь, когда именно, должна запускаться какая-то прога
<Evilkiss> но я не могу понять что такое EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<Evilkiss> это мне нужно писать в строке или как?
<sharikoff> кронтаб это команда
<sharikoff> которая открывает файл настроек для кронда на редактирование
<sharikoff> редактируют обычно редактором
<TheFalkorr> эмммм
<sharikoff> вот нано  -это редактор
<TheFalkorr> кронтаб итак через нано же открывается
<sharikoff> у меня чеез ви
<sharikoff> или mcedit
<sharikoff> смаря как задашь EDITOR=)
<Evilkiss> короче, вы меня запутали...
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> ты просто не знал
<sharikoff> а то что знал - забыл
<sharikoff> путать то не в чем собсно
<sharikoff> знаний то нет же
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: select-editor же
<Evilkiss> ну да я впервые с этой командой знакомлюсь
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: и не надо будет вручную определять
<sharikoff> это в убунте всяких попоподтирателей и костылей навалом
<sharikoff> а у меня суровая система =))
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а у нас какбы канал убунты:)и твой макось тут не котируется
<sharikoff> я не про макось =))
<TheFalkorr> дада.фряха твоя
<sharikoff> я просто рассказываю как изначально было задумано
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> пока не стали всякие гуишки лепить на создание изменение редактора по дефолту и тд
<Evilkiss> тоесть если я изменю это файл crontab.... впишу туда команду которую хочу запустить в такое-то время...а потом просто в терминале запущу это команду, то через какое-то время он мне её запустит?
<sharikoff> через какое то время и какая команда пишется в файле кронтаб
<sharikoff> кронтаб редактируется командой crontab -e
<sharikoff> или если ты рут то юзеру так crontab -u user -e
<sharikoff> вот туда и пишется что запустится от имени кого и во сколько
<Evilkiss> а если рут, то ничего не надо?
<shenmue> Evilkiss ты конспект введешь? профессор шарикофф не всегда такой добрый =)
<sharikoff> если рут можно напрямую записать в /etc/crontab
<sharikoff> и перезапустить cron
<sharikoff> но рута нет в убунту.. не доверяет вам шатл
<Evilkiss> так получается, мне вводить crontab не надо будет в терминале после редактирования?
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: ты меня слышишь?
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: слышу
<sharikoff> есть файл который называется crontab
<sharikoff> там записывается какая команда с какой периодичностью будет выполняться
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: всё, понял...crontab это файл
<sharikoff> этот файл редактируется командой crontab -e
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: а даемон cron, который это файл будет запускать
<sharikoff> да
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: спасибо понял...
<sharikoff> если тебе нужно отредактировать юзерский файл
<sharikoff> не свой
<sharikoff> то пишешь crontab -u user -e
<sharikoff> где user - вася пупкин
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: ферштейн, это андерстанд?
<sharikoff> если ты редактируешь /etc/crontab напрямую то надо туда еще юзера вписывать от имени кого будет выполняться команда
<Evilkiss> :-D
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> существуют служебные слова чтоп не пекаться со всякими звездочками
<sharikoff> типа @daily @hourly
<Evilkiss> во, народ, ещё вопрос
<Evilkiss> да? а где об этом сказано
<sharikoff> в мане
<sharikoff> неповеришь
<Evilkiss> короче, почему у меня настройки  звука не сохраняются после перезагрузки убунту...
<sharikoff> например @hourly   ntpdate time.nist.gov будет раз в час часы выставлять на точное время
<Evilkiss> Вот я захожу в терминале в alsamixer...там настраиваю громкость звука, потом оттуда выхожу, всё ок...комп перезагружаю и он опять скидывает их
<sharikoff> а ты набери алсамиксер и нажми ф1
<sharikoff> там помощь будет а там посмотришь как сохранить
<Evilkiss> пробывал после выхода из alsamixer запускать команду "alsactl store", но не помогает
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Evilkiss> хм... нажимаю f1 когда зашёл в alsamixer,а он мне выдаёт gnome terminal manual
<SergeyIT> о, и альса к man'у отправляет, умная )
<TheFalkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-McK9ok2JsmU/TzdIj8DcuSI/AAAAAAAAlds/ECcw1l0xJHs/s720/tech.jpg
<Evilkiss> странно, запускаю команду EDITOR=nano crontab -e, а он пустой
<Evilkiss> вообще ни какой информации внутри нет
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: select-editor
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: выбери нано
<TheFalkorr> потом crontab -e
<TheFalkorr> и все
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: что-то я не понял...где этот select-editor надо писать?
<vamadir> народ подскажите пару сайтов для переводчиков(заработать в инете). Только не предлагать freelance.ru, weblancer.ru,free-lance.ru
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: в терминале
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: эт отдельная команда
<TheFalkorr> vamadir: localhost
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: [root@localhost ~]# select-editor
<Evilkiss> -bash: select-editor: command not found
<shenmue> как в лине отменить задание на печать?
<TheFalkorr> $ select-editor
<TheFalkorr> Select an editor.  To change later, run 'select-editor'.
<TheFalkorr>   1. /bin/ed
<TheFalkorr>   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest
<TheFalkorr>   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: как бы...а у тя что за релиз?
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: короче, всё ясно..в убунту всё нормально работает...
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: я просто пытаюсь тоже самое писать CentOS 5... а там не такого
<TheFalkorr> /etc/cron.{allow,deny} содержание проверь
<TheFalkorr> стоп
<TheFalkorr> ты от рута?
<Markmx[web]> Приветствую, спасите =) http://pastebin.com/HpWtYqDn сей креатив в аут.лог
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: заодно проверь /etc/crontabs/root
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: и /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Markmx[web]> вбиваю пароль пользователя при логине и... экран моргает и предлагает опять ввести пассик
<Markmx[web]> попытка зайти под гном, мэйт и пр не увенчались успехом
<Markmx[web]> все так же, вбиваешь пасс, тыкаешь ентер, моргает экран и опять экран логина
<TheFalkorr> Markmx[web]: gnome-session стоит?
<TheFalkorr> просто у тя убит сессион (скорее всего мейтом) и вот результат
<Markmx[web]> в общем опишу как было... проснулся, врубил, все чин чинарем, пробежался по хабру, вспомнил что продукты кончились ,вырубил, сходил в магаз, вернулся. и на те... кто убил сессион?
<Markmx[web]> полчаса назад все было как надо, неужели поход за продуктами так сильно влияет? =)
<Markmx[web]> хотя
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: Эти задания я выполняю на системе CentOS 5... такой папки вообще нет в /etc/crontabs, а в /var/spool/cron/.... ничего нет-пустой
<Markmx[web]> эвил - набери в консольке crontab
<Markmx[web]> и все сразу появится
<nexxxt>  ку
<Markmx[web]> здарнов
<TheFalkorr> yum install vixie-cron
<Markmx[web]> фалкор, так что делать?
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: сделай
<Markmx[web]> кроме бочки
<Markmx[web]> хм.... а может какой файлик делитнуть, типа создался при неудачной загрузке и теперь не дает запустится... у гномовой сессии есть там какой нить пид?
<Markmx[web]> нус, какие могут быть предположения? фал, могешь у себя глянуть есть там у сессии пид какой нить?
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr:  вот изменив файл crontab командой "EDITOR=nano crontab -e" и написав туда строку "51 11 * * * root nano"... ничего не произошло
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: у меня сейча ещё 11 часов...
<boris_t> ps -a | grep nano че кажит?
<Evilkiss> ух, ты он мне письмо послал в /var/spool/mail/root.... и там в конце написано, что я запустил команду "date" так как показывает время
<Evilkiss> Тока я вот думал, что эта прога запускает саму прогу на экране, когда наступает время...или это команда работает как service в backgrounde чтоль?
<TheFalkorr> крон демон жеж
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr: извините, я просто ещё тока ознакомляюсь с линуксом...тоесть это значит, что всё будет запускать на заднем плане...и ничего на экран выводить не будет?
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: депендс он команд
<Evilkiss> TheFalkorr:  тоесть от команды? которую хочу запустить?
<Evilkiss> ды
<Markmx[web]> так
<Markmx[web]> все плохо
<Markmx[web]> =)
<Markmx[web]> fsck просит rebuild-tree
<Markmx[web]> соглашаться?
<TheFalkorr> соглашайся ессесно
<Markmx[web]> приведет к смерти файлов?
<shenmue> да
<Markmx[web]> вот... а надо чтоп было без смертности
<Markmx[web]> корень же
<shenmue> fsck  на отмантированых дисках делать нада
<Markmx[web]> все отмонтировано я с лайва
<User601[web]> Есть тут модераторы?
<TheFalkorr> User601[web]: не.нету
<User601[web]> Плохо...
<shenmue> gmic какая штука класнная
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: особенно если ее не юзать:)
<shenmue> чой то? весчь отличная. щас с картинкой балаюсь
<shenmue> балуюсь *
<Markmx[web]> так, папка пользователя читается прекрасно, бакап сделался и выглядит очень уверенным... что ж произошло то такое понять не могу
<Markmx[web]> пишет что чота побилось на винте
<Markmx[web]> подозрительно блин ) за полгода всего 8 гигов инфы... в бакапе всего гиг
<User601[web]> Странно, почему тогда зайти не могу на irc под своим ником.
<Lex_S> пароль забыл?)
<User601[web]> Нет. Вообще ничего не пишет
<User601[web]> You are now identified for Gakonis
<User601[web]> А в комнату не заходит
<Markmx[web]> счас тебе скинут лог, где ты ругался матом =) и все станет на свои места
<User601[web]> Если бы....
<User601[web]> Даже и не ругнулся ни разу)
<Markmx[web]> Я тоже так думал... но однажды...
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> ну если авторизовался то это бан на канале)
<User601[web]> Так я не против бана, если за дело. Так хотя бы объяснил кто.
<Lex_S> ну спроси у ская или грина)
<He3HauKa> хе хе
<shenmue> TheFalkorr по моему неплохо http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/X_23.jpg что было и что стало
<Lex_S> при заходе на канал что пишет в окно фринода? это то окно где тебе написало You are now identified for Gakonis
<shenmue> ярко только. и цветов добавить надо
<shenmue> и ногу докрасить =)
<Markmx[web]> нужно больше сисек на канале? я тут рейзер ребильдю.. .страшно блин, а они там сиськи рисуют
<User601[web]> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. You are now identified for Gakonis. 15:02
<User601[web]> Полный текст
<Markmx[web]> два раза зайти пытаешься видать
<Lex_S> я просил что пишет при попытке зайти на канал на который тебя не пускает
<User601[web]> Ничего, более... На этом все...
<Lex_S> значит ты никуда не заходил)
<Markmx[web]> так ну что, попробуем перезагрузится в отребилденную систему? сработает?
<Lex_S> что ты там ребилдил?
<User601[web]> )))
<Markmx[web]> reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/sda7 =)))
<Lex_S> оу
<Lex_S> ниразу не видел чтоб рейзер ломался)
<Markmx[web]> пишет что все суперски, типа все исправил и ваще я красивый и совсем не толстый, просто у меня кость широкая...
<Markmx[web]> лан скоро буду...
<Lex_S> аминь
<jlewka> npocto4ek@SEM-70824:~$ ls 123-11.jpg
<jlewka> 123-11.jpg
<jlewka> npocto4ek@SEM-70824:~$ find ./ -regextype posix-egrep -iregex '\d+-\d+.jpg'
<jlewka> npocto4ek@SEM-70824:~$
<jlewka> что я сделал не правильно тут?
<rekcuFniarB> jlewka: а что ты пытаешься сделать?
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, найти тот файл что в ls
<jlewka> через регулярку
<shenmue> find ~ *.jpg =)
<rekcuFniarB> А, так это у тебя не poxix регулярка вроде, а перловая.
<rekcuFniarB> *posix
<shenmue> ls | grep *.jpg
<shenmue> больше не знаю
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<shenmue> а вроде писали что бут репаир на двд всегда есть
<Evilkiss> Народ, а что такое ntp и ntpd? Я знаю, что это "Network Time Protocol", также daemon
<Evilkiss> Это типа он мне время обновляет?
<markmx> текс
<markmx> ну все прошло относительно гладко
<markmx> погибли аккаунты в пиджине и хромиум выпендривается, но ничо, старый бакап рулит все и вся
<shenmue> Evilkiss синхронизации времени. можно было и нагуглить
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, ну а как сделать что бы работали перлоыве?)
<jlewka> shenmue, не.. ну так не интересно)
<shenmue> jlewka а почему? зачем все через попец делать когда есть варианты простые? или ты регулярки осваиваешь?
<rekcuFniarB> jlewka: Ну в мане find про перловые ничего не сказано. Разве что вынести обработку во внешний скрипт с помощью -iname "*.jpg" -exec myscript.sh "{}"  \;
<Evilkiss> shenmue: я нагуглил...так он автоматически работает или его нужно включать?
<shenmue> надо бы отфигурачиь и запустить
<Evilkiss> вот я задал себе ложное время в терминале "date -s "12 Feb 2010 11:00:00"
<jlewka> shenmue, ну мне jpg не надо, нужны все фотки которые были сделаны с телефона
<Evilkiss> shenmue: уже 8 минут время не переходит на правильное
<jlewka> shenmue, и все эти фотки имеют определнный шаблон именования, вот по нему и хочу их найти
<rekcuFniarB> Либо освоить posix регулярки :D
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, не... тогда уж легче ls -R | grep -P "\d+-\d+" но как то не красиво
<shenmue> Evilkiss в гноме два уже есть синхронизация времени
<shenmue> !ntp
<ubuntuhelp> Error: unresolvable <alias> to time
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, это лениво)
<Evilkiss> shenmue: как-то медленно оно работает...а можно с помощью ntp или ntpd его обновить?
<shenmue> Evilkiss разрешаю. инфа в гугле
<brestows> народ где  в kde сменить декоратор окон?
<rekcuFniarB> jlewka: глянул в вики, цифра там обозначается как [:digit:], а не \d.
<rekcuFniarB> '[:digit:]+-[:digit:]+\.jpg' видимо тебе нужно
<markmx> понять бы что еще погибло
<vdrandom> brestows, в systemsettings
<vdrandom> brestows, Default Applications
<brestows> vdrandom:
<brestows> нет так такого :(
<vdrandom> запусти из терминала
<brestows> там только  windowmanager и внем только kwin а мне надо декоратор окон тупо что бы сменить заголовок окна
<vdrandom> там можно выбрать другой декоратор
<vdrandom> например openbox или что там ещё нынче модно
<baronos> gnome 3
<brestows> это менеджеры окон
<vdrandom> да. а тебе тему поменять надо?
<vdrandom> Workspace Appearance
<brestows> для kde есть smaragd - он хавает темы от emerald  вот его и надо выставить как декоратор окон
<Zogar> хай ребят ) а просветите мну вкратце по ДЕ ? Что сейчас сгномом творится? появился третий и все плюются и форкают его?
<baronos> Zogar: не обобщай
<vdrandom> brestows, сурово. не в курсе тогда
<Zogar> я не обобщаю, я просто не в курсах
<vdrandom> это какая-то надстройка над kwin
<brestows> вот вот надстройка и где ее настроить понятия не имею
<baronos> Это плюются те у которых мозг не умеет перестраивать алгоритм действий в ДЕ.
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, хм... неа, не подошло, не digit не [0-9]
<rekcuFniarB> jlewka: может там [[:digit:]] надо использовать? Яхз как в find,  в вики одинарные скобки, но grep например требует двойные скобки:
<rekcuFniarB> это работает: echo '1234-123.aasd' | grep '[[:digit:]]\+-[[:digit:]]\+\.asd (хз зачем тут экранировать плюс)
<rekcuFniarB> поправка: echo '1234-123.asd' | grep '[[:digit:]]\+-[[:digit:]]\+\.asd
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB, find /home/npocto4ek/ -regextype posix-egrep -iregex '.*[[:digit:]]+-[[:digit:]]+.jpg'
<rekcuFniarB> Ъ
<jlewka> просто, казывается, начало файла, как я понял он смотрит /
<jlewka> c /
<jlewka> но почему так, странно как то
<Evilkiss> Народ, помогите мне честно с ntpd
<Evilkiss> не пойму, как она работает
<shenmue> Evilkiss что нагуглил? что ни понятно?
<[Raiden]> что это за финт такой из финд :)
<[Raiden]> задача какая?
<jlewka> [Raiden], искал фотки которые были сделаны с мобильника, просто он их именовал 111-01.jpg таким вот шаблоном)
<jlewka> вот и решил через финд их все найти и перенести в одну папку
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Гуглить видимо не умею.... вот изменил я время на ложное, а как его автоматически вернуть на настоящее не знаю"
<jlewka> [Raiden], а потом просто интересно стало, почему это мои регляки не робят(
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: sudo ntpdate ru.pool.ntp.org
<Evilkiss> ntpdate 0.centos.pool.ntp.org
<Evilkiss> 10 Feb 18:00:39 ntpdate[3155]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<Evilkiss> как это понять?
<Evilkiss> и ничего мне не изменил после этой команды
<rekcuFniarB> Хз
<[Raiden]> ls *[0-9]-[0-9][0-9]* - мб как-то так? :)
<Evilkiss> Можно ли где-то в ntpd, как часто он будет синхронизовать?
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: ты запустил свой ntpd видимо
<rekcuFniarB> Останови ntpd и после этого сделай ntpdate
<Evilkiss> А то я запустил ntpd...в файле ntp.conf "server 0.centos.pool.ntp.org"...но время не меняет
<jlewka> [Raiden], ls не показывает местополжение файла)
<[Raiden]> find /где -iname "*[0-9]-[0-9][0-9]*"
<Evilkiss> Вот самое задание: http://paste.pro/5142761
<Evilkiss> Вот как вы понимаете, что мне надо сделать?
<Evilkiss> rekcuFniarB: Как понять свой запустил, а какой надо?
<jlewka> [Raiden], а фотки размазаны по папкам)
<jlewka> ну,  find ./ -iname "[0-9]*-[0-9]*.jpg" тогда уж так
<[Raiden]> jlewka: вообще твой шалон у меня пашет
<boris_t> !ntpd+centos5 | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ntpd+centos5'
<jlewka> [Raiden], у меня тоже, просто я решил через regex а он сразу не запахал, а как оказалсь потом,  у -regex какое то странное понимание о начале имени файла
<jlewka> [Raiden], какой именно?
<jlewka> find ./ -regextype posix-egrep -iregex '.*[[:digit:]]+-[[:digit:]]+.jpg'  это работает
<jlewka> find ./ -regextype posix-egrep -iregex '[[:digit:]]+-[[:digit:]]+.jpg'  а это  уже нет
<jlewka> хотя имя файла 123-011.jpg
<[Raiden]> ну, видимо .*  не нравится ) я не силен в регекспах. Моя идея, это подстановка шелла , она проще
<jlewka> нет, смысл как я понял в том, что, он находит не файл 123-011.jpg , а файл ./123-011.jpg
<jlewka> и соответствено мой шаблон уже не подходил
<[Raiden]> может и так. Создай шалок в котором есть ./ и будеш ьточно знать
<jlewka> хм...
<[Raiden]> шаблон*
<[Raiden]> это наверное удет как-то так \.\/ с экранированием короче. Не пробовал
<jlewka> не... ненадо нечего экранировать
<jlewka> нашлись файлы которые были в той же дирректори где искал)
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> значит надо
<[Raiden]> ./ означает текущий каталог
<jlewka> да, я знаю
<jlewka> но это же не правильно
<jlewka> глупо вообще
<[Raiden]> а.. а может и нет. Т.е. шаблон только такие файлы и должен показать
<jlewka> npocto4ek@SEM-70824:~$ find  -regextype posix-egrep -iregex './[[:digit:]]+-[[:digit:]]+.jpg'
<jlewka> ./13-001.jpg
<[Raiden]> в подпапках файлы есть?
<jlewka> да, но что бы теперь он искал в подпапках, мне надо заменить, ./ на .*
<[Raiden]> у них имена уже будут ./папка[:digit:]]
<[Raiden]> у них имена уже будут ./папка/[:digit:]]
<[Raiden]> по идее
<jlewka> тоесть как я понимаю, он ищет не файлы, а в строках вывода команды
<[Raiden]> получается да. жаблон имени задается не так
<[Raiden]> или -name или -iname
<jlewka> [Raiden], да! поэтому и говорю что бредого как то работает -regex в find
<jlewka> [Raiden], -name нормально отрабаывает
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: ну не обязательно держать запущенным ntpd всегда, я вот предпочитаю вручную синхронизировать когда вспомню.
<[Raiden]> Ну, если хочешь именно так, просто создай шаблон и с учетом подпапок :)
<jlewka> [Raiden], он щас такой и есть... но, а ели я захочу задать начала имени файла?)
<Evilkiss> rekcuFniarB: Значит ntpd даемон синхронизирует автоматически?
<jlewka> тоесть что то типо токого
<jlewka> ^\d+-\d+\.jpg
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: ну да, при старте и периодически наверное.
<Evilkiss> rekcuFniarB: Вот поэтому я и хотел узнать, где его настройки, как часто он связывается с сервером...
<sharikoff> вот попробуй папин 195.239.81.50
<sharikoff> ntpdate -q 195.239.81.50 =)
<rekcuFniarB> //etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf
<Evilkiss> Вот обьясните мне почему root пароль так плохо защищены в линуксе?
<rekcuFniarB> и /etc/default/openntpd
<jlewka> Evilkiss, почему плохо?
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: рут пароля просто нет, нечего защищать
<Evilkiss> jlewka: ну, вот у меня есть твой комп...я могу обойти твой root пароль
<Evilkiss> jlewka: и  после этого буду иметь полный доступ ко всему на твоём компе
<rekcuFniarB> Как обойти, с livecd/liveflash что ли? :D
<jlewka> Evilkiss, и как ты обойдешь?
<Evilkiss> rekcuFniarB: при перезагрузки твоей системы...в GRUB
<jlewka> ну, если брать лайв сиди, то нету ни одной защищенной системы)
<jlewka> Evilkiss, а ели grub под паролем?)
<rekcuFniarB> Evilkiss: ты про recovery mode? Его тоже можно защитить паролем.
<rekcuFniarB> А для случаев доступа с livecd есть шифрование разделов.
<Evilkiss> jlewka: О, а как можно защитить grub?
<jlewka> ага, вообщем в linux можно уовдлетворить почти что любую параною)
<jlewka> Evilkiss, как то настраевается
<rekcuFniarB> !grub2|Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<userubuntu234> добрый день. нужно что-то типо бегущей строки на рабочий стол для напоминания дел. только чтоб не бегущая строка была, а например тексты менялись(один простоял секунд 10, потом другой и т.д.)
<jlewka> userubuntu234, notify ?
<baronos> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Dimon> Прювет!  есть вопрос по созданию ярлыка для юнити! вот ссылка http://paste.pro/5142763 у меня не получается такой сделать =(
<Itan[web]> Здравствуйте... подскажите пожалуйста программу
<Itan[web]> сильно интересует программа, которая могла бы запомнить действия мышки (секунд на 10 не более) и смогла бы воспроизводить их через равные промежутки времени (5 минут 20 секунд)...
<[Raiden]> env WINEPREFIX="/home/dmitrix/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/2gis" /home/dmitrix/.PlayOnLinux/wine/linux-x86/1.4-rc2/bin/wine "C:\\Program Files\\2gis\\3.0\\grym.exe"
<[Raiden]> так будет работать
<Lex_S> .PlayOnLinux Оо
<Lex_S> похоже я очень давно вайн не ставил
<[Raiden]> плей он линукс неплохая штука. Мне как раз помогла. Другим вариантом был бы патч и пересборка вайна.
<[Raiden]> а так она слила какой над ои всё.
<Dimon> Lex_S: и не ставь, глупость всё это
<baronos> гугл разве не заменит 2гис? я вот по городу в анапе с телефона по гугл улицам все нахожу)
<Dimon> [Raiden]: Всё работает! я бы тебя всего в засос расцеловал кабы мог! =)
<Lex_S> :D
<[Raiden]> омг
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<[Raiden]> )
<userubuntu234> baronos, а он слабо компьютер загружаь будет ?
<baronos> userubuntu234: конки что ли?
<baronos> userubuntu234: да ты его не заметишь, если одну строку новостей сделаешь себе.
<userubuntu234> jlewka есть скриншот notify? и как комп нагружает?
<jlewka> userubuntu234, всплывающее окошка справа у тебя когда нить вылазило?
<Dimon> [Raiden]: я поспешил =(, он не закрывается через ярлык в юнити
<[Raiden]> не закрывается - это я не понял и не знаю.
<[Raiden]> рекомендую хфце, если памяти 4+гб - кде. Ну и конечно можно не слушать.
<Dimon> [Raiden]: т.е. в панели юнити после запуска у ярлыка нету возможности работать с контекстным меню, как будто приложение не запустилось.
<[Raiden]> там всё просто как 3 копейки. Ярлык это ярлык, панель задач - панель задач и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ясно, я не в курсе.
<userubuntu234> jlewka, есть скриншот notify? и как комп нагружает?
<userubuntu234> baronos, а он слабо компьютер загружать будет ?
<baronos> userubuntu234: слабо
<userubuntu234> baronos, спасибо, а можно оставить чтоб только текст показывал, а то много чего показывает и громоздко это
<baronos> userubuntu234: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky
<Evilkiss> народ, а как мне подсоединится к компу через ftp?
<Evilkiss> если я знаю только его ip address
<[Raiden]> открой браузер, напиши ftp://его ip address
<[Raiden]> если надо не только сливать, смотри filezilla или почитай про curlftpfs
<Evilkiss> а через терминал можно?
<[Raiden]> команды ftp ,lftp - если справишся. или  миднайт коммандер
<[Raiden]> он умет соединятьяс по фтп и смб
<Evilkiss> пишу ftp "ip address"...
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь коммандером  либо гуи. по командам сам мануалы смотри
<Lex_S> ну если с терминала то проще всего в mc
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: пишет, что connection time out
<[Raiden]> значит этот ип не в сети
<[Raiden]> или ты не в той сети
<[Raiden]> либ оу товарища есть фаервол
<[Raiden]> либо это не тот ип
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Evilkiss> ясно
<userubuntu234> Спасибо! cat /etc/conky/conky.conf > ~/.conkyrc - что эта команда делает?
<shenmue> хы
<Lex_S> userubuntu234:  записывает всё содержимое /etc/conky/conky.conf в  файл /home/твоё_имя_пользователя/.conkyrc
<shenmue> а почему не cp ?
<shenmue> хотя без разницы
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: делает копию файла через зад
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> ницу
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> да не. так тоже можно. велик и могуч русская языка в консоли
<shenmue> ни у кого нет образа поставленной убунту лтс? а то влом ставить самому
<[Raiden]> ты думаешь это будет меньше по времени?
<shenmue> хм... тут ты прав
<Dimon> а можно с помощью winetrics установить нужные компаненты в какой нить префикс, а не в дефолтную папку?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Если нельзя, просто подсунь ему нужную папку, еа дефоолтную пеименуй на время.
<[Raiden]> или ставь руками
<[Raiden]> тфу ты. Ну вы поняли.
<userubuntu234> conky противный на вид((
<userubuntu234> мне не нужно много задач. тупо текст менять через интервалы)
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> что значит текст менять?
<userubuntu234> Lex_S, ну чтоб не все напоминания на экране торчали, а по одному появлялись и заменялись)
<Lex_S> Оо
<Lex_S> злой замут
<flintstone> всем привет :)
<userubuntu234> что-нибудь предложите?
<flintstone> userubuntu234: по какому вопросу?
<userubuntu234> кроме conky предложите что-нибдуь?
<userubuntu234> !сщтлн
<userubuntu234> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<rekcuFniarB> userubuntu234: плазма+плазмоиды
<shenmue> gKrellM
<shenmue> проще и такой же легкий
 * shenmue считает коньки и иже с ними выпендрежем
<[Raiden]> что бы изменить вывод в гкреллмее, над оправить ег оисходники.
<[Raiden]> в конки можно оойтись конфигом и скриптами
<[Raiden]> учите лучше как плазмойды писать к кде ))
<artus> [Raiden], ток вот падать они любят )
<[Raiden]> да ну
<[Raiden]> не больше чем остальные.
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-9.png тив вот. скины там, всякие доп модули и райдена не слушайте
<shenmue>  :p
<[Raiden]> shenmue: сделай вывод текущего трека из клементина
<[Raiden]> )
<userubuntu234> shenmue, а можете убрать в нём всё и 2 предложения менять?
<shenmue> а у меня нет клементина
<userubuntu234> shenmue, потом скрин
<shenmue> userubuntu234 чего чего?
<[Raiden]> вывод на стол инфы вообще штука спорная, но если надо, то конки хорошая штука.
<shenmue> какие два предложения в системном мониторе? оО
<userubuntu234> shenmue, мне напоминалка нужна, а вы что предлагаете?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 а причем тут тогда мониторинг системы?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: можно сделат ьфайл который будет выводиться. Получится напоминалка
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-10.png вот убрал всё. можно и это убрать но как тогда узнаете что вообще запущенно?
<shenmue> вообщето есть календарь и ежедневники для напоминалок
<[Raiden]> я хотел сказать что конки не только мониторинг
<[Raiden]> системы
<shenmue> не грузится юнити совсем в вб
<userubuntu234> всем спасибо
<[Raiden]> у меня работал и гш и юнити
<shenmue> о. минут 10 ждал. загрузилось
<shenmue> правда это только установщик
<shenmue> [Raiden] а как ты ее поставил? у меня табом соскочило в лог установки и все. не могу ничего выбрать в гуи так как таб в консоли превратился в таб
<[Raiden]> ну,  я ставил 11.10 , в вб , устанвока прошла оычно. Потом билд эссентиалс и хидеры ядра, потом гостевые дрова и потом ГШ
<[Raiden]> больше нечего доавить
<[Raiden]> клава косячит, особенно б.
<[Raiden]> надо чго-нить долгвоечно купить.
<[Raiden]> *ное
<shenmue> щас
<[Raiden]> я тут даже шоты делал для тех кто оялся ставит ь11.10, с фоллэком+компиз )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-11.png вот
<[Raiden]> в ощем в случае 11.10 там ввсё работает
<shenmue> табом не могу выбрать Продолжить так как он там в консоли и работает как таб. то есть отступы делает
<shenmue> как на элементы гию переключится я не знаю
<shenmue> гуи*
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. мышку пользую
<shenmue> мышка не пашет =(
<shenmue> ладно поствалю по другому
<[Raiden]> вот с мышки и начни гуглить )
<[Raiden]> так не должно быть
<shenmue> мышка после дополнений будет
<shenmue> видать придется сначала в лайв грузится а оттуда ставить уже
<[Raiden]> Это не верно. Мышка должна быть сразу. Дополнение только её автоматическкую интеграцию при наводке включает
<[Raiden]> а по умолчанию вручную через правый контрол
<shenmue> сюда выше кидали ссылку что мыша не пашет в вб в 12 лтс
<shenmue> только после дополнений.
<[Raiden]> а..
<shenmue> у меня истории нет . можешь сам глянуть
<[Raiden]> новое юнити можно посмотреть поставив с ппа.
<[Raiden]> на 11.10
<[Raiden]> а к релизу 12.х уже будет какой-нить новый вб
<shenmue> да не. меня именно лтс волнует =)
<[Raiden]> либо попробуй поставить с альтернейта
<[Raiden]> другой идеи у меня нет
<lavi741> hey, is there anyone here who speak english and willing to translate 6 strings to russian for an extension
<shenmue> extension for gnome shell ?
<artus> !ru | lavi741
<ubuntuhelp> lavi741: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<lavi741> shenmue: yes
<shenmue> artus надо эту же фразу на англиском написать
<shenmue> baronos  к тебе наверное. ты по гш спец
<lavi741> I don't speak russian, I need someone to help me translate it to russian
<artus> @kick lavi741  only russian
<baronos> я что то пропустил?
<artus> shenmue, четь я на #ubuntu не заметил кирилицей правил )
<shenmue> baronos чел просит 6 строчек расширения на русскуй перевести. пообщайтесь в пм
<[Raiden]> артус, ты не прав
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], сяего бы? здесь канал переводчиков?
<artus> *с чего бы
<rekcuFniarB> artus: ты создаёшь плохое мнение о русских пользователях убунту.
<[Raiden]> Тут канал сообщества линукс ) И если оно не помогает, то кто?
<artus> или форумов мало им?
<artus> rekcuFniarB, а у меня плохое мнение о англо пользователях убунту , и что? мне на ubuntu за второе русское слово впилили бан) не интересуясь что и к чему ) посуму в гугл если что )
<artus> *посему
<artus> rekcuFniarB, и да, есть ланчпад с переводчиками, все вопросы туда )
<rekcuFniarB> Ты плохой.
<artus> я знаю, и что? ))
<[Raiden]> негодяй!
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> зато у меня мандаринка есть ^_^
<baronos> у меня бананы)
<tagezi> а я наконец проснулся )
<tagezi> с добрым утром )
<andrex> ку
<baronos> хола)
<[Raiden]> artus: не повод в общем-то так же поступать, если тебя там забанили )
 * tagezi предлагает для поддержки руского языка запретить ник латиницей на канале )
<artus> [Raiden], правила читаемс ) причем здесь hey, is there anyone here who speak english ?
<andrex> tagezi: тогда тут просто никого не будет)
<[Raiden]> по правилам меня тут вообще не должно быть. Я часто пишу офтопик
<User832[web]> Artus ds nen&
<[Raiden]> и что теперь? :)
<tagezi> andrex: это уже другой вопрос  )))
<[Raiden]> artus: Мне кстати на канале дебиана ниразу тольком не помогли, а ты дебианщик... Это повод плохо к тебе относиться?
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], сказал сусевод )
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> туше
<artus> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators если кому на будущее надо ))
<[Raiden]> расширение может быть не из репов убунты
<baronos> расширения которые с сайта extensions.gnome.org все с гитхаба
<bosyi> nepomuk. я снял галку в двух местах в настройках, но он все равно продолжает висеть в трее и через ~5 минут мне вылазит стразу 3 сообщения о том что непомук не запущен
<bosyi> *черз 5 минут после загрузки единоразово
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/8/2/4/c/2/c21325c1d4bc0efc587521e0d16.jpg
<artus> вайланд уже щупал кто нить?
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> artus: как сломаю д7, так заюзаю его при след установкой))
<bosyi> [Raiden]: это ответ на мои сообщения?)
<[Raiden]> bosyi: ))
<[Raiden]> Это навеяло англоговорящим  убунтойдом
<artus> и не факт что убунтоид то) сюда вечно лезут все кто до профильных мест не добредают
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> StealthVipera47 сам такой
<blackcat> фу. гадкий mirggi.
<Lex_S> гг
<andrex> это чё за язык немых?)
<shenmue> призывают кого то
<Lex_S> обиделсо
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-classic-gnome-session-lands-in.html
<lavi741> "на" Hey. is there anyone who speaks english and willing to help me translate 6 strings to russian for an extension
<Lex_S> это он чтоле писал?
<artus> до кого то не дошло видать
<andrex> чёто перевести просит
<blackcat> qw-Russian: вот почему бы здесь не спросить, по-русски, на тематическом канале? ась?
<vkr> привет всем
<tagezi> ку
<ignotusp> здравствуйте
<ignotusp> как называется дефолтовая тема Ubuntu коричнево оранжевого цвета?
<ignotusp> и как реализируется скроллбар в убунту
<TheFalkorr> humanity
<TheFalkorr> ayatana-scrollbars
<ignotusp> спасибо
<Anton2d> никто не замечал странности. обновил хромиум до Chromium 16.0.912.77 (Developer Build 118311) Ubuntu 10.1
<Anton2d> часто стали вкладки зависать
<artus> Anton2d, а че ту хочеш от dev ? никто на нем стабильности не обещал
<baronos> dev chrome 19 труЪ
<Anton2d> вот я идумаю теперь какую бы версию хромиуима поставить
<shenmue> почему бы не stable ?
<Anton2d> так вот дело в том что репозиторий у меня обычный, а хромиум от туда ставиться Девел.
<shenmue> уверен что обычный ?
<baronos> кто там орал что в гном3 нельзя кнопки запуска создавать? http://i.minus.com/iSZktKVqCT9aE.png
<Anton2d> щаз будем проверять, но для хромиума я репозитории не добавлял, как поставил его пру лет из дефолта так он там и обновляется.
<artus> baronos, ьам вообще аплетик есть под кнопки запуска) он поадекватнее будеть)
<shenmue> baronos ты расширение перевел?
<shenmue> лентяй. хоть каконибуть вклад в развитие гш внес бы
<baronos> artus: ну оно есть, просто панель и была сама по себе alacarte))
<baronos> shenmue: я ему написал, он вышел
<Anton2d> ну да вот от сюда хромиуим такой прилетает deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main restricted
<artus> Anton2d, 17.0.963.46 , хром а не хромиум, стабильный, задумайся))
<artus> а хромиум в деве 16й был еще месяца 4ре тому )
<artus> ну может 3
<Anton2d> странно ничё не понимаю, хромиума стейбл несуществует ?
<artus> какие то у тебя репы неправельные )
<artus> а хромиум он вообще захадочный ) и глюков у него на деве вагон и 3 прицепа )
<Anton2d> ну как не правильные то маверик от 10.10
<artus> ну для 10.10 может и потолок конечно
<Anton2d> ну вот лень мне на хром переползать
<artus> эмм, а чего там сложного? ))
<artus> кеш и плагины вроде как одно и тоже ))
<artus> cp ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/google-chrome
<artus> и ставиш хром )
<Anton2d> ну если совместимость есть то это выход конечно
<artus> я вообще как то конфиг подсовываю последние года 2 как всему своему софту)
<flintstone> artus: зачем так извращаться.. в хроме и в хромиуме есть инструмент переноса настроек..
<artus> у мозили правда он до гига разросшийся с кешем , ну ду ладно) не напряжно)
<artus> flintstone, а я как то привык когда у меня в запущеном браузере мой кеш , аддоны и все работает без настроек )
<Anton2d> просто как то 2 года уже на хроумиме, как то психологечески не очень хочется ставить гуглевский
<Anton2d> может щаз репозиторий найду с более новыми версиями
<artus> Anton2d, кошмары снятцо по ночам ? )
<Anton2d> про интернет и броузеры пока не снятся ;)
<flintstone> у меня есть несколько программ, например claws-mail я держу настройки в определенной папке, и после переустановки системы делаю в домашней директории символическую ссылку к папке с настройками
<artus> тоже вариант, надо бы себя как то приучить к этому )
<artus> хотя с другой стороны бекапы, бекапы, бекапы ))
<flintstone> я один раз сделал, запомнил кде они лежат и забыл про настройки
<flintstone> Anton2d: а хромиум же тоже гуглевский
<artus> сплошная дев ветка для хрома )
<flintstone> всеравно мне както больше фаерфокс нравится..
<flintstone> ктонить переходил на 3-й гном?
<flintstone> как он?
<shenmue> пиииип
<flintstone> это может быть и аху*****тельно :)
<artus> @kick flintstone может, но не стоит
<baronos> а я только ссыль хотель кинуть ему)
<shenmue> baronos видишь до чего гш доводит? =)
<baronos> гыы))
<shenmue> baronos ты кстати зен кернел не юзаешь?
<baronos> shenmue: наверно нет, ибо я не знаю что это))
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> друг один мой говорит что работает нормально.. но он просто экстремал..
<artus> да вроде как работаеть, чего ему не работать то
<[Raiden]> о чем речь?
<Anton2d> Добавил я  репу, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable  переставил из него хромиум, а он всё равно 16.0.912.77 (Developer Build 118311 Linux) Ubuntu 10.10
<Anton2d> И версия таже и глюки теже.
<[Raiden]> А тебе какая нужна
<Anton2d> стэйбл
<[Raiden]> и кто мешает сразу посмотреть какие в репе версии есть
<Anton2d> посмотрел
<[Raiden]> стейбл хромиум разьве есть?
<[Raiden]> с хромом не путаешь?
<Anton2d> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<baronos> да емаё http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/chromium_stable_channel http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu_chromium_daily_builds
<Anton2d> не путаю
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: Anton2d ппа для хромиума забили поддерживать
<shenmue> Версия: 16.0.912.77~r118311-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 у меня в репах
<Anton2d> 16.0.912.77~r118311 - таже версия, глючит она у меня..
<shenmue> причем убунтовских родных
<baronos> Anton2d: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu_chromium_daily_builds
<Anton2d> вот тут новее да... попробуемс
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa  - 18.х
<tagezi> 18.х не сильно глюковатый?
<baronos> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<[Raiden]> не знаю. У меня все работали какие ставил
<[Raiden]> но я пользую редко.
<tagezi> да работает он.. только через раз говорит что не правильно закрылся.. переодически тормозить начинает..
<[Raiden]> если хотите стабильное - берите хром. Хромиум вроде выходит постоянно.
<tagezi> у меня кстати хром отказался ставиться )
<Anton2d> я вот эту попробую 2012-02-08 17:06:30 UTC	google-chrome-stable	17.0.963.46-r119351
<Anton2d> написано же стэйбл
<baronos> Google-Chrome 19.0.1036.7 dev и не жалуюсь ;)
<Anton2d> а тьфу.. это же не то
<[Raiden]> всё это относительно многих вещей. Кто-то пишет кеды падают. А я специально 11.10 гонял по л месяца не выключая и ничего.
<[Raiden]> У меня в наличии 19.0.1037.0 (Сборка для разработчиков 121229 Linux) Хромиум.  Я по ходу самый  бетатестер оказался
<[Raiden]> но мне можно , я фф использую 99% времени :)
<tagezi> ты место засоритель )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> 18.0.997.0 (Сборка для разработчиков 116462 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<tagezi> в место + для открытия вкладки пустое место ))
<[Raiden]> а у меня не поюсик, а просто кнопочка.
<Anton2d> и это правильно нафиг этот плюс нужен вообще, когда ктрл-т, и w в стораз удобнее
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/421876/27ef908d
<tagezi> а так вроде нормально бегает.. покрайне мере пока )
<Anton2d> эта какая версия ?
<Anton2d> а вижу ;)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0212/h_1329070950_4433237_381075383e.png
<[Raiden]> угу, так же.
<tagezi> а чо у тя домик делает?
<tagezi> у меня такой кнопочки нет )
 * tagezi она, впринципе, и не очень то нужна )
<[Raiden]> незнаю, у меня профиль качует от версии к версии. Может аддон, может можно менять панел ьинструментов
<[Raiden]> меня вообще бесит его его ифейс. Да и фф я смог юзать тольк опотому, чтоесть расширения котоыре делают из него почти оперу )
<[Raiden]> например tab mix plus
<[Raiden]> но это личное.
<Anton2d> ставлю 18-й, шаз проверим исчезнет ли глюк с зависающими вкладками
<tagezi> угу, сделать из линкс оперу и юзать ))) не прощели просто оперу поставить тогда? )
<baronos> что за глюк?
<[Raiden]> Ну..
<baronos> shenmue: ты как то ссылку давал на автодополнение после sudo?)
<[Raiden]> долго рассказывать.
<Anton2d> когда и мирка линк открываешь или от кудато автоматически, может зависнуть вкладка и любую новую вкладку потом открываешь и она сразу висит и все остальные
<[Raiden]> хотя оппера установлена
<baronos> ни разу такого не видел начиная с 14 версии хрома
<Anton2d> вот и я тоже не видел такого ниразу за 2 года, пока вчера не обновился
<[Raiden]> из мирка )
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> это как ксерокс
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<Anton2d> Пставил, тестю, пока не воспроизводится глюк.
<Anton2d> вроде гут, еще бы кнопку прибить на которй крестика нету
<baronos> гы казахи не обделены гномом baurthefirst * re508635c6e9b gnome-shell/po/kk.po: [l10n] Updated Kazakh translation
<artus> ну а что,   торенты ж прикрыли) пусть сидят и переводят)
<[Raiden]> не гонитесь за слишком новым. Я 2 косяка в 4.8 кде словил ,которых нет в 4.7.4. Хорошо хоть не важные для меня. Не надо откат делать или ещё чего.
<Anton2d> главное глюк пропал тот который мешал, других не найду, заморожу эту версию на полгодика ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-12.png
 * shenmue ненавидит систему лицензий в gran turismo
<artus> shenmue, прям фотокартинка ) реалистичная графика )
<shenmue> много хочешь от пс1 =)
<Anton2d> Вот где графика реалистичная http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0212/h_1329073012_2150392_23cf45910e.png
<Anton2d> всё рисованое и красивое, в независимости от малого разрешения, и даже звук качественный.
<Anton2d> умели раньше игры делать...
<baronos> иксчат еще живой? О_о
<User904[web]> Привет всем )))))))))
<Anton2d> х-чат замечательный, не глючит и настраивается хорошо. а может я лучше го и не видел, но полностью меня он устраивает.
<User904[web]> люди помогите !!! стоит убунту 11,10 хочу найти клон программы PC Suite Nokia чтоб выходить в инет с телефона
<baronos> нет тут пс сьют
<User904[web]> а как выходить в инет с телефона тоггда ?
<baronos> подключай телефон как пс сьют и настраивай модем
<User904[web]> где его настраивать ?
<Anton2d> ставишь виртаулку, в неё ХР, там настраиваешь телефон и роутинг инета, раздаёшь на убунту. Очень всё просто, удобно и легко ;)
<baronos> создашь новое подключение мобильное
<baronos> он сам все определит все сделает тебе останеться только подключится и ввести пароль
<User904[web]> щас буду тестировать
<User904[web]> не могу найти где создать подкючение новое
<User904[web]> кто может написать мануал
<artus> уже написаны
<User904[web]> да не могу разобраться
<artus> это твои проблемы
<User904[web]> по подробнее можно как нибудь ?
<artus> на форуме если что есть кнопочка поиска
<User904[web]> что так сложно *
<User904[web]> ?
<shenmue> хы
<artus> всех делов воткнуть телефон, замкнуть в nm подключить и выбрать в мастере оператора
<User904[web]> не нашел на форуме ни ченр
<shenmue> а я нашел
<shenmue> Результатов: примерно 383 (0,87 сек.)
<shenmue> только на форуме
<artus> shenmue, писатель же) не читатель ниразу )
<User904[web]> дай ссылку
<artus> User904[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<artus> shenmue, Результатов: примерно 1 360 (0,28 сек.) )))
<shenmue> ах так
<artus> интернет через телефон -   куда уж проще то  :D
<User904[web]> парни хватит угарать
<User904[web]> дайте ссылку почитать
<shenmue> nokia интернет site:ubuntu.ru
<shenmue> User904[web] тебе дали выше ссылку. там есть поиск
<shenmue> artus у меня кстати наоборот
<artus> shenmue, телефон через интернет? )))
<shenmue> комп через зуб инет раздает на мобилу
<shenmue> чертовы лицензии =( мания пока всё золото не соберу дальше лицензий не пройду
<User904[web]> Ура
<shenmue> ура
<artus> а столько крику было )
<User904[web]> подключение создал оператор Билайн , но при подсоединении к нему требует пароль
<User904[web]> какой пароль то Г?
<shenmue> либо рута либо пчелайна
<User904[web]> пароль мобильной сети
<User904[web]> хз чё за пароль
<Anton2d> у мтса например было логин mts пароль mts
<artus> b47440341d2eb38ee0d73e07bc9537b3 пароль на билайн ))
<shenmue> у пчелы beeline
<shenmue> хотя где мои программы для брутфорса?
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/hf2aM хы
<StealthVipera47> )
<bosyi> в кубунту, например, при просмотре видео(vlc) или игре в worldofgoo(только мышка) притухает экран. в чем проблема?
<bosyi> через 5 минут
<artus> да вот у меня в кедах тоже чегой то экран тухнет, а управление питанием нифига не рабчее
<Lex_S> в управлении питанием
<shenmue> http://vk.com/photo73074407_248950651 вот
<Lex_S> врядли гдето ещё
<tagezi> офигет.. я 3 дня рыл инет, и наконец нашёл.. принимаю поздравления )
<shenmue> tagezi нашел что?
<tagezi> sdf.FirstLineAsSchema:=True;
<bosyi> shenmue: спасибо. сейчас буду пробовать
<bosyi> мда. первый раз за юзанье линуха полезу в xorg.conf
<tagezi> это камень в огород тех, кто говорит что в линуксе офигенно хорошая документация на всё что только можно )
<shenmue> у тебя вообще редактирование ксорга сразу на хоткее должно быть забито =)
<shenmue> tagezi это вообще на что ключ то?
<tagezi> shenmue: что бы при прочтении текстового файла как базы данных BDGrid воспринемал первую строку как заголвки полей
<artus> shenmue, Option "DPMS" "true" не надо туда же ?
<bosyi> а какой аналог команды gksu в кубунту?
<artus> bosyi, ты неповериш )
<bosyi> shenmue: а в текстовом виде можно?
<bosyi> artus: постараюсь поверить
<shenmue> что? там в подписи что нужно. а на картинке место размещения
<bosyi> shenmue: точно. спс
<shenmue> artus не знаю. это что то такое старое что когда то я юзал. потом видимо стало бесполезным
<bosyi> shenmue: у меня нету xorg.conf (по адресу /etc/X11/xorg.conf ). что делать?
<artus> cvbhbnwj
<artus> смиритцо
<bosyi> а по существу?
<shenmue> хм любопытно
<shenmue> тогда мой метод не пойдет
<bosyi> нагуглил что его нету по умолчанию. сейчас буду создавать
<bosyi> в убунту
<artus> bosyi, xset -dpms в автозагрузку засунь
<bosyi> зачем это?
<artus> ну монитор не будет выключатся )
<bosyi> ну ок. сначало попробую засунуть  xset -dpms. от Юзера пойдет?
<artus> а фиг знает, суй от рута ) так надежнее )
<bosyi> от рута не умею. в rc.local пойдет? или нужно после загрузки графики?
<artus> пойдеть
<artus> ток слип добавь
<artus> на всякий так сказать)
<bosyi> sleep 60 && xset -dpms . так?
<artus> кгк
<artus> угу
<shenmue> часом ос не будет минуту грузится? пока не выполнить все что в рц локал
<artus> не
<[Raiden]> дпмс он или офф можно задать в мекции монитор в ксорг конф
<artus> нет у него ксорга
<shenmue> потерял
<[Raiden]> sudo X -configure :1
<artus> ваять ксорг ради одной опции, нафиг ))
<[Raiden]> или пусть читает как юзать /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<[Raiden]> потом можно добавить и другие опции, если понадобиться )
<[Raiden]> хотя 1 фиг конечно, можно мног очерез хсет
<[Raiden]> Сегодня в новостях видел, какой-то деятель из жкх сказал что таког омороза в москве небыло 70 лет
<[Raiden]> врёт
<artus> морозитцо))
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе до сих пор груб1
<[Raiden]> я из-за это не сразу понял что где ) Года полтора точно не видел.
<Evilkiss> Народ,а кто из вас проходил курсы CCNA3?
<bosyi> не прошло
<Sergey_IT> Evilkiss, а это что такое?
<Evilkiss> Sergey_IT: ну, Cisco
<Evilkiss> Sergey_IT: Cisco Certified Network Associate
<Sergey_IT> Evilkiss, ты же по-русски только могешь
<Evilkiss> Sergey_IT: Неа, я могу и по-английски
<bosyi> sudo X -configure :1 - эту команду нужно выполнять при выключенной графике в консоли?
<artus> bosyi, нет, только утром, на тощак )
<artus> ну и вечером перед сном )Ы
<[Raiden]> нет, при включенной. При выключенной можно без :1
<bosyi> [Raiden]: спс.
<[Raiden]> в хомпапк епоявится файл ~/xorg.conf-new , можно ег оюзать потом
<artus> вобщето у бубунты гдето в /etc/default/ ксорг то должен быть
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> ег опо умолчанию сча ни в 1 дистре нет
<[Raiden]> да и не нужен во многих случаях. В моем нужен - блоб от нвоии требует.
<[Raiden]> нвидии
<bosyi> а "5 минутная проблема" это баг кубунту, кде, или же железо-спецефический?
<artus> rtl
<artus> кед
<artus> по крайней мере у меня глюк с отключением управлялки питанием кедовской, не запоминает настройки
<[Raiden]> по нвым обычаям иксы в этой папки конфигурятся + автодетект http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0213/h_1329081539_4364858_16460a923e.png
<[Raiden]> а что за  5 минутная проблема?
<bosyi> <bosyi> в кубунту, например, при просмотре видео(vlc) или игре в worldofgoo(только мышка) притухает экран. в чем проблема?
<bosyi> <bosyi> через 5 минут
<[Raiden]> может скринсейвер черный,  а не слип )
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря не знаю , пиши на форум.
<artus> [Raiden], не, тупо питание отрубает, без активации скринсейвера
<[Raiden]> у меня выставлено 10 минут и так оно и выходит
<[Raiden]> создайте тему на кубунту.оу или в разделе про кде на убунтовском форуме.
<[Raiden]> и чего xset q пишет?
<[Raiden]> Standby: 600    Suspend: 900    Off: 1200
<[Raiden]>   DPMS is Enabled
<[Raiden]>   Monitor is On
<[Raiden]> у меня
<artus> Standby: 600    Suspend: 600    Off: 600
<artus>   DPMS is Disabled
<bosyi> тоже самое что у Рейден
<bosyi> а
<artus> но дпмс я выключил только что , а так по факту тухнет если не отрубить
<bosyi> artus: выключил и уже не тухнет? как выключил?
<artus> xset -dpms
<bosyi> в текущей сесии ввел от судо?
<[Raiden]> у меня не проявляется в общем, ваш косяк )
<artus> без судо
<artus> [Raiden], он появляется если вырубить скринсейвер ) у меня по крайней мере )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> я как то привык ручками лочить )
<[Raiden]> кстати, кто недавн ов кде может не знать. Тут можно выбрат ькакие плазмойды отображат ьповерх скринсейвера
<[Raiden]> часы там, погоду..
<artus> можно, но проц оно кушает безбожно )
<[Raiden]> бесполезная , но фича :)
<artus> если рядышком вывести плазмоид мониторилки то видно ))
<bosyi> блин, так самое простое решение включить скринсейвер что-ли? но я его не выключал..
<artus> bosyi, да тебе хватит  xset -dpms тупо , вот зациклился человек
<artus> это вообще дурацкая фича ) особенно когда и консольку тушит)
<[Raiden]> если спячка не нужна то это норм решение.
<[Raiden]> ещё хочу добавить что всетаки самая стабильаня 4.7.4, а не 4.8.0
<bosyi> ввел только что. от юзера без судо в терминале. но, я его добавил в рс.локал до этого и 0 на масу. может что то не так сделал или оно от юзеоа должно быть. сейчас видео на 5 минут включу
<artus> bosyi, ну так только что ) а рслокал после ребута автоматом выключит
<bosyi> или нужна была полная перезагрузка а я только kdm рестартанул?
<artus> bosyi, ато звучит как - я внес радиатор в комнату еще вчера, но включил только что, почему холодно ? )))
<artus> bosyi, да ненужно те перезагрузка, ручками щас выключил - гуд
<bosyi> ок. перегружаюсь. просто рестартанул kdm и думал этого достаточно. лучше перегружусь и удостоверюсь что оно работает
<[Raiden]> конечно не так. рц локал исполняется ещё до логина
<[Raiden]> эту команду над ов авторагрузку кедов
<artus> [Raiden], а оно дпмс на уровне системы вырубит, так что и кееды тут не важны
<[Raiden]> имхо оно не на уровне системы ,а на уровне иксов )
<artus> да и со слипом в минуту, тут не только кеды успеют прогрузитцо
<[Raiden]> и хсет до старта иксов скорее всего бесполезен
<[Raiden]> а..
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут иксы если оно питанием монитора управляет?
<[Raiden]> ну короче я за автозагруку, тем более тут можно мышкой добавить
<artus> оно и без иксов то гадит вырубая монитор на сервере ))
<[Raiden]> и слип не нужен
<artus> да он там не помишает всяко )
<artus> *е
<[Raiden]> в самом мониторе случайно нету временных опций? )
<[Raiden]> на 5 минут...
<artus> не
<bosyi> ноут
<artus> [Raiden], VESA Display Power Management Signaling (DPMS) — управление питанием монитора с помощью сигналов. Позволяет опрашивать мониторы о поддерживаемых типах энергосберегающих режимов, так что иксы тут ни причем )
<[Raiden]> у ноута в биосе
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> artus: xset - user preference utility for X
<artus> тут просто глюки де с управлениеем энергосбережения, которые тупо не перекрывают дпмс
<[Raiden]> она не работает без иксов в общем
<artus> [Raiden], ну это всего лиш тулза для руления
<[Raiden]> воможно есть какие-то опции щё помимо иксовых. Но вообще, в любом случае кдешные настройки должны переопределять. Почему у вас  нет -  я хз.
<[Raiden]> для руления иксами, а не дпмс
<[Raiden]> не напрямую т.е.
<[Raiden]> Немного отвлеку от раздумий ) Раскол отличный сериал. Про момент когда на руси церковные реформы пошли.
<artus> вот жеш ты нудный)) aptitude purge dkms и всем станет хорошо
<[Raiden]> мне понравился.
<[Raiden]> дкмс != дпмс
<[Raiden]> гиги
<artus> ой
<artus> а я уж обрадовался было )
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> короче я думаю что ил рцлокал может сработать толькоо если иксы успеют стартануть. И не ясн окак сработает от другого юзера...
<[Raiden]> ну, там от рута же...
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<artus> щас босый проверит и будет видно)
<[Raiden]> и в общем итог: для иксового хлама юзерского надо юзать автостарт ДЕ или 1 из скриптов иксов ,типа ~/.xsession
<[Raiden]> он правда тольк опри стартх читается, через хдм и т.д. нет.
 * [Raiden] зануда )
<baronos> хехе, в гном3 у меня появилась привычка в браузере не вкладки открывать а новый брайзер))
<[Raiden]> вместо выключениыя можно xset dpms 0 0 0 , первая цифра засыпалка, остальные типа отруба.
<[Raiden]> baronos: имхо, ГШ не годится для управления большим количеством окон )
<artus> имхо, ниодно де не годитцо для управления большим количеством окон , если монитор 1н :D
<artus> так что все фигня  )
<baronos> в гш вот это удобней чем в других де
<[Raiden]> я оставлю без коментариев, а то будет срач.
<artus> хее
<artus> ls -s линк папка ? или наоборот  ?
<artus> *ln
<baronos> контекстное меню создать ссылку потом её перекинуть куда надо))
<[Raiden]> например в компизе или квине есть вместо гшеловского превью окон  скале. Н ов отличие от него можно и все окна смотреть и с текущего только
<[Raiden]> а в кде ещё можно с игнором свернутых
<[Raiden]> что касается столов, то какие-то маленкьие квадратики сбоку экрана. 2-3 окна на них ещё можно разобрать, а 20-30?
<baronos> artus: хехе, в шерлоке юмор нормальный)
<[Raiden]> наоборот
<artus> спс
<[Raiden]> в гш ест ьпереключение по окном одног оприложения. Вроде супер. Н оесли скажем вместо 20 вкладок, 20 фуллскрин окон...
<[Raiden]> то с 1 по 2 вместо 1 клика, над опереключатсья 20 раз.
<[Raiden]> с 1 по 20
<[Raiden]> по окнам*
<[Raiden]> короче табы это точно не наменит
<[Raiden]> я всетаки не удержался )
<artus> bosyi, ну как успехи ?
<bosyi> кажется все хорошо стало. играл больше 5 минут
<artus> [Raiden], понял :P
<bosyi> [Raiden]: а ты nepomuk отключал?
<[Raiden]> в кубунте отключал
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtVP4SBv0PU&feature=youtu.be
<artus> кстати чего тама выпилить можно , я б выпилил
<bosyi> [Raiden]: а как его отключить так что бы он и трее не висел? я просто его отключил, а он в трее все равно висит и через время сообщает что не запущен
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<[Raiden]> из трея не убирал значек. Не могу сказать )
<[Raiden]> другой линк про то же https://thefreecountry.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/akonadi-and-strigi-nepomuk/
<[Raiden]> что можно выпилить... в кубунте пакет есть, для облегчения кде. Можно не ставить ,но посмотреть что делает.
<[Raiden]> назв. не помню
<[Raiden]> можете посмотреть razor qt , де такое недопиленной. В связке с квином и дельфином оно примерно в 2 раза легче чем сессия кде
<bosyi> [Raiden]:  все так как по первой ссылке сказано. но в трее висит и ошибку говорит. пофиг но не приятно. иду читать вторую ссылку
<[Raiden]> но и  возможности другие
<[Raiden]> сам тогда погугли )
<bosyi> [Raiden]: а ты уже не юзаешь кде?
<[Raiden]> Я просто не помню про трей и я пока не в кубунте
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже в кде. И ту тничего не выключал.
<bosyi> я тоже ставил сегодя опенсус ради интереса. очень она сложная. и всего каких-то 2 обнова мне предложила. и еще версия кде старая. кстати, какая там версия кде актуальная в репах?
<artus> [Raiden], эм, а плазма нетбук должна быть в автозагрузке ?
<[Raiden]> ды вроде нет. по идее в кде переключалка есть между обычной и для нетбука
<[Raiden]> у меня сча в опенсусе автозапуск вообще пустой. Только в 3 закладке, управление службами повключно
<[Raiden]> и там нет ничег опро ноутбук
<[Raiden]> там можно выключитькое-что. Типа блюдевила, если блютуза нет.
<[Raiden]> автозагрузка по вашему вкусу )
<artus> и KWallet нафиг выключил ))
<[Raiden]> голосовое управление рулит https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Y0oqZOyl0
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_9ImaiOISs&feature=player_embedded
<[Raiden]> artus: получше чем лифт )
<baronos> кто нить испанский понимает?)
<artus> baronos, порчу наводят? ))
<baronos> artus: хуже)) я нашел ролик а там музыка мне нравиться вот не могу найти её, и плохо слова разабрать)) только понял el corazon ))
<artus> показывай ролик )
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MEVytjFc9lI#t=174s
<baronos> я понял что гугл не совершенен)
<baronos> там есть момент он говорит типа танцует тот то, а музика вот не разобрать((
<artus> baronos, сеструхи в скайпе нету, она б тебе и текст перевела :)
<baronos> вот это печалька))
<artus> во, химика спросить надо)
<artus> baronos, спрашиваю ))
<baronos> lfdfq)
<baronos> давай)
<artus> baronos, с тебя плюшка к чаю http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxlLaP_0FE :)
<baronos> аааааааааааа
<baronos> artus: спасибо))))
<[Raiden]> baronos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgUxyammETQ
<[Raiden]> кажется я опоздал
<baronos> [Raiden]: спасибо))) все ровно, спасибо))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> столько адреналина получил  ппц от радости)))
<baronos> это мне напомнило, я как то после евровидения и песни Olta Boka - Zemren Lame Peng, я решил учить албанский язык, а радости было когда я аакорды подобрал к ней и пел её))))
<[Raiden]> некоторым нравится непомук http://www.dennogumi.org/2012/02/some-more-nepomuk-please
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-04
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Anton2d> Хайло пиплз.
<iFalkorr> Чечектотут?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Anton2d> tagezi, привет, я ажно с утра сегодня запечатлил вчерашнюю свою вкорячиваемую конструкцию https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/SAM_3686.JPG
<Anton2d> синие писалки балин ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: тыб провода прижал, что ли... или ты закрывать корпус не будешь?
<Anton2d> Конечно уже закрыл, провода уложил красиво.
<tagezi> Прикольно )) странно что у тебя тянет на 450 W это всё, правда, но раз тянет то и хорошо )
<Anton2d> так он настоящие 450 выдает. не китайские ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, тебе виднее ))
<Anton2d> да и видимокарта не прожорливае вроде особо
<tagezi> Anton2d: а проц какой?
<Anton2d> так AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
<Anton2d> 3,4 ггц, вчера его и поставил. А был Атлон х2 2,8
<tagezi> там же 4 ядра?
<Anton2d> ага теперь 4.  вроде БП не сильно пыжится, воздух тёплый идёт на глаз ;) (тоесть на руку) около 30-40 град
<tagezi> Anton2d: утебя машина теперь наверное на карлосона похожа, летает.. только умная ))
<tagezi> блин, мощная штука получилась..
<tagezi> и систему с прогами мгновенно грузит ))) воще зверь )
<Anton2d> да... давно себя не баловал апгрейдом, лет 5. А тут вот ссд поставил а теперь и проц с кулером.
<Anton2d> А я её не перезагружаю, даже не мерял как быстро грузится.
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну поидее очень быстро дожна, не игноменно, но очень похоже
<Anton2d> да этож не главное, главное как потом работает.
<Anton2d> Вот что в списке задач сейчас http://itmages.ru/image/view/879235/0000c178
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, поеденоеяблоко этим кичиться, что система у них стартует мгновенно, покрайне мере в салонах ихние продавци просто пальци гнут от этого )))
<Anton2d> Граждане! Экономте электричество, отключайте numlock на ночь, хотябы! ;)
<tagezi> =)
<Anton2d> Так у яблока хитрость, там как бы хибернейт ядра и миниальных процессов, поэтому быстро.
<Anton2d> Помоему у вин7 и вин8 тоже также как то сделали.
<tagezi> Anton2d: да не, на обычном винте, у них она стартует как обычная ось
<tagezi> Anton2d: просто на ультротонкие они ставят ссд, а там передача данных между памятью и накопитемел очень большая
<tagezi> Anton2d: кстати, ты какой фс пользуешься для ссд
<Anton2d> я решил как ставил 12.04 - попробовать btrfs
<SergeyIT> обычная ось стартует спокойно, с чувством собственного достоинства... а не как какой-то придурок выскакивает
<Anton2d> И ты знаешь, даволен, особенно его возможностью снапшоты делать мгновенные.
<Anton2d> А так у меня ззопарк из винтов и разделов ext2 ext3 ext4 btrfs ntfs fat32 - бардак полный.
<tagezi> Anton2d: мне интересно, а можно поставить линух на exFat?
<Anton2d> Не знаю даже, там же с правами проблемы будут. Плюс драйвер ntfs3g тормозной.
<tagezi> Anton2d: да не замечар что бы тормозило.. вроде флешки работают с тойже скоростью что и etx4
<Anton2d> Ага.. флешки.. . а попробуй торренты порздавать/покачат с/на ntfs или фат.
<Anton2d> я из-за этого все торренты перенес на ext3
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, может быть.. я торентами не увлекаюсь
<tagezi> Anton2d: на фат и ntfs было такое что тормозит, вообще я не думал что это из-за дров
<tagezi> а на exFat я доставлял драйвер, и вроде нормально сбрасывает, хотя фиг этот усб3 поймёшь, он вообще шустрый
<Anton2d> там проблема есть с ntfs - формат закрытый, его переписали, но не стали в модуль ядра включать, поэтому через какое-то другое место работает. (насколько я понял)
<Anton2d> а сколько скорость записи/чтения по усб3 на какую-нибудь обычную реальную флешку.
<tagezi> Anton2d: сейчас проверим )
<tagezi> Anton2d: на ntfs 33-35 Миб/с
<Anton2d> вах... шикарно, можно смело внешний жд подключать для бекапа.
<tagezi> Anton2d: а у линуха есть фс с распределённой записью? типа как exFat?
<Anton2d> незнаю, я слабо разбираюсь в их устройстве, максимум на уровне продвинутого пользователя.
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, просто мс придумали exFat типа для того что бы продлить жизнь носителю, она файлы равномерно разбрасывает по диску, стараясь не попадать в старые сектора, из-за того что в сектора инфа пишиться равномерно, а не в один и тотже, носитель живёт дольше
<Anton2d> ааа!! Так это как раз в btrfs реализовано.
<Anton2d> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/btrfs?s[]=btrfs
<tagezi> угу, уже нашёл )))
<brestows> народ кто нить юзает lvm ?
<[Raiden]> Скоро может появиться не только Баржоми http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/04/wine1/
<[Raiden]> Я тут отвечал на 1 вопрос про то что такое плазма. И решил ответ сюда запостить
<[Raiden]> [16:37:40] lennier: По сути плазмойд это почти как гном-шелл, только не привязан к конкретному WM и позволяет писать расширения не только на JS и размещать их не только на панелях. И ест ьещё 1 ключевое , очень важное отличие - оно имеет диалоги настроек, д
<[Raiden]> аже со справкой, как у белых людей.
<[Raiden]> [16:37:52] lennier: *плазма
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе вики нужно по кде делать )
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: хотя можно как многие теперь блог ))) повесить туда кучу рекламы, так, на всякий случай, вдруг раскрутиться и зарабатывать начнёшь ))))
<[Raiden]> Я забыл ещё 1 важное отличие. Плазм несколько. И плазма десктоп будет развиваться так что бы соответствовать задачам десктопов, а плазма-актив так что бы быть наиболее полезной на планшетах.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Идея неплохая , я подумаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, у тебя знаний по кде (да и не только по кде) навалом, так что одну из двух вещё стоило бы сделать
<iFalkorr> мне одному он напоминает сайентолога? он "увидел свет" и должен донести до всех, что только его свет правильный и нужен им, а кто не видел свет - тот обязан быть несчастным. его интересно послушать, но всерьез воспринимать уже
<iFalkorr> не получается изза бирки "фанатик", напечатанной 20 кеглем на его лице
<tagezi> iFalkorr: тату нынче в моде )
<marko-_-> this may sound weird but could someone translate "Keep your hands off my girl or i will cut them off" into russian (cirilica or how you call this)?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тебя спрашивал о програмке роботы с блок схемами?
<iFalkorr> marko-_-: либо ты уйдешь от моей девушки, либо я тебя чмокну
<marko-_-> thanks
<iFalkorr> marko-_-: here there are
<iFalkorr> tagezi: роботы с блок схемами? скайнет отдыхает
<tagezi> iFalkorr: нужно чтонить типа Visual от мс
<iFalkorr> tagezi: а вижуал ставят на роботов?
<iFalkorr> я видел паррот-дроны, управляемые с яфона. но роботы с блок схемами, управляемые вижуалкой?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: вроде спрашивал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: значит ты не работаешь с этим )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: нет, но если я правильно понял, то тебе надо аналог мс визио
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу
<[Raiden]> я 1 знаю,  называется caligra flow
<iFalkorr> а еще либра умеет открывать визио
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> было чего-то ещё , для постройки схем. В гугл просто вебй что аналог надо визио )
<tagezi> kivio но я его не нахожу в репах
<tagezi> в оф репах
<tagezi> хотя на 12.04 вроде был
<[Raiden]> kivio как раз переименовали во flow
<[Raiden]> раньше был коффис, сча оно caligra
<SergeyIT> может dia?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> это то чего-то ещё что я не мог вспомнить
<tagezi> диа както не то.. я пользовался ей, если савсем простое, то заменить можно, а чуть посложнее уже как-то сложно становиться
<Scrimmer> tagezi: превед
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и тебя тудаже )
<Scrimmer> проблем хочешь ? )
<tagezi> чо мне сегодня все угрожают?
 * tagezi пошёл за бейсбольной битой
<Kyshtynbai> Што ж вы над форинерами-то так издеваетесь :) ?
<Scrimmer> кем?
<Scrimmer> я, смотрю, ты тоже нарываешься?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: о, ты то мне и нужен
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ну колись чем блок-схемы рисуешь в линухе?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: не рисую :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это как? тебе же нужно их рисовать... по професии
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чертежная доска, ватман, рейсфедер, тушь, линейки
<Scrimmer> tagezi: по профессии в дальнейшем да, но не сейчас
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359984474_7298350_aa5106cc66.png
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня вся кухня в туше будет )))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а дай-ка заценить твой десктоп на данный момент :) Кинь пару скринов)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я уже открыл и потыркал её )
<[Raiden]> ну вон картинка выше
<Scrimmer> а ты злой
<tagezi> [Raiden]: чото я в ней даже намёка не нахожу на блок-схемок для програмирования
<[Raiden]> tagezi: это не мой профиль, я слышал только что это аналог визио
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359984664_8986640_ce18d1c956.png
<SergeyIT> tagezi, https://www.draw.io/
<[Raiden]> ностальгия пошла, вернул на какое-то время классик таскбар. Только должен заметить что классик в кде тоже умеет прикреплять значки когда приложение не запущено :)
<Scrimmer> а я вот подумал, что пора и на линуху возвращацо
<Scrimmer> играю разве что в minecraft, а в него можно поиграть и на линухе, если что
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359984822_8190138_e0c8699d75.png
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо )
<Scrimmer> тоже решил перейти на темные тона?
<tagezi> обойка с буддой )
<[Raiden]> ну да, не знаю на сколько. Мне просто понравился скриншот амарока в новости про ег орелиз и я нашел ту же тему.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: сеня зайду на кубунту, обновлюсь, поставлю кде 4.10 и буду доволен (:
<[Raiden]> что оказалось не просто, на кде-луке её нет
<Scrimmer> блин, правда все темы пвосстанавливать
<tagezi> Scrimmer: откуд ставишь кде 4.10
<tagezi> ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: не знаю еще
<Scrimmer> я на кубунте своей давненько не был
<Scrimmer> месяц или полтора
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у меня пока вроде 4.9.5 стоит
<[Raiden]> Я когда был помоложе прочитал несколько китайских и японских авторов и немного сутр )  Поэтому изображение будды для меня вполне нормально
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я буддизм не понимаю, сейчас в очережной раз перечитываю лоджонг... не хочет он у меня в голове укладываться )
<[Raiden]> Да и фиг с ним. Мир устроен так как устроен и будет то что будет.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У людей есть гордыня что от их веры что-то меняется
<[Raiden]> Возможно меняется в голове человека, но не в мире
<SergeyIT> мир устроен так, потому что мы в нем живем
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать. Только твоя фраза перевернута наоборот из-за того что люди думают что во вселенском масштабе они важны.
<[Raiden]> Что в общем-то сомнительно
<[Raiden]> У людей есть опция\функционал по создания планов и какого-то смысла, поиска смысла своего существования. Отсюда религии. Это как наука 1.0. Ещё небыло опыта и накопленных знаний, но уже хотелось всё объяснить :)
<andrex> ну может и важны, как часть пищевой цепи, осталось только подождать когда придут обедать)
<[Raiden]> Буддизм правда несколько другой
<[Raiden]> andrex: малобджетная фантастика такая была. Там отрыли древний корабль толи в лаве, толи во льду. А там биоматерьялы и книги описывающие земные виды.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: не, если бы мир был другой, нас бы не было в нем, и от нас это не зависит
<[Raiden]> andrex: в общем фермер летел выращивать людей для корма и разбился. И из-за утечки биоматерьялов мы появились :)
<[Raiden]> и случайно развились до разумных
<[Raiden]> такой сюжет
<andrex> гг
<[Raiden]> И в общем эта гадина вылезла из анабиоза и ожила, и стала думать как послать сигнал родичам.  Но в конце наши ещё кокнули
<[Raiden]> её
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> ну это каквсегда
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну так то да, мы повились потому что условия позволяют. А может появились бы всеравно, но были бы другими исходя из тех других условий.
<andrex> я люблю больше трагический конец а не гдн добро победило и все жили долго и счастливо, ибо приелось уже
<andrex> е*
<[Raiden]> Корм в общем замочил садовода. надо быть осторожней с гмо
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> угу щас ещё из пробирки всяку гадость выращивать начнут вот тогда придется остерегатся, если доживем
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/d/7/c/e/3458e425cfe2531eeadf604f749.jpg
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а может были созданы условия, чтобы мы появились... кто его знает (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну, наука может только утверждать что условия для возникновения жизни есть и те только на земле.
<andrex> ну и скорее всего то что возможно захотит нами пообедать умнее нас раз 500 и ему требуется больше энергии чтобы питать мозг и прочее, по этому оно жрет больше и разумных тоже и наплевать на то что у существа членораздельная
<andrex> реч)
<[Raiden]> не только*
<Scrimmer> andrex: мы болще не друзья, да?
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это не наука, а констатация факта
<[Raiden]> есть определенные матерьялы во вселенной, мы саи являемся доказательством того что из них может жизнь появиться и  есть определенная зона расстояний от звезд  котоаря в теории пригодна для жизни похожей на нашу.
<andrex> Scrimmer, абонемент кончилсо, продливай)
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: в твоем факте есть 1 изъян. Ты пишешь что это сделано что бы конкретно мы появились. Конкретно люди.
<[Raiden]> А это совсем не факт )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это только один из вариантов
<[Raiden]> и само слово сделано - тоже не факт. Это может быть случайным процессом
<Anton2d> Поднобных условий "для возникновения" (с учетом возможности разнообразных форм жизни) я думаю не меньше чем бесконечность, просто далековато они не впределах досягаемости.
<SergeyIT> а может не быть - это пока что недоказуемо
<[Raiden]> В москве снег валит в ювао как из ведра весь день. Всё нафиг вообще засыпало, деревья красивые...
<Anton2d> И по какой-то там теории шансов увидеть/встретить эти формы в пределах досягаемости и в во моменте времени пока они существуют близки к нулю наверное. ;)
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ну да, и на самом деле человек не очень-то хорошо приспособлен  к жизни в этом мире , даже в пределах земли мы может жить без своих изобретений разьве что только в экваториальной зоне и африке.
<andrex> в принципе если учесть скока планет и прочей гадосте иногда рождается и сразу погибает то возможно и случайность, причем рядом то тоже никого пока ненашли, но это скорее из за ущербности наших технологий и методов поиска, но
<andrex> и что не случайность тоже равноправно так  что 50\50
<[Raiden]> как раз поэтому там люди кроме фигвамов нихрена не изобрели
<artus> andrex, а вы все приходи ловите? :D
<artus> re
<andrex> artus, ку
<andrex> artus, угу, заброные вещества
<andrex> в принципе мне пофиг случайно или нет, ибо я скорее всего даже и не узнаю правду, и не увижу других чуваков из космоса)
<Anton2d> 50/50 - это заблуждение, вероятность там стримится к нулю.
<[Raiden]> То что на других планетах может быть жизнь в общем-то можно считать не фантастикой. Например недавн очитал новости что на калыме нашли бактерии которые способны жить в марсианских условиях.
<[Raiden]> другая разумная жизнь всё ещё йфантастика, а жизнь вообще в общем-то , хоть и теория, но вполне правдоподобная :)
<andrex> да я болше чем уверен что плесень там тоже выжевит
<tagezi> и тараканы )
<[Raiden]> Тараканы это да )
<[Raiden]> Они вроде постарше нас будут
<[Raiden]> как вид
<Anton2d> Я думаю человечество не усппет развиться что бы быть способным срулить с земли и переселиться куда-то, когда земля начёт быстро загибаться. Пока она конечно езе очень медленно загибается. Но еще пару-тройку чернобылей, десяток фукусим и п
<Anton2d> роцесс пойдет быстрее ;)
<Anton2d> И можно будет считать в космич. масштабах что человечество жило всего лиш миг. Его и заметить то не кто не смог бы. Даже если и было бы кому.
<[Raiden]> да может и успеет. Я дуамю д опостройки первой базы на луне осталось лет 30 максимум 50
<Anton2d> толку от такой базы - ноль.
<[Raiden]> А потом освоение пойдёт как снежный ком. Капиталисты народ жадный, а  в космосе ресурсы.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Что бы построить условия жизни на луне или марсе, пока просто нет технологий, и небудет еще долго. Слабовато пока в таких масштабах человеку природу менять.
<[Raiden]> За пределы солнечной системы правда тяжело будет. Н овозможно выйдем, только на космических станция долгого проживания, а не до  другйо системы.
<Anton2d> Оптимист етить ;)
<tagezi> Джордж Карлин - спасем планету
<tagezi> помоему самый вменяемое рассуждение про планету
<[Raiden]> Да есть технологии, по идее ) Вопрос необходимости и цены. нету технологий для терраформации. А дя постройки базы котоаря сама возобнавляет часть энергии, воды и воздуха - это можно.
<[Raiden]> та же мкс, только на луне
<|rapidsp|> блин какой урл настроек ФФ?
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: это восхищение урлом?
<|rapidsp|> tagezi: about:config там вопросик был :)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ды ты посмотри куда вкладываются избытки средств продвинутыми конторами - правильно в коммерцию, развлечения, ийфон, винфон, пожрать, бентли и т.д... Такой дорогой можно забыть о технология терраформинга.
<Anton2d> В науку из этих соображений не вкладываются. Только из соображений заработать еще боьлше.
<tagezi> Anton2d: так всегда было, но всёравно изобрели компьютеры )
<Anton2d> Нет. Считаю. в 20-м веке на столько так погано как сейчас еще небыло. Человек скатывается до "нажать на кнопку 'сделайте мне хорошо'"
<iFalkorr> - а я, зато, готов к работе сразу. в мою поставку входит iworks, ichat, itunes, safari
<iFalkorr> - а у меня есть сапер. у вас есть сапер?
<iFalkorr> - я тебя сейчас ударю по лицу, PC!
<andrex> с изобретением радио техники и криптографии из-за войн и прочей гадости компы скорее сего изобрели бы в любом случае
<Anton2d> корпорации типо эйпла, мс, гугля и т.д. тысячи их выращивают себе потребителей.
<Anton2d> каноникал забыл вписать ;) но там не до такой степени всё запущено, хотя тенденция таже ;(
<tagezi> Anton2d: кде спасёт мир )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: В сша есть некоторые сдвиги, пара частных компаний чья цель космос.
<Anton2d> Хороший был бы сюжетец... я согасен даже его поставить если чё.
<Anton2d> пара частных компаний чья цель космос. - это даже не капля в море. Вот что грусно.
<tagezi> они начнут на этом зарабатывать деньги и их станет намного больше
<Anton2d> Не решаются реальные проблемы человечества. Болезни, продолжительность полноценной жизни, образование, еда для всех дешево и т.д.. Дофига проблем.
<Anton2d> Решаются проблемы как сделать что бы пальцем тыкнул в иконку, а тебе раз и фильм продали.
<artus> завязывайте уже с этим тотальным офтопом
<tagezi> Anton2d: проблемы не решались никогда и нигде, и не будут решаться, ибо это экономически не выгодно
<Anton2d> Согласен, на этом и моно закончить. Тред писсимистический.
<tagezi> artus: привет )
<tagezi> артуса от залипания отвлекли )
<artus> tagezi, дароф ))
<Anton2d> artus, нету почему-то последнее время, новичков с вопросами, нету актуальных обсуждений тем убунты (кроме кде вс ШГ). От туда и офтоп. ;(
<artus> Anton2d, да чето в в такие темы скатываетесь )) на опеннете новости чтоль закончились? )) или все работаеть? :D
<Anton2d> Я весь день вот работал, а тут защел в чат, а они там обсуждают очень интересную мне тему, ну как тут не подключится. ;)
<artus> Anton2d, прально, от работы кони дохнут )
<Anton2d> абсолютно точно! Работать много вредно. Но из этого как раз и следует все то к чему я клонил про человечество и кнопку "хачу хорошо" ;)
<artus> ну будет у тя кнопка, а дальше что?
<artus> ну вот есть у тебя все чего тебе надо, дальше то что? )))
<Anton2d> Дальше её нужно будет сделать еще больше и проще, что бы мыслью нажималась. Нету предела этому безобразию.
<artus> да нет, дальше только ложитцо и поменать от скуки ))
<artus> *рать
<tagezi> пральна, кнопки зло )
<artus> tagezi, воо, и кеды  - хранилище зла :D
<tagezi> artus: да в кедах половина сырая пока, и не работает ))) так что кеды это хорошо, думать заставляют )
<Anton2d> В линуксе никогда небудет никакого законченного продукта - и это хорошо!.
<Scrimmer> Ребят
<andrex> надо сносить графику всю и сидеть в консольке, чтоб не скучать)
<Scrimmer> А можно както программно узнать, сколько компутер потребляет электроэнергии?
<artus> кеды как хреновый китайский топор, хрен наточиш, ручка не удобная и натирает, зааато краасивый :D
<artus> Scrimmer, низя, ток ватметр в разрыв шнурка
<Anton2d> [Raiden], во! Вопрос про твои кеды, в них можно назначить (без компиза) переключение столов как я хотел ?
<andrex> блин как от всяких косморазмышленств перешли опять к кедам, у нас зацикленность уже на них
<Scrimmer> время kubuntu
<artus> andrex, :D
<Anton2d> А я хотел так <alt>+<super>+mouse button8
<Anton2d>  /button7
<tagezi> Anton2d: в них можно сделать: упёр мышку в бок стола ион повернулся
<Anton2d> мне надо конуретно, так не надо.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а как ты хотел?
<[Raiden]> а..
<Anton2d> А я хотел так <alt>+<super>+mouse button8 / button7
<Anton2d> в гш - я выяснил вчера так нельзя.
<[Raiden]> хоткеи с мышкой слабая  сторона кде. )
<Anton2d> в компизе это можно в пару кликов сделать.
<tagezi> там же жесты типа можно сделать.. нарисовал статую свободы на экране и стол поменялся )
<[Raiden]> тут легко сделать хоткеи с мышкой нельзя.
<andrex> а что так мало кнопок? надо было alt ctrl super shift tab prtsc ins abcd mouse button 99
<[Raiden]> советую передумать и использовать доступные методы переключения. Иначе надо использовать сторонние программы.
<[Raiden]> индикатор на панели и можно включить колесо на столе
<[Raiden]> + экспо (все столы в углу)
<[Raiden]> и ctlr+f1-f4  , для столов выже 4 над осамому указывать хоткеи, У меня ctrl+f1-f6
<[Raiden]> все столы , местное экспо, это как-то так http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359988799_2317414_3e0eb36114.png
<Anton2d> andrex, проблема не надуманая, реальная. Мне нужно именно сочетание кнопок + клик мышкой.
<tagezi> вот она, реальная проблема сделать кнопку "сделать всё хорошо" )
<Anton2d> Ибо вбокс перехватывает клаву так что стол не сдвинешь ктрл+альт+ап. Компиз эту задачу решал пока я от него не избавился.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слух, а как поставить  кде 4.10? :D
<[Raiden]> кде не идеально, и в общем хоткеи клава+ мышка 1 из проблем
<Anton2d> у тебя компиз отключен ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.98
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: у меня ег овообще нету
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты пробывал 4.10?
<Anton2d> вот о том и реч и у меня нет его, уже забываю как кошмарный сон, но некоторые очень полезные плюшки в нем были, их нехватает.
<[Raiden]> да, лучше подождать, 6 числа релиз, у нас наверное будет 7-8
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: я пользую экспо и скале и окна трясутся
<tagezi> 4 дня, да, лучше подождать
<[Raiden]> но без компиза
<Anton2d> тьфу на вас с трясущимися окнами - это бесполезные фишки, я про полезные
<[Raiden]> Привязку окон ещё использую. Это в квине удобней чем в компизе. Чесно говоря ццсм не отличался особой удобностью
<Anton2d> я там использовал несколько плагинов про окна, например смарт максимайз - это было супер
<Anton2d> теже хоткеи с мышой
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/02/04/6/1359964464_255249162.gif
<Scrimmer> я б хотел
<Anton2d> да нууу... не более чем свистелка. Хотя...
<Anton2d> А ведь для быстрого запоминания хоткеев - это гуд наверное.
<iFalkorr> @voice tagezi
<artus> Oo
<Scrimmer> о_0 ?!
<Scrimmer> artus: что происходит ? )
<artus> власть меняетцо :D
<Anton2d> Пока запоминаешь - включаешь там иконки. А потом, запомнил - отключаешь. В этом смысле идея хороша однако.
<Scrimmer> да зачем запоминать то
<Scrimmer> выбрал софт, и все
<Scrimmer> смотришь на клавишу и радуешься :D
<Anton2d> смотреть - долго, неэффективно ;) быстро запомнить и тыкать потом - эффективно.
<Scrimmer> ну или так
<Anton2d> Ну вообщем, красота - да согласен. Хотя распечатать бумажку и положить рядом, тоже за день работы с пакетом все запоминается, и дешго и сердито ;)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDnGHaXdxw
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты тут про колонизацию говорил?видео в тему:)
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> хочу светлую тему
<Scrimmer> http://cdn.2safe.com/12973033559/New_gtk_theme.png
<Scrimmer> вот такую
<Anton2d> порядок цен, внезапно! - космический, за грань понимания замкадывцев ;)
<Anton2d> *ю
<Scrimmer> кроме таскбара
<Scrimmer> http://opengl.com.ua/images/4/d91aad6ecc08d277c4f67754392e1193/general-desktop.png или вот красиво
<Anton2d> кнопки от вин7 же ;)
<Anton2d> синее свечение вокруг окон... гммм...
<Anton2d> Вот долфин действительно такой классный и удобный как на скринах кажется.
<Anton2d> ?
<Scrimmer> мне нравится
<Scrimmer> я влюбился в ету тему
<Anton2d> эх вот заказы доделаю срочную и буду пробовать кде. Понакидают тут всяких скринов/заманух.
<snql> [Raiden] << тот тем пак, о котором ты говорил имеет иконку долфина, как wireshark
<snql> непривычно и путаюсь)
<Anton2d> Балин... ну куда же скатился форум. Это уже ну просто я не знаю куда годится.
<artus> :)
<Anton2d> Я в несебя от таких тем, и ему еще люди что то вразумительное отвечают.
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?reportsent;topic=212864.msg1629588#msg1629588
<Anton2d> Зашел, думал может что кому поотвечать, почитать. Открыл эту тему - закрыл форум больше не хочу читать.
<Anton2d> в школах перестали вообще преподавать русский ?
<iFalkorr> что за идиот там arreck
<iFalkorr> ну какой офис у такой тупой школоты
<iFalkorr> он хочет стать сулл ксакеп, чтобы перед потсонами было не стыдно
<iFalkorr> ему нужна одна команда, которая сделает все за него. ему не надо учиться. зачем говорить об офисах?
<artus> а нафига офис вообще? кроме как с заказчиками встречатцо :)
<iFalkorr> artus: невесту искать:)социализироваться
<Anton2d> я не удержался - отвтетил. Хотя возможно это просто тролль.
<Anton2d> "А а вообще читал пишут что их много я видел 10 но какие для конкретно нужны ?"
<Anton2d> 5 баллов ;)
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: поверь, нет. они и правда настолько тупые теперь
<artus> iFalkorr, в офисе? фиии , социализироватцо? нунафиг, мне и на вышке с пулеметом хорошо ))
<Anton2d> это ужасно, я неверю, что молодёж так тупеет.
<andrex> на вышке с пулеметом както по безопснее)
<Anton2d> процент баранов я думаю остаётся неизменным, просто они повылазили в интернеты и их стало заметнее.
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<iFalkorr> неее.учителям больше нет возможностей влиять на учеников и хоть страхом отчисления, двоек или унижений заставлять их учиться. вот и не учатся.зачем, если в инете веселей
<ambal> помогите, плз, не запускается lightdm
<artus> афигеть, ликтричество отключили
<artus> пичаль (((
<Anton2d> и есть айфон с кнокой "халафо"
<iFalkorr> artus: кекеке:-Р
<andrex> бываеть
<iFalkorr> ambal: чем пробовал запустить?
<iFalkorr> что в хсессинс-еггог
<iFalkorr> в ихините?в остальных логах?
<ambal> пытался выключить framebuffer по этой инструкции http://www.abone.pp.ru/2010/05/ubuntu-1004.html , после перестала запускаться графика
<iFalkorr> ambal: Оо отрубать фреймбуфер по инструкции 10 года?
<iFalkorr> ambal: эта страна никогда не будет жить хорошо
<iFalkorr> ambal: отмени все изменения, что ты натворил по инструкции
<ambal> потом вернул на место blacklist vga16fb , т.е. наоборот закомментировал его в /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf и проделал остальные шаги снова, но lightdm по прежнему не запускается)
<iFalkorr> ты переконфигурируй лайтдм
<ambal> iFalkorr: как?
<[Raiden]> лайтдм не использует фреймбуфер
<ambal> и как выключить framebuffer ? есть ли актуальный способ для 12.10 ?
<[Raiden]> смотрите логи иксов
<iFalkorr> прогони сначала апдейт альтернативс
<iFalkorr> потом дпкг-реконфигур
<iFalkorr> потом сервис лайтдм старт
<[Raiden]> ambal: а как тывключил?
<[Raiden]> )
 * iFalkorr надо чая набодяжить
<ambal> [Raiden]: где логи иксов смотреть?)
<ambal> iFalkorr: хорошо, сейчас набирусь знаний и пойду пробовать)
<ambal> iFalkorr: спасибо)
<[Raiden]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log , если конфиги самого лайтдм нормальыне, то он не запускается по причине незапуска иксов
<[Raiden]> после лога уже можно наинать копать
<artus> включили :)
<ambal> [Raiden]: ок, пошёл на ребут за логами) спасибо)
<artus> на работу надо по впнке ходить)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36021
<iFalkorr> хех. обновили юнити. стала в раы быстрее dash и овералл
<iFalkorr> теперь тока тормознутость наутилуса поправить и релиз мне снова нравится
<iFalkorr> и это еще до выпуска альфа2
<Anton2d> ты про 12.04 ? о как... я давно в юнити не заходил, надо посмотреть
<Anton2d> аа... ууу..
<iFalkorr> я про 13.04
<Anton2d> уже понял.
<Anton2d> "Наблюдается большая работа по оптимизации производительности JavaScript, его развития как встраиваемого и не зависимого от фреймворков языка;" ох блин...
<snql> как научить игры в opengl fullscreen быть контейнером, который в любой момент можно свернуть как в windows?
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: гугл на дальвике смог добиться успеха.
<Anton2d> это да... но успеха ли. ? А жуткие тормоза...
<iFalkorr> где тормоза?
<iFalkorr> у меня их не выпадает
<iFalkorr> а телефон насквозь бюджетный
<[Raiden]> snql: если это игры под вайн, используй виртуальынй рабочий стол, часто помогает или можно играть в окне. Если нативное, то они обычн осворачиваются. У меня урбан террор по крайней мере сворачивается.
<[Raiden]> в к...
<Anton2d> Далвика. А смартфоны кушающие батарею. Не вижу я там оптимизации.
<snql> [Raiden] << под линукс :( а что это графика поверх всех окон так понимаю рисуется?
<snql> что ее свернуть нельзя
<[Raiden]> я не знаю )
<[Raiden]> 1 меня есть единсвенаня игра нативная и она сворачивается
<iFalkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hVosHq8uGm0/UQwPMgDQzaI/AAAAAAAADuU/cs-WD-e271M/s548/01.02.13+-+1
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: эммм
<Anton2d> Ну не знаю что у тебя там такое, это скорее исключение.
<iFalkorr> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-C5YqF2iTsQQ/UQ4fXUY8lKI/AAAAAAAAF0Q/oL_4yBGjzR8/s548/03.02.13+-+1
<Anton2d> У меня 600 Мгц на Арм 6. Я бы сказал что подобные приложения и анимация какие там есть. Не должны оин так тормозить и столько жрать.
<iFalkorr> аааа.андроид 2
<Anton2d> тоесть реально элементарная анимация, графика на уровне спектрума или ямахи мсх - не более, хочет 1 Ггц - это нормально да ?
<iFalkorr> жинжербред
<Anton2d> ДА андроид 2.2.1
<iFalkorr> ооо.даж не последний андроид в серии 2
<iFalkorr> поставь линукс 0.1 и скажи, чтож так линуксы все тормозят и глючат
<Anton2d> Ой или 2.1.2 .. ;) не помню
<iFalkorr> почему венда 7 лучше, чем линукс 0.1
<Anton2d> венда 7 лучше чем линукс даже  100.500 ;)
<Anton2d> ну это я так... шутю понятно дело.
<iFalkorr> ага. особенно сглаживание шрифтов, юзабилити сочетаний клавиш и оконного менеджера:)
<Anton2d> Да это все понятно. Тут не поспоришь.
<Anton2d> А вот жрание ресурсов этими вирт. машинами далвиками, вот это проблемы.
<iFalkorr> хммм. у меня не жрет
<Anton2d> Теже проблемы будут теперь в гноме с явойскриптом
<Anton2d> точнее они уже ;(
<iFalkorr> ты бы еще по автопрому немецкому судил бы по бмв 88 года выпуска
<iFalkorr> и говорил, что бмв 7 серии 2013 года выпуска - говно
<Anton2d> Блин! Я же объясняю, еще раз. Вот смотри, с этим согласен? :
<Anton2d> тоесть реально элементарная анимация, графика на уровне спектрума или ямахи мсх - не более, хочет 1 Ггц - это нормально да ?
<Anton2d> тоесть всё это спокойно работало на процах в десятки мегагагерц.
<iFalkorr> спектрум не смог бы такую графику. я понимаю, что у тебя взгляд такой, что тебе до сих пор кажется, что спецэффекты в терминаторе были лучше всех
<Anton2d> Пусть сейчас все сложнее, сеть протоколы и т.д. но .... не 100 раз же ресурсов больше надо.
<iFalkorr> но если смотреть 1 и 4 терминатор - разница заметна
<Anton2d> Спектрум - не мог. Ямаха, атари - могла очень близко.
<iFalkorr> а ты бы сказал, что в 4 терминаторе графика на уровне первого,а денег вбухано
<iFalkorr> тоже не могла
<iFalkorr> блин. ну накой мне этот индикатор блютус впихали
<Anton2d> Могла очень близко к тому что сейчас на смартах. Я не говорю про всю ос в целом конечно.
<iFalkorr> а индикатор синк пока не работает с дропбоксом
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: ага. а графон в терминаторе 4 точно был близок к тому, что было в первом
<iFalkorr> я согласен с тобой:)
<iFalkorr> прям как я все помню:)
<Anton2d> тьфу... ладно. Сложно объяснить что я имею в виду. Взять скроллер с ямахи например "Zanake" там графика сложнее чем многие сейчас на дройде. Расход ресурсов в 100 раз больше.
<Anton2d> А графика в фильмах, ну для меня уровень её в чужих1-2 и терминаторе 1-2 - это баланс между расходом ресурсов на сюжет и графику.
<Anton2d> то что в терминаторе-4 уже избыточно.
<Anton2d> *3-4
<Anton2d> я кажется 4-й уже не смотрел
<iFalkorr> в первом - не баланс между расходами на сюжет и графику.а тупо доступные возможности, чтобы фидьм не стоил как марсоход
<Anton2d> ну может так, но баланс то походу оптимальный вышел ;) (я прадо терминатор1-2 воспринимаю как целое почти что)
<Anton2d> *правда
<Anton2d> Вот на таких мы учились. http://www.ixbt.com/editorial/images/msx3.jpg
<Anton2d> Точнее это преподавательский комплекс, сервер.
<Anton2d> на рабочих не было диссководов, грузились по сети.
<Anton2d> cp/m было помню.
 * Anton2d впал в ностальгию и пошёл ставить эмулятор
<Anton2d> оно даже запустилось http://itmages.ru/image/preview/879860/31484cab требует картридж ;)
<snql> ребята отожгли ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hSVX_rWFE_8
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а как посмотреть в какой кодировке некий текстовый файл?
<snql> на глаз или в декодер лебедева пошли :)
<snql> Kyshtynbai << t
<snql> http://www.artlebedev.ru/tools/decoder/
<Kyshtynbai> file -bi. усё проще оказалось :) .
<snql> не правильно показывает
<snql> выдало ascii, а на самом деле там юникод
<Kyshtynbai> нда?
<Kyshtynbai> интересно девки пляшуть...
<Kyshtynbai> действительно неправильно...
<Anton2d> Вот оно, счастие, оно заработало. Та самая ямаха, даже звук на бластер идёт.
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/view/879919/0a67039d
<Anton2d> Ну фсё, тепрь полночи буду игры играть cp/m вспоминать ;)
<Anton2d> iFalkorr, ты был прав, графика не такая, какой казалась в школьные времена, тогда она была круче ;) Но вот отрисован, анимировано и озвучено всё классно.
<Kyshtynbai> Короче, с колдунством перекодил сабы в utf. Щас буду пробовать.
<Anton2d> convert --help - мне помогало перекодировать
<Kyshtynbai> я сначала хотел iconv, но он выдавал какой-то чудной еррор. Сколдовал открыв блокнотом изпод вайна и сохранив в утф...
<Anton2d> неспортивно  ;)
<Kyshtynbai> не спорю).
<Kyshtynbai> но иначе осиливать пока лень :) .
<Anton2d> convert iconv brn.m3u -f WINDOWS-1251 -t UTF-8 > brn_utf.m3u
<Anton2d> Так пробовал ?
<Kyshtynbai> нет, так не пробовал, мерси, попробую.
<Kyshtynbai> ну то есть пробовал всё то что ты написал но без слова convert :) .
<Anton2d> ой нет
<Anton2d> iconv brn.m3u -f WINDOWS-1251 -t UTF-8 > brn_utf.m3u
<Anton2d> конверт не от туда затисалось
<Anton2d> А ошибка какая ?
<Kyshtynbai> iconv: недопустимая входная последовательность в позиции 34
<Anton2d> офигеть странно ;) информативненько...
<Kyshtynbai> Во-во :) .
<tagezi> за это время открылибы уже в ОО и сохранили как текст )
<[Raiden]> ещё можно в любом браузере
<[Raiden]> открываешь, меняеш ькодировку
<Anton2d> да так то даже можно и винду поставить для перекодировки.. ага ;)
<[Raiden]> и ещё в гедит, там правда она при открытии веберается, а в kate уже после из списка.
<Anton2d> гедит не всегда кушает
<[Raiden]> http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/590512/album/63119
<Anton2d> зачёт яндексу ;) "Если у вас установлен блокировщик Flash`а, то для воспроизведения музыки необходимо добавить music.yandex.ru в исключения."
<[Raiden]> угу, сразу не пашет. И зачем на флэше сделали в наше время - не понятно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: где ты это откопал? ))
<Anton2d> но я пожалуй лучше весь яндекс в адблоке заблокирую ;)
<[Raiden]> в другом чате пролетело
<[Raiden]> на самом деле я у яндекса регулярн осмотрю погоду и яндекс диск понарвился
<[Raiden]> А вот плейер чего-то не очень, хотя и пашет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они дейстивительно так хреново пели тогда или это так плеер играет?
<[Raiden]> так и пели )
<[Raiden]> эй ухнем и лондон гудбай ок
<tagezi> [Raiden]: блин, а помниться: такая энергичная музыка была )))
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> ваще большой битрейт наверное получше звучит, там хз какой. Н ов целом всё верно )
<UNIm951>  [Raiden]:  а что за трек?
<[Raiden]> да на любой щелкай )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не могу. не в снг сейчас
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: кармэн там
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: точнее?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Prodigy carmen quezzy
<UNIm95> ?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: русская группа Кармэн целый диск
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  спасибо что рассказал.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/489439/
<[Raiden]> новое кино с Арнольдом
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  а неудержимые 3?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Возвращение героя
<[Raiden]> Возвращение героя / The Last Stand
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: так в этом году и неудержимые 3 выходят с шварцем
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Видать скучно быть мэром\сенатором или кто он там
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/4/f/d/f/71954c40157a794776fce4cc823.jpg
<markmx> откуда mc может брать хотьлист, если не из .mc/hotlist?
<[Raiden]> в этой папке только пользовательские
<[Raiden]> посмотри листинг содержимог опакета mc
<[Raiden]> и будешь знать откуда
<[Raiden]> и я бы ещё добавил что новые версии вроде бы читают конфиги из .config/mc
<markmx> :) все :) пасип оно самое
<[Raiden]> Плазмойд к фортункам меня  веселит и наставляет :) http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1360002568_5576563_d4d6a8c8c6.png
<snql> поиграл в амнезию, больше не могу ) уже обходил все углы, даже не потому что впадлу, а страшно что там выскочить может)
<Anton2d> Вот делали же раньше игры, 1988-й год, а графика, музыка и гймплей супер. http://itmages.ru/image/view/880304/d575dc9b
<Anton2d> Вспомнил молодость, когда по двое в комп классе сидели за ямахами. Эх круто было.
<[Raiden]> Меня когда-то впечатлили syberia  и privateer 2
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: на lode runner похоже
<Anton2d> Нет, это другое, это головоломка очень интересная.
<Anton2d> Я начинал со спектрума, двк и радио рк 86. А ямахи тогда это был не достижимый верх графики и звка, дома таких небыло, только в классах.
<[Raiden]> логин скрин в Rosa http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360013032_9687179_6e4f6b3e3f.png
<snql> not cake
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и как тебе роза?
<[Raiden]> в общем-то всё работает, очень одинаковая тема у груба, сплэша, кдм и  сплэша загрзки кде
<[Raiden]> не видно разрывов в оформлении
<[Raiden]> в во тв инменеия в самом кде меня  не очень радуют, правда можно всё вернуть )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне вот эта фраза понравилась: "Продукт ориентирован на энтузиастов и опытных пользователей Linux, которые смогут оценить драйв от работы со свежим программным обеспечением." )
<[Raiden]> Ну, достаточно новое там всё. В общем-то ) кеды 4.9.5
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а на чем он основан? на фидоре?
<[Raiden]> на мандриве
<tagezi> даже пробовать тогда не буду
<tagezi> а убунту имеет "сертификат ФСТЭК " ?
<snql> помянем прошлое http://digest.subscribe.ru/inet/worldnews/n413514054.html
<[Raiden]> я помню ты  ты ставил дебиан , на нем с кде по умолчанию есть mepis и  aptosid
<[Raiden]> правда я не стал бы рекомендовать, просто решил упомянуть
<artus> че, уже пора закапывать7
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не знаю, наверное не имеет. Альт и роса наверное да.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ни меписа ни аптосида я не наблюдаю в кде на дебе
<[Raiden]> что значит на дебе?
<[Raiden]> у них свои хомсайты
<[Raiden]> http://www.mepis.org/ - там кде 4.5.3 подозреваю что в стабильном дебиане такое же )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, на дебиане в кде этого не нашёл
<[Raiden]> это дистры на основе дебиана )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ааааа )))
<[Raiden]> Я весной 2012 перешел на кде и это было 4.6.0 новее чем в этом дистре.
<[Raiden]> Но дебианщики как-то живут на этом )
<tagezi> ну, дебиан любит стабильность.. зато там если стабл ставить, то ваще всё пучком
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, в Wheezy kde 4.8.4
<[Raiden]> Это ясно
<snql> кде в стабильном дебиане тоже не крэшится?
<tagezi> snql: я стабл не ставил, я тест ставил, у меня вроде нормально все
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-05
<Anton2d> фигасебе вы спать. С добрым обедом всех.
<NoOova> hello all!
<NoOova> How to create lambda with body in runtime?
<NoOova> тьфу. не в туда
<Anton2d> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Failed!
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<Anton2d> \\\
<andrex> ///
<artus> |||
<andrex> artus, q
<artus> q
<[Raiden]> Иконки от Росы решил пощупать http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360065668_7416290_202f4ae8f4.png
<[Raiden]> Артемий Лебедев  сказал что часть из них ничего, а часть слишком заполнено мелкими деталями.
<andrex> Кто такой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: похабщик и матерщинник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: не всегда интуитивно понятно назначение иконки
<[Raiden]> Да, я в основном дефолт пользую, в ппервый день, вчера путался несколько раз.
<[Raiden]> Привычки к определенным иконкам имеют некоторую важность...
<[Raiden]> andrex: Ты серьёзно спросил?
<andrex> [Raiden], да, я незнаю кто это, но в принципе можно погуглить)
<[Raiden]> andrex: Ну в общем известынй дизайнер и креативщик. И бывает смешные картинки рисует типа таких:
<[Raiden]> http://img.artlebedev.ru//strip/files/D/5/D56033E5-7D82-4D3C-A1A1-A05B7DA03490.jpg
<[Raiden]> Это на тему блокировки сайтов )
<andrex> ))
<[Raiden]> ваще там копирайт не его, но страница его.
<Anton2d> Блин красота какая! Document Viewer - оказывается не умеет печатать pdfы...
<Anton2d> Приходится гимпом открывать
<Anton2d> Nvidia PowerMizer часто залипает на 1-м или втором уровне. И нагревает видюху.
<[Raiden]> возможно нагрузка есть. Если не имеешь ничего против кделибс в системе, посмотри okular , он немного  отличается от гномовской смотрелки evince
<Anton2d> Короче если попытка поставить и поюзать КДЕ у меня не удастся, то я пойду на вин7 или 8, и это после 4-х лет убунты. Достало весь этот глюкодром постоянный.
<Anton2d> Я одно время на 2-х машинах сидел. хп + убунта иногда хп в вбоксе, теперь проапгрейдил основную рабочюю машину. Соответственно вторую дохлую держать не айс.
<[Raiden]> У меня весной 2012 были позывы срулить либо на другой дистр либо на винду обратно.
<[Raiden]> потом отпустило ) Хотя кде идеальным тоже сложно назвать.
<[Raiden]> с тех пор до сих пор есть раздел с опенсусе. )
<Anton2d> Нет во времена убунты 8-9-10 да, было что ошутимо приятное, многое лучше работало чем в хп. Но сейчас, то что случилось с убунтой это уже предел. Нихрена не работает же, всё со всем конфликтует.
<[Raiden]> а для гимпа, если из него приходится, есть удобней плагин гутен принт
<Anton2d> Убунта, слоган придумал - "Без напильника не подходить!"
<[Raiden]> он лучше чем то что по дефолту
<_d4vid> http://www.newsru.com/world/05feb2013/japan.html
<Anton2d> Вот вот опять плагин, костыль. Из фотошопа всё прекрасно из дефолта печатается.
<[Raiden]> ну с фотошопом тяжело сравнивать ) Гимп хорошая программа, но другого уровня
<[Raiden]> Можно например автоматизацию вспомнить. Если в фотошопе дейсвия можно записать, то в гимпе надо скрипт писать
<Anton2d> Скрипты это мелочи, у гимпа на глобальном уровне проблемы.
<Anton2d> И я нивижу пути их решения в ближайшем будущем. С фотошопом его нельзя конечно сравнивать, категории весовые разные. это да.
<[Raiden]> Такой в общем плагин, удобно настраивать как напечатается
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360069199_2685406_c387fb4599.png
<[Raiden]> точнее удобней чем по дефолту
<artus> хехх, залетному парковщику под нашим домом машинку расколбасило снегом с крыши :D
<artus> - лобовое и заднее, и капот под рихтовку с покраской, если не под замену
<[Raiden]> фоткни )
<[Raiden]> Возможно у владельца есть шанс с комунальщиками посудиться и выйграть
<mdma> интересно хоть одного коммунальщика посадили когда людей прибивало сосульками или снегом
<Anton2d> Интересно, а хоть один человек думал головой когда шёл близко к зоне падения сосулек, или всех убивало в момент когда он заходил в подъезд ?
<Anton2d> Комунальщиков надо садить не за сасульки а за хищение денег.
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, линукс надо использовать там, где это надо
<Anton2d> Тоесть линукс нельзя использовать для печати простого ПДФа. Отлично.
<Anton2d> Я в общем то всегда и печатал из винды, решил вот попробовать... ;)
<Anton2d> Больше не буду.
<[Raiden]> входящий в состав гнома софт ещё не линукс. Хотя и не маленькая его часть... К сожалению )
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, я печатал, без проблем
<[Raiden]> а что конкретно тебе смотрелка сказала?
<Anton2d> Поздравляю. Сколько перед этим "без проблем" перепробовал софта, и спилил напильников в ноль ? Только честно.
<Anton2d> Сморлка ничего не сказала, опция принт не активна.
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, у меня напильника нет (
<Anton2d> *Сморлка = Смотрелка. Хотя нет, это не смотрелка, а Сморкалка.
<[Raiden]> открой любой другой формат в ней. Может функция принт там не дял пдф закрыта, а вообще закрыта.
<[Raiden]> если так, то возможно какая-то глобальная проблема с принтером
<[Raiden]> и его определением
<Anton2d> Ага, у офиса и гимпа проблем нет печатают.
<[Raiden]> ок
<Anton2d> Только один фиг эти дефолтные дрова для печати не пригодны. А родных эпсон не сделал. Так что всё фтопку, буду печатать как и раньше из вбокса с хпсп3.
<[Raiden]> Для линукса hp подходят и возможно ещё samsung
<[Raiden]> много моделей полностью поддерживаются
<Anton2d> Ага.. видел видел, как они замечательно подходят. Не на до рассказывать.
<[Raiden]> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Anton2d> Нет принтер конечно печатает. Только вот КАК он печататет и какие из функций. доступны под линем и виндой. Это я видел, пробовал, достаточно.
<[Raiden]> Может тогда тебе будет проще перейти на вин. Вирусные угрозы легко обходятся , если  делать небольшой системный раздел и время от времени его бекап. К тому же начиная с висты встроенная бекапилка позволяет делать такой полный бекап раздела. А
<[Raiden]> других проблем там в  общем-то нет, если железо не бракованое.
<Anton2d> Да я прекрасно жил и работал на винде и продолжаю это делать. Мне без вариантов. Проф допечатная подготовка = винда или мак онли.
<Anton2d> На линукс я перешёл из за когда то казавшегося удобства интерфейса, широчайших возможностей по кустомизации его и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, виста напугала, а компиз создал вау эффект, примерно 4 года назад.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> у меня практически так же. Встречался правда и раньше, но потом возвращался на винду.
<Anton2d> Не... я на двухтысячной сидел до 2005 года ;) Лень было. Потом остановился на ХП.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Anton2d> Вопрос в том что у меня 2 машины теперь, я хотел более мощьную оставить под линуксом и на ней жить. - но нет не выходит.
<Anton2d> Придётся как рабочую под 7-ку или 8-ку ставить эту.
<[Raiden]> ставь кубунту, я помогу тем что знаю ) Опять же способы кастомизации, поми других возможностей тут шире чем в гном3 или юнити.
<[Raiden]> помимо
<Anton2d> А вторая машина у меня как мультимедиа центр под линуксом. Тут у меня все вкусности, пульт ДУ которым я читаю книги с дивана на телеке, рулю плеером и броузером даже и т. и т.п. на винде такое настроить я не осилю.
<[Raiden]> Тут просто есть опции для кастомизации которые в гноме либо спрятаны, либо вообще не реализованы
<[Raiden]> ...и небыли реализованы в гном2
<Anton2d> Я буду пробовать КДЕ, да обязательно, правда я многого тоже не ожидаю. Тот же напилинг и глюки меня ждут только в другом виде.
<[Raiden]> для программиста тоже раздолье, не только на js можно писать расширения
<[Raiden]> хотя в будущем основная ставка будет на js\qml , что почти 1 и то же.
<Anton2d> Мне заглаза хватало возможностей гном2 и компиза. Но задрали мелкие надоедливые неизличимые (хотя и обходимые костылями) глюки.
<[Raiden]> всё что касается правил для окон , квин перекроет возможности компиза, а по количеству эффектов уступит.
<[Raiden]> И есть кое-что своё. например все оценили эффект в вин7 раскрываюший окно в пол экрана, и компиз и муттер его содрали
<[Raiden]> но содраликак есть, а в квине если окно тащишь не в сторону, а в бок немного, то окно будет в четверть экрана.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на этом рекламный блок закончен.
<Anton2d> продолжение моей мысли: Но тут внезапно случилась юнити, это терпеть я несмог, потом случился ГШ. И количество глюков недоработок и уменшение возможностей по настройки уже начало перекрывать плюсы.
<Anton2d> Вот наэтом месте у меня есть варианты. Сменит дистр на дебиан и окружение на КДЕ или крысу или какойнить форк ШГ.
<[Raiden]> тут мы расходимся. Я не считаю дебиан хорошим пользователским дистром.
<Anton2d> Ну а на какой тогда? Федору не хочу. Арч ставил, нравиться но кое что там сложновато.
<[Raiden]> Ну, опенсусе, магея мне нравятся и кубунта. На данный момент.
<[Raiden]> федорщики делают какую-то передовую только им нужную фигню и сами офигивают от глюков каждый релиз
<[Raiden]> ещё там могут оказаться такие вещи как например бета версия qt
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в релизе
<Anton2d> Оставаться на убунте. Так ведь раз они такого натворили с юнити, это говорит и о других проблемах с дистром. Они (проблемы) и торчат во все стороны из неё последнее время.
<Anton2d> А почему не Дебиан ?
<[Raiden]> если не кде и привычка уже сложилась к деб базед - делай как все - пробуй минт :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если стабильынй то там очень старый софт, а если тестинг, то просто старый.
<Anton2d> Нет от одного вида минта.... мне уже не хорошо. Если он так выглядет, я даже не хочу смотреть что там внутри.
<Anton2d> но в тестинге же сейчас Гш вроде как ?
<[Raiden]> И опять же есть  свои проблемы ) Как и в любом дистре.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Ну да, только версии какой
<Anton2d> Короче понятно. Что то мне изменения в вин8 больше нравятся чем в убунтах последних.
<Anton2d> особенно чем в гноме.
<[Raiden]> с кде тоже можно минт кстати, но разница там минимальна. По сути они перепаковали пакет с валлпаперами и обновлялка у них своя, в кубунте muon
<mdma> а разве все это не ставится отличненько на ту же убунту, что корица из минта что кеды...
<mdma> время на то чтобы "попробовать" уйдет десять минут...
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: в анстейбле гном 3.4.2 , в сиде, и в тестинге тоже. Только в экспериментал ветке дебиана 3.6.2 , но я даже не слышал что бы сами дебианщики эту ветку юзали :)
<[Raiden]> В прочем старые версии возможно для тебя не являются недостатком.
<Anton2d> уууу...
<Anton2d> └──▶ gnome-shell --version
<Anton2d> GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<Anton2d> в приципе да. Я не люблю никакие эксперименты. Я люблю долго и ндно настроить весь софт и ДЕ как мне надо и больше не трогать, что бы он работал годами.
<Anton2d> Раньше у меня средний возраст оси был 5-6 лет без переустановок.
<Anton2d> до убунту всмысле.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: я знал одного дебианщика, который сидел на experimental.
<[Raiden]> раньше инет и обновления было сложнее получать
<Civil|2> теперь сидит на альфах убунты, говорит они чуть-чуть стабильнее
<[Raiden]> успехов ему )
<Anton2d> В принципе я уже даже сейчас допилил ШГ как мне надо, но уперся в несколько закрытых дверей. В теже шоткаты, в рускую переключалку с костылями и т.д.
<Anton2d> Ну и после даша в юнити конечно хочется такой же в ШГ, тут он убогий ;)
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, это только к вин2000 и ХР относится?
<Anton2d> нет на НТ4 - около 5 лет.
<Anton2d> До этого 3.11 долго не помню скока, потом 98 ОСР2 кажется.
<Civil|2> Anton2d: 95 OSR 2 или 98SE
<Anton2d> да 95-я
<SergeyIT> 5 лет не получается, там быстрее дистры выходили
<Anton2d> 98-ю пропустил как-то ;) т.к. вышла НТ4 - это был прорыв!! Это выло сильно.
<[Raiden]> Я не хочу быть занудой, но реально не понимаю как можно допилить ГШ до состояния как надо, после гном2\компиз.
<[Raiden]> Это как минимум надо его удалить и перепроектировать по новой, что бы ГШ не был зависим от 1 вм
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен
<Anton2d> Так легко. Екстеншенами
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ты не дооценивыаешь писателей расширений для гнома. Там очень много делается всякого.
<SergeyIT> кде лучше
<Anton2d> Завтра вот как раз сдаю срочную работу, появится время поставить его на железо, посмотреть как там чё. Только бы определится с дистром.
<Anton2d> Может всё таки Дебиан? Или он под кде не очень ?
<stasdizzi> всем привет, подскажите, как отключить накрывшиеся репозитарии, только через синаптик?
<SergeyIT> ты чьи репы сломал?
<[Raiden]> Я знаю только 2 удобных модульных и мощных вм с поддержкой композита. Это компиз 0.8.6 и квин. Без композита ещё опенбокс удобен и мощен - имеет гуи для настроек.
<[Raiden]> А метасити и муттер это шлак независимо от количеств оскриптов на жс
<Anton2d> Этот твой квин - в кде входит ?
<stasdizzi> да даже не знаю чьи, это я другу в телефонном режиме хочу помочь
<Anton2d> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Anton2d> там они все.
<Anton2d> Но непонтяно, что тебе надо с ними сделать ?
<SergeyIT> его тоже сломали
<stasdizzi> Anton2d: спасибо))
<stasdizzi> не ту кнопку нажал)))
<Anton2d> Это тебе мало поможет, осрбенно по телефону ;)
<stasdizzi> меня не сломать)))
<Anton2d> Может лучше через синаптик ?
<Anton2d> Или через софтваре-центр ?
<stasdizzi> да попробую в терминале обьяснить
<Anton2d> ох ;)
<stasdizzi> а чв софтваре тоже можно?
<stasdizzi> *в
<Anton2d> да да
<stasdizzi> я в софтварценре вижу дополнительные репы, а как их удалить?
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/view/881110/6d9d906a
<Anton2d> наверное галочки снять, хотя я так не пробовал еще...
<Anton2d> я обычно add-apt-repository --remove или ручками киляю из дирректории.
<stasdizzi>  <Anton2d>: спасибо, помог
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Anton2d> [Raiden], глянь плиз, какую версию брать? http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/
<Anton2d> precise ?
<Anton2d> А дальше ? daily-live/   daily/    ?
<Anton2d> ладно погляжу вот это пока под виртуалкой. http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/12.04.1/release/
<Anton2d> А то раскричались все КДЕ-КДЕ... Гут, гут. Врага надо знать в лицо ;)
<Anton2d> несколькими неосторожными кликами по панели аплетов ШГ, повесил иксы. Поле рестарта их, отвалились раскладки и настройки клавы ;)
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Fail!
<ambal> куда монтируются флешки по умолчанию в убунте 12.10 ?
<[Raiden]> в  /media
<Anton2d> _/media/ как и во всех убунтах вроде
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ставится у меня кубунта с алтернатив образа в виртуалку.
<Anton2d> Буду изучать пока.
<ambal> [Raiden]: Anton2d , спасибо) сейчас вернусь с логами) вчера тут был, начал было переписывать на бумажку и уснул))
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Я предпочитаю релизы убунты. И потом доставляю свежее кде с ппа
<Anton2d> Логи переписывать на бумажку ;)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], а хвосты юнити и гнома там нафиг нужны ?
<[Raiden]> тоже релизы. 4.10 исключение.Первый раз поставил посмотреть rc
<Anton2d> Или с нетинстала ставишь ?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: то что установлено помимо  не так важно, стоит только автозагрузку проверить
<[Raiden]> я ставлю с кубунту десктоп сд
<Anton2d> А вот и нет, из юнити - по всему гномшелу куски весят во все стороны ;)
<[Raiden]> но можно и одноименным пакетом
<Anton2d> Я впрочем вот это kubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386 ставлю.
<[Raiden]> ну это тоже самое, только другой установщик. Если специально в бутменю опции не трогать, то поставится точная копия того что ставится с граффики
<Anton2d> да я знаю ;) я обычтно из текста ставлю всегда.
<[Raiden]> кстати в 12.04 4.8.х кде. Оно в общем-то не самое передовое, но самое безпроблемное
<[Raiden]> в 4.9 трей прыгает, некоторых это нервирует. В 4.10 поправили вроде, но он выйдет только завтра :)
<Anton2d> или у меня глюки, или kubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386 - перестал давать выбор пакетов которые ставить.
<Anton2d> Или я пропустил это место...
<Anton2d> Или я путаю с дебианом ?
<[Raiden]> по умелчанию на даётся. Если только в бут меню выбрать расширенные настройки
<Anton2d> ааа... да.
<[Raiden]> возможно путаешь.
<[Raiden]> мы не дебиан )
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия будет довольно легкой.  Если выключить индексацию или часть её, может оказаться что сессия кде даже полегче чем сессия гном3
<snql> [Raiden] << не может показаться, а так и есть
<ambal> [Raiden]: нету в /media ничего..
<ambal> [Raiden]: точно туда монтируются они?
<snql> 400 мб кушают кеды )
<[Raiden]> ambal: значит не смонтировано
<[Raiden]> snql: У меня поулучалось достигнуть другого результата сразу после загрузки )
<ambal> [Raiden]: у меня в media папка anvar(имя учётки) , а в ней папка с длинным названием 3ESDKF32 что-то вроде этого, но она пуста
<snql> ребята почему может маунт регулярно отваливаться? монтирую ntfs все работает, а после опять бьет ошибку что не может примонтировать, после захожу в windows, перезагружа.сь и снова все работает
<ambal> [Raiden]: не может быть, чтобы не монтировалось, всегда же монтировалось...
<snql> винту конец приходит?
<[Raiden]> ambal: набери mount без параметров
<snql> An error occurred while accessing '49,9 GiB Hard Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed.: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<snql> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /home/snql/C
<snql> и причем тут рут -_-
<snql> раньше рут не нужен был
<[Raiden]> snql: если только эта ошибка, то на смерть винта не похоже.
<ambal> [Raiden]: зачем?) можно больше информации, перезагружаться туда-сюда уже надоело, в общем мне надо лог как-то вытащить лог куда-нибудь, чтобы ошибки посмотреть... при перезагрузке ещё клавиатура отваливается, приходится батарейку из мат.платы в
<[Raiden]> snql: тот минимум который я смог получить ничего не удаля и отключив только индекс и часть эффектов http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360080185_4837451_9ea043cf22.png
<[Raiden]> ambal: эта команда без параметров показывает что смонтировано
<[Raiden]> и куда
<ambal> [Raiden]: оу, круто) а была команда которая автоматом лог постит куда-то на paste-bin.org или типо того, помните такую? тоже бы пригодилась)
<[Raiden]> pastebinit
<[Raiden]> мне не нравится её название, я себе делаю симлинк с именем upaste
<ambal> [Raiden]: в стандартных репах есть?)
<[Raiden]> есть, имя пакета то же
<brestows> ping
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Есть контакт.
<ambal> [Raiden]: спасибо большое) ушёл опять на ребут)
<Anton2d> Да - expert mode оно завётся в убунте при установке, тогда есть выбор пакетов.
<snql> а чем мешает хибер маунту?
<snql> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<snql> properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
<snql> mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
<iFalkorr> artus: блюрешечка анны карениной вышла
<snql> это же как файлик несчастный в корне
<Kyshtynbai> осспади, что там смореть в блюрее...
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ахз. я вообще презираю отечественный кинематограф. мало того, что смысла в кино нет, так еще и актерская игра как у камня в лесу
<[Raiden]> snql: при маунте даныне могут измениться, и при гибернации даныне уже загружены в рам. Над осказать спасибо что дают такое предупреждение
<[Raiden]> я кстати не знал что оно есть
<Anton2d> snql, я один раз попался, когда только переходил на линукс. Захибирнейтил винду, перегуризлся, а потом в лине раздел примаунтил и изменения там внес. Потом расхибирнейтил винду. - с нтфс было плохо. Кое что покилялось
<Anton2d> Винда видимо из хибирнейта достала таблицу файлов... ии.... очень удивилась
<snql> понятно, буду знать
<Kyshtynbai> iFalkorr: так анна каренина английская жеж!
<Kyshtynbai> ну новая в смысле.
<[Raiden]> даныне - два раза криво написал ))
<Anton2d> А винде всё пофиг ;) ХП выходила из хибирнейта и портила всю структуру фс, если её кто то изменил. Ниочем не предупреждала даже.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: можешь ещё себе поставить ktouch , клавиатурый тренажер )
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще фс не обязательно побьётся. Но глюки могут быть
<Anton2d> У меня обязательно билас - 2 раза на ХП именно в ситуации с хибером.
<Anton2d> Мне нехватает такой штуки. Что бы на русской раскладке клавиши пищали при нажатии а на английской не пищали.
<Anton2d> Вот хочется такое извращение, у когото видел такое на винде - понравилось.
<Anton2d> ну пусть не пищат конешно, но что бы свой вавчик какой-нибуть повешать на нажатия.
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: да?ну тогда глянем
<Anton2d> А самый класный клавотренажер на klavogonki.ru - там можно и в онлайне посоревноваться.
<Anton2d> Что то в виртуалке кубунта даже на ссд медленно ставится.
<Kyshtynbai> iFalkorr: там эта девачко играет, из ператоф карибского моря.
<Kyshtynbai> Кейра Найтли.
<Anton2d> Уже в хорошем качестве на торрентах ?
<iFalkorr> ну вон блюрейки уже
<Anton2d> хорошо, будет что посмотреть завтар за ужином.
<ambal> помогите, плз, иксы не стартуют(( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613146/
<ambal> как заново всё переконфигурировать?
<snql> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Anton2d> Поставилась кубунта. Первое впечатление "Что это за ужос, почему всё вылазет подпрыгивает и попёрдывает, что с курсором мыши, синее свечение вокруг окон..."
<Anton2d> Как этот ужос можно привести к неаляпистому виду. Скольж тут плить то надо.
<Anton2d> уж что, что а дизайн гнома намного лаконичен и приятен, тут всё какое-то, как из разных кусков собрано.
<Anton2d> Кустамизабельность конечно хороша, сразу видно.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: это режим изменения плазмойдов, пкм по столу , заблокировать
<Anton2d> С дизайнерами точно напряжёнка. Дефолтная тема - это просто что то. Хочу тему не вырвиглазную с минимум свечений и объемностями/тенями.
<[Raiden]> в тебе говорят привычки к гному )
<Anton2d> [Raiden], первые впечталения такие. Хочется это развидеть и больше никогда не видет ;)
<[Raiden]> я нахожу дефолт в кде лучшим дефолтом
<Anton2d> ну тогда я даже не знаю, как на это вообще можно смотреть спокойно.
<ambal> [Raiden]: глянь, плз http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613146/ , почему такая фигня? как переконфигурировать всё заново?
<[Raiden]> так там ничего нету кроме панели которая есть везде и квадратика с иконками
<[Raiden]> ambal: (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx - у тебя стоят закрытые дрова от амд, но стоят криво, модуля ядра нету, не доставился или недособрался
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<Anton2d> [Raiden], подскажи тему - что бы было всё плоское, единостильно, без градиентов и жутких свечений. ;)
<[Raiden]> yt gjlcrf;e )
<[Raiden]> не подскажу
<ambal> [Raiden]: я пытался отключить фреймбуфер по инструкции http://www.abone.pp.ru/2010/05/ubuntu-1004.html , но вернул blacklist назад, т.е. закоментировал blacklist vga16fb и снова сделал апдейт инитфрамс, и вот такая фигня теперь... как это могло их затронуть? ведь модуль fglrx я не тр
<Anton2d> У меня подсветка в виде ореолов вызывает уныние и желание забыть это. Пойду искать темы.
<[Raiden]> в убунте и так по умолчанию нету фреймбуфера
<[Raiden]> в 10.04 может и было
<ambal> [Raiden]: как это нету? я уже какую версию его убиваю и он возвращается
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что у тебя возвращается.
<IlyaLevin> всем привет. Какая-то фигня. Ставлю на 12.04 последнюю версию скайпа с оффсайта (она там помечена как multiarch, но за собой ставит кучу 86 либ, которые мне на х64 не особо нужны, ну да ладно). Но после запуска начинаются какие-то глюки со шрифт
<IlyaLevin> ами. Ощущение, что латиница и кириллица разными шрифтами идут.
<[Raiden]> в последних двух версиях фреймбуффер не используется
<IlyaLevin> Не могу понять, где это поправить или хотя бы посмотреть.
<ambal> [Raiden]: может и не фреймбуфер, графическая консоль вобщем
<ambal> [Raiden]: вобщем надо дрова амд ставить?
<[Raiden]> они у тебя уже стоят
<[Raiden]> и стоят криво
<[Raiden]> что тебе надо - я не в курсе.
<ambal> [Raiden]: понятно, спасибо)
<[Raiden]> надо либо поставить прямо, либо откатиться на открытые
<ambal> [Raiden]: легче переустановить систему? она почти свежая...
<snql> мне очень понравился новый интерфейс гнома, который дадут вместо классика
<snql> ничего так)
<[Raiden]> в случае с открытыми графический режим в консоли есть, но не через фреймбуффер , а через kms
<ambal> [Raiden]: как-то можно его легко убрать?
<[Raiden]> в случае с открытым драйвером нет )
<[Raiden]> специально старались сделать что бы родное разрешение было сразу
<[Raiden]> зачем это выключать - хз
<[Raiden]> и если выключать можно, то точно не по хавту 2010 года
<ambal> [Raiden]: потому что при загрузке убунту чёрный экран и монитор уходит в спящий режим и такая же фигня, если переключится в консоль и выключить lightdm, чтобы не помню уже зачем мне это надо было... ну например дрова чтобы переустановить..
<[Raiden]> сначала откати всё что ты делал, потом попробуй загрузиться с опцией nomodeset
<[Raiden]> или откати и потом ставь дрова по последнему линку выше
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> если твоя видеокарта ещё поддерживается
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не знаю, уменя нвидия
<[Raiden]> привет
<ambal> nomodeset в переменную GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX в /etc/default/grub ?
<ambal> [Raiden]: у меня она итак там стоит вроде
<[Raiden]> да, или при загрузке е, потом дописываеш ьи ctrl+x
<ambal> [Raiden]: что значит эта nomodeset?
<[Raiden]> Я могу только сказат ьчто по умолчанию не стоит )
<[Raiden]> nomodeset отключает ту част ьсвободного драйвера которая в ядре, включа я кмс котоырй меняет разрешение
<[Raiden]> и получается обычная консоль, а фреймбуффер можно только включить самму, если погуглить.
<[Raiden]> Хотя возможно пакеты\установщик амд включают - это я не знаю.
<ambal> [Raiden]: ясно, спасибо большое)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: сегодня тут много вопросов )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и сново только ты отвечаешь? ))
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: есть тема qtcurve со совими презетами, она больше напоминает gtk
<[Raiden]> но вообще, в дефолтном оксигене можно настроить резкость, убрать анимации и градиенты
<Anton2d> Вообще функционал и настройки кде - это конечно сильно, много всего настраивается. Смотрю копаюсь, круто. Но вид дефолта - просто сразу отпугивает.
<[Raiden]> я просто не готов это рассказывать - лень
<Anton2d> Да там и так всё понятно, надо просто копаться.
<Anton2d> Просто нельзя так к дизайну относится. Ну ляпы откровенные. Как студентам фотошоп дали ;(
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну так измени дефолт, там реально можно до неузноваемости всё переделать
<[Raiden]> Да, нужно время. Многие не понимают кто пытается с гнома перейти, они уже забыли сколько адаптировались к гному.
<Anton2d> Ну я то всё понимаю, и вижу что всё под себя сделать. Это гут
<Anton2d> В целом радует. Памяти жрёт 320 метров после первой загрузки. Но это в вбокс там еще дров даже нету.
<Anton2d> Не тормозит.
<tagezi> Anton2d: кстати, по умолчанию он запоминает какие приложения были запущенны в сесию.. это можно отключить.. а если что нужно что бы обязательно запустилось добавить в автозагрузку )
<Anton2d> Во как ;)
<tagezi> там она мышководная )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034 , ту тможет найжешь чего.
<Anton2d> хорошая темка.
<[Raiden]> так вам наверное было бы ближе )) http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360084978_4864348_73e4541182.png
<Anton2d> во во - во... Дайте две!
<Anton2d> и кнопки налево надо!
<[Raiden]> На самом  деле тут только цвета изменены и заголовки окон. И альтернативный таскбар который тоже идёт в комплекте
<[Raiden]> все изменения
<[Raiden]> тема самих окон тот же оксиген
<[Raiden]> тема плазмы ещё.
<Anton2d> Это ты сам настраивал или готовый комплекс есть ?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: лучше посмотри окуляр и пдф и вазе прикладной софт в косплекте. Темы никуда не убегут
<Anton2d> Да.. софт радует!
<tagezi> Anton2d: а чо там настраивать.. открываешь настройки и качаешь что хошь, потом пробуешь
<[Raiden]> сам, там где выбераются цвета и темы ест ькнопка загрузить. Ищешь там по слову ambiance например , загружаешь , применяешь и всё в общем-то
<Anton2d> я просто не могу смотреть на всё это, глаза вытекают, сначало нужно сделать красиво.
<Anton2d> Ну щаз амбианс попробую поставить
<[Raiden]> в общем как-то так http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360085609_6774289_2c88d5b69c.png
<Anton2d> вот так уже очень даже гут. Мне первый вариант нравиться всё таки. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360084978_4864348_73e4541182.png
<Anton2d> но согласись дефолт - это отпугивание людей у которых есть хоть немного вкуса к визуальному оформлению.
<tagezi> ндай гномеру кде он из него Юнити слепит ))
<Anton2d> нет юнити ненужно...
<Anton2d> я из неё что-то среднее между ГШ, юнити, и гном2 попробую выпилить
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360085833_4774049_08fc057abf.png
<[Raiden]> или radiance )
<[Raiden]> Сам я как видишь на оксигене, только цвета меняю  для разнообразия.
<Anton2d> Да, уже понятно. Простор для маньяков понастраивать. Это дело я люблю. ;)
<Anton2d> Я еще только дрова на видео ставлю. Им же еще headerы от ядра нужны и dkms
<[Raiden]> это настройщик темы qtcurve , презеты есть встроенные и котоыре качаются и испортируются
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360085982_4420608_ba23e899d2.png
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/881494/5d61d155
<[Raiden]> зафлудили весь канал.
<tagezi> у меня там намешано тем )
<Anton2d> ну круто-круто, гном отдыхает по настраиваемости.
<[Raiden]> сколько людей в общем стольк ои мнений. На мой взгляд закосы под мак удачные случаются редко , да и глупо это в общем-то )
<Anton2d> да маковская панель - только мето жрёт необоснованно.
<Anton2d> В юнити её правильно в вертикаль поставили. Только зря не дали настраивать нормально.
<Anton2d> Mouon package manager ... а где мой родной синаптик то ;(
<brestows> Anton2d: это KDE
<tagezi> Anton2d: панель не жрёт место, когда нужно она убирается ))
<brestows> так что тут не может быть synaptic ну или ставь его
<[Raiden]> А тут я с тобой не согласен. Я считаю что если панел ь1 , то она должна быть горизонтальной, т.к. так на неё больше уместится.
<tagezi> сама )
<brestows> только он гном притянет
<[Raiden]> хотя в кде конкретно она может быть где угодно и их может быть сколько угодно
<Anton2d> У меня в веркаль прекрасно все входило. Я даже еще до юнити сделал так авн. На ширформатных мониках это отлично экономит вертикальное место.
<Anton2d> А вот когда панель убирается - это я считаю не удобно.
<[Raiden]> ,нити идёт уже забитая иконками на половину. Совсем немного надо что бы начал включаться скроллинг, котоырй по сути просто потеря времени при выборе\переключении окон
<Anton2d> Так там размер иконок по дефолту для слепых.
<[Raiden]> ну то что можно уменьшить - это плюс )
<Anton2d> Сейчас можно, а в awn 100500 лет назад можно было как хочешь эту панель делать.
<Anton2d> Зачем в юнити такое убожество влепили я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> есть другие способы экономии места когда нехватает. Например можно кинуть окно на другой стол и по пкм  на заголвоке выбрать фуллскрин. Кде умеет в общем-то любое окно в фулл делать
<brestows> awn классная панель, жаль на gtk
<tagezi> Anton2d: там два муона, один как синаптик, а второй как фигня с приложениями )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: воцап
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам такой )
<Anton2d> Да вроде от синаптика не сильно и отличается, нормально.
<Anton2d> Всё равно чаще apt-get юзаем.
<tagezi> угу )
 * tagezi ушёл поедать еду
<Anton2d> Короче, пока что мне всё нравится. Но пилить с моими желаниями понастраивать я буду очень долго ;)
<Anton2d> И я думаю сделаю так. Напилю пока всё в вирталке потом убъю видео дрова и залью её в реалный раздел.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нарываешься ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я уговорил поставить в универе убунту 12.10 на всех машинах :DDD
<Scrimmer> принес им флешку с бунтой, сеня вместо пары ставили :DD
<Anton2d> Изверг!
<[Raiden]> тебя не выгонят за такую пакость7 :)
<[Raiden]> ?
<Scrimmer> да че, они сами предложили помочь
<[Raiden]> яясно
<Scrimmer> я предложил 12.10, они попросили помощи, я помог
<Scrimmer> получил хорошую оценку
<Anton2d> [Raiden], офигеть! Я могу в заголовке окна сделать кнопку киип абове отхерс!
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> а.. да
<Anton2d> Этож мечта юного гномофила ;)
<[Raiden]> когда дороастёшь до привязки окон к столам и до разног овида столов , я думаю получишь  страныне ощущения типа: а зачем вообще столько людей пытаются пилить гном?
<Anton2d> привязко окон к разным столам у меня есть в ГШ.
<Anton2d> нужные приложения запускаются сразу там, где им место, это хоть в ШГ сделали, но тоже екстеншинами
<[Raiden]> а.. ок ) да я видел такое расширение, которое настраивается через гсеттингс. Правда из гимпа оно у меня смогло  пренести только главное окно :)
<Anton2d> Ну.. гимп у меня однооконный уже стал
<[Raiden]> А у меня нет, я привык.
<Anton2d> А например вся куча окон скайпа у меня прилетает на мой текущий раб стол по горячей кнопке !
<[Raiden]> в любом случае , эти расширения выглядят как костыли и их способ их донастройки тоже
<Anton2d> Причем неважно где они были до этого ;)
<[Raiden]> вообще никаким боком не френдли
<Anton2d> Да пилят же... но ГШ еще маленький же.
<[Raiden]> Ну посмотрим. Я готов его ещё раз увидеть не раньше чем через год или два ))
<Anton2d> Кстати хинт, скайп прилетает у меня вот примерно так: #!/bin/sh  /  wmctrl -R skype / wmctrl -R Transfer / wmctrl -R anotn_ru / wmctrl -R Call
<Anton2d> Соответственно скрипт на хоткей и вуаля
<tagezi> Scrimmer: правильно, так их, путь учаться в нормальных системах работать ))
<Scrimmer> еще бы на кде их перекинуть и ваще шикос
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: за что тебе пять поставили?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: В кде можно сделать правило - на всех столах
<[Raiden]> для окна скайпа
<Scrimmer> tagezi: за помосчь
<[Raiden]> Я так делаю для видеоплейера
<tagezi> Scrimmer: нужно было сразу кубунту ставить )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> + плюс за познания в линухе
<[Raiden]> куда бы я не переключился - кин опередо мной и я люблю когда оно в верхнем правом углу крутится, поэтому не очень люблю верхние панели.
<Anton2d> Естествено такое правило в гноме тоже есть. Вопрос не в этом. Вопорос в том ты был гдето там оставил скайп сейчас на  другом столе, раз его и позвал сюда.
<Anton2d> во видео дрова поставил. А вот с амбиансом бида в кде. Он кривой, кнопки переносишь - они обрезаные. И половина иконок для заголовка окна отсутствует.
<Anton2d> Я фпечале. Ушел искать правильный амбианс для кде.
<Anton2d> в главном меню когда делаешь поиск, выбрать приложения вниз клавой низя ? тока мышей возить ?
<[Raiden]> у меня вообще какая-то другая тема была. Квин модульный и некотоыре модули свои темы имеют например deKorator
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию это не стоит
<[Raiden]> а може вру, я чисти хомпапку недавн ои посносил это )
<[Raiden]> и кстати необходимость переноса кнопок влево тоже спорно
<Anton2d> А ты попробуй у себя добавить в амбиансе - кип абове отхерс в заголовок
<[Raiden]> писи юзер не наботает с мак, у него другие рефлексы и привычки.
<Anton2d> Для меня кнопки слева - это уже дефолт. Я с удивлением обнаружил что это удобно. Хотя более 10 лет на винде.
<Scrimmer> artus: прием
<[Raiden]> ...как у правшей )
<Anton2d> Дело в том, что большинство меню и управления - слева.
<Anton2d> И логично что и кнопки там будут.
<[Raiden]> ок не буду спорить.
<Anton2d> я сам удивился, что привык за полдня, и желания их двигать пропало ;)
<Anton2d> курсоры мышей что то неполучается поставить
<Anton2d> всмысле из гет нью темес
<Anton2d> а нет, некоторые ставятся некоторые нет.
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь справа и у меня не возникает никаких проблем когда я сажусь за другой комп + у меня нету знакомых с маками
<[Raiden]> у них там в сша, где они разрабатывают юнити , возможно иначе
<Anton2d> А я привык и справа и с лева ;) мне теперь пофигу вообще то. Но слева роднее и и главное быстрее.
<Anton2d> а вообще то они нафиг не нужны в линуксе, все хоткеями обычно делаю... чисто так, что бы если кто сядет из гостей, совсем не офигел
<Anton2d> упс, а в кде хоткеи однако другие..
<Anton2d> А размер окна меняется мышой за любое место? алт+миддл буттон не пашет.
<[Raiden]> такой вариант есть, это конфиг для темы qtcurve
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+for+KDE?content=151220
<Anton2d> ;)... пародия
<[Raiden]> сча попробую как это будет
<Anton2d> А то что есть на kde-look - это не то что ставится прямо там ?
<Anton2d> Не совсем понял, от куда кде берет темы.
<brestows> с kde-look и берет
<Anton2d> хм... тогда поиск там не совсем так работает.
<Anton2d> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/148429-2.png
<Anton2d> вот извращенцы из кде юнити делают ;)
<Anton2d> Поди еще и даш присобачивают.
<[Raiden]> на картинке то что я кинул поулчше чем в реале )
<Anton2d> Понятно ;)
<Anton2d> Короче, я успокоился, нормальную амбианс никто не сделал походу, кривизна какаято.
<brestows> ну ничего симпотно выглядит unity на Qt :)
<Anton2d> ;) это там походу для эмеральда ?
<Anton2d> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+glass+with+Ambiance+buttons?content=148429
<Anton2d> С компизом
<[Raiden]> во такая тема  попалась , она ничего вроде )  http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360090341_4559851_f818057e4d.png
<Anton2d> Я уже понял, что выбор такой огромный, что нужного не найти проще свою делать ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: поздравляю, ты допёр быстрее чем обычно другие )
<[Raiden]> есть модуль к квину smaragd он поддерживает темы эмеральда.
<[Raiden]> я правда давно смотрел
<[Raiden]> и там как раз есть темы сразу с кнопками слева
<Anton2d> я пока не дошёл до уровня, кто такие модуля к квину и с чем вообще его едят.
<[Raiden]> может это  и выход для тебя )
<Anton2d> выход простой, допилить из чьей то темы - свою. Я ведь и дефолтную амбианс правил малость под себя в xml-е
<[Raiden]> не обновлялся с 2010 http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0205/h_1360090341_4559851_f818057e4d.png
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smaragd+%28Emerald+for+KDE%29?content=125162
<Anton2d> Гыыы.. я всё сломал ;) http://itmages.ru/image/view/881597/264c06af
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> самым простым решением будет перейти снова к правой стороне
<[Raiden]> либо модить эти темы
<tagezi> там же можно в любой теме поменять расположение кнопок как хочешь
<Anton2d> ;) вот я и поменял, полюбуйся
<Anton2d> У меня кстати у самого амбианс (в хост системе), как заметно - намеренно поломанный, я заголовки узкие сделал в xml-ке, а вот кнопки не уменьшил.
<[Raiden]> в общем есть темы в которых будет ок, но они не похожи на амбианце - это оксиген, беспин и qtcurve с частью презетов.
<Anton2d> Зато при развороте на полный экран - сделал исцезающие заголовки.
<[Raiden]> остальыне надо перерисовывать по ходу
<Anton2d> А вот цвета и градиенты править в xml-е - это жуть еще та ;(
<Anton2d> [Raiden], проблема моя на раз решаема. Обрати внимание на скрине, какая тема сейчас. Там только иконки кнопок подменить на амбиансные из гнома и все.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я нафлудился. Удачи в экспериментах. надоест - снесешь )
<Anton2d> Ага, давай. ;)
<[Raiden]> да, надо в теме поменять иконки кнопок
<Kyshtynbai> Сколько щас нотебук стоит чисто эйчдишки посмотреть жырные? Совсем не слежу за железом, даже представления не имею, что смотреть...
<Anton2d> так лучше может паншет а не нетбук для этого ?
<Kyshtynbai> нененене девид блейн
<Kyshtynbai> плашнет сразу нет.
<Anton2d> незнаю, мне андроид в смарте так нравиться что хочу планшет теперь
<Anton2d> но я читать люблю потому что. А чисто читалка - это не универсально
<Kyshtynbai> я к тому, что на ноутбуке помимо просмотра можно делать всякое. А планшет по сути - игрушка имхо :) .
<Anton2d> "чисто эйчдишки посмотреть жырные?" чьи слова ?
<Kyshtynbai> имел ввиду - штоб тянул :) .
<Kyshtynbai> не в игры играть короче
<[Raiden]> Планшет да,  говоря по современному, устрйоство дял потребления контента , ну и для чата\соцсетей докучи.
<[Raiden]> но бывают ньюансы. Планшет + клава уже практически ноутбук
<Anton2d> даже лучше.
<Kyshtynbai> да и какой, пацаны, смысл смотреть хд на экране ну в 13 дюймов максимум
<Kyshtynbai> да я в 13-то не видал.
<Kyshtynbai> *и
<Anton2d> незнаю.... я на телевизоре их смотрю ;)
<Anton2d> вместо монитора давно стоит 32" телек и вполне себе хорошо кажет и графику и кино.
<Anton2d> И букавы в интернете и книгочиталка бАЛшие ;)
<tagezi> помоему планшеты хороши если ездить в команировки всякие
<Kyshtynbai> да у меня телек тоже есь но две проблемы: неудобно расположен. и с наушниками что-то решать, проводов и так девать некуда). Кстати забавный факт: на телеке какой-то линукс, не вдавался в детали, а екст4 не читатет гад
<Kyshtynbai> пришлось хард перекодировать внешний в нтфс.
<tagezi> лёгкий, а если по городу нужен нормальный ноут
<Anton2d> Поверь с нетбука смотреть неудобно, я пробовал. Фигня. Он неудобный лежит на пузе или как попало, звук отстой...
<[Raiden]> по городу нужен телефон от мтс с андройдом за 4к рублей с картой гпс :) И наушниками для музла. И всё :)
<Anton2d> Я телек вкорячил перед рабочим столом, прямо по месту, на расстоянии полтора метра от морды. Ну а монитор остался справа, вторым ;)
<Anton2d> ну тоесть у меня на телеке - телека нету ;) антенну даже не подключал.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне нравиться ноут таскать, если нужен комп под рукой, а если просто почитать, то книжки хватает
<[Raiden]> Мне сложно представить, нету задач что бы носить ноут...
<Anton2d> ноут конечно нужен обязательно. Я по работе часто с ноутом к клиентам езжу, его планшет никак незаменит.
<Kyshtynbai> не заменят планшеты ноуты до тех пор пока клаву физическую не научаться нано-я-уж-не-знаю-чем делать
<Kyshtynbai> не могу я без фидбека тыкать по экрану :) .
<Anton2d> да - у меня тоже самое, печатать я не могу на экраноклаве
<Anton2d> и мелко полюбому, по сравнению с нормальной клавой.
<Kyshtynbai> ну мелко - зависит от модели, я айпед подержал, там клавка ну более-менее сопаставима с нетбучной скажем. но вс равно она "плоская".
<Anton2d> может нужно просто клаву переносную, которая в трубочку скручивается
<Anton2d> хотя, тогда уж ноут лучше.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K8vkLUO5f8Y#t=596s - разные кэши под разное железо
<[Raiden]> про телефоны...
<Anton2d> фигасебе игры сейчас
<[Raiden]> скоро писи переплюнут. Можно будет подключать к тв и играть на телефоне, да и сча наверное уже.
<Anton2d> но без мышки в такое играть - фигня же.
<Kyshtynbai> десять лет назад бы такое кому показали, а...
<Anton2d> ага.... чума какаято
<Kyshtynbai> был бы шог). Технология развивается по-моему экспоненциально. Скоро техносингулярность :) .
<[Raiden]> на самом деле такое развитие опасно. Мы ещё не далеко ушли от людей котоыре кушали мясо динозавра в пещере и гоняли конкурентов дубинками
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  да и нескоро уйдём )
<[Raiden]> 100 лет назад даже тв ещё небыло
<Kyshtynbai> кстати может кому надо. я вчера колдовал с субтитрами, перекодивал их в утф под телевизор как раз. Так вот иконв внятных результтов не дал, мне пришлось костылить вайновым нотепадом. А есть софтина enconv, которая сама всё
<Kyshtynbai> сделала магически :) . enconv sub.srt и усё :) .
<tagezi> я смотрю с сервера на тв, так что у меня таких трабл нет
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/articles/display/displays_evolution/img/17tn-13.jpg 1939 год
<[Raiden]> Телевизор «17ТН-13», СССР
<tagezi> смплеер всё разбирает, лижбы там не всё в кучу было
<Anton2d> я в xbmc смотрю, там всё шоколадно с титрами
<Kyshtynbai> трасляция дело хорошее, но это же езернет тенуть к нему... проще на флеху записать мне пока.
<[Raiden]> enca наверное, у енё ещё автодетект кодировок
<[Raiden]> неё
<Kyshtynbai> дадада
<Kyshtynbai> пакет enca
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у меня по вафле )
<Kyshtynbai> Нууу) кучеряво. У моего вафли нету).
<Anton2d> так у меня по hdmi какие вафли, и езернеты зачем ?
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот у тебя он на рабочем месте
<Kyshtynbai> а у меня он в общем пардон муа зале
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/articles/display/displays_evolution/img/b2.jpg - более ранний тв
<Kyshtynbai> што мне туда с ноутом чтоль ходить кажный раз)
<Anton2d> у меня и диван есть на рабочем месте и звуковая вся фигня тут же ;)
<tagezi> Ну, что бы типа круто было )) а так да, напрямую
<Kyshtynbai> или хдмай на десять метров...
<Anton2d> короче у меня рабочее место (оно же кинотеатр) в зале ;) мне проще всех.
<Kyshtynbai> вот это вот кругленькое - это экранчег? Жуть).
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя что тут удивляться. До второй мировой даже антибиотиков не было..
<Kyshtynbai> в общем это люди в чорном засылают инопланетные технологии.
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Anton2d> так раньше линзы ставили большие  перед маленькими экранами - и намано %)
<[Raiden]> это мысля. 15 дюймовые линзы продавать для просмотра кино с мобилки
<[Raiden]> :)
<Anton2d> да ладно... скоро трансляция в мозг будет
<Anton2d> как в футураме в какойто серии
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант лазером на сетчатку глаза.  незнаю есть ли такие девайсы, но про идею\эксперименты я где-то читал..
<Anton2d> глаз, зрачёк в постоянном движении, поэтому - сложности будут большие с этой технологией
<[Raiden]> магазин имя существительное: магазин, цех, мастерская, лавка, офис, предприятие, заведение, занятие, профессия, отдел универмага, учреждение глагол: делать покупки, совершать покупки, сажать в тюрьму, присматриваться к товарам, доносить в поли
<[Raiden]> цию, рассматривать витрины имя прилагательное: цеховой ...
<[Raiden]> Всё это значения слова shop
<[Raiden]> иногда вспоминается ку - все хорошие слова.
<Anton2d> тыкс... мне через 3 часа вставать. сн, бб итд.
<snql> good shop :D
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Scrimmer> пака
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36035
<[Raiden]> Рано он убёг, хотел порадовать
<andrex> усе чанскрв обиделся и решил покинуть нас)
<andrex> вспомниш всплывет
<Masterok> всем привет
<Masterok> есть зто?
<Masterok> хтонибудь
<andrex> ммм. надо подумать, посовещатся, а то в друх надо чтоб никого небыло
<Masterok> мне б помощь получить :) по убунту
<Masterok> странный глюк появился у мя
<Masterok> точнее у компа
<andrex> !ask > Masterok
<ubuntuhelp> Masterok, please see my private message
<Masterok> В последнее время (примерно месяц уже) при прокрутке текстовых файлов или страниц в браузере стал проявляться непонятный дефект.
<Masterok> В основном проявляется на белом фоне. При просмотре фильмов не проявляется.
<Masterok> Тему создал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213201.msg1632658#msg1632658
<Masterok> Как избавится от артефакта?
<Masterok> Там в теме и скрины и больше инфы
<FishErr> !ask > FishErr
<ubuntuhelp> FishErr, please see my private message
<Masterok> Всем доброй ночи
<Unitfree> Привет! Меня видно? Авторизовался?
<FishErr> да
<Unitfree> Please help!
<Unitfree> Не могу получить доступ к изменением (править) в /etc/sudoers
<Unitfree> Удалил в файле какую то строчку (предпоследнюю, это единственное что помню), теперь sudo не работает((( не думал я, что так легко можно себя прав лешить.
<Unitfree> Пробовал из под LiveCD изменить sudoers - так же в доступе отказано.
<Unitfree> Возможно ли что то сделать, кроме каксистему переустанавливать?
<[Raiden]> Unitfree: идёшь на лайвсд , монтируешь свой раздел, sudo -i  , nano /mountpoint/etc/sudoers
<[Raiden]> или  sudo nano /mountpoint/etc/sudoers
<Unitfree> а что за команда nano?
<Unitfree> что делает?
<[Raiden]> консольынй текстовый редактор
<Unitfree> спасибо! Щас попробую.
<Denver79> кто то юзает хром свежий?
<Denver79> кто то уже юзал видеочаты в браузере по встроенному WebRTC ?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-06
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs7002.userapi.com/c7004/v7004420/233a/qMWM6vycJY4.jpg :)
<Anton2d> Это где столько понавалило ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знай к сожалению
<Anton2d> ну ладно буду незнать дальше ;)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<vir0id> aleksei` здарова
<vir0id> тут [koshka] давно пробегала?
<vir0id> чё у вcех вcё работает что ли? =)
<werxxx> Как узнать ник зарегнстрирован или нет
<mdma> "/ns info nickname"
 * brestows спиь
<tagezi> всем привет
<brestows> хай
<andrex> q
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<werxxx> Как ник идентифицировать
<baronos>  /msg NickServ identify PASS
<UNIm95> Есть!
<UNIm95> CS:S Под линем
<UNIm95> скоро хл2
<andrex> чет они разогнались
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. таки придется обновлять систему :(
<UNIm95>  JohnDoe_71Rus: У тебя комп какого года?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню когда апгрейдил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04 у меня пока стоит
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: движок source 2004 года разлива
<Anton2d> Ни обновляй ;) это самая праильная из убунт... была...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> движок да. но для установки нужен стим а он на 10,04 не ставится
<Anton2d> и уж тем более ради кокого-то стима, который тестируется на пользователях и еще и за их же деньги ;)
<UNIm95> я на оффтопике под XP прошел хл2 на железяке 700MHz Celeron 256 RAM GeForce mx2 100/200
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: + пакет стима можно и вручную поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: угу. можно. ставил с игнором архитектуры. получил всяике неприятности при запуске
<werxxx> Как проверить прошла ли идентификация никак успешно или нет
<Anton2d> походу прошла ;)
<Anton2d> В логе сервера то что пишут ?
<werxxx> Ника
<mdma> "никак успешно или нет" )
<werxxx> Ничего
<Anton2d> значет ты не на сервере
<mdma> а ник зарегистрирован?
<werxxx> Да
<werxxx> А можешь мне команду ссылкой дать?
<Anton2d> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<werxxx> Да не так
<mdma> а сервер хоть что-то пишет? на "/MOTD" отвечает?
<Anton2d> INFO nick
<mdma> у тебя клиент или через вебгейт, если клиент может там игнорирование настроено
<mdma> или чего то типа того
<werxxx> Хттп мсг никсерв илентифи тра та та
<andrex> werxxx, на мыло должна приц ти комманда её нужно в бить для валидации а потом уже identify pass
<artus> прям уже и хттп , ужс
<werxxx> Да
<mdma> да у него ник год как зареган
<mdma> ему регать не нужно
<werxxx> Просто клиент ссылки только копирует
<andrex> werxxx, ник этот?
<mdma> что за клиент вообще то он автоматом текст копировать должен
<artus> тапай дольше ))
<mdma> после выделения текста
<Anton2d> Я вот года как 2 назад свой пароль забыл ;) так и пользуюсь уже настроенным xchat
<andrex> если этот то я не понял нифига, ибо он залогинен, и чего мы хотим не понятно)
<mdma> ага
<Anton2d> Вот так на самом деле инфа смотриться /msg nickserv INFO Anton2d
<iFalkorr> i dont want to live on this planet anymore
<andrex> Anton2d, а у меня не так бебебе
<Anton2d> а что так не говорит ?
<andrex>  /nsinfo nick alias того что ты накотал)
<Anton2d> а.. вот оно чё.
<artus> andrex, ты пошто на кота накотываеш? ))
<andrex> artus, а незнаю седня у меня день ошибок и опечаток, сам уже думаю руку себе отрубить)
<iFalkorr> кота не трогайте, злодеи
<artus> andrex, кофейку выпей, взбодрись
<andrex> он в магазине(
<andrex> закончился у меня кофий
<Anton2d> У меня вот молоко в магазине, хоть и кофе есть, а пить не могу.
 * andrex помчал в магаз
<[Raiden]> цс соурс стал доступен в стиме. Это большой шаг для человечества :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36039
<mdma> чето именно соурс не находит для линукса
<[Raiden]> на лоре новость
<mdma> я искал на сайте там не нашел
<[Raiden]> http://steamdb.info/app/240/
<mdma> мде, решил ради интереса поставить стим, же второй раз во время апдейта вываливается в фатал еррор с обьясненим мол проверьте сетевое подключение
<mdma> *уже
<SergeyIT> пора к борьбе с курением добавить борьбу с компутерной  игроманией
<artus> предлагаю добавить борьбу с борцами
<mdma> да какая игромания, хотел бы играть загрузил бы винду, это так чисто ради интереса
<iFalkorr> artus: предлагаю бороться с любым проялением борьбы
<SergeyIT> вы то уже бросили бороться за чистоту канала (щас я получу, кажись :) )
<artus> SergeyIT, шо, гнать вас ссаными тряпками? :D
<SergeyIT> это не эстетично (
<artus> да и вроде не сильно то и нагажено, так, натоптано слегка :))
<artus> SergeyIT, зато дешего, надежно и практично )
<SergeyIT> дожили.. уже и патронов жалко (
<artus> дык дефицит же
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: каждого переходящего на красный свет при пустой улице отстреливать - никаких патронов не хватит
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4bg3B-FZ3k
<iFalkorr> _d4vid: криокамера протекла?
<[Raiden]> Я на свой телефон врятли буду ставить ,при услвоии если буде возможность. Андройд более чем устраивает
<_d4vid> не понял..
<iFalkorr> _d4vid: ты выпихнул сцылочку на уже давно протухшую новость и видео
<_d4vid> а ок)
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, может и буду использовать, если каноникал будет бесплатно рассылать четвертые нексусы
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> или по оптовой цене
<[Raiden]> хотяб
<silverlir> добрый вечер. можете помочь с поднятием vpn соединения на ubuntu server?
<[Raiden]> Я не могу, но подозреваю что мануалов полно
<[Raiden]> включая русских
<[Raiden]> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<iFalkorr> я не хочу, но подозреваю что мануалов полно
<silverlir> мануалы читал.но не нашел по моему вопросу: все настроил, коннект идет. но после ввода sudo pon vpn я не возвращаюсь обратно в терминал
<iFalkorr> а еще я знаю, что перед "что" была запятая, но для поддержания стиля письма пришлось вырезать ее
<[Raiden]> http://kaplunenko.name/setup-pptp–vpn-server-ubuntu-10-04/  - это первый линк с гугла
<silverlir> [Raiden] читал. у меня настройка в роли клиента VPN.
<[Raiden]> тогда первый линк. И ещё у меня валяется дока моего провайдера, которой лет  8, сча покажу )
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2009/04/vpn-pptp-linux.html - ту тописано как самому настроить пптп клиент. Независимо от дистра в общем-то.
<silverlir> глянул. проблема в другом. что необходимо сделать, что бы после sudo pon vpn я снова возвращялся в терминал
<iFalkorr> silverlir: &
<iFalkorr> sudo pon vpn &
<iFalkorr> и все
<[Raiden]> не, это не то
<[Raiden]> & отправляет в фон, но программа остается привязана и закроется вместе с терминалом
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ему хватит
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: да ну
<[Raiden]> наверное нужно nohup команда либо надо поднимать от рута, до логина.
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr: набери sudo gedit  и закрой терминал )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: никада раньше не обращал внимания:) в скриптах то не пропадает.а из терминала не запускал:)
<[Raiden]> пропадает когда скрипт отрабатывает
<[Raiden]> или когда прибъётся руками процесс шелла в котором он отрабатывает
<silverlir> [Raiden]: про терминал ты в точку, т.к. подключаюсь к серву по ssh
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: буй. я так нм глушил и стартовал, када мобайл партнер делал. и нифига не пропадало.потому как скрипт не отрабатывается, пока запущено приложение
<[Raiden]> Я не хочу спорить )
<[Raiden]> главное я ответил. А там считайте как хотите
<[Raiden]> программы вообще разные бывают некотоыре сами себя отвяжут
<[Raiden]> как минимум яяяя с такими встречался.
<[Raiden]> упс, много я
<[Raiden]> ...но большая часть погибает если прибить родительский процесс, в данном случае шелл в терминале
<[Raiden]> ещё вариант  сделать исключение в судоерс  и сунуть в автозагруз или пусть через alt+f2
<[Raiden]> это будет в фоне
<Anton2d> Есть процесс потомок и процесс родитель, ибвая родителя дохнет и потомок.
<Anton2d> Тут скорее надо демона запускать, а не просто утилиту из терминала.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем исключение? рц.локал же
<Anton2d> в теории рц.локал запускаются от рута процессы, но я не думаю что именно туда нудно пихать поднятие впн. Как то это не полюдски. Должне быть скрипты наверное в /etc/init.d//
<Anton2d> Хотя тут нужен спец кто с впном разбирался. Неужели нету док понятных. Неверю.
<andrex> в рц локал мона и не от рута пускать
<Anton2d> рц.локал грузится же уже после всех /rc0d/ -/rc7.d/ самый последний уровень какбы
<[Raiden]> skai|offline: о запуске от рута до логина я писал выше
<Anton2d> исключение в судоерс... спорно. Я может в внп ничего не понимаю, но он должен быть демоном/сервисом наверное.
<flowers> как дела?
<^DEMOSS^> уррааа поздравьте меня )) мне купили джунипер srx240h  0)) крутецццкая железка для тру админа ))
<flowers> Кто здесь?
<andrex> flowers, есть кто ты?
<flowers> цветочег
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, поздравляю) кстати дарова
<flowers> У меня проблема с убунтой
<andrex> !ask > flowers
<ubuntuhelp> flowers, please see my private message
<^DEMOSS^> напомните мне, кто по  жуниперам у нас спец на канале был ??
<^DEMOSS^> привет андре )
<^DEMOSS^> Ult dct nj 8(
<^DEMOSS^> Где все то ? (
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<Scrimmer> ^DEMOSS^: нима
<Scrimmer> а что хотел?
<^DEMOSS^> о) привет )
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Scrimmer> или уже ночи ? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: прив)
<^DEMOSS^> Да мне нужен джони помойму. Я не помню кто у нас на канале был спец по сетям ( в том числе джуниперам )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<^DEMOSS^> Блин, выкинуло
<^DEMOSS^> Мне купили джунипер 240h  вот и хотел проконсультироваться по настройкам. Кто-то обещал помочь с джуником, когда куплю
<andrex> Scrimmer, ночи
<andrex> Scrimmer, утра те
<andrex> или уже дня или вечера)
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: ты тут?
<^DEMOSS^> нет его
<^DEMOSS^> спит
<[Raiden]> Вот и кедоводы проснулись. Я тут новую фичу заметил, а может и раньше было. Одна из альтернатив глобал меню
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360153507_7651571_73893eddc2.png
<andrex> пойду ещё кофием подзаряжусь
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: хорошо кеды смотрятся
<[Raiden]> Место где включается такая кнопка http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360153842_7986501_9e64fd1653.png
<[Raiden]> А валлпапер мой, я сделал его из двух... )
<andrex> он теперь как переехал часто спит)
<[Raiden]> А я тут часто цикорий стал пить. Иногда так, иногда со сливками. Кофеина\теина  нету ,а некотоыре витаминчики есть.
<[Raiden]> От чая правда совсем не отказался.
<artus> andrex, зарядилсо? ))
<brestows> [Raiden]:  это в 4.10 вроед как появилось
<andrex> artus, да, ща ещё пойду)
<[Raiden]> да, его релизнуло уже.
<artus> andrex, и мне тогда ))
<andrex> гг, тебе кипятка кофе или кофе?
<artus> да не суть важно, чего нить )
<Scrimmer> artus: воцап
<artus> Scrimmer, норм
<Scrimmer> че
<Scrimmer> а
<Scrimmer> artus: нашел классны инет-магаз на modx :D
<Scrimmer> если хочешь, покажу их пример, приват открой
<Scrimmer> хотите покажу методу по 1ой лабе аля ОС аля убунту ? )
<Anton2d> ядро при загрузке слечайным образом выберает порядковый номер звуковух и например вход управления оборотами кулера. Неужели это считается нормальным, и зафиксировать их положения нельзя ?
<Anton2d> в итоге скрипты для ДУ по управления громкостью микшера крутят громкость не там. И с оборотами кулера тоже.
<[Raiden]> у альзы есть конфиги  можно прописать какая по дефолту.
<[Raiden]> ты просто никогда не спрашивал об этом )
<Anton2d> щаз погляжу что там за конфиги.
<Anton2d> /etc/init/alsa-restore.conf
<Anton2d> /etc/init/alsa-store.conf
<Anton2d> ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/#post2942716
<[Raiden]> ну как минимум , ещё есть .asoundrc в хомпапке и масса опций
<[Raiden]> выше на уровне модулей, а вот тут на уровне юзерского конфига
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967755
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу, гугл в помощь )
<[Raiden]> вообще тот факт что у тебя скачат рендомно довольно удивительный.
<Anton2d> понятно спасибо. Как всегда как надо что-нибуть сложнее чем два байта пересла, так вся юзерфрендность и вылазит наружу ;) Инфы на целый вечер разобираться как же карточку сделать дефолтной.
<Anton2d> Скакали кстати всегда еще начина с 9-й убунты.
<Anton2d> И один единственный регулятор оборотов PWM - тоже рандомно вешается то на 0 то на 1.
<Anton2d> точнее регуляторов там 3, от куда-то, но по факту он один.
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ты походу экстросенс, прямо по моей проблеме последняя ссылка, у меня тоже http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617034/
<Anton2d> Нвидия и сблив дерутся.
<[Raiden]> про регуляторы я незнаю
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум прожелезо раздел
<Anton2d> Писал. Форум мёрт там одни школьники остались.
<Anton2d> Видно, что последний год нормальный народ от туда убегает.
<[Raiden]> попробуй тогда не наши  unixforum.ru linuxforum.ru
<[Raiden]> когда-то это был 1 форум, но кто-то что-то не поделил
<Anton2d> Вот туда, да - можно попробовать.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<Anton2d> хе хе http://linux.ru/ - опера пугается и говорит... аааа - там вирусы, не ходите.
<[Raiden]> у меня почти та же картина хда первая, креатив и ещё твтюнер видится. Но ничего из этого не прыгает.
<Anton2d> А linuxforum.ru - да не плохой, даже аккаунт там есть у меня.
<Anton2d> у меня 0 и 1 путаются
<Anton2d> пока не понял как народ победил, читаю.
<[Raiden]> ну в первом случае при загрузке модулей индекс указываешь
<[Raiden]> а во втором там в конфиге описание что дефаулт  пцм  это кард0 например
<[Raiden]> может даже есть смысл и так и так сделать
<[Raiden]> но ваще может есть и лучше описания, я просто из гугла вытащил )
<Anton2d> причём я использую громкость с пульта и на 0 и на 1. 1 - на к усилку идёт звук, а 0 по хдми к телеку.
<Anton2d> Я через костыли раньше делал, грепал их всех и вычислял и переназначал переменные - изврат.
<Anton2d> зато пока делал, намного больше о баше узнал ;)
<[Raiden]> Если будешь смотреть кде .ТО тут ещё есть мультимедиа в системсеттингс, там можно приоритеты двигать, в закладке phonon , но это будет действовать только на то что пользуется фонон, амарок, драгон, уведомления и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> баш пригодится ещё
<Anton2d> я уже сомневаюсь ;) кде я вчера насмотрелся, уперся в теже крабли что и в ГШ без компиза и даже больше граблей.
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно )
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 смотрельщик за 1 вечер.
<rekcuFniarB> Обновляю кеды, в процессе упал kwin. Залез в tty, запустил вручную, оно почему-то запустилось с включёнными эффектами, причём с swrast судя по тормозам. Процесс обновления ещё не завершён...
<rekcuFniarB> (на 4.10)
<Anton2d> Вообще кеды понравились, возможностей там больше. Но и напильник надо другой формы чем для гнома, я нехочу новый напильник. Я долго для гнома его натачивал ;)
<brestows> Anton2d:  ты же попробовав новое не сможешь толком сидеть на старом :)
<Anton2d> А без напильника то что надо не работает, хоткеи кнопка+мышь - фиг вам как ты и говорил.
<Anton2d> Да, теперь если бы я нчал снова с нуля, я бы ставил кеды.
<rekcuFniarB> Да тут напильник особо и не нужен. За вечер всё настраивается под себя. Сменил темы, поменял обои, переместил панельку куда удобней, повесил свой набор клизмоидов и готово..
<Anton2d> Да это если ограничитсмя настройками тем и свистелок. То так и есть.
<Anton2d> ясно понятно что за один вечер я 10% не понял как там что напиливается. Посмотрим еще, что можно сделать. Но очивидных элементарных для гномофила вещей я там не смог настроить.
<Anton2d> Мне проще вкорячить в ШГ компиз и будет те пары нужных недостающих функций ;)
<Anton2d> Остальное мне уже в ШГ почти всё нравиться, после установки расширений.
<Anton2d> квин там конечно хорош, и блин долфин понравился. brestows - как я теперь буду терпеть наутилус, незнаю но еще потерплю немного ;)
<brestows> ну так подожди вот выйдут 5 кеды ммм будет няшка
<Anton2d> Так тогда уже гном 4-й выйдет и будет супер няшка ;)
<brestows> ну это как сказать :)
<Anton2d> Хотя некоторые вещи в гноме3 меня просто бесят.
<Anton2d> Вот например.
<Anton2d> Скажите мне какой умный человек убрал от туда такой замечательный и удобный редактор цвета, и вкорячил убогую шнягу.
<Anton2d> Ведь в гном2 он был идеален.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: а ты пользуешься Icon Tasks?
<rekcuFniarB> У меня в 4.10 оно стало глючить :(
<rekcuFniarB> Kwin что-то тормозит...
<rekcuFniarB> (эффекты выключены)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> кто-нибудь пробовал хвалённый wayland?)
<werxxx> Привет
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: пользовался в rc , всё нормально.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ща обновился, проблема в том что оно не знает что приложение запущено. Запущенное приложение никак  не выделяет, при клике пытается запустить его снова.
<[Raiden]> Гном2 был на столько идеален, что все дистрописатели пытались его приукрасить, и за 10 лет 1% десктопов и то благодаря таким дистрам как мандрива и сусе на базе кде
<rekcuFniarB> Ах да, забыл добавить что речь идёт о режиме дока.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: тогда видимо я не понял, не полюзуюсь
<[Raiden]> а использовал икон-онли такс менеджер в виде плазмойда для дефолтной панели
<Anton2d> Я про аплет колор пикер или едитор как там его, который в г2 был правда очень удобный и продуманый, а в ШГ заменили его на полную дрянь.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: Ну  я его и использую как плазмоид для панели, просто там есть режим, при котором оно совмещает в себе и ланчер.
<[Raiden]> этт таскбар по умолчанию лаунчер+ таскбар.
<[Raiden]> мой по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрю ещё раз
<[Raiden]> посмотрел, работает )
<rekcuFniarB> Бггг, убрал галку "показывать окна из текущей комнаты", заработало как надо. http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360171913_1785289_8f0520c3dc.png
<rekcuFniarB> Херня какая то...
<rekcuFniarB> Сменил тему Kwin, вроде тормозить стало меньше.
<rekcuFniarB> Лан, жить вроде можно...
<Anton2d> блин как вы используете русские интерфейсы ОС  - ведь обхохататься можно и затупить когда подоное читаешь ;)
<rekcuFniarB> Ты про длинное название виджета? :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360172065_5348219_5eb47945e9.png
<Anton2d> Я про вообще частую неадекватность переводов тех. терминов на руссишь.
<[Raiden]> я использую как раз редим показа из текущей комнаты.
<[Raiden]> ж
<rekcuFniarB> А комнатами пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> точнее использовал и сча запустил. У меня некоторая ностальгия и я вернул классик таскбар
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> столами активно пользуюсь и люблю когда таскбар отображает со всех
<rekcuFniarB> Я вообще не въехал что это, может зависит от их настроек...
<[Raiden]> т.е. со всей комнаты
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: йо
<rekcuFniarB> Ну столами то и я пользуюсь, но мне удобней когда показываются окна только с текущего стола.
<rekcuFniarB> Хм, мне показалось, или кеды стали жрать на 100МБ меньше?
<[Raiden]> да, в основном за счет переписанного индексатора
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360172486_3844479_93d62a64a0.png - классик на манер кде. Слева пара иконок, т.е. он тоже позволяет держать лаунчеры.
<[Raiden]> У меня правда в настройка индекса задано 100мб что бы жрало ) по умолчанию 50
<[Raiden]> так быстрее
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: 4.10 шикарен))
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: что за индексатор, непомук со стриги? Я ими не пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> я советую посмотреть новости на опеннете по 4.10 и по тому что планируется в гном 3.8 что бы понять масштабы изменений и вообещ какая проводится работа.
<[Raiden]> поможет определиться :)
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: непомук и аконади
<[Raiden]> я непомук использую, аконади выключаю
<[Raiden]> теги и поиск , я правда их ещё не начал использовать, только планирую, добавлять к файлам теги что бы потом быстро искать
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360172980_1311827_3e1f044467.png
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: та тема иконок от росы должна лежать в /usr/share/icons иначе будет не полностью работать, там в ней симлинки так созданы.
<[Raiden]> И чего-то она мне нравится стала ) вот как раз на шоте
<Scrimmer> да я уже настроил под себя :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<Scrimmer> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360173163_6072744_3556fda648.png
<rekcuFniarB> Лол, они как-то встроили отображение регулятора отдельного приложения в микшере. Правда, не всех, а наверное кутишных (у меня там отображается только VLC). Правда глючит, у VLC показывается сразу два регулятора.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: панелька ут я ниэняя тру )
<[Raiden]> ниэняя - это что? :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: иконки от розы? на лаунчере ?
<Scrimmer> ой, не лаунчер, а таскбар)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: о, поделись значком кде
<[Raiden]> да, кроме как раз этого значка
<[Raiden]> сча
<Scrimmer> таскбар у тебя приятный
<Scrimmer> хочу такойже
<Scrimmer> именно цвет
<[Raiden]> produkt
<[Raiden]> тема
<[Raiden]> именно такая иконка в убунте по умолчанию, где выбор, тыркаешь другие иконки  и смотришь kubuntu logo кажется. Сча другие зашлю )
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://yadi.sk/d/tpdyf45s2Q6x1
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а прозрачность таскбара настраивается ?
<Scrimmer> спс, уже нашел (:
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в моем архиве там ещё
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: прозрачность определяется темой, только если её править. И исчезает если выключить композит
<[Raiden]> вроде бы так
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слых, а че когда я уменьшаю размер таскбара, у меня иконки расплываются ?
<Scrimmer> размытые*
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Если у тебя эта тема, то как я говорил выше, её над оперенести в папку выше )
<[Raiden]> там много симлинков в котоырй конкретынй путь
<Scrimmer> не, elementary + таскбар от продукта
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: расплываются? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360173972_5896046_b4160d3af2.png
<[Raiden]> вроде нет )
<Scrimmer> да я решил остаться на теме продукт
<Scrimmer> и не выделываться :D
<Scrimmer> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360174252_6507268_a6094af7bf.png
<[Raiden]> в общем я не видел что там у тебя расплывается
<[Raiden]> ок
<Scrimmer> да ето бага темы элегант )
<[Raiden]> а иконки у тебя другие какие-то, на половину кфаенза чтоли
<[Raiden]> в прочем какая разница.
<Scrimmer> я и так доволен :D
<[Raiden]> не будем обсуждать на канале иконки )
<rekcuFniarB> Индикатор копирования в трее раньше был лучше http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360174740_6154557_7dba287c3e.png
<rekcuFniarB> Он был в виде круговой диаграммы.
<rekcuFniarB> А что, всплывающие уведомления теперь переместить нельзя?
<baronos> хыхы, все так же кде рулит :)
<Scrimmer> :D
<baronos> у меня печалька, батарейки на мышке сдохли :(
<Scrimmer> ноут ?
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtpRkPcmoX0
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: нравится анимация, когда окно делаешь во весь экран ио братно
<[Raiden]> да, мне тоже понравилось ) Раньше было по другому. Н осча повылазие куча  народу котоыре скажут что анимация не нужна )
<Scrimmer> это их проблемы
<Scrimmer> мне нравится анимация (:
<Alexandr3um> Здравствуйте, а вот такой вопрос.
<Alexandr3um> Все что выполняет файл /etc/rc.local делается от sudo?
<snql> если поставлю software-center на кедах, софтина потянет за собой кучу gtk-библиотек?
<Scrimmer> проверить никак? там же выводится список загружаемых модулей
<tagezi> snql: тебе чо муона не хватает?
<snql> tagezi << в нем ни скриншотов ни удобной навигации
<Alexandr3um> Так кто знает? Все что выполняется в /etc/rc.local это от sudo?
<artus> Alexandr3um, причем тут судо?
<snql> мы же не в каменном веке
<artus> Alexandr3um, владелец rc.local кто? вот от него и выполняется
<Alexandr3um> artus, спасибо))
<tagezi> snql: может ты его просто ненашёл?
<artus> от судо выполняет только пользователь в системе)) все остальное от конкретно взятых пользователей )
<artus> andrex, где мой кофий?
<tagezi> snql: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0206/h_1360178047_5484856_1259e321d2.png
<andrex> artus, понимаеш, начальника, кошка наме, кофий выпель начальника)
<snql> создам файл a.sh с командой sudo apt-get purge *, после сделаю владельцем root, предоставлю возможность выполнения юзеру и команда sudo выполнится при вызове юзером только потому что владелец рут?
<Sergey_IT> snql, книжки по линуксу читал?
<snql> Sergey_IT << методом тыка
<artus> snql, коменда apt-get purge у тебя от руда выполнитцо) если хочеш от юзера то читай ман по sudo и особенно про -u
<Sergey_IT> snql, тогда пробуй, а не спрашивай
<snql> а канал для чего? :?)
<snql> мешает игнорируй
<Sergey_IT> snql, для решения проблем, которые возникают у неленивых
<artus> snql, а если мне мешают повросы касательно кед?
<artus> :)
<snql> Sergey_IT << если я уже пытаюсь что-то делать, то я автоматически не ленивый
 * andrex тока что понял что не может вводить русские буквы в vnc( странно
<snql> artus << прими подстриг и отправляйся в монахи )
<artus> не, не вариант )
<Sergey_IT> artus: для некоторых пацанов линуксоид == монах )
<artus> Sergey_IT, ужс то какой )
<Scrimmer> artus: не счупал тот магазег ?
<artus> не
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: боже, как 4.10 нравится)
<Scrimmer> анимацией
<tagezi> я что-то пропустил? )
<tagezi> Scrimmer, откуда ставил? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут анимация ресайза сексуальная
<[Raiden]> другого слова не смог подобрать
<tagezi> )))
<Scrimmer> это да
<Scrimmer> я прям весь мокрый
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ставил  - райден ссыл на репу дал
<tagezi> [Raiden], он же вроде там в какомто доп репе вроде, он типа не релиз пока
<tagezi> kubuntu-ppa/backports
<tagezi> отсбда ставили?
<tagezi> отсюда*
<baronos> artus: кедово обострение у них? :)
<artus> надо что то с этим делать )
<baronos> artus: главное чтоб нас не укусили :)
<tagezi> artus, предлогаю продать кде мс )) они его заморозят )
<Sergey_IT> пора предохраняться
<[Raiden]> да, с бэкпортов  оно приперлось , а бету если ставили, то реп со словом б
<[Raiden]> бэта лучше выключить
<Scrimmer> baronos: ето все райден
<tagezi> [Raiden], а когда нормальный будет? )
 * baronos отошел в ужасе от Scrimmer :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в бэкпорте релиз, сегодня вышел
<Scrimmer> кдеее... кдееее.кдеееее
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: забанят )
<Scrimmer> :х
<tagezi> отдахнёт )
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Sergey_IT> у кого то ломка, похоже
<Alexandr3um> Создал файл name.sh при двойном клике открывает редактором, а не выполняется. Как исправить?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ищет свежую кровь ;)
<_d4vid> оно починили панель? ато она у меня прыгала когда юзал вебкем в браузере)
<artus> дать права на запуск
<baronos> Alexandr3um: chmod +x file
<Alexandr3um> baronos: сейчас попробую.
<baronos> ну или на крайняк зайти в свойство файла там поставить галочку)
<tagezi> блин, а что они его не залили в kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu ?
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, а что, есть?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну я просто подумал, а почему бы нет... :)
<Alexandr3um> baronos: спасибо, помогло :)
 * baronos получул like 
<Sergey_IT> baronos, по чему получил?
<Scrimmer> ахаха, убунту такая стабильная
<Scrimmer> под виртуалкой упала
<Scrimmer> када эклипс ставил :D
<Sergey_IT> ты не умеешь ее готовить
<Scrimmer> давно забил на юнити
<[Raiden]> tagezi: возможно там другая версия вваляется, предыдущая
<[Raiden]> либо там собирается то что готовится к обновлению в дистре, хз
<[Raiden]> в пределах дистра только минорки обновляются
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну там 4.9.4 сейчас, но это всёравно не оф реп, а типа дополнительный
<[Raiden]> у меня оба этих репа подключено ) А тем кто ставил бетку, реп с бетой лучше отключить - повторюсь на всякий случай.
<[Raiden]> а то может завтра свалится что-то совсем новое
<Alexandr3um> А кто какую графическую оболочку использует?
<baronos> та котороя удобна
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/3/6/2/5/3e20eab5d4e660128c18e2209b2.jpg
<Scrimmer> на мою сестру похожа
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, вы близнецы?
<Scrimmer> смищно
<[Raiden]> На лоре первый абзац в новости про кде смешной
<werxxx> Как в биосе выставить загрузку с флешки
<[Raiden]> может от биоса зависеть. Ищи приоритет загрузки или типа того
<[Raiden]> boot priority
<werxxx> Ок 5сек
<andrex> руками
<[Raiden]> Настраиваемый размер значков в Places.  - я и не заметил
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, завис?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360182888_8073844_ad49514641.jpeg
<[Raiden]> kate с модулем для разрабов http://kate-editor.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/kate_project_code_analysis.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/8813869/page2#comment-8814972
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/641201
<[Raiden]> превью линков в кутиме http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360184143_2062512_781e2a3120.png
<FishErr> это что, на каждую линку?
<rekcuFniarB> Скринлокер (simple) в новых кедах грузит проц :-\
<[Raiden]> как это можно посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> FishErr: да, для линков на ютуб делает превью из 3 кадров
<[Raiden]> редиректы только не пишет
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: лочишь экран (ctrl+l), жмёшь ctrl+alt+f1, логинишься там и запускаешь top или htop. Ну или по ssh аналогично.
<[Raiden]> а процесс как ховется?
<rekcuFniarB> (лочить экран ctrl+alt+l)
<rekcuFniarB> kscreenчегото там
<rekcuFniarB> ща уточну, повторно проделаю...
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: kscreenlocker_greet
<rekcuFniarB> вот http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360185131_9713258_9aa834f64d.png
<[Raiden]> Я не подтверждаю.  черед пару мин простоя индексатор запустился и стал грузить процентов на 15 и всё )
<[Raiden]> может и есть баг, но у меня не проявился.
<rekcuFniarB> хм...
<[Raiden]> как снял снимок?
<[Raiden]> в прочем я могу вторую гуи сессию грузануть
<rekcuFniarB> fbgrab -c 1 (для tty1)
<[Raiden]> если надо шот
<[Raiden]> ясно
<rekcuFniarB> Да не, верю.
<[Raiden]> переключи на скринсейвер или плазмойды. Там есть в настройках
<[Raiden]> до след обновления
<rekcuFniarB> Скринсейвер пробовал, то же самое.
<[Raiden]> у тебя убунта? и какая версия?
<rekcuFniarB> 12.10
<[Raiden]> Хм, и у меня
<snql> блин жесть поставил кеды 10 и после перезагрузки не запускается убунта
<snql> благо винда есть
<snql> будь они прокляты ^_^
<rekcuFniarB> snql: не запускается, или только кеды не стартуют?
<snql> rekcuFniarB: вообще система даже поняться до запуска иксов не может
<[Raiden]> пусть лучше будут прокляты, а то сча   флуда будет на 2 часа
<snql> кеды
<rekcuFniarB> Ну так может ты кеды не полностью установил?
<snql> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rekcuFniarB> sudo apt-get install -f
<snql> 4.8 стояла
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: до запуска иксов пишет. Какая  разница как он их поставил.
<[Raiden]> обновилось что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> видимо )
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну так бывает, внезапно что-то там прервалось, а он не просёк и думает что завершилась установка нормально. Я нубом тоже натыкался вначале на такое.
<[Raiden]> snql: если груб работает, используй рекавери режим и там дозагруз без гуи. и потом набери sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rekcuFniarB> И сидел гуглил ошибки в текстовом браузере :D ибо венды в дуалбуте не было.
<snql> а есть волшебная команда для отката?
<snql> гуи даже не стартует из рековери
<snql> :(
<[Raiden]> была бы бтфрс - был бы откат )
<[Raiden]> snql: вытащи /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<snql> один момент )
<tagezi> [Raiden], как тебе новые кеды? ))
<tagezi> [Raiden], много перенастраивал?
<rekcuFniarB> Сыровато.
<[Raiden]> Ну я с rc сижу, мне ок
<tagezi> гс?
<tagezi> ааа
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, вот ещё баг словил http://videobin.org/+6cf/77m.html
<[Raiden]> ничего не настраивал специально.
<rekcuFniarB> Но это мелочи...
<[Raiden]> жуткий хостинг, нихрена не видно
<tagezi> [Raiden], там полное окно можно сделать
<Scrimmer> можно ли назвать linux - операционной системой 7
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: пкм → во весь экран
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, будешь ждать до 4.10.1?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ждать чего?
<tagezi> [Raiden], чтобы поставить как основную
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: увидел, забавный баг )
<snql> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/4QVCCf64
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я и использую как основную
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты же сказал что поставил как гостевую
<[Raiden]> это я говорил про 13.04 видимо
<[Raiden]> убунту
<[Raiden]> а основная у меня 12.10 с кде 4.10
<tagezi> [Raiden], блин, я про кде страшивал ))) 13.04 естественно как гостевую нужно пока ставить )
<[Raiden]> сегодня я такого точно не говорил...
<tagezi> ладно, замяли.. раз не говорил )
<rekcuFniarB> Лан, бб...
<[Raiden]> поищи в логах )
<[Raiden]> я 1 только проблему нашел, плазмойд yawp в трее  новом перекрывается иконками. Пришлось выключить в трее
<snql> [Raiden]: видно что по  /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<[Raiden]> отходил, сча
<[Raiden]> вроде нету.
<[Raiden]> проблем
<[Raiden]> snql: откатить можно если у тебя есть досуп к консоли. с попощью команды ppa-purge , потом надо снова поставить kubuntu-desktop пакет
<[Raiden]> у тебя похоже 12.04, я туда не ставил
<[Raiden]> я думаю что это из-за upgrade  могло быть, возможно надо было dist-upgrade
<snql> [Raiden]: когда я загружаюсь в рековери, жму Enable Network сеть включается, на этом командная строка и висит, ничего нельзя сделать, только тупо Ctrl+C
<[Raiden]> а потом?
<snql> тогда черный экран ну уж после этого тупо аварийное выключение можно и больше ничего
<snql> обновил на свою голову :(
<[Raiden]> можно сделать то что я сказал из чрута в общем-то :)
<[Raiden]> с лайва
<snql> ладно пойду шаманить
<[Raiden]> забавно
<tagezi> [Raiden], тебе не кажеться что у неё запуск и выключение стало помедленнее?
<tagezi> у кде 4.10 )
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать. МОжет быть. с учетом рк я уже какое-то время и мне тяжело сравнивать
<snql> а как в kde менеджер дисплеев переустановить?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36043
<snql> фух ) оживил )
<[Raiden]> ураган сенди разнёс вагон кокса из северной каролины по всей стране  - часть комента про новости от проекта гном
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-07
<Anton2d> С добрым обедом.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> ку
<tarokinoe> привет всем! У меня комп не перезагружается через команду reboot, стоит ubuntu_12_04 64 разрядная
<tarokinoe> серверная версия
<tarokinoe> что может быть?
<Anton2d> а что говорит-то -r now ?
<Anton2d> shutdown -r now
<tarokinoe> шатдаун выключает, все нормально
<tarokinoe> останавливается на Restarting System, дальше висит
<Anton2d> в текстовой консоли так и висит при shutdown -r now ?
<tarokinoe> при shutdown -r now комп выключается, висит при sudo reboot
<Anton2d>  -r now - должен тоже перезагружатся.  Наверное надо искать что в логах.
<tarokinoe> а блин, извини, ошибься, при -h now выключается. При -r now щас попробую
<Anton2d> да тоже самое будет скорее всего
<Anton2d> Копай где там логи.
<tarokinoe> да, то же самое. syslog заканчивается на rsyslogd exiting on signal 15
<Anton2d> Блин как во времена вин 98 прямо, а теперь нажмите кнопку ресет ;)
<Anton2d> Низнаю, куда копать.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d не знаешь куда копать? копай вниз!
<ololosha> я поставил убунту помогите
<ololosha> что такое X11? А то я его удалил, думал не нужен
<ubuntu_love> Scrimmer: privet
 * Hanno4ka подавилась печенькой
<mdma> ололош ставь Х12 он новее и круче
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хи хи. это директ Х12 для бубунту ))
<Anton2d> ubuntu_love, шутки шутим про Х11 ? ;)
<ubuntu_love> хм, а граб для чиво, он нинужен?
<Anton2d> не смешной троллинг выходит нифига.
<Hanno4ka> скажите, что он жирный и зеленый
<Hanno4ka> ubuntu_love во-первый, это элементарные вопросы, ответ на них гуглится "что такое {grub, x11, etc}"
<SergeyIT> ubuntu_love, читай - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1
<Hanno4ka> ubuntu_love а во-вторых, "работает? не трогай!"
<Anton2d> Народ, это не смешно. Это явный ололош же ;) Вы чего.
<Hanno4ka> да его нужно в клетку фарадея посадить))
<SergeyIT> испачкает
<Anton2d> "Применяется граб для одиночных и групповых посадок в парках"
<Anton2d> ;)
<ubuntu_love> пойду виндовс генту ставить
<ubuntu_love> пака
<mdma> кто какой VNC клиент посоветует нормальный?
<mdma> чтоб с более менее не вырвиглазным интерфейсом и настройками
<mdma> ssvnc вроде ниче но не чего то никак не смог из полноэкранного режима выйти из него, да и вообще чего то посимпатичнее хочется
<Anton2d> а три гномошелла (500, 350 и 150 метров каждый) в процессах это нормально ? ;)
<artus> утра!
<UNIm95> За день +3 игры в стиме
<UNIm95> Это жесть!
<Hanno4ka> ааа ыыы контра %)
<Anton2d> Лучше бы что хорошее выпустили хл2 и эпизоды или портал1-2.
<iFalkorr> вот так уйдешь на работу, а вы тут устроили такое
 * snql хочет CS:GO
<snql> И кстати L4D они начали портировать одной из первых, но игра до сих пор не выпущена :)
<snql> Рассказывали еще о приросте пинга по сравнению с Windows
<snql> тьфу фпс
 * snql пошел подышать свежим воздухом
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr    ойойой, тебя apple еще не вызвали в суд?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: с какого бы перепугу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них патент на названия i*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или они хотят так думать
<artus> Попросите WebMoney у друга...
<SergeyIT> то есть теперь в С нельзя писать i*=... (
<artus> iFalkorr, друхх, дай вебманейй
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: обкурился?
<SergeyIT> это обкурились те, кто патентами заведуют - такое иногда встречается
<baronos> artus: зачемте вебмоней?
<iFalkorr> artus: откуда у меня вебмани:)я свои сертификаты то ен помню, где храню
<artus> ))
<iFalkorr> artus: лучше гугловалетов просить:)
<iFalkorr> надо будет по примеру бароноса пройти халф лайф 2
<Anton2d> лучше это как его переделку хл1 на движке 2-го.
<artus> iFalkorr, когокого?
<iFalkorr> artus: бароноса. ну ты его знаешь. у вас имя одинаковое
<baronos> iFalkorr: я уже 300р приготовил на два эпизода :)
<artus> iFalkorr, я про валетов
<baronos> artus: https://wallet.google.com/manage/
<snql> baronos << на плати ру ключики покупаешь? :)
<baronos> snql: нет
<snql> там дешевле как не крути, еще и мусора дадут в виде подарков
<baronos> в стиме или на юплей
<snql> мне как то попала игра за 30$ в подарке)
<baronos> л4д2 самый дешовый на яндексе нашел купил)
<snql> хочу л4д2 побыстрей :)
<Hanno4ka> а что такое л4д2?
<baronos> left 4 dead 2
<snql> а как я то жду порты )) http://snql.by/images/w2.png
 * baronos громко кашлянул кхекхезадроткхе :D
<Hanno4ka> а что такое left 4 dead 2 ?ъ
<baronos> это конгенетальная гномия
<artus> Оо
<Hanno4ka> а что такое конгенетальная гномия ?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ЭТО LEFT 4 DEAD 2
<iFalkorr> чорд
<iFalkorr> шифт задел
<baronos> не задавай глупых вопросов не получишь глупых ответов....
<artus> iFalkorr, дододо, причем задел ток на буквахх
<snql> грудастая чернокожая цыпа и три мужика спасаются от апокалипсиса подручными средствами
<snql> это Left 4 Dead 2 детка
<iFalkorr> artus: а ты знал, что если переключать раскладку на капсе, то шифт-капс будет работать как старый капс
<iFalkorr> artus: достаточно при переключении задеть шифт - и вот результат
<Hanno4ka> snql  <- хоть один нормальный адекватный человек
<artus> iFalkorr, оужсс то какой :D
 * Hanno4ka нежно целует в щечку snql ^_^
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты подумала о порнушке
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr ээээ... а что должна былоа? Оо
<artus> snql, не верь ему, оно мужик :D и зовут его серожа
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: зомбиапокалипсис
<Hanno4ka> а порнушка... у меня каждый день на работе порнушка...
 * Hanno4ka тяжело взыхает...
<iFalkorr> artus: ты снова пересоздал г+ аккаунт?Оо
<artus> не вроде
<iFalkorr> https://plus.google.com/103390872473267163032/posts
<iFalkorr> https://plus.google.com/108430965919074619182/posts
<iFalkorr> мне почему то кажется, что это оба твоих
<artus> эмммм
<iFalkorr> вот даж не знаю, откуда такие мысли:)
<artus> а, это один кжись на дроиде вроде , не хотел синкать с основным, надыть трубу зашифровать ))
<iFalkorr> а че ты на трубе не хотел ссинкать акк?
<artus> нет желания в случае чего пролюбить основной акк гугля
<snql> почему может не отображаться иконка стима в трее, вместо нее знак вопроса, хотя иконка в теме присутствует
<snql> ?
<baronos> это кде детка :)
<iFalkorr> artus: двухфакторная авторизация?
<iFalkorr> плюс можно спокойно выйти из любого акка с веба и заставить перелогиниться
<artus> iFalkorr, гемор двухфакторная, хотя надо буит потестить
<iFalkorr> да нифига не гемор:)либо смс, либо голосовой вызов, либо спец приложение, либо секретный одноразовый код, если пролюбил телефон
<iFalkorr> плюс апп специфик пароли можно создавать.чтобы основной пароль не загонять.и обнулять их,
<artus> хмм, сколько всякого накрутили
<iFalkorr> плюс ты можешь создать рековери имейл. все равно настройки секурити низя посмотреть на залогененном компе или устройстве без повторного ввода пароля:)так что пролюбливать можно скока угодно. вернуть назад его можно
<iFalkorr> множеством способов
<Hanno4ka> а скажите, у вас в стиме собирается статистика прохождения игры?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: тип того
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты есть в стиме?
<iFalkorr> http://steamcommunity.com/id/ifalkorr нук добавь
<Hanno4ka> а у меня нет( я скоро всю игру пройду, а вот там награды не добавляются(
<Hanno4ka> )))
<tagezi> всем привет
 * Hanno4ka сонно жуёт кофе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, сварить сил не хватает? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: так вШтавляет лучче
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wApXyfb8yH0&feature=youtu.be&t=3m
<Hanno4ka> ну, если бы меня показвали в цирке, я бы тоже разозлилась
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/8813869/page5?lastmod=1360237883147#comment-8817943
<Scrimmer> йо ребятульки
<snql> bonjour mon ange
<Hanno4ka> Yoi tsuitachi
<[Raiden]> сча я вам 1 девайс покажу. Полёт советской мысли )
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360238846_1321040_11cb1aa448.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360238846_1321040_11cb1aa448.jpeg
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIl3vrLfXKM
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: хороший девайс был )
<[Raiden]> ой т.е. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360238836_7130355_51efda6704.jpeg
<snql> [Raiden] << у меня такой же дома
<[Raiden]> угу, вообще он рабочий. У меня племянница есть, фотографией увлеклась и её переклинило что надо попробовать на плёнку поснимать. Вот откопал.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: по слухам бывали такие экземпляры Гелиос-44 которые были не хуже их прообразов
<[Raiden]> :)
<snql> правда без линзы, не знаю как она называется
<snql> отец давным давно фотографией увлекался, остался
<snql> его пихнуть за сколько можно? :)
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. За фед 2 дают рублей 300-500, за зенит фиг знает
<[Raiden]> перекупщики
<Civil|2> snql: объективы по 300-600р продают, с тушкой раза в 2 дороже, если в идеальном состоянии и оптика хорошая на ней
<snql> ладно если не я то внуки заработают
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это новье, у меня зенит 3м лежит
<Civil|2> snql: советские фотоаппараты 35мм почти не ценятся, они много у кого есть, редкостью не были
<tagezi> [Raiden], хороший аппарат, если его покупать то в хорошем качестве сейчас меньше чем за 2 т не найти
<[Raiden]> ок )
<tagezi> плёнка это сдорово
 * tagezi загрустил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: на этом девайсе убунту 12.10 запускается?
<Civil|2> tagezi: я недавно в старом хламе нашел bessa ii
<tagezi> Civil|2, ну, бесса это реально старая камера - это реально скорее в колекцию, снимать на нём уже както стрёмно... хотя..
<Civil|2> tagezi: да что с ней станет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "цветопередача хромает" :))
<tagezi> Civil|2, ну, кпримеру на нём объектив не меняется
<SergeyIT> мегапикселей мало
<Civil|2> tagezi: ну да, не меняется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какие нафиг мегапиксели? их там что никакой цифре не снилось
<tagezi> Civil|2, хотя 120 плёнка рулит, но опятьже, сам аапарат больше подходит для статичныйх объектов
<Civil|2> tagezi: ну да, наверное )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: хехе,  пока нет
<Civil|2> tagezi: для динамичного все равно цифрозеркалка будет поинтереснее )
<Civil|2> с современными следящими быстрыми автофокусами, высоким рабочим исо и т.п.
<[Raiden]> А это я на мыльницу вечером щелкнул. Москву слегка замело ) http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360239600_7047584_77c2cc6778.jpeg
<tagezi> шумов много, и со штатива нужно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: там на фотке кондей льдышками снесло?
<tagezi> а так красиво )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: может быть )
<Anton2d> хех.. у нас в декабре такой снегопад тоже фигачил.
<[Raiden]> снегопад со всмышкой http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360239401_3894207_e36fe60d05.jpeg
<Anton2d> всмышка жгёт
<^DEMOSS^> Привет всем ))
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36054 - лол, либре офис теперь с темами оформления
<[Raiden]> http://www.dailycomm.ru/m/21526/
<^DEMOSS^> бугага )
<^DEMOSS^> рейден
<^DEMOSS^> ты не помнишь, кто у нас спец по сетям на канале был ?
<[Raiden]> не очень.
<[Raiden]> !net
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='net'
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> byrdbpbnjh gjvy. ,sk cgtwjv gj dbhnefkrfv b lt,bfye
<^DEMOSS^> инквизитор помню был спецом по виртуалкам и дебиану...
<^DEMOSS^> Может Джони ?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: Инк, ты не помнишь ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36052
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/168531/
<iFalkorr> Supsupwazzup
<SergeyIT> !Supsupwazzup
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Supsupwazzup'
<snql> !Gentoo
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<snql> !Красноглазики
<Hanno4ka> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<iFalkorr> @op
<[Raiden]> теперь я понимаю почему ред хет
<[Raiden]> красная шляпа сочетается с красными глазами
<[Raiden]> шотил для новичка, но мб кому-то ещё пригодится http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360245679_7770171_f05349fbe1.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360245553_1844683_74121f9918.png
<Hanno4ka> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp:  какдела
<Hanno4ka> а что, бот не умеет разговаривать?
<snql> поговори лучше со мной )
<Hanno4ka> snql <- о чём же?
<snql> Hanno4ka << о вечном
<Hanno4ka> snql <- могу побухтеть, как корабли на просторах
<snql> Hanno4ka << это как?
<Hanno4ka> snql: <- это я уже всё
<snql> корабли, необитаемые острова... тебя явно тянет на приключения и не сидится на месте :P
<Hanno4ka> ууу, да, меня еще  недавно тут на eve подбили)))
<snql> ты детка в общем влипла, крупно влипла
<snql> только бы не затянуло
<Hanno4ka> вообще, мне пока нравится - сидишь так, одной рукой голову подпираешь, а второй неспеша мышкой кликаешь)))
<Hanno4ka> ляпота
<snql> я пытался несколько раз начать когда то, не хватало  обычно или денег на проплату или же она мне надоедала ) это еще в школьные годы, лет 5 назад
<Hanno4ka> гудбай
<snql> Hanno4ka << уже уходишь?
<Hanno4ka> угу
<snql> а как же наши корабли бороздящие просторы?
<astrobeglec> Всем привет!
<l-ectrik> astrobeglec: И тебе
<astrobeglec> ОПСОС Биллайн, USB модем. Глушится 80 и 8080 порты (HTTP) Ubuntu 10.04 кто сталкивался? Гугл не предлагать :)
<artus> это с какого такого перепугу то 80й порт режется ?
<artus> ping ya.ru чего говорит? :)
<astrobeglec> Пинги идут нормально, трассировка тоже проходит, но как только идет траффик свыше 1 кб соединение рвется.
<astrobeglec> Отклик около 300 мс
<artus> ну тогда пинай прова ) они могут ) кстати есть такая ишка что если запустиш торенты то вебтрафик может волшебным образом заработать))
<artus> тут только пинать опсоса на предмет того чтоб перестал фигней страдать)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг понг понг...
<ambal> q2all)
<astrobeglec> Щас попинаю.
<ambal> подскажите, пожалуйста) ставлю тор) делаю всё по инструкции с офф.сайта) но после sudo apt-get update выходит: E: Ошибка GPG: http://deb.torproject.org quantal Release: Следующие подписи неверные: NODATA 3 NODATA 4
<artus> забей
<ambal> artus: эт мне?)
<artus> как говорится на скорость не влияет ))
<artus> ambal, ага
<astrobeglec> Хотя забавно, ФТП спокойно качает файлик, через weechat общаюсь на freenode, kmail спокойно собирает почту, а вот зайти даже на ya.ru не могу... :(((
<artus> astrobeglec, так у тебя пинги на домены проходят?
<ambal> artus: не могу, хочу новости читать) а у меня они заблокированы в стране)
<artus> ambal, я к тому что подпись ключа не на что не влияет) максимум при апгрейде или установке подвердиш что готов качать из неустановленного источника
<artus> astrobeglec, ато могет быть такое что днсы просто померли )
<astrobeglec> легко. только браузеры timeout выдают. Загрузка страницы начинается, 1 кб получен (скорость 3-6 кбит/сек) и соединение рвется.
<ambal> artus: ааа.. т.е. эт норм?) ну ладна, спасибо)
<artus> ну тогда точно опсос) у меня такое было на мтсе 3g, или по f5 тапать, или торенты паралельно для фона чисто запускать, на 1-2 килобита, но фобщем опсос чудит , мягко выражаясь
<artus> ambal, ну забыл ты ключик свормить, а под рукой у меня нет конструкции которая автоматом их ищет и добавляет, забыл добавить в бота, а потом просто перестал заморачиватся, на скорость не влияет )
<ambal> artus: нет, всё-таки что-то не то) при установке пишет: E: Не удалось найти пакет deb.torproject.org-keyring
<artus> ambal, ну это собсно пакет с ключем, и без него будет счастье )
<ambal> artus: хм.. ну ладно))
<artus> ambal, апдейт, дистрапгрейд, и можно жить )
<ambal> artus: спасибо))
<artus> astrobeglec, впнку на вдску и плевать на ограничения прова ))
<mdma> тогда уж проще ссштуннель
<artus> не суть важно какими средствами то)
<Scrimmer> хто тут венду гинту ставел ?
<Scrimmer> и че за ubuntu_love был
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: ты так каждой унылой попыткой троллить будешь интересоваться?
<Scrimmer> да мне написало тело
<Scrimmer> и в пм написало
<Scrimmer> я и спрашиваю, втф
<artus> накол тролей )
<Scrimmer> и часто тут такое ?
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: ну как каникулы у них, так они думают, что они смешные
<Scrimmer> лол
<[Raiden]> Хм, предлогаю сделать доступность гнома около 0, пускай покоится с миром.
<[Raiden]> ой, это у меня  чат вверх отмотался
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш ты предлагаешь сравнять доступность гнома с нужностью кед?
<[Raiden]> кде в опросниках журналов и форумов имеет высокий спрос. А программы из состава часто выбераются как лучшие программы года.
<[Raiden]> так что нет, сравнять значит повысить популярность гнома
<[Raiden]> )
<Masterok> Здравствуйте
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> что сломал
<iFalkorr> ты не понял намека, что унылые вбросы требуют унылых ответов и тебе надо менять песню, ибо эта уже приелась и больше не смешная?:)
<Masterok> нужна помощь по Убунту 12.04 и процесору с сенди бридж
<[Raiden]> там просто выше линк был на хабр, на конкурс идей по улучшению доступности гнома
<[Raiden]> Я не мог не внести своё предложение
<[Raiden]> :)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: мне иногда кажется, что в детстве у тебя был травматический для психики эпизод, включающий подворотно, "хочешь конфетку" и челвоека в костюме гнома. и вот с тех пор ты непрерывно ведешь войну со всем проявлением гнома,
<iFalkorr> даже если это никого не интересует:)
<iFalkorr> ну вот как тот активист-адвокат, который все утверждает, что видеоигры порождают зло
<Masterok> яможно ли тут дать ссылку на тему в форуме?
<[Raiden]> можно
<iFalkorr> Masterok: не стоит. форум тут не в чести
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr = никого
<iFalkorr> Masterok: все равно его никто не смотрит. сильно сдал форум
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: все остальные тоже не интересуются твоим мнением по гному:)
<Masterok> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213201.msg1632724#msg1632724
<iFalkorr> Masterok: вот тебе интересно, что фанатик кед думает о гноме?
<iFalkorr> baronos: или тебе?
<iFalkorr> artus: а может ты ждал всю жизнь его реплики?
<[Raiden]> Я не был фанатиком кед год назад )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: был. вот полтора года назад - не был:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: время летит с бешенной скоростью:)
<Masterok> iFalkorr: зачем в спор двоих третему лезть? :)
<[Raiden]> ага, а де в лине всё ещё на уровне идей  и разработки ) - не правда ли смешно?
<iFalkorr> Masterok: ну тыж тут случайный прохожий. человек без субъективных притязаний в споре:)
<Masterok> форум то может и здал, но тему то с скринами я там создал
<iFalkorr> третейский суд и всякое такое
<iFalkorr> Masterok: а кратко о ем тема?а то лень ссылку открывать
<Masterok> артефакты проявляющиеся при скролинге
<andrex> о багах при прокрутке страниц
<iFalkorr> Masterok: обнови месу до 9 версии. в пакетах она будет вроде как бекпорт с квантала значится или как то так
<Masterok> походу проблема в ксорге
<iFalkorr> поищи в списке
<iFalkorr> там правили баги с бриджами
<andrex> Masterok, запусти в консоли и при появлении этой гадости выложи тудаже вывод консоли а также см !log
<iFalkorr> andrex: зачем?если бага известная и поправленная в мейнстриме:)
<Masterok> гадость никак не проявляется
<iFalkorr> andrex: и бекпортироваться в 8 месу не станет
<andrex> аа ну тогды понятно
<Masterok> точнее баг вижу но в терминале ето никак не отразится
<[Raiden]> а попробуй выключить эти тонкие оверлей скроллинги от каноникал, может и артефакты пропадут
<Masterok> я чтото похожее видел в xorg-edgers fresh X crack  там чтото писали про подобный глюк
<[Raiden]> как не помню, в гугле есть
<Masterok> раньше бага не было, год пользовался
<Masterok> а с месяц назад появился
<iFalkorr> Masterok: причем тут ппа?я тебе сказал, в репах месу9 посмотри и установи
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах только 1
<[Raiden]> меса
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: нюню
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: покиньте криокамеру:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: там бекпорты на месу9 есть
<Masterok> если оверлей сколинги включены по умолчанию, то я пробовал с диска загрузится  с которого ставил , бага нету
<iFalkorr> я собственноручно ставил с реп
<Masterok> iFalkorr: через синаптик или как?
<iFalkorr> через синаптик удобней
<iFalkorr> там меса-лтс-квантал или как то подобно будет
<[Raiden]> успехов
<iFalkorr> в пресайс апдейт репе есть
<[Raiden]> а.. действительно есть. Я не посмотрел что 12.04
<[Raiden]> libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-quantal и т.д.
<artus> iFalkorr, ты о чем?
<Masterok> я чтото не могу найти то что нужно, подскажите что конкретно нужно найти, та много всяких mesa-lts-quantal
<[Raiden]> Masterok: тебе все нужны кроме -dev
<[Raiden]> и кроме  -dbg
<iFalkorr> Masterok: тот который 9 версии
<Masterok> а то что ксорг?
<iFalkorr> начни ставить одного, остальные подтянутся по зависимостям
<iFalkorr> Masterok: тоже можешь поставить
<iFalkorr> это бекпорты со следующего выпуска
<iFalkorr> artus: спать пора. ночь на дворе:)
<iFalkorr> artus: а вообще. что есть нетребовательного сетевого шутерного поиграть?
<iFalkorr> @deop
<andrex> марио)
<iFalkorr> andrex: марио не шутер. марио - слешер
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2009/04/quake1.html
<Masterok> Много там всего :) ну с Богом , попробуем
<[Raiden]> vj;tnt gjghj,jdfnm
<[Raiden]> we can try
<artus> iFalkorr, Oo
<iFalkorr> artus: таки вас удивляет чтото?
<[Raiden]> you т.е.
<artus> да я вообше в шоке )
<iFalkorr> artus: i also like to live dangerous
<[Raiden]> Я часто вижу на этом канале места где можно было бы применить снапшоты. Чувак мог бы следать снапшот и ставить любые бэкпорты без боязни.
<[Raiden]> экст4  может и хорошая фс, но такой же функциональный калекак как... В прочем не будем снова о де.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: сеня препод заценил мою работу на паре на кде, вместо юнайти :D
<Scrimmer> и спросил, мол, как поставить :DDD
<[Raiden]> хыхы
<Scrimmer> да да. лол такой :D
<[Raiden]> ты сразу ресайз показывай, пусть зомбируются анимацией
<[Raiden]> Правда в 4.10 всетаки некоторые проблемы есть... Но сча лень  обсуждать )
<iFalkorr> прям старые добрые времена. когда ДЕ ничем, кроме свистелок не может привлечь. ну как на убунту загоняли с помощью кубика из гнома.
<[Raiden]> за год я достаточно рассказывал, что бы твоё ничем  не воспринимать в серьёз )
<[Raiden]> если ты видел в компизе толко кубик, то ты ничего не видел просто
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: не агрись:) сам советуешь зомбировать анимацией. следовательно - ничем больше не заманить. как и в убунту заманивали кубиком, потому как ничем другим удивить вендузятника было нельзя
<[Raiden]> модульынй вм, несколько декораторов для разных де, первый композит, правила для окон. И даже конфигуратор-настройщик - т.к. писался не проектом гном и для людей.
<iFalkorr> надеюсь, ты способен отличить "нельзя удивить" от "не видел"
<iFalkorr> а то снова придется уточнять, а это становиться уже скучно и слишком разочаровывающе в твоих аналитических возможностях
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> я вижу что ты пишешь пургу и поправляю как хочу )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну если для тебя это пурга, то я совсем разочарован в твоих аналитических вохможностях.
<iFalkorr> официально заявляю. выявлен первый случай разжижения мозга от фанатизма к кедам
<artus> iFalkorr, до тебя ток дошло? :D
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: осторожней:)передозировка кед вызывает фатальные изменения:)
<iFalkorr> artus: ну он же хорошо маскировался:)я думал, там не дошло до терминальной стадии:)
<[Raiden]> Переход на личности обычная защита для тех кому нечего сказать. И компиз - это не кде.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: я тебе уже нмогое сказал. если ты не способен понять, то я это тебе и скажу. если для тебя указание на твою глупость - переход на личности, то тебе что угодно будет бесполезно говорить. для тебя все, что непонятно и сложно -
<iFalkorr> это пурга:)
<iFalkorr> что уж тут поделать.считай это переходом на личности:)так тебе проще
<iFalkorr> успокаивает, наверное
<[Raiden]> Ты так хочешь уличить меня в глупости , что не видишь указаний на свою )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: если моя глупость является только в твоей неспособности понять простые предлоежния - то что тут поделать:)тебе приятно успокаивать себя так. успокаивай и дальше:)
<[Raiden]> самое функциональное де у тебя де в котором есть только свистелки.
<iFalkorr> мы все верим в тебя:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: видишь?а ведь оно не у меня самое функциональное. а у тебя.
<iFalkorr> 00:59:20    [Raiden] | ты сразу ресайз показывай, пусть зомбируются анимацией
<iFalkorr> 01:00:01    iFalkorr | прям старые добрые времена. когда ДЕ ничем, кроме свистелок не может привлечь.
<[Raiden]> Оно не уменя , оно средил де для линукс самое функциональное.
<iFalkorr> видишь?у тебя оно функциональностью только свистелками
<iFalkorr> никто за язык тебя не тянул такое говорить:)
<[Raiden]> Я тут вообще нипричем )  Это просто есть в природе. И если ты не видишь или даже не можеш ьв гугл пройти что бы об этом прочитать, то это и есть глупость, в котороый ты меня пытаешся обвинить
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: эхх.тупость ан тупости. давай я для тебя по слогам разложу, как для умственно отсталых. ты говоришь, чт опривлекать и зомбировать надо анимацией и я сетую на то, что больше нечем. я не говорю, что там ничего нет больше. я
<iFalkorr> говорю, чт оты утверждаешь, что больше нечем. пока не слишком сложно? давай усложню. твоя тупость в том, что ты пытаешься защищать свой выпад, утверждая, что я сказал, что больше ничего не существует. хотя это ты указал только
<iFalkorr> на одну значимую часть кед - свистелки. ты не указал, что можно показать интеграцию приложений, быстродействие, воркфлоу на разных рабочих столах и активитис. ты указал единственное, что в плюсе кед - это свистелки. так что
<iFalkorr> это твоя тупость, что ыт о кедах не знаешь ничего
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: не слишком сложно?могу попробовать упростить еще, авось и осилишь:)
<[Raiden]> Если вам нравится читать как этот чел пытается меня оскорбить - читайте. :) Я не против.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: тебя это оскорбляет?
<iFalkorr> мдааа
<iFalkorr> тяжелый случай
<iFalkorr> а я надеялся, что ты хоть прочесть сможешь и понять.зря
<iFalkorr> artus: все-таки разжижают кеды мозг
<[Raiden]> Какой выпад я защищаю? :)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: читай выше.
<[Raiden]> я больше половины твоего текста не прочитал и не собираюсь
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну тогда чего спрашиваешь?не можешь прочесть - проблемы твоего учителя в начальной школе:)я учить тебя читать не стану,  чай смысла не будет
<[Raiden]> Я указал на новую анимацию, которая нам с Scrimmerвчера понравилась. Это была шутка. Для скримера. С его ником в  предложении.
<iFalkorr> 00:59:20    [Raiden] | ты сразу ресайз показывай, пусть зомбируются анимацией
<iFalkorr> какое из слов - его ник?
<[Raiden]> после чего ты на полном серьёзе заявил, что в кде нету ничег окроме свистелок и при этом ещё сказал что я глуп :)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты даже не читашеь что ты пишешь
<[Raiden]> из этого я делаю вывод что ты сам глуп и хам.
<[Raiden]> невоспитанный человек
<artus> iFalkorr, до тебя только дошло сие ? ))
<iFalkorr> потом я сказал, что "ничем, кроме свистелок не может привлечь"
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: и как "ничем не привлечь" означает "ничего совсем нет"?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: слова слишком сложные для понимания оказались, так ты хоть не притворяйся, что там написано чтото другое
<iFalkorr> artus: у кед маскотом должен быть брейн слаг из футурамы:)толкьо синий:)
<[Raiden]> всё, я понял. Он использует что-то другое, где нету свистелок. И его это настолько выводит из себя, что он кидается на тех у кого они есть.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага. успокаивай себя и дальше:)если не можешь понять, так хоть успокоишь себя этим. :)
<[Raiden]> Мне то чего успокаиваться, любой вменяемый человек знает что кде самая функциональная среда доступная в лине. Независимо от того нравится она или нет.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: заметь.я тебе выдаю цитаты и указания, где ты тупишь. ты их игнорируешь и пытаешься отвести тему:) не дав ни одног опрямого ответа
<[Raiden]> правда на моей стороне ) Какой смысл мне  нервничать или типа того
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты не помнишь, в гш как-то указать, в каком порядке при старте гш  подгружать расширения можно?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а кто спорит?я тебе уже расписал в чем твоя тупость.в той сложной фразе ,которую ты не осилил. так что правда не на твоей стороне.на твоей упоротость и тупая неспособность понимать несложные предложения:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну и еще умение не отвечать на вопросы, избегая опасных для тебя аргументов, подтверждающих твои ошибки
<[Raiden]> Ты зафлудил весь канал бредом и оголтелой тупизной + оскорблениями в мой адрес.  Больше ты ничего не написал грамотного или важного
<masterok> iFalkorr : неполучилось у мя обновить месу
<iFalkorr> а. и умение выдумывать то, чего не было, забывая, что в логах всегда можно процитировать и указать на это:)но это у тебя стандартная тактика - выдцумывать то, чего нет в логах
<masterok> при загрузке чорный екран
<iFalkorr> masterok: обновлял теже пакеты, что и стояли у 8?а то там есть глес 1 и 2, глх, дри и прочие. мог не то обновить
<masterok> подскажите пожалуйста как поремонтировать
<[Raiden]> Мне не легко видеть столько текста который к теме канала вообще не относится, только к моей личности. Поэтмоу я его заигнорил
<masterok> скорее всего
<iFalkorr> artus: как обычно. когда у него закончились способы увернуться от указаний на его ошибки - он включает игнор:) ну совсем уныло
<masterok> я обновлял то что было там и ксорг
<masterok> меса и все к ней было девятой версии, а они с собой там тянули кучу всего
<masterok> мож както откатится можно?
<andrex> mount -n -o remount,rw / или чего там те перемаунтить
<masterok> я то щас с лайф двд зашел
<masterok> andrex: ето кому?
<iFalkorr> masterok: libgl1 libglu1 libglapi и все с приставкой mesa?или чтото лишнее?
<masterok> все где было три слова
<masterok> ну и иже с ними
<[Raiden]> Скай умеет только давать кривые советы и оскорблять людей . Так что попал ты со своей месой. , но можешь попробовать поставить такие же пакеты, только без слова квантал. Либо догуглить что надо ещё было поставить\изменить.
<iFalkorr> libegl1 libopenvg
<iFalkorr> artus: оно обиделось:)
<masterok> я б с радостью, но я хз как ето в убитую систему установить?
<iFalkorr> вот тебе пять основных пакетов, котоыре надо обновлять. остальное зря стоит. мож ты глес поставил
<iFalkorr> masterok: классический chroot
<iFalkorr> masterok: ну или зайти в систему и через ctrl+alt+f1 ставить в tty1
<masterok> при загрузке чорный екран, ни на что не реагирует
<masterok> у мя вообще нет опыта по поднятию линукса
<iFalkorr> masterok: ctrl+alt+f1 погугли что значит
<iFalkorr> ему плевать на черный экран в иксах
<iFalkorr> это отдельная консоль.без иксов
<iFalkorr> masterok: узнаешь, что такое tty1
<[Raiden]> masterok: если ты не можешь получить досуп к консоли, можно удалять или ставить пакеты из чрута, с лайва.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> в последнем линке есть описание что такое чрут
<masterok> а такого понятикак откат нету?
<iFalkorr> masterok: есть. а такое понятие, как "я сделал бекап" у тебя было?:)
<masterok> кто ж знал
<masterok> люди ж делятся на две категории: те кто не делает бекап и те кто уже делает
<iFalkorr> masterok: дык я тебя предупредил.ставь осторожно, там много лишних пакетов. но ты послушал райдена, который сказал, что все, кроме дев и дбг надо.
<iFalkorr> masterok: вот и слушай его дальше:)он тебе сча еще присоветует
<iFalkorr> masterok: а лучше зайди в систему, перейди в tty1 и откати месу на 8
<[Raiden]> По умолчанию откатов нету. Есть  если использовть другие фс и пред изменениями делать снапшот
<masterok> буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> это на будущее )
<masterok> щас почитаю про tty1
<artus> накрайняк сносиш месы и ксорги, убираеш нафиг левые репы и ставиш дефолтное )
<Kyshtynbai> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java 7 в Ubuntu вручную и из ppa: http://goo.gl/I8Oj7 и http://goo.gl/dby6h а также !openjdk
<Kyshtynbai> !openjdk > Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> masterok: а попробуй в бут меню нажать е ,  и там будет строка  с опциями ядра splash и т.д. , допиши nomodeset и ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> masterok: Это отключит драйвер интел и возможно ты что-либо увидишь кроме черного экрана
<[Raiden]> а если нет, тогда что-то ещё
<iFalkorr> artus: а меса9 в дефолтных репах:)иначе ппа-пюрж спасло бы его
<masterok> ну я пошол пробовать
<artus> iFalkorr, хм, а чего оно в репах поломаное делает?
<[Raiden]> надо было всетаки  выключать оверлеи, это было безопасней  )
<artus> Oo!!!!! кто сломал мне репы :D
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<artus> deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu quantal main multiverse universe
<iFalkorr> artus: оно не поломанное:) просто там в репах не ток на огл, но и на эмбедед системс есть:)он установил все подряд по совету райдена:) вот и пошел черный экран, когда несовместимые расширения месы поставили рядом
<iFalkorr> artus: а что не так?или ты яндекс не любишь?:)
<artus> iFalkorr, ммм, если не брать во внимание что у меня визи, и больше в листе нифига кроме квантала нет - как минимум странно
<iFalkorr> хмммм.ппа не ставил никакое?
<artus> гадство, вроде я стим пытался вылечить
<[Raiden]> дебианопроблемы
<artus> пофиг, сейв то после последней правки вроде остался
<iFalkorr> ладно. скоро на работу вставать:) artus оставляю вас на растерзание бешенного кдешника:)
<[Raiden]> та самая свистелка про которую я разговаривал со Scrimmer http://youtu.be/PzeqoXU_3dI
<Scrimmer> ?D
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> а я и не знал об этом )
<[Raiden]> Тогда ты может ещё не знаешь про только горизнтальный и только вертикалный ресайз?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем по той же кнопке, разными кнопками мыши
<[Raiden]> хотя сомневаюсь, в компизе тоже было )
<[Raiden]> и где-то езё видел
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, я этого раньше не видел, ну теперь буду знать что есть, пригодиться )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: В каких кедах появилось глобальное меню?
<Anton2d> в компизе это (вертикальный и горизонтальное увеличение окна) было, в ШГ нету
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: я впервые увидел в 4.6 , но в 4.10 оно улучшено и может находиться не только на панели, но и в кнопке в заголовке и в выезжающей фигне сверху экрана
<[Raiden]> как-то так теперь можно http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360264432_5514711_8f3f908ab0.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в 12.04 бэк порт будет?
<[Raiden]> и именно такой вариант я собираюсь использовать
<[Raiden]> да, уже есть, но ... сам я в 12.04 не ставил. Так что косяки на твой страх и риск )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  + не подскажешь как делать кеды мало портебляющими?
<[Raiden]> гугли как отключить индексацию. Везде где выбераются темы отключай анимацию и эффекты полупрозрачности и блюра там где выбо эффектов. Остальное на мой взгляд не очень тяжелое
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0207/h_1360264432_5514711_8f3f908ab0.png
<[Raiden]> jq
<[Raiden]> мимо, сча
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<Anton2d> а я сделал на конец-то конфиг для fancontrol, что бы кулер на проце при <40 гр просто вырубался.
<Anton2d> Теперь наверное 80% врмени он вообще выключен.
<artus> Anton2d, жалко ликтричества? )
<Anton2d> Нинавижу шум.
<artus> потому и ненавидиш что не научился абстрагироватся))
<bosyi> не знаю нужно тут кому то или нет, но я могу в Стиме подарить 3 дня игры в КС Сорс
<artus> кстати, уже через 5 минут мозг отсекает монотонные посторонние шумы если на них не зацыкливатся)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: у меня десктоп , я выключаю только aknadi , это такая часть индексатора которая овтечает за почту и контакты. Я  для этого использую тундербирд...
<bosyi> комуто
<artus> точно так же как отсекает видимость носа ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Спасибо
<artus> bosyi, даже неделя ненужна ))
<Anton2d> Осталось с БП что-то сделать. там хоть и 12 см но под нагрузкой он блин как пылесос начинает качать воздух.
<artus> Anton2d, ну воткни через резистор 120ку )
<andrex> выкинь бп, врубай комп напрямую
<[Raiden]> )
<bosyi> можеет кому то впадло покупать, а потестить хочеться.. сейчас за 2,49 продают
<Anton2d> Я немогу абстрагироваться от шума. И с другой стороны, долго не мог засыпать без комп шумящего, когда из зала в спальню от компа переехал.
<Anton2d> В БП походу стоит блок управления кулером не через термодатчик, а в зависимости от нагрузки. Схему смотрел, ну нет там термодатчика. Странный БП
<artus> Anton2d, всего лиш достаточно перестать обращать внимание) хотя может у тебя там куллеры рычат и вижжат по причине отсутствия смазки, тогда да, меня рев и визг тоже бесит)
<[Raiden]> можно и поменять вентилятор, как вариант. Есть тихие и недорогие. Но ваще  бп со 120 вентиляторами обычн оне шумят сильно. Если воздух тащит ощутимо теплый, то возможно не стоит снижать обороты.
<Anton2d> Надо переменник ставить и подбирать, скока выйдет.
<artus> Anton2d, вещай на 3 вольта втупую , будет тебе счастье )
<Anton2d> ;) сгорит он нафиг...
<artus> нет, и от 12 не сгорит)
<Anton2d> да не кулер..
<Anton2d> БП 450 ватник а навешано дожопы..
<andrex> а может просто бп не вывозит уже и греецо как печка
<[Raiden]> на 5 можно из молекса. У меня есть 1 5000 обротов вентилятор, а выкинуть было жалко, воткнул в 5 вольт и получилось около 1000 , обдувает хдд )
<artus> нее, от просто откажетцо стартовать)
<Anton2d> на холостом ходе БП убавляет обороты и нормально тихо шелестит своими 12 см.
<artus> мне приходилось 3й винт отрубать чтоб завестись)
<Anton2d> А вот под нагрузкой - пылесос.
<artus> выкинь на балкон и не сношай себе моск)
<artus> пусть хоть обжужитцо
<[Raiden]> пощупай сначала что он выдувает. Мне попадались бп как кипятильники. Видимо из-за низкой мощности.
<[Raiden]> и большой нагрузки
<Anton2d> [Raiden], я не хочу его сажать естественно на постоянку, хотя можно попробовать на 5 или 7 вольт, но надо мерять темпу на радоаторе.
<[Raiden]> угу
<andrex> обычно когда смазка дохнет винтель останавливаетсо совсем или кутится медленно, шум скорее всего подшыпнику кердык
<[Raiden]> ну да, шум не обязательно показатель нагрева, может вентилятор надо перемазать или поменять...
<Anton2d> Думаю воткнуть переменик, покруть и померять что будет. Экспериментов на полдня, еще термодатчика нету к тестеру.
<artus> andrex, сфигли ему останаавливатся? он останавливается только если в пыли закоксовался) а так будет рычать как вертолет на взлете ))
<Anton2d> Вентилятор хороший, шум аэродинамический от роста оборотов.
<Anton2d> но очень мошьный
<artus> Anton2d, нафига переменник? на 100-200 ом воткни резистор и не парь себе моск )
<artus> хотя если делать нечего то и переменники, и мультиметры ...
<Anton2d> Я кажется уже написал про блок управления напругой кулера в БП.
<artus> ии че? ))
<artus> ты его просто задавиш на 300-600 оборотов
<artus> и пусть дальше регулирует блок
<Anton2d> и то, сидеть с пачкой резисторов и подбирать на каком не перегреется и не остановиться, во всех режимах 100500 раз ?
<artus> кто перегреется? у тя куллер жрут 5 ампер? выдыхай
<Anton2d> На БП трансы перегреются, причем тут кулер. Вот такое ощущение что он на хх итак около 500 выдает очень даже терпимо.
<[Raiden]> я видел остановленные на видеокарте, причем там дело было не в пыли, в том чем из намазали. Оно под нагревом стало сухим )
<Anton2d> Надо снизить максималку  унего и всё.
<[Raiden]> в общем всякое бывает
<artus> Anton2d, ну а я те чего говорю?
<artus> резюк на сотку впили ему, и отбрежеш максималку
<[Raiden]> то что там было вместо смазки превратилось как ... ну как гипс
<Anton2d> Да видел, много тоже таких, колом встают в итоге во втулке и труба.
<artus> да и вообще, я б радиаторы сменил на поболее, и на постоянку задушеный ветродуй воткнул. так чтоб крутил но не жужжал
<artus> ну если видеел то удачи
<artus> один вопрос, чео у тя там такого может на 450 ватт то гретцо?
<artus> мой помер только когда его штукатуркой весь засыпало)) ито - когда я его продул, и видать тупо коротнуло
<artus> можно подумать у тя там на полтора киловата, прям на 450 и без умного управления - ну полубому здохнет)
<Anton2d> А я от куда знаю. Сколько там ват всё жрет в нагрузке я не мерял. Вопрос в том как китайцы реализовали схему управления.
<Anton2d> Ощущяется что они явно перестраховались с разгоном оборотов.
<artus> Anton2d, смотри, у меня на полузадушеном с 90кой не померал бп на протяжении 8ми лет, так что со 120кой - втопку умную управлялку, задави просто до комфортного шума и пусть крутит)
<artus> хотя делай чего хош)
<Anton2d> Пока не померяю темпу на радиаторох - ты надеюсь понимешь что душить нельзя ?
<artus> ты меня недопонял)
<Anton2d> вообщето комп работает и без меня и ночью, глупости говоришь.
<artus> я имел в виду что втопку управлялку которая понижает на бп обороты, на постоянку воткнуть и пуст ьмаслает и охлаждает
<Anton2d> Ну логично. Но без термодатчика этого делать нельзя.
<artus> просто если будет постоянка чуть задушена - это всяко адекватнее когда скачками врубаетцо ветродуй чтоб огладить перегретое
<artus> можно )
<artus> там термодатчик нафиг ненужен, не те мощности )
<Anton2d> Да я не прото ;)
<Anton2d> Я про то что - да постояннка это гут, ушам комфортнее. Но я не знаю пока до скольки там всё греется. Термодатчик к тестеру возьму приложу и узнаю.
<Anton2d> Вполне возможно что на 5 вольт его на постоянку и всё проблемы. А возможно перегрев будет. Тогда надо подобрать резистор, адекватный.
<Anton2d> Нельзя такие вещи наугад делать.
<artus> да не будет там перегрева при постоянном потоке
<artus> в 2 раза увеличиваеш площадь радиатора и вообще пасивку можно сделать)
<Anton2d> Ну.. если радиаторы менять на побольше... это и гимор поболее, там места мало.
<artus> в принципе если они плоские - достаточно нарезать на полочы типа гребешок и чуток растянуть их)
<artus> а так забей и не парься)
<Anton2d> Ну оин там V-образные, штуки 4 кажется.
<Anton2d> Посмотрим сначало на сколько но там типо греется, а там видно будет. На ощупь воздук при нагрузке и макс. оборотах, ну градусов 40-50.. хотя рукой фиг поймёшь
<Anton2d> при этом внутри корпуса не жарко совсем, винты 35-40, выдувной 12 см на 5в стоит, его и не слышно. На проце теперь отключен почти всегда.
<Anton2d> Осталось БП задушить и видюху поменять на безкулерную..
<artus> а ты еще и мониториш чето там ? ))
<Anton2d> Ну когда настраивал, естественно смотрел и мерил, а как иначе.
<artus> а нафига? )))
<Anton2d> тоесть ты придлагаешь все кулеры остановить и посмотреть что будет.
<artus> зачем? я предлагаю не заморачиватся с мониторингом )
<tagezi> Anton2d, те спать не пара? ))
<Anton2d> Вообще то да.
<Anton2d> уже 3.
<tagezi> ну вот и оставь всё на свежую голову , чо париться то в 3 часа ночи
<Anton2d> Но у меня возникли грандиозные идеи шумоподавления. ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d, самая грандиозная идея шумоподавленя это молоток )
<artus> нененее
<Anton2d> Я придумал более лоялюно. Убрать комп с тумбочки под стол. ;) Но кулер на БП надо замедлять. Это жесть .
<artus> монтажкой запенить
<Anton2d> Я даже ссд больше всего хотел для тишины ;) но скорость тоже порадовала.
<Guest60792> При запуске source и 1.6 в фулл скрине черный и зеленый экран, а в окне все ок. ubuntu 12.10 catalyst 13.1 и 13.2 beta3, карточка ati 5750. что такое может быть?
<artus> дык бетка же вроде, может плющит ее
<tagezi> а я для себя stellarium открыл, такая няшка :)
<artus> эт чего за бесовская нечисть?
<Anton2d> Да - это вешь, но есть еще покруче.
<Anton2d> Щаз скажу.
<tagezi> artus, это звёзды и спутники в реальном времени )))
<tagezi> и инфа по ним )
<Anton2d> http://habrahabr.ru/post/150541/
<Anton2d> Вот это - это просто охренительно, я изучал всленную дня 2 подряд.
<Anton2d> В вайне - работает хорошо.
<artus> так, а чего тамам можно делать?
<tagezi> artus, ты мне? ))
<artus> обоим ))
<artus> или вы про разное?
<Anton2d> да ничего там нельзя, если есть тяга к посмотреть космос, планеты, настоящие их положение, даже поверхности - то это на хабр.
<Anton2d> А стеллариум немножко про другое.
<artus> а если тяги нет? :D
<Anton2d> Фтопку.
<Anton2d> Хотя оно очень красиво просто.
<Anton2d> Слетать, посмотреть кольца сатурна, спутники, пояс астероидов.
<Anton2d> А хочешь в центр галактики, всё звёздные системы есть.
<tagezi> artus, стелариум - это карта звёзного неба в реальном времени )))
<tagezi> artus, информация о звёздах, созвездиях, планетах, спутниках, их треки, и всё такое... ну ещё пару свистелок есть, типа показ звёзного неба в разных условиях
<tagezi> можно настроить точку откуда будешь смотреть
<artus> даеш звездалеты и телепорты
<tagezi> тоесть сделать карту такой как сейчас видно у тебя из окошка )
<tagezi> artus, телепорты - это к доктору )
<artus> tagezi, они тоже не умеют ((
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0208/h_1360267598_6372500_671464fcb6.png
<Anton2d> space engine это как раз звезды, планеты и т.д. Трудно поверить что эту штуку сделал один человек. Я просто офигел от масштаба.
<Anton2d> типо стеллариума, только можно к каждой звезде слетать и на планеты тамошние посмотреть.
<tagezi> Anton2d, гдето на гугле есть такая онлайн штука.. токо просто шататься не интересно.. это всёравно больше чем на половину фантазия
<artus> даеш боевыми спутниками поуправлять
<artus> пострелять там )
<Anton2d> Это не фантазия, там астрономические базы используются.
<tagezi> Anton2d, астономы не знают как выглядит повехность планет на сириусе )
<Anton2d> естественно ;) никто не обещает тебе поверхности миллиард планет
<Anton2d> Они там процедурные.
<Anton2d> но реализации я еще лучшей не видел.
<Anton2d> и пульсары есть
<tagezi> всмысле по уколу антибиотика утром и вечером? )
<artus> под ногти
<Anton2d> двоишники
<tagezi> Anton2d, я не люблю вайн, если чесно, пусть сделает под линь, тогда и поюзаем
<Anton2d> да ради такой штуки, вайн - это мелочи.
<Anton2d> вы хоть картинки то посмотрели, как оно там сделано ?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я такого насмотрелся ещё в приватёре 2 )
<Anton2d> тьфу.. сравнил. ;)
<Anton2d> Не тот масштаб совершенно
<Anton2d> масштаб и реальность доступной вселенной я имею ввиду.
<Anton2d> проект потихоньку развивается, жаль что под линукс не собирают. Но я так понимаю он в одного это творит
<Anton2d> вот сейчас и полетаю кстати на новом то процессоре .. хе хе..
<Scrimmer> щас народ из группы познакомился с убунтой, и многих толковых ребят сча перевожу на убунту :D
<artus> зачем?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: в особенности многим понравилась кубунта :D
<Kyshtynbai> неблагодарное это дело.
<Scrimmer> отнюдь
<Scrimmer> не за просто так, сударь :D
<Kyshtynbai> ты ещё и деньги за это берешь? ну ты фашист
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<Scrimmer> нет, не деньги
<Kyshtynbai> это ж опенсорс.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, где хохол побывал там еврею делать нечего? )
<Scrimmer> в универе за мну делать будут четнить
<Kyshtynbai> а што это собственно значит - переводишь на убунту :) ? Они сами перевестись не могуть :) ?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ну наверное туповаты чуть )
<Scrimmer> руки из жопы растут
<Scrimmer> 1 перевелся
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> не знаю, че он там жмякнул
<Scrimmer> но потер весь хард :D
<Kyshtynbai> и што ж ему на винде не сиделось?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, читать его научи )) там написано "использовать весь диск?" )))
<Kyshtynbai> хотя и на винде можно тоже самое сделать легко...
<artus> такие рукастые ненужны ))
<Scrimmer> главное - не говорить про етот канал
<Scrimmer> а то бида всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer, артус всех научит...
<tagezi> седеть и молчать )
<artus> tagezi, ну вот ненадо) если не ругатцо и не бузить то я белый и пушистый) и даже иногда говорю полезные вещи )
<tagezi> artus, иногда - это ключевое слово всей фразы? )
<Scrimmer> тут скай у нас играет роль плохого полицеского
<artus> не, просто в остальное время отсутствую) ну или в кедосрачи не лезу )
<Scrimmer> у мну вчера впервые чето на кубунте отлетело
<Scrimmer> а, таскбар улетел в никуда
<tagezi> Scrimmer, короче, зря ты с ними так.. вопервых, если им удастя перейти, и они привыкнут к хорошему... то им контрольные будет тяжело сдавать... или будут как ты, раз в пол года свой линух включать, и радаваться: "О, май маленький, клёненький" и перегружаться опять
<tagezi> в винду
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> скоро будем иметь поколение привыкших к юнити
<[Raiden]> Может это и к лучшему. Из гтк базед поделок наконец появится лидер
<tagezi> [Raiden], перстань, каждый пользует то что он хочет )))
<tagezi> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные )
<andrex> это я должен был сказать)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а слабо вопросы для убунтовикторины написать? )))
<artus> andrex, ккстати, ты к боту викторину прикрутил?
<Anton2d> 1. Как уменьшить иконки на панели юнити ?  ;)
<Anton2d> а) никак б) грустно в) нафиг не надо г) толку не будет.
<artus> гг
<tagezi> Anton2d, забыл правельный ответ ))
<artus> и ответ от рейден - кеды!
<artus> :D
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> поставь кеды )
<[Raiden]> а в юнити работают хоткеи при русской раскладке? Я слышал что в ГШ нет
<Anton2d> таже проблема
<Anton2d> и там и там
<tagezi> [Raiden], не помню.. вроде не работали.. покране мере когда очень нужно )
<Anton2d> причем некоторые работают, некоторые - нет.
<[Raiden]> понятно
<tagezi> не, контр+v работал вроде, переодически
<[Raiden]> У пользователей виндовс тоже бывает весело http://images.netbynet.ru/imgs/7887c02d4dde3a91ec1b90462ee1dacf.jpg
<andrex> artus, она не хотит понимать русский реч в утф, хотя все сконфигурино в утф, причем пробовал несколько но во всех такое
<andrex> сконверчено*
<artus> andrex, ну дык давай починим )
<artus> а бот у тебя кто?
<andrex> eggdrop или всысле кто?
<artus> угу
<artus> andrex, http://forum.egghelp.ru/faq-howto/eggdrop-utf-t204.html
<andrex> да он с сузи патчем
<andrex>  сам бо утф норм понимат
<artus> дык он говорить должен уметь)
<andrex> тока викторина тупит все остальные скрипты норм
<artus> хмм, может викторина такая?
<andrex> наверно
<andrex> надо чет другое найти тока кроме знайки и всяких модификаций ненашел а у них вот это проблема, надо скрипт править
<artus> надыть кстати к зце подселить будет бота и поигратся с ним
<tagezi> зачем викторина то нужна?
<artus> скучно ж
<tagezi> а сней типа будет весело?
<artus> ну бывает же ))
<tagezi> мы и сами горазды пофлудить )
<andrex> а мы не про тут
<andrex> )
<tagezi> а, вы на другом канале, ну тада ладно )
<tagezi> предлагаю виктарину по убунте запустить на канаде винды )
<andrex> делать нефиг)
<artus> tagezi, дада ))
<artus> tagezi, предлагаю пойти потролить вендоканал )) путем вопросов почему вуби не работает)
<tagezi> artus, блин, непадёт, мне придёться начинать с "А что такое вуби?" )
<artus> tagezi, ну так с этими вопросами можно к ним и топать)
<tagezi> artus, )))
<tagezi> понял почему не знаю.. )))
<tagezi> кстати, а мс реально собралось портировать мсофис?
<tagezi> или это утка?
<andrex> это на канале вин спроси)
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Anton2d> Уф... долетел
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/view/884764/313a4e2d
<artus> летчик)
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/884765/311dcf2d
<Anton2d> Закат красивый увидел
<Anton2d> http://itmages.ru/image/view/884766/8ca4914e
<Anton2d> Вот теперь можно и спать пойти ;) Сн
<[Raiden]> я видел новость но там было написано про возможность запуска, а не порт
<[Raiden]> панелька у 2д вселяет ужас )
<mdma> откуда были эти космоскрины? что за софтина?
<mdma> уже нашел в логе
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/9/9/5/b/1a6fb8beaed84b834b386415a69.jpg
<Vladislaw> Недавно заметил в логах что кто-то лазил по моей бд, часто лазил
<Vladislaw> с обычного браузера, и хоть ИП сменился, тот же браузер через некоторое время опять продолжил скитания
<Vladislaw> так вот интересно, что можно сделать в системе имея пароль от рута бд?
<[Raiden]> ты сложный вопрос задал. Зависит от того какие ещё права в системе у этого юзера , а модет есть каке эксплойты для повышения уровня юзера - локальные уязвимости , но это если только чел  знающий хакер )
<Vladislaw> буду надеяться что то были разные люди, а не один и тот же узнавший мой ИП после его смены
<Vladislaw> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-08
<andrex> хм сможет поменять пароль админа на сайте если есть) либо залить шелл и пытаться получить рут права xD
<andrex> мне вот что интересно, возможно ли вобще сделать чтоб пароль к пользователю при доступе по ссх запрашивался только пока нет ключа)
<Alexandr3um> privet, na ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS propala yazikovaya panel, kak vernut?
<Alexandr3um> yaziki toje perekluchat ne poluchaetsa
<Alexandr3um> !search etc
<ubuntuhelp> Found: fstab, ubotu, help, runlevels, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, cowsay, fffc, hostname, boot, /etc/fstab@fstab
<andrex> параметры системы клавиатура расскладки
<andrex> добавить расскладку
<andrex> или както так
<Hanno4ka> всем привет
<Anton2d> С добрым обедом!
<Hanno4ka> а у вас ужуе обед?
<Anton2d> Уже заканчивается ;)
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<artus> бу
<andrex> ку
<artus> andrex, ку-ку
<artus> Hanno4ka, пыщ
<andrex> кря-кря
<Hanno4ka> artus <- бу
<artus> и чегой, типа все работают? неверю ))
<Hanno4ka> эх.... хотю себе убунтуфон....
<artus> Hanno4ka, зачем тебе такая кака?
<Hanno4ka> ну там же убунтучка...
<artus> ну так а я о чем? )))
<Hanno4ka> artus <- а что ты имеешь против убунты?
<artus> на телефоне? все
<andrex> artus, шелл надо?
<artus> не, зачем? телефофнка звонить должна, ну и в интернеты выпускать
<andrex> бота чинить:)
<andrex> в тернеты выпущаеть а на счет прочего это уже самообслуживание)
<Hanno4ka> ну все, на выходных поставлю себе sdk убунтувскую и буду учиться кодить ))))
<artus> Hanno4ka, нененеее, ненадо
<Hanno4ka> правда, придется си вспомнить и почитать про йе
<Hanno4ka> *qt
<andrex> гг
<Hanno4ka> у меня уже давно в планах написать одно приложение для смарта/планшета и декстопа
<artus> вокруг инопланетяне, паника
<Hanno4ka> artus <- почему же не надо?
<artus> Hanno4ka, нет чтоб чем нить полезным занятоцо, тортик там спечь, рыбко закоптить ...
<Hanno4ka> artus <- тортики - это скучно, да еще и растолстеть можно
<andrex> детей штопать
<artus> Hanno4ka, а я не говорил то их есть надо
<Hanno4ka> andrex <- ШТОПАТЬ? этот как
<artus> надо печь, и складывать, и печь, и складывать, и облизыватцо
<artus> а штопать деток которые ими обедятцо и лопнут
<andrex> ))
<andrex> штамповать делать пачками)
<artus> можно сшить пальцы на ногах в импровизированые ласты :D
<andrex> это варюжка будет на ногах типо)
<Hanno4ka> я хочу приложение, которое свяжет воедино rtm. evrnote. gdocs, google calendar
<andrex> браузер) наверно
<Hanno4ka> что-то типа такого - есть проект, по нему есть задачи, связанные с ними документы/заметки, по событию (какое-нить обсуждение) тоже рождаются документы
<artus> Hanno4ka, есть идея круче, напиши аналог еверноте )
<Hanno4ka> не, я имею ввиду, что в описании задачи я вижу связанные документы и заметки, например
<Hanno4ka> и чтобы это можно было использовать на компе и планшете/смартфоне с синхронизацией
<Hanno4ka> но вообще, в идеале - сделать сервисраспределенное приложение - типа я как таски могу гастроить rtm, а могу другой сервис
<artus> а может тортик? :)
<Hanno4ka> artus <- тебе в жизни тортиков не хватает?
<artus> Hanno4ka, ога ))
<Hanno4ka> а я знаю такой вкучный тортик))) и он легко делается. а нужны то всего шоколадные пряники, бананы и взбитве сливки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: покрошить пряники, нарезать бананы кружочками и все залить сливками?
<artus> заморозить сливки, нарезать кружечками ...
<vir0id> [Koshka] тут не пробегала? Вcем привет
<Hanno4ka> http://st1.stranamam.ru/data/cache/2012mar/30/31/4165909_34026-700x500.jpg
<artus> какой ожс
<Hanno4ka> artus <- ожс == Очень Жрать Сладко ???
<artus> ))
<Hanno4ka> ну вот скажите мне, как, КАК можно написать правильноработающее приложение на багнутом фреймворке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это кажется назвается черепаха. Есть вариант из зефира и сгущенки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: сначала зашли патч для фреймворка, подожди когда его примут, обновись и можно кодить правильно :)
<Hanno4ka> угу, там уже к issue написали патч в каментах, а разработчики посавили status - wontfixed и закрыли, а пользователи до сих пор на багу ноют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: скачай исходники фрейворка, примени патч, собери, установи. пуффит
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus <- ну, именно так и было сделано. вот только итоговый проект собирается через maven, а в официальных репах патча нету, приходится с кешем баловаться (
<[sonuva]> Hanno4ka: смени фреймворк жеж:)
<[sonuva]> очевидно
<baronos> [sonuva]: хорош дрыхнуть :)
<[sonuva]> baronos: я ток с работы пришел:)
<[sonuva]> Hanno4ka: мои яйки посиньели, посиньели!
<[sonuva]> холодно там
<baronos> у нас +16 :P
<[sonuva]> у нас -30
<Hanno4ka> [sonuva] <- а ты кто? Оо и вообще, мне всё равно, какого цвета твои яйки, хоть серобуромалинового
<baronos> хы
<baronos> то плов ему, а то пофиг какие яйки
<baronos> неопределенность какая то присутствует
<Hanno4ka> а сменить фреймворк.... есть такая штука форсмажорная, и называется она "хотелка заказчика"
<Hanno4ka> baronos <- так полв для ская жеж. никому не дам больше ^_^
<artus> внезапно
<baronos> хы
<baronos> [sonuva]: покажи истиное свое обличие :)
 * Hanno4ka совсем забыла. что можно менять ники
<artus> низя
<Hanno4ka> artus <- да ну?
<artus> Hanno4ka, ага, тебя покарают духи изменчивости
<Hanno4ka> artus <- да никогда не слышала о таких, а вот до тебя доберутся духи скуки)))
<artus> Hanno4ka, уже поработили и измываютцо
<Hanno4ka> artus <- уууу, админам всегда скучно))) ну так поломай что-нить, сразу веселее будет
<artus> Hanno4ka, чет берут меня сомнения что станет веселее))
<Hanno4ka> arinov:  <- смотря что и как ламать
<Hanno4ka> *ломать
<artus> да и зачем ломать то что работает? ))
<baronos> плохой снайпер
<artus> baronos, это у меня система активной маскировки )
<Hanno4ka> artus <- а давай ты мне фрейморк починишь
<artus> неее, я в такие дебри не лезу, там не интересно
<[sonuva]> Hanno4ka: че вы привязались. это у меня пивамка така
<Hanno4ka> [sonuva] <- а тебя я вообще не трогала Оо
<artus> [sonuva], и вааще, ты кто такой :D
<Hanno4ka> artus <- во-во, ходют тут всякие....
<Hanno4ka> artus: <- и нифига там не скучно, нц вот предствь, в готовой скомпилированной либе  нужно вызвать метод из класса. который помечен как private, а исходники брать низя, нужно хак писать)))
<artus> а либа маленькая и пищащая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а зачем заказчику показывать программерскую кухню. получите результат, распешитесь. а как делали наша забота )
<Hanno4ka> ну там рефакторинг всякий, class loader, и прокси всякие)))
<[sonuva]> Hanno4ka: маленькая пищащая либца:) это так романтично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "СлЮщай, ти хто такоуу? Давайдосвиданя"
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus <- я конечно. могу объяснить, но тогда мне придется тебя убить
<mister_reese> JohnDoe_71Rus: понаехалист?гость столицы?:)
<arinov> Hanno4ka, ?
<mister_reese> artus: завидуй. у меня есь сало:)
<Hanno4ka> arinov <- !
<artus> mister_reese, крут ты есть
<mister_reese> artus: поддайся темной стороне
<artus> не, чет не хоца с утра то
<Hanno4ka> mister_reese <- а что за это будет? какие печеньки?
<mister_reese> artus: а че так. поддался темной стороне с утреца. потом помылся и готов идти на работу
<artus> mister_reese, ммм, мне на работу - на кухню где комп стоит )) такшта не прет поддаватцо то темной стороне по утрам)
<mister_reese> artus: ага. все равно можно пару раз поддаться темной стороне во время работы:)
<artus> хм, ну если разве что так
<Hanno4ka> artus <- теперь понятно, чего там тебе скучно) а ты где живешь то?
<artus> втопку работу - буду поддаватся
<artus> Hanno4ka, в квартире :D
<Hanno4ka> artus <- а кто еще с тобой живет?
<artus> чето я как дурак в 9 проснулся и теперь меня плющит
<artus> Hanno4ka, жена и собака )
<Hanno4ka> artus <- (( так не интересно
<artus> Hanno4ka, чейто? ))
<mister_reese> artus: она надеялась на местечко в твоем сердце и на кухне:)
<mister_reese> artus: пытается заставить меня ревновать и вернуться к ней
<artus> ммм, на кухне места мало, самому не хватает :D
<artus> могу разве что на балконе выделить
<Hanno4ka> mister_reese <- не, я надеялась, что у него кошатинка; а с чего это заставлять тебя ревновать? я тебя не знаю даже :P а плов все-равно только для ская )))
<skai> Hanno4ka: таки и где?
<artus> кошатина зло
<Hanno4ka> skai <- ну вот у меня на кухоньке, приезжай - покармлю)))
<skai> 30 rock злодейский сериал. каждый раз, как слышу голос кеннета - так хотца пересмотреть wreck it ralph
<[megusta]> моя на дневной сон
<artus> харош дрыхнуть
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<arinov> Hanno4ka, я не въезжаю
<Hanno4ka> arinov <- куда ты не въезжаешь?
<Scrimmer> хух, лейс с вассаби рулед
<mdma> что-то частенько libreoffice с открытым документом переходит в состояние D (uninterruptible sleep) и ничем не убивается
<mdma> такое происходит когда открыт один документ и пытаешься открыть другой, то первый вот так вот подвисает
<Civil|2> mdma: можешь перед тем как воспроизвести к процессу подключиться strace'ом и посмотреть на чем залипнет
<mdma> проблема плавающая, придется постоянно трейсить либре, но видимо другого выхода нет
<Civil|2> mdma: я просто боюсь стрейс к зависшему процессу мало что скажет
<Hanno4ka> эх, жаль, нельзя продебажить....
<Kyshtynbai> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<Kyshtynbai> !pptp
<ubuntuhelp> PPTP: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://schneier.com/pptp.html и тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15760.0 "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. А вот я создан на впске пптпд сервер, успешно к нему коннекчусь. А чтобы через этот впн ходить в инет, это надо же маскарадинг делать?
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы. Зоработало.
<Hanno4ka> мухахаха, у меня на компе работает одновременно 3 оси %)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: разных? не удивительно. вот запустить десяток и связать их в кластер...
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus <- ну как разных... одна win xp  и две win 7?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus <- ну как разных... одна win xp  и две win 7, причем на одной из них развернут томат с web-java приложением))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: можно кучу одинаковых, а можно, linux, xp, andrond, freedos ну и прочуу экзотику )
<Hanno4ka> я - программист, для меня понятия класса и объекта раличаются
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36059
<andrex> да они вроде и так разные, эти понятия
 * artus постирал голову и теперь пушистый
<andrex> хозяйственное мыло рулит)
<artus> не, пришлось феном сушить ))
<[Raiden]> Хитрый способ напомнить прессе что такие планшеты есть http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/08/memory/
<andrex> ну ессно голову в машинку не положить чтоб просушить) она не отделяетсо(
<[Raiden]> Да, у людей полно недостатков )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ну самсунг, ну лажа )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и духовка не закрывается если туда голову засунуть
<[Raiden]> ...и суставы не на шарнирах.
<andrex> да и конечности отрубленные не отростают
<Hanno4ka> пф, нашли мне проблему, ну возьмись и расчленись, делов то...
<artus> и неистетично пачкают кровью все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: если расчленять уже в баке с кровью то ничего не пачкает =)
<SergeyIT> насмотрелись ужасиков?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: жись такая
<SergeyIT> не заметил
<[Raiden]> По 1 индийца легенда есть, в док   фильме видел. Секта там какая-то, и когда тогдашняя власть хотела её упразднить, 1 из защитников  продолжал сражаться держа в руке свою отрубленную голову.
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: <- ну я, например, очень люблю смотреть "кости"
<artus> жуки рулят :D
<andrex> а мене гримм нра
<Hanno4ka> artus <- фольцвагены которые?
<SergeyIT> а я Машу и Медведь... ужасик конечно, но без крови
<artus> Hanno4ka, плоть которые
<[Raiden]> Секта эта и сча есть и в общем они рисуют картины с этим войном, с башкой в руке.
<Hanno4ka> <много мата> ненавижу ie  :'(
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ну вляпалась, чего кричать то ? )
<[Raiden]> http://www.k2x2.info/kulturologija/yeti_porazitelnye_indiicy/i_083.jpg
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT <- это не я вляпалась, это меня обляпили(((
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/c/9/5/b/c82077946c4cb1817f5fd7a1df9.jpg
<[Raiden]> не ужасы )
<Hanno4ka> о да. еще одна моя победа)
<[Raiden]> помимо снапшотов и прочей лабуды в бтрфс есть btrfs filesystem defragment , и в общем-то работает, без ремаунта и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 работает
<[Raiden]> Несмотря на обновления всякие,  долбще всего дефрагментировало home
<[Raiden]> у меня 3 раздела с этой фс.
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, глупый вопрос, а может кто нить ткнуть меня носом в в стандарт связи 4G
<jlewka> просто помниться раньше, стандарта данного как такого не существовало... Вот, а сейчас ситуация изменилась?)
<mdma> это к маркетологам
<mdma> и по 2G и по 3G
<mdma> и по4
<mdma> это обывательское-рекламное общее название для нескольких различных технологий и общего между ними - сколько ноликов можно написать после слова Мб/сек на рекламном плакате
<baronos> jlewka: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BCjvaBGCEAATTcn.jpg
<jlewka> спасиб, так и думал :) во что еще нашел http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ppsp/current/msg01590.html
<Scrimmer> artus: слы, а как дебиан сквизи будет себя вести на 512 оперативах  ? )
<baronos> нормально
<baronos> Scrimmer: наверно так же как убунту 10.04
<Scrimmer> девченке нужна ось, просто что бы смотреть онлайн фильмы, в инете парсить тупо, када никада музыку на компе послушать
<[megusta]> Scrimmer: хромось
<Scrimmer> но всего 512 мб, думал поставить ей дебиан, он стабильный, хорош, и кушает мало
<baronos> ноут чтоли?
<baronos> я бы дройда поставил
<Scrimmer> не, комп древний
<Scrimmer> даже без видяшки, на vga сидит
<baronos> выкинуть
<Scrimmer> ну тоесть на встроенной
<Scrimmer> да че выкинуть, денех нет на новый, у нее ребенок о_0 ей лет 21-24
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<Anton2d> Померил температуру выходящего потока воздуха из БП на полной нагрузке и макс. оботах кулера БП, всего то 38 гр.
<Anton2d> Так что завтра померю на радиаторах и замедлю этот зверский пылесос.
<Anton2d> Везь мозг мне прошумел уже ;)
<artus> ауууу
<baronos> ой
<artus> дя
<baronos> че мутишь?)
<artus> домой приехал, а меня собака так всречла ))
<baronos> прыгала, скулила от счатья, вообщем встретила так, что Боги Олимпа снизошли поклоном тебе?)
<artus> тип того ))
<baronos> круто :)
<artus> правда он не скулит, но прыгает как нифига неправельный овчар
<baronos> хыхы, представляю :)
<baronos> artus: а ты в мордокниге есть?
<artus> с места на 2.40 берет палку , гад такой прыгучий
<artus> baronos, угу, ток я паролю не помню, вспомню - скажу
<baronos> sss
<baronos> ыыы
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36066
<tagezi> всем привет )
<artus> и тебе дарофф
<baronos> няшная эльфийка на арфе в Хоббите :D
<artus> baronos, оно уже хд?
<baronos> неа, двд
<baronos> на бигтв нормуль смотрится
<artus> нененее, не для того у меня такой канал чтоб смотреть убогие рипы двд )
 * baronos опечалился, и понизил самооценку интернет скорости
<artus> baronos, да фигня все это на самом деле
<baronos> я бы дройда собирать начал, а то там 10гигов почти сорсов качать...
<artus> могу тебе в дроп залить :D
<baronos> ыы
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/641307
 * baronos налил себе черного лекаря
<tagezi> xbmc media center хорошая штука? или его просто так пиарят?
<[Raiden]> я не могу ответить, не люблю такие центры
<baronos> ubuntu tv лучше
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь )
<baronos> ну нет же например кде тв, так что убунту тв лучше :D
<artus> нафиг ненужная проблуда )
<baronos> кде то даа
<[Raiden]> Не, ну есть люди которым нравятся медиацентры. В той же винде там есть прикольынй эффект смены фоток при слайдшоу.
<baronos> всех побидит андройд
<artus> baronos, ща рейден на тя порчу наведет :D
<artus> он и так уже побидил )
<[Raiden]> В гвенвью ещё есть 3д эффекты в слайдшоу, если плагины стоят
<[Raiden]> сча попробую найти показать
<tagezi> [Raiden], а где у него вообще модули загружаються? о_О
<[Raiden]> Чего-то не ищется  видео с мсовским медиацентром. Сами можете увидеть запустив варез в виртуалке :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: они одним пакетом kipi-plugins
<[Raiden]> в дигикам ещё встраиваются
<tagezi> ща поставим заценим ))
<[Raiden]> там ещё появляется опенгл просмотрщик. Он при увеличении сглаживает, как антиальясинг. Можно юзать когда хочется увеличить и рассмотреть
<tagezi> [Raiden], угу, я уже пощупал его )
<tagezi> но больше всего шокирует количество возможностей для экспорта.... а половины и не знал вовсе )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кроппинг ещё нормальный, позволяет не вызывать гимп для такой ерунды. Это без плагинов есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUouBm-z4HY
<tagezi> [Raiden], некоторые эфекты при листании криво работают
<[Raiden]> других нет ) Пиши багрепорт.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну мне они и не очень нужны, я вообще сам листаю, и не очень люблю автоперелистывание
<[Raiden]> или свой плагин хехе. В мце там другйо эффект был ихображения плавн оувеличивались и мешались
<[Raiden]> Ну мне вообще тоже не очень. Можно включить если скажем гости какие-то , музон, слайдшоу и сиди квась )) Или типа того.
<[Raiden]> или для того что бы показывать винюзеру что в линуксе хоть чего-то есть из того что он может сделать на винде. Не еог же показывать, хехе.
<tagezi> лан, спать пора
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> поздняк
<gim_> Как-то давно видел консольную утилиту, которая табуляциями выровняет код написанный на C/C++. Вот ищу её. Никто не подскажет название?
<[Raiden]> в чем же ты код пишешь? Найди нормальынй редактор котоырй сам расставляет
<[Raiden]> а команду что-то не припомню
<gim_> Меня интересует конкретно отдельная программка. То, что редакторы умеют это делать, я в курсе)
<Sergey_IT> какая прога?
<rekcuFniarB> sed
<artus> и awk )
<artus> и грепом его, грепом ))
<baronos> извращенцы :)
<gim_> Sergey_IT: Как-то давно видел утилиту консольную которая выровняет код написанный на C/C++ табуляциями, её ищу)
<Sergey_IT> gim_, лучше пробелами, пробел, он и в Африке пробел
<Sergey_IT> gim_, во - http://sourceforge.net/projects/gcgreatcode/
<gim_> О, спасибо большое)
<snql> А для чего в ядре http://www.kernel.org/ поддерживается сразу несколько стабильных веток типа 3.4 \ 3.7 ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> есть ядра с долгой поддержкой , больше чем два
<Sergey_IT> gim_, и это называется - ты искал ))
<gim_> Sergey_IT: Не пришло в голову в запросе использовать слово "beautifier", знаешь ли
<baronos> это одно из ключевых запросов для поиска в гугле нужных и порой забытых софтин для линуха
<baronos> !1rule | это как
<ubuntuhelp> это как: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Sergey_IT> gim_, я так спрашивпл - "форматирование кода с++"
<[Raiden]> beautifier - это наверное близко к слову улучшайзер :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ага, типа большой кнопки - сделать зашибись )
<jlewka> глупый длинк=\  ни как не хочет сбрасывать настройки=(
<brestows> а как ты это делаешь? На многих их ус-вах надо зажать ресет и вкл питание
<[Raiden]> по камасутре
<[Raiden]> )0
<snql> может шаманит... силы земли, воздуха, огня и воды это вам не хухры мухры
<brestows> угу прям аватар, владыка 4 стихий
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/05/ship/
<brestows> кто нить юзал TP-LINK TL-WDR4300
<[Raiden]> brestows: на железные форумы пиши thg , ixbt
<[Raiden]> или жди когда там будет прошивка с лого убунты, а потом приходи.
<jlewka> brestows, по инструкции  жму на 3 секунды ресет, а толку нет... dap-1360
<jlewka> dlink dap-1360
<jlewka> [Raiden], эт много или мало?)
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<[Raiden]> Я только дир 100 видел и то не помню
<brestows> [Raiden]:  да я уже понял :)
<brestows> на ixbt хорошая тема про него :)
<[Raiden]> Я кстати показывал видео с эффектами сладшоу, это было 2д. огл завтра покажу )
<mdma> хех, интересно как adb связан с влц-плеером, дал из консоли команду Нексусу "adb reboot-bootloader" и влц плеер вылетел )
<mdma> ну хоть не смар...
<mdma> *смарт
<Anton2d> С утром всех!
<mdma> кому утро кому ночь...
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-09
<Kritik> Всем привет. подскажите хорошую утилиту для быстрой проверки hdd, пожалуйста. На работе юзают одну хорошую, но никак не могу вспомнить название.
<iFalkorr> Kritik: mhdd
<Kritik> iFalkorr: во , она. которую искал. спасибо
<Kritik> умирает мой жесткий ((( делаю бекап со скоростью 50 байт/c ((
<werxxx> Формулу озона никто не знает
<Anton2d> Хайло пиплз
<werxxx> Хай
<andrex> O3
<werxxx> Где деб можно скачать
<baronos> на деб.рф
<werxxx> Кириллица отстой
<brestows> deb чего ?
<Scrimmer> товарищи, пока нихто не видит
<Scrimmer> есть ли тут любители велопокатушек? )
<Anton2d> а мото не пойдёт ? ;)
<Anton2d> Хотя я на веле тоже люблю, но редко и по ламерски ;)
<[Raiden]> Я люблю тоже, но без экстрима.
<Anton2d> Но в велах и причиндалах не шарю абсолютно.
<[Raiden]> По паркам, до турника и т.д.
<artus> Scrimmer, погода не способствует покатушкам, ждемс весны
<[Raiden]> Я вчера сдеда ошибку, показал анимаюцию в гвенвью в режиме 2д, забыл галку опенгл включить. Переделал
<Anton2d> А я по е#%&ям люблю, хоть на том хоть на другом ездить. У нас тут раздолье, для этого.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwPGwwImzQw
<[Raiden]> сссделал*
<Anton2d> Скорей бы весна уже что ли.. а..
<artus> @kick Anton2d маладец, люби
<Scrimmer> да не, я просто буду собирать новый вел
<Scrimmer> хотел посоветовацо по поводу деталек
<artus> собирать надо было в начале зимы))
<Scrimmer> ну, у мну днюшка, деньги + карточка
<Scrimmer> вот только щас насобиралось :D
<Scrimmer> в общем не, да? )
<Kritik> Привет. Ребят кто-то работает с 2мя мониками? у мя cinamon , 2 моника и работает как то коряво
<Kritik> путает моники. плюет на понятие primary screen
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум, в раздел гнома, если нету отдельнйо ветки для синамона.
<[Raiden]> Я включал второй моник, но давн ои только в гном2 и кде. Никакие настройки не игнорились.
<[Raiden]> картинка на память осталась http://itmages.ru/image/view/887275/6496824b
<Scrimmer> райден привед
<Scrimmer> кде и гном ?
<[Raiden]> спустя час
<[Raiden]> гном2
<Scrimmer> сеня поставил на паре кубунту :D пока препод втирал про курсовую
<Scrimmer> народ так ахал
<[Raiden]> и док docky
<Scrimmer> сеня забиваю на винду и улетаю на линуху надолго
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: спортом лучше займись или девушку найди ) Не нужен тебе линукс. На винде кустомайза тоже выше крыши - поищи видео на ютубе.
<markmx> друзи, а где5 лежат всякие звуковые файлики для тем оформления и пр, нотифаилку хочу пикающую, а пикать в микрофон - хоть и круто, но не тру
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: да причем тут спорт и девушка? ) Работать то надо (:
<Scrimmer> спорт после февраля, как велику проапгрейдю
<[Raiden]> что бы админить сервера не обязательно держать на десктопе линукс )
<[Raiden]> а работа и десктопный линукс - крайне сомнительно )
<Scrimmer> а зачем мну сча одминить сирвира ? )
<[Raiden]> А о какой работе ты говоришь )
<Scrimmer> мну тасчет кде, приятней венды
<Scrimmer> веб-девелопинг
<Scrimmer> ну и познание всея-линухи
<[Raiden]> у.. большинство открытых редакторов, помимо кучи закрытых, если и под винду
<Scrimmer> че ты хочешь от меня 7 )
<Scrimmer> надоела винда, хочу линуху
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Скучно наверное ) Пойду чем нить займусь.
<Scrimmer> почитай книжку
<edgbla> а что не так с работой и десктопным линуксом?
<[Raiden]> И ещё ты спрашивал только про темы и оформление. наверное это меня подтолкнуло к такому разговору
<Scrimmer> А что в винде можно кастомизировать то?
<Scrimmer> Цветовую схему панелек и обои?
<[Raiden]> всё
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMvotYHnR5s
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gypGxVXgdY
<Scrimmer> понимаешь, в чем трабла
<Scrimmer> это все делается софтом, ведь винда по дефолту это не поддерживает
<Scrimmer> что чаще всего вызывает жосткие лаги + частые падения
<[Raiden]> ну да, но зато этог ософта дофига.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXOB3OYV1V4
<Scrimmer> зачем мне безбожно лагающая винда?
<[Raiden]> во тещё до кучи ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzHndSMyMYs
<Scrimmer> фу
<Scrimmer> у мну темболее win8
<[Raiden]> конкретно вин8 никто не заставляет ставить. Предыдущие 2 версии будут поддерживаться ещё лет 5
<[Raiden]> в общем на ютубе дофига такого, включая виртуальные столы, кубики и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Я и сам в винде использую вирт столы с привязкой программ
<[Raiden]> когда там бываю )
<edgbla> показывай кубики
<markmx> счас просушусь, и покажу вам кубики :) пока на бицепсы смотрите
<edgbla> интересно как там игры с этими кубиками, норм идут?
<Masterok> всем привет
<[Raiden]> вот это не знаю. У меня там столы попроще, без эффектов, только привязка прогармм и выбор хоткеев\валлпаперов
<Masterok> Все еще борюсь с проблемой артефактом в виде горизонтальных полос
<Masterok> месу обновил до девятой версии,не помогло
<Masterok> мож еще какие варианты есть?
<markmx> линукс сделал меня ленивым...
<[Raiden]> Masterok: возьми лайв 12.10, если полос нету , обнови
<Masterok> а смысл? если должно работать тут
<edgbla> Masterok: всинк надо включить, а де какое?
<[Raiden]> а где написан очто должно?
<edgbla> видяшка какая
<Masterok> с диска  с которого ставил лайф двд, работает
<edgbla> [Raiden]: должно, иначе с этой вырвиглазностью кино невозможно смотреть.
<[Raiden]> edgbla: всинк я подозреваю на интелах включен по умолчанию )
<Masterok> вот тема на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213201.msg1636335#msg1636335
<[Raiden]> Masterok: а ядро у тебя от 12.04?
<Masterok> с кино то как раз проблем нету, с опенарена тоже (звук похрипывает но ето мелочь) мне с текстами работать нужно а тут такая фигня
<[Raiden]> если да - собери себе нвоейшее. Часть драйвера интел в ядре находится.
<Masterok> я ядро не менял
<edgbla> [Raiden]: ну так-то включен, но в кде с квином при включенном композитинге не помогает никак.
<markmx> где можно побыстрому сконопатить звуковой файлик с грозно-брутальным мужиком который говорит - Backup created, My Lord!!!
<markmx> ?
<[Raiden]> сборка ядра ubuntu way - в гугл.
<markmx> ато мне надо бакап делать :)
<Masterok> нее, ядро както менять не хочу, я уже месу обновлял
<Masterok> :)
<[Raiden]> тогда сиди с полоской
<markmx> видяшка то радион небось
<baronos> да хоть васю, попробуй 3,8 если нет, то удалишь и вернешщься к старому
<Masterok> да не может быть что  вылечить нельзя
<Masterok> без замены ядра
<markmx> можно, но замена ядра это особый шарм
<[Raiden]> Про ядро не факт, только предположение. Может обновление и не даст ничего.
<baronos> иди почитай про ядро 3.8 и улучшения в ползу интел карт в нем
<[Raiden]> Почитай ещё про все опции доайввера дял xorg.conf и потыкай
<edgbla> кстати там куча изменений так-то
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно и на сайте интел
<edgbla> может sna заработает наконец
<edgbla> без багов, по нему куча правок
<Masterok> так прикол в том что с лайф-двд работает
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Вот видишь как бывает ) В винде может будет на 10 прогармм больеш в памяти висеть, зато дрова видео гарантированно без полос :)
<Masterok> но после обновления не работает
<edgbla> а нефиг брать вонючие ати
<edgbla> съэкономил - геморройся
<[Raiden]> интел у чела
<edgbla> ой
<edgbla> ну тогда хз
<edgbla> у меня нету полос
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> Я считаю, тк у интела открытые дрова котоыре идут с Х и ядром - два этих компонента имеет смысл попробовать максимально новые, на скольк овозможно.
<Masterok> у мя видео в проце - сенди бридж
<[Raiden]> А если это не поможет, тогда уже гуглить чего-то ещё
<Masterok> добавил репозитарий рекомендованый интелом, там много обновилось
<Masterok> но результата не дало
<[Raiden]> а на скриншотах остаются полоски, можеш ьпоказать?
<Masterok> на скринах полос не остается, я так екран фотал
<Masterok> в теме есть фото
<Masterok> когда скрин делаю то екран обновляется или что и полоски пропадают
<[Raiden]> может конкретно с твоим де иег оверсией такая проблема )
<[Raiden]> отрисовка окон немного зависит от вм
<baronos> мне кажется с кде проблем не будет :)
<[Raiden]> когда кажется креститься надо (с)
<[Raiden]> но идея неплохая
<[Raiden]> )
<Masterok> с лайф двд тоже проблем нету, и год не было, до какогото обновления в районе нового года
<Masterok> потом чтото сломали
<[Raiden]> а на лайве та же оболочка\де?
<Scrimmer> плюс винды в том
<Scrimmer> что там можно поиграть в тру игрульки
<Masterok> таже
<Masterok> облочка всмисле таже,  убунту 12,04.1 скачаная с ооф сайта
<[Raiden]> а в 12.04 на лайве случайно не unity 2д?
<Masterok> поставил ее и все работало, потом пришли обновления  и пояился глюк
<[Raiden]> никто не помнит?
<Masterok> на лайфе нету, там по умолчанию только один пункт
<Masterok> с юнити 3д
<Masterok> да и глюк впинципе есть и при загрузке в режыме юнити 2д
<baronos> это в 12.10 один 3д, а в 12.04 там и 2д и 3д должно быть, и по логике 2д по дефолту
<Masterok> хотя после обновления месы я не пробовал
<[Raiden]> народ в гугле пишет: The live session will attempt to run Unity 3D. If your system is not capable or lacks necessary hardware drivers, it will run Unity 2d.
<baronos> меса 9,1?
<Masterok> 9 точно, а даьше я не помню, как там глянуть?
<[Raiden]> так что может и 3д, тогда не знаю )  Если предположить что именно оно пускается с лайва. И дрова те же. То можно предположить что вина в каком-то обновлении
<[Raiden]> после устанвоки
<Masterok> да точно в какомто обовлении
<Masterok> скорее всего в ксорге
<Masterok> но я хз
<[Raiden]> тогда переставь и не обновляй, хехе.
<baronos> Mesa 9.1 Delivers Faster Intel OpenGL Graphics
<[Raiden]> ну или ставь 12.10, с о времени релиза прошло прилично, вроде дольжно уже прямо работать (я юнити версию не использовал почти).
<Masterok> GL_VERSION:  3.0 Mesa 9.0
<baronos> ябы залипил 13,04 с кде (ибо кде стабильней юнити) там и ядро чудесное и месу дев собрал, а потом наигравшись поставить то что и должно работать как надо, то есть винду.
<[Raiden]> baronos: иногда я не понимаю когда ты тролишь, а когда серьёзно )
<Masterok> у мя и убунту работала как надо, год с чемто
<Masterok> и раньше другие версии работали
<vamadir> Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом ! :)
<[Raiden]> по какому календарю?
<vamadir> китайскому :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Masterok> если б нужна была б винда я б и сам поставил, но я ж сюда за помощью по убунту пришел
<Masterok> все таки люди не первый год за линуксом
<[Raiden]> Masterok: поверюзеров использующих предыдущий дистр и юнити не так много :)
<[Raiden]> по кранйей мере у нас нас на канале.
<Masterok> что значит предыдущий дистр, ето ж лтс с пятилетней поддержокой
<[Raiden]> ой, кино отвлекает, печатки.
<[Raiden]> значит не последний )
<[Raiden]> кстати может и не Х, а конкретно юнити. Можно сверить версии Х и  юнити с лайва и в свой системе.
<[Raiden]> оей*
<Masterok> я кстати пробовал версию убунту с каиродоком запускать
<Masterok> таже фигня
<Masterok> надо попробовать после обновления месы запустить
<baronos> до обновления месы работает норм?
<Masterok> я отойду. наишу попозжее, мо кто еще в чат добавится
<Masterok> нет
<Masterok> месу я по совету обновил, но не помогло
<baronos> и после нет?
<[Raiden]> вроде выше было что с обновлением дистра появляется.
<Masterok> вообще чтоб не путать никого: год назад я поставил себе убунту 12.04 на новое железо, все работало нормально, без багов. Примерно месяц назад пришло какоето обновление начался баг с артефактами. Я поробовал диск с лайф двд с которого ставил и диск с
<Masterok> 64 битной убунту , там все работает, на винде тоже. Я обратился на форум, посоветовали месу обновить. Я поексперементировал и увалил свою ось до черного екрана и ни на что не реагирующего. Снес все, поставил 64 битный линух все работало, потом
<Masterok> обновился и работать перестало.
<vamadir> жесть, у меня под окном началась война :) теперь месяц (24 на 7) бомбить будут. Эх... китай...       Masterok: посмотри есть ли файл xorg.conf если есть, то удали
<Masterok> в хоуме его нету, где он еще может быть?
<[Raiden]> /etc/X11
<Masterok> и там нету
<[Raiden]> 1 вещь осталась которую не пробовали )  как раз создать конфиг иксов и поковырять опции драйвера , которых с десяток не меньше
<[Raiden]> как минимум тип акселерации, у интела есть такая опция и несколько значений
<[Raiden]> как зовется не помню
<vamadir> вроде можно авто конфиг создать
<vamadir> ну  и от него плясать
<Masterok> На ланчпаде у xorg-edgers fresh X crack еть упоминание о мое баге но я пробовал установить их реп но менеджер обновления сказал что возможно лиш частичное обновление но и оно не ставится
<vamadir> в честь китайского нового года http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDAyMjI3OTky/v.swf
<[Raiden]> Masterok: ещё ещё вариант, подскзанынй бароносом. - Попробовать поюзать не юнити. Посмотри XFCE или KDE - это в текущий момент 2 де которые ориентированы на десктоп в полной мере :)  Без всяких иконок  для жирных пальцев и без удаления панелей инструмент
<[Raiden]> ов и меню из программ.
<[Raiden]> за одно будеш ьзнать проявляется ли проблема исключительно в юнити
<[Raiden]> А вообще, ты писал что проявляется с кайродоком - склероз )
<Masterok> и кстати с гномом тоже, точнее с с той пародией на гном что щас можно уставить и выбрать
<[Raiden]> ну минус 1 кандидат тогда, остаётся ксорг со входящей в него месой и ядро. Может как раз обновление добавляет новый вид акселерации от интел -sna
<Masterok> блин, что ж делать, работать то можно но абсолютно не комфортно
<[Raiden]> который глючит
<Masterok> мож подождать пока в рекомендованом ппа чтонить обновится?
<[Raiden]> или наоборот его над овключить самому. Сек
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-enable-intel-sna-acceleration-in.html - сделай это и потом релогин.
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию это значит невключается и не входив в 12.04, знаит глюк в чем-то ещё. Но возможно включение такой отрисовки его уберёт
<[Raiden]> как там пишут всеравно над ос это ппа обновляться.
<[Raiden]> твоя проблема создаёт мног офлуда )
<Masterok> :)
<Masterok> попробую
<Masterok> Cltkfk afqkbr yj yt gjvjukj
<Masterok> сделал файлик но не помогло
<[Raiden]> Masterok: ты говорил обновление с этого репа не прощодит. Добавь его , если убрал и не трогай гуи обновлялку, набери sudo apt-get update и sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tZTYjiM3U
<[Raiden]> Ну, не помогло мб потому что ты с ппа не поставился, там написано же.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и просто не помогло ))
<Masterok> если тот реп подкючать то при попытке обновится менеджер обновлния говорит что возможно лиш частичное обновление но и частичное обновление не ставится так как говоритьт что я использую пре релиз какойто
<Masterok> я отойду на часик, попозже зайду, мо нагуглю что сам
<iFalkorr> baronos: чеб посмотреть то
<Masterok> спасибо пока что и на добром слове
<[Raiden]> да фиг с ним , с менеджером
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, у меня в устройствах звука есть "встроенное аудиоустройство" (с ним понятно) и некий  HDMI audio. В связи с  чем вопрос:  а бывают ли такие девайсы, которые втыкаются в выход hdmi и могут воспроизодить звук? Наушники, например?
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: краткий ликбез. по hdmi идет не только видеоряд
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: аудиоряд с фильма на панель тоже идет
<iFalkorr> так и делают домашние кинотеатры
<iFalkorr> панель с колонками к ней.а по хдми с ноута можно кино посылать
<iFalkorr> без переключения колонок от панели на ноут
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: телевизоры
<Kyshtynbai> Понятно, мерси.
<[Raiden]> другие девайсы не знаю
<[Raiden]> наушники точно нет, если только они с ресивером \ цапами.
<[Raiden]> там не аналоговый звук
<Kyshtynbai> ога. печально это :( . Совсем усб расшатались, слегка заденешь внешнюю саунд-карту, как система падает в кернел паник с сообщениями от пульсаудио. Родное наушниковое гнездо поломано :( .
<[Raiden]> по мне нормальыне уши имеют миниджек + переходник на большой и никакие не юсб )
<[Raiden]> Печаль от таких бывает крайне редко
<[Raiden]> я по крайней мере не ломал ) Было садился на наушники. Одни косовские так раздавил.
<Scrimmer> а если на ubuntu с юнайти поставить кде
<Scrimmer> как там будет выбор между юнайти и кде ?
<[Raiden]> если лайтдм, то  там шестеренка такая возле имени
<Scrimmer> а если kdm
<[Raiden]> то шестеренка или гаечный ключик ))
<Scrimmer> а знаешь что ?
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: не стоит
<Scrimmer> нет, я вынужден
<[Raiden]> Я лично пользуюсь кдм, офомление больше нравится. И особой разницы в скорости за грузки я не ощущаю.
<baronos> iFalkorr я по тв решил поглядеть 9 врата и На крючке. погляди операция арго ну или анна каренина смотрится легко и весело, ну или Джанго :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: smooth
<iFalkorr> baronos: а де наш пьяный нинзя?
<baronos> iFalkorr хех, еще видать до кондиции не дошел, чую я скоро такой же буду :)
<[Raiden]>  http://itmages.ru/image/view/887528/21268e43  в общем настройки кдм
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а не напомнишь - как сделать, что бы консоль запускалась при помощи Ctrl + Alt + T ?
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: повторю. не стоит. ставь сразу кде, ибо их настройки тем и тупость разработчиков не опзволяет разделять их основную куте тему от гтк приложений. и после возврата в юнити (или куда угодно) тебя ждет убитое оформление вида
<iFalkorr> вин95
<baronos> поставить комбинацию
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: так что либо не ставь вообщеЮ либо ставь только как основную
<[Raiden]> помню,  системсеттингс - комбинации и росчерки, и там примеры есть. Галку поставишь и применить
<Scrimmer> iFalkorr: ой ну прям спасибо за советы
<baronos> Scrimmer он прав, ставь чисто кубунту
<Scrimmer> дак и так стоит
<Scrimmer> я просто спросил, что будет :)
<[Raiden]> чиста кубунта от убунты с кубунтой отличается только наличием большего количества софта в меню и выбором де.
<[Raiden]> так что ставь как хочешь
<[Raiden]> У меня почти всегда стояло 2-3 де. Сча правда не ставлю, только кде и опенбокс. Наигрался )
<iFalkorr> ну его опыт маленький. кроме фанатизма и неумения запоминть то, что он говорил у него нет ничего:)
<Scrimmer> какая пичалька
<[Raiden]> Если у валькора такой большой опыт, то почему его нету когда возникают вопросы на канале ) Есть только когда пишут про кде и ли пишу я.
<iFalkorr> хосспаде. читаю статейку про то, что людям бы стоило изобрести. среди прочих идей, удачных или нет, появилась одна - встроить кнопку Like в контактные линзы
<[Raiden]> Некоторым большого опыта нехватает, не буду ник называть. У некоторых  любовь ходить по одним и тем же  граблям )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: заткни дырку тампоном и позвони маме:)или достань иички из ящика и будь мужиком хоть раз и игнорь меня, как обещал. p.s. я обычно в сети утром и днем. редко вечером. а ты врядли знаешь, что день в одном часовом поясе может
<iFalkorr> быть еще ночью в твоем:)
<[Raiden]> В общем иногда маленький опыт не  хуже.
<[Raiden]> сча этот ник будет усираться тут 2 страницы в мой адрес. Пойду поужинаю )
<iFalkorr> как обычно:)когда у него заканчиваются слова - он убегает. слабак
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и последнее, напомни плиз, как сделать для каждого приложения свою раскладку?
<Scrimmer> надоело, что 1 раскладка хранится на всю систему
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Устройства ввода, там клавиатура и дальше найдешь )
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати можно не только окно, но и для всех окон 1 приложения.
<Scrimmer> благодарю
<Scrimmer> я и выбрал Приложение :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: Еще бы из розы вытянуть тему окон, как в windows, красивая была :)
<[Raiden]> Ну я тебе давал архив, там есть тема, она для dekorator , он должен быть уставновлен , а куда кладется тема я не помню.
<[Raiden]> или на кделуке полазь
<[Raiden]> там кстати есть и прозрачные на манер вин7, если нравится
<vamadir> ну а я пришел к альтернативе. windows 7 64+ virtualbox ubuntu 12.04 32. Ubuntu чисто для интренета. А все остальное на win
<Scrimmer> не, мне именно та понравилась :)
<[Raiden]> vamadir: если у тебя убунта с юнити 3д, то в вмваре плейере оно крутится веселее.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: мб ваще на розу сесть? :D
<[Raiden]> Вообще она Роса , которая на траве бывает.
<Scrimmer> а, Роса
<[Raiden]> декоратор это такой модуль к квину со своими темами http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360428038_6646757_569a2851b4.png
<[Raiden]> ещё есть Samaragd подгружающий темы от emerald
<Scrimmer> хм, почему у мну в кубунте скорость выше 2.1 мб не поднимаецо ?
<[Raiden]> кде не занимается сетевыми протоколами. Ядро, нетворк менеджер, если через него настроено.
<[Raiden]> поэтому не знаю как ответить )
<[Raiden]> используй онлайн тест, возможно твой источник медленный
<Scrimmer> ну я не имею ввиду кде ,а юникс систему
<Scrimmer> на винде усё ок было (
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да кто тебя знает , [20:55:27] [[Raiden]]используй онлайн тест, возможно твой источник медленный
<[Raiden]> смотри какой заголовок ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360428967_7698003_67d450c4da.png
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: Забавно, у меня в дельфине не работает показ списком
<[Raiden]> покажи )
<Scrimmer> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360429823_3724697_9844ff3916.png
<[Raiden]> лучше 2 окна рядом с разным режимом
<Scrimmer> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360429858_7378364_9fa0621897.png
<[Raiden]> хз )
<Scrimmer> че хз
<Scrimmer> как быть то )))
<Scrimmer> мб переустановить дельфин ?
<[Raiden]> Я должен с этим сталкиваться что бы знать как поступить...
<Scrimmer> могу дать удалёнку :D
<[Raiden]> а в эбауте дельфин что пишет? какая версия?
<[Raiden]> ну справка, версия
<Scrimmer> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360430008_1849811_5fa19c336e.png
<[Raiden]> В общем я не знаю что тебе делать и какая причина. Могу сказат ьтольк очто у тебя стоит kde4.10rc3
<Scrimmer> а надо ?
<Scrimmer> rc4?
<[Raiden]> ну как бы релиз доступен с 6 числа и это обсуждалось тут при тебе )
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Scrimmer> ты дал репозиторий, я обновился :D
<[Raiden]> если только раньше давал, когда бы просил на rc
<Scrimmer> ну, вот ето и давал
<[Raiden]> н оу меня та же версия что у тебя стояла и я такого не видел )
<[Raiden]> нет, в этом репе лежит такая версия http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360430266_8633797_a4ec76d837.png
<[Raiden]> не такая как у тебя
<Scrimmer> хм, забавно
<Scrimmer> добавил еще раз эту репу, и появились обновы
<[Raiden]> сделай sudo apt-get update  и sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<Scrimmer> ты в среду давал ету ссылку мне
<[Raiden]> да
<Scrimmer> ну так, я все обновил
<Scrimmer> там на 500 мб было
<[Raiden]> в общем я не знаю, может как раз это и проблема, почему-то только часть обновилось
<[Raiden]> обновись и сделай релогин )
<Scrimmer> у мну ваще в первый раз дельфин отвалился
<Scrimmer> потом пришлось ребутиться и опять обновляться
<[Raiden]> у меня такого небыло. Но я обновляюсь либо муоном, ну гуи -обновлялка из кде , либо apt-get dist-upgrade
<Scrimmer> ><
<Scrimmer> да знаю я, что такое muon (
<Scrimmer> не в перывй раз же кде пользуюсь (
<[Raiden]> ну короче крикнешь пропало или нет и версия сменилась или нет
<[Raiden]> я к бы бещё говорил что реп с бетой лучше отключить, причем специально 2 раза повторил, тогда в среду )
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай
<baronos> "я к бы бещё" :D
<[Raiden]> случается. Меня тут вечно в диалоги длинные втягивают )
<[Raiden]> и бывает криво пишу
<[Raiden]> baronos: может быть оно только у меня бескосячно пашет )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360430897_4480954_7270691de4.png
<baronos> [Raiden] так же как у меня гном 3.4 на дебиан :)
<[Raiden]> Хехе, коллега
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а как репу с бетой отрубить то ?
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ну запускаешь муон  управляшку или обновлялку, там в настройках источники и ищи по слову бета и галки снимай или удаляй. Альтернатива - поиск в /etc/apt/sources.conf.d
<[Raiden]> Я кажись в дельфине баг нашел , непонятные даныне в поле исполнитель, если ег ов ключить в показе
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360431235_9551669_645cb4074f.png
<probel1986> всем привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: кстати, ета пичалька со с коростью началась после обновы
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как обновление кде может влиять на скорость сети, так что сорь )
<probel1986> Обновляем Ubuntu 10.04 до 12.04 дайте какой нить мануал хороший а то тока второй день с линуксом ) поставил 9.10 вроде обновил до 10.04 но хочу до последний
<probel1986> как решить
<probel1986> E: Не хватает места для Dynamic MMap. Увеличьте значение APT::Cache-Limit
<[Raiden]> probel1986: sudo do-release-upgrade -d и всё в общем-то.  А о пробелмах возможных наверное пишут в анонсах версии.
<Scrimmer> глупо, знаю
<Scrimmer> но факт остаецо фактом :D
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://www.speedtest.net/
<[Raiden]> и с винды тоже проверь когда будеш ьтам. МОжет ты мног опкачал и тебе пров решил скорость подрезать , вот и вся загадка влияния обновлнеий.
<probel1986> Failed to fetch
<probel1986> Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: у нас не режут
<Scrimmer> а роса забавная
<[Raiden]> probel1986: если гуи есть , запусти центр приложений или синаптик и там в свойствах смени зеркало. И ваще проверь пашет ли сеть. И ещё если система новая, то есть ли смысл обновлять? слей просто нужную версию и поставь :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а как там обновляца? о_0
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: там такая хрень со значками во весь стол, как в  юнити вместо меню. Ищи там по update или обнов.
<[Raiden]> я так нашел
<[Raiden]> такой олаунчер кстати можно и в кде поставить.
<probel1986> да гугл есть
<[Raiden]> в кубунут т.е.
<Scrimmer> ну внешний вид там очень даже
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: мне только не понравилось что они сделали с панелькой.
<[Raiden]> это правда всё меняется
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> Привет. Меня тут Скример измучил. У него там какие-то полтергейтсы. Скорость сети изменилась и дельфин не хочет списком отображать :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: но оформление окон шикарное
<Scrimmer> tagezi: превед
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ща тя мучать буду
<Scrimmer> только сначала в ребут
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я кстати вчера 2д эффекты показал, галку забыл щелкнуть, вот 3д https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwPGwwImzQw
<Scrimmer> tagezi: :)
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну да, прикольно.. только опятьже, для меня бесмысленно )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ну и чего там с версиями?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты карму почистил? )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> не работает :DD
<[Raiden]> на вопрос то ответь
<tagezi> Scrimmer, чо у тебя не работает?
<Scrimmer> показ файлов списком
<Scrimmer> и т.п.
<Scrimmer> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360433147_8257787_16842bbb4b.png
<tagezi> у меня такаяже версия
<tagezi> только написано другое )
<Scrimmer> ,
<Scrimmer> ?
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360433287_8286761_88e5f16e2c.png
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: под чистым юзером можешь попробовать, если там ок, то чего-то мб побилось в хомпапке.  В общем не встречал пока никог ос таким глюком.
<probel1986> rf
<[Raiden]> tagezi:  это тема оформления другая.
<[Raiden]> а написано тоже самое
<Scrimmer> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360433359_8085165_3015c2ef0c.png
<Scrimmer> пчему уведомления стали такими маленькими?
<Scrimmer> окошко тоесть
<baronos> probel1986 аккуратней за комманду вредоносную забанят :)
<Scrimmer> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0209/h_1360433405_9624420_6f8da0b39a.png
 * tagezi ушёл мультик смотреть
<[Raiden]> уведомления вроде растягиваются как любое окно
<[Raiden]> запомнится или нет не помню
<[Raiden]> tagezi: какой
<probel1986> всем привет, я снова с вами) расскажу предисторию. 5 лет ходил по людям и ченил им компы на винде , а тут понял что черпать из майрософт больше нечего ;( решил поставить линукс)) ну сначала столкнулся с проблемой с языком на 9.10 , погуглил и понял
<probel1986> что надо до 10.04 обновить, сделал ) но вот теперь вопрос ) надо ли ей до 12 догнать или нет ) не знаю что с ней делать  с чего начать изучать может подскажите дадите дельный совет )
<tagezi> [Raiden], подарок ночной фурии.. жена гдето откопала
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> probel1986 начни с 12.04 чистой установки, а там уже и изучение попрет. пока не привык к интерфейсу гном2, ибо его уже нет по сути. имхо.
<Scrimmer> подскажите, как правильно вбить флаги для пинга, что бы он по 10000 байтов отправлял ?
<Scrimmer> а все )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как у тя аудиоплеер называется, оранжевый такой значек, на C называется еще.. ?
<[Raiden]> clementine
<Scrimmer> о, спасибо
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> список файлов заработал
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как растянуть уведомления7 Т_Т
<[Raiden]> ну пусть появится и попробуй растянуть
<[Raiden]> за край
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> не-а
<[Raiden]> тогда хз, двигать точно можно
<[Raiden]> может от темы зависит и содержимого. Ну или просто могли изменить умолчания в новой версии.
<Scrimmer> когда все уведомления - тянется
<Scrimmer> а когда одно - маленькое окошко
<[Raiden]> список пропущенных точно растягивается
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: А теперь опять не работает :DDDD
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а чего ты делал когда работало )
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> когда из kickoff запускаю - не работает
<Scrimmer> если через таскбар - все ок
<[Raiden]> У меня это не подтверждается. Я откатился на классик таскбар и меню сча использую часто, у меня оттуда ок
<tagezi> что такое кикоф?
<[Raiden]> в целом таскбар иконками экономит телодвижения  в меню. Это была правильная идея. Почти все к этому пришли, даже мс.
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> у меня таскбар отлетел, шо делать :D
<tagezi> перезапустить? ))
<[Raiden]> !tagezi: так называется плазмойд рисующий дефолтное меню, есть другие.
<tagezi> вообще плазма вроде сама перезапускается
<tagezi> [Raiden], а )) у меня отовсюду работает нормально вроде )
<Scrimmer> а, все ок
<Scrimmer> терь ит ак не работает
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да и уменя тоже. Я хз чег отам скример сделал
<tagezi> [Raiden], он наверное кде на винду поставил )
<baronos> вы уже пол дня починить кде чел-ку неможите?
<blojename> оп оп
<[Raiden]> у него проблемы которых у нас нет
<blojename> меня видать же?
<[Raiden]> blojename: да
<tagezi> baronos, ну, он мастер ломать )) ан когда юнити сломал так вообще переустанавливать пришлось )
<blojename> збс
<artus> @kick blojename ога
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> нинада, я не ломаю усё
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да, только то что работает, остальное само отваливается )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: У тебя плазма часто падает?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты под гостем заходил?
<tagezi> [Raiden], пару раз наверное было, ещё на 4.9
<[Raiden]> ясно
<blojename> тут такая тема, только поставил xubuntu и сразу полезли ошибки типа "jockey-text" проблема типичная? как быстро решить
<tagezi> но я там сам фуфел )))
<[Raiden]> blojename:  ошибки типа "jockey-text"  -  это что?
<baronos>  sudo nano /etc/default/apport заменить 1 на 0 там и ребут и ошибок больше не будет.
<[Raiden]> а..
<baronos> ну я проявил телепатию, а вообще незняю о чем он :D
<tagezi> ))
<[Raiden]> ну вариант хороший
<baronos> только на память путь верно написал или нет. а то с винды щас сижу)
<tagezi> baronos, вот смотри.. )) стример досиделся =)
<[Raiden]> Делайте как баронос )
<baronos> tagezi на винде имеешь ввиду? я кде ставить не буду, у меня терпения не хватит столько ковырять под себя :) а винда стоит есть пить не просит на буке да и ладно, а самое главное она работает и без антивирусов и все такого, и ничо.
<baronos> а вот теперь надо в линь идти, я не знаю как в винде флехе дать бут флаг :D
<tagezi> baronos, да увсех винда работает без антивирусов, и ничего, нока у меня знакомый както раз выковырял с неё бразильский интернет магазин )))
<tagezi> досиделся )))
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxZQnTEePl0 германия спустя 28 лет после 2 м.войны
<[Raiden]> я не исаользовал антивире несколько лет, пока не поймал вирь котоырй портит все инсталяторы какие находит.
<[Raiden]> С тех пор обычн окакой-то крутиться + есть бекап раздела с виндой.
<Scrimmer> аниме рулет ^_^
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты почемнился чтоли? )
<Scrimmer> поче че?
<tagezi> поченился*
<Scrimmer> а я ломалсо ?
<tagezi> ну ты говорил что у тебя там чото не запускается )) или ты просто райдону нервную систему тренируешь приставаниями? ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> че не запускется?
<tagezi> [Raiden], вот видишь.. он просто тролит )
<Scrimmer> у мну скорость резалась и и спислк файлов не работал
<[Raiden]> в августе будет 4.11 и до тех пор 4-5 минорников. Так что держись, всё починят
<[Raiden]> или поломают )
<tagezi> а я ничего не понял, какой список файлов?
<Scrimmer> да яне парился - сделал 1 вид для всех папок
<Scrimmer> и все
<Scrimmer> tagezi: каких файлов?
<tagezi> на скрине вроде всё показывает нормально
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну в фм есть иконки, мелкие иконки и подробный список
<Scrimmer> скрине?
<[Raiden]> вот у него не переключается
<[Raiden]> интересно а через меню перереключается? или тоже глючит
<[Raiden]> ну, не обязательно кнопки тыкать
<[Raiden]> ещё подумалось что может это с темой гтк+ связано :)
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> тепеь ваще норм пашет
<Scrimmer> ниче не понимаю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а что там со знакомым? вебсайт чтоли кто-то поднял на чужом компе?
<[Raiden]> или что )
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, у него на машине крутился вебсайт
<tagezi> [Raiden], когда поставили и как он так и не догнал
<[Raiden]> прикольно
<tagezi> ну, наверное )) инет безлемитный ведь )))
<probel1986> разобрался с ирком )
<probel1986> всем привет еще раз
<Scrimmer> а есть еще люди, у кого инет не безлимитный? о_0
<Scrimmer> ты кто ?
<tagezi> а можно сделать тоже самое на андройд устройствах с распределённым доступом, будет круто )))
<[Raiden]> сегодня как раз читал что треть отгружаемых писи - это планшеты.
<[Raiden]> во тна них можно )
<Scrimmer> писи, бугога
<probel1986> можно ли из под убунту 10.04 обновить до 12.10 скаченного исо файла с оф сайта ) не используя внешнасители?)
<tagezi> а зачем?
<Scrimmer> а dist-upgrade не ?
<probel1986> да просто так
<artus> сломается и без исо
<[Raiden]> probel1986: нельзя
<Scrimmer> я ваще боюсь убунту обновлять
<[Raiden]> в убунтовском гуи инсталяторе вообще не предусмотрен апгрейд.
<probel1986> жаль ;( записал на дв-рв 10.04 вчера установил на ноут так сказать первый день юзаю ) вот записал через убунту в стандартных приложения диск он теперь не читается не одним приводом ))
<Scrimmer> update-manager -d вроде так запускаецо
<[Raiden]> наверное brasero
<probel1986> не видит тоже
<probel1986> )
<[Raiden]> я ей несколько болванок убил
<[Raiden]> xfburn нормально у меня писал и k3b всегда без проблем.
<tagezi> странно, уменя всегда писался и всегда работал
<[Raiden]> ну может брак болванок как-то совпал, но с тех пор её не писал )
<Scrimmer> что такое двд-рв?
<tagezi> dvd-rw )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ты серьёзно спросил?
<Scrimmer> а куда оно тыкаецо?
<tagezi> [Raiden], мож его кикнуть для профилактики ? )
<probel1986> source.list по простому ?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: да нет конечно :)
<[Raiden]> probel1986: подмена сорслиста и apt-get dist-upgrade впринципе возможны. Но каноникал это не поддерживает и скачки через версии - исключение с лтс на лтс.
<Scrimmer> всмысле не поддеживает скачки через версии?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в смысле апдейт менеджер и консольный аналог будут обновлять до следущего дистра, а не через 1.
<tagezi> [Raiden], да не.. он мне пытался обновить 10.04 до 12.04
<[Raiden]> ну тык это 2 лтс
<probel1986> через менеджер ошибка
<probel1986> в общий наверно
<probel1986> нельзя ?
<[Raiden]> что в общий?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, чем джвю читать на винде? ))
<probel1986> ошибку кинуть)
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<probel1986> burnware free)
<probel1986> !past
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<probel1986> Не удалось получить http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<Scrimmer> tagezi: djvu reader
<tagezi> Scrimmer, опять прикалываешься? о_О
<[Raiden]> tagezi: нет, так и зовется
<tagezi> [Raiden], да я знаю ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: завязывай
<tagezi> просто она не удобная насамом деле, там была получше.. токо я настолько редко бываю на винде что уже всё забыл
<Scrimmer> а то маме все расскажу
<Scrimmer> WinDjView
<[Raiden]> probel1986: видимо оно пыдается обновится до 10.10 , а он уже не поддерживается
<[Raiden]> /karmic
<Scrimmer> фигасе клементин кушает
<[Raiden]> probel1986: в источниках на 1 из закладок наверное надо выбрать про обновление до лтс. Я не знаю
<probel1986> аха все настолько просто оказалось )
<probel1986> спс ребята за помощь
<Scrimmer> рад был помочь
<Scrimmer> обращайся
<probel1986>  Релизы с долговременной поддержкой))
<probel1986> поставил
<tagezi> Scrimmer, смотря чем бы климентин кормишь )
<Scrimmer> чиво
<[Raiden]> клементин может жрать
<Scrimmer> 250 мб скушал
<[Raiden]> зато там ест ь50 случайных треков и динамический плейлист
<[Raiden]> в амарок тоже
<probel1986> обновления походу на долго ;(
<tagezi> не замечал что бы климентин жрал много
<tagezi> он у меня вообще незаметно живёт и играет
<tagezi> ну на умном плейлисте 100 мб и 6% проца максимум
<snql> Всем добрыйKDE'чер
<Scrimmer> блин, нужен человек, который разбираецо в велах, и который сможет помочь собрать новенький вел :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer, веломастер?
<artus> бери синенький )))
<Scrimmer> мб розовенький и со стразиками?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, пацаны не поймут )
<Scrimmer> у кореша такой же
<artus> Scrimmer, топай на велокиев, там фсе расписано )
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> и форум есть
<artus> ога
<Scrimmer> ну наверн придется собирать из бу деталек
<Scrimmer> ибо из бу обойдется в 2 косаря, новенький - тысячи в 3-4
<snql> форумы не читай главное если захочешь купить)
<snql> или комментарии
<snql> потому это все партизаны наляпали в 90% случаев
<tagezi> а потом он на велик поставит линух )
<snql> сам работал, знаю)
<artus> Scrimmer, мож команч брать если найдеш в своей ростовке, фиг сломаеш ))
<Scrimmer> да у мну у самого команч
<Scrimmer> фиг сломал, но для кросс-кантри уже не торт
<tagezi> трёхколёсный?
<Scrimmer> не, двух, и по бокам по колесу
<Scrimmer> что бы не упасть
<tagezi> Scrimmer,  мы тёще купили Biltema Yosemite, она довольна ))
<tagezi> а тёща показатель )
<snql> я вам завидую :'( хочу покататься на велосипеде
<snql> как в детстве :(
<snql> все на машине да не машине
<probel1986> че то нажал обновить табличка зависла как комп вроде не нагружает
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c6W4CCU9M4 видели этот баян? ))
<tagezi> вот что нужно было какноникал делать, а не убунто фон )
<baronos> пусть хоть уфон сделают
<tagezi> интересно скольно уфон будет стоить?
<tagezi> и чо там за железо будет
<baronos> столько сколько бы нексус без ОС стоил
<tagezi> десятку всего?
<tagezi> да, и нексус планшет ведь
<baronos> не только
<baronos> это гугл серия нексус там и табл и тел
<tagezi> я только самсунг нашёл.. но за 24 к рублей я не буду покупать, оно нафиг не нужно )
<tagezi> лан, в октябре увилим что там сделают
<baronos> c сша за 12 выходит :)
<tagezi> baronos, ну, 12 вроде ничего )) а делать его они тоже как и гугл будут на htc&
<tagezi> ?
<baronos> та хз, выйдет увидем, я просто с прошлого раза забыл режим телепатии выключить :D
<Scrimmer> ай ну его
<Scrimmer> пойду читать и на боковую
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> адский генератор плейлиста http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0210/h_1360442278_8926339_62f0c9aa53.png
<[Raiden]> в клементине тже можно по рейтингу генерить
<baronos> я всегда думал что кде от лукавого :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я помню русскую сказку какую-то, точнее советский мульт. Там мужик заставил чертей что-то дял себя делать
<[Raiden]> вот правильный подход :)
<[Raiden]> в христианской мифологии
<Kyshtynbai> окстись это ж пушкин.
<Kyshtynbai> Сказка о попе и работники его Балде.
<UNIm95> Народ. кто может напомнить что за фильм: там в снах люди ковыряются
<[Raiden]> руками?
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не помню
<UNIm95> может и руками
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Это не отменяет советскость мультфильма.
<[Raiden]> [01:12:35] ascrazy: Бля
<[Raiden]> [01:12:50] ascrazy: в стиме акция
<[Raiden]> [01:12:56] ascrazy: контру по $2 продают
<[Raiden]> [01:13:01] ascrazy: а у меня бабла нет :(
<[Raiden]> ой, мат
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  у меня 5 евро
<UNIm95> черт. на прошлой неделе в стиме было 84 игры сегодня 94
<O3BEPNH> быстрей бы глобал на линь =\
<UNIm95> O3BEPNH: Быстрее б сорс портировали.
<O3BEPNH> UNIm95 << сорс уже доступен
<O3BEPNH> пару дней назад
<UNIm95> O3BEPNH: в полном объеме
<O3BEPNH> ты имеешь ввиду все игры на сорс типа халфы 2?
<UNIm95> O3BEPNH: да. и ГО сразуб пошла
<snqL> go на усовершенствованном сорсе насколько помню
<UNIm95> snqL:  вот именно
<[Raiden]> если какой-то крупный игрок ещё подтянется, типа близарда.  То можно считать чот жизнь линукса налаживается.
<[Raiden]> не так правда как хотел столлман
<[Raiden]> но какая-то часть игр в стиме будет открытой
<snqL> эх почему им так сложно написать на сайте версию скайпа.. (
<UNIm95> snqL: тебе старый надо?
<snqL> UNIm95 << просто смотрел может версия новая
<Masterok> [Raiden]: и снова здравствуйте
<Masterok> а могут ли конфликтовать дравера интела и нвидии?
<[Raiden]> наверное могут. Я тольк опо логу могу узнать. У меня 1 видеокарта.
<Masterok> я тут случайно нашел темку одноготоварища, где у него не работало 3д ускорение и он удалял драйвера на нвидию и после етого зд заработало
<Masterok> на таком же проце как у мня
<[Raiden]> да, такое реально может быть, дрова нвидии добавляют в загрузку опцию nomodeset вроде
<[Raiden]> а она отрубает не только нуво , но и драйвер от интел
<Masterok> в синаптике нашел nvidia-common
<[Raiden]> лучше на форум с этим, там есть народ с ноутами.
<Masterok> но утягивает за собой  ubuntu-desktop
<Masterok> у мя ж не ноут
<Masterok> одна видяха
<Masterok> и тав проце
<Masterok> да и форум чтото в последнее время  ничего хорошего не пишет
<[Raiden]> nvidia-common это не драйвер, какая-то спутствующая фигня, она не мешает.
<[Raiden]> удалить всеравн оможешь
<[Raiden]>  ubuntu-desktop метапакет пустой
<[Raiden]> для устанвоки юнити и т.д.
<Masterok> а xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<[Raiden]> если это всё что у тебя есть, то у тебя закрытый драйвер от нвидии не установлен
<[Raiden]> и причина в чем-т оещё
<Masterok> ну там еще всякая фигня есть типа jockey-gtk которую почемуто тоже нашло в поиске вместе с нвидиа
<[Raiden]> это установщик закрытых дров
<[Raiden]> тоже мимо
<Masterok> может тему на форуме и больше людей увидело б но ее ж никто не поддержывает и в топ она не попадает
<[Raiden]> а откуда мысл ьчто 3д не работает?
<Masterok> да не, работает, я просто поискал с какими проблемами еще сталкивались люди с стаким процом
<Masterok> на ланчпаде тока двое баг поддержали
<Masterok> всем спокойно ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-10
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> утречко вчсем
<baronos> утречко вклсм?
<Scrimmer> чиво
<iFalkorr> baronos: влксм
<baronos> тада
<baronos> iFalkorr: буду Арго смотреть
<Scrimmer> тихо тут
<edgbla> ну спой)
<Scrimmer> Жила была Галина, сексопильною была. Была еще Марина, та толстою была
<Scrimmer> лалала
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> уц
<artus> четуткактут?
<baronos> как в исламабаде
<mayday> http://pskov.sledcom.ru/news/detail.php?news=13598
<mayday> :)
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты странный
<artus> да ...
<baronos> оригинально :)
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/02/10/7/1360490904_1963446971.jpg
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Интересная мысль. На колцевую сесть и кататься )
<[Raiden]> пока не примут...
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> а забавно придумали
<Scrimmer> только заняли дофига мест, народ негодуе
<[Raiden]> Меня забанили в жабере на канале сусе :)  Это очень кстати, теперь есть ещё повод снести второй установленный у меня дистр.
<[Raiden]> два всетаки много и место для бекапа будет больше...
<Scrimmer> на сколько у тя хард ?
<iFalkorr> artus: че проснулся?
<[Raiden]> у меня их 5 , общий обзем 4.5 тб примерно
<Scrimmer> богатый
<artus> iFalkorr, проснулся, мона и загамать
<[Raiden]> я до потопа успел прикупить 2тб очень дешево ) тыщи за три чтоли
<[Raiden]> может и дешевле, не помнню уже цены
<iFalkorr> artus: надо сала пожарить
<artus> пожарь )
<snqL> самба такая самба =(
<iFalkorr> для этого надо сначала хлеб сделать
<iFalkorr> artus: айм гоин он адвенчур:)
<artus> а мне лень его печь ща
<iFalkorr> artus: кстать вполне рабочий образ был
<artus> iFalkorr, ну так бум гамать?
<iFalkorr> artus: хлебопечка жеж. закинул и жди
<iFalkorr> artus: сча гляну
<artus> iFalkorr, эт надыть годных дрожжей, просеять муку, лень вобщем )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а можешь кинуть скрин своего дельфина?
<Scrimmer> псомотреть 1 весчь надо
<snqL> а где самба может хранить настройки кроме /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: списком мпециально для тебя http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0210/h_1360500005_3509745_70af1ab3b6.png
<iFalkorr> artus: сча закину хлебушек делаться. и можно будет поубивать пришельцев
<Scrimmer> блин :D, а левое меню можешь ниже опустить ? там де Устройства ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0210/h_1360500202_4423936_a25aaabbcb.png
<[Raiden]> смена размера значков в этой версии появилась
<Scrimmer> как ты им имя поменял?
<[Raiden]> кому им?
<[Raiden]> дискам?
<Scrimmer> да
<[Raiden]> В кде никак - это метки дисков созданыне при разметке.
<[Raiden]> МОжно в диспетчере рагделов, гпардет и с помошью команды label менять.
<[Raiden]> в общем по слову метка или label нагуглишь, если не сталкивался никогда )
<[Raiden]> в дос бы вас, года на два, без права переписки ))
<Scrimmer> а ты жестокий
<[Raiden]> русские метки создавать не рекомендую
<Scrimmer> Люблю тебя, чувак
<Scrimmer> не туда
<Scrimmer> тоесть это название фильма
<artus> ага, дада
<Scrimmer> опять ты
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хм, а я не знал, что есть такая функция
<Scrimmer> када курсор в левый верхний угол подводишь
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: На флэшках ещё удобно, если метки нету, то маунтпойнт будет цифрами, а лейблом по лейблу. И ещё в fstab монтировать можно не тольк опо устройству и ууид, но и по лейблу.
<[Raiden]> влево чего там? все окна?
<[Raiden]> или все столы?
<Scrimmer> окна
<[Raiden]> Ясно. этот эффект ещё имеет 2 хоткея. Можно видеть все окна и все окна одного приложения.  Ну и настройщик углов есть, можно использовать другие углы и середины сторон для активации других эффектов
<[Raiden]> у меня в правом углу все столы , это как экспо в макоси или компизе
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0210/h_1360501862_7066839_41e3d545f3.png - как-то ак. Средний нижний валлпапер мой сделанный из двух чужих в гимпе.
<[Raiden]> один заблюрен, и наложен на другой
<Scrimmer> тихо то как
<baronos> кде фигня, и походу она в пролете. г4 как из пушки подавит все де.
<Scrimmer> baronos: пф, када там ваш г4 ?
<baronos> хз
<Scrimmer> планы у них
<Scrimmer> наивный
<werxxx> Как рута получить
<baronos> su -
<baronos> sudo -i
<Scrimmer> sudo su еще
<baronos> sudo -s из того каталога в ктором находишься
<[Raiden]> Неплохо иметь под словами не только желание чего-либо сказать. Если посмотреть что готовится в гном3, изменения. То их в плане реальных улучшений меньше чем в минорных релизах кде. И я думаю от гном4 не стоит ждать ничего кроме усиления того пу
<[Raiden]> ти по которому гном уже пошел.
<[Raiden]> Хотя если гном4 получится хорошим и это прекратит форканье гнома - я буду рад. Надоели эти вопросы по всяким синамонам и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но вероятность этого около 0
<baronos> Scrimmer: от видешь, тишину разбил, а ты планы, наивный.. для тебя старался :)
<werxxx> А пароль забыт
<baronos> werxxx: грузись с груба с init=/bin/bash и будет рут консоль, и меняй юзера и делай че хошь
<werxxx> Как грузить
<[Raiden]> в грубе рекавери выбери, там вылезит окно и спросит чего дальше
<[Raiden]> и там можно  выбрать выброс в шелл
<[Raiden]> А как баронос сказал - это над е жмакать и там к опциям добавить то что выше и ctrl+x
<baronos> и не забыть rw поставить
<werxxx> Щаз
<[Raiden]> Я очень жду начала формирования гном ос. МОжет от этого появится больше таких дистрибутивов как chakra , rosa , pclinux os  , slackware , где в общем гному уделяется минимальное значение.
<[Raiden]> это чиста личные мысли вслух ) Можете не обращать внимания.
<[Raiden]> Если всё это было бы в рамках разных ос, всё было бы просто. А так, как всё это в рамках одной, то всё сложно )
<[Raiden]> Если хотите, всё портит общее слово линукс. Если скажем убунта называлась бы однозначно ОС и имела только юнити. Всё встало бы на свои места.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Ещё когда рекламируют линукс, часто говорят, может то, может сё, везде используется.
<[Raiden]> Если речь о ядре - это действительно так. А с ос всё не просто ) Везде разные линуксы.
<[Raiden]> в топ 500 например полно машин с линукс. Но этот не тот линукс котоырй используем мы.
<[Raiden]> кто там флуд заказывал - получайте.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> гыы
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> под кде надо всего 400 мб памяти, забавно
<[Raiden]> да по разному. на самом деле. Я например могу запустить амарок который выжрет ещё 400
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> амарок?
<Scrimmer> ет что ?
<[Raiden]> это... плейер в пальто
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/168927/ забавно
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> tagezi: ты уволен
<[Raiden]> сминцы класса «Омега» спроектированы по образцу советского корабля «Леонов» из к/ф «Космическая Одиссея 2010». Особенно — крутящаяся часть.
<[Raiden]> В вавилоне 5
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer1: Вот тебе ещё игрушка, помимо Росы.  http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36074
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание на скриншот в теме. Заблюренные частично светлые скриншоты хорошо гармонируют с темной темой
<[Raiden]> *валлпаперы
<UNIm951> [Raiden]:  повтори ссылку
<[Raiden]> UNIm951: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36074
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: мне в росе понравилась только тема :)
<Scrimmer> тема окон
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> она там лежи в /usr/share/apps/dekorator/...
<[Raiden]> примерно
<Scrimmer> да фиг с ним
<Scrimmer> oxygen + elementary + faenza + oxygen color и тру
<baronos> п
<Scrimmer> р
<baronos> труп*
<Scrimmer> я думал мы составим слово привет по буквам
<baronos> просто ты забыл одну букву :)
<Scrimmer> всего 1 ?
<Scrimmer> а
<[Raiden]> Возможно нужен канал отдельынй для кедоводов тогда тут будет спокойней.
<[Raiden]> или будет два скучных канала
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> кстати, у нас в Севастополе ниразу снега не было
<Scrimmer> http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80-geek-564971.jpeg
<Scrimmer> а че, классная обоина
<[Raiden]> В мск  январь был отличный. Похоже на русскую зиму. И снег и температура ничего. А февраль похож на май
<[Raiden]> сча +2
<Scrimmer> у нас уже 4ый день + 25
<Scrimmer>  с утра холодно, днем жарень, вечером холодно
<Scrimmer> народ в майках ходил
<_d4vid> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=ru
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnhuZ_p-dbQ
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-03
<andrex> test
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 13.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<tagezi> тест
<tagezi> тест
<tagezi> test
<tagezi> а, блин.. не меня одного колбасит )
<andrex> tagezi, беремен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: надо было в /etc/enviromet писать
<andrex> понятно
<17SAAFPQK> народ как завернуть весь трафик с 10.0.8.*(ppp0) на порт 3128? Думаю сделать так iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<17SAAFPQK> только вместо eth0 ppp0
<SergeyIT> тест
<oles> а
<oles> меня видно?
<andrex> неа)
<andrex> задолбала эта расколбасная фринода
<oles> че творится
<mayday> её ддосят как бы часов 12
<mayday> к слову)
<oles> почему с веб морды можно без авторизации постить сообщения
<oles> я уж начал думать что меня прокся пускать перестала
<andrex> а так?
<andrex> xD
<mayday> )
<oles> приколисты
<oles> короче у мея вопрос
<oles> http://pastebin.com/nMK1iQcS
<oles> пакет freetds-dev установлен
<oles> почему файл отсутствует
<oles> ?
<andrex> sudo ls -la ls /usr/lib/libtdsodbc.so
<andrex> тьфу
<andrex> sudo ls -la /usr/lib/libtdsodbc.so
<oles> ну а чем судо то поможет
<andrex> незнаю...
<andrex> ls /usr/lib/libtdsodbc.so.*
<andrex> а так?
<oles> там вобще ничего похожего на этот libtdsodbc нет
<andrex> ну поищи в /lib*
<oles> дэк почемуапт-файл врет
<andrex> хотя странно это все, а может его обновить нада апт файл)
<oles> обновил, но он упорно утверждает что файл такой есть и лежит по тому адресу
<andrex> скачай пакет и проверь
<SergeyIT> тест
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> тест
<[Raiden]> с фринодом всё ок?
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-IeZLxot2TzQ/Uu-kMZhaEeI/AAAAAAAARS0/r20teWBH8i4/s1600/ubuntu-filemanager-app.png
<Sergey_IT> test
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: чего-то не то было с сетью
<[Raiden]> пройден тест
<Sergey_IT> я уже понял ). Весь день так... говорят ддосят
<kashel> 
<[Raiden]> кхе кхе
<kashel> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> и тебе не кашлять
<kashel> канал поддержки Ксубунту есть?
<kashel> хорошо кашлять не буду
<[Raiden]> kashel: англоязычный может быть. Русский только этот. И ещё ест ьтема хфце на форуме.
<kashel> спс
<kashel> англоязычный тоже на фриноде?
<kashel> убунту гном также поддержывает Каноникал?
<Sergey_IT>  join kubuntu  попробуй
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ксу = xu...
<[Raiden]> kashel: не знаю, не уверен.
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], так ночь - глаза не смотрють (
<[Raiden]> ты просто скрытый поклонник кде
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> точнее - qt )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: в 14.10 видимо будет юнити некст , новость на лоре появилась про что-то подобное )
<[Raiden]> или в 15.04
<[Raiden]> точнее новость про свой софт в юнити и октаз от наутилус
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-04
<Anton2d> test
<Anton2d> Есть ли у нас те кто юзают cinnamon ? Немогу найти аплет списка задач, который бы настраивался на показ только иконок приложений, без текста.
<nolka> Парни! Привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, каким образом можно sebvrsion обновить до версии 1.8+?
<nolka> в репах 1.7.9 лежит :(
<andrex> собрать
<andrex> http://www.wandisco.com/subversion/download#ubuntu_precise
<andrex> я мега бот ))
<andrex> hi all
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боты тут сидят и с 10 часов молчат
<tagezi> andrex: всмысле бот сделаный на основе операционной системе MeGo? )
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> куда убунтухелпа дели?
<andrex> спроси мва :D
<andrex> он походу застрял на какомто мертвом серваке у которого  админ не шевелицо вернуть сервак в общуу сеть)
<tagezi> мдя
<tagezi> демократия в действии )
<andrex> чет ваша демократия анархией воняет...
<tagezi> andrex: не, анархия - это когда правит сильнейший или умнейший.. а унас типа выбраная администрация, типа исполняет свои обязаности )
<tagezi> демократия в чистом виде ))
<[Raiden]> анархия и демократия не одно и то же. Демократия это некий разумный уровень свобод.
<tagezi> если ещё сделать полицыю и спецслужбу, то будет полицейчкая демократия по типу США, всё можно, кроме того что мешает править администрации )
<[Raiden]> в своём лучшем исполнении конечно )
<[Raiden]> с неким разумным уровнем самоуправления.
<[Raiden]> А анархия это антипорядок скорее.
<tagezi> анархия - мать порядка )
<tagezi> не противореч определениям )
<[Raiden]> анархия - это что происходит в линуксе с ег оразвитием, форками и т.д. ) Безконтрольный тихий ужас.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%85%D0%B8%D1%8F
<tagezi> так, интересные факты по анархии )
<[Raiden]> Развитие убунты тоже можно назвать тихим ужасом. гном2-Юнити-Юнити НЕкст со совим набором софта. Это всё напоминает не эволюцию, а революцию. Не обязательно что удавшуюся.
<andrex> кста юнитей чет стал тормозной какойто
<andrex> отрываеш даш аля пуск который типа, и оно долго долго думает прежде чем чето показать))
<andrex> unity 7.1.2
<[Raiden]> Хотя Юнити НЕкс наверное правильное решение, запоздавшее только. Если бы Изначально была идея делать своё де, ещё в 2006 году. Сечас бы мог бы быть результат этого
<[Raiden]> а так, какой-то полугном-недогном Не понятно нужный ли вообще.
<[Raiden]> некст*
<[Raiden]> Хотя лучше поздно чем никогда. МОжно надеятся на то, что Марк ещё не всё растратил.
<[Raiden]> Основная пробелма вообще не в том, что бы что-то сделать, а что бы это что-то хотя бы частично превосходило конкурентов... С этим тоже могут быть проблемы ) Хотя это уже не про демократию с анархией, скорее про капитализм.
<[Raiden]> andrex: а у тебя с дровами видео всё ок?
<[Raiden]> или ты в вируталке смотришь?
<[Raiden]> В виртуалке оно и правда ощутимо лагает.
<[Raiden]> и к сожалению нету опции отключения эффектов. Что удивительно. Т.к. в гном2,хфце и кде эффекты\композит можно выключать.
<andrex> угу
<andrex> а у мнея интел
<andrex> оно так то не лагает, вот тока даш тормозит
<[Raiden]> мои соболенования. Жди развития событий. МОжет быть в 14.10 вместе с некс придёт ускорение или требуемые опции )
<andrex> ну я на нем и не сижу))
<andrex> так накатил второй системой
<[Raiden]> интел вообще не лучшее решение, если только последние, но если учесть что другие производители карт тоже прогрессируют, то мало что изменилось.
<[Raiden]> отставание можно назвать стабильным
<andrex>  ну у мня такой средний интел) hd 2000 помоему
<andrex> bkb 3000
<andrex> или
<andrex> фз какой тама в i3 чип
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> мона i7 воткнуть и будет hd 4000
<andrex> но мне эт не нада, нада ссд пару штук
<andrex> место винта и привода
<[Raiden]> если речь о десктопе, то и3 любого поколения достаточно нормальынй процессор. Лаги скоере всего связаны в юнити с видео.
<[Raiden]> и доставка любой карты от нвиди иначиная с самой бюджетной вполне может это решить.
<[Raiden]> сразу говорю, что это предположение.
<andrex> ну у мня бук
<[Raiden]> тогда , это то самый редкий случай, когда выдор из кучи де - хорошо :)
<[Raiden]> б*
<tagezi> всё, нафлудились, анархисты? )
<SergeyIT> проблема юнити - компиз, тормоза даша - линзы
<andrex> tagezi, сам то, фашисто террористо)
<[Raiden]> в некст интересн очто в качестве вм, тот же компиз? Или что-то реализовано на qt?
<andrex> тама ваще все из какихто веб кусков сделано все, судя по названиям пакетов))
<tagezi> ну вроде да.. они там на html5 будут писать
<tagezi> от кути там будет жесткоглючный qtwebkit =)
<[Raiden]> qt кстати на blink переходит я сюда как-то постил
<[Raiden]> на гугловый форк вебкита в общем
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlQ_5KUNi1E
<Anton2d> А я глядел cinnamon в виртуалке, однако годный заменитель ШГ
<Anton2d> понравилось почти всё, памяти есть мало, отзывчивость быстрее шг, ну и панель настраивается.
<[Raiden]> положительыне изменения там есть, да
<Anton2d> не нашёл только аплет панели для списка задач в виде иконок, без текста, а так всё нравится.
<Anton2d> Причем в комплекте с ним ничего лишнего не ставится, даже терминал.
<Anton2d> Пробовал на арч накатить на голый, - летало.
<Anton2d> Хотя все его потроха так же как и ШГ на жабоскрипте деланы.
<denis21> Есть те, кто юзал кастомные скрипты (OID) для управления linux-серверами?
<denis21> В snmp*
<denis21> Интересует именно управление, а не снятие какой-то инфы.
<[Raiden]> в урт 4.2 пишут ак103 уже, не 74
<[Raiden]> в выборе оружия
<markmx> други, собрал курл, делаю make install, а все равно старая версия при работе
<matrixd> так выпили старую сначала
<markmx> чую выпилить таки да
<tagezi> markmx: можно делать локальный реп и обновлять от туда
<markmx> поздно, уже компиляем :)
<Sergey_IT> сломать - никогда не поздно
<markmx> так, отлично все инстальнулось
<markmx> но
<markmx> НО
<Sergey_IT> упало?
<markmx> да нет, все пашет, но, питон почему то в пайкурле все равно выеживается
<tagezi> просто через мэйк кривовато встаёт
<tagezi> через репы для системы лучше
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/Yr2WEhuq ну вот как так?
<markmx> мне надо курл с аресом собраный
<markmx> в репах он без ареса
<markmx> libcurl/7.35.0 в курле против libcurl/7.27.0 в питоне
<tagezi> а собирать всё равно как.. просто собираешь в дебпакет и обновляешь.. приэтом можно если нужно прикрутить туда гит
<markmx> откуда он вообще берет 27?
<markmx> собрал чекинсталом
<markmx> но откуда берется 27 версия я не понимаю
<tagezi> питон ваще сожет свою либу жувать )
<tagezi> м*
<markmx> вот
<markmx> ка котучить его заниматься этим?
<tagezi> кстати, а ты lib-dev обновил? )
<markmx> да
<Sergey_IT> форум упал (
<tagezi> тогда тебе поможет великое божество гугль )
<markmx> уже гуглим =(
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу.. а я то думал что такое громыхнуло )
<Sergey_IT> не снесло? )
<markmx> https://github.com/lorien/grab/blob/master/docs2/source/pycurl.rst
<markmx> все по ману сделал
<markmx> даже круче
<tagezi> даже круче убери и попробуй просто по ману )
<Sergey_IT> круче мана только мат
<markmx> ну так я сделал по ману, не помогло... походу питон выпендрежничает...
<markmx> ок :) день пересобирательств
<markmx> пересобираем пайкурл значит
<markmx> урраа :)
<markmx> линукс вей решает все
<Sergey_IT> пошел 2-ой день
<artus> ку, четут интересненького
<matrixd> посоны, никто тут openocd руками не собирал?
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/saucy/universe/base/openocd - опоздал
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-05
<andrex> пинг
<oles> andrex, понг
<Anton2d> test
<Anton2d> Куда же наш любимый бот нас покинул...
<Anton2d> Libre writer Version 3.6.0.2 падает при нажатии file>print prevew, это нормально или можно вылечить ?
<[Raiden]> Корректирующие обновления KDE SC 4.12.2 и Plasma Workspaces 4.11.6. Жаль нету четког ограффика попадания на ппа текущих релизов. Время меняется.
<[Raiden]> Как из лога вывести строки новее указанной даты?
<[Raiden]> например из syslog
<hugefishh> Здравствуйте, сейчас я пытаюсь примонтировать ntfs диск через fstab. Он монтируется при загрузке, все редактируется и создается корректно, но при добавлении папки с этого диска в библиотеку Steam, выдает ошибку "folder must be mounted with execute permissions". Опц
<hugefishh> Знает кто-нибудь в чем может быть дело?
<[Raiden]> набери mount и пкажи строку про этот раздел
<hugefishh> "/dev/sda8 on /media/media2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<hugefishh> но это не первоначальный вариант, я несколько раз менял
<[Raiden]> hugefishh: а ls -l на папку покажи на этом разделе
<[Raiden]> и строку из фстаб до кучи )
<hugefishh> UUID=88AC6960AC6949B0 /media/media2/ ntfs-3g defaults,users,fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000,exec,rw 0 0
<hugefishh> drwxr-x---+ 2 root      root       4096 Лют  5 14:25 hugefishh drwxrwxrwx  1 root      root       4096 Лют  5 14:19 media1 drwxrwxrwx  1 hugefishh hugefishh 12288 Лют  5 16:33 media2
<hugefishh> drwxrwxrwx  1 hugefishh hugefishh 12288 Лют  5 16:33 media2
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда, гугльни по точному тексту ошибки стима.
<[Raiden]> у меня так монтируются defaults,nls=utf8,dmask=0,fmask=0111,gid=46 0 0
<[Raiden]> юзер соотв входит в группу 46, помимо других
<[Raiden]> вот стима нету
<hugefishh> так дело в том что ошибка вероятно в монтировании
<[Raiden]> вероятно
<hugefishh> может я указал группу неправильно? я так и не нашел где её определить
<[Raiden]> но я не вижу проблемы. В любом случае , если ругается стим, то искать надо по его ошибке.
<[Raiden]> может, но в теории это не важно с dmask=0000
<hugefishh> так я сразу и начал искать, уперся в вариант с симлинком, но там баг есть
<[Raiden]> какая разница какая группа, если рвх для всех
<hugefishh> мне как-то не везет с линуксом. вчера пришлось на баше скрипт для отключения\включения тачпада писать, а я баш вообще не знал до этого
<[Raiden]> да всем не везёт , все кавыряются как могут. Френдовость около 0 ))
<hugefishh> так на компе все относительно неплохо было, на ноуте дичь пошла совсем =\
<[Raiden]> ты такой не 1 http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864974467574115543/?l=russian
<[Raiden]> Посмотри кстати ид юзера своего
<[Raiden]> он не обязательно 1000
<hugefishh> я был тут
<[Raiden]> echo $UID
<hugefishh> так как смотреть? мне почему-то на ид юзера гугл выдает что угодно кроме нужного
<hugefishh> спасибо
<hugefishh> да не, 1000
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй поменяй в своем фстабе и гид тоже
<[Raiden]> а.. 1000
<[Raiden]> я не так прочитал )
<hugefishh> я и так пробовал
<hugefishh> rw,users,defaults,exec,umask=0 0 0
<hugefishh> и так defaults,users,fmask=0022,dmask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000,exec,rw
<[Raiden]> используй симлинки как нашел или экст4. Или напиши тему на форуме русском. Т.к. у меня нету стима
<hugefishh> а экст4 не могу, у меня винда в дуалбуде
<hugefishh> я думаю запускать диски под екст4 в винде тоже не весело будет
<[Raiden]> я играю в урбан террор 4.2 иногда )
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум, и если знаеш ьинглиш на ресурс стима. Пока не будет овтета - играй в винде.
<hugefishh> я вроде как-то раньше в такое играл, норм
<[Raiden]> надо знать в чем пробелма, что именно стиму не нравится. Прав у тебя хватает
<hugefishh> знаю инглиш относительно, но винда меня совсем не радует, я тут уже столько запарился и настроил что надо, жалко
<hugefishh> оставил только ради автокада, еще пары прог да нескольких игр, что еще под линукс не портнули в стиме
<[Raiden]> Я помню как мне жалко было кидат ьв линейке эльфа спеллсингера в a\s шмоте 78 уровня... Н осча только радуюсь что кинул )
<[Raiden]> Не хочу заниматься антирекламой, но если цель это игры, то просто иди и играй.
<[Raiden]> в лине после решения этой проблемы появится следущая несовместимая с какой-нибудь игрой
<hugefishh> так не только, игры это просто небольшой плюс, чтоб не перезагружаться постоянно
<hugefishh> под линем кодить удобнее, не сидеть же на вижле майкрософтофской
<hugefishh> да и еще куча всяких мелких моментиков, даже сейчас я не жалею что парю себе мозг линуксом
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> hugefishh: а ты ремаун тделал после правки фстаб? )
<[Raiden]> или ребут
<hugefishh> ремаунт делал
<hugefishh> стоит ребут попробовать?
<[Raiden]> hugefishh: вот писанина какая-то,  в коментах пишут что вроде помогало http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/666827316152433246/?l=russian
<[Raiden]> да нет наверное
<hugefishh> и тут я был
<hugefishh> я таки попробую симлинк походу сделать
<hugefishh> хоть это и костыль
<hugefishh> а если симлинк делать, то сначала идет папку куда делается?
<hugefishh> типа ln "путь куда" "откуда"
<[Raiden]> наоборот
<hugefishh> ага, спасибо, и больше ничего писать не надо?
<hugefishh> и папку удалять или оставить первоначальную?
<[Raiden]> папку над опренести, а на её месте должен быть симлинк
<[Raiden]> указывать ничего , если только ключик -s , это значает симлинк. Хотя может и по умолчанию симлинк делается.
<hugefishh> матюгается...
<hugefishh> а мб под рутом?
<[Raiden]> может просто симлинки не работают на нтфс?
<[Raiden]> я не делал )
<[Raiden]> либо ты там реально прав не имеешь на этом разделе
<hugefishh> все пишут, что работают
<hugefishh> а права то прописаны
<[Raiden]> если бы имел, судо не надо было бы
<hugefishh> ну я еще попробую пару вариантов а если не поможет, вдруг через судо заработает?
<[Raiden]> файл попробуй создать, без судо. touch /path/test
<[Raiden]> файл создаётся на нфтс или тоже ругань?
<hugefishh> так через немо создает
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> ну тогда не права )
<hugefishh> не допускается создавать жёсткие ссылки на каталоги
<hugefishh> dj xt ujdjhbn
<hugefishh> вот что говорит
<hugefishh> а с ключом -s нормально пошло, вот блин
<hugefishh> но оно не работает
<hugefishh> наоборот надо было места откуда\куда
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> [20:38:18] [+hugefishh]типа ln "путь куда" "откуда"
<[Raiden]> [20:38:42] [[Raiden]]наоборот
<hugefishh> вот и нет, именно так
<hugefishh> или может мы не понимаем друг друга
<hugefishh> но сначала шла папка на нтфс, потом изначальная стима
<[Raiden]> сначала идёт реальаня папка, потом название симлинка.
<[Raiden]> ln -s что куда
<hugefishh> ну вероятно я все перепутал, но сейчас все заработало
<hugefishh> ура!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<[Raiden]> всё сломано
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> конец света близится...
<[Raiden]> после того как нибиру так и не врезалось, уже не так страшно )
<Sergey_IT> не скажи... сегодня компиз (дурацкий) в 14.04 сломали... но к вечеру починили... а будет только хуже
<[Raiden]> ты как знающий основы конига или не только, должен понимать чем готовый продукт отличается от неготового )
<[Raiden]> кодинга*
<[Raiden]> хотя с тем чт оможет быть хуже я согласен.
<Sergey_IT> дело не в кодинге, а в людях
<[Raiden]> да в чем угодно может быть дело. ПРоблемы продукта который называется альфа2 - это проблемы того кто взялся ег оиспользовать, даже если дальше будет ещё хуже )
<[Raiden]> Ну а чт окасается юнити и компиза, то этого следовало ожидать ещё пару лет назад. Или чего-то подобного
<[Raiden]> если учесть что дальше будет некст возможно без компиза, то его доработка вообще не имеет смысла )
<denis21> Ребят, а есть какие нить грабли при репликации mysql мастер-мастер
<[Raiden]> хотя переход на qt и свой софт - nfrjt z ,s yt vju ghtlcrfpfn mrjulf .ybnb njkmrj gjzdbkjcm/
<denis21> В случае если один тупо муск, а второй перкона.
<[Raiden]> omg
<denis21> ?
<[Raiden]> ждите ответа.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> denis21: Тебе лучше найти какой-то ресурс по бд , веб и т.д.
<denis21> Не осталось тут сисадминов?)
<[Raiden]> а я даже не знаю
<Sergey_IT> а почему здесь должны быть сисадмины
<[Raiden]> десяток бы не помешал
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> им здесь скучно будет... да и тупых юзеров у них и на работе достаточно
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: ты не представляешь насколько ты прав
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, почему не представляю? Сам такой юзер )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Передай твоему админу мои соболезнования.
<Sergey_IT> я с ним не общаюсь... он линукса не знает (. А главный админ ДОСа не знает (
<[Raiden]> http://mir-politika.ru/9677-v-sochi-nayden-tualet-k-kotoromu-nevozmozhno-pridatsya-foto.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39019
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39017
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-06
<nolka> вопрос такой
<nolka> вчера компилил spring engine
<nolka> скомпилил, запустил checkinstall -D
<nolka> пакет собрался, установился
<nolka> все без ошибок, но когда Я пишу в командной строке spring, Мне говорят, что spring не установлен, и его ннада установить
<nolka> Это в мейкфайле не прописано правило создания ссылок?
<nolka> руками сделать?))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а твой спринг лежит или ссылка на него в одной из PATH?
<nolka> кхмм.... сейчас попробую проверить)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/801445
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/5/1/0/0/0/f4a44a1cf69c52d7371f6337408.jpg
<oles> [Raiden], а что такого удивительного в новости про сони и макос?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не все наверное знали что такое было. И до кучи это признание некоей уникальности сони и качества её продуктов.
<[Raiden]> или определенного шарма её продуктов, если можно так выразиться )
<oles> [Raiden], ты фанат сони?
<[Raiden]> Нет, у меня нету ни 1 их устрйоства.
<[Raiden]> Я просто понимаю почему Джобсу они нравились.
<oles> сони мерзкие корпорасты, все что могу о них сказать
<[Raiden]> возможно в этом году появится первое. Хочу попробовать сменить смартфон от самсунг на что-то другое
<oles> на айфон?)
<[Raiden]> нет, я хочу устройство на андройде.
<[Raiden]> айфо нотпадает втоматически.
<oles> почему
<[Raiden]> У тебя много вопросов. ПОтому, что эта ос решает все мои проблемы. И тот набор софта котоырй под неё доступен.
<oles> ну ок
<[Raiden]> И кустомайз тоже нравится. Я как-то месяц пользовался яндекс шеллом, например )
<oles> а что тока месяц
<[Raiden]> м перенос файлов возможен без айтюнса. И софт находится в меню приложений, а не тупо на столе как в иос.
<[Raiden]> если что - ты сам спросил )
<[Raiden]> oles: ТОлько месяц, т.к. захотелось другого. Я остановился на nova launcher.
<oles> гм ну ладно кому что, по мне так андроид еще пилить и пилить
<oles> по крайней мере контроль качества софта на маркете надо сильно повысить
<[Raiden]> урбан террор 4.2 с последней обновкой стал ничего. Я перестал промахиваться после 4.1
<andrex> mva,
<mva> andrex:
<andrex> mva, блдня верни нам :D
<andrex> блудня*
<mva> его нету в IRC
<mva> либо он сменил ник после отваливания
<andrex> а к шеллу доступ есть?
<andrex> а то скай уже все логины забыл))
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/bill-gates-windows-8-1.html
<teddyp1cker> вопрос есть к знатокам
<teddyp1cker> есть ли на линуксе софт который примерно это - http://goo.gl/TJUhRX делает?
<teddyp1cker> по хоткею чтобы работал
<[Raiden]> не встречал, есть таблицы символов с копипастом
<Kyshtynbai> Ку"
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле - Ку!
<artus> туц, есть кито ? аль спят все?
<Kyshtynbai> я не сплю :) .
<artus> мммм, с зпулами общался?
<Kyshtynbai> Честно говоря, даже не слышал про такое :( .
<artus> аррр :(
<Kyshtynbai> Юзал хтось winscp для посылания файла с виндовых машын на бубунты? На бубунтовой машыне юникодные русские имена в этой самой winscp кракозябрами показываются. Или может другой кто знает клиент для посыла по ssh?
<Kyshtynbai> А, всё, понял.
<artus> стало чтоль кодировку выставить? ))
<Kyshtynbai> она там в настройках сессии выставляется, а они я нипонял где сначала:).
<artus> ар, что ж ты так моск то взрываеш :) ты териториально какая область?
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле? Мааасква я.
<artus> я б скзав що западенець :D
<artus> будеш ты мне тут сказки расказывать :)
<Kyshtynbai> неее. я просто Подервянского малость переслушал, гыгы).
<artus> нуу, я б сказал что как минимум русский язык тебе не преподавали в школе :D
<artus> пааатаамуштааа же-ше  же-ж
<Kyshtynbai> гыгыгы. на самом деле я могу и нормально писать, но так-то веселее!
<artus> вобщем отмазка не канает :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе :).
<matrixd> сап убунтач
<matrixd> с stm32f401 никто не имел дело?
<UNIm95> matrixd: http://habrahabr.ru/post/211578/
<matrixd> UNIm95: там stm32f407, как я понял для моего freertos не проканает
<artus> ужс, там ругательства непонятные ващеееващееее
<matrixd> черт, как раз статью писать закончил про то как шить stm32f401 discovery под линухами. И кодить под нее в eclipse
<artus> а я, а я .... :D
<artus> а я пааачти доделал мегастанок, воот
<matrixd> artus: что за станок? по работе?
<artus> 3 на полтора, консольный
<matrixd> UNIm95: впрочем спасибо. сейчас попробую, вдруг прокатит
<UNIm95> matrixd: если честно то узрел имя контроллера и вспомнил что в рсс-ке видел
<UNIm95> вот и сбросил
<Sergey_IT> artus, кино, как работает, покажешь?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ага, на следуйщей неделе думаю уже покрасим и сниму видявку
<artus> 3я и самая удачная конструкция :D нестыдно и показать :D
<Sergey_IT> удачная обычно 3-я версия и бывает )
<artus> ну просто первый был ооочень большой :D а к 3му уже и нюансы отшлифовалис и с конкретной конструкццией определились
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению, сейчас до 3-ей версии не всякий проект доживает
<[Raiden]> или к счастью
<artus> паатамушто сдуваютцо быстро, слабаки :)
<Sergey_IT> не, деньги крадут
<artus> я ток к 3му научился варить так что нестыдно и показать и :D
<artus> правда и начал учитцо на предедущем, но то такое, мелочи :)
<artus> ээх, чую неуспею я на хондочку скопить, приудетцо к началу сезона китайченка брать на поучитцо, а там глядиш к концу сезона и сменю на че нить повкуснее
<Sergey_IT> двухколесное?
<artus> ага
<Sergey_IT> ой не надо (. Опасно это
<artus> хотел или honda cb400 или honda hornet 400 взять, нооо не успею :(
<artus> ой да ладно, опасно это запускать мой токарный станок :D я поначалу вообще за стеной пряталсо
<artus> ну и опасно это на тросике в мизинец толщиной на высоту 4х метров поднимать полторы тонны железа
<Sergey_IT> имел знакомых, родственников... которых уже нет из-за 2-х-коленых
<artus> ну ты же не маленький, сам понимаешь что подписать под это дело 4х колесных можн оневпример больше, давече вон дядьке жинки всю морду его опеля разворотила "угол-градуса эдак в 140 - часть мочеполовой системы" которая ни по
<artus> зеркалам ни смотрит, ни на знаки, ни ваааще ниначто
<artus> так что
<Sergey_IT> это да, но вероятность меньше
<artus>  дык какраз наоборот
<artus> если думать головой, вероятность пропетлять от тупняков водятлов в консервах выше :)
<artus> если конечно быть готовым к неожиданностям и думать за них )
<Sergey_IT> приходится )
<artus> чего только стояли мои первые выезды на машине :D не, все цивильно конечно было, но там забыл поворотник, там сунулся немного не туда, там матом кроеш окружающих лиц альтернативной одаренности которых неточно прочитать,
<artus> которых вообще понять невозможно
<Sergey_IT> такие и здесь появляются )
<artus> самый экстрим для меня был когда я оттормаживался летя с горы, а уклончик там совсем не кислый, в задницу ниве :D которая колом встала передомной, ну ниче, пол метра ешо осталось до бампера, и даже в штанах сухо было :D
<[Raiden]> у меня какой-то новый глюк появился. В ютубе кнопка плей\пауза не нажимается или не каждый раз
<artus> а ролик во флеше или хтмл?
<[Raiden]> хтмл
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно в обоих
<artus> кстати бьужики, вопрос , меня одного хтмл бесит своими тормозами в фуллскрин? потому что с флешом проблем вообще никаких
<artus> если глючит плеер эт в хтмл скорее всего онли
<[Raiden]> да, во флеше вроде ок
<artus> глючный вобщем плеер на тытубе хтмльный, он и в форточках так же себя ведет, в хроме как минимум точно
<[Raiden]> http://www.riasv.ru/entry/62679/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-07
<Anch665> кто может помочь с маршрутизацией?
<[Raiden]> гугли примеры , все спят
<Anch665> не могу ни чего найти
<Anch665> может хотябы направление дадите.
<Anch665> есть 3 и 2 сети, 1 сеть(винда и Linux1 и keenetic), вторая сеть yota и linux2
<Anch665> linux 1 и linux2 объеженены с помощью openvpn
<Anch665> нужно достучаться с винды до linux2, причем и по vnc и  по SSH
<Anch665> сейчас могу достучаться по ssh банально: putty user@linux1, затем ssh user@linux2
<Anch665> по идее можно построить маршрут или вообще построить ssh тунель, но что-то ни чего в голову не лезет
<artus> какие тут ужсы по ночам то проскакивают :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта на testing ветке дебиана сделана?
<oles> JohnDoe_71Rus, unstable
<oles> хотя нет вроде тестинг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: то есть если обновить дебиан до тестинг получу почти убунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по свежести пакетов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непонятно только, обновления безопасности разве в тестинг не попадают?
<oles> JohnDoe_71Rus, примерно
<oles> JohnDoe_71Rus, должны попадать
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/10150199
<_d4vid> ky
<_d4vid> http://uh.cx/hor39 android emulator
<UNIm95> За четыре года количество народа упало в 3 раза =(
<UNIm95> Я про этот канал
<UNIm95> За чатом кто следит?
<UNIm95> Может пофлудим?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я олимпиаду смотрел. Некогда было флудить.
<[Raiden]> Спад интереса к линукс некоторый есть у хомячков.
<UNIm95> А черт. Совсем про эту вещицу забыл
<[Raiden]> Факел горел как надо.
<[Raiden]> )
<mayday> скорее спад на irc чем на линукс)
<[Raiden]> может и так
<[Raiden]> в целом, я не понимаю зачем вообще существуют ирк сервера после изобретения джабера
<UNIm95> Надеюсь что только ирк.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:
<UNIm95> А зачем менять что-либо рабочее?
<mayday> наверно новые пользователи даже не знают что такое ирц, а старые просто ушли :)
<[Raiden]> ты наверное ещё ходишь в советской школьной форме, причем везде.
<[Raiden]> зачем менять рабочее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> работает != актуально
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  В плане актуально? для вконтакта XMPP уже старевший.
<UNIm95> устаревший*
<[Raiden]> я вконтакт не считаю чатом, хотя может быть и так.
<[Raiden]> у меня его даже нету
<[Raiden]> а вот жабер есть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: У вконтакта был свой жаббер сервер. теперь он вырублен как уставерший
<UNIm95> устаревший*
<[Raiden]> А причем тут вообще вконтакт?
<[Raiden]> джабер функционально может заменить ирц
<[Raiden]> причм тут блогосоцсеть
<UNIm95> Социалочки заменяют ирк/жаббер/ютуб
<[Raiden]> если предположить что вконтакт может это всё заменить, то гда согласен, джабер тоже должен уйти )
<[Raiden]> Это не отменяет моег онепонивания почему люди использую ирц
<[Raiden]> я просто по памяти )
<[Raiden]> Вообще, я соцсети рассматриваю как некое нерилтайм общение. Поэтому для меня чаты это отдельное.
<UNIm95> Я не понимаю плюсов жаббера перед иркой
<[Raiden]> джаббер имет функцию пейджера
<[Raiden]> ирц - нет
<[Raiden]> есть кастыли типа ботов или мемосерва, но это неудобно
<[Raiden]> в общем джаббер - это аськоирц
<[Raiden]> с возможностью звука\видео до кучи
<UNIm95> Что за функция пейджера?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я могу открыть приватное окно с тобой и написа тьсообщение даже если ты оффлайн.
<UNIm95> + многие части жаббера тоже написаны костыльно а не прописаны в rfc
<[Raiden]> как в аське
<[Raiden]> или мейлагенте ))
<UNIm95> Так в аське не всегда сообщения доходили
<UNIm95> Кстати есть русский чат убунты?
<UNIm95> в жаббере?
<[Raiden]> на джабер орг ру  ест ькомната убунты, там правда дети в основном.
<[Raiden]> неофициальаня комната.
<[Raiden]> Официальной нет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  как подключится к комнате жаббер сервера не имея на этом серваке аккаунта? жаббер вроде же децентрализирован.
<[Raiden]> в клиенте обычн оесть поиск комнат, там можно указать сервер и поискать комнату
<[Raiden]> других вариантов я не знаю , у меня 3-4 комнаты с одного
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  А почему все равно регистрироваться надо?
<[Raiden]> В первый раз или на каждом сервере?
<UNIm95> на каждом
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<UNIm95> у меня есть акки на jabber.ru и gmail
<UNIm95> и все равно регайся где-то еще
<[Raiden]> даже если предположить что это так, что сомнительно. То в ирц так же. Так что такая преполагаемая проблема не является недостатком перед ирц.
<vamadir> в продолжении темы... Ну для меня irc простой, легкий, реалтайм клиент. Да и народ который в ирке сидит, побольшей части вменяемый, мало тролинга, флуда и тд и тп. Да и работает на любом интернете(gprs, dialup)
<UNIm95> Народ вопрос совсем не про убунту
<vamadir> :) да я так.... разговор поддержать
<UNIm95> У кого в гольфе 5 проблемы со светом в багажнике? При полном открытии багажника свет гаснет. при полуоткрытом состоянии свет горит
<[Raiden]> лол
<UNIm95> Что лол?
<UNIm95> я понять не могу
<vamadir> народ, а фидонет еще существует?
<[Raiden]> vamadir: наверное да. На лоре недавн опроскакивал набор софта. Ведь кто-то его делает...
<vamadir> блин. как школьные годы вспоминаются... и модем шумящий по ночам. Жаль только что сейчас у меня нет стацонарного телефона. Так бы попробывал вспомнить :)
<[Raiden]> я помню как будил людей модемом.
<[Raiden]> то ббска уже давн оне работает. А полазить хотелось имено ночью.
<UNIm95> Есть ирк канал по авторемонту?
<[Raiden]> то у фидошной ноды всё накрылось, а он спит.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<matrixd> а я ночью сидел ибо дешевле было...
<matrixd> фидо? знакомые слова
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Если учесть, что мы на канале линукс, то предлагаю костыльчик в виде налобного фонарика.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  мы же не гентушники
<vamadir> :) нда.... фидо. блин а какая сейчас максимальная скорость по модему? точка-точка
<[Raiden]> сча есть ип-ноды, давно
<[Raiden]> а модемы наверное так и остались 56700 или 58000 бод, или даже 64к, я уж и не помню.
<[Raiden]> С тех пор адсл стало массовым... )
<[Raiden]> другая технология
<vamadir> [Raiden]: а можно по подробнее про ноды
<[Raiden]> Я слышал армия китая всё ещё использует диалап. Из соображений секретности в том числе. В интервью какой-то фирмы делающей модемы.
<vamadir> или как это правильно называется, я бы погуглил
<[Raiden]> vamadir: ну есть программы клиенты, забирают почту без дозвона по ип, через инет. Куда уж подробнее
<[Raiden]> где найти и как подписаться - не ко мне.
<[Raiden]> Я лет 10 не интересовался или даже 14.
<vamadir> ладно, посмотрим :)
<siberiannerd> я чувствую себя обманутым и преданным разработчиками и коммунити, говоря о текущем опыте от графического окружения, где мне получить психиатрическую помощь в связи с этим?
<siberiannerd> есть те, кто самостоятельно справился с неприятием gtk3, каким образом?
<vamadir> ставь awesome
<[Raiden]> У меня было такое ощущение 2 года назад. Я где-то месяц ковырял гном3. И даже сильно привык к превью , поправил пару жс расширений. Н опотом понял что не моё и судя по томоу куда они двигаются, с каждой версией всё больше будет не моё.
<[Raiden]> И убежал на кде.
<siberiannerd> vamadir, это же wm
<vamadir> siberiannerd: ну дак ты про графическое окружение говорил, я подумал гном не устраевает. поэтому и предложил
<vamadir> лично мне очень понравлся awesome
<siberiannerd> ну может быть я неверное представлял себе, что графическое окружение отличается от оконного менеджера, возможно имела место моя неточность
<vamadir> siberiannerd: а вообще, некоторые мои знакомые смотрят в сторону qt
<siberiannerd> я не разделяю
<vamadir> :) ну не знаю...
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: Убежал на xfce
<siberiannerd> vamadir, а у вас есть мобильный телефон с bluetooth? вот вы как в awesome, из консолей с обексом контактируете? просто любопытно
<siberiannerd> UNIm95, тот же вопрос, лень выдумывать другой =)
<[Raiden]> xfce ещё предстоит преход на гтк3 , если конечн оавтор не захочет перейти на qt, как авторы lxde. В общем жизнь будет веселой. И при любом выборе конечно оно останется скорее всего в разделе light , а не в разделе "я конкурент для виндовс и осх"
<siberiannerd> и да, он никуда не денется от гтк3
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: синезуба нет.
<siberiannerd> а кроме того, у меня двоякое впечатление складывается о разработчиках и их приоритетах, чисто субъективное, глядя на thunar я никогда не понимал почему не pcmanfm
<[Raiden]> в финсокой джола, и юнити некст будет разработка на кути\кумл. Точнее уже есть. Есть несколько новых сред пишущихся на qt - можно найти на опеннете.
<vamadir> а я всегда хотел тотал командер. а не тунары и пакманфм
<vamadir> поэтому и пользуюсь mc
<[Raiden]> возможно с фейлом гнома придёт и закат гтк.
<siberiannerd> для этого всегда был mc?
<siberiannerd> [Raiden], с ваших слов мерещится мне и закат qt
<siberiannerd> хотя нет, субъективно он всегда был как раз там для меня
<[Raiden]> из гуйных 2-панельников более менее не вызывающие тошноту - это double commander  и krusader.
<[Raiden]> первый реализован на гтк и кути, второй только на кути
<vamadir> ну придет закат чеголибо. Значит появится что то новое. Я вот жду когда xorg перестанут пихать
<siberiannerd> просто как ни крути, как ни играй в толерантность, у меня не получается избавиться от моральной травмы
<[Raiden]> закат кути можег произойти, если бы скажем линукс сколапсировал. Но сомнительно. Т.к. это кроссплатформенный тулкит и количество платформ расширяется.
<vamadir> siberiannerd: эм.... а на гихабе ничего нет?
<vamadir> *гитхабе
<[Raiden]> не в ближайшее 10-летие.
<siberiannerd> vamadir, а я не знаю, а там бывает что-то, что не надо собирать руками и постоянно вбивать чопики под костыли?
<vamadir> siberiannerd: да бывает. Но редко
<siberiannerd> [Raiden], а по поводу kde, нет ли завуалированного стремления пересадить меня на 3д ускорение?
<[Raiden]> сейчас в кути5 наоборот закладываются всякие штуки на будущее. ) возможно этот тулкит переживёт и гну\линукс и десктопы.
<siberiannerd> давно не видел
<[Raiden]> siberiannerd: в отличие от гнома 3 и Юнити,  часть эффектов могут работать через xrender , без OpenGL , либо могут быт ьотключены полностью. Включая налету по хоткею.
<siberiannerd> приятно знать, пока рассматриваю для себя 3 варианта в 2 группах: fvwm/fluxbox или kde
<[Raiden]> можеш ьи лхде рассмотреть. панельку можно по вкусу поменять :)
<vamadir> эхх....а мне кде почему то не нравится.... еще c 2000x
<siberiannerd> старый кде был по-моему ок, пока не навернули все эти тяжеленные рюшечки
<siberiannerd> но линус одобряет вроде
<siberiannerd> до гнома 2.24 я тусовался с кедами
<[Raiden]> линукс убегал с гнома на хфце, потом на кде. ПОтом вроде убежал и с кде.
<siberiannerd> (в 2.24 появились вкладки для наутилусов)
<vamadir> а swesome как?
<siberiannerd> да я не сильно понимаю в чём разница, для меня они все fluxbox, а у fvwm код крутой
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь чиста вм. К тому же крайне тяжело найти вм сравнимый функционально с квин и по уддобству его настройки, без конфигов и хавту.
<vamadir> ну мне нравится то что там окна раскидываются
<siberiannerd> но сейчас не те времена, когда на ноуте у человека, который что-то в жизни делает (иногда срочно) может на постоянной основе крутиться менеджер окон
<siberiannerd> это исключительно моё мнение
<sneres> не надо 2-х панельников тхунар и пцфман наше всё
<[Raiden]> не, ну по вкусу. Есть те кто юзает 1 вм или с какой-нить панелькой и фм.
<[Raiden]> )
<siberiannerd> вот! интерес, с какой панелькой?
<[Raiden]> берем опенбокс , fbpanel и фм от хфце. Во твам и де.
<vamadir> tint2
<siberiannerd> =)
<siberiannerd> де - это интеграция
<vamadir> tint2+conky+awesome
<siberiannerd> я ненавижу конки лол, падение начиналось с мелочей
<[Raiden]> ну по хорошему да. С интерграцией пробелмы. особенн оесли навится част ьпрограмм на гтк, часть ан кути )
<[Raiden]> и самые интегрированыне это опять же кде и гном3
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<siberiannerd> на стационарном рабочем месте можно вм, но на ноуте просто не вижу я этого
<[Raiden]> допустим в кде есть програма работы с архивами ark , если я просмотрю в ней архив и в нём будет книга fb2 , то я увижу её в превью ариватора. Т.к. он имеет интеграцию с программой okular
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> такое строя своё де на базе какого-нить вм не получишь
<vamadir> кстати а как насчет Enlightenment?
<siberiannerd> в mate всё ещё куда ни шло, но уже gtk3 добро выглядит странно, скажем totem без иконок лол
<siberiannerd> vamadir, wm
<[Raiden]> у мате и соотф форка метасити есть некотоыре проблемы в работе с 2 мониторами. И хз будет ли кто это чинить в ближайшую пятилетку.
<siberiannerd> к тому же издалека кажущийся излишне навороченным, помню как увидел скрин первого релиза и подумал о маке
<[Raiden]> + их так же ждёт расколбас с переходом на гтк3
<siberiannerd> будь у них дела чуть получше, я бы задонатил
<[Raiden]> если говорить о форках гнома, ну или то что им является на данный момент. То самые живучие наверное будут циннамон и Юнити ) Последняя правда от гномовских технологий хочет свалит ьв пользу своих.
<siberiannerd> я неиллюзорно сталкиваюсь с потерей производительности с gtk3
<[Raiden]> и сам гном видимо не умрёт ни при каком раскладе, т.к. Шапка содержит разработчиков и в теории он может жить вечно как в случае успеха, так и в случае нулевог оинтереса :)
<siberiannerd> хуже этого только избавление меня от чекбоксов
<siberiannerd> всё в угоду рюшечкам и перетелефонам и ноутам без клавиатур
<siberiannerd> а тех кто всю жизнь жил и работал, иногда даже контрибутил, репортил баги и так далее и тому подобное
<siberiannerd> оставили за бортом
<[Raiden]> ну, вообще, проблемы производительности , это иногда и пробелма актуальности железа. Мой первый комп наверное всё ещё мог бы работать, но он не смог бы наверное даже ядро загрузить современное, не то что гуи.
<[Raiden]> Иногда прост оприходит время апгрейда.
<[Raiden]> )
<siberiannerd> теперь при копировании ссылки из firefox'овской строки наличие в буфере http(s):// не считается багом, наличие того, что ты не планировал класть в буфер обмена
<siberiannerd> и так во всём
<vamadir> я вот тут подумал, что с развитием интернета и мощностей пк. Думаю в ПК будет достатточно браузера. Ведь есть уже облачные де. Вроде как и игры на opengl через браузер тоже есть
<siberiannerd> никогда не будет облачной оси
<siberiannerd> ну разве что когда весь наш шарик станет большим компьютером
<[Raiden]> vamadir: Так думаешь не только ты, можно вспомнить хромос. И говорят хромбуки неплохо улетают с прилавков.
<[Raiden]> Я правда не думаю что покупатели этих устройств используют их как замену основного пк.
<[Raiden]> скорее как компаньона
<[Raiden]> деешвая, легкая, мобильная хрень, не заменитель.
<siberiannerd> мне вот интересно, кто-нибудь вообще связывался с прошивкой процессоров за производством инфинеон современных
<siberiannerd> а ещё плачут про АНБ
<siberiannerd> телефон должен звонить
<siberiannerd> этого уже слишком много, говоря о ненужном, даже в телефоне за 3 копейки
<siberiannerd> баловство повсеместное какое-то творится
<[Raiden]> вообще просто , рынок меняется. И люди разные. КТо-то будет использовать облака, кто-то нет. Я имею несколько ,но использую редко как файлообменник.
<[Raiden]> не как хранилище с постоянным доступом.
<siberiannerd> конечно меняется, линукс был лучше, когда его было непросто накатить
<siberiannerd> в плане приоритетов
<siberiannerd> теперь же приоритеты логичным образом устремлены в сторону баловства
<vamadir> http://rutube.ru/video/e9bb89399d96036b5dc744d06d1600e2/         ыы  :)
<[Raiden]> в плане гуи сча всех колбасит, т.к. много мобильного железа ) И одни просто пишут под него ос, как это делает нокиа\джолла или  гугл со своим андройдом.
<[Raiden]> а другие пытаются родить из десктопной ос хренотень для всего
<siberiannerd> причём параллельно шла и идёт резкая популяризация раби, питона
<siberiannerd> а потом ты смотришь в багтрак и на нетворк-менеджеры всякие и поражаешься как такое можно было наколбасить
<siberiannerd> конечно, зачем учить перл, на нём же все околосистемные прокладки реализуют какие-то дураки
<siberiannerd> давайте лучше на питоне напишем всё что надо и не надо
<siberiannerd> и бажный раби кинем в массы неокрепших умов
<[Raiden]> гном пытаетяс жить на js , кде будет развивать тему qml - что фактически является js+qt.
<siberiannerd> пхп было мало
<siberiannerd> всё это очень грустно, жаль что мало кому заметно
<[Raiden]> на питоне у меня счейчас только 1 программа - cherrytree
<[Raiden]> хотя я особо не задумывался, може и ещё есть
<siberiannerd> си сложный, давайте никогда не будем на нём писать в магазин приложений, а то мало бабла заработаем, а так каждый прохожий зарелизит нам приложуху и мы заработаем бабла
<siberiannerd> в этом суть текущих приоритетов, влиять на эту логику суждений могли только те, кто делал гуи-инсталлеры для домохозяек, они не видели дальше своих благих намерений =)
<[Raiden]> в кубунте магазин приложений заменяет muon-discover
<siberiannerd> а синаптик же жтк онли или я что-то путаю? )
<vamadir> народ отключить отключение экрана в консоле?
<vamadir> *как
<siberiannerd> а по какому событию выключается?
<vamadir> по времени
<UNIm95> vamadir: А какая у тебя среда рабочего стола?
<vamadir> консоль
<siberiannerd> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<[Raiden]> синаптик -да. Черритри я кстаи использую в кде, а она на гтк2.
<[Raiden]> на pygtk
<siberiannerd> =)
<[Raiden]> для синаптика есть замена в виде muon )
<siberiannerd> ну-ка поинтересуюсь что это такое
<vamadir> siberiannerd: спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Muon-Package-Management-Suite_3.png
<siberiannerd> [Raiden], ну там ведь тоже можно же смотреть по кастомному состоянию пакеты? типа там сломанные
<siberiannerd> кде набирает балл
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: кедам ускорить работу аконади и непомука.
<[Raiden]> правда это довольно молодая вещь и бывают глючки. Что задбавн ов этом линуксе. Ты используешь ос которой не один десяток лет, а некоторый софт делающий тривиальыне вещи всё ещё свежий.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> и уменьшить ресурсопотребление.
<siberiannerd> UNIm95, как и гонять на бегу wm на рабочем ноуте
<siberiannerd> если без 3д ускорения и не миллиард оперативки бы жрало... уже норм былоб
<UNIm95> не понял
<siberiannerd> ну я соглашаюсь, но альтернатив не густо
<[Raiden]> кде кстати местами модульный. например можно устанвоить опенбокс и выбрать в системсеттингс мышкой, что хочеш ьпо умолчанию опенбокс. А плазма является отдельным процессом и ест ькак минимум 1 заменитель , называется be::shell
<UNIm95> может mate кто профинансирует
<siberiannerd> если бы он не был утопией - я бы сейчас же законтрибутил
<siberiannerd> задонатил
<siberiannerd> там и живу какбы
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: Где там?
<siberiannerd> в мате
<[Raiden]> может и профинансируют. Его включили в федору и включат в репы 14.04 убунты. МОжет и найдутся донатчики или кодеры ) Но я бы не ставил на это много денег :)
<UNIm95> Для нормальной поддержки нужен прогер с полным рабочим днём.
<siberiannerd> и не один
<UNIm95> Это верно.
<siberiannerd> ещё и озабоченный
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: не озабоченный а хороший
<vamadir> :)
<siberiannerd> неизвестно что лучше
<UNIm95> Кстати мате вроде в составе тестинга деба появился
<UNIm95> или сида
<siberiannerd> я готов ждать и донатить пока он входит в ум, если он не тратит донаты на чуждые мне приоритеты
<[Raiden]> Если рассматривать выбор е как ставку некую на будущее, то это конечн осложновато )
<UNIm95> Какого е?
<UNIm95> е17?
<[Raiden]> могу только сказать, что крайне редко устаревшие проекты форкнутые станвоились популярней текущих. МОжно вспомнит ьот же кде3 , ос2, биос , что угодно.
<[Raiden]> то что кажется старым сейчас, крайне мало имеет шансов перестать таким быть.
<siberiannerd> ну каким-то образом удалось несколько лет жить на гноме мне например
<vamadir> угу
<vamadir> я на хноме 90х
<vamadir> *с
<siberiannerd> мне нравилось что у меня помимо sshfs и scp есть наутилус, где есть такой же функционал
<siberiannerd> очень легко уворачиваться от костылей и багов
<[Raiden]> не, ну ты можеш ьи дальше жить на мате и радоваться каждому положительному изменению. Вот только врятли все будут делать так же. Т.е. будет некий клуб любителей. Даже сейчас ос2 кто-то ковыряет - как пример.
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: А сейчас что нет?
<siberiannerd> UNIm95, попробую объяснить, но нужна интерактивность, тоже mate? какой проигрыватель видео?
<siberiannerd> аудио?
<UNIm95> Их переименованный тотем
<UNIm95> или у них его нет?
<siberiannerd> показать как мой тотем выглядит?
<siberiannerd> нету
<siberiannerd> они ДЕ форкают
<vamadir> а может проще свою сборку собрать?
<siberiannerd> http://ovrload.ru/t/18086_clipboard.jpg
<vamadir> эх ... ладно я спать. скоро 7 утра :) .всем спок
<siberiannerd> надо расчехлять добро смотреть на кеды без виртуалок, вдруг это спасение, линус говорил гном для умственно отсталых, вдруг умствено подгонит =)
<UNIm95> siberiannerd:  жестко
<siberiannerd> это не беда, беда в неуловимой барабашке, которая прячется где-то между сетью и драйвером видео интел
<UNIm95> заинтриговал
<siberiannerd> да, и такое бывает у отмороженных вроде меня
<siberiannerd> смотрю с самбы сериальчик, бах - настаёт копец всему живому, если был фулскрин vlc/mplayer/totem/etc
<siberiannerd> проблемы кэшей?
<siberiannerd> самбы?
<siberiannerd> драйвера интел?
<siberiannerd> вероятность падает до минимума если primusrun
<UNIm95> siberiannerd ноут? десктоп?
<siberiannerd> хардваре целое
<siberiannerd> пытался логи писать в момент падения - чистота
<siberiannerd> я даже виндоус скачал проверить что к чему
<siberiannerd> так вот там всё ок
<siberiannerd> пока что я думаю что стал жертвой АНБ ну или как-то схоже протекла у меня крыша, раз у меня такие дикие проблемы
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: повторю вопрос. Ноут или десктоп?
<siberiannerd> надо эти всякие волшебные дебаги делать, а это я только в юности мог настолько сложными и малознакомыми вещами бесстрашно заниматься
<siberiannerd> ноут
<UNIm95> диоды капслока, нумлока и скроллока есть?
<siberiannerd> да всё мёртвое
<siberiannerd> как горело так и остаётся
<siberiannerd> и даже более изощрённые вещи не помогают
<UNIm95> только интеловая видюха?
<siberiannerd> нет, нвидиа есть
<siberiannerd> с ней на прокладке вероятность близка к нулю
<siberiannerd> происходит несколько месяцев уже, можно утверждать о чистоте этого вывода
<UNIm95> Turbocore есть? у интеловай видюхи?
<siberiannerd> а чо ет
<UNIm95> изменение частоты видюхи в зависимости от нагрузки
<siberiannerd> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<UNIm95> лучше скажи модель процессора
<siberiannerd> я с лёту не посмотрю на её фичи
<siberiannerd> и5 2410м
<UNIm95> на http://ark.intel.com можно глянуть
<siberiannerd> о спс
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: поздравляю ты второй в клубе
<siberiannerd> не могу сказать что рад, но спасибо =)
<UNIm95> у меня при TeamFortress2 и флеше с ютубом температура процессора достигает критической и ноут виснет.
<siberiannerd> с температурой всё нормально у меня
<UNIm95> а если только teamfortress по температура выше 80 не побымается
<siberiannerd> флеш виснет на ютубе сам по себе, но не наглушняк
<siberiannerd> это старая тема уже
<UNIm95> подымается*
<siberiannerd> ноут был у тебя с предустановленной виндой?
<UNIm95> у тебя какая верси убунты?
<siberiannerd> я ща версию с АНБ проверяю кстати
<siberiannerd> или с браком
<UNIm95> да но отказался и получил деньги обратно
<siberiannerd> 13.04
<siberiannerd> я брал без винды
<UNIm95> а у меня 12.04
<siberiannerd> с фридосом
<siberiannerd> есть у меня одна конспирологическая теория
<siberiannerd> что была партия серых ноутов, где был брак какой-то или реально же АНБ =)
<UNIm95> проблема более проста
<UNIm95> интел слишком херово пилит энерго потребление железа
<siberiannerd> есть косвенные аргументы против
<UNIm95> я температуру не датчиком мерял а рукой
<siberiannerd> ну у меня выше 60ти в этот момент не было ни рукой, ни датчиком
<UNIm95> датчики могут врать
<siberiannerd> я переукладывал охлаждение и оно спроектировано достаточным
<siberiannerd> даже на глазок
<siberiannerd> уверен, что проблема не в температуре
<siberiannerd> а горячее оно у тебя потому что тим фортресс
<siberiannerd> а у меня нечему в этот момент нагревать
<UNIm95> у меня регулярно датчики 0 и 105 цельсия показывает
<UNIm95> причем принормальной нагрузке в режиме ondemand
<[Raiden]> по сути, если 9 и 105 в пределах допустимой нормы, то какая разница.
<siberiannerd> ISA adapter ?
<[Raiden]> 0*
<UNIm95> в powersafe выше 60 не показывает
<siberiannerd> что показывает
<siberiannerd> по-простому после прогона sensors-detect и sensors
<UNIm95> 105 это критическая температура. может при двух замерах биос и стопал машину.
<UNIm95> вся эта хрень проявилась с заменой процессора с pentium p6100 (без турбокора) на i5-480m
<UNIm95> сенсоры обновлял
<siberiannerd> ну сейчас по-твоему врёт иса адаптер?
<siberiannerd> вот прямо сейчас
<siberiannerd> это важно
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: больше всего врет thikpad-isa-0000
<siberiannerd> я думаю дело в драйвере, если по чесноку )
<UNIm95> каком? все это проявилось с новым процом
<siberiannerd> xorg-video-intel
<UNIm95> более того нет выхода видеокарты интела
<siberiannerd> там всё несколько иначе работает
<UNIm95> выход только атишный
<siberiannerd> оу ну тогда не берусь знать
<siberiannerd> это скорее подтверждает проблему с драйвером интел тем не менее
<UNIm95> да свитчинг видюх не пашет
<[Raiden]> датчики в лине могут врать. Я сталкивался. Находил для одной мамки конфиг для sensors с коррекцией.
<siberiannerd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1247189
<siberiannerd> видел?
<[Raiden]> смотрите просто макс допустимую температуру железок и не парьтесь если она ниже. Всё равн оморально ваше устройство умрёт раньше.
<UNIm95> нет не видел
<siberiannerd> ну на ксеонах вон при смене пользователя в гритере такая же история
<siberiannerd> я думаю дело в драйвере, ядре, новых веяниях криворуких любителей тачскринов в роли девелоперов
<UNIm95> siberiannerd: поддерживаю
<siberiannerd> лол там чувак написал пасс в ирц пока по консолям скакал
<siberiannerd> рутовый
<siberiannerd> что-то какая-то нехардкорная версия фриза у них
<siberiannerd> наводить движения в сторону последних иксов смысла не имеет, скажу сразу
<[Raiden]> часть драйвера у интел в ядре
<[Raiden]> но вы наверное и сами знаете
<UNIm95> это, кстати, классически. все свои баги пихать на других
<siberiannerd> есть такие баги, которые "гуляют"
<[Raiden]> ест ьппа от интела с последними дровами.
<[Raiden]> кто не в курсе
<siberiannerd> я в курсе )
<siberiannerd> поэтому и предупредил
<siberiannerd> вообще на ппа протекают какие-то загадочные процессы, которые редко фиксят проблему серьёзную на корню
<UNIm95> мне интересно: откроют ли амд старые дрова?
<siberiannerd> раньше я туда репортил
<UNIm95> для видюх до hd5000
<siberiannerd> была в старые времена такая мудрость: хардваре надо покупать под софтваре
<siberiannerd> применительно к позиксам в частности
<[Raiden]> они спеки открывают, дрова нет
<siberiannerd> для амд у тех мудрецов всегда были отдельные крылатые фразы
<UNIm95> Когда я брал ноут его железо бвло оптимальным по цене/качеству/поддержке
<siberiannerd> на мой взгляд не было
<UNIm95> почему?
<siberiannerd> покуда там была карта амд для чего-то кроме брутфорсов, тем более если это не дай бог леново
<UNIm95> тогда мне комп еще и для игр нужен был.
<UNIm95> теперь наигрался
<siberiannerd> вот из этого списка будет "норм" имхо всё http://tinyurl.com/o7fk9hg
<siberiannerd> с асусами сейчас одна осторожность - причина по которой батарея не будет в линуксе держать 100 часов
<siberiannerd> есть и свой плюс - металлические корпуса
<UNIm95> Асусы с нвидией?
<UNIm95> нет спасибо
<siberiannerd> у меня нет пристрастий в этом вопросе, кроме поддержки
<UNIm95> нвидия уже года 3 обещает сделать переключение видюх
<[Raiden]> я не силен в ноутах. Для десктопа рекомундую нвидию. Качество дров сравнимо с виндовым. И производительность.
<siberiannerd> на этих будет работать оно, хоть и не так, как задумывалась технология
<siberiannerd> на ноуте ати быть не должно вообще
<siberiannerd> не потому что я фанат зелёных
<siberiannerd> есть задачи, где красная команда - короли планеты всей
<siberiannerd> (даже если на ноуте винда стоит)
<UNIm95> я надеюсь что амд когда-нибудь откроет не только спеки но и дрова
<UNIm95> в том числе и старые
<siberiannerd> это не обязательно приведёт к тому, что ты хотел бы видеть в качестве идеализированного итога
<[Raiden]> нас впереди ещё ждут мир\вейланд. Скучно не будет )
<UNIm95> это да =)
<siberiannerd> видях амд должно быть 8 штук в одном корпусе и не для того чтобы играть )
<siberiannerd> там они отцы
<UNIm95> майнер=)
<siberiannerd> не
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-08
<[Raiden]>  Церемонию открытия Олимпиады посмотрели три миллиарда человек
<siberiannerd> и все они были в москве
<[Raiden]> она бы лопнула
<matrixd> откуда инфа по кол-ву смотрящих?
<siberiannerd> она и так полная, в неё тыкают, а она всё не рвётся, не лопнула бы
<siberiannerd> почему когда я хочу прочитать чей-то блог из закладок этот человек в итоге оказывается мёртв
<siberiannerd> а домен продан
<siberiannerd> это полный бздец, господа
<[Raiden]> http://sochi.lenta.ru/news/2014/02/08/treebillion/
<kashel> салют ребята
<Big_Aziz> re
<Big_Aziz> ку
<kashel> ку
<Big_Aziz> привет народ что так тихо то на канале
<useall> все на винду перешли
<Nismund> не все) кто-то наоборот)
<Sergey_IT> первый раз этой зимой на лыжах покатался )
<snql> вообще это полезно, если только ты не немец
<Sergey_IT> что русским хорошо - немцам плохо?
<snql> почти смерть
<snql> Sergey_IT: вот вспомни шумахера - немец, меркель, сломала ногу - немец. вот еще http://phuketrus.com/ru/news/turistka_iz_germanii_na_phukete_slomala_nogu/
<Sergey_IT> а я на немца похож?
<snql> вообще я не представляю на кого ты похож. с такой же вероятностью ты китаец. я ничего о тебе не знаю :) но не в этом соль про немцев
<Sergey_IT> а в чем? Видел немцев в альпах - хорошо катаются )
<snql> ну черная полоса с этими лыжами (если честно, мне немного доставляет)
<Sergey_IT> пессимист?
<snql> реалист
<Sergey_IT> значит - пессимист )
<[Raiden]> Да, пожалуй реалисту сложно быть оптимистом.
<[Raiden]> а кто сказал что будет легко? (с)
<UNIm95> Что в пиджине поменяли? аж апдейт пришел.
<UNIm95> первый за год примерно
<[Raiden]> тебе ченчлог посмотреть или на кофейной гуще погадать?
<UNIm95> погадай =)
<[Raiden]> Я польщовался пиджином около 5 лет, но после перехода на кде решил, что ну его на... Пусть будет кутим, он на qt.
<[Raiden]> в вин 8.1 у меня тоже кутим.
<[Raiden]> Крайне удобно юзать 1 программу везде.
<UNIm95> согласен. поэтому в винде юзаю пиджин + лисицу и громоптицу
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-09
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<fx_> hi
<fx_> Живые есть?
<fx_> =)
<fx_> ubuntuhelp !help
<fx_> !help
<fx_> печальбеда((
<superorc> привет мальчики!
<[Raiden]> привет девочка
<superorc> с чего ты взял?
<[Raiden]> а.. ну тогда мальчик )
<ffx_> а мне молчал =\
<[Raiden]> не расстраивайся.
<superorc> я сегодня сделал уборку, и 3 sql иньекции
<superorc> а у Вас как успехи?
<ffx_> а у нас сервер на убунту мудрит и вешает роутер
<superorc> роутер админите значит
<superorc> помочь может чем?
<ffx_> да
<superorc> ,
<superorc> ?
<ffx_> в чем проблема, сервер выдергиваю из роутера, роутер включается все работает, вставляю сервер все работает. перезагружаю роутер, не работает не роутер не вообще сеть. и wifi как бы есть но без доступа в инет
<superorc> хм хм
<ffx_> опять выдрегиваю сервер перезагружаю, все работает, подключаю серв, все работает. и так до перезагрузки роутера, либо до какого-то собыитя Х которое происходит примерно через 12-72 часа
<superorc> dhcp с роутера или сервера?
<ffx_> с роутера, но пул адресов по разному выстраивал
<ffx_> ща у серва статичный ip 192.168.1.5 а dhcp выдается с 192.168.1.100
<superorc> ну тут все в порядке
<superorc> "и wifi как бы есть но без доступа в инет"
<superorc> иинет ppoe?
<ffx_> да
<superorc> f xnj pf hjenth&
<superorc> ой
<ffx_> на роутере иконка подключения инета горит
<superorc> а что -за роутер?
<ffx_> keenetic lite 2
<superorc> а прошивка какая?
<ffx_> последняя
<ffx_> 2.02(AAKT.3)C1
<ffx_> до этого стоял роутер netgear wnr2000, проблема была похожая
<ffx_> но там wifi работал, а по проводу не работало нечего
<superorc> вот посмотри
<superorc> у парней что то похожее
<superorc> http://forum.qwerty.ru/index.php?showtopic=359613
<superorc> я бы посоветовал кастом прошивку..
<superorc> и настроить по красоте
<ffx_> у меня не такая, пока сервер подключен, роутер хоть об перезегружай,  все равно  не работает
<ffx_> даже полный сброс делал
<superorc> как-будто в режим точки доступа переходит
<superorc> а не в режим роутера
<superorc> ...
<superorc> попробуй сделать так -
<ffx_> не могу попасть даже в  веб морду
<superorc> !
<superorc> вот
<superorc> точно
<superorc> он переходит в режим accsess point
<superorc> ты видишь вайфай
<superorc> у него теряется аадрес
<superorc> я бы сделал так - ротуер в режиме точки доступа, ppoe и dhcp на сервере
<superorc> и почитай за прошивки.. у меня вот хуево работает с последними прошивками
<superorc> юзаю старую и все четко
<ffx_> у меня на работе похожая хрень была, там 2 роутера в 1 сети было, один вроде как хаб использовали, но в итоге сеть периодичеки отваливалась у кого либо
<ffx_> вот я и думаю мб сервер пытается свою сеть поднять
<ffx_> кстати если сервер перезагрузить, глюк на время пропадает
<superorc> можешь просканировать сеть, что б найти адрес роутера)
<superorc> точно dhcp вырубил на серве?
<superorc> ну я сказал что делать нужно "ротуер в режиме точки доступа, ppoe и dhcp на сервере"
<ffx_> как проверить что он вырублен?
<superorc> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/admin/dhcp-in-Ubuntu-12-04.html
<superorc> sudo service isc-dhcp-server stop
<superorc> и проверь
<superorc> sudo service isc-dhcp-server status
<ffx_> isc-dhcp-server: unrecognized service
<superorc> значит нет его
<superorc> мб другой какой-топакет стоит
<superorc> http://cs311224.vk.me/v311224190/7a60/tJZZRrPCnCg.jpg
<ffx_> хз
<superorc> а спасибо где?
<superorc> аес неблагодарный
<superorc> пес
<ffx_> проблему та не решил)))
<superorc> как не решил) я тебе 2 раза сказал
<superorc> роутер в точку дотсупа
<superorc> а сервер как сервер должен быть
<superorc> )
<ffx_> спасибо
<ffx_> орк
<superorc> =*
<Sergey_IT> тест
<Sergey_IT> ops -  болтуна-хелпа верните (
<[Raiden]> да, бот помер
<[Raiden]> Хотите вопросик?
<[Raiden]> допустим своп больше 8мб. Как узнать какие процессы используют своп.
<[Raiden]> 0мб*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39046
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39047
<UNIm95> Вот и накрылся дебиан
<UNIm95> и там systemd впилили
<[Raiden]> Ну, как посмотреть.
<[Raiden]> я немного встречался в арче и опенсусе. Не так всё плохо.
<[Raiden]> а идея 1 стандартног оинита вообще хороша. Возможно можно было бы развить всем вместе апстарт, но это видимо ен свершилось )
<UNIm95> А чем SysVinit не устраивал?
<[Raiden]> устарел он морально
<[Raiden]> и системд заменяет несколько сервисов сразу
<[Raiden]> в общем тут не о чем говорить. всё это описано много где.
<UNIm95> давай я напомню про гном3
<UNIm95> народ разбежался на кеды юнайни крыску
<[Raiden]> А что гном3?
<UNIm95> черт. мне нужно больше знаков препинания.
<[Raiden]> системдд в отличие от гном3, полноценно заменяет старые севисы.
<[Raiden]> и мне
<Bard> Здравствуйте, я бы хотел попросить помощи) Устанавливаю убунту 12.04 на ноут с "LiveUSB", все проходит хорошо, но при загрузке ОС гаснет подсветка монитора. При этом слышен звук приветствия.
<Bard> пробовал достаточно много советов, которые нашел, но ничего не помогло(
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<Bard> radeon 5730
<[Raiden]> Хм
<UNIm95> Bard: видюха одна?
<UNIm95> или несколько?
<Bard> да, одна
<UNIm95> по Ctrl+Alt+F* в консоли переходит?
<[Raiden]> в бутменю поищи опцию типа nomodeset , на F-кнопках. Возможно глюк открытого драйвера.
<Bard> UNIm95: честно сказать не знаю, потому что ничерта не видно
<Bard> nomodeset  пробовал, пробовал radonmode или как-то так, не помогло
<[Raiden]> Если хочешь напиши на форум. Либо поищи для устанвоки миниизо, там текстовый установщик. И будешь решать проблемы уже после установки.
<UNIm95> у тебя ноут?
<Bard> есть еще одна особенность, у меня не прописалась MBR сначала, пришлось восстановить  boot-repair'ом
<Bard> да, у меня ноутбук
<UNIm95> Какой ноут?
<Bard> ASUS N61Da
<UNIm95> Bard попробуй в биосе посмотреть какой выход назначен основным: hdmi, vga или экран ноута
<UNIm95> и еще, если есть возможность, проверь через внешний монитор
<Bard> На вскидку не припомню такой опции, но помотрю сейчас, и проверю с внешним монитором.
<Bard> UNIm95: в биосе ничего про видоевыход не нашел, если подключить внешний монитор, изображение сразу будет дублироваться. При загрузке в убунту внешка работает, монитр ноута гаснет
<UNIm95> Bard так ты с дополнительным моником загрузился?
<UNIm95> в смысле изображение появилось?
<Bard> да, олично все работает на внешнем
<UNIm95> дрова какие? открытые? или проприетарные?
<Bard> голая система, полагаю открытые?
<UNIm95> да открытые
<UNIm95> ставь с сайта амд а не с жокеем
<Bard> UNIm95, а можно чуть подробнее, пожалуйста?
<Bard> ты про дрова?
<UNIm95> да
<Bard> что ж, попробую. За внешний монитор спасибо, я бы и не подумал проверить )
<UNIm95> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<UNIm95> Bard: тут ссылка на драйвер
<Bard> UNIm95, спасибо!
<UNIm95> Bard рано радуешься
<UNIm95> можно еще попотеть
<Bard> в любом случае скоро отпишусь)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> с амд возможно лучше опенсорс. Или скажем так. Глюки драйвера радеон иногда не такие доставучие как длайвер fglrx
<[Raiden]> р
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не в ноутах. открытые дрова выжирают батарейку слишком быстро+ вентилятор всегда на максимуме
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> носимые устройства на андройде рулят )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты не прав. причем совсем не прав. У андроида нет X.org а значин не запустишь десктопный софт. Значит нет полноценного офисного клиента.
<UNIm95> значит такую машинку можно выкинуть нахрен
<[Raiden]> а зачем на носимом устройстве Х и десктопный софт?
<[Raiden]> офисов под андройд несколько штук
<UNIm95> Ну  к примеру запустить опен/либре оффис для редактирования дока
<[Raiden]> для редактирования дока не нужен опен\либре офис.
<UNIm95> док== документ а не файл с форматом .doc
<[Raiden]> если я не ошибаюсь, то помимо десятка разных как платных , так и нет, есть даже мсофис
<[Raiden]> для андройд
<[Raiden]> только опять же не десктопный. Но всёравн опозволяет редактировать документ
<[Raiden]> десктопный софт нужен на десктопе )
<[Raiden]> если нужен такой софт - надо десктоп.
<[Raiden]> есть вообще онлайн офисы типа гуглдокс
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это такое говно. в нем после набора математической формулы ее преращают в картинку БЕЗ возможности быстрого редактирования
<UNIm95> Bard Ну как?
<Bard> UNIm95, что-то я перемудрил :D
<UNIm95> Ну?
<Sergey_IT> вы еще профессиональное кино на телефон снимите
<Bard> дрова отказались устанавливаться, сказали есть старая версия
<Bard> вот с ее сносом я и перемудрил )
<UNIm95> лол
<UNIm95>  Sergey_IT: то есть планшет не носимое устройство?
<UNIm95> Bard: там же в жокее отменяешь и нормальные ставишь
<Sergey_IT>  Bard, а в лайв режиме нормально было?
<Bard> UNIm95, в любом случае спасибо, я теперь знаю в каком направлении двигаться
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT:  насчет видео не знаю. А вот про фотографы бывает пользуются мыльницами , т.к. не всегда есть возможность носить всё хрень. А в хорошую погоду может и с телефона получиться.
<[Raiden]> Но это не особо относится к теме выше )
<Bard> Sergey_IT, да, в лайв работало
<Sergey_IT> тогда странно
<[Raiden]> Bard: Напиши на форум, с указанием модели ноута. Ну и погугли до кучи по модели и убунте
<Bard> ну вроде как вектор задан, доброй ночи, надеюсь заглянуть сюда в следующий раз с хорошими новостями
<Bard> [Raiden], я сначала еще раз попробую все сделать
<[Raiden]> ок
<Bard> а там уж видно будет)
<UNIm95> удачи
<Bard> спасибо)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-02
<blackdoctor> всем привет
<blackdoctor> проблемка, в иксах нет переключения языка, не могу добавить язык из под иксов
<blackdoctor> подскажите, как это сделать в консоли, при этом как то раскладку поменять)
<andrex>  настройки > параметры системы > ввод текста  тупо удаляем русский, либо если нет-добовляем, параметры
<andrex> параметры выставляем кзавиши переключения
<andrex> в консоле
<andrex> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration смотрим глазами читаем делаем что нужно)
<SergeyIT> runtu кто использует?
<SergeyIT> там английская локализация при установке есть?
<tagezi> на форуме полно народу.. тебе то зачем?
<tagezi> а как без неё?
<SergeyIT> не знаю, может перейду на нее
<tagezi> она помоему по умолчанию всегда ставится
<tagezi> экспериментируешь? )
<SergeyIT> на лайве посмотрел - там русская
<SergeyIT> скучно
<tagezi> и переключить нельзя?
<SergeyIT> не нашел переключалку
<tagezi> собери генту, раз скучно )
<tagezi> или фрю )
<SergeyIT> ну не настолько же скучно )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> попили баги для ЛО раз нечем заняться..
<tagezi> заодно молодость вспомнишь ))))
<SergeyIT> это не моё, не люблю документооборот
<tagezi> правда там на с++ и питоне, а не на паскале
<SergeyIT> язык значения не имеет
<tagezi> ну, я тебе могу чисто диаграммаоборот накидать ))
<tagezi> для настальгии имеет ))
<SergeyIT> кстати, я на с++ пишу, и питон поизучал, немного
<tagezi> мне бы так.. я восновном детей развлекаю
<tagezi> и мозги админам выношу, чтобы не косячили
<tagezi> достало уже...
<SergeyIT> так я рунту для внучки думаю поставить, время подходит
<tagezi> ставь кубунту
<tagezi> SergeyIT: пусть привыкает сразу к нормальному
<SergeyIT> так у них винда везде
<tagezi> а винда причем тут?
<tagezi> кде настраиваеться как пожелаешь, хоть под мак
<SergeyIT> ага, только у меня компа под нее нет
<tagezi> ну и интерграция приложений хорошая
<tagezi> ну, можно тогда Элементари поставить.. она красивенькая, но задалбаешься настраивать если что-то сверх нужно будет
<tagezi> но красиваяяяя )
<tagezi> и лёгкая.. шустрая как хубунту
<tagezi> а ваще с винды сползать тяжко, особенно когда привык, и думать не охото
<andrex> лентяи тунианцы бюрократы
<andrex> SergeyIT: поставь винду
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> стоит, но старая ХР практически голая
<andrex> а че за железка?
<andrex> p166 64 mb ram?
<andrex> просто я на таком ее юзал тока
<SergeyIT> селерон, 1.8ГГц, 1.5Гб
<andrex> емае)
<SergeyIT> 2003 года
<andrex> ну там старее 98 иль 97
<tagezi> собирай генту )
<andrex> ага
<andrex> я на 2.4 вайн суток трое собирал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, расскажи как? ;)
<andrex> ну там походу все еще и в шину упералось
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, мне не скучно ))
<tagezi> а вообще, повареную книгу на русский даже перевели, так что теперь даже школьнег осилит..
<tagezi> правда если хотя бы иногда будет включать мозги
<SergeyIT> надо еще иметь, что включать
<botya> добрый вечер!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<andrex> утер
<botya> поскажите как из загрузочной флэшки сделать обычную флэшку с полным объемом памяти ?
<andrex> gparted parted fdisk чемто этим) а как непомню)
<Sergey_IT> gparted - сделать таблице раздело msdos и создать раздел fat32 на всю флешку
<andrex> снести все разделы создать 1 в фат* нтфс или чето там еще
<andrex> убрать бут флаг)
<botya> в Gparted флэшка отображается как unallocated и видит только 7.2ГБ. Делаю через Device - Create pertition table... выбераю msdos прога мпрашивает подтверждения на удалние всего что там есть жму ок и нифига оно не стирает
<andrex> хм можно попробовать нулями зафигачить
<botya> как было 7.2 так вот мне их и форматирует. и все равно файлы ОС на ылэшке остаются :**
<Sergey_IT> а создать раздел
<botya> я могу создать раздел на эти 7.2Гб но по сути флэшка все равно остается с файлами ОС :(
<Sergey_IT> так сотри
<botya> так как ?*?
<Sergey_IT> эрэм -эр * - только осторожно, cd на флешку
<Sergey_IT> сначала
<andrex> mkfs.vfat -n
<andrex> перед этим отмаунтить нафиг ее
<andrex> мона попробовать такое :D cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdфлешко (не раздел с цыфрами а флшко) ваще мне кажется что она уже залипшая
<botya> что это сделает ?? ылэшка остаточно не умрет ? :))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-03
 * |Bot| says morning all
<|Bot|> уважаемые, а почему vlc из коробки не играет мультикаст ? потоки
<|Bot|> mplayer играет... а vlc нет..
<cytomich> Может быть это поможет http://peakdrive.com/?p=440
<|Bot|> cytomich, не это не то
<|Bot|> дело в чем то другом
<VMV> привет всем!
<VMV> может кто-нибудь помочь решить вот такую штуку на ноутбуке с елементари ос? - Не удалось установить конфигурацию контроллера элт
<|Bot|> cytomich, короче нужно просто собачку добавить в урл потока
<|Bot|> udp://@239.195.32.1:1234
<|Bot|> вот так
<VMV> ксорг конф сформирован драйвером нвидиа
<|Bot|> и все играть начинает vlc
<VMV> драйвер проприетарный, гугл внятного ответа не дает, кроме как систему перебить с нуля. Сообщение об ошибке появляется только после того, как ноут вывожу из спящего режима
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> У меня есть конфиг, но я не знаю, кто его пишет.
<NoOova> Можете подсказать?
<tagezi> маленький борадателький гномик, наверное )
<NoOova> lsof ничего не выводит, т.к. в данный момент его никто не открыл
<Sergey_IT> ночер-утер
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-04
 * |Bot| says morning
<NoOova_> Всем привет!
<NoOova_> Можете мне помочь?
<NoOova_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28315876/extract-xml-chunks-from-plain-text-log-file
<oles__> hi
<tagezi> утра всем
<oles__> hi
<oles__> ну что накинем немного
<oles__> кто читал новость про планы развития системд, поясните плз как это реализовать?В systemd появится поддержка перезапуска сервисов без потери состояния - каждый демон сможет сохранять на диске своё минимальное состояние и после перезапуска восстановить и
<oles__> сходное состояние (systemd сохранит открытые сокеты и файловые дескрипторы и после перезапуска передаст их сервису)
<tagezi> тебе не понятно слово systemd? :)
<oles__> примерно
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-05
<OnkelTem> Наступит вообще время, когда для линукса сделают хоть одну нормальную программу для скринкастов, которая... просто... будет... работать?
<|Bot|> OnkelTem, нет
 * |Bot| says morning
<rapidsp> а чем отличаются startx и xinit?
<|cub|> внезапно, даже ники знакомые вижу) здрасти)
<random_> Хммм, привет всем, чтоли)
<Random_boy> Можно вопрос задать?
<verbkinm> куку
<verbkinm> Есть кто?
<oles__> есть
<oles__> verbkinm, дада
<verbkinm> Первый раз на этом канале,  о чем тут вообще можно спрашивать?
<oles__> verbkinm, канал посвящен линуксам в частносте убунте
<oles__> точнее убунте, в частности линуксам
<oles__> программирование администрирование использование
<verbkinm> спасибо за ответ =) будем обращаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну как бы линк на правила канала в приветственном сообщении есть
<oles__> да посути можно о чем хошь говорить
<oles__> всеравно никто не читает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато все пишеться и наказание неотвратимо
<oles__> страшный суд
<oles__> кстати 14.10 уже с системд был?
<oles__> я ж говорю никто не читает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не щупал. живу на lts
<oles__> аналогично
<oles__> но агрессивная политика внедрения этого поделия мне не нравится и перспективка тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего. есть sistemd free версия debian, к очередной lts сделают и такую же ubuntu
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, разделение сообщества не есть хорошо, потом системд позиционируется типа как мейнстрим и писатели софта думаю выберут всетаки его
<alien2003> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста. У меня проблемы с раскладками клавиатуры. Использую русский и английский. Во-первых при переключении раскладок поле ввода крактовременно теряет фокус, что неприятно. Во-вторых в играх, особенно в wine при переключе
<alien2003> нии на русскую раскладку перестают работать клавиши вообще. В Майнкрафте, например, работает только чат. Приходится открывать окно чата, переключать раскладку на русский, писать, потом переключать обратно, чтобы играть. ОС - Zorin OS (Ubuntu 14.04), Gnome 3 aka Zorin De
<alien2003> sktop.
<oles__> minecraft,wine,zorin.. чувак ну ты сам ступил на этот путь
<oles__> думается мне проблема в кривой реализации этого зорин де, попробуй переключись на дефолтный кде например
<alien2003> oles__, там самый обычный Gnome по сути, просто вместо стандартной панельки - AWN
<alien2003> oles__, я до этого использовать Arch Linux около года и никогда подобных проблем не было. У меня просто был чистый голый xkb для ввода текста, а тут непоятно что - какой-то ibus, im-config... Как-то все это убрать можно?
<oles__> ну как известно испоганить можно что угодно и очень быстро
<oles__> проблему можно локилизовать только последовательно проверяя возможные варианты
<alien2003> oles__, а вообще как в убунте реализован ввод? ibus ведь?
<oles__> да вроде
<oles__> я даже хз насчет этого
<usr0> Åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> usr0! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<usr0> Есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-06
 * |Bot| says morning
<brestows> Хай
<brestows> народ кто нить дружит с Perl
<blackdoctor> не заю, что с перлом))) но в 1с разбираюсь)))
<brestows> :)
<brestows> почти рядом :)
<blackdoctor> мне сейчас интересен вопрос запуска клиент банка о ПСБ, постоянно какие то проблемы, то одно, то другое. не могу PKI клиент поставить, т.к. зависимости нарушены, а у зависимых компонентов тоже нарушены зависимости)))
<|rapidsp|> blackdoctor: какой дистр?
<blackdoctor> Кубунта 14.04 LTS
<|rapidsp|> pki client дюже не актуально
<|rapidsp|> etoken?
<blackdoctor> ну у них в инструкции он именно рекомендован
<blackdoctor> да, Etoken
<|rapidsp|> щас в личку драйвер дам
<|rapidsp|> сначала придется установить libhal
<|rapidsp|> его в репах нету, возьми от старых версий на packages.ubuntu.com
<|rapidsp|> этот навенрное можно: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libhal1
<|rapidsp|> короче должно работать :)
<blackdoctor> попробую
<|rapidsp|> если что обращайся, починим
<blackdoctor> libhal1 встал легко, 64х
<blackdoctor> а вот пакеты из лички не встают)
<|rapidsp|> а че говорит?
<blackdoctor> dpkg: зависимости пакетов не позволяют настроить пакет safenetauthenticationclient-core:
<blackdoctor>  safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от pcscd (>= 1.4.4).
<blackdoctor>  safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от hal-info, однако:
<blackdoctor>   Пакет hal-info не установлен.
<blackdoctor>  safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от libhal-storage1, однако:
<blackdoctor>   Пакет libhal-storage1 не установлен.
<|rapidsp|> Пакеты возьми оттуда же
<|rapidsp|> и еще apt-get install pcscd
<|rapidsp|> который storage http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libhal-storage1
<|rapidsp|> а hal-info вроде должен из репов ставиться через apt-get
<blackdoctor> добавил репозиторий архивов, посмотрим
<blackdoctor> сейчас перечитаю
<|rapidsp|> а так можно? :)
<blackdoctor> safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от pcscd (>= 1.4.4).
<blackdoctor>  safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от hal-info, однако:
<blackdoctor>   Пакет hal-info не установлен.
<blackdoctor>  safenetauthenticationclient-core зависит от libhal-storage1, однако:
<blackdoctor>   Пакет libhal-storage1 не установлен.
<blackdoctor> dpkg: error processing package safenetauthenticationclient-core (--install):
<blackdoctor>  проблемы зависимостей — оставляем не настроенным
<blackdoctor> хотя  pcscd  х64 стоит, версии 1.8
<blackdoctor> sudo apt-get -f install это спасло)))
<blackdoctor> rapidsp  спасибо за помощь
<brestows> кто нить вкурсе nginx умеет kerberos авторизацию или нет ?
<|rapidsp|> brestows: https://github.com/stnoonan/spnego-http-auth-nginx-module ?
<blackdoctor> уф, ребята, это кайф, теперь вообще винда не нужна))) у меня даже кассы и сервера на 1с, теперь вот последний кусочек мозайки ушел в небытие, клиент банк тоже не требует винды... ура ура ура...
<brestows> |rapidsp| ты это юзал ? я то видел это и  даже планирую попробовать но влом собирать из исходников
<|rapidsp|> brestows: если честно, просто в гугл сходил :)
<|rapidsp|> просто керберосв линукс это боль моя :)
<brestows> ну я с ним проблем не испытываю ни при работе в squid  ни при apache
<brestows> вот хочу на nginx попробовать
<brestows> я тут панель пишу админскую
<brestows> надо прикрутить kerberos и ldap авторизацию
<|rapidsp|> по карте в АД заходишь, все классно, но вот хрен тебе а не керберос... Пичаль
<likul> test
<ubuntuhelp> likul, Есть контакт.
<brestows> на каком дистрибутиве ты делаешь и для какого приложения
<brestows> у  меня все работает и с apache и с squid
<brestows> притом сервер даже не в домене
<sergey_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sergey_> exit
<Sergey_IT> ночер
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-07
<verbkinm> _
<aleksei`> добрый день
<user29> всем привет
<user29> есть вопрос
<user29> утилита checkinstall это просто для сборки пакета?
<user29> хочу собрать себе тестовую версию фаерфокса
<user29> то есть этим нужно после configure & make?
<user29> всё... разобрался...
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<aleksei`> и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-08
<nstrannik> Доброе утро!
<nstrannik> А кто-нибудь пользуется vim-ом?
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> не могу ни как настроить тачпад
<royek> xinput тачпад не видит
<royek> lspsi только сам порт smbus 8 видит а то что на нем тачпад висит не видит
<royek> может кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой?
<royek> помогите пожалуйста
<royek> порт полное название 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)
<nstrannik> Добрый день!
<nstrannik> А кто-нибудь пользуется vim-ом?
<aleksei`> дня
<aleksei`> вечера
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<aleksei`> прикольно, мне уже 2ой день апач валят тупо флудом из запросов ...
<Sergey_IT> значит что-то недоработано
<aleksei`> конечно недоработанно, местные работнички апач перед НАТом развернули, теперь не отфильтровать
<tagezi|off> вечер )
<Sergey_IT> тагези спит, но все видит
<aleksei`> блин, наплодили ботнетов на пол мира, спасу нет
<Sergey_IT> будет еще больше
<Sergey_IT> защищаться надо
<Anti-Pizza> Убунтоводы, кто шпилит в Warsow?) Сегодня Кубок BOSS, кому интересно, трансляция: http://www.twitch.tv/adem4ik/
<Anti-Pizza> (ща финал будет)
<astrobeglec> Anti-Pizza всех разогнал из чата
<lickity815eri_> Сап!
<lickity815eri_> Есть кто?
<lickity815eri_> Стоит MATE. Что-то произошло и пропали значки с запущеными приложениями в трее. Что делать?
<astrobeglec> Тут один всех разогнал... MATE?? Где брал?
<Sergey_IT> не только значки, он и сам пропал (
<blackdoctor> поиграл в колобот))) решил С погрызть)
<cesdo> всем привет!
<cesdo>  /msg nickserv register Antonk12 cesdo@yandex.ru
<cesdo> Всем привет, есть ли смысл с 12.04 перелезать на 14.04?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-08
<D3n> Всем привет!
<tagezi> привет
<andrex> перверт
<svetlana> привет
<andrex> добра и света тебе, света :D
<kyshtynbai> ку
<kyshtynbai> А dpkg -i само зависимоти не разрешает?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> если тока все они в папке с пакетом
<andrex> можно дпкг а потом апт
<kyshtynbai> точно, спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-09
<andrex> шмутра
<tagezi> andrex: сам ты шмутро :)
<andrex> тагезик)
<tagezi> хотя да, скоро уже спать пора
<D3n> Всем утра
<kyshtynbai> Парни, кто рубит в ffmpeg? Я ради чистоты эксперимента запусказ ффпег собраный под виндой и под линуксом и по факту они перекодировали один и тот же файл с одними и теми же параметрами, на выходной файл на убунте полчился больше чем на винде по размеру. Т
<kyshtynbai> акое теоритчески возможно? Железо разное, если это важно.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: А почему нет?
<UNIm95> Может указатели размера файлов по-разному считают.
<andrex> разные версии
<UNIm95> О. Как я о самом простои не подумал?
<UNIm95> простом?
<fobo7> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> fobo7! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-10
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<andrex> tagezi: бряк
<tagezi> andrex: видел сериал Киберпространство? :)
<andrex> неа
<tagezi> ржачный такой :)
<tagezi> столько ляпов :D
<andrex> посмотрю
<andrex> не
<andrex> плакать буу потом нехочу)
<tagezi> если только от ржача :))
<tagezi> "у него хорошая защита, он установил 6 фаерволов"
<tagezi> :D
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> csi
<andrex> кторый?
<tagezi> угу :)
<andrex> хех)
<tagezi> там в каждой серии какойнить ляп :)) как они жгли акумулятор в машине когда его можно было просто выдернуть руками :)
<andrex> ну над кокими нить костями тоже бы ржали наверное те кто занимается подобной работой
<andrex> это же кинцо мыльцо
<andrex> ну спичками поджигали
<andrex> таджик под капотом с горелкой
<tagezi> не, там планшет был прикреплён к бомбе, и для того чтобы эту бомбу обезвредить нужно було сжечь акумулятор планшета зажиганием от машины..
<andrex> акамулятор не сьемный поди)
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> нада посмотреть однозначно
<tagezi> не знаю.. из всех ляпов которые я знаю в фильмах, в этом самые наивные и смешные :)
<tagezi> ну, и про отдел К, только в США.. почти родное тебе :)))
<andrex> этого гуано еще и 2 сезона
<tagezi> ну, на дольше хватит :)
<tagezi> руский перевод отдельно зжот, кстати :) но это как всегда :D
<andrex> хех ладно дома попарю) как спать лягу включу и буду ржрать до утра хехе
<tagezi> :)))
<jakIF> привет чуваки
<jakIF> здаров nine
<jakIF> есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> утра
<svetlana> привет
<jakIF> всем привет
<jakIF> кто-нибудь уже настраивал iptables?
<SergeyIT> У Кто-нибудь в личке спроси
<jakIF> гы
<SergeyIT> на форуме лучше глянь
<jakIF> да...
<jakIF> да как раз по мануалу иду
<jakIF> не стыковки плять нет файла nf_conntrack
<jakIF> трассировка
<SergeyIT> не ругайся, а то вынесут
<jakIF> ог
<jakIF> Давно Ubuntu юзаешь?
<jakIF> кто-нибудь уже настраивал iptables?
<UNIm95> Хорошо что он вышел нафиг.
<jakIF> Раззобрался ррребята
<jakIF> )
<[Raiden]> надо же, тут по прежнему 43
<[Raiden]> заколдованное число ) Последний раз заходил так же было
<jakIF> ,угага
<jakIF> в чем различие между ubuntu i debian
<jakIF> ?
<[Raiden]> jakIF: другая организация, другие люди, другие версии пакетов, установщик, циклы выхода и жизни. А так же ест ьофициальаня платная поддержка.
<[Raiden]> и конечно глюки тоже совпадают не всегда.
<[Raiden]> это если коротко
<jakIF> понятно
<andrex> ну всреднем гдет 30 бывает
<andrex> а так и больше было)
<andrex> ну не сравнить с 120тью там или больше конечно года так 3  4 назад)
<[Raiden]> jakIF:  пакеты в версии которых есть ubuntu1  или 1ubuntu - надо уточнять , склероз. Имеют другие версии или вообще не существуют в дебиан.
<andrex> ubuntu#
<jakIF> ребята чем смотрите таблицу трассировки в ubuntu? раньше вроде как было ip_conntrack
<andrex> 0 1 2 3 4
<andrex> небыло ее никогда
<andrex> в дистре
<jakIF> nf_conntrack
<[Raiden]> я далёк от сетей и кроме traceroute ничего не знаю
<andrex> netstat -n -r
<jakIF> conntrack прикольная штука
<andrex> и чем оно лучге ifconfig?
<andrex> тьфу ты iptables
<jakIF> да он и есть часть iptables
<andrex> а мне почемуто кажется что это какойто костыль :D
<jakIF> )
<jakIF> как в ubuntu посмотреть траффик на уровне пакетов? conntrack- показыввает. Ты знаешь другие способы?
<jakIF> wire не всчет
<andrex> фз
<andrex> !ntop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ntop'
<andrex> !fprobe
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fprobe'
<andrex> !iptraf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='iptraf'
<andrex> тупой бот
<andrex> !vnstat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vnstat'
<andrex> !jnettop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='jnettop'
<[Raiden]> iftop вы мне напомнили, но это не про пути пакетов
<andrex> !search траффик
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<andrex> ваще нифига)
<andrex> !search мониторинг
<ubuntuhelp> Found: monitoring
<andrex> !monitoring
<ubuntuhelp> Существует множество программ для мониторинга процессов. Вот некоторые из них: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<andrex> мдя
<jakIF> выбор есть
<tagezi> andrex: ну ты флудер
<OmenRa> не мучай бота
<andrex> tagezi: тсс это нея)
<andrex> OmenRa: ок, не буду больше, простите пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> дайте andrex опа и права к боту. Пусть пополняет.
<[Raiden]> кажись  унег оесть энтузиазм
<andrex> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<tagezi> да, дайте
<andrex> вай
<tagezi> дайте ему опа
<[Raiden]> ubuntuhelp: )
<[Raiden]> меня выпилили )
<tagezi> да давно уже
<OmenRa> оп - оператор чата и кило проблем
<andrex> осенью
<andrex> не давно)
<OmenRa> сомнительное счастье на едва живом канале
<tagezi> счастье не счастье, а опы всёравно нужны
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], заблудился?
<tagezi> дада, скажи ему куда идти :)
<OmenRa> опы разные нужны - опы разные важны?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ага
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: на другой канал заходил , вбросить кое-что про политику )
<[Raiden]> сюда втоматом
<[Raiden]> авто
<andrex> напугал сережу
<[Raiden]> да, пугливй какой-то
<UNIm95> Блин
<UNIm95> А меня не вписали в опов
<SergeyIT> tagezi: он и так там сидит
<tagezi> UNIm95: зачем тебе быть вписаным?
<tagezi> короткие команды можно и в клиенте настроить
<UNIm95> tagezi: Хотя ты  в чем-то прав. Я совсем не палюсь =)
<[Raiden]> [18:53:36] [+squirrel]знаете, как будет @ по-фински?
<[Raiden]> [18:53:43] [+squirrel]miuku mauku!
<[Raiden]> у них собака это типа хвост коншки.
<[Raiden]> без н )
<OmenRa> че курил, где достал?
<SergeyIT> тагези виднее, у него собака есть
<tagezi> угу, и в финляндии живу :)
<[Raiden]> Koska merkin joutuu usein lausumaan sähköpostiosoitetta ääneen lukiessaan, sille on kertynyt useita lempinimiä, kuten "kissanhäntä", ja "miukumauku".
<[Raiden]> с википедии
<tagezi> первый раз вообще слышу чтобы кошка по фински была как мауку :)
<[Raiden]> ну вообще хвост кошки "kissanhäntä" , а миукумауку я не смог перевести.
<SergeyIT> так это та, которую к столу подают в блюде
<tagezi> с яблоками :)
<[Raiden]> хрюндель?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а нет, собака
<[Raiden]> значит и так и так называют
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, продолжайте молчать про убунту.
<andrex> ок)
<tagezi> так, всем можно отмереть, шпион ушёл :)
<Vasy> подскажите с каким ключом нужно запускать htop, чтобы терминал запускался на весь экран. --maximize не канает. Kubuntu 14.04
<UNIm95> Vasy: так разверни терминал на весь экран
<Vasy> UNIm95: я на ктр-альт-делет назначил htop. мне нужно знать какой ключ дописать, чтобы он запускался на весь экран. в справке konsole такой ключ не упоминается, подозреваю, что его попросту нет
<UNIm95> Vasy: а в настройках konsole такой опции нет?
<UNIm95> Vasy: konsole --fullscreen
<UNIm95> если кеды не младше 4.11 должно сработать
<Vasy> UNIm95: мне не нужно чтобы konsole каждый раз в фуллскрин запускалась. в юнити, например, после прописываешь htop --maximize  и по хоткею он запускается в фуллскрин, но для konsole походу такого ключа нет
<Vasy> по крайней мере в мане про него ничего не пишут
<UNIm95> Vasy: konsole --fullscreen
<Vasy> кеды 4.13. пробывал такой ключ. нихера. ну да побольшому счету плевать, на F11 она на всь экран разворачивается.
<Vasy> просто уточнил
<UNIm95> Vasy: а ты пользуешь konsole или Yakuake?
<UNIm95> Vasy: тут сказано что есть опция fullscreen: https://docs.kde.org/stable5/en/applications/konsole/command-line-options.html
<Vasy> UNIm95: использую konsole
<UNIm95> Vasy: так и используй опцию --fullscreen
<Vasy> ща попробую
<Vasy> UNIm95: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0210/h_1455134909_8065681_bd8425d76b.jpg вот так. но консоль тогда не запускается
<Vasy> появляется значок запуска на полсекунды и всё
<Vasy> UNIm95: думаю в синтаксисе проблема, но где там ошибиться.
<UNIm95> Vasy: попробуй в действие написать так: --fullscreen htop
<UNIm95> Vasy: или konsole --fullscreen htop
<Vasy>  konsole --fullscreen htop вот так запускается konsole, но без htop
<Vasy> а вот так  --fullscreen htop ищет в браузере эту команду
<enaken> test
<ubuntuhelp> enaken, Failed!
<UNIm95> Vasy: konsole --fullscreen -e htop
<UNIm95> enaken: Видно тебя. Все норм.
<UNIm95> Vasy: ну как? работает?
<Vasy> ща
<Vasy> что значит -e ?
<enaken> UNIm95: благодарю
<Vasy> UNIm95: Спасибо! gjcktlyzz rjvfylf chf,jnfkf rfr ye;yj))))
<Vasy> UNIm95: Спасибо! Последняя команда сработала как нужно)))
<enaken> посоветуйте куда копать. Настроил сервер bind+apache. Задача - делать редирект у клиента с ya.ru > ya.ru/1/2/3.php
<Vasy> UNIm95: нашел, спасибо еще раз)))
<enaken> сейчас выходит так, что при запросе адреса для ya.ru, клиент попадает на апач сервер, апач Redirect / ya.ru/1/2/3.php. Но клиент никогда не попадет на ya.ru/1/2/3.php, идет бесконечный цикл
<UNIm95> enaken: хз зачем ты так делаешь но предположу что у тебя идет прямой парсинг строки запроса с редиректом.
<UNIm95> Т.е. юзер спрашивает ya.ru. Ему говорят что переехало на  ya.ru/1/2/3.php Он идет туда но парсер редиректит его уже на  ya.ru/1/2/3.php/1/2/3.php и так до бесконечности.
<UNIm95> Тебе надо парсить что бы запрос был чистым. Т.е. замена шла только для ya.ru а не для ya.ru/*
<UNIm95> Vasy: да няма за шо
<enaken> клиент ya.ru никогда не найдет, так как его адрес - это ип-адрес моего днс сервера
<enaken> надо что-то делать с bind-ом
<UNIm95> enaken: А почему не сделаешь редирект силами apache? вроде редирект это сообщение 301, которое современными браузерами переносит тебя на нужную страницу.
<enaken> редирект с апача работает. Он отлично перенаправляет на ya.ru/1/2/3.php. Но не открывает страницу)
<enaken> так как адрес ya.ru скажем 3.3.3.3, как говорит ему мой dns-сервер
<UNIm95> enaken: а ты что пытаешься сделать? Прокси?
<enaken> хочу чтобы пользователь с моим dns проходил на целевую страницу ya.ru, но по моей ссылке
<enaken> что-то вроде реферальной ссылки
<enaken> похоже, надо перечитывать Пола Альбитца
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-11
<enaken> тест
<ubuntuhelp> enaken, Понг.
<UNIm95> Я перешёл на сторону зла.
<UNIm95> Я купил Valve complete pack.
<andrex> и?
<andrex> я давно его купил уе)
<andrex> тока фз зачем ибо на втором было половина того что в нем
<andrex> акаунте
<Leagnus> не, ну халва форева
<markmx> есть тут кто живой. кто в GAE шарит?
<markmx> Ситуация такая
<markmx> {'x-goog-acl': 'public-read'} - создаем в сторадже файлик вот так, но он все равно публике не доступен, анонимам не разрешает скачивать, приходится лезть и шарить руками
<alesol> тест
<ubuntuhelp> alesol, Понг понг понг...
<alesol> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь знает русскоязычные каналы на freenode, связанные с программированием?
<andrex> иши /msg alis help
<andrex> тока они все мертвые прям чуйкой чую
<alesol> andrex, поиск это, конечно, хорошо. Но я как раз и хотел спросить об активных популярных каналах.
<alesol> andrex, а почему мертвые, кстати?
<Leagnus> патамушта не воскресли ишшо
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-13
<_d4vid> re ^
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<yurau1504> да
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-14
<Vasy> Ребята, в кубунту 14.04 случайно убрал системный лоток, как вернуть обратно?
<Vasy> Нашёл
<Sergey_IT> а что такое - системный лоток? (
<Vasy> системный тейц
<Vasy> *трей
<Sergey_IT> это так на русский переведено?
<Vasy> ага
<Sergey_IT> я аглицким только пользуюсь - там все понятно
<red_shuhardt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Понг понг понг...
<red_shuhardt> Всем привет! Пытаюсь поднять сервер Mumble.
<red_shuhardt> Вроде со всем разобрался: одного не пойму, что именно прописывать как хост?
<red_shuhardt> Сервер поднимается на локальном компьютере, с динамическим ip. Требуется, что бы был доступ на сервер из интернета.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-06
<andrex> tagezi: проснись чебурека
<andrex> как в либре 5 опенгл вырубить к лешему
<andrex> а помоему нашел
<andrex> не там рыл)
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Admin1488> Парни с мониками же xrandr работает?
<Admin1488> И если доп моники подключаешь он их в один большой виртуальный объединяет?
<Admin1488> хотя мож и твинвью это делает..
<Admin1488> Прост это нормально?)
<Admin1488> разбирался с позиционированием окон и задумался
<aleksei`> брр
<aleksei`> Admin1488, xrandr --output DVI-0 --right-of VGA-0 как-то так делал когда-то )
<aleksei`> моники были идентичные
<aleksei`> был ещё какой-то arander, но криво как-то всё работало там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> arandr гуевый и наглядный
<aleksei`> мож и гуи, не помню уже
<|cub|> морген
<aleksei`> и тебе
<aleksei`> ух ты, гугл mail попал в списки sorbs dnsbl
<Admin1488> zcyj)
<Admin1488> ясно)
<bel_ki> привет
<Admin1488> привет
<andrex> привет
<linxon> привет
<|cub|> одни приветы...)
<Ne0S> привет
<Ne0S> =)
<artus> ттудущщщщ
<artus> хм, забрал телефонку. забавная, орет что умалишенная :D на максималку даже стремно откручивать :D
<artus> один минус, нуна топать к оператору и симку на нану менять
<artus> так, умные человеки. вопрос. накладывать видеопоток один на один, эдаким полупрозрачным слоем возможно?
<artus> UNIm95, дядяяяяяяя, есть вопрос как к бывшему телефизионщику :)
<UNIm95> !ask|artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> ну выше :) а по сути при наличии двух цифровых потоков нужно в реалтайме выводить оба, в варианте картинка в картинке и накладывая полупрозрачной маской. в каакую сторону покопать?
<UNIm95> artus: А какой софт/железо есть?
<artus> мммм, ну что нить на линухах. у меня первая мысль была менкодер и ffmpeg. а чего из железяк нужно?
<UNIm95> artus: на телике юзают хардварные вещицы.
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, а имена можно на посмотреть? хардварное тоже может проканает. все зависит от габаритов и питания. желательно 12-24в
<UNIm95> artus: в ПТС-ка дизель генераторы
<UNIm95> + железяки стоят под 10-20к
<artus> да никто не спорит :D а ты на вскидку название девайсов которые такое могут не напишешь? чтоб если чего аналоги поискать? )
<UNIm95> Смотри ор фирм harris и omneon
<UNIm95> от
<artus> это какой то мультиконфертер получаетцо?
<artus> *в
<UNIm95> Это много чего
<artus> ну это сильно масштабно :D
<UNIm95> Говорю про железяки omneon: Это медиапорт который принимает в себя *.mov|SDI сигнал и конвертирует его в *.mov|SDI
<artus> мм, не, это сильно масштабно :D
<artus> нужно что то помелкогабаритнее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> летун
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> самого
<UNIm95> artus: А чем ты захват видео делать будешь?
<UNIm95> У меня есть долбанутая идея
<Sergey_IT> лассо же
<artus> UNIm95, пока не знааю, предварительно будут камеры выдающие картинку в цифре. излагай, дааже самые извращенные :D
<UNIm95> artus: Знаешь, стримеры используют OBS и похожий софт
<UNIm95> может он могет?
<artus> ну по суути, теоретически менкодер умеет наклыдвать на видео графику или сабы, отсюда я уже делаю вывод что можно попытатцо в загнать поток со второй камеры. вобщем нужно будет еще пораскинуть мозгами и подумать чего и как.
<artus> но гипотетически вроде ничего не мешает. вопрос только в работе с потоками
<UNIm95> artus: стримеры дают поток игры, поток вебки, скайпа, второй вебки
<artus> UNIm95, ага, вобщем поковыряю обс с хитхаба, пасяб  за наводку :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-07
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> Утро
<vamadir> привет
<Admin1488> hi
<vamadir> вопрос стоит ли удалять agetty на VPS?
<vamadir> висят 2 процесса
<Admin1488> Так
<Admin1488> это же зависит нужно оно или нет
<Admin1488> как там можно сказать удалять или нет?
<Admin1488> насколько я помню getty это что то с виртуалками связано, а у тя vps
<vamadir> да я просто боюсь удалю и потом фиг работать будет. В гугле прочитал что эта фигня для запуска консоли.
<vamadir> мне в принципе только ssh нужен
<vamadir> вроде как мне не нужно, а удалять сыкотно. Поэтому решил спросить
<Admin1488> Не удаляй ее
<|cub|> морген
<|cub|> vamadir, не удаляй. залогиниться не сможешь.
<vamadir> |cub|: ok
<|cub|> есть гуру сетевого тюнинга?
<UNIm95> Народ. Возник косяк. Мобила при подключении по USB не компа и наоборот. Куда копать?
<UNIm95> lsusb тоже не показывает новых устройст
<UNIm95> устройств
<|cub|> kernel/udev
<UNIm95> |cub|: Уверен? Раньше при соединении с компом выскакивала менюшка про метод подключения. Сейчас идет только зарядка
<|cub|> другие устройства по usb показывает?
<UNIm95> |cub|: Да. Мышь/флешка работаюь
<|cub|> ставил флешку в порт куда телефон совал?
<|cub|> как вариант, еще в телефоне "режим подключения usb" или как там называется
<UNIm95> Да
<UNIm95> |cub|: А где именно это в андроидовском меню?
<|cub|> не помню)
<|cub|> UNIm95, http://www.addictivetips.com/android/how-to-set-the-default-usb-connection-type-in-android-6-0/ как вариант)
<UNIm95> |cub|: У меня нет такого пункта
<UNIm95> |cub|: Черт
<UNIm95> |cub|: У тебя сейчас немного глаза вытекут:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PShbZP8CuQ
<UNIm95> на 28 секунде у меня нет пукта меню
<UNIm95> пункта*
<|cub|> это не киткат)
<|cub|> поищи) я уже не помню где оно может быть
<|cub|> такая опция точно есть в андроидах 4 и выше
<UNIm95> |cub|:  я смотрел и в других источниках. там должен быть этот пункт
<|cub|> UNIm95, поищи) посмотри в инструкции к своему девайсу, если там стоковая прошивка.
<UNIm95> |cub|: мне скрин прислать что там нету менюшки?
<|cub|> поищи в другом месте настроек
<|cub|> я точно помню что есть варианты выбора режима подключения. Где они могут быть - другой вопрос.
<UNIm95> да нет других мест. В режиме разработчика указан USB-debugging
<UNIm95> Я тоже помню что видел на мобиле
<|cub|> где-то в developer menu, где-то в других настройках
<UNIm95> но сейчас нет
<|cub|> может быть в notifications
<UNIm95> |cub|: а как по-русски этот пункт звучит?
<|cub|> уведомления, наверное
<|cub|> даже не знаю как, никогда не ставил русский язык в телефоне системным
<UNIm95> Хз.
<UNIm95> Не могу найти
<andrex> когда шнурок подрубаеш появляюется
<andrex> в шорткарте или как его) а там тыкаеш и меняеш)
<andrex> покрайней мере на 6 ведройде так
<|cub|> в уведомлениях. но если случайно выбрал "больше не спрашивать" то появляться не будет)
<andrex> нету уменя больше не спрашивать
<andrex> и в менюхе нет по юсб ничего кроме отладки и мопеда
<andrex> а ток при подрубании оно позволяет спросить во всплывашке какойто заряду передачу миди там или еще какую хрень
<andrex> нашел
<andrex> для разработчиков а там конфигурация усб
<andrex> https://goo.gl/photos/enaVCCFmYLN3EELE7
<UNIm95> andrex: |cub| У меня нет этого пункта. Так же не выскакивает менюшка что делать с подключением
<andrex> незнаю делай мозг производителю
<andrex> прошивки)
<Admin1488> UNIm95 есть куда еше свой тел фоткнуть?
<UNIm95> Admin1488: В 2-х компах был
<Admin1488> Сначала надо удостоверится что не работает именно, может у тебя телефон залагал или провод дерьмо
<UNIm95> с разными кабелями
<Admin1488> и ток на убунте не работает?
<Admin1488> включи отладку по юсб
<UNIm95> Что убунта что ценось что винда
<UNIm95> включена
<Admin1488> и проверь adb devices
<Admin1488> стоят у тебя эти утилиты? fastboot adb?
<UNIm95> хз. Где они должны стоять? на мобиле или компе?
<Admin1488> UNIm95: Что убунта что ценось что винда
<Admin1488> Работает там или не где не работает?
<UNIm95> везде идет только зарядка
<Admin1488> это отдельное по для работы с андройдом
<Admin1488> а ну вот значит проблема в телефоне
<Admin1488> хард ресет можешь позволить себе сделать?
<Admin1488> что за прошивка?
<UNIm95> Стоковый 4.4.2 от QUMO
<UNIm95> модель 458
<Admin1488> https://linux-notes.org/ustanovka-android-tools-adb-fastboot-qtadb-na-debian-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<UNIm95> Нет. Резет нельзя
<Admin1488> вот утилиты
<Admin1488> провод менял?
<UNIm95> Да. Кабели разные.
<UNIm95> как и компы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо тапать то ли на номер модели то ли на номер прошивки в эбауте
<UNIm95> мобила в lsusb не виден
<artus> утррр
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: режим разработчика уже включен
<tagezi> утра
<Admin1488> его и не будет видно, ведь в телефоне эта настройка или не работает или выключена
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: на мобиле есть otg? есть возможность проверить сам порт
<Admin1488> типа как носитель
<Admin1488>  JohnDoe_71Rus: UNIm95: на мобиле есть otg? есть возможность проверить сам порт
<Admin1488> +
<Admin1488> но я думаю нету там
<UNIm95> То что прочитал в нете должна быть вверху менюшка в Настройки-память-USB. А ее нет.
<Admin1488> (13:18:18) UNIm95: на 28 секунде у меня нет пукта меню
<Admin1488> http://androidshelp.ru/help/android-kak-usb-nakopitel.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже если подключени по usb неактивно. все равно vid pid должны светить в логах
<UNIm95> Да-да-да
<UNIm95> Последней менюшки нет
<UNIm95> код *#0808# не работал
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: не светится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: в окошке память есть 3 точки меню?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: сам порт можешь проверить. может дорога отвалилась
<UNIm95> Как проверить?
<UNIm95> Есть еще гарантийные наклейки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подключить флешку по otg или мышку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к телефону
<Admin1488> какая модель телефона?
<UNIm95> qumo 458
<UNIm95> нету otg
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/9SDn/CWcbYDuKs
<artus> чего вы там уже поломали? :)
<Admin1488> В общем это или косяк sw и надо хард ресет, или физика
<Admin1488> так что копируй все в облака и ресет
<Admin1488> других путей быть не может
<UNIm95> Admin1488: У меня не появляется эта менюха. Раньше была. Хард ресет делать не могу. Подвязан Гуглаутентификатор
<Admin1488> Гуглоаунтефикатор сбрасывается
<UNIm95> artus: мобила не подключается к компу
<Admin1488> ну я те говорю, жругих путей нет)
<UNIm95> Admin1488: именно. Сброс настроек и потом надо любится с поддержкой AWS для возврата доступа к админке
<Admin1488> уу оги там ваще пидоры
<Admin1488> они*
<Admin1488> пидо*ы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знакомый уже асусы с 6-й отвязывает от гугла
<Admin1488> у меня ключ заблокировался, они мне не захотели помогать, наверн потому-что у меня бесплатный впс был
<Admin1488> если гуглоаунтефикатор важен то просто почитай как все красиво провернуть
<Admin1488> или
<Admin1488> положи телефон на ночь в рис
<artus> чего за гугляиндентификатор?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он же не утопленник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: factory reset protect
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а буквами ?
<artus> ну человеческими :D
<UNIm95> artus: MFA для разных сервисов привязанный к гуглу
<Admin1488>  JohnDoe_71Rus: нет все правильно, ночью просто придут китайцы и починят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: в последних ведроидах, если тело было привязано к учетке то перепрошивка или хард ресет не спасают. требует, собака старую учетку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но есть варианты обхода
<artus> арррр, много букв а смысла никакого.
<UNIm95> artus: многофакторная авторизация через сервесы гугла
<artus> UNIm95, так бы и сказал. ииии что, низя разве активировать на перепрошитом девайсе?
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, а у тебя задача на телефонку чет заливать-сливать? шнурок для этого ненужен :D
<UNIm95> artus: надо с поддержкой AWS говорить
<UNIm95> а это долго
<Admin1488> artus
<Admin1488> +
<Admin1488> Можно вообще все без шнурка делать
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, там же есть цифровой код идентификатора, вроде как для таких дел
<Admin1488> зачем тебе вообще это?
<artus> UNIm95, airdroid пользовал?
<Admin1488> artus: типа код для сброса?
<UNIm95> artus: нет
<Admin1488> их обычно по три штуки дают
<artus> Admin1488, сброса чего?
<Admin1488> для сброса гуглааунтефикатора
<Admin1488> в авс
<Admin1488> типа если потерял доступ к аунтефикатору
<Admin1488> обычно их минимум по три штуки дают, при двух этапной авторизации
<artus> "Google Authenticator можно настроить так, чтобы получать коды подтверждения с разных устройств."
<Admin1488> открыл сам гугл?)
<artus> вобще не вижу проблемы снести и по новому постаить
<artus> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/1066447?hl=ru
<Admin1488> :-D
<artus> какие авсы, вы а чеееемммм???? :D
<Admin1488> (16:20:10) Admin1488: если гуглоаунтефикатор важен то просто почитай как все красиво провернуть
<Admin1488> За тебя уже все артус сделал)
<Admin1488>  artus: https://aws.amazon.com/
<UNIm95> artus: ты немного не понял.  AWS синхронизируется с гуглом а после коды одинаковы на мобиле и сервисе
<UNIm95> если идет сброс то все
<Admin1488> все он правильно понял
<UNIm95> коды разные
<artus> Admin1488, ну и, идентификатор же к учетке привязан. не к железке (
<artus> UNIm95, я скажу больше
<Admin1488> artus: Admin1488, ну и, идентификатор же к учетке привязан.
<UNIm95> Разве?
<Admin1488> Так и я про это
<artus> они каждую минуту новые генерятцо, и пофег на каком девайсе, все на учетку завязано
<UNIm95> Да ладно
<artus> а ты думал - сперли трубу - фсе пропало? :D
<Admin1488> все токены так работают
<artus> у меня вебманя была прибита по иденту, с планшета, трубы и компа :)
<Admin1488> да я смотрю у тебя там миллионы?)
<Admin1488> черт, не так понял изначально
<artus> оо, там мона апаратный токен сделать
<Admin1488> где?
<artus> в гугле
<artus> в двухэтапную аутентификацию зайди
<artus> UNIm95, Воспользуйтесь приложением Google Authenticator! Оно работает даже в офлайн-режиме, а за сообщения не нужно платить.  каак думаешь, на скольки аппаратах в офлайне можно генерить ответные коды ? :D
<UNIm95> artus: Сейчас проверю в виртуальном андроиде
<artus> кстати, если пропало меню подключения к компу - эт хана прошивке :) у жышки на старой телефонке была такая бяка. лечитцо только через прошивку. сброс на заводские не поможет.
<artus> *жынки
<UNIm95> хреново
<Admin1488> artus: в двухэтапную аутентификацию зайди
<Admin1488> УЖе там и настроил Prompt
<Admin1488> удобнее чем код вводить наверное
<UNIm95> Черт. Германия. 2017. Февраль. Снег
<|cub|> смотрю прогноз - в Кельне +5(
<artus> Admin1488, да я только что посмотрел, авторизация по телефону норм )
<artus> у меня так с мобильным банком :) если с компа захожу - то в мобильном приложении подтверждаю просто что да, впустить :)
<Admin1488> Удобненько
<Admin1488> в стиме вроде так же
<|cub|> я что б с компа зайти - сканю qr код с приложения на мобильном)
<Admin1488> это тоже дбо?
<|cub|> дбо?
<Admin1488> дистанционное банковское обслуживание
<|cub|> да
<Admin1488> инет банкинг я имею ввиду?
<Admin1488> а че за банк
<|cub|> он самый)
<artus> |cub|, сканить доолгооо :D не продумано :)
<Admin1488> Yу да пока сфокусируется то се
<|cub|> не дольше чем ввести пароль на компе и ждать подтверждения на телефон)
<Admin1488> но это только для технически не грамотных неудобно
<|cub|> гг, быстро ж фокусируется) даже когда xiaomi был - быстро фокусировался)
<Admin1488> мне бы норм было
<artus> ну у меня приложуха перехватывает авторизацию и сразу выдает - там то и тамто хотят зайти - ip, остальная инфа, остаетцо только ок или не ок нажать :)
<artus> ну и чтоб считать - нужно уже как минимум залогинитцо в клиент банка :) а это уже 2 раза авторизироватцо )
<artus> хотя вру, там вроде автоматом куарридер  запускаетцо при авторизации
<UNIm95> Так. Это немного не тот перенос
<UNIm95> то что вы сказали является переносом для сервисов гугла
<|cub|> один раз на телфоне))
<UNIm95> а не сервисов AWS
<|cub|> ну мне моим способом в любом случае меньше телодвижений чем просто логиниться через веб и ждать пока доставят подтверждение входа на телефон
<|cub|> а к чему aws?
<artus> UNIm95, кстати, а нафиг тебе эта двойнай авторизация? она жеж уже хацкерами обходитцо :D
<UNIm95> artus: Условия работы с aws
<artus> UNIm95, а что, нельзя перепривязать чтоль по новому? должны же быть ключи на случай пролил все идентификаторы
<UNIm95> artus: Кому я говорил про разговор с поддержкой aws
<artus> ненаююю :D
<artus> UNIm95, так, тебя по идее касаетцо Как инициализировать новое виртуальное устройство MFA?
<UNIm95> artus: нет
<artus> что неет. С AWS MFA можно использовать приложения, которые генерируют TOTP-совместимые коды аутентификации, например приложение Google Authenticator
<UNIm95> artus: меня касается косяк с передачей данных по usb
<artus> я же сказал, прошивка лечит.
<artus> по другому не лечит от слова совсем :(
<artus> а до этого ты можеш привязать новый идентификатор по идее, перешитцо, и перепривязатцо на трубу по новому :D
<artus> во какая хитрая конструкция )
<UNIm95> Не нашел прошивки на куму
<UNIm95> особенно последних
<UNIm95> а сейчас косяки с циагенмодом
<artus> ну или airdroid юзать.
<artus> вобщем если трубу не сперли то fma можно через консоль управления переназначить на другой девайс, перешитцо и переназначитцо на телефон вновь. если сперли - "нужно будет связаться с нами, чтобы получить помощь по отключению AWS
<artus> MFA для этого аккаунта. При этом вам будет временно разрешено выполнять вход в AWS, используя только имя пользователя и пароль своего аккаунта AWS."
<artus> геморно нооо не смертельно :)
<artus> UNIm95, кстати, я шнурком телефон подключаю только если нужно залить пару десятков гигов книжеш на него :) а так аир прям крутотенюшка :) года 3 пользую )
<UNIm95> Знаю
<UNIm95> Плюнул на все
<UNIm95> и решил сделать самбой
<UNIm95> догадайтесь что у меня не работает нормально? :-X
<artus> а чего не nfs?
<UNIm95> Клиент самбы уже был
<UNIm95> на мобиле
<artus> не люблю самбу :D
<UNIm95> А нет.
<UNIm95> Работает самба
<UNIm95> у меня руки крюки
<artus> и вновь колективный разум победил :D
<|cub|> помогите и мне разобраться с таймаутами коллективным разумом)
<andrex> ну вышел тайм и фиг сним)
<|cub|> (:
<artus> |cub|, sleep  60 наше все
<|cub|> не, в этом случае)
<artus> 120? :D
<|cub|> Если вкратце... Проблемы с snmp. Есть хост на котором установлен мониторинг. Почти все проверки идут по snmp. а хостах которые мониторятся в среднем под 30 проверок. С некоторых, с завидной регулярностью приходят ответы timeout/unlinked
<|cub|> oid или еще что-то в этом роде. При следующей проверке - уже нормально. И на проверяющем и на проверяемом хостах cpu/ram/net при этом не сильно загружены, и свободных ресурсов еще хватает. Или если на одном из хостов запустить все
<|cub|> проверки сразу, так несколько из них обязательно отвалятся с первого раза, но будут пройдены со второго. Свободных ресурсов, опять таки хватает при этом. Куда смотреть?
<artus> а если по очереди запускать тесты?
<|cub|> проходят
<andrex> ыгвщну с провиряющим проблема
<artus> ну так и запускай по очереди, спешишь чтольь ?
<andrex> невывозит бедолага
<|cub|> вывозит, свободных ресурсов еще хватает
<andrex> видимо нет
<andrex> да уш бунту юзверь тупой пошел какойто совсем, мягко так говоря
 * andrex полистал форум
<artus> andrex, не читай бяку :D
<andrex> интересна же)
<|cub|> Мониторил только что. Все равно ресурсы свободные есть. Непонятно где бутылочное горло(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKQ8-sLN4Vg
<artus> бубубуууу, прасыпайтисииии :D
<artus> кстати, вопрос. а схема обмена симки на нану - я проосто гвоорю чтоб поменяли, мне зашивают номер и я отдав свою утопываю ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> свою можно не отдавать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто берут симку из стопочки, читают с нее штрихкод и отдают тебе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока до дома дойдешь, твоя симка в телефоне уже перестанет работать
<artus> агааа, интересно, а в интернет-кабинете паки и пуки поменяютцо сами?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> паки и пуки будут за полоской на карточке. а пинкодов давно нет
<artus> да меня в полосках не парят, просто они у меня если че отображаютцо в кабинете
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да? не знал
<artus> угуу, я сам давно пролюбил карту от симки, лет 8 тому, но в кабинете они есть на случай чего. правда у меня мтс украина, как у других не знаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зафотай. и храни в телефоне)
<artus> ммм, не, смысла нету по ходу, буду завтра менять на нану, чтоб в новый телефонко воткнуть :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопчем в лк должно поменятся. оно же как то на серийный номер симки завязано
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<artus> определенно он самый
<Sergey_IT> уже ночер )
<artus> нуу он подкрался :D
<Sergey_IT> ага, это андрекс на нас наслал
<artus> ну он тот еще нигадяй
<UNIm95> Норм
<UNIm95> удалось завести x11vnc
<UNIm95> есть конечно косячки
<UNIm95> но можно и исправить
<UNIm95> покрайней мере я надеюсь
<UNIm95> однако современным мониторам не хватает высоты экрана
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-08
<aleksei`> утр0
<aleksei`> будь оно неладно ...
<Admin1488> утро
<UNIm95> artus:  Кажись ты прав про прошивку. Она решила сделать кря
<|cub|> морген
<artus> UNIm95, совсем? ))
<UNIm95> artus: Похоже да.
<UNIm95> Не правильно указывается состояние зарядки
<UNIm95> 5% -> втыкаю в розетку -> показывает что зарядка идет-> 4% ->3% -> 2% -> 1%
<artus> ну что могу сказать, однозначно шить :) а чего за аппарат у тебя? каак то я прохлопал ушами)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я бы взглянул на внутренности тушки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то как ты будешь шить если тело компом не видится и батарейка сдохла
<artus> аххахааа, To cover the problems,we would like to refound the money to you now,just hope you do not give a negative feedback to us.And you just get your money back.Thank you in advance for your cooperation!
<artus> не, ну на самом деле есть среди китайсев адекватные обманщики :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему сразу обманщики
<artus> ну потому что мамой клянутцо что кожа а по факту не она. но даже не спорять, сразу дают рефаунд :D
<UNIm95> artus: Qumo Quest 458
<artus> а, обычный китайчик, прикольно.
<UNIm95> artus: Этот китайчик раздается по цене ниже себестоимости  в РБ инвалидам
<UNIm95> Платформа android one 2014
<UNIm95> Надо подождать что бы lineageOS развернётся
<UNIm95> может наследника циагенмода поставить смогу со свежим андроидом
<artus> UNIm95, ну вполне достойно. у меня в таких параметрах thl w100s, прикольный аппарат но по причине глючной прошивки печалит. не отрубает батарею при фулл заряде и гонит ее в обратную сторону, по показометру. хотя если ребутнуть
<artus> телефон с 60% можно внезапно узнать что батарейка на фулл заряжена :D ноо по причине того что акуму родному уже года 3 точно есть - вобщем фиговастенько держит :( часов на 5 проигрывания аудиокниги хватает, не больше :( ну
<artus> или пару часиков по навигатору походить.
<artus> нооо вобщем теперяче у меня нома , осталось только симку закоцать чтоб в него всунуть и я довоолен буду :D
<UNIm95> Когда уже lineageOS поднимет инфраструктуру для сборки и публикации образов
<artus> UNIm95, а его можно под любой аппарат собрать?
<UNIm95> artus: моя мобила это реализация программы android one образца 2014. В ней стандартный чип mtk6582m. Под этот чип видел на сайте циагена сборку 6.*
<UNIm95> Так что, теоретически, можно взять сделать и установить другую сборку
<UNIm95> Тем более что есть нормальный доступ к разным менюшкам
<UNIm95> recovery менюшкам*
<artus> ну у меня на младшем мтк есть одна труба, так же тоже вроде на 82-м есть
<UNIm95> Какая именно труба?
<artus> ну кастом рекавери у меня установлены, просто не пробовал никогда сианоген всовывать
<artus> UNIm95, n9770  он же i9220 pad
<artus> ну и thl на mt6582
<artus> n9770 на 75м вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Начиная с процессоров семейства Skylake, запущенных в производство в 2015 году, компания Intel внедрила технологию Direct Connect Interface (DCI), которая предоставляет доступ к JTAG через популярный порт USB 3.0. При этом на целевом компьютере не требуется ка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ких-либо программных или аппаратных агентов − необходимо лишь, чтобы интерфейс DCI был активирован.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в линуксе работать конечно не будет
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, а нафиг оно нужно ? я просто не в курсе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/JTAG
<Sergey_IT> полувечера
<stanislav> 0/
<stanislav> привет, сообщество!
<Sergey_IT> где? Все спят (
<stanislav> Sergey_IT:~> большую часть времени)
<artus> нед, все прячутцо
<Sergey_IT> пойду тоже под одеялку спрячусь
<jundev> как убрать неиспользуемые пакеты
<jundev> удалить
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-09
<aleksei`> утр0
<vamadir> hi
<vamadir> народ есть вопрос, обязательно ли линукс сис.админу знать perl,python?
<|cub|> желательно
<|cub|> а его то уже и нет)
<|cub|> приветы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это хотелки жадных работодателей. которые жмутся на отдельного программера. им надо человека на все руки за 30к
<|cub|> не, ну perl хоть немного нормальный админ должен знать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что нужней perl или язык *.bat файлов?
<|cub|> а смотря для какой среды)
<SergeyIT> да хоть для пятницы - изучить что, проблема?
<|cub|> не проблема. но для чего bat под линукс все равно не понимаю)
<|cub|> хотя, как по мне, важен результат, а не каким языком достигнут
<SergeyIT> у меня на сервере cgi приложение имя **.exe и что?
<|cub|> смотри выше) у меня на предыдущей работе модель тоже была с разрешением exe. И? Не совсем понимаю к чему это
<SergeyIT> exe в линуксе....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо когда модель дает разрешение на exe
<|cub|> ;)
<|cub|> более того, этот exe запускался средствами openmpi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46004 уроборосс укусил свой хвост
<artus> наркоманы
<SergeyIT> где?
<SergeyIT> это дедка за репку...
<artus> дедка за бабку и на сеновал :D
<andrex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okE4fEkEjSc
<vamadir> Ухх... народ, чет как страшно стало. 10 минут назад система начала тупить, потом вообще все зависло. Потом все файлы стали и папки стали пользователем и групой 1000. Перезагрузил и тишина... 5 минут тыкал не понял. Думал все, системе каюк. А нет, рекавери fsck /dev/sd
<vamadir> a2 и о чудо. Мы снова работем. Первый раз такое, блин было очень страшно
<SergeyIT> вырус юзердефицита
<artus> vamadir, толи еще будет :D
<artus> andrex, хыыы, прикольно)
<[Raiden]> Привет. Ну как вы тут?
<stanislav> 0/
<stanislav> приветствую сообщество!
<stanislav> убунту уже можно ставить ламерам или еще нет?
<artus> какие людииии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: у меня был к тебе вопрос, но я забыл какой
<[Raiden]> может и к лучшему.
<Sergey_IT> бу
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> ОГО!! Райден проклюнулся ))
<Sergey_IT> Здорово!
<[Raiden]> Зашёл подглядеть что тут
<Sergey_IT> все спят, как обычно
<Sergey_IT> иногда кто-то бредит
<Sergey_IT> ну ... как я сейчас
<[Raiden]> Ну вот, тебя встретил ) Поздоровались и хватит.
<Sergey_IT> Ленниеру привет передавай )
<[Raiden]> ок )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-10
<aleksei`> утра всем доброго
<|cub|> морген
<Alximik> привет всем
<Alximik> у меня минт17,у меня проблемма с gparted,есть hdd320 c 2 разделами ntfs,sdc1-win_xp,sdc2 все остальное,вот когда sdc2 монтрован видно сколько места в общем\свободно,когда отмонтирую его дабы сделать ресайз все пропападает,видно только общий размер и ресайз делать не получ
<Alximik> аеться ,как будто нет на нем места,а там 100гигов примерно еще,и еще в информации пищет что нет ПО ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g .ntfsprogs как то не находит в apt-get ,а ntfs-3g говорит стоит уже новее
<|cub|> 1) parted /dev/sdc и print. Там и смотри 2) apt-cache search ntfs и выбирай что нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а прогнать винтик mhdd/victoria с ремапом
<|cub|> а никто не сталкивался с проблемкой, когда после ребута теряются изменения в fstab`е?
<|cub|> смонтирован с rw, fstab - не линка куда нибудь, при редактировании сохраняется. После ребута - изменения пропадают.
<SergeyIT> бу
<Alximik> Номер  Начало  Конец   Размер  Тип      Файловая система  Флаги
<Alximik>  1     32,3kB  42,2GB  42,2GB  primary  ntfs              загрузочный
<Alximik>  2     42,2GB  320GB   278GB   primary  ntfs
<Alximik> если я все правельно понял в parted "resize 2 50gb 320gb" уменьшит 2 раздел?файлы на разделах я так понимаю все сохраняться?(это главное)
<|cub|> нашел почему. всему виной /etc/firstboot после апдейта.
<|cub|> вот я не скажу сохранятся ли данные) можешь сделать в интерактивном режиме resizepart
<|cub|> тьху, просто resize
<|cub|> оно будет спрашивать
<Alximik> надо наверно для теста попробовать какую нибуть флешку помучать,а там если все сохраниться то гуд
<|cub|> правильный ход мыслей)
<Alximik> спасибо за советы <|cub|> пойду  пробовать)
<Alximik> вот из Gparted друг расказывал все делал без потерь,а у меня чтото оболочка глючит
<|cub|> та не за что) удачи)
<UNIm95> Alximik: если хочешь изменить раздел винды то надо делать так:
<Alximik> а как там все это посмотреть в мегабайтах а не в GB?
<UNIm95> В винде делаешь дефрагментацию, уменьшаешь раздел утилитами винды
<UNIm95> После чего создаешь раздел для других ос
<Alximik> "утилитами винды" акронисом например?
<UNIm95> Alximik: Панель управления -> администрирование -> накопители
<UNIm95> или как-то так
<Alximik> просто раз уж взялся учиться линуксу,хотел попробовать сделать через него)
<Alximik> форматировать да там можно,а без потерь уменьшать вроде нельзя в xp
<|cub|> а нужен ли upstart если в системе systemd?
<|cub|> походу нет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: Панель управления -> администрирование -> накопители с системным диском ты так ничего не сделаешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я грузил slitaz по сетке, в нем запускал gparted и ресайзил оба диска с и d. slitaz самосборный, надо было пакетов для работы с fs докинуть
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  так человек не системный уменьшать хотел
<UNIm95> на нем нет бут флага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нуафдрух
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: он показывал таблицу разделов. посмотри выше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как старшие. а XP не умеет ресайзить без формата и потери данных
<JohnDoe_71Rus> система не всегда на первом разделе живет
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Глянь на размер разделов.
<UNIm95> На меньшем винда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где написано?
<UNIm95> на всем остальном данные для переустановки ШИНДОВС
 * UNIm95 вспоминает время когда был ламером
<UNIm95> А стоп
<UNIm95> Я досих пор ламер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня был винт 160гб побитый на 10 разделов. на первом win98, на 3-м winxp и в конце 4 рзадела под убунту
<artus> enh
<artus> утр
<SergeyIT> угу
<artus> аррр, в кои веки решил старый роутер зашить в ддврт и нате, сайта тупиит и не дает прошивку :(
<SergeyIT> жадный... в пятницу
<rapidsp> блин почему еволюшн при просмотре писем строки не переносит. скроллить по горизонтали приходится
<UNIm95> rapidsp: а там разве нет пункта включающего перенос по строкам?
<artus> арр, таки ddwrt глючное поделие
<UNIm95> artus: а чему ты удивлен?
<UNIm95> Народ. Я тут в C++ запутался.
<UNIm95> У меня есть метод который на вход получает 2 инта и работает с ними и некоторыми приватными значениями.
<UNIm95> Причем мне надо этот метод вызывать рекурсивно
<UNIm95> точнее я из этого метода вызываю другой метод а он уже вызывает первый
<UNIm95> вопрос по областям видимости
<UNIm95> если я работаю с такой рекурсией то переменные первого вызова не видны во втором вызове первого метода
<UNIm95> или я не прав?
<andrex> хехе проверил винду 10 посравнению с моим линупсом винда профукала.... даже в играх.... разве что выиграла по работе с нтфс)
<andrex> эх пичаль беда вобщем)
<andrex> в игрулях я ваще такого слайдщоу ненаблюдал в вайне даже посравнению с 10й ...
<artus> хз, десятка вобще какая-то стремная
<andrex> а они все стремные видимо) nt 4.5 норм было и линолиум
<artus> нене, 7ка ниче так
<artus> для игрушек пойдет )
<andrex> 98 тормозилка громоздкая 95 недопилка кривая нт5 фигня какаято долгодумающая 5.1 тоже самое ток с фантиком виста недопилок  7 чет странное 8 ваще жуть 10 так тут ваще посидеть можно
<andrex> а новые процы щас с 7 перестают дружить официально)) да и другие шелезяки
<artus> вот толлько нинадо. самая фиерия была вин милениум :)
<andrex> а мне нравился) он пошустрее был 98 х и 2000
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самый рулез был классика 98 и xp
<andrex> а 98 особенно се так ващеееее
<andrex> буээ
<andrex> хрюндель был норм разве что без сервис паков
<andrex> потом пошло поехало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить за погодой следит самоделками?
<andrex> в окно смотрю)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, зачем? виджет же есть )
<andrex> да в часах)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это все прогнозы кривые
<andrex> самый точный будет купи термометр)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопрос, как защитить термодатчик от солнца. городить метеобудку не вариант
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://temp.2396.ru/ не мое
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я хз, у меня с ближайшего аэропорта инфа, соответствует как бе :)
<andrex> кста у мну тоже
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а твои датчики небось проходили поверку в центре метрологической стандартизации?
<andrex> ибо гора и прочая фигня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аэропорт есть, полуподпольный. а ближайший с данными metar это домодедово и внуково
<andrex> а любую погоду можно минусовать на 5 градусников
<stanislav> 0/
<artus> аррр, лалка подзаборная в мордокниге зобанила. пичаль :D а я ведь даже нислова о его умственных способностях еще не сказал :D
<andrex> ахаха
<andrex> ты пользуешся мордокнигой?
<andrex> я в гонтактик то щас ток музыку посмотреть пользую)
<andrex> с телефона)
<andrex> да и то плай музик есть
<artus> ну в контактике меня только группа по мото волнует одна. а в мордокниге всякие трололошки бывают. ноо вымораживает что приходитцо себя держать в руках. а иногда так хочетцо довести до человека что в свои под 40-50 лет - его
<artus> умственное развитие застопорилось на уровне эмбриона.
<artus> ммм, человекиии, смотрите, есть у меня роутер, к нему буду цеплять в качестве репитера второй, так вот мне на первом нуна ap+wds выбрать?
<artus> andrex, ммм, а каак между линухами по дефолту сетка расшариваетцо7 :D
<artus> ну так чтоб без самбы, конфигов и тд ) )
<artus> 19% 1643MB  52.0MB/s   02:14 ETA
<artus> ыыыы
<andrex> nfs sshfs nis или че там еще)
<artus> ясно :D вобщем в стоке ниале. кароче scp пойдеть
<andrex> фз кста у мну без колупания конфигов в генте видет и линь и винду)
<artus> блин, 450 мегабит через роутер это круть, больше не вытягиваю, но здаетцо я в винт уперся на второй машинке :D
<andrex> правда у линя имена странные) ну хотя хост там но всеравно както отвык)
<artus> 8.6 гига за полторы минуты, красотаа же
<andrex> по вафляю?
<andrex> но хотяя если винт тупой тода)
<andrex> я умудрялся гигабит ложить полностью по сети)
<andrex> и да сеть работала норм ток не в кедаХ( в кедах я ее даже заводить не стал. всмысле шары локальные
<andrex> а вот во всяких гномах или тип того работало
<Sergey_IT> бу
<andrex> Sergey_IT: не подкрадывайся так)
<Sergey_IT> страшно?
<andrex> нет я просто нервный)
<andrex> соблюдай вобщем технику безопасности))))
<andrex> а то как артус болгаркой себе ногу отфигачит)
<Sergey_IT> у тебя случаем через tts чат не траслируется?
<andrex> или чем там
<andrex> неа голосилкой не пользуюсь
<andrex> хотя пытался както ее завести
<Sergey_IT> у меня включена на работе )
<andrex> а у тя ж сервер матюгается там)
<andrex> на всех мимо проходящих))
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<artus> хе, во, нужно себе голосилку воткнуть какую нить
<andrex> дак окромя ттс годного ничего нет ну еще у гугла апи открыты
<Sergey_IT> у меня 16 лет работает уже )
<andrex> если смогеш завернуть себе то годнота будет)
<Sergey_IT> важно чтоб сказала, а что - потом проверить можно (фамилии - это круто)
<andrex> для вичата голосилку... эпик фейл такой будет емае))
<andrex> нада както его будет заставлять читать буфер чата а не весь терминал)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: ты с с++ разбираешься?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: http://paste.org.ru/?wp5ivr
<Sergey_IT> при вызове переменные в стеке передаются - делай выводы
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: глобальные передаются. а если в методе создаются дополнительные параметры?
<UNIm95> они же для каждого вызова должны быть своими?
<Sergey_IT> глобальные передаются, если ты их по ссылке передаешь, а если по значению, то увы
<Sergey_IT> локальные для каждого вызова свои
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: супер. спасибо. вроде помнил но сомневался.
<Sergey_IT> так это в каждой книжке есть )
<Sergey_IT> а рекурсия - лучший метод съесть всю память )
<UNIm95> знаю. сам не люблю рекурсию. но нет возможности сделать итеративно
<Sergey_IT> возможность всегда есть, но может не так красиво будет выглядеть, зато надежнее
<artus> даешь рекурсию пожирающую рекурсию в рекурсии
<Sergey_IT> artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus(artus.......))))))))......
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Так ты  еще и лиспер
<artus> Sergey_IT, а точно скобочек хватило? :D
<Sergey_IT> сыпануть еще? )
<artus> а у тебя много? :D
<artus> они же не бесконечные. что будешь делать когда закончатцо? ))
<Sergey_IT> бота напишу, рекурсивного )
<artus> о, внезапно оказываетцо роутерка умеет мультиssid , и можно воткнуть на отдельную точку с wep для репитера , однако. нуна будет попробовать завтра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-11
<Antares> С добрым утром страна! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZplYy2dgX8
<vamadir> привет. Нужна помощь по awk или diff. Нужно сравнить 2 файла (text1.txt otvet bla1 | text2.txt otvet bla2) и получить вывод типа (otvet bla1 bla2).
<tagezi> почему на этот канал заходят люди и просят разрешение сделать что-то в своей системе?
<tagezi> нужно сравнить - сравнивай
<andrex> фз
<andrex> у меня проблема с едой можно покушать?
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> а мама разрешила? :)
<andrex> если мама разрешит я посидею)
<tagezi> тада нельзя, сидей :)
<andrex> посидю
<tagezi> я из его примера команды вообще ничего не понял
<andrex> но
<tagezi> нахрен он сравнивает 3 файла, да еще и поток перебрасывает хрен знает куда
<andrex> не 2
<andrex> 1 файл в другой сравнивает)))
<andrex> чтоб получился 3 файл
<andrex> ))
<andrex> с какимито ответами
<andrex> видимо домашку решает)
<vamadir> andrex, в 30 домашку? смешно.
<tagezi> я домашку в 38 делал
<andrex> ващето нет
<tagezi> и ничего, не помер от смеха
<andrex> ))
<andrex> дадада
<vamadir> вообще получил ответ на #awk. awk 'FNR == NR { a[$1] = $2; next } { print $1, a[$1], $2 }' file1 file2 > file3
<andrex> кто то и 40 и в 50 ее делает)
<andrex> ну хоть с файлами я угадал)
<artus> а я домашку не делал, я напеременашку делал :D
<Antares> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc8UP9AP2Vg 1200 Mics - LSD
<Sergey_IT> бу
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-12
<alximik> хай всем.кто нибуть ставил дрова на nvidia 5600 в mint?то не грузиться граф. оболочка то вот вроде  бы норм,но все окошки при перемещению медленно так двигаються за курсором
<alximik> glxinfo | grep direct
<alximik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alximik> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<andrex> умер уже 5600 вроде как юзай открытые что я тоже сомневаюсь что их кто то пилит под 5600
<alximik> фигово.а открытые тоже как то кривовато работают,пробовал под wine wow запускать,так там артифакты в графике и тормоза,даже не загрузилось
<alximik> вот я нашел дрова *.run типа,их очень не рекомендуют ставить,что может случиться то?
<artus> как что, комп сгорит же
<andrex> а ты не разводи костер в компе
<andrex> ппц у когото еще видеокарты 11 летней давности)
<andrex> да даже не 11 летней еще древнее
<artus> ну бывает, а наркоманы вов пытаютцо в вайне запустить :D
<andrex> ага на жирафе 2003 года
<andrex> или 5 го
<andrex> хмм
<artus> да ешо и на минте, фууу :D
<andrex> вот кому тоделать нефиг в вов играть богатые дофига)
<artus> в вайне, на музейных експонатах, ага, прям ваащее :D
<artus> пирадствующие лалки же :D
<ghabit> Я в доту в elementaryos катаю.
<andrex> я в доту не катаю
<andrex> дота для школодротов
<andrex> чтоб могли плакать на всесьдом что их там не хелпают
<andrex> такиеже школьники с 3 мя зубами) и соплями на все лицо
 * andrex признается что ненавиит детей))
<andrex> маленькте тупые уебаны особенно не свои когда))
<andrex> @voice
<artus> andrex, поддерживаю :D
<andrex> xD
<artus> аррр, каааак в этом раковом поделии ddwrt поднять рабочий клиентский мостттттт, или репитер. так чтоб он не валил насмерть роутер и все телефоны которые к нему подключаютцо.
<artus> вот же упоротое поделие. прям мечта вредителя
<artus> вроде побидиль
<artus> уррр, пров после дудоса прям радаваить. каналы расширил, маршрутизаторы повеселее поставил. теперь даже 8к смотреть можноооо. и канал под 60+ мегабит занимает без проблем
<artus> праавда теперь куллер на проце начинает раскручиватцо :D
<Sergey_IT> бу
<andrex> u
<Sergey_IT> почистил нетбук, на удивление грязи мало было (после 3 лет без чистки)
<artus> Sergey_IT, компаундом залей все щели. вообще не будет пыле-грязи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я с 2007 года нубук всего 2 раза чистил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кулер один раз смазал
<andrex> эммм эпоксидкй
<andrex> о
<andrex> у меня ваще у нойта нижней крышки нет)
<andrex> ноута
<linxon> о убунта любовь моя озорница хорошая
<Sergey_IT> так и я второй раз чистил, первый - когда ssd вставил
<linxon> ты говоришь со мной?
<linxon> ответь мне что-нибудь прошу любовь моя хорошая
<Sergey_IT> с андрексом
<Sergey_IT> а убунта разжирела до безобразия
<andrex> linxon: с дняхой тя говнюк)))
<tagezi> andrex: ты настраивал принтеры самсунги?
<andrex> нет они из каропки настраивались
<linxon> сам говнюк, говнюк
<andrex> ну какие были
<tagezi> эм
<linxon> :)
<tagezi> у тепя каропка с кучей гаячных ключей значит была
<tagezi> у меня капс не виит его
<andrex> tagezi: 1020 1650 и чет еще сами заводились провод воткнул и все
<tagezi> у меня м2620w
<tagezi> m2026w
<tagezi> хотя пофигу, всеравно капс не видит
<andrex> и hp некоторые без hplp работали вот каноны заставляли файлы ваять как их там ppt или чет тип того)
<andrex> странно такого принтера даже на сайте нет)
<andrex> китаяц какойто чтоли)
<andrex> хотя самсунг и не китаяц) кхм
<Sergey_IT> http://www.samsungdrivers.net/samsung-m2026w-driver/
<andrex> унего 2620
<andrex> ))
<Sergey_IT> где?
<andrex> 3        tagezi | у меня м2620w
<Sergey_IT> он цифирьки путает
<andrex> возможно
<Sergey_IT> (17:46:30) tagezi: m2026w
<andrex> ааааа ну тада все понятна
<andrex> я слепой
<Sergey_IT> так у тебя ночь, спать пора )
<andrex> точно я и не заметил думал просто в глазах потемнело))
<schyuka> ку
<schyuka> народ появилась проблемка с обновлением, добавил ppa что бы обновить либрофис, после чего при обновлении в терминале ошибка W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 24A5F4FED4B4972B Launchpad PPA for djcj
<schyuka> пробовал разные способы из форума не помогает
<andrex> каким макаром добавлял?
<UNIm95> schyuka Пурджани этот перозиторий и добавь заново\
<andrex> щупает бунту и удивляется как там все зависимости кривые стали)
<andrex> konsole какогото фига тащит vlc итд)
<andrex> ужас
<schyuka> добавлял в ручную через терминал
<schyuka> а что изменится если я его удалю а потом добавлю
<andrex> через apt или руками в колачиваеш в сорслист?
<andrex> ой все короче
<andrex> а то ща психану
<schyuka> через apt
 * andrex спать
<andrex> пфф переставь заново
<andrex> тока что добавил и все с ним норм
<schyuka> бляха) я не вкуриваю че оно выделывается
<schyuka> )
<schyuka> просто удалить и все? и потом заново добавть то же самое ?
<andrex> ну и всякие keyring переставь так до кучи
<schyuka> че за keyring ?
<andrex> ubuntu-keyring debian-keyring еще какаято-жопа-keyring
<artus> эмм, ну и что что ошибки, оно и без подписей ставит из реп, проблема в чем?
<schyuka> проблему указывает терминал при обновлении W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 24A5F4FED4B4972B Launchpad PPA for djcj
<andrex> да как бы да
<andrex> и ваще это предупреждение)
<andrex> падумаеш не подписанный пакет или не правильно подписанный)
<artus> schyuka, и что? ну подпись не верна, дальше что?
<artus> да хоть ее вообще не будет, это тебе чем мешает? )
<schyuka> та за советом сюда обратился собственно
<schyuka> это же лишнее в терминале, явно что то не так. ведь флаг указан W
<artus> w не e :D
<Sergey_IT> W - это предложение перейти на виндоуз
<artus> на скорость полета не влияет. ну для успокоения ключь проинсталь правильный. и да, в репе эта инфа есть как бе
<Sergey_IT> е - сенсоред
<artus> :D
<artus> schyuka,  https://www.google.com.ua/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=l5CgWPrgJYqBZK7BpNAI#q=+Release%3A+%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%83%D1%8E%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B8+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5&safe=off
<artus> schyuka, даже не гуглил, для показать наасколько проблема ниочем просто выдалил в терминале и выбрал поиск в интернете. даже гугль лень было открывать
<artus> вторая же сцылко для самых ленивых
<artus> а так да, на венду
<schyuka> чувак я реально гуглил
<schyuka> два часа, потом сюда обратился
<schyuka> пробовал разные варианты, но бесполезно было
<schyuka> ладно
<schyuka> Вас понял
<artus> ты издеваешся? каакие варианты? вторая сцылка по моему линку, я даже запрос не формулировал, просто скопипастил ошибку
<artus> чего там гуглить 2 часа то?
<artus> у тебя в выхлопе написано русским по черному - левые подписи. вывод, снести нафиг подписи, поставить правильные. если напрягает. на возможность пользоватцо репой аааще не влияет. можно и не заморачиватцо. чисто
<artus> предупреждение
<Sergey_IT> надо в системе английский главным иметь, тогда по ошибке сразу находишь инфу
<schyuka> блин чувак ну к чему ты так агресивно, поятное дело нуб я, со всеми бывает, я ведь совета попросил по человечески. вопрос хоть и простецкий но все же ...
<schyuka> спасибо
<schyuka> за помошь добрые люди
<artus> злые мы тут :D
<artus> schyuka, а агресивный - потому что ты ленививый мааленький лжец :D
<schyuka> ты злых еще не видел. я лгать сюда не собираюсь, потому что спрашиваю частенько у вас разную инфу, остынь маленько
<artus> мне и так норм ))
<Sergey_IT> да мы тебя давно знаем )
<Sergey_IT> я за час разобрал - почистил - собрал нетбук.... что же он 2 часа в гугле делал интересно
<fobo7> hi
<Sergey_IT> ih
<fobo7> не поджскажите где в hexchat хранятся цветовы темы,?
<fobo7> хочу туда новую замкинуть
<artus> не подскажем
<Sergey_IT> где-то там...
<Sergey_IT> http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html
<fobo7> Sergey_IT, спасибо почитал, поставил
<Sergey_IT> лентяй - 30 секунд в гугле
<Sergey_IT> больше не буду помогать, надоело (
<artus> Sergey_IT, вот, а ты мне не верил.
<Sergey_IT> доверяй но проверяй
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-05
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> бодрого?
<andrex> или забыл электрованну принять))
<aleksei`> пока непонятно, кома ещё
<aleksei`> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> принимают ли электроовцы электрованны
<vlad__> привет
<Noisy> привет
<diskin> vlad__, салют
<vlad__> у меня на компе зразу и windows 10 и ubuntu
<SergeyIT> винда его и выкинула отсюда
<vlad__> привет
<SergeyIT> spaik: привет
<spaik> привет
<spaik> ты на тарке не зареган?
<SergeyIT> а это что?
 * tagezi даже не хочет знать
<spaik> http://tapochek.net/profile.php?mode=register&agreed=true
 * diskin проверил и тоже не заинтересовался )
<spaik> вроде дельный торрент - но только по приглосам - или 500р
<SergeyIT> а зачем он нужен?
<diskin> как может игровой торрент быть дельным? работать надо!
<tagezi> как торент вообще может быть дельным?
<diskin> ну
<diskin> там могут же лежать образы убунты!
<diskin> ))
<tagezi> они есть на сайте убунты.. и торент у ни свой и бесплатный
<SergeyIT> и пусть лежат, нам то что
<diskin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<diskin> качать и раздавать, как это на что!
<SergeyIT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/msvJsJQ.png
<spaik> вот она ) уходящая юнити )
<spaik> с закосом под мак)
<SergeyIT> она давно как ушла
<spaik> как вам кстати гном?
<SergeyIT> великоват
<tagezi> не юзабелен
<spaik> им надо было сидеть на гноме и развивать его - уже была бы одна дельная оболочка
<tagezi> а рар про хозяина всё сказал
<spaik> крыса только спасет мир)
<SergeyIT> ни разу не пробовал
<spaik> гном? юзаешь?
<spaik> или голая консолька )
<SergeyIT> lxde lxqt
<tagezi> занялся бы лучше делом.. начал бы вкладываться в СПО, и не быо бы время шариться по левым торрантам
<spaik> что такое спо?
<tagezi> свободное программное обеспечение
<SergeyIT> крутые пацаны ерундой не занимаются
 * tagezi пошёл читать начвание канала
<tagezi> от куда они?
<tagezi> я думал это было не понятно в 2000, ну в 2010 году... а тут какие-то никому не нужные саты знает, а чем пользуется нет
<JohnDoe4> https://i.imgur.com/ce9ONwP.jpg ласточка, яблочная
<vlad__> превет
<vlad__> #vladchennel
<vlad__> #vladchannel
<diskin> чойто?
<vlad__> напишите /join #vladchennel
<diskin> а что там?
<diskin> у нас тут про убунту )
<vlad__> #vladchennel это мой канал
<vlad__> у меня на компе сразу и windows 10 и ubuntu
<diskin> ну а зачем на твой канал заходить? обоснуй )
<vlad__> а чё просто сделал канал тебе не хочится заходить не заходи
<diogenes_> hehe
<vlad__> join #vlad_
<diogenes_> vlad__, za4em?
<vlad__> za4em pisatj latinechey
<diogenes_> potomu 4to ya rimskij centurion
<vlad__> пиши кирилецей
<diogenes_> ja ne Kiril
<diskin> vlad__, в общем, если есть что обсудить по теме этого канала, пиши тут
<andrex> !translit > diogenes_
<ubuntuhelp> diogenes_, please see my private message
<diogenes_> andrex, ok sorry
<andrex> немец какойто чтоле)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-06
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> ку
<vlad__> #vladchannel
<tagezi> vlad__: ты правила читал?
<vlad__> нет
<tagezi> сходи почитай
<vlad__> прочитал
<tagezi> прекрасно, значит точно знаешь
<Afilehit> hello
<Afilehit> привет крч
<aleks_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-07
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> ку
<SergeyIT> ук
<|cub|> а ipmievd случайно никто не использует?)
<WaRz1K> Всем ку-проверка чата
<tagezi> ну, вот.. теперь опять начальство по шапке даст, премии лишат :(
<caero> А что случилось?
<tagezi> проверяющий пришёл, проверил, теперь начальнику пожалуется :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-08
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Vurtatoo> Всем привет
<Vurtatoo> не могу нагуглить убунту гном3 18.04 образ
<Vurtatoo> может кто знает где его искать
<Vurtatoo> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 18.04? потерпи пару месяцев
<diskin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<diskin> Bionic Beaver, однако
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 26th April: Stable Ubuntu 18.04 LTS release
<diskin> ну да, это alpha/beta пка
<diskin> *пока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к дате прям 26 апреля 1986 года на четвёртом энергоблоке Чернобыльской АЭС произошла авария
<Vurtatoo> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне нужно сегодня установить новую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на сегодня новая это 17.10
<Vurtatoo> моя 17.04 вышла из поддержки и я неудачно дист апдейт сделал
<Vurtatoo> вернее он сам неужачно прошел
<diskin> ставь 16.04.3
<Vurtatoo> не,староеуже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это актуальное lts. если самый новяк то 17.10
<Vurtatoo> Я всё понимаю
<Vurtatoo> но я хочу гном третий и 18 04
<Vurtatoo> сегодня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ссылка выше
<diskin> тогда ничего не сможет тебя остановить )
<Vurtatoo> там нет третьего гнома
<Vurtatoo> из коробки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебя ждут все прелестные фазы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1st February: Alpha 2 release
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1st March: Feature Freeze
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 8th March: First beta release
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 5th April: Final beta release
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 19th April: Final Freeze
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 26th April: Stable Ubuntu 18.04 LTS release
<diskin> Vurtatoo, а ты уже поставил что ли? что там в качестве DE, если не 3-й гном?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кеды вторые )))
<diskin> пропатченные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<Vurtatoo> diskin: JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня стояла 17.04
<Vurtatoo> ВСЁ
<Vurtatoo> исправил ошибку
<Vurtatoo> проблема была в дровах видюхи
<Yudgin> Всем привет. Есть кто живой;)
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Yudgin> Кто-то автоматизировал процесс установки Ubuntu 16.04? нужна помощь, или консультация
<Yudgin> Нужно автоматизировать установку с шифрованием корневого раздела. Завел тему на форуме но пока без-результатно. Вот ссылка http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=295178.msg2319719#msg2319719
<Yudgin> Вообще не могу понять по чему не работает(((((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем шифровать корень? чего там секретного
<Yudgin> Требование службы информ. безопасности компании
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://astra-linux.com/wiki/index.php/Network_Install посмотри конфиги. тоже на дебиане
<Yudgin> Ща буду смотреть...
<Yudgin> самое интересное. что на дебиане пресет работает
<Yudgin> а в убунте не работает
<Yudgin> по ходу там установщик не понимает этих параметров
<Yudgin> или синтаксис какой-то другой
<Yudgin> Если делаю автоматическую разметку диска без шифрования тоже все работает
<Yudgin> именно затык в шифровании
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328306 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<SergeyIT> хорошо бы еще потребовали процессор зашифровать
<Yudgin> )))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эльбрус
<Yudgin> блин, мне это тоже не особо нравится((9
<Yudgin> Еще помимо шифрования корневого раздела требует чтобы установленная десктопная система была настроена согласно cis-benchmark
<Yudgin> Честно говоря это первое место работы где я вижу такую параною
<JohnDoe_71Rus> газпром?
<Yudgin> не...
<Yudgin> веб разаработка и куча всякого подобного
<Yudgin> всякие иностранные заказчики
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-09
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<edddddddd> hi
<edddddddd> дравствуйте
<edddddddd> как дела
<edddddddd> ?
<edddddddd> мой друг
<edddddddd> Здравствуйте
<a___> как дела?
<edddddddd> хорошо
<a___> хороший
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-10
<tomfarr> Добрых всем выходных. Я в безвыходном положении. Выходные, а выпить не на что. Кому не жалко 300 рублей задонатьте 5336 6900 4991 2274. Заранее спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<UNIm95> :-D
<Sergey_IT> пора на иероглифы переходить ;)
<UNIm95> ®
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эмоджи они и есть
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-11
<puwkin> добрый день
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-04
<mva> а есть кто-нибудь со стоящим и работающим криптопрошным браузерным плагином?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-05
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток ))) Давно меня небыло )))
<diskin> CHeRuBaEL, привет
<Sergey_IT> ты его испугал, нельзя же так громко (
<diskin> ЛОЛ
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-06
<andrex> вот таквот
<Maruxyahh> Всем Привет
<Maruxyahh> нечего нас много
<Maruxyahh> 18 человек ))
<Maruxyahh> я тут мин 30 ... )
<andrex> угу 30 минут не мог осилить регистрацию
<Maruxyahh> не подскажите с чего можно начать новичку? буду очень благодарен
<Maruxyahh> ыы
<Maruxyahh> ы
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Maruxyahh> Андрей
<Maruxyahh> Где по изучать петлевые ... ))
<Maruxyahh> про loop-устройства
<Maruxyahh> как избавится и завоевать себе административные права
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-09
<govnoed> хренасе
<govnoed> самый популярный дистр, а на канале десяток человек. куда все подевались?
<andrex> у всех все работает или свалили на другие дистры
<andrex> на форуме половина рачеводов
<andrex> хотяя
<andrex> скорее ирц мрет
<andrex> в телеге 2к человек
<diskin> и о чем там в телеге говорят?
<andrex> беспонятия
<andrex> я туда тока заглянул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в телеге одни мошенники, террористы и педофилы. Роскомпозор нас от них защищает
<ssgg> здорова всем
<diskin> ssgg, привет
<ssgg> народу всегда так мало?
<diskin> не много
<diskin> говорят, в телеграме больше )
<diskin> а что
<ssgg> ирка же лучше нафиг этот телеграм?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-06
<SKonst> этот ваш #ubuntu-ru  мешает сменить ник. непорядок
<andrex> смени клиент) или настрой нормально авторизацию))
<SKonst> andrex, znc отпал по таймауту похоже
<SKonst> прирос хвост, а сменить обратно не могу
<andrex> патаму чсто знца не идентися у тебя нормально))
<diskin> у меня при временных проблемах с сетью часто обратно не пересоединяется hexchat, но я просто перезапускаю его ). знаю, что это неправильно.
<andrex> пофиг. УМВР
